# What SHOES are you wearing today?



## IntlSet

I'm wearing brown Manolo Blahnik Carolyns.

You?


----------



## fashionfrenzy

yeah, I have on my leopard-print calf hair Reef flops today--it's gonna be 90 degrees here today!


----------



## Sunshine

Bare foot!!! Laying in the sun! (later.... probly Donald Pliner wedge sandals)


----------



## mooks

I had my Chloe Prince Paddington boots on, so comfy!


----------



## hlfinn

my black manolo "pirate style" leather boots.  it might rain here today though so i brought converse.


----------



## aspoint_girl

My YSL Tribute style Pumps with 1" platform and just over 6" heels in Maroon/White - actually more comfy for work than I thought they would be - what a relief!

Andrea


----------



## gemruby41

I'm wearing these coach sneakers.  I was not in the mood for heels today.


----------



## redney

my new Tod's Dee ballet flats in yellow suede!!


----------



## ahertz

^^ I totally love those! 

It's Friday, so I'm wearing my Tory Burch black on black Reva flats.


----------



## Trayler

J Crew capri sandals...it's almost 85 degrees here.


----------



## Savannah

fit flops.


----------



## choco

My Chanel quilted leather ballet flats.


----------



## Little_Girly

choco - those sound really nice.  Any pics?


----------



## shoeangel

It's freezing here in Portland today, so I'm wearing my knee-high North Face furry boots...with my short little Nike running skirt.  Odd combo, but it works.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

miss sixty bliss boots...still winter here


----------



## eponine03

To church, I wore black patent Isaac Mizrahi Gaynor heels. 

The rest of the day? I am rotating between my halflinger slippers (indoors) and J Crew flip flops (outdoors).


----------



## shoes319

Lanvin patent mary jane flats...


----------



## lvpiggy

Dior curved heel platform sandals!


----------



## Biondina1003

Gucci Flats. Sorry, no pic.


----------



## gemruby41

lvpiggy said:


> Dior curved heel platform sandals!


Those are gorgeous *lvpiggy!!*


----------



## blackbird

Pedro Garcia suede pumps! Just got them yesterday!


----------



## aspoint_girl

blackbird said:


> Pedro Garcia suede pumps! Just got them yesterday!


 
Very nice - LOVE the color and the ribbon details!

Andrea


----------



## IntlSet

French Sole pink ballet flats!


----------



## blackbird

aspoint_girl said:


> Very nice - LOVE the color and the ribbon details!
> 
> Andrea



Thanks! I wasn't too sure about the ribbon the first several times I saw the shoe at NM. I am SO glad that I got them though as they're actually really comfortable!  The elastic in the heel works at keeping my heel in place no matter what.

Today I'm wearing Christian Louboutin decollete zeppa in white patent.


----------



## shockboogie

Im wearing my uber comfy Moschino Cheap and Chic Silver flats today.


----------



## windycityaj

Considering the wet weather here in Chicago I wore my rain boots almost all day because I was walking around.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i wore my black chanel flats with patent round toe.


----------



## momo43

ooo! fun thread! I wore brown leather ballet flats from London Sole.


----------



## toiletduck

My wellingtons because it's pouring outside!


----------



## dallas

Manolo Blahnik light-blue denim slingbacks.


----------



## bruinsfan

I wore Delman flats this morning and will be wearing my golf shoes (by FootJoy) later on.


----------



## shoeangel

Wearing my Steven (CL knock-offs) espadrilles from two seasons ago with cropped jeans on a date tonight with my hubby (pizza, beer, and a movie at pub).  I love date night!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

i'm wearing my fave cl's to a party later tonight


----------



## toiletduck

I wore my red simple pumps by CL!


----------



## momo43

bcbg black pointy pumps


----------



## GTOFan

Meucci patent wedges


----------



## gemruby41

CL black simple pumps


----------



## urologist

FrancescaAveiro said:


> i'm wearing my fave cl's to a party later tonight


 
Oh, I love these shoes!  But I wouldn't wear them enough--I don't exactly have enough of a sparkly lifestyle.

I am wearing Asics gel sneakers, and once I am done with my run, will be changing into Giuseppe Zanotti pumps.


----------



## momo43

black prada slingbacks


----------



## ashakes

This thread is fun! Today I wore my Louboutin black patent decollete 868 heels.


----------



## IntlSet

Manolo Blahnik pumps


----------



## gemruby41

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

In the day, I wore Lavin pumps 
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


But now i'm wearing Sundance Uggs in Sand.


----------



## Jahpson

gold moccassins with pink lace trim that I had borrowed from my best friend and never returned!


----------



## sallygirl

Guess pony hair booties with silver buckle. Guys love them for some reason.


----------



## sunnibunni

chanel denim flats with red patent trim and cc's.


----------



## bruinsfan

Today I am wearing navy blue quited french sole flats - very comfy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Between trying on shoes at Barneys & Christian Louboutin, I wore my all-white leather Chucks!


----------



## purse4u

black patent lanvin flats - went to the salon today & errands-comfy!!


----------



## xtweetie3x

very prive blue kareys...=)  Had dinner at melisse in santa monica with hubby...


----------



## bruinsfan

Even though it's raining here - I'm going to wear my Taryn Rose black loafers.


----------



## JetSetGo!

CL Black Suede Metallika Boots


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Tory Burch patent flats in peony


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Marc Jacobs Mary-janes.


----------



## momo43

london sole black leather ballet flats


----------



## lorihmatthews

Prada black patent leather with silver chain detail. So fab! Here's what they look like:


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Nothing fancy, I'm just at home today: black glitter ballet flats from Benetton.  (But my new Chanel jellies arrived yesterday!  Still too cold to wear them.)


----------



## illinirdhd

Alligator peep toes by Isaac - they're green-aqua-royal


----------



## SimplyElegant

Black suede peeptoe flats.


----------



## bruinsfan

Today, it was Cole Haan G Series turquoise and silver mary janes.


----------



## chaussurewhore

ysl black patent high platform tributes


----------



## flower71

MY MARNI FLATS, Have to suffer a bit but i think it's worth it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm a day behind...
I wore my Burgundy CL Lady Gres yesterday. 
Today is tbd


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knee high Black Steve Madden boots


----------



## galligator

Steve Madden purple herringbone 'Naomi' maryjanes to go with my open back purple sweater.


----------



## _so_what?

Brown suede Prada ankle-boot. 6cm heel.


----------



## meightry

My miumiu patent beige/pink ballet flats with dark rinse cheap monday skinny jeans, light pink banana republic long sleeve tee, and navy blue tunic/sweatshirt with sleeves that end at the elbow.


----------



## Marniem

Pink Ballet flats, cheap but very cute!


----------



## illinirdhd

Black patent peep toe heels by Enzo


----------



## momo43

past season prada black leather slingbacks


----------



## sonya

black Tod's pumps


----------



## flower71

went on a walk by the lakeside so put my barleycorn beige suede shoes(low boots) that i 've had for years!


----------



## meightry

My grey/bone-colored Lanvin flats.


----------



## ColdSteel

Yesterday: Louboutin Graffiti flats
Today: Black double stack rainbow sandals.


----------



## galligator

Surprisingly comfortable, Impo 'taurus' maryjane wedges in antiqued bronze.  Just enough to dress up jeans without overpowering them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

All White Leather Chucks :shame:


----------



## ceci

Bought this FORNARINA leather boots last Friday (4/4) online & received yesterday afternoon (Monday). Super fast shipping from Browns!

The smell of the leather is divine!!!


----------



## oxyoxy136

J.Crew Flip Flops!


----------



## urologist

Giuseppe Zanotti pumps


----------



## bruinsfan

Today, I wore Taryn Rose black wedges.  Tomorrow, it's casual with some black diesel tennis shoes.


----------



## ColdSteel

Yesterday it was my Gucci flats (GG jacquard with a bow).
Today I wore my red jack purcells.


----------



## jmcadon

Today I am wearing my Jimmy Choo snake/patent Anya sandals...I'm so glad the weather has warmed up!


----------



## bextasy

black ugg slippers


----------



## ColdSteel

Right now, my grass green metallic havaianas. Later tonight, flat suede slingbacks by Miu Miu.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Blue Christian Louboutins Isabelles 100


----------



## lv_forever

I wore my CL black patent yoyos (85mm) on Sunday.  
I will be wearing my Jimmy Choo black pumps today.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

At the beach I wore white birkenstocks.
When I went to get grocerys I wore sand color uggs in short.


----------



## brianne1114

tan nine west leather thong sandals


----------



## guccidiva

Casadei cherry patent booties ( they are super high with a stiletto heel).


----------



## flower71

i wore "les prairies de paris" pumps today


----------



## ColdSteel

Puma speed cats because I'm not doing anything important today.


----------



## shoeangel

ColdSteel said:


> Puma speed cats because I'm not doing anything important today.


 

^^^ I love, love, love Speed Cats!


----------



## una

TB revas in brown.  I know they're supposedly 'out' but I live in a backward area of the world...   (and of course I love them!)


----------



## MKWMDA

Louboutin Formentera espadrilles in tan/natural. They are the ones that don't have the big platform, just the wedge heel.


----------



## Little_Girly

These Gucci ones (going for dinner so getting dressed up!) - mine are black though

http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/imageserver.x/00000000/tipialex/Gucci_Mink_Shoe_0002.jpg


----------



## elle tee

Silver Glitter Miu Miu flats with big rhinestones and a cream bow on the toe, from a couple Springs ago.  They are cute and pretty comfy, except there's this leather trim all around the opening and it rubs my foot when I walk because the shoes are just a little bit too big.  Not as bad as yesterday's shoes though, Louboutin Graffiti ballerina flats which were just a little bit too small- ouch, I hobbled around like a goat or something, it was not cute.


----------



## galligator

OK, couldn't find this thread a few days ago - we all seemed to have taken a break around tax day.

I haven't downloaded my camera, so these are stock.

American Eagle "Haily" casual ribbon pump. I'm not sure how many of these shoes are still around from before Payless bought out the company ...

I like the feminine 'country' feel on this. And it is comfy for long errand days.


----------



## lov2shop

My new Prada babies.....


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yesterday...


----------



## efrias1394

BCBGirls "Jazlyn" metallic silver ballet flats


----------



## illinirdhd

Bronze platform thongs by Charles David


----------



## JetSetGo!

these babies


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ LOVE!   They kinda look like a fun version of the clichy.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Kitten heel Manolos today:


----------



## galligator

JetSetGo! said:


> these babies


 
I loved those shoes when I 1st saw them online, but I think I would break my ankle. They are great & full of attitude.


----------



## Awwgeez

Rainbow sandals


----------



## Little_Girly

Lorihmatthews - I love those Manolos!


----------



## Chins4

Celebrating my birthday in midnight blue satin CL tenues


----------



## SimplyElegant

Black patent mary jane flats.


----------



## mizztissa

I'm going with a pair of Guess "Harriets" later this evening
(At this moment its slippers)


----------



## shoeangel

Wearing my Nine West wedgies today.  I love them.  They make me smile.


----------



## galligator

Kenzie wedges. They're so comfy, I forget they're a heel.


----------



## shoeangel

My new Charlotte Ronson platforms.  Shopped all day in them with my best friend.  My new favorite shoes.


----------



## shoeangel

shoeangel said:


> My new Charlotte Ronson platforms. Shopped all day in them with my best friend. My new favorite shoes.


 
Oops!  Forgot the pic!


----------



## Chins4

Zanotti metallic peep toes


----------



## bellezee

manolo white patent peep toe pumps


----------



## efrias1394

Tory Burch Revas brown/gold


----------



## chanel_lovver

Today my Jessica Simpson black patent booties- $110, but I got them on sale!!  My feet up at work


----------



## galligator

Great booties. One of my favorite styles.


----------



## frostedcouture

I'm wearing Coach flats. I'm not sure what style though..


----------



## MKWMDA

Christian Louboutin chocolate brown VPs. Love these!


----------



## kathybea

Orchid Pink Patent Revas.

*POP* of color for a dreary day.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tribe violet tory burch revas


----------



## shoeangel

High-heeled Crocs...out for a full day of shopping.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Gucci chocolate duchessa slide


----------



## galligator

Alfani pinstripe embroidered pumps


----------



## DamierAddict

CL defils going to a bday!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Today my black patent Nine West open toe slingbacks. I love the low sculptured heel.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Galligator- love your Alfani pumps!


----------



## elizabethk

Prada flip flops!


----------



## meightry

Black patent Chanel ballet flats!!


----------



## leothelnss

They're Bakers, but gosh are they cute!


----------



## miss gucci

i was wearing all day these fornarina shoes(in black.)


----------



## galligator

Soho Lab sandals


----------



## Mree43

Prada flats.


----------



## IntlSet

Betty Mueller rattan high heel sandels... nice that it's spring!


----------



## sunny2

Christian Louboutin 85mm Black Kid Simple Pump


----------



## kathybea

Cole Haan Nanettes in Black (recent Bluefly bargain).  

I feel so sexy in them.


----------



## pursewatch

Kate Spade wedges.


----------



## galligator

Betsey Johnson denim slingbacks


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

red dr scholls exercise sandal


----------



## soCurious

flip flops, my toes are super happy!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Right now- black havis.


----------



## Chins4

CL Helmuts in black kid - I love sexy shoes that are also comfortable


----------



## chanel_lovver

I'm wearing black pattent double stap mary janes.


----------



## aspoint_girl

I think this is the PERFECT attitude - way to go, girl!



Chins4 said:


> CL Helmuts in black kid - I love sexy shoes that are also comfortable


----------



## JuneHawk

Flat legwrap sandals.

June


----------



## Chins4

Dress down day at work so broke out the mice - MBMJ B/W Pony Mouse Flats


----------



## chanel_lovver

Today it's my Nine West red patent peep toe slingbacks with clear sides.  Looove them!


----------



## shoptfs

chanel cambon flats


----------



## miss gucci

Lulu Guinness  heels


----------



## sonya

Ferragamo riding boots -- rainy today


----------



## blackpantyhose

5" black pumps


----------



## JuneHawk

Manolo Blahnik Venusa


----------



## ellacoach

Today my 3 year old son and I went outlet shopping, so I wore my Adidas Mei's.


----------



## Roe

flip flops..its a mooshy day


----------



## bedhead

Miu Miu python sandals.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Pucci slides


----------



## SLCsocialite

My White Gladiators.


----------



## *Principessa*

I wore these, and they KILLED my feet.


----------



## krazy4bags

*My Green Tahari pumps*


----------



## guccidiva

chanel_lovver said:


> Today my Jessica Simpson black patent booties- $110, but I got them on sale!! My feet up at work


 
Super cute! I have these too, in black leather


----------



## guccidiva

I wore denim Gucci pumps


----------



## Stinas

CL Flats


----------



## jenniferelaine

Coach "Faye" wedges in black.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Its raining like crazy, today i'm wearing my black bcbg tassel wedges.


----------



## shoeangel

My Star Ling platform glads...


----------



## Chins4

Zanotti b/w pumps


----------



## coach4me

black patent Stuart Weitzman peep toe pumps!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Alfani brown and green leather and sude mary jane pumps


----------



## bruinsfan

Today I wore black Taryn Rose loafers.  Tomorrow, I'm wearing some Cole Haan G-Series shoes because I am running laps with my students (I'm a school administrator) - 5 laps arouns our school track equal 1 miles.  I'm hoping to get 3 laps so I can get my 10 mile token.


----------



## MichelleD

Black (vintage) Stuart Weitzman pumps with a metal heel.


----------



## bruinsfan

Today I wore gold braided Cole Haan thong wedge sandals.


----------



## lv_forever

Chins4 said:


> Zanotti b/w pumps


 
These are HOT!


----------



## galligator

Betseys!

**Bump**


----------



## Chins4

New Prada espadrilles  I couldn't wait to put them on


----------



## ChanelMommy

JuneHawk said:


> Manolo Blahnik Venusa


 
I  these!!


----------



## francyFG

I'm wearing Gucci moccasins...so nice and comfortable! love them... 

Is anybody wearing Louboutin??? i'd die for a pair of them...


----------



## bruinsfan

Bruno Magli white and tan cutout flats.


----------



## lcterp

Stuart Weitzman wedges


----------



## photoobsessive

just my thin strap brown reef sandals. then doc martens later for work. seriously. i just bought my first pair of manolos. im never going to get to wear them!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Good ole' Havainias


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

These, they are brand spankin new, fresh out of the box. I love them!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Betsey Johnson turquoise flats


----------



## qcescada

Sand-coloured Via Spiga Peep-toe Sandals with an ankle strap.


----------



## GnomeNisse

Ferragamo Morocco wedge in biege


----------



## floridasun8

Wore my Jimmy Choo Vinny's with a black suit and cream/lace tank.


----------



## HalieB

ooooo pretty Choos

I just have on my _Magenta Horatio Sling CLs_ with my new BR outlet shopping find....My navy and white wrap dress.


----------



## M_Butterfly

^^ those Jimmy Shoes are to die for!!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Gold Chucks.


----------



## ColdSteel

Red patent three-strap birkenstocks. Lazy yet comfy day for me. Everyone loves them, too.


----------



## meggyg8r

Chanel Aloha Camelia flats!


----------



## Elsie87

Brown Gucci sneakers; it's raining (bleh!) and I have to walk a lot today!


----------



## Elsie87

Southern-Belle said:


> Betsey Johnson turquoise flats


 
LOVE those!


----------



## Elsie87

*Florida* and *LadyLou*: fabulous exotic shoes!!!


----------



## HalieB

_Tan Patent Sedir Mod Manolos_


----------



## gre8dane

CL Black Simples


----------



## MissPR08

Jimmy choo red snakes (so comfortable)


----------



## meggyg8r

my brand new bright blue satin and black cap toe Lanvin flats!  Barneys actually shipped one of my orders!


----------



## Elsie87

MissPR08 said:


> Jimmy choo red snakes (so comfortable)


 
Beautiful! 


I'm wearing a pair of sturdy, tan coloured Talking French boots today.


----------



## MissPR08

^ thanks *elsie.*

I am wearing miu miu flats this morning.


----------



## HalieB

Since there is water everywhere.....my Double platform _Purple Peniche Patent Loafer CL....._I kid...I am not wearing them outside
Soooooo.....I am also wearing Black Chucks


----------



## M_Butterfly

^^I was going to scream.. NOOOOO!!


----------



## Pishi

It's beautiful here...sunshine and everything!  =)  Patent red leather Rupert Sanderson knee high boots.


----------



## pinkmonique73

Ugg snakeskin boots (took the pic from ebay to lazy to take a pic)


----------



## ColdSteel

Brown palladium kassel flats. They have criss-cross mary jane straps. Perfect for working in the photo lab today.


----------



## meggyg8r

pinkmonique73 said:


> Ugg snakeskin boots (took the pic from ebay to lazy to take a pic)


 
I have these!! I LOVE them... I get compliments on them every time I wear them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

meggyg8r said:


> my brand new bright blue satin and black cap toe Lanvin flats! Barneys actually shipped one of my orders!


 
I am wearing these again today   This time I am wearing them with skinny jeans so they get shown off more!  When I wore them yesterday I paired them with boot cuts so they were partially covered.  I gotta show off that amazing blue!  Hehe.


----------



## floridasun8

Wore my CL Camel Decolletes to the drivers license office for my dd to get her learners permit yesterday.  Ugh, if I had known I would be standing in long lines, I wouldnt have worn them though!  lol
Still unsure about what I'm wearing today, but am thinking about my red Jimmy Choo strappy slides.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Lamb Black Finsburys.


----------



## floridasun8

For some reason, I couldnt figure out how to edit my last post.  I'm wearing my Jimmy Choo red sandal slides today.  We are finally in Spring in FL and loving it!


----------



## chaussurewhore

ysl tribute toos.


----------



## meggyg8r

floridasun8 said:


> For some reason, I couldnt figure out how to edit my last post. I'm wearing my Jimmy Choo red sandal slides today. We are finally in Spring in FL and loving it!


 
Haha, what part of Florida are you in??  It's felt like spring here all winter!!!  It's been so freakin' warm!!!!!!


----------



## HalieB

Another Fantastic Day of RAIN!!!! I am really happy it is raining.....no more drought for 2009....now need 7 more inches to catch up for the past 12 months. Bring it on!!!! My Flowers are so Happy!

So I have on these booties
_Tan Patent Sedir Manolos_
_and of course....Black Chucks for the outside time!_


----------



## M_Butterfly

meggyg8r said:


> Haha, what part of Florida are you in?? It's felt like spring here all winter!!! It's been so freakin' warm!!!!!!


 

Lot of Floridain around here....


----------



## floridasun8

meggyg8r said:


> Haha, what part of Florida are you in??  It's felt like spring here all winter!!!  It's been so freakin' warm!!!!!!



Hi meggy....I'm in Orlando.   We had quite a few cold weeks there and I hated it!  I despise the cold weather and pretty much freeze at anything below about 70  lol  so these 80+ days are perfect for me!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Haha I'm soooo the opposite!  I love the cooler days and now that it's consistently 80 I'm annoyed with it!  I'm from Upstate NY so I appreciate the cool days


----------



## HalieB

^^Being a full blood TX....I freeze when it gets below 80 and I don't get hot until it is above 95.  I can not keep my body heat....so I am freezing all the time.


----------



## Pishi

Black patent Lanvin flats!


----------



## pinkmonique73

meggyg8r said:


> I have these!! I LOVE them... I get compliments on them every time I wear them!!


 
I do too, people always ask me where I got them from..I am mad I didn't buy the brown! I love these, they are my favorite pair of uggs.


----------



## meggyg8r

pinkmonique73 said:


> I do too, people always ask me where I got them from..I am mad I didn't buy the brown! I love these, they are my favorite pair of uggs.



You know, I thought about the brown, but I just liked the way the black looked so much better.  I also hardly ever wear brown and it's not a neutral shade of brown like the sand and tan colors Uggs make so I passed.  I wish they came in gray or sand.. I would have bought those in a heartbeat!


----------



## meggyg8r

Wearing my Juicy Couture Ballet Flats!  I did a little closet re-org last night and found some shoes I hadn't worn in a while.. it was fun


----------



## MissPR08

^^ cute, i bet there super comfortable
BTW love the tattoo.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thank you   They are okay comfort-wise.. no support and the heel cuts a little high on my heel.  They're no Lanvins


----------



## plumaplomb

rain boots..... it was SNOWING a bit here this morning?!?!


----------



## Swanky

'tis stuck


----------



## HalieB

another fantastic day of RAIN.....yeah!

I am in Navy tights today and my Black Gucci Booties.


----------



## Deborah1986

meggyg8r said:


> Wearing my Juicy Couture Ballet Flats! I did a little closet re-org last night and found some shoes I hadn't worn in a while..


 
_i love the shoes and your tattoo looks amazing_


----------



## meggyg8r

Deborah1986 said:


> _i love the shoes and your tattoo looks amazing_


 
thank you!


----------



## gre8dane

Began with CL Patent New Simples; ended with Uggs


----------



## hfxshopgirl

frye 14l campus boots in dark brown


----------



## frick&frack

wore brown prada saffino heels earlier


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Trooper pumps:


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm wearing my bright, funky, and slightly obnoxious KangaROOS espadrilles today... felt like being a little summery since I got a sunburn this weekend and the weather is steadily in the mid 80s from now until November....

They are a little kiddish and quite old but I still love them, they give me 4" more of height


----------



## HalieB

I am not a fan of Black shoes......but I have a pair on today.

My CL Cork bottom Burges


----------



## HalieB

dang it....spelled it Wrong here too.

Cl Bruges!


----------



## dancer1

Chocolate Brown Reva Tory Burch


----------



## pursewatch

My very bright Romeo Britto edition rain boots by Pliner.


----------



## frick&frack

marc jacobs silver sequin platform espadrille wedges


----------



## Elsie87

Started out with my _CL Wallis_:







Ended up wearing this combo (_Balenciaga PT + Gucci ballerina flats_):







In the end, the flats hurt my feet more than the CLs...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

meggyg8r said:


> I'm wearing my bright, funky, and slightly obnoxious KangaROOS espadrilles today... felt like being a little summery since I got a sunburn this weekend and the weather is steadily in the mid 80s from now until November....
> 
> They are a little kiddish and quite old but I still love them, they give me 4" more of height


 

So cute!


----------



## HalieB

today is my CL Bruges in Tan....my fav pair.


----------



## galligator

Pour la Victoire Penelope's. Happy St. Paddys day folks!


----------



## havefunlivelife

UGGS! It is raining for the 6th straight day on the east coast- OVER IT!


----------



## Jeneen

Sorry no picture :s... I am wearing black and white nine west spectator flats (picture Chanel 2-tone ballet flats with the black toe). I wish it was raining in FL; the dry season is causing wild brush fires!


----------



## Elsie87

It was a beautiful, sunny day today! 


Wore this combo:








_Gucci Abbey + sneakers_


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> It was a beautiful, sunny day today!
> 
> 
> Wore this combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gucci Abbey + sneakers_


 
Yes, it was a sunny day, I can confirm! Love the combo!
I wore burberry flats (love them but they kill my wide feet!!):


----------



## frick&frack

^^^gorgy combos ladies!!!

marc jacobs sequin espadrille platform wedges...again.  love them!


----------



## sedds

^ Very nice


----------



## Pishi

My snakeskin YSL pumps...


----------



## Elsie87

pinkgoldfish said:


> Yes, it was a sunny day, I can confirm! Love the combo!
> I wore burberry flats (love them but they kill my wide feet!!):


 







These are so cute! 

Thank you for the compliment! 

This day is going to be sunny too (I hope! It's kinda cloudy now... :s) so I'll be wearing these for the first time:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> These are so cute!
> 
> Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> This day is going to be sunny too (I hope! It's kinda cloudy now... :s) so I'll be wearing these for the first time:


 
Stunning! They look so comfy too!

BTW: I just gave up commenting on your posts for a while because every single thing you show is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## lovelyloey

Pinkgoldfish: the flats rock!!! and you have very nice feet skin by the way.


----------



## annemerrick

YSL heels from about 5 years ago...


----------



## .pursefiend.

tory burch reva flats


----------



## lkooyman1

Kenneth Cole grey patent pointy toe flats- working at the autobody shop today. I need something that wipes clean.


----------



## Elsie87

pinkgoldfish said:


> Stunning! They look so comfy too!
> 
> BTW: I just gave up commenting on your posts for a while because every single thing you show is absolutely gorgeous!!


 
Awww!!! Thanks love!


----------



## Elsie87

A sunny day once more! 

I'll be wearing this combo:









_Balenciaga Floral City + Gucci sneakers_


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ i love that combo.. such a pretty Bbag! and the shoes look super comfortable!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you! 

Yes they're very comfy; I always wear flats when I have to take the bus because I'm terrified of falling...:shame:


----------



## CoachGirl12

HalieB said:


> today is my CL Bruges in Tan....my fav pair.


WOW, those are gorgeous, I wish I could afford a pair of them!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I went to see shopaholic. (read the four books each two times... ) and wore these low-heeled Sergio Rossi heels. They are actually very comfortable!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Love those! They're very cute and the colour is fabulous! I'm gonna see Shopaholic too next week or so! 

Did a bit of vintage shopping today. I love dressing up for shopping so I wore this combo:








Oh, and I found a pair of vintage Gucci sunnies!


----------



## flower71

sorry no pics but i wore my chloe boots today! it's pretty cold around here


----------



## willwork4shoes

I'm wearing CL Super Wallis and I'm at work and it stinks, but at least I have on some sweet shoes.


----------



## Elsie87

Went outlet shopping in Holland (Roermond). Man, it was crowded!!!

Wore my comfy gold Gucci sneakers.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Earlier today I wore my BJ studded bow peep toe heels...


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Love those! 

Going to be on my feet all day for my internship at the local newspaper. Wearing my comfy Gucci sneakers:


----------



## shb

Silver Chanel ballet flats, sooooooo comfy !!!


----------



## flower71

amazing gucci collection Elsie, i'm impressed!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you! 

I got them all on sale! Lucky size 40/40.5!


----------



## roussel

Jimmy Choo Ember Pumps, I just measured the heels and they are 5 inches (with 1/2 inch platform).


----------



## NYCBelle

black leather Aldo stiletto boots they come up mid calf...its effin' cold in NYC can't take it anymore


----------



## Bitten

Picked them up today and had to put them immediately! Givenchy black suede strappy sandals.  They're almost like a bondage shoe, so extreme compared to my usual choices.


----------



## bethni

Neon pink repettos!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ Thank you!
> 
> I got them all on sale! Lucky size 40/40.5!


 
Lol, that's exactly my size! I have to goe shoe shopping in Antwerp in june for sure!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

bethni said:


> Neon pink repettos!


 
lovely!


----------



## meggyg8r

hurt my ankle walking in 4.5" espadrilles the other day (stupid me was rushing and stepped on the side of my foot ush so I'm in Nikes for the rest of the week!!!!  I hope my ankle starts feeling better by the time I get to Vegas this weekend


----------



## Elsie87

pinkgoldfish said:


> Lol, that's exactly my size! I have to goe shoe shopping in Antwerp in june for sure!


 
Haha! Lucky for me that you don't like the high heels...


----------



## Elsie87

roussel said:


> Jimmy Choo Ember Pumps, I just measured the heels and they are 5 inches (with 1/2 inch platform).


 
These are smokin' hot!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Today I'm wearing green L.A.M.B. Finsburys.  I love these shoes!!  So high, so comfy.


----------



## chaussurewhore

balenciaga black leather moto booties. (pix in today's thread in my blog)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> Haha! Lucky for me that you don't like the high heels...


 
True! but your flats and sneakers are amazing!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you! 

I'm wearing Gucci sneakers again today... Brown suede ones with with snakeskin detailing. I'm having a nasty cold and I'm really in the mood for high heels atm...


----------



## MissPR08

^^  Nice .... Hope you get better sweetie


----------



## willwork4shoes

chaussurewhore said:


> balenciaga black leather moto booties. (pix in today's thread in my blog)


 

I just looked at your blog, love these boots.  You are gorgeous to boot!!!!  Great boots, great blog!


----------



## Elsie87

During the day I wore my black Gucci sneakers.


For dinner tonight I'm going to wear these:









_CL blue glittart VPs_


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore these Dries Van Noten wedges last night:


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my CL Wallis 85mm today:


----------



## flower71

love your shoes! I wore my chloe boots  to my son's school carnival. Still having problems sendinng pics!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Louis Vuitton clogs


----------



## .jourdyn.

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my CL Wallis 85mm today:


 

I love your shoes...they are gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 

They're quite comfortable too!


----------



## MissPR08

annemerrick said:


> Louis Vuitton clogs



LV clogs


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> They're quite comfortable too!




 love all your shoes. you have amazing style.


----------



## dbeth

Just my comfy beige Ugg boots for today! 



annemerrick said:


> Louis Vuitton clogs


 
SOOOO CUTE! Love those!


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Had my faves on last night:

CL Nude Very Prives:


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^Very cute I like your CL's a lot!


----------



## dbeth

AnyoneForPimms said:


> Had my faves on last night:
> 
> CL Nude Very Prives:


 

Ahhhh! My HG!!!  (as I bow down to you! )  

BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## AnyoneForPimms

Thank you .jourdyn. and dbeth, they truely are my babies! They have the gold tip which you can't see in the pic. Wish I went enough places to wear them more!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

balmain fringe booties.


----------



## msJenna

new pink louboutins!


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore these on the weekend:






Dior Python Extreme shoes (please excuse the ugly feet :shame: )


----------



## annemerrick

There is not a pair of shoes on the last few pages that I am not drooling over!!  But those pink Louboutins are so gorgeous!!  Chausser...that picture of you is HOT!!!

Thanks for the compliments on the LV clogs!


----------



## sara999

new duo boots...however they have NO ball of foot cushioning and are VERY uncomfortable (((. which is crappy because i really like them!


----------



## Elsie87

brigadeiro said:


> Wore these on the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Python Extreme shoes (please excuse the ugly feet :shame: )


 
LOVE these!


----------



## Elsie87

Wore these today:








_YSL Trooper pumps_


----------



## .jourdyn.

msJenna said:


> new pink louboutins!


 
Love them!


----------



## gwendolen

brigadeiro said:


> Wore these on the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Python Extreme shoes (please excuse the ugly feet :shame: )



Wow! Those are intense! And beautiful!


----------



## Elsie87

For today:








_Gucci peep toes_


----------



## meggyg8r

My new Nike Dunks I got in Vegas!  They are a little obnoxious but fun!


----------



## annemerrick

Dolce Vita Python pumps:


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

pink coach rain boots!


----------



## MissPR08

JC botties


----------



## meggyg8r

^ those are way funky!! I like em!


----------



## annemerrick

MissPR08 said:


> JC botties


 
OMG...these are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

meggyg8r said:


> ^ those are way funky!! I like em!



thank you !  I like them too.   BTW, I  like your tennis shoes. something i would wear!


----------



## MissPR08

annemerrick said:


> OMG...these are AMAZING!!!!



aw, thank you!


----------



## LiLyBoO

msJenna said:


> new pink louboutins!


cute shoes!


----------



## LiLyBoO

brigadeiro said:


> Wore these on the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Python Extreme shoes (please excuse the ugly feet :shame: )



these are AMAZING!


----------



## meggyg8r

MissPR08 said:


> thank you ! I like them too.  BTW, I like your tennis shoes. something i would wear!


 
Thanks! They are pretty funky too!


----------



## Martina_Italy

My shoes today! Not designer..but I soooo love these ballerinas!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Coffee JC Peony Boots


----------



## Elsie87

CL black patent Wallis 85mm


----------



## Roe

blue suede jimmy choo glint booties


----------



## vlore

*Chanel *Mary Janes


----------



## Elsie87

My new metallic turquoise Prada sandals, matching my Chanel bag!


----------



## Elsie87

^^

Here they are:


----------



## annemerrick

Hogan.....


----------



## annemerrick

Elsie87 said:


> ^^
> 
> Here they are:


 

What a perfect match!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ That's why I got 'em! 

Thank you!


----------



## dancer1

Denim TB Reva


----------



## chaussurewhore

marc jacob black lace up booties


----------



## vlore

CL Simple slingbacks in black


----------



## Elsie87

Going to my grandma's; will be wearing my black patent CL Wallis


----------



## cammy1

Dior carnage peep toe heels


----------



## frick&frack

prada vernice folk aquamarine


----------



## meggyg8r

Broke these out for Easter yesterday and decided to give them a spin around the office today!  CL Burgundy Glittart Yoyospinas!


----------



## moshi_moshi

for easter i wore my CL EB patent ballerinas

today - CL black leather perforated ballerinettes


----------



## flower71

Horrible weather this weekend so  i took my chloe boots for a spin...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

CL black patent Simple 85s.


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Trooper Pumps


----------



## 75Jules

Black patent Revas today - so comfy


----------



## MissPR08

I wore these pair of CL espadrilles with some jeans to the salon yesturday! soooo comfy!


----------



## Jeneen

Brown leather Tory Burch "miller" sandals! Love 'em. jildorshoes.com/images/products/ToryBurchMillerBrnLea_Front_300.jpg


----------



## Jeneen

Link didn't work - try again!


----------



## Elsie87

Gold Gucci sandals; the weather is gorgeous today!


Charlize Theron is wearing the same ones in this pic:


----------



## sonya

Proenza Schouler tri color 4 inch sandals. They look more "fall" than "spring," but it felt like fall today.


----------



## leslie_x

my dior's


----------



## dbeth

MissPR08 said:


> I wore these pair of CL espadrilles with some jeans to the salon yesturday! soooo comfy!


 

Love these! You look so good in them. Your skin tone is perfect with that bright coral color!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you *Dbeth* 

there are so old. Someone posted them on another thread and i figure i take them out for a spin.


----------



## annemerrick

I am sure these are meant to look like something designer, but not sure what!! ANyway, they were $12.75 at Ross, and I just like the color combo, and the cone heel!!


----------



## ajdaleila

fendi boots!


----------



## meggyg8r

Chanel Camelia Sandals!


----------



## dbeth

meggyg8r said:


> Chanel Camelia Sandals!


 


SO CUTE! I love the flower.


----------



## meggyg8r

^ Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci wedges:


----------



## Jeneen

Sam Edelman Gloria slides... mine are in pewter leather and the ring is silver. My friend gave them to me because they were too small on her .


----------



## meggyg8r

Louboutin Blue Glittart Flats!


----------



## Elsie87

Prada sandals:


----------



## MissPR08

meggyg8r said:


> ^ Thank you!



love the sandals but the GC i your avatar


----------



## MissPR08

*Elsie* love the gucci wedges. i bet there super comfortable.


----------



## meggyg8r

MissPR08 said:


> love the sandals but the GC i your avatar


 
Thanks *MissPR!!*


----------



## annemerrick

Prada wedges....


----------



## jofoliage

im wearing my grey ferragamo classic bow heels---pic doesnt come out great with the iphone cam....dont know where the blue hue comes from lol~~~







OMG~~~the pics is huge.....my feet aren't that ginormous!!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*annemerrick:* Love the wedges!


----------



## LiLyBoO

Elsie87 said:


> Gucci wedges:



i love these!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, *MissPR* and *Lily*!!!

Yes, they're quite comfortable, but many a tiny bit too big... :s


----------



## Elsie87

I'm wearing gold Gucci sandals today.


----------



## annemerrick

.jourdyn. said:


> *annemerrick:* Love the wedges!


 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

annemerrick said:


> Thank you so much!!


 
Just wondering, where did you get them from? TIA!


----------



## luciabugia

^^^ What's going on here?


----------



## meggyg8r

Havaianas! Love these babies!


----------



## chanel_lovver

My Chanel patent with tweed sandals, LOVE


----------



## meggyg8r

those are so cool *chanel*!! I love the tweed.


----------



## MissPR08

chanel_lovver said:


> My Chanel patent with tweed sandals, LOVE


----------



## annemerrick

Me too...I love!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Headed out for dinner and drinks.  I'm wearing these LAMB sandals.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Ohhhhh SouthernBelle, hot hot hot, and what a great set of gams you've got!  The shoes are funky enough to add a great element to the black dress.  

Chanel_lovver, great shoes.  I love the tweed


----------



## meggyg8r

those LAMBs are gorgeous!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Thanks every one for the compliments on my shoes 
*Southern-Belle*  LOOOVE those LAMB sandals- HOT!!


----------



## dbeth

Elsie-- Cute Prada sandals! Love the color!


----------



## dbeth

Southern-Belle said:


> Headed out for dinner and drinks. I'm wearing these LAMB sandals.


 

Wowzeee!!! HOT!!!


----------



## dbeth

I wore these yesterday, Ferragamo Salvatore snakeskin pumps.  Gotta love Nordstrom Rack--I usually get all my shoes there.


----------



## Accessorize*me

willwork4shoes said:


> Ohhhhh *SouthernBelle, hot hot hot, and what a great set of gams you've got!* The shoes are funky enough to add a great element to the black dress.
> 
> Chanel_lovver, great shoes. I love the tweed


 
Cannot agree more!


----------



## .pursefiend.

meggyg8r said:


> Broke these out for Easter yesterday and decided to give them a spin around the office today! CL Burgundy Glittart Yoyospinas!


 

i love your tat!!!

Me today, Royal Blue Calvin Klein loafers...boring - i know lol


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thank you!! 

Yesterday I wore my Gucci Corsets out for drinks! They were the hit of the night! Today I'm keeping it casual at work with my Chanel Camelia sandals.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ are the heels high on the Gucci Corsets?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ 4"


----------



## .pursefiend.

not bad...thanks!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Cole Haan patent flats, open toe, with the tiny studs around the edges.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks *Willwork4shoes, Meggyg8r, Dbeth, Chanel_Lover, and AccessorizeMe.*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tory Burch Amy pumps


----------



## pinkmonique73

southern-belle said:


> headed out for dinner and drinks. I'm wearing these lamb sandals.


 
hot hot hot!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Last night--CL Inverness Booties (1st time out )


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tory Burch Grania Sandals


----------



## More More More

Barbara Bui


----------



## bnjj

Southern-Belle said:


> Headed out for dinner and drinks. I'm wearing these LAMB sandals.


 
Wow, these are gorgeous!

My short legs would never be able to pull these off.


----------



## ::emi::

Out for dinner wearing my Marni heels


----------



## willwork4shoes

emi, holy cow, I would love to see the whole outfit. Those lace tights are gorgeous!!! 

Bags, I hope they enjoyed their first time out and you had a fun time!

Meggy, dare you wear something other than those Gucci's, gah, you'd have to pry them from my feet On the other hand, those CL's are hot. And I love your tattoo

dBeth, those are hot Ferragamo's!

MoreMoreMore, I'm dying to get my hands (or should I say feet) on a pair of Barbara Bui's.  Those are so beautiful!

Oh, and here's my shoes today, Joie Vanessa but in Midnight Blue:


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *willwork*, you're so sweet


----------



## fembot2662

Havianas!


----------



## willwork4shoes

meggyg8r said:


> thank you *willwork*, you're so sweet


 

I am.....


----------



## chanel_lovver

Today my brown and pink Charles David sandals.  Love em, so cheery!


----------



## dbeth

^ Oooo, very different! Love the circles! Pink/brown is one of my favorite color combos.


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^I agree, very cute and summery.  Today I'm wearing Joie Laylas:


----------



## Jeneen

^^ Super sexy and cute! I love the sexy Mary Jane look!


----------



## ColdSteel

Tory Burch contrast Revas.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thank you Jeneen

Coldsteel, those are cute flats.


----------



## willwork4shoes

I haven't gotten dressed yet (it's a vac day for me) but I think I be wearing Mcqueens todays


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ LOVE those.  The color, the cut, the style.. LOVE!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks Meggy, I had a little addiction to Mcqueen's a little while ago.  I was buying them in every color that I could find


----------



## dallas

Those Mcqueens are gawjus.


----------



## mzbag

Bandelino Blk/Wht Sling


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I was too lazy to take pics...but wore my Anya Hindmarch espadrilles.  Haven't worn them in yrs.  Still love em.


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> I haven't gotten dressed yet (it's a vac day for me) but I think I be wearing Mcqueens todays


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^Thanks Lovey  Today I'm wearing a pair of Jimmy Choo studded slingbacks.  I'll see if I can't find a pic to post.


----------



## luciabugia

Stuwart Wietzman alligator slide from SS 04 collection.  They are 5 years old but I love them.


----------



## MissPR08

i wore the samoas. however i didn't like the red polish. so i got a french manicure. I thought it was a little too much.IMO


----------



## annemerrick

Last night...Gucci "Jerry", today YSL studded slides

I LOVE those McQueen shoes.  I mean really LOVE!!!


----------



## dbeth

MissPR08 said:


> i wore the samoas. however i didn't like the red polish. so i got a french manicure. I thought it was a little too much.IMO


 


I am in heaven!!!    I hope I get my HG shoes this summer!  

By the way, your skin tone looks fabulous against the orange! I am pale, so I won't be looking nearly as good.


----------



## dbeth

My Miu Miu flower flat sandals. Perfect for summer!


----------



## MissPR08

dbeth said:


> I am in heaven!!!    I hope I get my HG shoes this summer!
> 
> By the way, your skin tone looks fabulous against the orange! I am pale, so I won't be looking nearly as good.



thank you! 

Hope you get them. there head turners.. my dirty mirror doesn't do them any justice in that pic.


----------



## MissPR08

dbeth said:


> My Miu Miu flower flat sandals. Perfect for summer!



those are beautiful.! nice polish color too!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks Dallas And DeeDee, I would love to see those espadrilles!



annemerrick said:


> Last night...Gucci "Jerry", today YSL studded slides
> 
> I LOVE those McQueen shoes. I mean really LOVE!!!


 
Oh those Gucci's Anne, I love them!!! Nevermind those gorgeous YSL's, did I mention my penchant for studs????!!!!!

Dare I show you my Mcqueen collection? All I can say is I do love me the Mcqueen's. Here ya go (the last pair on the left I ended up ebaying so I no longer have those, they were cute little peep toes)






MissPro...Hello, what size are you???? I might need those sexy things!!!!!

Lucia, those aligators sound divine, any pics?

dBeth, I love those and your pedi color is awesome as well!!!!  They are definitely perfect for summer.


----------



## frick&frack

*dbeth*--  am crazy about those sandals!  please let me know what color/brand that polish is on your toes...gorgy!!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

rick owens snakeskin sharkfin booties.


----------



## pquiles

Tanner combat boots


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> Thanks Dallas And DeeDee, I would love to see those espadrilles!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those Gucci's Anne, I love them!!! Nevermind those gorgeous YSL's, did I mention my penchant for studs????!!!!!
> 
> Dare I show you my Mcqueen collection? All I can say is I do love me the Mcqueen's. Here ya go (the last pair on the left I ended up ebaying so I no longer have those, they were cute little peep toes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissPro...Hello, what size are you???? I might need those sexy things!!!!!
> 
> you are killing me! wow, I love every pair!.
> 
> i am an 8.5, you?


----------



## Pishi

I wore my new Pedro Garcia Yelena booties...and just as I was walking out to lunch...the left heel snapped!  It was awful!  :cry:


----------



## MissPR08

^^ wow, that's terrible. hope you can get them fix.


----------



## Pishi

I just got them in late March from mytheresa.com.  I have emailed them and asked for a replacement. We'll see what happens.  They weren't cheap shoes!  So weird.  And I love them so...


----------



## dbeth

Misspr8--Thanks! 

Willwork4shoes--Wow, look at all those McQueens! I love that pic---gorgy shoes! 




frick&frack said:


> *dbeth*-- am crazy about those sandals! please let me know what color/brand that polish is on your toes...gorgy!!!


 

 Thank you!  Hehehe. You won't believe it.........it's from the Dollar Store. The brand name is Aziza but there is no color name on the bottle. It's my favorite color, BUT I do need to put at least 3 coats on. That's a pain.  If you are still interested, I bought it about 3 weeks ago, so maybe they still have some left.


----------



## dbeth

PISHI! Omg, your avatar is the CUTEST thing I have ever seen!  It just brings the biggest smile to my face. What a cutie your pug is carrying your bootie! LOL!

Sorry about your Pedro booties. What a dissapointment! Hope they send a replacement for you.


----------



## luciabugia

willwork4shoes said:


> Lucia, those aligators sound divine, any pics?


 
WW4S, here are the pics of the alligator SW slide.


----------



## immashoesaddict

willwork4shoes said:


> Dare I show you my Mcqueen collection? All I can say is I do love me the Mcqueen's. Here ya go (the last pair on the left I ended up ebaying so I no longer have those, they were cute little peep toes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissPro...Hello, what size are you???? I might need those sexy things!!!!!
> 
> Lucia, those aligators sound divine, any pics?
> 
> dBeth, I love those and your pedi color is awesome as well!!!! They are definitely perfect for summer.


 

MissPR ...are you a 38 - 39 by any chance? LOL they are my fave shoesies of all time


----------



## devoted7

*$25 green heels. LOL.*


----------



## lorihmatthews

MBMJ "grumpy girl" shoes:


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i love those!!

i'm wearing carlos santana today


----------



## Elsie87

Going out to dinner:








_CL blue glittart VP's_


----------



## RichardLynch

Wore these out today:





By Kurt Geiger


----------



## lorihmatthews

Kate Spade orange puzzle flats:


----------



## QueenCoco

.pursefiend. said:


> ^i love those!!
> 
> i'm wearing carlos santana today


 

cute!


----------



## dreamdoll

my YSL tributes


----------



## RichardLynch

Eden by Kurt Geiger


----------



## Elsie87

_CL turq suede VPs_


----------



## MissPR08

^^^


----------



## mbarbi

tory burch reva ü


----------



## .jourdyn.

lorihmatthews said:


> MBMJ "grumpy girl" shoes:


 

Super cute! Love 'em.


----------



## dbeth

Elsie--LOVE your turq CL's!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *MissPR* and *dbeth*!!!


----------



## sara999

black patent/basketweave paciottis


----------



## Sharkbait

It's raining cats and dogs here today, so these:


----------



## luciabugia

^^ Sweet!!


----------



## sara999

a few more of my paciottis....love them to bits


----------



## shoe_girl74

tory burch reva patent ballerina flat


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

devoted7 said:


> *$25 green heels. LOL.*


 
cute! I love the color!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> ^i love those!!
> 
> i'm wearing carlos santana today


 

fab! Love the design of these.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Sharkbait said:


> It's raining cats and dogs here today, so these:


 
OMG...I absolutely  these boots!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## MissPR08

devoted7 said:


> *$25 green heels. Lol.*



hot!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Sharkbait said:


> It's raining cats and dogs here today, so these:



 Oh wow love these.....


----------



## chanel_lovver

Today I'm wearing my Colin Stuart black studded ankle boots 





Love those green heels *devoted7*!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ those are HOT!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

love those colin stuart studded boots chanel_lovver...................I'm wearing A|X flip fllops feeling lazy today lol


----------



## Sharkbait

Havianas flip flops today!  The Slim Peacock in blue/gold.


----------



## dbeth

Sharkbait---Love those Burberry rainboots! I am not a fan of rainboots, but those I would wear!


----------



## Landspirit

chanel_lovver said:


> Today I'm wearing my Colin Stuart black studded ankle boots


 
They look great, i would love to have these in my own collection :buttercup:


----------



## moshi_moshi

Christian Louboutin Burgundy Patent Turban Flats


----------



## MissPR08

*I wore my corsica's for the first time out!*


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

^^^^^very cute love the color


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you.


----------



## Sharkbait

Manolo Caroline Slingbacks in Black.


----------



## chanel_lovver

These are HOT!!



MissPR08 said:


> *I wore my corsica's for the first time out!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

Christian Louboutin gold with pink graffiti flats.


----------



## melzy

I wore my TB reva flats. So comfy.


----------



## Sharkbait

Sofft Sarina Flats. These things are so freakin' comfy.

We have an outdoor event at work today, on grass, so no heels. And I'm casualed out in jeans and a Chicago t shirt.


----------



## MissPR08

chanel_lovver said:


> These are HOT!!



thank you


----------



## MissPR08

moshi_moshi said:


> Christian Louboutin gold with pink graffiti flats.



OMG, i would love to see pics of those.


----------



## marbella8

SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!

I just saw these on Kelly Ripa and was wondering who makes them?  Are they Jimmy Choos?  Also, do you mind if I ask you the price and if they are comfortable? Thanks.

I love, love, love them on you, they are superb!



MissPR08 said:


> *I wore my corsica's for the first time out!*


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ marbella thank you! 

yes, they are Jimmy Choo. they are comfortable considering they are almost 5 inches (i think, or at least felt like it :wondering) I am 5"6'. Price is 950$ plus tax. saks has them online and net a porter. 
good luck, hope you get them.


----------



## luciabugia

Wore this pair last night to a party..They were perfect for the first 2 hours but the last hour or so was #@^*!!


----------



## otilia

Today I went shopping and I wore my Prada Shoes. I thought I was walking on air! They are so comfortable and I´m even more in love with them.


----------



## .jourdyn.

luciabugia said:


> Wore this pair last night to a party..They were perfect for the first 2 hours but the last hour or so was #@^*!!


 
Despite the fact that they didn't go so well towards the end of the night, they are still super cute shoes.


----------



## luciabugia

^^ Thanks .jourdyn.!  Next time I use this shoes, it better be for a 'sit-down' kind of a party!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wore my pucci espadrilles to church


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^pucci espadrilles, I love them  they are so comfortable and chic at the same time. congrats!


----------



## francyFG

Today I'm wearing my Sergio Rossi gladiator sandals... I love them! They're so beautiful and comfy!


----------



## roussel

Wearing my CL Bronze Scissor Girls for the first time to work


----------



## chaussurewhore

louboutin cactus booties. (pix in blog)


----------



## Elsie87

_CL turq suede VPs _


----------



## Jeneen

My Coach signature pumps. It has been at least 2 years since I wore these babies!


----------



## Jahpson

classic chanel flats.

im going to get more colors soon


----------



## dbeth

MissPR08 said:


> *I wore my corsica's for the first time out!*


 

Hot! Love them!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^  thank you


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> _CL turq suede VPs _


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thank you so much, *misspr08*.  I need to where more often. *Elsie*, that shot is so breathtaking...the color is sooo pretty.


----------



## roussel

Brian Atwood Tonya pumps in spice suede


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *MissPR* and *Deedee*!


----------



## ColdSteel

Patent contrast Revas... these are my go-to shoes now!


----------



## luciabugia

Wore this pair yesterday for an outing with my DH..


----------



## chris7891

^ So pretty. What brand are those?


----------



## luciabugia

They are BCBGMaxAzria


----------



## MissPR08

luciabugia said:


> Wore this pair yesterday for an outing with my DH..



great color, i love the syle


----------



## dbeth

Lucia--Cute BCBG's!!  They look great on you!


----------



## Elsie87

Wore my CL blue glittart VPs to a party. 

The funniest thing happened there: I'm a big girl and with these babies on I'm like 6'3"/1.92m. So this incredibly tall guy (he was like 6'8"/2.10m or so; I had to look UP to him!) and his friend walked up to me and asked me if wanted to take a picture with him! He said I was the woman he was looking for, haha!


----------



## aki_sato

3 pairs with me today 
Converse (to walk from station to work and back)
Miu2 flats (around the office)
Asics sneaker (in the gym)


----------



## luciabugia

Thanks MissPR08 and dbeth!


----------



## erinmiyu

vintage kitten heels


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ pretty green.... Love your shoes in your avatar.


----------



## erinmiyu

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ pretty green.... Love your shoes in your avatar.



thank you! the shoes in my avatar are my latest addition  givenchys a zillion percent off from dsw!


----------



## otilia

I wore my new sandals for the first time:


----------



## MissPR08

erinmiyu said:


> thank you! the shoes in my avatar are my latest addition  givenchys a zillion percent off from dsw!



i know.  i tried them on and they didn't look right on me. they look great on you


----------



## dbeth

Elsie87---That is funny!!!  I got a good laugh out of that one.  Sounds like his friend has a great sense of humor!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Lucia, those BCBG's are hot hot hot!

Elsie, gorgeous shoes, cute story too.

Erin, love the color on those, they're beautiful.


----------



## ngydnew

Hi

My New Jimmy Choo


----------



## MissPR08

^^ very pretty

I wore LV wedges


----------



## brigadeiro

Am wearing these Stella McCartney wood & metal wedges today


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Love those!


Thanks girls! 


Horrible weather today, so I'm wearing my Gucci boots:


----------



## MissPR08

^^ love those Elsie. Wish i was able to wear boots. too hot in SF!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Those are great boots Elsie

Today I'm wearing Lamb Oxfords,


----------



## Jeneen

^ Those Lamb Oxfords are so funky, yet professional. I LOVE them. Ugh I'm drooling all over my desk


----------



## francyFG

Today I'm wearing my Etro ruffled flat sandals. Love them.


----------



## miss gucci

my miss sixty shoes...


----------



## .jourdyn.

willwork4shoes said:


> Those are great boots Elsie
> 
> Today I'm wearing Lamb Oxfords,


 

These shoes are soo cool looking, I'm really liking them!


----------



## ColdSteel

Dior Klimt Sandals!






My toes now match the sandals, though.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ so pretty! love it!


----------



## luciabugia

Nice color combo for summer ColdSteel!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Wasn't able to upload pictures last night, so these are what I wore last night while out & about(first pair shown): 
Steve Madden pumps

And these are what I wore today for work(second pair shown):
Stuart Weitzman flats


----------



## lorihmatthews

Yesterday I wore my MBMJ red mouse slingbacks. Found them on the clearance rack at Macy's for $100!


----------



## rdgldy

so sweet!


----------



## .jourdyn.

*lorihmatthews: *those are so cute! I wish I could find a pair like 'em.


----------



## lorihmatthews

.jourdyn. said:


> *lorihmatthews: *those are so cute! I wish I could find a pair like 'em.



Thanks! You can still find them in red and blue on Zappos.com but they're more than what I got them for at Macy's.


----------



## Pishi

Lori, I love those!  =)


----------



## willwork4shoes

I just bought this skirt today and I'm going to be wearing it tonight with my Dior Extremes. Please disregard my closet, it's messy and horribly disorganized


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ hot hot..I love the skirt!


----------



## pursewatch

lorihmatthews said:


> Yesterday I wore my MBMJ red mouse slingbacks. Found them on the clearance rack at Macy's for $100!



Those are the cutest shoes ever!


----------



## erinmiyu

dolce vita sandals.


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore these Dries Van Noten sandals last night, and will probably wear them again tonight for dinner  :


----------



## .jourdyn.

lorihmatthews said:


> Thanks! You can still find them in red and blue on Zappos.com but they're more than what I got them for at Macy's.


 

Thanks! I will have to check them out.


----------



## erinmiyu

these nine west shoes from a few years ago.


----------



## QueenCoco

brigadeiro said:


> Wore these Dries Van Noten sandals last night, and will probably wear them again tonight for dinner  :


 

these are so gorgeous~


----------



## lorihmatthews

Marc by Marc Jacobs "grumpy girl" flats, $250 from Zappos.com.


----------



## brigadeiro

QueenCoco said:


> these are so gorgeous~



Aw, thanks *QueenCoco*! 

*Lorihmatthews*, your MJ flats are so cute!


----------



## erinmiyu

sad SAHM confession: i didn't get dressed until this afternoon when we went to the library. but here are my shoes!


----------



## sara999

LOVE the flats!!

brig you SLAY me everytime with those DVN. i still can't believe i passed on a pair last summer, it's my biggest regret!!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks, sara!


----------



## brigadeiro

Such a shame *sara999* - hopefully you still find them  I was relentless in finding them :shame:

Today I'm wearing my Burberry patent ashley mary jane pumps (b'day gift from my sisters a while back)  :


----------



## MissPR08

brigadeiro said:


> Wore these Dries Van Noten sandals last night, and will probably wear them again tonight for dinner  :



i love them


----------



## coutureddd

$28 wedges from F21, i love them.


----------



## Jeneen

*Erinmiyu* - I am slightly obsessed with skulls & crossbones - who makes these and where can I find them? Thanks!


[
QUOTE=erinmiyu;11178289]sad SAHM confession: i didn't get dressed until this afternoon when we went to the library. but here are my shoes!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## brigadeiro

Chloe bow gold stiletto heels


----------



## erinmiyu

Jeneen said:


> *Erinmiyu* - I am slightly obsessed with skulls & crossbones - who makes these and where can I find them? Thanks!
> 
> 
> [
> QUOTE=erinmiyu;11178289]sad SAHM confession: i didn't get dressed until this afternoon when we went to the library. but here are my shoes!


[/QUOTE]

they are loeffler randall skull flats. they are from a few seasons ago, but i was able to get them on gilt recently. i would stalk ebay. they run TTS.


----------



## annemerrick

Chloe...from a few years ago!


----------



## scarlettsole

Bronze Lanvin flats for the first time!


----------



## fendifemale

brigadeiro said:


> Chloe bow gold stiletto heels


 those look sooooooo comfy.


----------



## CamLee

brigadeiro said:


> Wore these Dries Van Noten sandals last night, and will probably wear them again tonight for dinner  :


 
Amazing!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

burberry wedge espadrilles


----------



## mayen120




----------



## jen_sparro

annemerrick said:


> Chloe...from a few years ago!




*Annemerrick* how do you find those? I'm absolutely in love with those wedges and am thinking of buying them (ebay has a couple). They look beautiful.

Wearing Marc Jacobs Love Heart Flats in pink/black today


----------



## CamLee

mayen120 said:


>


 
So pretty!!!  I love them!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ me too!


----------



## scarlettsole

Burberry buckle flats in nickel.


----------



## lily25

MJ mouse white patent flats. With jeans and a Tee.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^too cute


----------



## dulce1

Sunny and high 60s so wearing the Frye Avery Toe Ring Sandal.


----------



## lorihmatthews

White Tory Burch Revas with silver medallion


----------



## purseinsanity

brigadeiro said:


> Wore these Dries Van Noten sandals last night, and will probably wear them again tonight for dinner  :


 Lovely!


----------



## .pursefiend.

BCBG (dunno the name though)


----------



## msJenna

lily25 said:


> MJ mouse white patent flats. With jeans and a Tee.



Cute! I am wearing the black patent ones with the silver whiskers and ears and stuff!

I love them. They are so comfortable.


----------



## Elsie87

The sky is blue today (and not grey like the previous days) so I'm going to wear my matching _CL turq suede VPs_!


----------



## Samia

Amazing shoes ladies!

Me today boring gold aldo flats.


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

I am wearing black Tod's Dee Ballerina Flats.  They are the most comfortable shoe.  I have about 4 pair and am always looking for a new pair (either for a new color or to replace a pair that I have worn out)!!!


----------



## roussel

Miu Miu nude pumps


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^sooo yummy,*roussel*


----------



## fieryfashionist

*roussel* - So pretty!! 

I wore these today!  Lanvin navy/cobalt blue grosgrain ribbon flats :


----------



## annemerrick

Guess "Carrie" leopard print


----------



## moshi_moshi

CL Brown Barcelona Wedge


----------



## fieryfashionist

Super gross outside... black/silver TB revas.


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

White Tod's Dee Ballerina Shoes with Black Patent Leather Toe


----------



## lorihmatthews

Kate Spade white puzzle sandals


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Those are so CUTE!  

TB Navy Revas/Hunter Wellies (to walk to work in)


----------



## QueenCoco

annemerrick said:


> Guess "Carrie" leopard print


 

How comfortable are those for walking? I hear they are very comfortable, but I work on my feet...and walk around a lot...I still have to dress coperate so I need pumps, but hate low heeled shoes...do you recomend these for walking on and off all day??? TIA


----------



## dancer1

Chanel ballerina flat w/ patent toe.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

those puzzle sandals are cute


----------



## moshi_moshi

CL Ponyhair Zebra Tigresse


----------



## ShopAddikt

QueenCoco said:


> How comfortable are those for walking? I hear they are very comfortable, but I work on my feet...and walk around a lot...I still have to dress coperate so I need pumps, but hate low heeled shoes...do you recomend these for walking on and off all day??? TIA



I have the guess carrie's in like every color and i love them but if youre worried about comfort...check out the cole haan fiona high pumps- they have nike air cushioning, i love them in patent black...if you fish around, you can get a pair for like $100.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tory Burch Black/Gold Revas


----------



## ShopAddikt

Picked these up at a boutique, no idea what they are but I  them!


----------



## Sharkbait




----------



## QueenCoco

ShopAddikt said:


> I have the guess carrie's in like every color and i love them but if youre worried about comfort...check out the cole haan fiona high pumps- they have nike air cushioning, i love them in patent black...if you fish around, you can get a pair for like $100.


 

ohh, thanks! I'm off to google them now


----------



## annemerrick

QueenCoco said:


> How comfortable are those for walking? I hear they are very comfortable, but I work on my feet...and walk around a lot...I still have to dress coperate so I need pumps, but hate low heeled shoes...do you recomend these for walking on and off all day??? TIA


 

I really love these shoes for comfort.  There are probably more comfortable pumps out there, but within my shoe collection, these are probably one of the most comfy!


----------



## marbella8

Sharkbait said:


>




What are these, CLs?  If so, do you know what the style is called?  They are gorgeous.
Are they comfy?


----------



## ColdSteel

Sharkbait said:


>



So gorgeous! I love the etriers!

I'm plodding around the house in my Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos... all dressed up and nowhere to go. My minnetonka mocs should be arriving today, according to UPS!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Another MBMJ mouse day ...


----------



## moshi_moshi

CL Barcelona wedge


----------



## .pursefiend.

lorihmatthews said:


> Another MBMJ mouse day ...


 

thats it...i'm getting me a pair! too freakin cute


----------



## dancer1

I wore my black Vivis


----------



## ColdSteel

Black minnetonka peace sign mocs. I didn't want to wear sneakers all day and slopping around in sandals didnt' seem like fun at the Pride parade so I opted for these. A good choice!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

blue CL isabelle espadrille


----------



## rdgldy

copying* Moshi*-CL barcelona wedges-thank you shoe twin!!


----------



## demicouture

RUpert Sanderson 
tallulah cuoio flats!!
love them


----------



## brigadeiro

Chloe Silverado wedges


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Those wedges are soo cute and look fabulous on you!


----------



## .jourdyn.

So my shoes weren't as fancy and gorgeous as most of the shoes on here, but today was just a lazy day laying around the house and running a few errands. My newly acquired Moccasins, that I absolutely  they are soo comfy.


----------



## mommywithstyle

Dior - Starlet Thong Sandal, Red


----------



## erinmiyu

Payless!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

mommywithstyle said:


> Dior - Starlet Thong Sandal, Red


 
man, i want a pr so bad


----------



## bubbleloba

Ferragamo Varinas in a blush/almond color


----------



## Jeneen

BCBG pointed-toe black leather pumps with a ~2 inch heel


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cole Haan Aurora platform peep-toes--4.25 inch heel


----------



## m-s-m-d

To match my GGH Balenciaga


----------



## poshpearl

gucci brown flats in classic monogram  cant wait to wear high heels again after my Princess arrives!


----------



## Spo0oky

Chanel leather/suede brown sneakers


----------



## Elsie87

Turquoise Havaianas!


----------



## Bitten

Black pointy Prada kitten heels - it's a jeans day, so more casual...


----------



## flower71

My MBMJ platforms


----------



## JetSetGo!

My Louboutin Zipettes!


----------



## seaotta

Burberry red jelly flats.


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Alexander McQueen's skull-print canvas ballet flats in black


----------



## pearlisthegurl

jetsetgo, your shoes are TDF. So jealous!


----------



## rdgldy

Love the zipettes!


----------



## Armaiti

Dolce & Gabbana black strappy sandals with  beadwork in blue and red across the top.


----------



## Dukeprincess

JetSetGo! said:


> My Louboutin Zipettes!



Oh I LOVE these shoes!  Want.want.WANT!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Arturo Chiang, I always wear these with a matching teal shirt and capri jeans.


----------



## Dukeprincess

My new CL Bilbao flats...perfect for braving the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale!


----------



## annemerrick

I love those ^^^^!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Anne!*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L.A.M.B. gladiator flats


----------



## sylviarr

pour la victoire felicia


----------



## AccessorizeThis

DVF Love Knot flip flops


----------



## erinmiyu

love the zipettes, jet!

frye reese for me...


----------



## Spo0oky

Dolce & Gabbana grey/silver "converse-ish" sneakers


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Black Balenciaga ankle boots


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tory Burch Black/Black Revas


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wore my CL Magenta suede Delics today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^ I adore the Declics.  I want a pair so badly.  On sale preferably.


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Today, at work, I wore a pair of Chloe Patent Leather T-Strap Pumps and after work I put on a pair of comfy Balenciaga Gladiator Sandals in black


----------



## NVMyLV

Black Coach "Kirstin" flip flops.


----------



## Jahpson

wearing my brand new slide heeled sandals from Cole Haan


----------



## bubbleloba

Miu Miu stitch peep toe pumps in that lovely nude color for me!


----------



## flower71

Hogan sandals


----------



## Ah_Choo

black patent leather dolce and gabbana pointy toe pumps. i love them! they are so comfy for high heels!


----------



## bubbleloba

Taking a break from heels today... in my blush Ferragamo varinas.


----------



## Armaiti

Coach Barrett butterfly sneakers.


----------



## ColdSteel

Steve Madden Bravvoo flats in black suede. Very comfy!


----------



## bubbleloba

Today I'm wearing my black patent leather Fendi pumps.


----------



## Spo0oky

DKNY black "Speed" sneakers


----------



## lesparkley

outfit for the day.  shoes by valentino.


----------



## erinmiyu

^^ those valentino shoes are awesome!

richard tyler "riesling"


----------



## mayen120

By mayen120, shot with K850i at 2009-07-25


----------



## Alana1981

Brian Atwood Starlet pumps in patent leopard print.


----------



## erinmiyu

djp wedges


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:


----------



## Samia

MbMj Flats today


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Samia said:


> MbMj Flats today


 
cute! Are they comfi?


----------



## CLGuy

lesparkley said:


> outfit for the day.  shoes by valentino.



I love it! Very nice.


----------



## CLGuy

Elsie87 said:


> Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:



Wow now those are shoes.


----------



## auriverde

TB Revas in red patent.


----------



## Elsie87

CLGuy said:


> Wow now those are shoes.


 
Hehe! Thank you!


----------



## CLGuy

Elsie87 said:


> Hehe! Thank you!



Just being honest! Do you own other Gucci shoes?


----------



## Samia

pinkgoldfish said:


> cute! Are they comfi?


 
Very comfy!


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Tribute sandals:


----------



## Elsie87

CLGuy said:


> Just being honest! Do you own other Gucci shoes?


 
Yes, about 13 pairs (sneakers, ballerina flats, sandals, pumps).


----------



## ColdSteel

Some red converse I customized. I'm going to the Cal Academy of Sciences today!


----------



## RedSoles74

Elsie87 said:


> Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:



divine!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 

I wore them again yesterday. LOVE those shoes!


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ me too. i can't find a pair like yours.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jimmy choo smooths or juilets always get them confused they look soo much alike could never retain the style name


----------



## CLGuy

Elsie87 said:


> YSL Tribute sandals:



Wow very nice Elsie. You have one heck of a collection


----------



## peachy pink

Nothing really special, but I like the shoes with that dress for a walk outside on a sunny day. Me & my Tommy Hilfiger Espadrilles:


----------



## Elsie87

CLGuy said:


> Wow very nice Elsie. You have one heck of a collection


 
Thank you!


----------



## Pimbi77

I'm wearing my *GINO ROSSI* wedges. They are a pefect match to my LV Damier Alma. I love them, they are so comfy.


----------



## bubbleloba

Marc Jacobs bow peeptoes for today...


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Super cute!


----------



## annemerrick

Prada wedges....


----------



## rachaelsweet

What do you think of these shoes?


----------



## rdgldy

really cute!


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Stella McCartney Patent Ankle Booties


----------



## LVgirl888

Vans Sneakers


----------



## Elsie87

Turquoise Havaianas. Don't have much choice today because I have blisters on my heels from the Gucci trainers I wore yesterday...


----------



## .jourdyn.

Brown suede peep toe booties from Preview International.


----------



## Bagspy

D&G leopard prints flats


----------



## rgio

Lanvin flats


----------



## cheritheberry

manolos


----------



## Elsie87

^Fab!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

cream Dior Diorlita flat sandals


----------



## Samia

*cheritheberry*, love your Manolos


----------



## cheritheberry

thank you Elsie87 and Samia!  That was their debut, I just got them.


----------



## macro_grp02

Earlier I was into my Puma sneaks. But it got a little bit hot. Right now I'm in my Ipanema flip flops.


----------



## bestiuta

Elsie87 said:


> YSL Tribute sandals:


----------



## cheritheberry

I am new to this thread but I love it!

Miu Miu patent pumps today


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

TB Revas in gold


----------



## rdgldy

CL pony helmuts


----------



## Sharkbait

Jimmy Choo Yellow Prize Sandal


----------



## jgarfieldk

Cole Haan Loafer.


----------



## minjashops

The Katra by Calleen Cordero. 

http://hello-pretty.com/2009/07/17/high-stepper/


----------



## dramakitten

Clergerie pewter gladiator flats


----------



## Elsie87

CL turq suede VPs


----------



## chanelbelle7

Torry Burch Miller thong in black patent


----------



## dramakitten

YSL Goya flats in black


----------



## dancer1

Darco Podiatry boot/shoe and Green bling fancy flip-flops.

Just something fun to add, since I can't where fancy shoes for the moment.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tory Burch Revas black/gold


----------



## iamsecksi

nine west peep toe heels in fading black


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Coach "Cecilia" Sling Back Pumps in brown/khaki


----------



## Sabinalynn

Tory Burch leopard revas


----------



## brigadeiro

Recently wore my Lanvin bi-color patent pumps (the pink is more rasberry/deeper than shown in the pic)


----------



## jgarfieldk

brigadeiro said:


> Recently wore my Lanvin bi-color patent pumps (the pink is more rasberry/deeper than shown in the pic)


 
Oh, my... paramedics, please! Absolutely gorgeous!

I'm wearing a pair of Cole Haan boots, boring but super comfy!


----------



## peachiesncream

jimmy choo morse


----------



## Elsie87

brown suede Gucci sneakers with snake skin detail


----------



## brigadeiro

:lolots: Thanks *jgarfieldk*!





Christian Louboutin baby blue patent pumps


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^^Gorgeous!


----------



## Mininana

gorgeous!! I wish I had a pic but I don't  sorry. I'm wearing my chanel camellia jelly flats. A summer favorite!


----------



## dramakitten

prada 'denim' metallic bamboo wedges


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Lacoste Vans


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Coach pink suede Cyndi mules


----------



## dallas

Gucci suede boots.


----------



## LVgirl888

Puma Sneakers


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## rdgldy

CL Maripops


----------



## Jahpson

$2 fluffy slippers


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lime green suede flats I picked up last night at Target, only $20.


----------



## lil_sexy

My Aircast on one leg/foot and BCBGirls flip flop on the other normal foot.


----------



## miss gucci

Black suede Ck ankle boots..
don't have a picture yet..


----------



## smvida

lil_sexy said:


> My Aircast on one leg/foot and BCBGirls flip flop on the other normal foot.


hahahaha!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx
fryes!


----------



## Pishi

I wore my Dior Extremes out to dinner last night and felt over the top gorgy in them.


----------



## rdgldy

Louboutin Barcelonas


----------



## shockboogie

Louboutin beige python declics


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Trooper pumps


----------



## Bagspy

Tods Mary Jane Pump


----------



## rdgldy

CL red glittart flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Navy blue gucci loafers


----------



## carlinha

CL Catenita Trash


----------



## DisCo

going to the beach so wearing my sanuk loafers


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci Iman sandals


----------



## glamjunkie

Ferragamo Nobel Jelly Flats, in Lilac


----------



## yellow08

CL Bruges...


----------



## QueenCoco

carlinha said:


> CL Catenita Trash


----------



## joodi

Dior wooden platform sandal...


----------



## chanel_lovver

My purple metallic Jimmy Choo Margo's


----------



## VanillaSky

Its cold & rainy so today I'm wearing all black Converse chuck Taylors


----------



## sara999

green waternsake lanvins


----------



## girlfrommoscow

beige chanel flats


----------



## carlinha

CL red python impero declic


----------



## Elsie87

YSL suede Tribute sandals


----------



## LadyIllusion

Depends on the weather, but of recent my BabyPhat sandals.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Gucci tan tattoo flats.


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci Iman sandals again


----------



## sara999

orange patent lanvin


----------



## rdgldy

Louboutin leopard patent ernestas


----------



## Dukeprincess

Brown/gold TB Revas


----------



## rdgldy

Louboutin barcelonas


----------



## bestiuta

balerina mouse marc jacobs


----------



## janice

Hot Pink Prada peep toe pumps


----------



## Ah_Choo

purple ysl nicole pumps


----------



## Elsie87

CL black patent Wallis


----------



## Dukeprincess

TB Black Amy Pumps


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Topshop booties

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## rdgldy

Frye harness boots


----------



## aki_sato

I have been in the mood for red - so got my *Red Patent Lanvin flats* today ^^


----------



## dreamdoll

Gucci slip-in sandals in white


----------



## Dukeprincess

CL New Simples


----------



## Elsie87

tan Talking French boots


----------



## yellow08

CL Bruges...


----------



## Elsie87

gold Gucci sandals


----------



## Bitten

Nine West black slingbacks with a buckle detail and topstitching.  My toes are feeling bruised - I'm remembering why I hate wearing these....


----------



## Bagspy

Kate Spade thong sandals. It's good for walking a couple of hours not more than that. Not much support. Pretty flat.


----------



## RedSoles74

I am wearing my Paquitas again.


----------



## PiggyinManolos

Tahari black patent wedges


----------



## Bagspy

D&G leopard flats


----------



## Elsie87

Chloé boots

tall black Uggs


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

jimmy choos bought in barcelona, spain


----------



## rdgldy

red patent Louboutin simples


----------



## phiphi

coach gold flats


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

purple bcbg slingback pumps


----------



## roussel

Dolce and Gabbana leopard pumps


----------



## rdgldy

luggage Louboutin citys


----------



## Elsie87

Brown suede Gucci sneakers


----------



## roussel

prada suede booties


----------



## roussel

had to post a pic of my fave prada booties with these $20 jeans i got from urban outfitters


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh those are SUPER cute!


----------



## RedSoles74

roussel said:


> had to post a pic of my fave prada booties with these $20 jeans i got from urban outfitters



oh! those booties are gorgeous, love the jeans. Interestingly, earlier today i wore a pair of  almost identical jeans with my new cl's booties. Love it!


----------



## roussel

thanks dukeprincess and knowbags!


----------



## rdgldy

Louboutin black kid sixties


----------



## RedSoles74

elizabeth and james wedgies


----------



## liljaforever

NewLions suede flats


----------



## Bagspy

Cole Haan nude/beige pointy toe flats


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gucci Pop Bamboo heels


----------



## RedSoles74

fifre booties


----------



## frick&frack

prada wedges


----------



## RedSoles74

coach military booties in gray!


----------



## Jeneen

Mossimo Boots from Target - cheapies, but highly complimented!


----------



## mayen120




----------



## Elsie87

brown suede Gucci sneakers with python detail


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: sergio rossi wedges


----------



## Bagspy

Guiseppe Zanotti black leather with gold studded flats.


----------



## RedSoles74

gucci sandals


----------



## awhitney

Cheasnut Short UGGS!


----------



## Mininana

converse white LOL


----------



## frick&frack

miu mius


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loving the Miu Miu's!


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks DP!!!


----------



## RedSoles74

I *love love* the bling of the heels *F&F*


----------



## dramakitten

ann demeulemeester lace up booties!


----------



## Elsie87

I agree with the rest *f&f*: those Miu Miu's rock!!!! 


Wore my chocolate Sergio Rossi pumps today.


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm boring .  Plain black leather Repetto BB flats.


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *Knowbags*!!!  BTW, what are those fantastically sexy boots in your avatar???

*Elsie*...you are such a sweetheart!   you should have posted a pic of your SR pumps...they are sooooooooo fabulous!!!  don't they remind you of CLs or the new platform pradas?


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ chanel boots.  not sure what there called. thank you for your sweet comment!


----------



## RedSoles74

*wore these earlier*


----------



## .pursefiend.

Knowbags74 said:


> *wore these earlier*
> View attachment 897579




what are these? they are cute


----------



## carlinha

^i agree those are HOT *knowbags*!!!

today i wore my CL silver python yoyos 85mm


----------



## RedSoles74

*^^^ thank you Carlinha! 

.pursefiend.* there coach booties. I got them over the summer. love them.

Here is a better pic.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^adorable!!


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ thank you


----------



## frick&frack

Knowbags74 said:


> ^^^ chanel boots.  not sure what there called. thank you for your sweet comment!


 
they are the most amazing things EVER...


----------



## frick&frack

wore my custom made python/wood heels (my cobbler is a GENIUS!  I selected the skins & the vintage rhinestone buckles with the wood base)


----------



## Creole

Black Gucci sneakers. Real relaxed feeling.


----------



## Elsie87

The weather is ush:, so I'm going to wear my tall black Uggs for college today.


----------



## Bagspy

just arrived 2 pairs of lanvin. So i'm wearing satin ballet lanvin flats.


----------



## aki_sato

My old faithful Converse sneaker ^^


----------



## .pursefiend.

marc jacobs ballet flats


----------



## RedSoles74

frick&frack said:


> wore my custom made python/wood heels (my cobbler is a GENIUS!  I selected the skins & the vintage rhinestone buckles with the wood base)



wow, you have an amazing cobbler.


----------



## RedSoles74

Even though my legs are killing me from last night's workout. 
I am wearing these


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo gold glitter Mani flats...love them!


----------



## frick&frack

Knowbags74 said:


> Even though my legs are killing me from last night's workout.
> I am wearing these
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 898072



^^no, no, no, no, no...I am DYING for these in the same color.  I am going to be in trouble watching your collection...I can just tell.

I love my cobbler.  he's from Russia, & is a true craftsman.  he made me a white mink bag last year with another huge vintage rhinestone buckle.  he is a genius.


----------



## RedSoles74

frick&frack said:


> ^^no, no, no, no, no...I am DYING for these in the same color.  I am going to be in trouble watching your collection...I can just tell.
> 
> I love my cobbler.  he's from Russia, & is a true craftsman.  he made me a white mink bag last year with another huge vintage rhinestone buckle.  he is a genius.



thank you! i love these shoes, there the only CL's i paid 40% off during the holidays. i was happy about that because i never ever get that lucky. 

wow, you cobbler does sound like a genious


----------



## dramakitten

Today it was my triple lace up Ann Demeulemeester boots


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore my marc jacobs sequin wedges


----------



## rdgldy

Adidas retro sneakers


----------



## frick&frack

reef ginger flip flops in silver


----------



## Dukeprincess

TB Revas Brown/Gold


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

giuseppe zanotti


----------



## RedSoles74

CL boots


----------



## Creole

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> giuseppe zanotti - more photos available =)


 hot!!


----------



## Bagspy

Guiseppe Zanotti flat thong sandals.


----------



## frick&frack

^oooooo...I LOVE those!!!  what  fabulous color


----------



## webbie

Missoni peep-toe slingbacks


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh the Missonis are awesome!


----------



## Bagspy

Today I'm wearing Lanvin pink metallic flats:


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous webbie!!!


brought prada wedges, but really wearing reef costa rica (leather version of ginger) in bronze/copper because I'm putting together 2 projects today...lots of standing & running around


----------



## Ms.parker123

Brand New pair of MIU MIU wedges


----------



## webbie

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh the Missonis are awesome!


 
Thankies, Dukeprincess!!


----------



## webbie

frick&frack said:


> gorgeous webbie!!!


 
Thanks for the nice compliment, frick&frack!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> gorgeous webbie!!!
> 
> 
> brought prada wedges, but really wearing reef costa rica (leather version of ginger) in bronze/copper because I'm putting together 2 projects today...lots of standing & running around


 
here they are...


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have those Reefs, *F&F!*  They are the best!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *DP*...love 'em too!

*Ms.parker123*-- cool mius.  I remember them.  are they difficult to walk in?  is the wedge heavy?


today I wore some kate spade wedges with a basket weave wedge & multi-colored fabric vamp


----------



## rdgldy

brown patent cap toe, perforated lanvin ballet flats


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gucci Pop Bamboo heels


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

...


----------



## samhainophobia

Brown CL Insectikas


----------



## frick&frack

pink hogan wedges


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Cute!!!


Sergio Rossi pumps


----------



## frick&frack

^oohhhhh, how I love those shoes...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Much more photos are available.

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## frick&frack

reef flip flops


----------



## Elsie87

My new Louboutin Candy flats (with studs on the tips); hadn't had time to take pics yet... :shame:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Brown knee high boots -Kenneth Cole


----------



## .pursefiend.

purple platform Miss Sixty knee boots


----------



## frick&frack

plain black prada mules (to a funeral)


----------



## Bagspy

Guiseppe Zanotti heels for tonight After Dark Party with Mr. Guiseppe Zanotti at the Pulse, Grand Millenium:


----------



## lorihmatthews

I wore my Gucci Babouska flats today.


----------



## Elsie87

It's cold today: black Uggs


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bronze BcBg wedges


----------



## roussel

Chanel captoe pumps


----------



## rdgldy

grey converse hi tops


----------



## frick&frack

love love love love love love love love love love love love 



Bagspy said:


> Guiseppe Zanotti heels for tonight After Dark Party with Mr. Guiseppe Zanotti at the Pulse, Grand Millenium:


----------



## Bagspy

Thanks frick&frack. It's an old Zanotti from 2007.


----------



## samhainophobia

SM Intyce in cognac


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi heels


----------



## bonny_montana

in black uggs. I am so cold today!


----------



## sparkling*diva

Im wearing 4.5" black pointy stilletos.....I did the housework in them -  im in training to wear higher heels! Lol


----------



## demicouture

my comfy TOMS shoes and then changed into zanotti ballet flats


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

Jessica Simpson...don't know the name...


----------



## pixiesparkle

Chanel flats..its been raining for the past few days..gladly today its freezing outside but at least the rain stopped..im sick of wearing boots..:S


----------



## frick&frack

prada camoscio tricol


----------



## flashy.stems

black uggs


----------



## bagdoll

LL Bean rubber mocs...   it's rainy/snowy today


----------



## .pursefiend.

chinese laundry "trippin" OTK boots


----------



## roussel

Pelle Moda


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i love how you're wearing the stirrups with your shoes


----------



## andicandi3x12

Steve madden "buck" boots.


----------



## Perfect Day

Grey fur Mukluks and my feet are sooooo cosy and warm


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

camilla skovgaard shoes =)


----------



## frick&frack

some long-time favorite chanels


----------



## Pishi

Fiorenti & Baker over the knee boots in brown...


----------



## roussel

Miu Miu polka dot snakeskin pumps


----------



## bonny_montana

Joseph OTK boots


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> some long-time favorite chanels


 Shoe Twin...Shoe Twin..So of course you know I love them!!


----------



## frick&frack

^hahaha...was wondering if you'd see them here...SHOE TWIN!!!  LOVE your boots & wrap...is it fur lined?  is it a wrap?  what is that fuzzy black goodness that I see?

wore old school gucci's today...will post a pic in a min...


----------



## Samia

Wore these Sergio Rossi today


----------



## frick&frack

*samia*-- LOVE those SRs!!!



frick&frack said:


> wore old school gucci's today...will post a pic in a min...


----------



## Babestaaa

Me Too black leather flats  Muy comfy!


----------



## Calogero

tan coach flats - simple choice for a simple outfit


----------



## Mlle.Fabuleux

silver sequin sneakers


----------



## Elsie87

I'm wearing these blue glittart VPs today with a pair of jeans and a vintage navy Burberry trench:


----------



## frick&frack

^so gorgy!!!

wore reef silver leather flip flops yesterday...yeah casual friday!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> ^hahaha...was wondering if you'd see them here...SHOE TWIN!!! LOVE your boots & wrap...is it fur lined? is it a wrap? what is that fuzzy black goodness that I see?
> 
> Yes it is a Cashmere/wool Wrap with fuzzy black mink around it lol Guess that's the fuzzy black goodness you spotted hahaha
> 
> And I am in my good old reliable Uggs, since the weather sucks today!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^love that wrap...simply gorgeous!


handpainted dr scholls slides


----------



## P.Y.T.

My BJ brown multi colored stripe heels...I've had these shoes for a while but I still enjoy
wearing them every so often..


----------



## P.Y.T.

roussel said:


> Miu Miu polka dot snakeskin pumps


 
HAWT! BTW, All of you ladies have great taste!!


----------



## frick&frack

dark brown prada python wedges


----------



## ColdSteel

My beloved glitter Repetto BB flats... $10 new at a consignment store!


----------



## roussel

Today for work I am wearing my CL Burgundy patent triclos with BCBG black pencil skirt and a black and white printed cardigan.


----------



## ilovechanel2

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> much more photos are available of these camilla skovgaard shoes =)


 
I adore these shoes!


----------



## flashy.stems

prada flats


----------



## raspberrycobble

christmas converse!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

much more photos are available =)

Lucchese boots


----------



## Dukeprincess

Stuart Weitzman Black Dolly Pumps

http://www.zappos.com/stuart-weitzman-dolly-black-soft-patent


----------



## MissTiss

Rainbows Flip Flops (tan)


----------



## LoveHappens

Manolo Blahnik Rocco's


----------



## roussel

Jimmy Choo flats


----------



## Baby V

I wore my Loubs.


----------



## mayen120

goldenbleu wedge boots - gray patent


----------



## vesna

it's raining, I wear Dr martens


----------



## Elsie87

Day: Gucci Iman T-strap sandals

Night: Cl Candy flats (Halloween party)


----------



## Elsie87

Today: chocolate brown Sergio Rossi pumps


----------



## roussel

MBMJ metallic lime green pumps


----------



## mayen120

GZ flats


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## frick&frack

sofa king ADORABLE!!!  1 of my BFFs would loooove these



raspberrycobble said:


> christmas converse!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## frick&frack

prada degrade patent (not sure why the lighting turned out so odd in the 2nd pic...from my phone)


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Love those!

I'm wearing tan Talking French boots with a thick heel today.


----------



## samhainophobia

Black leather Repetto BB flats


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *Elsie*!!!   they are some of my favs too!


CL Gabine


----------



## missaznpirate

frye carmen boots in curry =)


----------



## vesna

it's a bit chilly here, so I have boots, F&B Emma


----------



## ellacoach

Burberry rain boots...and one of my co-workers just made fun of them.


----------



## Milton

my new Prada lug sole boots with the garter...  love them!


----------



## LabRatPhD

Had to teach a 4 hour lab today so I and wearing my comfy Chanel stretch spirit flats!


----------



## Jahpson

ellacoach said:


> Burberry rain boots...and one of my co-workers just made fun of them.


 

tell your co worker to exhale in a paper bag and sit down


----------



## Jahpson

dont laugh at my old lady socks. Im at work. LOL


----------



## ellacoach

Jahpson said:


> tell your co worker to exhale in a paper bag and sit down


 
LOL! Yes I will do that!!


----------



## Elsie87

Tall chestnut Uggs - it was cold today...


----------



## frick&frack

YSL naked kiss tributes


----------



## dusty paws

tory burch black leather revas with gold medallion


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

too cute, *frick*

wore Manolo thong heels today posted in your manolos in action


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks *DeeDee*!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Those are cool, *f&f*! 


I wore Gucci boots today:


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks *Elsie*!  those boots are AMAZING!!!  I love the dark tip...how tall are they?  over the knee?


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!!!

They're mid-calf.


----------



## miss gucci

my new..FORNARINA green wedge...don't have picture yet but....


----------



## frick&frack

love them Elsie!!!  love every little detail



reef leather smoothy crocodile


----------



## frick&frack

wore these this morning...fendi with chain heel


----------



## Elsie87

^


I'm wearing my CL Candy flats for college today.


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm wearing my Giuseppe Zanotti gladiators.


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *Elsie*!!!  & I LOOOOVE your candy flats!  with the bal today?


----------



## Stellaxoxo

frick&frack said:


> wore these this morning...fendi with chain heel



You have a lot of cute shoes, but might I make a suggestion?  Take pics of your shoes upright.. this pic really isn't that flattering, and it's difficult to see how cute the shoes are.  You're taking pics of high heels upside down.


----------



## abretesesamo_

I just wanna congratulate frick&frack coz her shoe collection is jawdropping, and its not just because of the designer names or the quantity, but the style itself and the taste, the edgyness and the joy of shoes.
So, THANKS!


----------



## bonny_montana

Stellaxoxo said:


> You have a lot of cute shoes, but might I make a suggestion? Take pics of your shoes upright.. this pic really isn't that flattering, and it's difficult to see how cute the shoes are. You're taking pics of high heels upside down.


 

You know, I happen to* Love *the way *F&F* takes Pics of her shoes, I do the same thing too We happen to like to show the "cute shoe" to its best advantage, and sometimes this is the best way to take that picture...But then again we all have different styles and different opinions. Hope to see your shoe pictures soon.?? Maybe we could learn from you?
Welcome to TPF Stellaxoxo!!!


----------



## annemerrick

You and your shoes rock Bonny!!!  F&F....I love the Fendi shoes....such a cool heel!!


----------



## frick&frack

*Stellaxoxo*--  there is another pic of the shoes in an upright position on my original post

*abretesesamo*--  thank you for your compliments!   I am definitely a shoe addict, that's for sure.

*bonny_montana*--  thanks for your sweet words!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *annemerrick*!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> *Stellaxoxo*-- there is another pic of the shoes in an upright position on my original post
> 
> *abretesesamo*-- thank you for your compliments!  I am definitely a shoe addict, that's for sure.
> 
> *bonny_montana*-- thanks for your sweet words!!!


 
Hey Frick, since I am Frack and we are twins...,,hahahaha you are so welcome!!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

annemerrick said:


> You and your shoes rock Bonny!!! F&F....I love the Fendi shoes....such a cool heel!!


 
*Anne, *Thank you soooo much..Ditto!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^hehehe!  what shoes are you wearing today?

I'm wearing reef flip flops...I'll have to take a pic!


----------



## annemerrick

All right....I might as well show my shoes for today, although I fear I am a posting whore as these are all over the Wardrobe Accessories forums!!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> ^hehehe! what shoes are you wearing today?
> 
> I'm wearing reef flip flops...I'll have to take a pic!


 
hahaha, stayed home today so in woollen socks lol (no pic coming up!!)


----------



## bonny_montana

annemerrick said:


> All right....I might as well show my shoes for today, although I fear I am a posting whore as these are all over the Wardrobe Accessories forums!!


 
Anne you always look sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*Annemerrick*--  you look SO CUTE!!!  adorable!  sexy!  comfortable!  I LOVE your outfit!!!  the new boots are perfect!

*bonny*--  hehehe...love your cozy socks!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Bonny....F&F....love you both!  Thank you for the kind words....sometimes a girl needs them!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> thanks *Elsie*!!! & I LOOOOVE your candy flats! with the bal today?


 
Thank you! 


Nope, carried my big Gucci college bag (lots of books). 


Wearing tall chestnut Uggs today - my toes are freezing... :s


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## Elsie87

^Hot!


----------



## miss gucci

my new fornarina green wedges...


----------



## bugaboo0

I wore my new Christian Dior bright purple patent leather shoe booties!  I get tons of compliments on them, you can't miss the colour!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Would love to se a pic!


----------



## frick&frack

reef krystal flip flops in chocolate brown


----------



## frick&frack

morgan & co flip flops


----------



## OlgaMUA

wearing my knee high black patent leather boots


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> morgan & co flip flops


 
spill it on the polish,pls


----------



## frick&frack

^China Glaze - Mahoganie...part of the 50 new polishes they are releasing this season


Pucci today


----------



## Elsie87

^Love the colours!!!


Wore my Gucci boots again yesterday for a casual night out with the girls.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx=)


----------



## frick&frack

thanks Elsie!!! 


teva flip flops (multi-colored)


----------



## Elsie87

Wore black patent CL Wallis today.


----------



## roussel

CL Belle booties


----------



## frick&frack

Dior peace criss cross wedges


----------



## annemerrick

^^^F&F....I want these shoes so badly....I have been looking for them for years.  JEALOUS!!!


----------



## bextasy

Burberry sneakers!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Brown CL Simples


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> ^^^F&F....I want these shoes so badly....I have been looking for them for years. JEALOUS!!!


^^^hehehe...I'll help you hunt for them.

I don't have a modeling pic, but these are the ones I wore today.  are these the style that you want?  I also have clogs.


----------



## frick&frack

beverly feldman (perfectly match my skirt today)


----------



## annemerrick

How freaking cute are those???!!!  And yes....those are my Dior shoes!!  Love them!


----------



## CeCChanel

Bianco Footwear ~Boots
My favorite pair of shoes atm What do you think about them?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

CeCChanel said:


> Bianco Footwear ~Boots
> My favorite pair of shoes atm What do you think about them?



love those, where did you get them?


----------



## CeCChanel

pinkgoldfish said:


> love those, where did you get them?



Thank you!!

Bianco Footwear

There are stores in these countries:
Denmark
Sweden
Norway
Finland
Germany
Russia
Iceland
Faraoe islands

Check out their website for more information.


----------



## frick&frack

*CeCChanel*--  very cute!!!


rhinestone 9 west flip flops (very cute, but very slippery bottom b/c it's not leather.  had to have cobbler add non-slip strips)


----------



## Elsie87

Going to the movies this afternoon. Wearing these CL blue glittart VPs with a pair of jeans:


----------



## frick&frack

^^^gorgeous on you, *Elsie*!!!


reef krystal flip flops in slate


----------



## JuneHawk

Today I wire my Zanotti gladiators. I just can't get enough of these shoes


----------



## JuneHawk

wore, not wire


----------



## vlore

JuneHawk said:


> Today I wire my Zanotti gladiators. I just can't get enough of these shoes



Yay! We are GZ twins!!!! I too love these sandals!!!! They are super cute and comfy!!!


----------



## -kelly

I wore my CARNR Michael Kors boots, it was an ugly rainy day


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you *f&f*! 

I'm wearing Chloé Prince boots today, first for some shopping and then later to class:


----------



## JuneHawk

Today I am wearing a pair if cheap espadrille platforms I bought over two years ago and had only worn once.  I like them.


----------



## roussel

Feeling red today, Christian Dior red patent starlet pumps


----------



## Samia

These John Galliano


----------



## frick&frack

reef krystal flip flops in chocolate brown


----------



## flashy.stems

burberry rainboots.. SIGH
but im going out tonight, and gonna rock either declics or iowa zeppas.. haven't decided


----------



## dramakitten

my 'vintage' black suede ombeline OTK boots


----------



## .pursefiend.

grey uggs


----------



## roussel

My outfit to watch New Moon, I wore my Burberry rainboots


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sam Edelman flats


----------



## frick&frack

prada criss cross heels this morning


----------



## dramakitten

dolce & gabbana leopard rain boots


----------



## annemerrick

F&F....those are pretty!

dramakitten...I would love to see a pic of the rain boots.

For me it is Seychelles wedges:


----------



## roussel

Wearing Chanel black patent pumps with gray captoe


----------



## frick&frack

*annemerrick*-- those wedges are FAB!   & thanks!!!

*rousel*--  the heel...



reef silver leather gingers (flip flops)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Love the Chanel pumps *roussel*!!

Just back from a concert.  Wore these studded Alaia ankle boots


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## annemerrick

Roussel...your shoes are drop-dead gorgeous!!

Straight-laced....love the Alaia boots!  I could kick myself for not buying a gorgeous pair of Alaia boots that were at an outlet in Hong Kong.  They were tall cage boots in black patent, and if I remember correctly....were around $250.  I let them go because I could not imagine when I would wear them....and since then...I have imagined a bazillion outfits that they would go with!


----------



## frick&frack

D&G pony hair leopard slingbacks with black patent trim


----------



## ColdSteel

My vintage pearl Ferragamo pumps, snapped up for $8 at my favorite Thrift Store. 






I could walk in them all day!


----------



## rdgldy

burgundy patent lanvin flats


----------



## Samia

These Kenneth Cole Newyork flats


----------



## frick&frack

reef brown gingers


----------



## Elsie87

Uggs :shame:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Coach ceejay boots


----------



## J.E

A pair of very comfy Stella McCartney trainers!


----------



## miss gucci

Calvin Klein ankle booties...


----------



## Pigen

Repetto Kiss booties:


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent CL Wallis to a friend's birthday party:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gosh the Wallis are beautiful!


----------



## Elsie87

^ Thank you! 

Doing a bit of shopping today. Will be wearing blue glittart VPs with black opaque tights:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^


----------



## ladydeluxe

New shoes bought yesterday, wearing out later today!


----------



## Luv n bags

I wore my black Bandolino boots to run errands.


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  great CLs this week!

*ladydeluxe*--  cool shoes.  I'd definitely fall in them...congrats to you for staying vertical!



bronze leather reef gingers


----------



## tillie46

^Elsie87.........Beautiful shoes, and perfect pedicure!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

dior


----------



## bestiuta

frick&frack said:


> dior


----------



## foxycleopatra

ladydeluxe said:


> New shoes bought yesterday, wearing out later today!



OMG I NEED to get those wedges!!  May I ask where you bought them from?  Absolutely spectacular!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 


Today for class: Uggs again... 


*F&f:* Those Diors are hot!


----------



## annemerrick

Pigen....those ankle boots are PERFECT!  I love them!

Elsie...what can I say...the CL's are gorgeous!

Ladydeluxe....those wedges are HOT!!  WHat brand are they??

F&F...you are killing me with all of the cool Dior shoes!!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you *Elsie*, *anne*, & *bestiuta*!

today I'm wearing brown prada saffino/logo prada mules...will try to get a pic to post


----------



## ColdSteel

Short classic black Uggs, because I STILL have that seven page paper to write due at 6:45 tomorrow. At least I'm comfy, warm, and happy when I wear these.

...I wish I could be wearing my Matastrasse Velvet Orlato pumps, though.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Sorry for the late reply! The studded wedges are from Pedder Red, a local designer shoe store. Thanks for your interest! They're really gorgy!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Wore out my Repetto mercury glitter ballet flats


----------



## Luv n bags

I wore my Ferragamo boots today - Love them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'm wearing my pink Converse high tops - they're quite faded and look better for it I think


----------



## frick&frack

CL savage black patent with animal print heel


----------



## annemerrick

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm wearing my pink Converse high tops - they're quite faded and look better for it I think


 
Cute, cute, cute!  I love COnverse hightops!


----------



## roussel

Taking a break from my high heels... Steven studded flats


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Black tights+studded flats=FABULOUS *Roussel*!!!  

*annemerrick* I'm definitely a Converse high top kind of gal


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> CL savage black patent with animal print heel


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo yellow patent flats!


----------



## Elsie87

*Ladydeluxe*: You look fab!!!

*Roussel*: Those flats are gorgeous!!!

*F&f*: LOVE those CLs!!!


For college today: CL Candy flats


----------



## miss gucci

Today i'm wearing my new sneakers.....by
Alexander McQueen for puma......




don't have a mod picture yet,,,


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  thanks!  LOVE your flats today!!!



wore black lambertson truex suede strappy heels today


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Sam Edelman Zoe Botties!!


----------



## roussel

Elsie I love the candy flats!


----------



## ladydeluxe

I wore my new gold studded black wedges (posted up close on the previous page) today so here's how they look like when worn:


----------



## Suevushka

Old black suede Arche shoes.  They still don't look bad though.  I get sick of them, then when I see them with black tights, I love them again.


----------



## Couture Coco

Hi all
I wore some Sergio Rossi sling backs with a slight platform sole in beige patent leather and criss cross weave at the front. They're slightly too big for me but I don't care because I love them too much!


----------



## galligator

It's a predicted high of 31 today...I'm wearing my Australian Love Collective sheepskin Tsar boots.  I may look a little bit like a Russian nesting doll today, but I'm warm.


----------



## roussel

CL Sigourney boots, in metallic brown, looks almost black indoors


----------



## frick&frack

gucci black slides (just like the tan ones I posted a pic of a few weeks ago)


----------



## Pigen

My new Camilla Skovgaard ankle boots


----------



## roussel

Wearing my new Chanel today


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Raining once again in Otown...great chance to breakout my Pucci rainboots


----------



## .pursefiend.

short aqua uggs


----------



## frick&frack

raining here too...wore reef silver sparkle gingers


----------



## lorihmatthews

Loeffler Randall boots


----------



## Elsie87

Day: Chloé Prince boots

Night: CL Blue Glittart VPs


----------



## ColdSteel

Sigerson Morrison for Target Glitz flats


----------



## frick&frack

cold tonight, so I wore fur-lined miu miu clogs to dinner/movie


----------



## samhainophobia

Don't have any shoes on right now -- I'm in my PJs -- but earlier today I was wearing white Adidas Samoas with black stripes.


----------



## lilflobowl

Christian Louboutin Black Patent Lillians

Here's an action pic!


----------



## Elsie87

^Shoe twin! Great pic! 

It's lazy Sunday today; I'm wearing tall chestnut Uggs.


----------



## frick&frack

christian lacroix python wedges


----------



## Mrs. SR

Santana wedge heel ankle boot. Toasty.


----------



## Bærbar

I am wearing my lovely and soooo loved Uggs!!! Wish I was wearing Manolo Blahnik or Jimmy Choos - because I AM SOOOOO CURIOUS!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

I'm wearing my Uggs too. It's cold and snowing here in Chicago, but my feet are happy


----------



## frick&frack

black linen/lizard gabine CLs


----------



## Elsie87

^ I would love to have a pair of thicker heeled CLs myself!

CL Candy flats for college + CL blue glittart VPs afterwards (invited for champagne and hors d'oeuvres at my favourite boutique )


----------



## ptsall

CL Cotton Club wedges in silver.  Love 'em!


----------



## ptsall

frick&frack said:


> christian lacroix python wedges


 F&F, these are tdf.  Did you get them here in Ft Lauderdale?


----------



## roussel

CL Brown Metallic Sigourney booties


----------



## Dukeprincess

Stuart Weitzman Black Patent Dolly pumps


----------



## Cherry44

Marc by Marc Jacobs white flats


----------



## hannahsophia

lanvin black leather flats.


----------



## ColdSteel

Chestnut Ultimate Tall uggs! It's cold and I'm lazy!


----------



## Elsie87

Black tall Uggs


----------



## vesna

Uggs, I MUST, it is COOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## ColdSteel

Pink leather Repetto Noisette flats. It's been Uggs and Converse these past few days and I want to play dress-up again!


----------



## lovemysavior

Tall Grey Uggs for it is pretty nippy here.


----------



## frick&frack

red strap & striped painted bottom dr scholl's


----------



## Elsie87

CL Candy flats


----------



## thithi

Loeffler Randall pointed studded flats.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Got to love Florida, wearing Coach Debbie thong flipflops,


----------



## frick&frack

reef silver sparkle gingers (flip flops)


----------



## thithi

for work i wore my zara above ankle studded boots... they look great with scrunched up knee highs and leggings!


----------



## crisei30

Well honestly I'll be wearing all of my shoes around the house for the entire wknd. I have about 30+ new prs. of shoes that I haven't broke in as of yet.And since its gonna be cold here for the entire wknd,I guess I can break in all 30+ prs by Sunday that way it'll give me something to do while it's cold outside.


----------



## frick&frack

reef red krystal flip flops


----------



## Alva

Jessica Simpson Josephine in bronze


----------



## roussel

Burberry rain boots


----------



## beljwl

uggs


----------



## ladydeluxe




----------



## annemerrick

Alva said:


> Jessica Simpson Josephine in bronze


 

Great looking shoes!! JS has some super cute styles....


----------



## frick&frack

marciano


----------



## crisei30

Alva said:


> Jessica Simpson Josephine in bronze


 

Great shoes!!!! If you mind me asking where did you find them at?


----------



## annemerrick

Seychelles wedges....


----------



## roussel

Louboutin Africa Gray Piros


----------



## Elsie87

^Shoe twin!  Only I have those in black.


Wearing Uggs today - it's freezing (literally)


----------



## frick&frack

*annemerrick*--  love those amazing shoes!!!

*Elsie*-- eva green is so gorgy in your avatar.  stay warm!





today I wore reef leather flip flops in bronze (stayed around the house mostly)


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! I've been watching Casino Royale again...  Love that movie, adore Eva's character!


Today: Bone coloured snow boots with fake fur trim - it's snowing!


----------



## frick&frack

^^^love her in that movie, but she looks hauntingly beautiful in kingdom of heaven

renee caovilla


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chie Mihara knee high brown pebbled leather boots.


----------



## frick&frack

raining today, so red reef krystal flip flops again...so christmas-y!


----------



## ColdSteel

Chestnut Ultimate Tall Uggs. Gotta be comfy when my wisdom teeth get taken out!


----------



## roussel

YSL navy patent tributes


----------



## rdgldy

louboutin red metal patent helmets


----------



## Couture Coco

These are beige patent leather with a slight platform sole - goes with everything


----------



## Perfect Day

Jimmy Choo heels


----------



## frick&frack

this morning, I wore prada (big mistake...was freezing)






tonight, I wore isabella fiore clogs


----------



## frick&frack

car shoe clogs (cold here today)


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF Chale Booties (in black suede)


----------



## frick&frack

pucci corduroy clogs (another chilly day)


----------



## Spendaholic

For The Last Week I've Been Wearing My Ugg Tazman Shoes, It's Been Freezing Here.


----------



## Elsie87

I've been in my Uggs too all week - been staying inside for studying...


----------



## frick&frack

red reef krystal flip flops again


----------



## Straight-Laced

A hot Christmas Eve    
black slim Havs, Chanel Ironique on my toes


----------



## frick&frack

red leather reefs


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

My black YSL Tribute Sandals I got for my 25th birthday.


----------



## bagdoll

Stuart Weitzman Sophie boots


----------



## Elsie87

Breaking-in my CL Esoteri booties while studying:


----------



## ColdSteel

Beatiful boots, Elsie!

Ultimate Tall Uggs because it's CHILLY!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  love the new booties! 


today I wore these satin/velvet casadei heels


----------



## Just Violet

I was wearing my beloved Balenciaga!! So chic!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, *ColdSteel* and *frick&frack*! What perfect Christmas heels you have, f&f! 


Today: black CL Piros


----------



## jchiara

My heavy long-haul clunkers....soft, comfy warm and clunky....
My Ugg Tall Boots in grey.....


----------



## thithi

boutique 9 studded flats


----------



## Elsie87

CL Piros again


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

At home in my extremely dusty pink uggs. A lil chillin Otown.


----------



## Pigen

Opening Ceremony wedge booties:


----------



## Elsie87

Uggs


----------



## annemerrick

Pigen said:


> Opening Ceremony wedge booties:


 

These are super cute!!

Me for today....Zara studded shoes


----------



## queenvictoria2

Classic Short Uggs in Chestnut  It is FREEZING in Chicagoland, Blech.


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> These are super cute!!
> 
> Me for today....Zara studded shoes


 
NICE!!!!!  & bad @$$ outfit!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, *ColdSteel* and *frick&frack*! What perfect Christmas heels you have, f&f!
> 
> Today: black CL Piros


^^^thanks *Elsie*!  I just saw this...& I love your boots!



today's shoes:  prada denim espadrilles


----------



## frick&frack

black krystal reefs


----------



## queenvictoria2

frick&frack said:


> black krystal reefs




Oh I am sooo jealous!!


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> NICE!!!!! & bad @$$ outfit!


 

Thanks F&F!!!!


----------



## RedSoles74

*Elsei  i love love the pirios. we are now twins 

F&F she must own all the slides . i love this red pair, so pretty.
i hope to your wonderful collection soon.*http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/MediumLarge/3/_5989443.jpg


----------



## RedSoles74

annemerrick said:


> These are super cute!!
> 
> Me for today....Zara studded shoes




amerrick, i love the way the jeans fit u. that is just my opinion.
Enjoy!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> black krystal reefs


 
*queenvictoria2*--  the weather is great here this time of year, but the endless summers get very old!

*annemerrick*-- 

*Knowbags74*--  yes, I own mostly open-toe slides.  it rarely gets cold here.

here's a pic...with my NYE pedi


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^loves it! Raining in otown so I am wearing my pucci rainboots


----------



## caramiele

for new years eve last night, YSL blk patent tribtoo booties!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx.  xoxo


----------



## lovebeibei

Tory Burch Revas today~


----------



## sweet_pees

ugg classic talls on this chilly day!! brrrr.


----------



## frick&frack

*DeeDee*--  thanks!  love the pucci rain boots...adding those to my list...


last night's NYE shoes:  prada


----------



## carlinha

love your nail polish *frick&frack*!  matches your shoes perfectly!

louboutin fire opal strass lady claude for NYE 








goofing with DF


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> love your nail polish *frick&frack*! matches your shoes perfectly!
> 
> louboutin fire opal strass lady claude for NYE


 
thank you!  that was no accident...

your gorgeous CLs look amazing!!!  hope they added to the wondeful NYE that I hope you had!  my fav pic is the "dancing feet" with DF.


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> thank you!  that was no accident...
> 
> your gorgeous CLs look amazing!!!  hope they added to the wondeful NYE that I hope you had!  my fav pic is the "dancing feet" with DF.



thank you i had a fabulous time!  DF is so funny sometimes, he definitely humors me   i hope you had a wonderful NYE celebration as well!


----------



## annemerrick

Knowbags74 said:


> amerrick, i love the way the jeans fit u. that is just my opinion.
> Enjoy!


 
Thanks so very much!


----------



## Elsie87

For sales shopping today:


Gucci boots


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

carlinha said:


> love your nail polish *frick&frack*! matches your shoes perfectly!
> 
> louboutin fire opal strass lady claude for NYE
> 
> 
> goofing with DF


 
the best shot ever!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Grey Converse


----------



## frick&frack

*elsie*--  those boots match my bag today!


tan suede dior peace clogs


----------



## aki_sato

Weekend here and raining..so just snuggling comfortably in my old raggy Ugg ^^


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chestnut short Uggs, it was cold out today!


----------



## ellacoach

Ugg slippers for the last 2 days. Stuck inside due to a blizzard.


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu clogs


----------



## rdgldy

CL padrino booties


----------



## lovebeibei

VS pink knit booties! staying in today! haha


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> *elsie*-- those boots match my bag today!
> 
> 
> tan suede dior peace clogs


 

Not the peace clogs again....I'm dying here!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

bone coloured snow boots


----------



## roussel

chanel beige platform slingbacks with black captoe


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

green,pink and white Cons


----------



## lovebeibei

banana republic riding boots


----------



## frick&frack

dior suede cutouts


----------



## purses & pugs

Black tall Uggs - it's so snowy and cold!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*F&F* the Diors looks yummy. 
*P&P* I am doing the same today lol - uggs(mine are pink) - I seriously need to watch mine again lol


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pradas! xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx=) xoxo


----------



## roussel

Dries Van Noten booties


----------



## Dukeprincess

CL Chocolate Brown Simple 100s


----------



## lorihmatthews

Prada black suede kitten heel slingbacks


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDee--  thank you!  would rather have worn your pink uggs today!!!


pucci clogs


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm wearing Uggs today again, don't have much choice in -20 degrees Celcius (-4 Fahrenheit). I got new leopard printed Uggs yesterday, love them


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain fringe boots. xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx xoxo


----------



## roussel

Love those Uggs and Balmain boots!

Here is me today, CL Mamanouk suede booties


----------



## purses & pugs

I love your CLs roussel!!! And those in your avatar are divine
I got one pair of CL (black ginervas) but I have ordered a two more pairs now and cannot wait!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Loeffler Randall black leather flat boots


----------



## roussel

purses & pugs said:


> I love your CLs roussel!!! And those in your avatar are divine
> I got one pair of CL (black ginervas) but I have ordered a two more pairs now and cannot wait!



Thank you!  I love each one of them too.  Ooh which ones did you get? Must post pics!


----------



## purses & pugs

I got the Astraqueens (??) and VPs in oxblood glitter. Will post pics on the CL thread when they arrive!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I decided to be a bit daring today so I am wearing a pair of Irregular Choice shoes.


----------



## Pishi

^^gorgeous!


----------



## pursebunnie

Uggs


----------



## lorihmatthews

Stuart Weitzman purple suede flats with a silver buckle


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

went from cons to uggs still too dang cold in fl


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm wearing Uggs too, the leopard printed ones. It's extremely cold here today... -21 Celcius


----------



## bag_addict1976

Hi there.... 

my first post.... 

I´m wearing my Cognac Bronx Boots, it´s very, very cold here and were expecting a blizzard in the evening.

OT Where can I introduce myself?

Greets,
Petra


----------



## aki_sato

Not shoes cos it's 30 deg C here so got my birkie


----------



## jmcadon

Uggs.  They are just so comfy!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Christian Louboutin love flats


----------



## sakura23

I went wedding dress shopping today, so between wearing flats whilst browing, I got to wear my silver Manolo sedarabys  So excited to wear them outside the house.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*JuneHawk* love the blue

l*orihmatthews* very pretty Louboutins


----------



## frick&frack

birkenstock boiled wool clogs (cold today)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lori*, I absolutely love those

Tell me about it,*f&f*. I am doing my best not to leave the house today lol!


----------



## Vogue7

havaianas at home


----------



## purses & pugs

Havaianas??? Lucky you! I wish could use my Havaianas as well but that's not going to happen for a looooong time... 
Using Uggs today, very tired of using these now... I want a little warmer temaperature now! Please!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Black Uggs but switched to black CL Piros once inside


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Tell me about it,*f&f*. I am doing my best not to leave the house today lol!



I stayed in all day saturday & most of sunday.  I've been wearing closed to shoes for more than a week!!!  although it is fun to wear my clogs that I never wear unless I'm traveling.


----------



## courty

frye adrienne boots. i am not loving them- they sag so much around my ankles!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore these giesswein wool clogs


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore miu miu chocolate suede clogs


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Cute miu miu clogs ^^


I'm wearing tall chestnut uggs, it's freezing and snowing...


----------



## bag_addict1976

I´m wearing my short uggs ultra. It´s so cold here.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Oscar sport boots. Trying to stay warm.


----------



## frick&frack

pinkgoldfish said:


> Cute miu miu clogs ^^


^^^thanks!  I love clogs.




via spiga clogs (matching my bronze bag today)


----------



## annemerrick

F&F....I have to admit to a bit of a clog addiction!!!  I am also wearing clogs today, and have an almost identical pair to your MM's, but trimmed in fur!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Pucci rainboots


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> F&F....I have to admit to a bit of a clog addiction!!! I am also wearing clogs today, and have an almost identical pair to your MM's, but trimmed in fur!


 
where is the pic???  don't keep them all to yourself!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Louboutin gold Ballerinettes


----------



## Elsie87

^Cute!

Staying indoors today so I'll only be wearing my slippers.


----------



## thithi

my zara studded booties


----------



## seaotta

black puma knee high lace up boots


----------



## miss gucci

my new Marc Jacobs mouse flats...i bought them in sale yesterday....
i'll post pictures soon....


----------



## NZA

YSL Gray Suede Booties

Wish I could post a pic but it wont work.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1263411303492


----------



## frick&frack

stuart weitzman cork clogs


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> where is the pic??? don't keep them all to yourself!!!


 

Let's see what I have stored.....

LV,LV, and Gucci.....


----------



## frick&frack

*annemerrick*--  I love the first LVs (almost bid on a pair on ebay last year), & I've been pining for the guccis in the floral print.  love them all!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks so much F&F!!!  There is many more where that came from!!!  I will take more pics at some point!


----------



## mielikki55

Grey Classic Short Uggs....it's cold out there!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Franco Sarto black riding boots.


----------



## ColdSteel

Count me in the Ugg club today!


----------



## Elsie87

CL Wallis for my oral exam today:


----------



## LiLi<3

^ So puuuurdy!


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm tired of wearing Uggs, but I went cross country skiing yesterday and got blisters on both my heels! I can't wear anything else right now LOL


----------



## Mrs. SR

*Elsie*, very pretty MJs


----------



## JuneHawk

I am wearing these today.  I have already gotten several compliments on them. They are Faith and I bought them when I lived in the UK.  First time wearing them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF Claude Booties in Black Suede.


----------



## annemerrick

JuneHawk....such a pretty color!

For me....Amanda Smith boots....


----------



## Mrs. SR

*JuneHawk* cute. Great color.

*annemerrick* like your boots too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

in the house all day - pink uggs


----------



## roussel

DVN black oxford booties with snakeskin heel


----------



## ColdSteel

Steve Madden KINKY in Black Sequin


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick--  love your SHIRT!!!


wore these studded/suede/leather/fur-lined miu miu clogs today (last day for clog weather...tomorrow will be 77)


----------



## Elsie87

^Wow! Those are cool!

And thank you *LiLi* and *Mrs. SR*! 


Today: Birthday shopping (turning 23 today!) with my Chloé Prince boots


----------



## crisei30

Elsie87 said:


> ^Wow! Those are cool!
> 
> And thank you *LiLi* and *Mrs. SR*!
> 
> 
> Today: Birthday shopping (turning 23 today!) with my Chloé Prince boots


 

Happy Birthday and I definitely love those boots.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## purses & pugs

Happy birthday *Elsie*!

Right now I'm wearing my brand new Louboutin VPs around the house. They are so gorgeous but a half a size too big and I'm figuring out what to do...I'm a little frustrated!!


----------



## brooklynposh

tory burch reva leopard print flat


----------



## princessxx

im not wearing shoes just my uggs its cold here and snowy


----------



## Elsie87

purses & pugs said:


> Happy birthday *Elsie*!
> 
> Right now I'm wearing my brand new Louboutin VPs around the house. They are so gorgeous but a half a size too big and I'm figuring out what to do...I'm a little frustrated!!


 
Thank you! 

Here's a tip: place an anti-slip pad at the heel (leather, not rubber) and at the ball of the foot. I also have heel slippage with my VPs, even when they're TTS, and this helps.


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks for the tip, I will try that


----------



## rdgldy

metallic blue lanvin flats


----------



## dramakitten

Fendi goth boots!


----------



## flower71

Bally low boots...


----------



## Elsie87

Breaking in my CL Esoteri booties while studying...


----------



## frick&frack

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *Elsie*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





today I'm wearing reef flip flops


----------



## annemerrick

F&F...you must get lots of pedicures....your polish always matches!!!


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> annemerrick--  love your SHIRT!!!
> 
> 
> wore these studded/suede/leather/fur-lined miu miu clogs today (last day for clog weather...tomorrow will be 77)



I love Miu Miu, and your clogs are adorable, and fur lined!  You'll be able to wear them next week........it's supposed to get colder again.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Jimmy Choo Biker Boots


----------



## RedSoles74

frick&frack said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *Elsie*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I'm wearing reef flip flops



you get the best nail colors! perfection!


----------



## seaotta

black cardie uggs


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you *f&f*! I agree with the rest, you have the best nail polishes and pedicures!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My very confy Chloe mary jane flats with triple strap


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> F&F...you must get lots of pedicures....your polish always matches!!!


 
hahaha!  don't I wish...  I polish my own nails usually once a week, sometimes more if I get bored with the color.  I participate in this nail polish thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-nail-polish-are-you-wearing-today-541470.html so I take pics of my polish to post in there.  I have a large collection of polishes, & a large collection of flip flops.  for fun I try to match my flip flops to my polish if I can.

I highly recommend checking out that thread.  it's fun, & it has some of the sweetest ladies on tPF!


----------



## frick&frack

*tillie*--  thanks...I definitely love clogs!  I'm excited about cooler weather too (I know you're not...lol) 

*Knowbags*--  thank you!  I have a polish addiction, as well as shoes, bags, jewelry, dishes...

*Elsie*--  thank you!


----------



## babyontheway

chanel patent yellow ballet flats


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## Elsie87

^Those are so pretty! Love the heel!


CL blue glittart VPs for my oral exam today


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


>


 
F&F....those are gorgeous!  SO pretty!!!!

Brasilian Babe....love the MaryJanes

For me....Chanel Motorcycle Boots


----------



## simplygm819

envying those in states/countries with warm weather that allows them to wear those cute shoes and open toed sandals! it's freezing here so I'm wearing my knee boots from Aldo!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  thank you!  & congratulations on doing well on your oral exam! 

*annemerrick*--  thank you...ROCKER CHICK!!!  hehe


today I wore these christian lacroix wedges (the pic is from this summer.  probably not appropriate to wear in january, but I needed something cheerful.  polka dots make me happy)


----------



## lorihmatthews

Gucci tan leather booties


----------



## frick&frack

old navy flip flops (with matching polish for the NP thread)


----------



## courty

brasilian_babe, i LOVE those chloes so much!

i'm wearing this pair of chloes today, only with grey tights since it is collld in nyc today.


----------



## annemerrick

^^Holy smokes....those are gorgeous!!!

Today I am wearing Zara studded booties.


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci Iman T-strap sandals today


----------



## lorihmatthews

Manolo Blahnik black suede kitten heels with fur rosettes


----------



## ducky112

black uggs!


----------



## icecreamom

I'm wearing my beloved Kate Spade "nikki" hehehe


----------



## coach for fun

Love my Sofft heels!  I have my black suede heels on today.


----------



## frick&frack

reef gingers in blue


----------



## Elsie87

Tall chestnut Uggs


----------



## purses & pugs

Uggs for me too! Tall black ones


----------



## annemerrick

Gucci flats


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jessica Simpson Black Suede Tall Boots!


----------



## frick&frack

I dream about these boots...I swear I do!!! 



courty said:


> i'm wearing this pair of chloes today, only with grey tights since it is collld in nyc today.


----------



## frick&frack

bad @$$ with those jeans...HOT MAMA!!!



annemerrick said:


> ^^Holy smokes....those are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Today I am wearing Zara studded booties.


----------



## frick&frack

O...M...G...I love those!  came very close to getting them myself on several occasions.  they look gorgeous!



lorihmatthews said:


> Manolo Blahnik black suede kitten heels with fur rosettes


----------



## frick&frack

red velvet prada wedge thongs


----------



## lorihmatthews

frick&frack said:


> O...M...G...I love those!  came very close to getting them myself on several occasions.  they look gorgeous!



Thank you! I have them in brown too ...


----------



## frick&frack

lorihmatthews said:


> Thank you! I have them in brown too ...


 
ohhh...noooooooo...


----------



## purses & pugs

cross country ski shoes since skiing is the only thing I've been doing outside today. They are really ugly...lol


----------



## JuneHawk

Manolo Blahnik suede Fertillia


----------



## frick&frack

^LOOOVE those shoes & the matching polish!!!  what NP is that?


prada knot sandals


----------



## JuneHawk

Thank you   It is China Glaze's "For Audrey"


----------



## thithi

CL kid decolletes in black


----------



## brooklynposh

http://images.quickblogcast.com/3/2/5/4/7/185113-174523/IMG00243.JPG?a=37

tory burch rain boot from last year!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my CL oxblood glitter VPs while studying (read: being on tPF and playing the Sims 3 )


----------



## Dukeprincess

Stuart Weitzman Dolly in Black Patent


----------



## frick&frack

JuneHawk said:


> Thank you  It is China Glaze's "For Audrey"


 
YEAH!!!  I have that color!


----------



## babyontheway

black ugg cardis- enough winter!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my CL oxblood glitter VPs while studying (read: being on tPF and playing the Sims 3 )



Ahhh, I so love looking at these! And we're shoe twins (but you know that...lol). I want to use mine too, but I have my good ol' Uggs on


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!  I wore Uggs too today. And for my cousin's birthday party tonight I'll probably be wearing a pair of CLs (not sure which pair yet).


----------



## courty

i'm wearing these Loeffler Randall flats today. they are BRIGHT gold- whenever i wear them my boss will do a double-take as he walks by my office, and then without fail he'll stop in and comment about how blinding they are, lol.


----------



## JuneHawk

Manolo Blahnik black patent Campari.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Short chestnut uggs, cold in NYC!


----------



## ellacoach

short chocolate uggs


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Black Bailey Uggs


----------



## purses & pugs

Today I'm wearing black and grey boots from Allen's boots - a super cool cowboy boots shop I found in Austin, TX!


----------



## annemerrick

OOOhhhhh....those^^^ are so cute!!!!!!

Zara studded shoes for me today!  I seem to be wearing them alot!


----------



## frick&frack

^love them!


suede prada for today's meeting


----------



## Elsie87

Dior Savane Chic for my final exam today:


----------



## lorihmatthews

Manolo Blahnik pony hair pumps:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

cute cute shoes ladies

had on cons earlier today ended in uggs


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Sassy Boots by Dolce Vita!


----------



## irishpandabear

Loving everyone's shoes!


----------



## frick&frack

YSL for today's meeting


----------



## purses & pugs

*frick&frack* - wow those are really gorgeous!!! And I envy you so much for being able to wear sandals and other pretty shoes every day, that is not possible where I live because of all the snow


----------



## Elsie87

^Me too! Darn snow! 


Yesterday, for shopping: Black CL Piros boots

Today, for shopping again: Black Uggs


----------



## ellacoach

tall chestnut uggs


----------



## lorihmatthews

Stuart Weitzman purple suede flats with silver buckles


----------



## PANda_USC

^love the purple Lori..I'll be seeing those shoesies in two hrs or so, lol


----------



## frick&frack

purses & pugs said:


> *frick&frack* - wow those are really gorgeous!!! And I envy you so much for being able to wear sandals and other pretty shoes every day, that is not possible where I live because of all the snow


 


Elsie87 said:


> ^Me too! Darn snow!


 
hehe...I know...I'm very lucky.  but believe me, during our LONG & HOT summers, I'd gladly switch places.


wore these Diors today (with a different bag & teal NP.  don't forget to notice the lovely flip flop marks on my foot...I should have taken a new pic of these today!)


----------



## Elsie87

^LOVE that colour!


Yesterday, out to dinner: CL Oxblood Glitter VPs


----------



## frick&frack

^there is a strong possibility we may be shoe twins soon 


nine west silver crystal flip flops (so cute...I need to get a pic)


----------



## marbella8

gorgeous color shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^*there is a strong possibility we may be shoe twins soon*
> 
> 
> nine west silver crystal flip flops (so cute...I need to get a pic)


 



Today: Uggs again... The weather is too bad for nice shoes.


----------



## kett

DVF Opal wedges. The ground is dry so I am busting out some open toe-shoes despite the cold air.


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Trooper pumps today:


----------



## kett

glittery chucks


----------



## J.E

I wore *Bally* Curlings today, its a snowstorm going on here in Sweden, so i had to struggle in the snow with the warmest boots that have ever been made! They are not pretty - this model is only getting sold in Sweden apparently. Other countries thinks its way too ugly so they dont sell it. HAHA! They are not even sold in switzerland where they are made!

Anyway, i wore the uggliest pair of boots today!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  I love those troopers on you!


dior suede & patent


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! I love your Dior mules!


Today: Sergio Rossi


----------



## katran26

My Gucci Riddle booties!  Love them


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG I love those Gucci booties *katran!*

DVF Claude booties!


----------



## katran26

Dukeprincess said:


> OMG I love those Gucci booties *katran!*
> 
> DVF Claude booties!




thanks 

love yours too!! how do they fit? they look comfy (love the tights with them!)


----------



## Elsie87

Great shoes, *katran* and *Dukeprincess*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Elsie and Katran!*

They are really comfy.  A bit narrow upon my first wearing, but after wearing them about twice, they have molded to my feet nicely.  Love them!


----------



## katran26

Elsie87 said:


> Great shoes, *katran* and *Dukeprincess*!



thank you!!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  thank you!  you're wearing another pair of yours that I love!!!

*katran*--  I love your booties too!

*Dukeprincess*--  fab booties, but those tights are 2D4!!!  you are one HOT lawyer!


patent prada degrade t-strap (also took a close up of the sparkle in the patent leather )


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Ooooh   Me likey the Prada combination *F&F!*

Thank you for your sweet comment!


----------



## marbella8

frick&frack, my goodness, I love, love, love those prada degrades, so gorgeous!


----------



## annemerrick

F&F....love the Prada shoes so much!


----------



## frick&frack

*Dukeprincess*--  thank you!  I'm obsessing about your cool tights.  BTW, are you home today?  snow???

*marbella8*--  thanks!  prada really knocked it out of the park with their degrade collection IMO!

*annemerrick*--  thank you!!!  I expect to see a gorgeous pair of yours in here any minute...



it's friday of the first week of me being back in an office (full time) after 5 years (stupid economy)...
I'm wearing some sparkly via spiga flats.  it's too cloudy outside today to have enough light in the office for a pic, so I'll take one at lunch!


----------



## Dukeprincess

frick&frack said:


> *Dukeprincess*-- thank you! I'm obsessing about your cool tights. BTW, are you home today? snow???


 
NO!  I am at work!  However, once it gets really bad, I will take my laptop and just work from home.

My tights are by Wolford and they are called "Traces."  They were from last fall, so they'd be available only on eBay most likely.  They are tons of fun, get a pair!


----------



## frick&frack

Dukeprincess said:


> NO!  I am at work!  However, once it gets really bad, I will take my laptop and just work from home.
> 
> My tights are by Wolford and they are called "Traces."  They were from last fall, so they'd be available only on eBay most likely.  They are tons of fun, get a pair!



oh, don't encourage me.  I'm eyeing a pair of shoes that I've been lusting after...as a reward for going full-time in an office again! 

what shoes are you wearing today?  something warm & comfy?  I can't believe you're in the office when you're supposed to get 2 feet of snow!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Do it, do it! 

I am wearing my tall chestnut Uggs.  I have real shoes (black suede kitten heel Tahari) but I have the heater under my desk turned on with my Uggs warming my feet!


----------



## frick&frack

^^^I do the same thing, but with flip flops!  oh, & no heater (unless the office is really cold).  lol!!!


----------



## frick&frack

here are the shoes from today in my new office: via spiga (notice tPF on the laptop screen)


----------



## Elsie87

^Great shot, great shoes and great nailpolish! 


Yesterday, casual night out:

Gucci boots


----------



## dramakitten

Kors blk flat fringe boots for starbucks this a.m.


----------



## Elsie87

CL Esoteri booties


----------



## kett

Elsie those boots are so cute. I love the details.


----------



## babyontheway

lanvin ballet flats


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^Great shot, great shoes and great nailpolish!


^^^thank you!  I have a bit of a glitter addiction.:shame:  I adore your boots!!!



today, cleaning closet & going for a hot dog with mom, wore my teva flip flops.  have a close up pic since they match my polish (posted in NP thread)!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hunter Wellies to walk through the 25 inches of snow we have here in DC!


----------



## crodrigue

tory burch flip flops during the day, and jimmy choo ballet flats for dinner


----------



## kett

Louboutin Piques (still having that newness infatuation) out to dinner with friends.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you *kett* and *f&f*!

Today: I'm wearing a couple of CLs (turquoise suede VPs, nude patent Altadama, Candy flats) because I'm taking pics for my collection thread...


----------



## jmcadon

jimmy choo biker leather flat boots.  I wear the heck out of these...they are lined in rabbit fur and the soles are rubber so they are super comfy!


----------



## frick&frack

dior "queen mum"


----------



## Elsie87

^Wow, stunning! 


Back to college today in CL Candy flats.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Elsie * OMG, I love these!!! So darn cute and a little rock&roll too!

Must...have...LOL!


----------



## Pishi

Maiden voyage of my new orange patent Rupert Sandersons!


----------



## Elsie87

^Cute! 




purses & pugs said:


> *Elsie * OMG, I love these!!! So darn cute and a little rock&roll too!
> 
> Must...have...LOL!


 
Thank you! And they're really comfy too! Ballerina flats usually hurt my feet, but these don't. Oh no, I'm not enabling, haha!


----------



## PollyGal

Pedro Garcia Lola leopard print kitten heels.....


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW such gorgeous shoes ladies!


----------



## annemerrick

F&F....I adore the Dior shoes!  They are gorgeous!

Pishi....the color of your shoes is TDF!  They look great on you!

Elsie....I love the studs on the ballerinas!

And those Jimmy Choo biker boots are perfect.  Lined in rabbit??!!  Sounds so comfy!

I am wearing my Pucci snowboots, because although it is not snowing it is cold and VERY RAINY!


----------



## Pishi

Just swapped out heels for my first pair of Uggs!  Dark brown!  My feet are in lurvveee!


----------



## Pishi

And thanks Anne...I wore them with a dark brown dress, brown fishnets, and orange and yellow scarf and it looked cool.  =)


----------



## frick&frack

thanks!  I love these on you!!!



Elsie87 said:


> ^Wow, stunning!
> 
> 
> Back to college today in CL Candy flats.


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  I have 3 different versions of this same style...love these!



annemerrick said:


> F&F....I adore the Dior shoes! They are gorgeous!
> 
> I am wearing my Pucci snowboots, because although it is not snowing it is cold and VERY RAINY!


^^^you know how much I desperately love these!!!


----------



## frick&frack

prada saffino leather mules


----------



## trinicouture3

Uggs ..was a cold day!!!


----------



## kett

I have never been able to bring myself to buy a pair of Uggs, but they seem so darn comfortable. Must.... resist...

Wearing: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  CL Pique Cire's


----------



## Pishi

kett said:


> I have never been able to bring myself to buy a pair of Uggs, but they seem so darn comfortable. Must.... resist...
> 
> Wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1015877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Pique Cire's



My BF pronounced them ugly.  And agreed they are not the most attractive thing ever.  But...my feet are toasty right now.  I think you should try some on and see what you think.  I was a non-Ugg person until I actually tried a pair on.


----------



## frick&frack

pink velvet/black ribbon prada mules


----------



## kett

Pishi said:


> My BF pronounced them ugly.  And agreed they are not the most attractive thing ever.  But...my feet are toasty right now.  I think you should try some on and see what you think.  I was a non-Ugg person until I actually tried a pair on.



Don't tempt me! On those really cold days when you have to get up at 5am a pair of Uggs would be soooo nice. Maybe if I just tried them on...


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *Anne* and *frick&frack*! 

*Kett*: Wow, those CLs are gorgeous!


And I'm wearing black Uggs today...darn weather!


----------



## frick&frack

left the house in stuart weitzman cork sandals, but it was freezing at lunch, so I wore socks in the office all afternoon


----------



## mayen120

ultramarine UGGS


----------



## dramakitten

^^WoW...Great color!!
Today it was my black leather flat OTK Prada boots.


----------



## kett

Mmm prada boots, yummy.

Thanks Elsie - I love them. 

I am wearing bebe boots today - snow on the ground.


----------



## Elsie87

Snow boots


----------



## babyontheway

Ugg cardi's- it is soooo cold; at least my feet will be warm


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Nude Brian Atwood pumps. Before those I was wearing blue Miu Miu sandles I've had for 3 or so years.


----------



## bluejinx

kett said:


> Don't tempt me! On those really cold days when you have to get up at 5am a pair of Uggs would be soooo nice. Maybe if I just tried them on...




DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I always used to say friends dont let friends where crocs (and uggs are just the winter sisters of crocs arent they?). I did nothing but mock and insult crocks and later uggs everytime i saw them. they are hideous. then i got my shoes wet and borrowed a pair from a friend for a day. 

i now have 5 pairs and live in them in our cold winnipeg winters (-32 is normal for us! CELSIUS!) And they are still just as darned ugly!  so resist! or you will end up buying a pair!


----------



## Elsie87

Tonight: CL Esoteri booties


----------



## kett

bluejinx said:


> DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I always used to say friends dont let friends where crocs (and uggs are just the winter sisters of crocs arent they?). I did nothing but mock and insult crocks and later uggs everytime i saw them. they are hideous. then i got my shoes wet and borrowed a pair from a friend for a day.
> 
> i now have 5 pairs and live in them in our cold winnipeg winters (-32 is normal for us! CELSIUS!) And they are still just as darned ugly!  so resist! or you will end up buying a pair!



LOL oh no! That is exactly what I am afraid of! I'm going to keep holding strong...

I am wearing my new Nina Ricci wedges today:


----------



## Hanna_M

Ferragamo black knee high kid skin boots. I've had them for about five years and they've been worn incessantly, yet are still good as new.


----------



## .pursefiend.

its 3 feet of snow here. so nothing girly - Nike Boots


----------



## J.E

Tods aspen booties!


----------



## Spendaholic

today i wore my adidas trainers.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi wood effect Mary Janes. xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## QueenCoco

frick&frack said:


> dior "queen mum"


 

You always have the best shoes....and bags! I have the same over-the-top style as you. The more going on, the better....(not clothing...just the accessories!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

CL Goa Lame Noir Simples!


----------



## kett

Those tights are so cute!

I am wearing my sparkly Chucks because I have a huge blister from the shoes I wore Friday :s

I miss my heels...


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I think those Chucks are adorable!  I have plain grey ones.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jimmy Choo Fishnet Heels.  xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## kett

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^I think those Chucks are adorable!  I have plain grey ones.



Thanks - I love them and sometimes you just have to wear Chucks.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Studded Ankle Boots!
xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## mo_324

crazybeautifulu, you have the most amazing shoe collection!


----------



## jubanegra

Unfortunatelly snow boots. Sooooo tired of that!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Frye Boots


----------



## babyontheway

gucci sneakers- white- hope they don't get too dirty


----------



## lilflobowl

this is me today before a night out partying in my bathroom:






heels are from Zara!


----------



## purses & pugs

*lilflobowl* oooooh, those heels are insane!!! Love them, look really good on you


----------



## purses & pugs

Me today (still only boots and uggs in this snowy weather!!), Dorothy Perkins booties:


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *purses & pugs*! I didn't know that Dorothy Perkins made boots! They're pretty cool & look comfy!


----------



## purses & pugs

Yes they do, they have a lot of super cool boots and pumps for a very reasonable price Don't have DP in Norway though, I bought these in London!


----------



## kett

lilflobowl - those are so hot! 

purses & pugs - love the boots, I would wear those even if it wasn't snowing


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *kett*! I love your avatar! I tried them in the boutique but my feet didn't look half as nice in them as your does!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Louboutin Glittart Ron Rons!  Signed by Msr. Louboutin


----------



## Champloo80

Coach Fayth Boots in black


----------



## Dukeprincess

Champloo80 said:


> Coach Fayth Boots in black


 
I have those in brown!  So comfy!


----------



## 19yearslater

It's snowing and slushy here, so black Ugg classic talls for me.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior Patent Heels xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## Elsie87

CL Lillians


----------



## Pishi

Elsie, those are gorgeous.  Are they comfy?


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! They're OK comfort-wise, but definitely not an all-day shoe.


----------



## Champloo80

Dukeprincess said:


> I have those in brown!  So comfy!



I know! I few weeks later I pick up the brown pair


----------



## frick&frack

QueenCoco said:


> You always have the best shoes....and bags! I have the same over-the-top style as you. The more going on, the better....(not clothing...just the accessories!)


 
thank you!  I just saw this...been very busy with work & family this past week

I got sick, so I've been at home this weekend wearing socks & slippers


----------



## frick&frack

the tights...



Dukeprincess said:


> CL Goa Lame Noir Simples!


----------



## frick&frack

I  these shoes!



lilflobowl said:


> this is me today before a night out partying in my bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heels are from Zara!


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you *frick&frack*! 

I wore my YSLs out today; quick snap while playing with my dog after coming back from dinner:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, thanks *F&F!*

CL Simples in Goa Lame Noir again today!


----------



## kett

CL Maggies


----------



## Elsie87

tan Talking French boots


----------



## kett

Yves Saint Laurent divine booties


----------



## frick&frack

black prada logo thongs


----------



## Jaded81

Trove Tkees sandals


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## courty

these babies- my new miu mius!!!


----------



## kett

YSL Divine booties from yesterday (think I forgot to upload the picture):






Louboutin Pique's today (these are quickly becoming my work horse):


----------



## lilflobowl

wore my CL Lillians today with my HL dress


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Suede and Mesh Wedges! ....  xo


----------



## nordia5

Burberry rain boots


----------



## Elsie87

CL Esoteri booties


----------



## JetSetGo!

CL Purple Grease Simples


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gucci kitten heels


----------



## lilflobowl

CL Nude VPs


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Emilio Pucci Cutout Studded Heels! xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu clogs


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love em!

Head to church wearing black CL patent yoyo 85


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks!

wore these car shoe embroidered clogs to church this morning...chilly here


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hot Pink Suede CL Goya Bootie


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cramberry CL Simpes!  (the ones in my avi)


----------



## courty

frick&frack i love your miu miu clogs! those are amazing.

here's mine today- chloe foldover booties.


----------



## simplygm819

wow such stylish shoes! just my favorite liz claiborne boots for me today!


----------



## miss gucci

Marc jacobs mouse flats..


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci boots


----------



## kett

I love this thread, it is like getting to live in everyone else's closet!

Wearing my Miu Miu's (my nephew calls them my Unicorn shoes):


----------



## JetSetGo!

These Chanel lovelies:


----------



## dancer1

Christian Louboutin Patent Blue Simples.  Feels good to be back in heels.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Target Buckle Boots!


----------



## frick&frack

courty said:


> frick&frack i love your miu miu clogs! those are amazing.
> 
> here's mine today- chloe foldover booties.


 
thank you!  it's so funny, I get a strong sense of your style from your avatar & your booties.  I can just picture you!


----------



## frick&frack

*kett*-- I saw those IRL...2D4!!!

*JetSetGo*-- those are INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## frick&frack

YSL slingbacks in bronze


----------



## Yasmin14

I am wearing my coach shoes, they are kind of hard to describe. They're like sneakers, but no shoe laces and a little bit dressier.


----------



## katdhoneybee

kett said:


> Wearing my Miu Miu's (my nephew calls them my Unicorn shoes):



Unicorn shoes! That is so adorable! Someday, I really want one of those things. A kid, I mean . (Oh, yeah - and your shoes are faaabulous!)


----------



## kett

Haha - kids are awesome (well, when you get to send them home at the end of the day  )

Today: Betsey Johnson -


----------



## Tygriss

Dark red patent MissDior


----------



## annemerrick

F&F...I loved that line of ySL shoes!

Kett....those shoes are gorgeous!!!  I love them!


----------



## meggyg8r

Breaking in my Tory Burch Thora flip flops today! They are the stingray leather in smoke.


----------



## katran26

I'm wearing these Giuseppe Zanotti's with True Religion jeans - they seem to go pretty well


----------



## Dancechika24

Kinda cold here in NYC today..decided to go with 7's skinny jeans, Express Sweater and these Anne Klein boots..totally comfort today!


shoes.com/ProductImages/shoes_iaec1177557.jpg


----------



## Elsie87

Gorgeous shoes, ladies! 

I wore chestnut Uggs for walking my dog.


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *anne*!

via spiga clogs


----------



## kett

Stupid snow is back. Wearing chucks.


----------



## annemerrick

Aldo Maune wedges


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bronze nine west flats


----------



## Elsie87

CL Esoteri booties


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ 







<<<<< I'm wearing these!


----------



## katran26

^^^ those are truly beauties!


----------



## courty

i'm wearing my Ann D single-lace boots!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Gorgeous!


----------



## babyontheway

black miu miu scrunch ballet flats


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> Aldo Maune wedges


^sooo cute...LOVE your outfit!


black suede chanel clogs


----------



## babyontheway

Frick & Frack can you post pics of your chanel clogs so I can drool??  

I am wearing good old NIKE running sneakers today- in hopes it will motivate me to run:lolots:


----------



## frick&frack

^phooey...I should have taken a pic today!  it's dark now.  I'll get one tomorrow, k?

CL vive la mariee


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci Thigh High Boots


----------



## Elsie87

^Wow, Those are hot!


*Frick&frack*: Stunningly beautiful!!!


----------



## thithi

it's raining today, so I'm wearing my vibram'd CL boots.


----------



## frick&frack

*elsie*-- thanks! 

*babyontheway*--  I had an unexpectedly very busy day, so I didn't get a modeling pic of the clogs.  here's an older pic of them.


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore dior "wild west"


----------



## babyontheway

frick&frack said:


> *elsie*-- thanks!
> 
> *babyontheway*--  I had an unexpectedly very busy day, so I didn't get a modeling pic of the clogs.  here's an older pic of them.



thank you so much for posting- love them (like I knew I would).  your shoe collection is never ending


----------



## frick&frack

babyontheway said:


> thank you so much for posting- love them (like I knew I would). your shoe collection is never ending


 
hehehe...it's a sickness!  I just bought 3 new pairs this weekend. ush:

you're welcome...glad you like the clogs.  they're so comfy & great for traveling.


----------



## babyontheway

frick&frack said:


> hehehe...it's a sickness!  I just bought 3 new pairs this weekend. ush:
> 
> you're welcome...glad you like the clogs.  they're so comfy & great for traveling.



I can't wait to see your new additions!  It is a sickness; but lets face it, at least it isn't unhealthy


----------



## icecreamom

*Wore my cute Kate Spades last Sunday to go the Arch in Saint Louis, They are so cute, I  them!!*


----------



## frick&frack

prada wedges (lizard straps)


----------



## bluejinx

frick&frack said:


> prada wedges (lizard straps)




We were talking at work today about our ideal vacation, and all that could come to mind was flying to frickandfracks house to play in her shoes!!! I cant say enough how much I LOVE your shoe collection! And you have such a large variety. Your shoe collection is what I imagine its like to die and go to heaven ( you do have a hot single 30something year old guy who parties in your shoe closet, dont you???).


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree 100%!!! You have the most fabulous shoe collection!


----------



## meggyg8r

Been wearing my TB stingray flip flops for the past week, today I'm wearing the TB Reva stingray flats! LOVE!


----------



## prettycitygirl

Wearing my new Valentino's today!


----------



## annemerrick

F&F....I loved that line of Prada shoes so much!  You just reminded me that I have a similar pair in black suede/lizard with rhinestones.  I got the less expensive pair (fabric only)first...and then took them back and bit the bullet for the other pair (alhough it was during Last Call, so they WERE on sale).  You know that I love all of your shoes!


----------



## frick&frack

bluejinx said:


> We were talking at work today about our ideal vacation, and all that could come to mind was flying to frickandfracks house to play in her shoes!!! I cant say enough how much I LOVE your shoe collection! And you have such a large variety. Your shoe collection is what I imagine its like to die and go to heaven ( you do have a hot single 30something year old guy who parties in your shoe closet, dont you???).


^^^that is the sweetest thing to say!!!:shame:  I do live in south FL, so it would be like a vacation!  I love shoes, & I keep the ones I love for a loooong time...that particular pair is from 06 I think.  I don't have a hot 30-something guy, he's in a different age range...lol!!! 

I have to say that my shoe collection is nothing compared to some lovely tPF ladies.  I can name names if you'd like to see some spectacular collections...





Elsie87 said:


> ^I agree 100%!!! You have the most fabulous shoe collection!


^^^thanks sweetie!


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> F&F....I loved that line of Prada shoes so much!  You just reminded me that I have a similar pair in black suede/lizard with rhinestones.  I got the less expensive pair (fabric only)first...and then took them back and bit the bullet for the other pair (alhough it was during Last Call, so they WERE on sale).  You know that I love all of your shoes!



thank you!  I love your shoes too...we have such similar taste!  I actually have 2 pairs of this style of wedges.  I took 1 pair to my cobbler, & had him cover them in python.  they are unbelievably gorgeous!  this is the same/year collection as the green jeweled heels that we both have.  I think it was 06, right?


----------



## kett

Meggy - are the TB stingray comfortable? (They are so beautiful).

I am wearing Be & D's, I think they are called Evangelista:


----------



## frick&frack

I am dying for these...so gorgeous!!! 



prettycitygirl said:


> Wearing my new Valentino's today!


----------



## frick&frack

WOW!!!  very VERY cool shoes!



kett said:


> I am wearing Be & D's, I think they are called Evangelista:


----------



## annemerrick

F&F.... '06 Sounds right to me!!  If I could have just one thing...it would be a room full of shoe shelves!  Wouldn't it be nice to see them all in one place (color coordinated), all at the same time!!  You may be able to do that (???)....but I have never been able too!!  My husband would tell me that if I got rid of a bunch...that could happen!  Like you....I also keep and enjoy my shoes for a LONG TIME!


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> F&F.... '06 Sounds right to me!!  If I could have just one thing...it would be a room full of shoe shelves!  Wouldn't it be nice to see them all in one place (color coordinated), all at the same time!!  You may be able to do that (???)....but I have never been able too!!  My husband would tell me that if I got rid of a bunch...that could happen!  Like you....I also keep and enjoy my shoes for a LONG TIME!



I know a member here who has a room like that set up for her collection.  she is my shoe mentor...hehehe!  I have recently re-organized my shoes so that I can see what I have.  I'm still not fully there yet.  I have gotten rid of quite a few pairs of shoes too.  I realize that I just set myself up for failure because now someone will ask me to post pics of my shoe "organization" set up.  what a laugh..."organization" :lolots:


----------



## prettycitygirl

kett said:


> meggy - are the tb stingray comfortable? (they are so beautiful).
> 
> I am wearing be & d's, i think they are called evangelista:


 

holy smokes, these are hot


----------



## prettycitygirl

frick&frack said:


> I am dying for these...so gorgeous!!!


 

Awww, thank you!  I purchased them at the Bergdorf Goodman sale at NMs last week!  I got them for a steal!  Funny thing though, none of the guys at the office seem to care for them but the women drool!  Go figure?!


----------



## frick&frack

^NO WAY!!!  I need to search online...


I wore these caovillas today (this pic is not from today though)


----------



## meggyg8r

prettycitygirl said:


> Wearing my new Valentino's today!


 
Sooooo pretty!!! I love the material and the bow! The bow on the vamp reminds me of my Louboutin Bow T Dorcets!!


----------



## meggyg8r

kett said:


> Meggy - are the TB stingray comfortable? (They are so beautiful).
> 
> I am wearing Be & D's, I think they are called Evangelista:


 
Those are fierce!!

And thank you!! Yes, the stingray is super comfortable. It's very soft and supple and the Revas are breaking in very easily!


----------



## Elsie87

During the day: CL Wallis 85mm







Out for dinner: CL Oxblood glitter VPs


----------



## kett

(Thanks for the comments on the Be & D's! )


CL Madame Claude


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camilla Skovgaard Over the Knee Leather Wedge Boots


----------



## Elsie87

Yesterday I wore YSL Trooper pumps:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy!


----------



## jubanegra

Yesterday I used this, with a "pin-up" outfit. Super cute!


----------



## aki_sato

Walking to work: Converse Low Cut sneaker
Work: Lanvin flats


----------



## yeliab

Look at everyone's Gorgeous shoes!!  

I'm usually in my humble Dansko clogs!


----------



## frick&frack

prada in cork & pink suede


----------



## samhainophobia

prettycitygirl said:


> Wearing my new Valentino's today!



These are AMAZING (and your pedi is so pretty!).

I'm boring.  I'm barefoot right now, but earlier today I was wearing my workhorse pumps -- 100 mm CL Simples in black leather.


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> prada in cork & pink suede


 
LOVE these! 


Today I'm wearing my thick-heeled Gucci boots again. Ugh, the streets near my University are nearly impossible to walk on, even in flats. So no CLs to college for me...


----------



## Elsie87

Today:

CL blue glittart Very Privés


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm wearing my Coach ponyhair heels:


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: sergio rossi wedges


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> LOVE these!


^^^thank you! 





Elsie87 said:


> Today:
> 
> CL blue glittart Very Privés


^


----------



## frick&frack

today: prada


----------



## crisei30

Frick I love your shoes that you have been posting and therefore I would like too know if you don't mind me asking where in the world do you be finding these shoes


----------



## NYCBelle

Jimmy Choo ankle boots


----------



## Elsie87

CL Candy flats

*F&f*, I want to come over and play in your shoe closet!!!


----------



## dancer1

CL Purple Laminato Simples


----------



## frick&frack

casual friday: red velvet prada wedges (with my green St Patty's Day pedi, I look like christmas today! )


----------



## frick&frack

crisei30 said:


> Frick I love your shoes that you have been posting and therefore I would like too know if you don't mind me asking where in the world do you be finding these shoes


^thank you.  I find my shoes in stores like NM, online in places like bluefly & sometimes ebay, in small boutiques...everywhere!





Elsie87 said:


> CL Candy flats
> 
> *F&f*, I want to come over and play in your shoe closet!!!


^*E*-- I love your candy flats!  please come & visit me any time!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^

CL Oxblood glitter VPs to my BFF's birthday party:


<------------------------


----------



## babyontheway

yellow patent chanel ballet flats


----------



## frick&frack

love those shoes & love your avatar!!!  have fun at the party



Elsie87 said:


> ^
> 
> CL Oxblood glitter VPs to my BFF's birthday party:
> 
> 
> <------------------------


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> love those shoes & love your avatar!!! have fun at the party


 
Thank you!  Oh trust me, I will! :tispy:


----------



## samhainophobia

YOU by Crocs Pheebs motorcycle boots in black -- http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=753584002&userSearchText=pheebs&searchCID=4016


----------



## Spendaholic

Today I Was Wearing My Extremely Comfy UGG Tasman Slipper Shoes.
http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=5955&model=Tasman


----------



## amazigrace

My always go-to shoes for running
around in - my CL 'love' flats.


----------



## frick&frack

have fun *Elsie*!!! 

wore reef flip flops today

wearing these miu mius out tonight


----------



## alex.losee

These cole haan shoes are FAB! I work at J Crew and the floors are SO hard. I worked a long 9 hour shift today and my feet feel fine. Not only are they pretty, but like pillows of happiness


----------



## LegalEagle

Thankfully its 72 degrees out so I'm wearing my Burberry Nova Check Jellies!


----------



## frick&frack

wore these oscar de la renta croc & cork dorsay heels this morning


----------



## shoegrl756

Wearing my non-designer Franco Sarto Nude Pumps. Even though they aren't "designer" I love them! I found my perfect nude!


----------



## Ilgin

wearin' black Prada flats ...


----------



## frick&frack

CL suede/cork VPs


----------



## amazigrace

I'm like you, *frick.* I'm wearing CLs today,
too. I'm wearing my City's. I love them because
they're so comfortable, even though they're 5".


----------



## lorihmatthews

Givenchy lace up wedges ...


----------



## ArielleMonai

really comfy black & grey suede ankle boots. They're 4 3/4 inches high and don't kill my feet! LURVEEEE!


----------



## kett

Miu Miu "Unicorn shoes"


----------



## PerfectShoe

I love these shoes soooo much.  I wear them all the time, with and without the straps.  I think they are actually pretty comfortable considering their height and would totally suggest anyone wanting to take the plunge do so! Totally worth the money! 












Sorry about the mirror ^


----------



## frick&frack

amazigrace said:


> I'm like you, *frick.* I'm wearing CLs today,
> too. I'm wearing my City's. I love them because
> they're so comfortable, even though they're 5".


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> Miu Miu "Unicorn shoes"


----------



## frick&frack

valentino purple suede with velvet bow


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alexander Wang Freja Booties


----------



## Elsie87

Today I'm wearing my CL nude patent Altadamas:


----------



## JetSetGo!

I was going to wear my Navy Patent NP Zeppa, but the strap broke! 
I'm back in my White Lanvin Flats.


----------



## samhainophobia

*desperately wants a pair of white Lanvin flats*

I'm home sick so I'm barefoot, but I have a lovely pedi .


----------



## kett

Crazy - Those Freja's are insane! I love them.

Elsie - so beautiful

I feel like I am on repeat here... same winter shoes over and over. COME ON SPRING!!!!!


----------



## kett

Oops ^^^^ Yves Saint Laurent Divine Bootie


----------



## lorihmatthews

2nd day in a row for my Prada black patent pumps:


----------



## frick&frack

I know that style on sight...the heel 



kett said:


> Oops ^^^^ Yves Saint Laurent Divine Bootie


----------



## frick&frack

love the decorated vamp on these!



lorihmatthews said:


> 2nd day in a row for my Prada black patent pumps:


----------



## frick&frack

oh so perfectly hot!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Today I'm wearing my CL nude patent Altadamas:


----------



## LVobsessed415

Gucci Iman two ankle strap platforms


----------



## babyontheway

miu miu studded ballet flat


----------



## .pursefiend.

jeffrey campbell studded ticks


----------



## kett

JetSetGo! said:


> I was going to wear my Navy Patent NP Zeppa, but the strap broke!



Oh no! Is it fixable?


----------



## P.Y.T.

I decided I would post today...

*It's rainy today in S.F. so it's time to break out my trusty rain boots..**Hunter/Jimmy Choo **rain boots*




*And I paired it with my AW COCO duffel handbag*


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ LOVE !!!!  now, gimme the bag and nobody gets hurt


----------



## kett

The bag AND the boots are lovely!


----------



## Elsie87

Today I wore my black patent CL Wallis.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Kett, DC-Cutie *-Thank you...


----------



## Ilgin

*P.Y.T*, such a perfect combo with the Coco duffel, lovee it!


----------



## xichic

CL python booties  summer is coming up, may not be able to wear these soon ....


----------



## troipattes

.pursefiend. said:


> jeffrey campbell studded ticks



Really sexy !!! Where did you get these from ? I NEED them for my GF !!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore YSL kiss sandals


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore CL cork/gold gabines


----------



## Elsie87

^^Both pairs are fabulous! 

Today I'm wearing my nude CL Altadamas again.


----------



## JuneHawk

I wore these Manolos yesterday






These Louboutins today


----------



## compulsive

JetSetGo! said:


> I was going to wear my Navy Patent NP Zeppa, but the strap broke!
> I'm back in my *White Lanvin Flats*.



*Jet*, do you have a picture of these? I love white flats but have the hardest time finding them!


----------



## frick&frack

wore leather reef flip flops today






Elsie87 said:


> ^^Both pairs are fabulous!


^^^thanks!





JuneHawk said:


> I wore these Manolos yesterday


^^^these are amazing!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Ilgin said:


> *P.Y.T*, such a perfect combo with the Coco duffel, lovee it!


 
Thank you!


----------



## marbella8

JuneHawk, I love, love those Manolos!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Bebe flip-flops for pedi  if y'all saw these toes y'all would understand the smilie


----------



## lorihmatthews

Wore these Manolo Blahnik at the office yesterday


----------



## frick&frack

j crew pink flip flops


----------



## thithi

ae plaid jeweled flats for day

cl sixties in black for night


----------



## P.Y.T.

I wore these out last night.

L.A.M.B. *"Jalonna"* booties


----------



## frick&frack

^fab tights!!!


CL satin ananas this morning


----------



## frick&frack

^I have a very special tPF friend to thank for those.  thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Those ananas are really fab *frick*, beautiful color and love ur polish!


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!  I love those shoes too 

the polish is china glaze's for audrey.  it's tiffany blue


----------



## lorihmatthews

I wore these Tory Burch flats out shopping today.


----------



## aaa_1188

Repetto Jackie flats


----------



## annemerrick

F&F.....I am in all kinds of love with those shoes!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## kett

Rode the scooter to work today so I am just wearing boring old sparkly chucks again. Ah well, at least I have this thread to keep me going!


----------



## nordia5

Burberry rain boots because it is raining like crazy here!


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> F&F.....I am in all kinds of love with those shoes! They are gorgeous!


 
thank you!  I love them too!!!


----------



## Elsie87

CL Esoteri booties today:


----------



## annemerrick

^^I love those.  They are very unique!


----------



## kett

Loooooove the Esoteri! Gorgeous.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Taday I'm wearing one of my old favorites.

*Zara gray suede fringe peep-toe pumps*


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> CL Esoteri booties today:


these are such cool shoes!





P.Y.T. said:


> Taday I'm wearing one of my old favorites.
> *Zara gray suede fringe peep-toe pumps*


I love these! the fringe on the vamp, the color...everything!


----------



## frick&frack

prada vernice folk aquamarine


----------



## P.Y.T.

*F&F *-Great color thanks!

My pics are too big! I need to resize them. BRB...


----------



## lorihmatthews

Red patent Manolo Blahnik Campari


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^LUV that shade of red.

Today's shoe:

*Giuseppe Zanotti python pumps w/red tip*












*I also paired them with my Carolina Amato bow leather driving gloves.*


----------



## ldp

I'm wearing my wonderful *Trippen Gottin*! These pics _*do not*_ do them justice (nothing like shooting my own feet from above to create the illusion of cankles). The color is so perfect for the newly warm weather in Virginia. Plus, they have the coooooolest t-shaped wedge. Go Gottin!










Oh, here's the official pic from the Ped site, so you can see the wedge:


----------



## frick&frack

custom made for me wood & python with vintage rhinestone embellishment


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Tomorrow

L.A.M.B booties *again**


----------



## c0uture

.pursefiend. said:


> jeffrey campbell studded ticks



I pre ordered these cause I couldn't find them anywhere!


----------



## PriscillaW

I wore my Gianmarco Lorenzi shoes again


----------



## Elsie87

CL black patent Wallis


----------



## sneezz

bloch tri-tone monique flats


----------



## frick&frack

marc jacobs silver sequin espadrille wedges


----------



## lorihmatthews

Christian Louboutin Mous Mous flats

These are the most comfortable flats I own. The leather is like butter and they do not dig into my feet at all! I highly recommend them for anyone who has wide, hard to fit feet because of the wonderful leather.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Cute flats!

Today

*Giuseppe Zanotti python pumps w/red tip*


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing my CL blue glittart VPs out for breakfast today:


----------



## MissPR08

*Ladies beautiful shoes!!!!! *

P.Y.T.... No words can describe the beauty of those python GZ~
Btw, where did you get the tights you are wearing with you lamb booties!!!! hot  hot hot


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing my CL blue glittart VPs out for breakfast today:



...we are shoes twins!


----------



## frick&frack

*PYT*--  I am a snake-a-holic...LOVE those GZs!!!

*LHM*--  such cute ballet flats with the flat tip!

*Elsie*--   the bue glittart!!!

*MissPR08*--  come ON girl...show me some SHOES!!!!!!!!!!  I know you've got 'em...hehe



I'm wore teva flip flops today, & wearing reef flip flops to a "party" at a bar on the beach tonight


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alexandra Neel


----------



## immashoesaddict

My easter shoe for today  Christian Louboutin lova tuxedo 100s


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday's easter shoes...prada suede & snake


----------



## frick&frack

today...marc jacobs sequin espadrille wedges


----------



## *Jem*

black jack rodgers sandals


----------



## ldp

OMG--SO cute! Love.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today

*Bruno Magli suede & python cut out platforms*













*Sorry my pics are so big!*


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Today, it's my Tod's ballerina flats


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Sam Edelman Zoe booties today.  them!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Lanvin satin ballerinas ... so comfy!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Christian Louboutin Cathay


----------



## Creole




----------



## annemerrick

P.Y.T.....those are some ridiculously gorgeous shoes.  I love them!


----------



## P.Y.T.

annemerrick said:


> *P.Y.T*.....*those are some ridiculously gorgeous shoes. I love them!*


 
Thank you. I luv them too.

BTW, it's a GORGEOUS day in San Francisco!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

P.Y.T. said:


> BTW, it's a GORGEOUS day in San Francisco!!



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## kett

Yay good weather today! Christian Louboutin Bianca sling:


----------



## Aniski

My trusty old Nikes!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> Today
> 
> *Bruno Magli suede & python cut out platforms*


^



wore leather reef flip flops today


----------



## imlvholic

Just got these 2 from JC...





Clogs in Black...


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> wore leather reef flip flops today


 
Awww, thanks miss lady!


----------



## aki_sato

Lanvin camel flatties


----------



## lorihmatthews

MBMJ grumpy girl flats


----------



## lil_peanut

imlvholic said:


> Just got these 2 from JC...



I got those and can't wait to wear them!!! They'll make me about 5'4" at least!

Today I'm wearing my most comfortable pair of shoes:
My Biviel's, but in black:
cdn2.overstock.com/images/products/25/585/P12400248.jpg


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Topshop Wisteria Chiffon Tie Wedges


----------



## Love Of My Life

Manolo Blahnik "carolyn"


----------



## Spendaholic

on thursday just gone for my hospital apointment i was wearing my *3.1 Phillip Lim* shoes.
i love these, i got them from net-a-porter in 2009. they are my number one summer shoe.
sorry for the PJ's in picture 2.


----------



## P.Y.T.

The weather has turned TODAY! It's cold and overcast. 


Suede marciano boots...


----------



## frick&frack

these make me smile! 



lorihmatthews said:


> MBMJ grumpy girl flats


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore these CL espadrilles...match my polish...


----------



## SingaConstanze

lorihmatthews said:


> MBMJ grumpy girl flats



Loooove them!!!


----------



## Samia

Tahari pumps


----------



## janice

Betsey Johnson Glitter Polly's in Silver


----------



## gwenjune

imlvholic said:


> Just got these 2 from JC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clogs in Black...




*jealous*  love those black juicy clogs...modeling pics?  i need some enabling.


----------



## *Jem*

brown reef flip flops


----------



## SingaConstanze

Flip Flops with leather sole and bronze strings, bought at a boutique in my hometown


----------



## fairy14344

chocolate havaianas high


----------



## P.Y.T.

My black L.A.M.B. booties *again*


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu crackled slings


----------



## chantal1922

^^those are too cute!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> miu miu crackled slings



Love the nail polish on you! an of course the shoes


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I wore these CL espadrilles...match my polish...



OH NO!!!  so springy, so pretty! I need to see a shot of all your shoes and sandals.


----------



## frick&frack

chantal1922 said:


> ^^those are too cute!


^thank you!





MissPR08 said:


> Love the nail polish on you! an of course the shoes


^thanks!  the NP was a christmas present from a friend in singapore.  the bottle is the COOLEST thing about it!


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> miu miu crackled slings


  *werk mama!*


----------



## kett

f&f - Your posts are always such a fun way to start the day... it is like one of those day by day calendars where you get to flip to a new picture each day. What will FF be wearing today!?

I am wearing DVF Opal wedges.


----------



## annemerrick

F&F...those Miu Miu shoes are just too cute for words!!!

Kett...love the wedges

Today I am wearing Cole Haan flats. Hard to tell in the picture, but the blue is somewhat metallic.  My son told me that my shoes were "cool"!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*: Stunning! 


Today: YSL Tribute sandals


----------



## claudia934

One of my current fluevog favourites, the Miracle Fatima


Can't seem to post a picture, so link here:

http://www.fluevog.com/code/?w[0]=attribute%3AWomens&w[1]=order%3Afresh&p=19&pp=2&view=detail&colourID=2718


----------



## Ilgin

*Frick*, those Miu Mius are adorable and look fab on you!!


----------



## frick&frack

ladies...you are all so sweeeeeet!  you're making me blush & LOL at work...hahaha!!!




MissPR08 said:


> OH NO!!! so springy, so pretty! I need to see a shot of all your shoes and sandals.


^thanks.  I  purple!  these were supposed to be my easter shoes, but they arrived late...was sooo bummed...





P.Y.T. said:


> *werk mama!*


^hehehe...





kett said:


> f&f - Your posts are always such a fun way to start the day... it is like one of those day by day calendars where you get to flip to a new picture each day. What will FF be wearing today!?
> 
> I am wearing DVF Opal wedges.


^that is such a great compliment...especially coming from you!  thank you!!!  these wedges are just amazing...  PLUS the vivier rose & thorn in your avatar are some of my DREAM shoes!





annemerrick said:


> F&F...those Miu Miu shoes are just too cute for words!!!
> 
> Today I am wearing Cole Haan flats. Hard to tell in the picture, but the blue is somewhat metallic.  My son told me that my shoes were "cool"!!!


^thank you, sweetie!  I can tell that your shoes are metallic, & they are definitely cool!





Elsie87 said:


> *F&f*: Stunning!
> 
> Today: YSL Tribute sandals


^thanks!!!  these tributes you're wearing today are so gorgy!!!  I'm totally jealous...





Ilgin said:


> *Frick*, those Miu Mius are adorable and look fab on you!!


^thank you!!!  they are fab, but VERY high!  I just keep practicing...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

nine west snakeskin flats


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel mules


----------



## frick&frack

CL espadrilles


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^ you are killing me here! WOW


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^^^ you are killing me here! WOW


^thanks!  this time I don't have matching blue polish...hehehe


----------



## annemerrick

Love all of the CL espadrilles F&F.  I am going to a luncheon today....so I got a bit dressed up.

Rochas satin slingbacks


----------



## pink.diamond.la

My Sapphir ATHENA GINA shoes


----------



## Elsie87

Day: CL black Piros







Evening: CL turq. suede VPs


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^ love teal


----------



## MissPR08

I wore these today (soooo comfortable)


----------



## kett

Yay shoe twin! Love the Ronette's.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ is that what there call??  I was just gonna ask the ladies! thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

Misspro, I love those!!!!
Where do you find them?

I'm wearing CL tortoise VP today


----------



## MissPR08

^^ welcome. I found them at barney.com
They still have them


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> Love all of the CL espadrilles F&F. I am going to a luncheon today....so I got a bit dressed up.
> 
> Rochas satin slingbacks


^thanks!  I love those slingbacks you're wearing today!!!





Elsie87 said:


> Day: CL black Piros
> 
> Evening: CL turq. suede VPs


I think your turq VPs are my 2nd fav pair of your shoes...I _think_ so...sooo hard to narrow it down! 





MissPR08 said:


> I wore these today (soooo comfortable)


^they look GREAT on you!  another purple pair!!! 





ericanjensen said:


> I'm wearing CL tortoise VP today


^those are one of my all-time favorite CLs!!!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I had a big meeting, so I wore my yoyo zeppas (suede, rafia, cork)


----------



## frick&frack

today I'm wearing these YSLs (lotus)


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ I just love cork heels! Especially in the spring/summer. Mos def
a must have. Werk it mama! I-C-U.....


ETA: I swear you an MissPR08 and the rest of you fly ladies are
going to be the death of me.


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ I just love cork heels! Especially in the spring/summer. Mos def
> a must have. Werk it mama! I-C-U.....
> 
> 
> ETA: I swear you an MissPR08 and the rest of you fly ladies are
> going to be the death of me.


 
hello, my name is F&F, & I'm a cork addict...hehe

I used to feel the same way you do, but now I just live vicariously through my friends here.  it's fabulous...& budget friendly!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> yesterday I had a big meeting, so I wore my yoyo zeppas (suede, rafia, cork)



OMG!!!! these are so me, what size are you? !!!!!!!! FF, there sooooooo beautiful


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ I just love cork heels! Especially in the spring/summer. Mos def
> a must have. Werk it mama! I-C-U.....
> 
> 
> ETA: I swear you an MissPR08 and the rest of you fly ladies are
> going to be the death of me.


----------



## nillacobain

annemerrick said:


> Love all of the CL espadrilles F&F. I am going to a luncheon today....so I got a bit dressed up.
> 
> Rochas satin slingbacks


 
These are AMAZING!!


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> OMG!!!! these are so me, what size are you? !!!!!!!! FF, there sooooooo beautiful


 
hehe...yes, we have similar taste!  they are 39s...is that your size?  I wear anything from 37.5 - 40 depending on the style & designer...normally 38 - 39 though.


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ I am the same way 8-8.5, depending on the style.


----------



## frick&frack

^nice!  we can share!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ anytime..  I still have to see all your shoes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> I wore these today (soooo comfortable)


 


 so pretty! and purple my fave color!


----------



## MissPR08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> so pretty! and purple my fave color!



Thank you, is my favorite color too!


----------



## ericanjensen

Charlotte Olympia


----------



## lorihmatthews

Loving all the lavender shoes that are coming out for spring!

I'm wearing Manolo Blahnik kitten heel mules today. Flowers for spring!


----------



## frick&frack

lorihmatthews said:


> Loving all the lavender shoes that are coming out for spring!
> 
> I'm wearing Manolo Blahnik kitten heel mules today. Flowers for spring!


^these are so BEAUTIFUL!!!  I  embroidered flowers!




wearing pink reef flip flops today (to match my polish...hehe)


----------



## annemerrick

MissPro8....those purple shoes are so beautiful and springy!!!

EricaJensen...I love the way your shoes tie around the ankle.

Today I am wearing my Target version of Louboutin espadrilles.  I have had these for at least 2 years, and I think this is the first time I have worn them.  They are cute enough, but not as cute as the CL's would be!!

Sorry about the full body shot....I have a new computer and can't figure out how to crop yet!


----------



## annemerrick

Lorimatthews....just saw your pic.  Those are gorgeous shoes.  I am a sucker for anything embroidered!

F&F....you know what I love about you.  You have just as much pride in your f/f's as you do in your CL's!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> F&F....you know what I love about you. You have just as much pride in your f/f's as you do in your CL's!!!!!


^thanks!  actually, I think I treasure my flip flops MORE than CLs!!!

love your espadrilles & your ENTIRE ensemble today!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you daahling......


----------



## MissPR08

annemerrick said:


> MissPro8....those purple shoes are so beautiful and springy!!!
> 
> EricaJensen...I love the way your shoes tie around the ankle.
> 
> Today I am wearing my Target version of Louboutin espadrilles.  I have had these for at least 2 years, and I think this is the first time I have worn them.  They are cute enough, but not as cute as the CL's would be!!
> 
> Sorry about the full body shot....I have a new computer and can't figure out how to crop yet!



OMG, you ladies are killing me with your beautiful espadrilles! !!

love dior too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lorihmatthews said:


> Loving all the lavender shoes that are coming out for spring!
> 
> I'm wearing Manolo Blahnik kitten heel mules today. Flowers for spring!


 

very nice!


----------



## kett

Erica - love the CO's! That tie is such an awesome detail. 

FnF - those yoyo zeppa's are SO CUTE!


----------



## lorihmatthews

*frick&frack*, *annemerrick*, *Fabulousity* -- thank you! They are definitely one of my favorites ...

*f&f*, where can I get those fabulous lavender CL espadrilles? I think I will die if I don't have them ...


----------



## babyontheway

lanvin black patent bow ballet flats- sooooo comfortable


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> FnF - those yoyo zeppa's are SO CUTE!


^thank you!




lorihmatthews said:


> *f&f*, where can I get those fabulous lavender CL espadrilles? I think I will die if I don't have them ...


^found them about 1 month ago on ebay...keep your eyes peeled!!!  good luck!



today I'm wearing dark pink reef smoothy flip flops


----------



## lorihmatthews

Tory Burch Revas ... these shoes just kill me with no support though!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Dior flats  _


----------



## queenvictoria2

Deborah1986 said:


> _Dior flats  _





these are really cute!


----------



## babyontheway

miu miu jeweled ballet flats


----------



## kett

New balenciaga's out to a pub.


----------



## Elsie87

CL Candy flats for class:


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^ Elsie, those are so pretty an fashionable.


----------



## Deborah1986

queenvictoria2 said:


> these are really cute!


----------



## MissPR08

CL's booties. Anyone know the name of these. TIA.


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ ups, pic too big.:weird:


----------



## frick&frack

spectacular...that must be their name!!! 



MissPR08 said:


> CL's booties. Anyone know the name of these. TIA.


----------



## rdgldy

lanvin chocolate patent perforated ballet flats


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> spectacular...that must be their name!!!



:kiss:


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree! Those are stunning! 

Thanks for the sweet words!


Today: CL turq suede VPs again (the weather is nice, yay!)


----------



## kett

MissPR08 said:


> CL's booties. Anyone know the name of these. TIA.



I think those are the Paola Lace Bootie. 

I am wearing Vince Camuto red studded leather wedges.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I have these same shoes in black!


----------



## MissPR08

kett said:


> I think those are the Paola Lace Bootie.
> 
> I am wearing Vince Camuto red studded leather wedges.



THANK YOU! love your wedgies.


----------



## Raffaluv

Today -Dark blue patent Lanvin ballet flats 


Yesterday - Chanel Mary Janes


----------



## annemerrick

wedges....bought in Hong Kong


----------



## kett

DVF wedges


----------



## frick&frack

I'm wild about the COLOR of these!!!



kett said:


> I am wearing Vince Camuto red studded leather wedges.


----------



## frick&frack

ahhhh...cork 



annemerrick said:


> wedges....bought in Hong Kong


----------



## frick&frack

after a morning full of cleaning & laundry, I'm going to do a little shopping with my mom.  I'll be wearing my catherine malandrino espadrille slings.  they're so comfy!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ wow! gorgeous! I still need to see all your shoes FF! stop playing with me


----------



## elfgirl

Alexander McQueen black lizard pumps


----------



## lorihmatthews

Manolo Blahnik pony hair today:


----------



## lorihmatthews

kett said:


> I think those are the Paola Lace Bootie.


 
That's correct. The lace pattern was different for different stores -- odd as it seems. Here's what mine look like, I got them from NM but they have the different pattern:


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^...


----------



## lorihmatthews

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^^...


 
Thank you! We're shoe twins!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ yes, we are


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ wow! gorgeous! I still need to see all your shoes FF! stop playing with me


 
hehe!  I love your floral lace booties...I'm dying for VPs in that lace.


----------



## frick&frack

elfgirl said:


> Alexander McQueen black lizard pumps


^I'm just wild about lizard!





lorihmatthews said:


> Manolo Blahnik pony hair today:


^I can't believe those are pony!  the pattern looks like leather or skin.





lorihmatthews said:


> That's correct. The lace pattern was different for different stores -- odd as it seems. Here's what mine look like, I got them from NM but they have the different pattern:


^this is the lace pattern I've seen called paola lace.  I wasn't sure that was the right name for MissPR08's booties.  thanks for the education!


----------



## annemerrick

I just bought these at Macy's.  The color is what got me (and the crazy lining)!  They were inexpensive ($30), but are comfy and cute!


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> I just bought these at Macy's. The color is what got me (and the crazy lining)! They were inexpensive ($30), but are comfy and cute!


 
sooo CUTE!!!  & the color is fantastic!  should help you to have a happy day today (hopefully)


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks F&F!!  I am absolutely going to have a fantastic day!!!! Even the bad ones are better than not having one at all!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I decided that I needed to break these babies out ... CL Paola lace booties!


----------



## annemerrick

Yes....those are bad to the bone!! The time was at hand Lori!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

A re-post from my wardrobe thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-19.html#post15046417

Wore two pairs of shoes today. For the train ride, I had on my Gucci wedge pumps and changed to my striking multicolor Manolo Blahnik heels during my meetings.


----------



## lorihmatthews

annemerrick said:


> Yes....those are bad to the bone!! The time was at hand Lori!!


 
Thank you!

I was finally able to wear them out because I got them back from the cobbler (he put on red vibrams). I refuse to wear any CLs without putting the vibrams on first because the soles are just too slick. I know for some people that's the charm having that shiny red sole but for me all I can see is a sprained ankle.


----------



## MissPR08

lorihmatthews said:


> I decided that I needed to break these babies out ... CL Paola lace booties!



they look amazing on you.!


----------



## frick&frack

lorihmatthews said:


> I decided that I needed to break these babies out ... CL Paola lace booties!


^YIPEEEE!!!  they are so gorgeous! 





lorihmatthews said:


> I was finally able to wear them out because I got them back from the cobbler (he put on red vibrams). I *refuse to wear any CLs without putting the vibrams on first* because the soles are just too slick. I know for some people that's the charm having that shiny red sole but for me all I can see is a sprained ankle.


^I agree, but I'm not as disciplined about it as I should be!





La Vanguardia said:


> Wore two pairs of shoes today. For the train ride, I had on my Gucci wedge pumps and changed to my striking multicolor Manolo Blahnik heels during my meetings.


^the multi manolos are GREAT!


----------



## ashleyn

Casual, lazy day...


----------



## Elsie87

I hurt my foot so I'm wearing bed socks today... 

So jealous of you ladies wearing all that gorgeous footcandy right now!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alejandro Ingelmo Peep-Toe Booties - sorry no close-ups this time! x


----------



## lorihmatthews

I'm wearing my CL flats again ... these are the most comfortable flats I own!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> I hurt my foot so I'm wearing bed socks today...
> 
> So jealous of you ladies wearing all that gorgeous footcandy right now!


 
awwwwww...hope you heal soon!!!


----------



## frick&frack

lorihmatthews said:


> I'm wearing my CL flats again ... these are the most comfortable flats I own!


 
you have the CUTEST collection of ballet flats!!! 

they kill my feet with no arch support, but I think they're so beautiful on.


----------



## frick&frack

mademoiselle marchand today.  I  these shoes!!!






translucent toe cleavage goodness


----------



## kett

Nina Ricci gunmetal wedges


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> mademoiselle marchand today. I  these shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> translucent toe cleavage goodness


 
Thank you, I'm feeling so much better already! 


LOVE these! You always have the most gorgeous and unique CL styles!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> mademoiselle marchand today. I  these shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translucent toe cleavage goodness


 
These are so feakin' HAWT!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling so much better already!
> 
> LOVE these! You always have the most gorgeous and unique CL styles!!!!


^so glad you're better!  now, treat us to some lillians, please!  hehe...or glittart or turquoise fuzzy yumminess...mmmmmmmm!!!  or the trib sandals...with FUN COLORED TOESIES!

thank you about my shoes!  I also have these in white.:shame:  the cork is lighter, so you can see how they are completely different shoes 





P.Y.T. said:


> These are so feakin' HAWT!


^thanks!  I like to wear dark polish so I can easily see my toes through them.  I am also wildly addicted to cork.  I want a cork floor in my house


----------



## frick&frack

reef "ginger" flip flops


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

frick&frack said:


> mademoiselle marchand today.  I  these shoes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translucent toe cleavage goodness


----------



## frick&frack

Trolley-Dolly said:


>


 
lol!  I feel the same way!!!


----------



## aki_sato

white converse - just something nice and comfie for walking...


----------



## Spendaholic

my 3.1 phillip lims.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

F&F -  Your CL satin ananas are TDF!  Perfect color!


----------



## sara999

F&F i can't believe you own shoes that aren't reef!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Today I've been in slippers/bare feet ... but yesterday I was at my cousins wedding wearing my favourite shoes





I need more Dior pumps!


----------



## P.Y.T.

L.A.M.B. "*Zayn"* thong bootie. I have them in chocolate brown too!


----------



## frick&frack

Trolley-Dolly said:


> F&F - Your CL satin ananas are TDF!  Perfect color!


thank you!  I was so lucky to score those from a lovely tPFer on ebay!!!





sara999 said:


> F&F i can't believe you own shoes that aren't reef!


I know...I say the same thing every day!





Black_Swarmer said:


> Today I've been in slippers/bare feet ... but yesterday I was at my cousins wedding wearing my favourite shoes
> 
> I need more Dior pumps!


cannage...absolutely beautiful!!!  do you have the matching bag too???





P.Y.T. said:


> L.A.M.B. "*Zayn"* thong bootie. I have them in chocolate brown too!


sexy mama, I need you to explain something to me.  how in the h3ll is it that you make shoe styles that I'm not usually drawn to look like something I must run out & purchase or I will simply die?  how do you do that?  how???  these look INCREDIBLE on you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

@F&F -LOL, my sisiter say's the same thing about my choice in shoes! Some
she really likes and others she doesn't. I dunno, sometimes my taste in shoes
can be a little to the left I guess. I just always buy and wear what I like!
I don't worry about if it's *"IN"* or not. But yea, I know what you mean.
Sometimes I see shoes and handbags that people post that I might not
necessarily choose for myself but then I really like it.


----------



## QueenCoco

^^^P.Y.T...did you mention somewhere that you are a size 5.5? I think thats a reason why all the shoes you post look GREAT! I love them in your size, but they never are the same effect in an 8.5....lol


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Yes, I wear a size 5 1/2 or 6. I have tiny feet!


----------



## Spendaholic

today my 3.1 phillip lims, i love these shoes.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps!


----------



## lorihmatthews

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps!



Those are amazing! I love them!


----------



## socalgrl86

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps!


 Those are hot!


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci sneakers - still recovering from my foot injury ush:


----------



## kett

Cynthia Vincent for Target wedges


----------



## sara999

my super awesome merrell flip flops. they aren't made anymore which makes me want to cry as i bought a pair every year for 3-4 years but for the life of me i can't remember what they were called to see if i can buy some backups on ebay. i desperately need to get new ones...i just hate having to swap away from such a trusty shoe!


----------



## Elsie87

flat gold Gucci sandals


----------



## kett

Louboutin Bianca Slingback


----------



## elfgirl

Burberry Engraved Check boots


----------



## shopaholiccat

alexander mcqueen skull zipper flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Burberry Motorcycle Boots styled with a lace dress


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci canvas wedges


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE wedges with a wooden heel!  & love your red toes, of course!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Gucci canvas wedges


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks sweets!


----------



## kett

It is snowing (SNOWING!!!!) outside today. Yes, I am aware that it is almost May but apparently the weather didn't get the memo.

So I am wearing pink Chucks.


----------



## Aniski

^^That sucks Kett!  We have amazing weather here and I am wearing my Target strappy sandals.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Pucci flats (they have a cool 1" lucite heel!)


----------



## yuurei

Elie Tahari flats


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today,

Report Signature "Gala" sling back peep-toe heels *old favorite*









Sorry pic is so BIG!


----------



## Chromatopelma

*P.Y.T.* Love those!


----------



## frick&frack

the bow!!!  let...me...see...the...heel!!!!! 



lorihmatthews said:


> Pucci flats (they have a cool 1" lucite heel!)


----------



## frick&frack

oh my...green snake goodness!!!!!!! 



P.Y.T. said:


> Today, Report Signature "Gala" sling back peep-toe heels *old favorite*


----------



## frick&frack

I've been wearing reef flip flops every day


----------



## P.Y.T.

*F&F* -Hey mama! Thank you.

*Chromatopelma-* Thank you! yea, these are an old favorite of mine.
It's a great color for when you want to add a lil kick.


----------



## shikki

lorihmatthews said:


> Pucci flats (they have a cool 1" lucite heel!)



Such cute shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

CL Candy flats


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lori~those are adorable!
PYT~ Sexy! Love the color!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Thanks all for the compliments on my Puccis!

Today: Givenchy black lace up wedges (these are fierce!)


----------



## frick&frack

ummmm...woooooooooooow!!!



lorihmatthews said:


> Today: Givenchy black lace up wedges (these are fierce!)


----------



## frick&frack

wearing my mademoiselle marchands to dinner/drinks tonight


----------



## tillie46

^dinner & drinks.........sounds like fun


----------



## CamLee

Gucci Hollywood Patent Tortoise Horsebit (that's a mouthful - lol)


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow!  Great shoes everyone!


----------



## frick&frack

tillie46 said:


> ^dinner & drinks.........sounds like fun


^it sure was!




CamLee said:


> Gucci Hollywood Patent Tortoise Horsebit (that's a mouthful - lol)


these are such great shoes...tortoise is one of my favorite things!


----------



## CamLee

Thanks Frick&Frack!  They are sooo comfy too!


----------



## MissPR08

lorihmatthews said:


> Thanks all for the compliments on my Puccis!
> 
> Today: Givenchy black lace up wedges (these are fierce!)



I can't forgive my self for passing on these pair. The look stunning on you


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> wearing my mademoiselle marchands to dinner/drinks tonight



I have to comment again cause are amazing 

CL's=love


----------



## MirandaAmarillo

I am wearing silver flats by soda. there are adorable and ooh so comfortable.


----------



## MissPR08

CamLee said:


> Gucci Hollywood Patent Tortoise Horsebit (that's a mouthful - lol)



Classy! love Gucci


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> Today,
> 
> Report Signature "Gala" sling back peep-toe heels *old favorite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry pic is so BIG!



This shade of green is very flattering against your beautiful skin color. you go girlie!


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

^^^^Love Report, the color & texture!


----------



## MirandaAmarillo

lorihmatthews said:


> Thanks all for the compliments on my Puccis!
> 
> Today: Givenchy black lace up wedges (these are fierce!)


 
these are some sexy bad ass shoes.


----------



## P.Y.T.

@MissPR08 - Thank you...


----------



## Elsie87

Nude CL Altadamas for shopping today:


----------



## bextasy

sneakers!


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> I have to comment again cause are amazing
> 
> CL's=love


 
hehe 

I think I might actually love the dark cork slightly more than the regular...it's a tough call


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful shoes 

& quite the elegant/sexy photo!!! 

knock 'em dead shopping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Nude CL Altadamas for shopping today:


----------



## P.Y.T.

No work for me today! Called in sick. **cough*. *A
friend is visiting from N.Y. and we will be hanging
out today.

*Daytime: Sam Edelman*





*Evening: BCBG Maxazria*


----------



## frick&frack

lol!  feel better!!! :lolots:

great color palette you're wearing today.  & jeweled sandals are just dreamy!



P.Y.T. said:


> No work for me today! Called in sick. **cough*. *A
> friend is visiting from N.Y. and we will be hanging
> out today.
> 
> *Daytime: Sam Edelman*
> *Evening: BCBG Maxazria*


----------



## P.Y.T.

@F&F -hehe...They knew I was not coming in...lol

Thank you! It's such a beautiful day in the city...


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *f&f*! 

*P.Y.T.*: LOVE the sandals and the heels! A great colour palette indeed!


----------



## kett

Dior Blue Angel's


----------



## frick&frack

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

you own some of my favorite shoes!!!  this is another pair!!!!!!

I think you just might be my shoe idol...



kett said:


> Dior Blue Angel's


----------



## frick&frack

wore dior wedges today


----------



## lorihmatthews

frick&frack said:


> the bow!!!  let...me...see...the...heel!!!!!



Sorry I'm a little late ... here's the pic of the lucite heels:


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!!!  they are so so so adorable!  the bow on the front is the most perfect bow ever!



lorihmatthews said:


> Sorry I'm a little late ... here's the pic of the lucite heels:


----------



## kett

frick&frack said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> you own some of my favorite shoes!!!  this is another pair!!!!!!
> 
> I think you just might be my shoe idol...



Wow! Coming from you that is quite the compliment! Thanks.

Today: Gucci Division


----------



## frick&frack

another cool pair today...these shoes are so edgy & cool 

I'm leaving in a few minutes, & I still don't know what shoes I'm wearing...lol! 



kett said:


> Wow! Coming from you that is quite the compliment! Thanks.
> 
> Today: Gucci Division


----------



## P.Y.T.

*F&F *-cute & summery!
*Kett* - Chic & sexy! You can never go wrong with a high black stiletto...


----------



## allieash

This is my first time posting here, so I beg your forgiveness for the poor quality of my photos :shame:  I just got this pair last week and this evening was my first time wearing them outside the apartment.  They are the Nine West Tautou in grey leather.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Those are really cute. The color matches your skin nicely..


----------



## allieash

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^Those are really cute. The color matches your skin nicely..


 
Thanks so much! And I believe you are the lucky owner of those gorgeous green Report Signatures I spied a few pages back...I have to say, I absolutely adore those and they look amazing on you!


----------



## P.Y.T.

allieash said:


> Thanks so much! And I believe you are the lucky owner of those gorgeous green Report Signatures I spied a few pages back...I have to say, I absolutely adore those and they look amazing on you!


 
Awwww, thanks!

BTW, thanks for posting...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I wore these Sam Edelman jeweled flat sandals today.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Charles David





another to show the buckles


----------



## kett

THose are so cute allieash!

it'sanaddiction - LOVE the SE's

.pursefiend. - The buckles are such a cute detail


----------



## Aniski

Tory Burch flats (sorry don't have a picture on this computer!)


----------



## lorihmatthews

Prada pony hair mules with a kitten heel. They are so old and getting threadbare in the heel area but I still love them!


----------



## lil_peanut

Rachel Comey
Whistler Platform Oxford Pumps 
http://www.shopbop.com/whistler-platform-oxford-pumps-rachel/vp/v=1/845524441858561.htm?folderID=2534374302085391&extid=affprg-1634099-RACHC2002011345


----------



## MissPR08

.pursefiend. said:


> Charles David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another to show the buckles



I have these in purple!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> Nude CL Altadamas for shopping today:



sexy!


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> No work for me today! Called in sick. **cough*. *A
> friend is visiting from N.Y. and we will be hanging
> out today.
> 
> *Daytime: Sam Edelman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Evening: BCBG Maxazria*


 get better! love the sandals


----------



## MissPR08

kett said:


> Dior Blue Angel's


----------



## allieash

.pursefiend. said:


> Charles David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another to show the buckles


 

I REALLY like these...especially the gold hardware! LOVE the gold! They look like they could be pretty comfortable as well - bonus!


----------



## P.Y.T.

.pursefiend. -Very cute. LUV the buckles too...


----------



## lorihmatthews

I got these Coach Mallorie wedges yesterday on sale at the boutique. Love them!


----------



## .pursefiend.

kett said:


> THose are so cute allieash!
> 
> it'sanaddiction - LOVE the SE's
> 
> *.pursefiend. - The buckles are such a cute detail*


 
thank you!!! love your Diors


----------



## .pursefiend.

MissPR08 said:


> I have these in purple!!!!


 
thats what i'm wearing! the camera didn't pick it up - i wanted them in green but didn't have my size lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

lorihmatthews said:


> I got these Coach Mallorie wedges yesterday on sale at the boutique. Love them!


 

so cute! i love wedges


----------



## .pursefiend.

allieash said:


> I REALLY like these...especially the gold hardware! LOVE the gold! They look like they could be pretty comfortable as well - bonus!


 


P.Y.T. said:


> .pursefiend. -Very cute. LUV the buckles too...


 

thank you both!!! sorry i didn't see these replies sooner but they are very comfortable


----------



## frick&frack

so cute!  are they comfy?  flats absolutely kill my arches



it'sanaddiction said:


> I wore these Sam Edelman jeweled flat sandals today.


----------



## frick&frack

I love a wood wedge! 



lorihmatthews said:


> I got these Coach Mallorie wedges yesterday on sale at the boutique. Love them!


----------



## annemerrick

So many cute shoes in the last few pages that it is hard for me to choose what to comment on!!!

Today...I am wearing Prada


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PYT~ Very nice!
Pursefiend~ Love those cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lori~ I love those wedges style and color!


----------



## allieash

*Lori*, those Coach wedges are to die for!  They are much more 'industrial' than I thought they were from the photo on coach.com.  I bet they will go with so many different outfits!

I'll be wearing these tonight, and probably having really cold feet because it's cold and rainy here today!


----------



## Aniski

Alli - I love your shoes!!  What brand are they? (i.e. where can i get them? )


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE these!!!



annemerrick said:


> Today...I am wearing Prada


----------



## Elsie87

Went to a friend's wedding this morning:


I wore my CL blue glittart VPs (matching my navy MW for H&M belt)









And at night I will be wearing YSL Tribute sandals (with an ethnic print maxi dress). Comfy enough to dance in all night!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ I just love the ensemble in your first pic. And I
LUV the whole ethnic/urban safari trend right now. I have
a bunch of necklaces that I can't wait to wear.


----------



## frick&frack

oh...you look so GORGY!!!  I hope you have a wonderful time tonight!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Went to a friend's wedding this morning:
> I wore my CL blue glittart VPs (matching my navy MW for H&M belt)
> 
> And at night I will be wearing YSL Tribute sandals (with an ethnic print maxi dress). Comfy enough to dance in all night!


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> Went to a friend's wedding this morning:
> 
> 
> I wore my CL blue glittart VPs (matching my navy MW for H&M belt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at night I will be wearing YSL Tribute sandals (with an ethnic print maxi dress). Comfy enough to dance in all night!



Beautiful dress! an shoes of course


----------



## MissPR08

.pursefiend. said:


> thats what i'm wearing! the camera didn't pick it up - i wanted them in green but didn't have my size lol



AW,


----------



## frick&frack

pucci wedges today


----------



## annemerrick

Love those^^^  I love Pucci so much!


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> Love those^^^ I love Pucci so much!


 
thanks!  me too...love that they are so colorful!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@frick&frack*
Cute, I love the vibrant colors as well. Also, I see you have the rockin toe
nail polish to match...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I LOVE Pucci!!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *@frick&frack*
> Cute, I love the vibrant colors as well. Also, I see you have the rockin toe
> nail polish to match...


 


Trolley-Dolly said:


> I LOVE Pucci!!


 
thank you!!!


----------



## Aniski

My Tory Burch espadrille flats.


----------



## allieash

Aniski said:


> My Tory Burch espadrille flats.


 
*Beautiful!*   I love the summery twist the espadrille adds to classic TB.


----------



## Aniski

^^Thanks alli!  They are very summery and super comfy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Frye Harness


----------



## frick&frack

light blue krystal reef flip flops


----------



## kett

My new Dior Bonnie Wedges:


----------



## Elsie87

^Wow, those are fierce! 

Thanks for the sweet comments, ladies!


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> My new Dior Bonnie Wedges:


----------



## juicyincouture

Pour La Victoire 'Tula' Wedges


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy Wedges!


----------



## juicyincouture

^^^ your style is so early 90s i love it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

some hot wedges in here! Love it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Aniski said:


> My Tory Burch espadrille flats.


 

Super cute!


----------



## MirandaAmarillo

I am wearing my Banana Republic Pumps. the style is called something that i cant seem to remember right now but, oh well.


----------



## JetSetGo!

CL Sigourney Boots


----------



## kett

Juicy those are so cute! I love the studs up the back.

CrazyBeautifulU - SOOOO awesome. I wondered what those would look like on a foot and they look amazing on you.

I'm wearing CL Maggies


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> I'm wearing CL Maggies


----------



## juicyincouture

agreed! 


frick&frack said:


>


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Love spring/summer...wearing Anya Hindmarch Farah Espadrilles(taken while car was not in motion)


----------



## mayen120

rag & bone wedges

http://forum.purseblog.com/[URL=htt...49/dsc00717cc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]  Uploaded with 

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MissPR08

Pucci wegdes (thank you FF)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ thank you,


----------



## frick&frack

espadrille wedges 



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Love spring/summer...wearing Anya Hindmarch Farah Espadrilles(taken while car was not in motion)


----------



## frick&frack

oh so GORGEOUS my friend!!!  pucci color AND cork? 

and look at your fun nail polish! 



MissPR08 said:


> Pucci wegdes (thank you FF)


----------



## frick&frack

pink reef smoothy flip flops


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> oh so GORGEOUS my friend!!!  pucci color AND cork?
> 
> and look at your fun nail polish!



thank you FF!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Espadrilles...Rag and Bone...Pucci


----------



## MissPR08

mayen120 said:


> rag & bone wedges
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/[URL=htt...49/dsc00717cc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]  Uploaded with
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



these are cool! what a color too


----------



## MissPR08

wore these for lunch


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^

Off white Dior Diorlita sandals to son's doctor's appt.


----------



## ellacoach

sam edelman hudson gladiator sandals


----------



## Chromatopelma

MissPR08 said:


> wore these for lunch



These are just beautiful, They match your skin tone perfectly


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> wore these for lunch


stunningly GORGEOUS color!!! 





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Off white Dior Diorlita sandals to son's doctor's appt.


so pretty...& I love that ring!


----------



## frick&frack

J Crew ribbon flip flops in pink & green


----------



## MissPR08

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^
> 
> Off white Dior Diorlita sandals to son's doctor's appt.



beautiful!


----------



## P.Y.T.

MissPR08 said:


> Pucci wegdes (thank you FF)


  Werk mama!


----------



## P.Y.T.

MissPR08 said:


> wore these for lunch


 
Are you seriously tryin' to give a bish a heart attack! These
are so simple but yet so FAB! That shade of green is


----------



## P.Y.T.

KETT -Never post those Maggie's in here again! *straight face* I'm still heart 
broken that they were completely sold out in my size when I wanted to
purchase them! *sniff, sniff* They're lovely on you though...


----------



## P.Y.T.

juicyincouture said:


> Pour La Victoire 'Tula' Wedges


  HAWT!!!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*f&f *-Your AVI is too cute! Who's the lil sweetheart?? She serious about coordinating a look for herself! LOL...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> so pretty...& I love that ring!


 
ty,f&f. 




MissPR08 said:


> beautiful!


 
TY,miss p.


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *f&f *-Your AVI is too cute! Who's the lil sweetheart?? She serious about coordinating a look for herself! LOL...


 
my niece...trying to put on her bathing suit (with matching bonnet) for the beach! 



today I'm wearing catherine malandri


----------



## MissPR08

^ those are gorgy! .....um, i also notice the pretty pinky on your nails! :kiss


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> Are you seriously tryin' to give a bish a heart attack! These
> are so simple but yet so FAB! That shade of green is



thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

Chromatopelma said:


> These are just beautiful, They match your skin tone perfectly



thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

kett said:


> Juicy those are so cute! I love the studs up the back.
> 
> CrazyBeautifulU - SOOOO awesome. I wondered what those would look like on a foot and they look amazing on you.
> 
> I'm wearing CL Maggies


----------



## Elina0408

So many georgeous shoes!! Love them all, I wish I could wear very  high heels!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Loving all the shoes! Mine are by Alaia =) x


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ beautiful!


----------



## MissPR08

today, GZ sandals


----------



## P.Y.T.

*^^***gasp** no cl's??


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today:

Aldo red platform pumps


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> ^ those are gorgy! .....um, i also notice the pretty pinky on your nails! :kiss


 
thank you!  they are sooo comfy!


----------



## frick&frack

WOOOOOOOW...that red is perfect on you!!! 

wearing red accessories is one of my most favorite things!!!  looks so cute with your jeans.  what color top were you wearing?



P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> Aldo red platform pumps


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Thank you.
I just wore a white collar button up shirt w/ ruffles and a navy blue blazer.


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> Aldo red platform pumps



hot hot hot!


----------



## lil_peanut

Elizabeth Olsen for OlsenHaus Grey with black patent leather boots:
ecouterre.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/olsen-haus-fall-2009-4.jpg


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

P.Y.T. said:


> Today:
> 
> Aldo red platform pumps


 

Sexy!


----------



## P.Y.T.

F&F
MissPR08
DeeDeeDelovely

Thank you. I can't believe that they're actually pretty comfy too.


----------



## frick&frack

red, white, & blue with denim as the blue...



P.Y.T. said:


> ^^Thank you.
> I just wore a white collar button up shirt w/ ruffles and a navy blue blazer.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^red, white & blue. That reminds me of our flag. But dammit
I looked cute?? I think.


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^red, white & blue. That reminds me of our flag. But dammit
> I looked cute?? I think.


 
I KNOW you did!  red, white, & blue...like our flag...


----------



## frick&frack

stuart weitzman clear jelly thongs with rhinestones


----------



## beljwl

tory burch flip flops


----------



## Pishi

Manolo Blahnik Blixa pumps in black


----------



## frick&frack

^YSLs!!!???


----------



## Pishi

F&F, you are so funny....I dropped them off at the cobblers to get cleaned up and prettified because when I show them to you I want them to shine!!    I was supposed to pick them up on Friday, but now I'll be in DC thru Saturday morning.  So I'll fetch them Saturday and will post pictures immediately!!


----------



## frick&frack

Pishi said:


> F&F, you are so funny....I dropped them off at the cobblers to get cleaned up and prettified because when I show them to you I want them to shine!!  I was supposed to pick them up on Friday, but now I'll be in DC thru Saturday morning. So I'll fetch them Saturday and will post pictures immediately!!


 
hehe...thank you!  can't wait!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Emilio Pucci terry flat slides at Lowes(pricing fences..Fun times! lol!)


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Emilio Pucci terry flat slides at Lowes(pricing fences..Fun times! lol!)


 
so cute!  I love that pattern, & your NP matches too!!!


----------



## MissPR08

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Emilio Pucci terry flat slides at Lowes(pricing fences..Fun times! lol!)



Pucci


----------



## lovebeibei

Tory Burch black napa leather revas=)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> so cute! I love that pattern, & your NP matches too!!!


 
Ty,f&f



MissPR08 said:


> Pucci


 
I can't get enough of Pucci


----------



## Pishi

these...Rupert Sandersons....


----------



## frick&frack

they look just like a tiger cowrie shell!!!  are they patent?  they are so amazing!

here are some pics of the tiger cowrie shell: http://www.google.com/images?rlz=1T...rie&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi



Pishi said:


> these...Rupert Sandersons....


----------



## Pishi

F&F, yes, very similar, except kind of greyish/purple for the background!  These were one of my Ebay finds, Rupert Sanderson...I missed them on NAP.  Retailed for about $595, and I got them "used" (gosh, they were perfect) for $100.    I love them.  I wear them a lot.  And yes, they are patent.


----------



## frick&frack

^  oh, they're so gorgeous.  now I need to add rupert sanderson to my watch list!


----------



## jmcadon

Havaianas.


----------



## Pishi

You should!  Also, In Step is having a sale, and they have some Ruperts at 40% off.  I usually also stalk rupertsanderson.com for sales twice a year.  I have pictures of the Ruperts on sale at In Step if you want them.  PM me if so...

P.


----------



## MissPR08

LV wedges


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pishi said:


> F&F, you are so funny....I dropped them off at the cobblers to get cleaned up and prettified because when I show them to you I want them to shine!!  I was supposed to pick them up on Friday, but now I'll be in DC thru Saturday morning. So I'll fetch them Saturday and will post pictures immediately!!


 
Hey *Pishi* - glad to see you're in DC.  How is Raleigh treating you?

Love your Rupert Sanderson


----------



## Pishi

Hi DC-Cutie...I'll be in DC tomorrow through Saturday morning.  Since I just blew an enormous shoe wad at In Step, no shopping for me!  =)  Raleigh is good...quiet, though.  Not a lot of shopping!

thanks for the compliment on the RS.  =)


----------



## kett

Dior Bonnie wedges


----------



## frick&frack

Pishi said:


> You should! Also, In Step is having a sale, and they have some Ruperts at 40% off. I usually also stalk rupertsanderson.com for sales twice a year. I have pictures of the Ruperts on sale at In Step if you want them. PM me if so...
> 
> P.


^I will definitely check them out!  thanks for the tip!



teva flip flops


----------



## LVobsessed415

tory burch patent flats


----------



## kett

Cynthia Vincent flats


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thong sandas from Dots. This pic was taken when I first bought them. I had been killing these before I got my Dior Starlet thong sandals


----------



## frick&frack

J Crew embroidered (with an arrowhead sand dollar) pink/green flip flops


----------



## ellacoach

yesterday I wore my black Tory Burch reva's

Today I wore Pour La Victoire Ella flats


----------



## lorihmatthews

Prada kitten heels again


----------



## frick&frack

JCrew ribbon flip flips...dark pink with white polka dots


----------



## Perfect Day

the Prada kitten heels are fabulous!!!!

CL pythons for me


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dr Scholls exercise sandals in red


----------



## LH405

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu Sparrow Print Pumps!


I love the Sparrows.  Your modeling pics are so awesome! Do you do your own self-portraits, or do you have a friend who is a photographer to snag all these great modeling shots? Very nice!


----------



## frick&frack

judith lieber lizard karung slides


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ So , springy! And nail polish matches perfectly too.


----------



## kett

Yay pictures, I love pictures in this thread. Love the JL slides!


----------



## sara999

ooo i love karung!


----------



## frick&frack

why did I say "lizard" when they're "snake"?  so weird...although I hadn't had more then 4 hrs of sleep in the 3 nights prior to yesterday, so maybe that's it?  sorry to mislead everyone...they are snakeskin, not lizard.




P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ So , springy! And nail polish matches perfectly too.


thank you!  you KNOW the matching was done on purpose! 




kett said:


> Yay pictures, I love pictures in this thread. Love the JL slides!


me to (love pics)!  thank you!




sara999 said:


> ooo i love karung!


thanks sara!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

TB metallic Revas, very comfy!


----------



## P.Y.T.

It's raining and overcast in SF today....

DV studded booties


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> It's raining and overcast in SF today....
> 
> DV studded booties


 

hotness!!


----------



## platinum_girly

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alexander Wang Freja Booties


 
I LOVE these


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Love those slides.  I put on my new Frye boots to visit my favorite horse. x


----------



## frick&frack

woah...you are soooooooooooo cool!!!  edgy!!!  sexy!!!



P.Y.T. said:


> It's raining and overcast in SF today....
> 
> DV studded booties


----------



## frick&frack

wore pucci wedges to dinner (these are the same style as my pink/green ones)


----------



## kett

Frye's! A classic. 

The pucci's are so much fun.


----------



## Ilgin

I'm wearin' Converse today ...


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel kitten heel slides again.


----------



## kett

Louboutin Greissimo (now that we finally have some spring weather!)


----------



## meggyg8r

Chanel Camelia Flip Flops.. perfect for spring (well, it's summer here in FL already!)


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> The pucci's are so much fun.


thank you!




kett said:


> Louboutin Greissimo (now that we finally have some spring weather!)


LOOOOVE these!!!  the color is divine!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

lorihmatthews said:


> I got these Coach Mallorie wedges yesterday on sale at the boutique. Love them!



BAD TRF ...BAD TPF...LOL...I just ordered these online after I saw them on you! They look amazing!


----------



## kett

Those coach wedges really are cute! I can't believe I missed those.

Thanks F&F

Wearing Dior Bonnie wedges today.


----------



## Spendaholic

my 3.1 phillip lims on tuesday.


----------



## frick&frack

silver sparkle reef flip flops


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent CL Wallis for my exam today (which went well! ):


----------



## frick&frack

congratulations!!! 

looking cute in these shoes probably helped your performance on your exam! 



Elsie87 said:


> Black patent CL Wallis for my exam today (which went well! )


----------



## Spendaholic

For My Home Work Out, (My New Today) 
Nike Trainers.





view more pictures in thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...oe-purchases-here-521171-82.html#post15457561 
page 82 post 1219.


----------



## kett

The Nike swoosh looks very cool on those. 

Yay Elsie!!!

I'm wearing Cynthia Vincent for Target sandals (I am trying to get them broken in really well before I head to Vegas in a few weeks).


----------



## SARM4800

I'm wearing  Robert Clergerie and they're so comfortable


----------



## mayen120

MBMJ sandals


----------



## frick&frack

reef ginger "sangria" flip flops


----------



## P.Y.T.

mayen120 said:


> MBMJ sandals


 

Super cute! Love the color too...


----------



## mayen120

P.Y.T. said:


> Super cute! Love the color too...





thanks! 


i'm loving the nice weather that we are having


----------



## makeupmama

my ferragamo manuela peep toes


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday my 3.1 phillip lims & my Nike trainers.


----------



## Flip88

Love the judith lieber lizard karung slides


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! 

Another exam today: CL blue glittart VPs


----------



## frick&frack

^gorgeous...good luck!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thanks dear!


----------



## ReisKitty

My LV Wedges...


----------



## lorihmatthews

Prada black patent pumps with silver chain detail


----------



## frick&frack

^VERY cool!!!


----------



## ValHerself

L.a.m.b gladiator sandals


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Black Satin Platform Pumps worn with tights.


----------



## lorihmatthews

frick&frack said:


> ^VERY cool!!!



Thanks! I literally stalked every store and obsessed over them before I finally found them on Bluefly. Admittedly I'm still obsessed with them and I've had them a few years already ...


----------



## kett

BCBG canvas and leather wedges


----------



## Elsie87

Prada sandals; it was warm!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^nice!


----------



## frick&frack

pretty *Elsie*!!!  you're ready for summer!


----------



## purses & pugs

Haven't been here in a while Today I'm wearing my CL VPs in Oxblood glitter to work (going to see SATC 2 later today so must have decent shoes on!)


----------



## kett

Sooooooo pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

purses & pugs said:


> Haven't been here in a while Today I'm wearing my CL VPs in Oxblood glitter to work (going to see SATC 2 later today so must have decent shoes on!)


----------



## frick&frack

white patent prada thongs


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Today: bebe Nina sandal*













I must admit while these shoes are very cute on they were not the
most comfortable shoes! I really don't buy too many bebe shoes but
I do have about 5 pair now, because my close friend's sister is a manager
at one of the bebe stores where I live! So, as a result I got all of my shoes
at a major discount.


Nite.


----------



## Twoo

no name, but love them


----------



## CamLee

Bebe Shana:


----------



## trustlove

Love those


----------



## frick&frack

they are beautiful, & you make them look fantastic!!!  sorry they weren't comfy though, but yeah for a discount!



P.Y.T. said:


> *Today: bebe Nina sandal*
> 
> I must admit while these shoes are very cute on they were not the
> most comfortable shoes! I really don't buy too many bebe shoes but
> I do have about 5 pair now, because my close friend's sister is a manager
> at one of the bebe stores where I live! So, as a result I got all of my shoes
> at a major discount.
> 
> 
> Nite.


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! 

*Purses*: shoe twins! 


Yesterday: YSL Tribute sandals






Today: CL Esoteri booties


----------



## ReisKitty

BCBG...








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the sandals & the boots are fab!  are the sandals new?  I don't remember them on you...



Elsie87 said:


> Yesterday: YSL Tribute sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: CL Esoteri booties


----------



## frick&frack

WOW...these are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! 



Amysou111 said:


> BCBG...


----------



## lorihmatthews

Manolo Blahnik red mary janes!


----------



## ReisKitty

My Nine West Cage Sandals....








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## miss gucci

fornarina black wedges


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Valentino Fairy Tale Sandals - gift from boyfriend =) x


----------



## fendifemale

LOVE IT! U r so photogenic by the way.^


----------



## MyPinkBubble

FitFlops in pink... It is hot and they are soooo comfy!


----------



## purses & pugs

Today I'm wearing Balenciaga Sahara flats, very comfy!


----------



## frick&frack

these are so INCREDIBLY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Valentino Fairy Tale Sandals - gift from boyfriend =) x


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: reef silver sparkle


----------



## ReisKitty

^^Like the nail polish


----------



## frick&frack

thanks!  it's essie neo-whimsical



Amysou111 said:


> ^^Like the nail polish


----------



## lorihmatthews

Christian Louboutin No Prive peeptoe


----------



## Elsie87

^Cute!



frick&frack said:


> LOVE the sandals & the boots are fab! are the sandals new? I don't remember them on you...


 
Thanks! Nope, I've had them for quite some time now. Just don't wear them that often. 


Yesterday: CL blue glittart Very Privés again


----------



## latte&me

yesterday i wore Baleciaga boots


----------



## Deborah1986

_*latte&me:* Love love your boots they are amazing _


----------



## latte&me

Deborah1986 said:


> _*latte&me:* Love love your boots they are amazing _



Thanks Deb. they are a nice pair of winter boots.


----------



## Ilgin

latte&me said:


> yesterday i wore Baleciaga boots


LOVE THE LOOK!!!


----------



## rileygirl

Sam Edelman Leroy.


----------



## MissJeanLouise

These sandals:


----------



## lorihmatthews

Christian Louboutin love flats in cork


----------



## Spendaholic

my nike trainers.


----------



## anniepersian

Louis Vuitton black suede loafers


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu bombshell...out for drinks/dinner


----------



## ReisKitty

^^ Hel-lo! Hot shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree! Stunning, *f&f*!


----------



## latte&me

Chanel ballerina


----------



## frick&frack

lorihmatthews said:


> Christian Louboutin love flats in cork


^oh, how I love these!!!!!!!





Amysou111 said:


> ^^ Hel-lo! Hot shoes!


^ thanks!





Elsie87 said:


> ^I agree! Stunning, *f&f*!


thank you *Elsie*!


----------



## Elsie87

CL nude Altadamas out for a bit of shopping:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

latte&me said:


> yesterday i wore Baleciaga boots



 I love these !!


----------



## latte&me

Thanks *Pollie-Jean* .The leather is buttery soft and I got quite a few compliments when wearing the boots

*Elsie*: a great pair of CL nude pumps!

This morning wearing Jimmy Choo


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today

bebe platforms


----------



## P.Y.T.

Looking good everyone!

@F&F -you know how I feel about those miu miu's!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

P.Y.T. said:


> Today
> 
> bebe platforms


 

OH MY NERD! Those are HAUTE! 

Way too lazy to post pics but wore Burberry camel color mules to church and Diorlita wrap sandals to lunch and Premium Outlets


----------



## Ilgin

I'm wearin my mint Miu Mius today ...

Everyone lookin' fabulous!!


----------



## jmcadon

I am wearing my Jimmy Choo Pep flip flops...again!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Such fabulous shoes you guys are wearing! I wore my Miu Miu Patchwork Wedges today. x


----------



## purses & pugs

Elsie87 said:


> CL nude Altadamas out for a bit of shopping:



Elsie, I love these!! And they look quite comfy for heels too, correct?


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 

They needed some breaking-in at first (like all patent shoes, sadly ush but they're pretty comfy now. 


I wore nude YSL Tributes today.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> CL nude Altadamas out for a bit of shopping:


^ these on you!!!





latte&me said:


> This morning wearing Jimmy Choo


^so pretty & delicate!





P.Y.T. said:


> Today bebe platforms


^INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





P.Y.T. said:


> @F&F -you know how I feel about those miu miu's!


^thank you!





CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Such fabulous shoes you guys are wearing! I wore my Miu Miu Patchwork Wedges today. x


^I am so in love with these!!!





Elsie87 said:


> I wore nude YSL Tributes today.


^I love this pair of yours!


----------



## frick&frack

wearing patent prada thongs today


----------



## soleilbrun

Almost over my shyness but still awestruck.  My Badgley Miscka booties.


----------



## jello_1955




----------



## P.Y.T.

Thank you!! DeeDeeDeLovely


F&F -Great neutral sandal! And the color on your toes is so pretty.


----------



## dstb

P.Y.T. said:


> Today
> 
> bebe platforms


 
These are just gorgeous!  Look amazing on your pretty feet!


----------



## QueenCoco

P.Y.T. said:


> Today
> 
> bebe platforms


 

You're killing me! I don't wear bebe shoes because I think they make me look HUGE...the heels are all like 6 inches, and even though I'm only 5'5", I get self concious in heels over 4.5"......I know you have tiny feet, so I am guess you are petite too...and I'm so jealous!!!! lol.....enjoy them. They look so gorgeous!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*dstb:*
*QueenCoco:*

Thank you ladies! They're surprisingly comfy too. I also have them
in black, red w/ polka dots.


----------



## latte&me

CL today


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> F&F -Great neutral sandal! And the color on your toes is so pretty.


^thank you!  it's essie "mint candy apple"





P.Y.T. said:


> Thank you ladies! They're surprisingly comfy too. I also have them in black, red w/ polka dots.


^well, you know what you have to do now...

show me the SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Comfy shoes....Cydney Mandel:


----------



## fshnonmymind

I meant to post this a few days ago, I rocked some clogs for Sunday:










Shoes are Tory Burch


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Super cute! Great legs as well. *wink*


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! it's essie "mint candy apple"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^well, you know what you have to do now...
> 
> show me the SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOES!!!


 
I will *PM* you some pics!Just give me a day or two.


----------



## Elsie87

For my final exam: CL nude Altadamas 100 again


----------



## purses & pugs

Wearing Balenciaga Anthracite ballet flats today


----------



## Purgi13




----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> I will *PM* you some pics!Just give me a day or two.


----------



## frick&frack

good luck on your exams!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> For my final exam: CL nude Altadamas 100 again


----------



## ReisKitty

My Elizabeth & James Primo Wedges...






Shot at 2010-06-18





Shot at 2010-06-18


----------



## babyontheway

miu miu gladiator sandals


----------



## latte&me

Tabitha Simmons


----------



## Elsie87

^Gorgeous look!

Thanks *f&f*! 


Tonight: CL Esoteri booties






Going to celebrate the end of my exams by going out for dinner, drinks and SATC 2.


----------



## ReisKitty

*New Aldo Sandals
*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .pursefiend.

stuart weitzman bow espadrilles


----------



## kett

DVF Opal wedges


----------



## cjones99

Shoes: Miu Miu
Dress: Emilio & Coco discovered at:
http://www.emiliococo.com/


----------



## Elsie87

Monday: CL black patent Wallis
Tuesday: CL nude patent Altadama
Today: black Havaianas


----------



## annemerrick

cjones99....you look gorgeous!

For me it is comfy shoes today....Pedro Garcia!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^Tonight: CL Esoteri booties
> 
> Going to celebrate the end of my exams by going out for dinner, drinks and SATC 2.


^hope you had fun!

I haven't taken/posted shoe pics in a while, have I?  been mostly wearing flip flops, but there have been a few goodies sprinkled in between!  I need to get on the ball...


----------



## lls

Black, Gucci flat sandals.


----------



## babyontheway

fuschia lanvin ballet flats


----------



## frick&frack

love these!



annemerrick said:


> For me it is comfy shoes today....Pedro Garcia!


----------



## CamLee

Silver Nina Ricci on Wednesday & Gold Nina Ricci on Thursday:


----------



## Elsie87

^Hot!

Thanks *f&f*! 


Today: Gucci wedges


----------



## frick&frack

these shoes are EXTREMELY cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



CamLee said:


> Silver Nina Ricci on Wednesday & Gold Nina Ricci on Thursday:


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today it's overcast and cold in sf!  However, it's supposed to warm up this weekend! 

*L.A.M.B. booties
*


----------



## annemerrick

CamLee said:


> Silver Nina Ricci on Wednesday & Gold Nina Ricci on Thursday:


 

Really, really, really LOVE the silver shoes!!


----------



## ReisKitty

P.Y.T. said:


> Today it's overcast and cold in sf!  However, it's supposed to warm up this weekend!
> 
> *L.A.M.B. booties
> *


  Love these!


----------



## Ilgin

Miss Dior sandals today...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My Seychelles wedges... very comfy for work.


----------



## Elina0408

*cjones*: wow, nice pics,  love your dress!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kett

Dior Bonnie wedge


----------



## lolobaby

First time joining this thread 
Louboutin Macarena Wedges


----------



## Jaded81

Gap City flats


----------



## lorihmatthews

MBMJ mouse slingbacks


----------



## annemerrick

^^^So cute!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jean-Michel Cazabat Lara Boots


----------



## ayla

YSL Tributes !


----------



## kett

Last night: CL Madame Butterfly Booty







Today: Miu Miu Unicorn shoes (I always forget the name)


----------



## thel

^ 

I am swooning over here!


----------



## Ilgin

I'm wearin' CL Yolandas today ...


----------



## lorihmatthews

MBMJ grumpy girl flats


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Cl black classic Very prives..


----------



## facemirea

ME TOO Lilyana flats in ballet pink... memory foam padding all the way


----------



## kett

Cynthia Vincent Target Wedge


----------



## Elsie87

*Kett*: Both pairs are ah-ma-zing! 

*Lori*: Super cute!


Today:  nude YSL Tribute sandals


----------



## frick&frack

kett: love the new MBBs!


yesterday I wore my CL blue isabelle espadrille wedges


----------



## Elsie87

^Adorable!


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!  your sweetie in your avatar gets me every time!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Ipanema sandals today...


----------



## taperjeangirlx

today, i wore the "stella" from h by halston, an exclusive line at Bakers 

the pictures don't do them justice!


----------



## Elsie87

^Very pretty! 

Black Havaianas again today - I'm getting lazy!


----------



## kett

Kenneth Cole wedges (found these WAY in the back of my closet. Haven't worn them in years).


----------



## Ilgin

^^ so cute kett!

I was running around in my CL Altadamas today ...


----------



## loves

lori love those flats, very cute. 

was in mj mouse flats yesterday, the one with the whiskers

today in chloe


----------



## kett

Love the chloe!

Dior Bonnie Wedge


----------



## Elsie87

Morning: CL turquoise suede VPs

Afternoon: my new JC sandals


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camilla Skovgaard Bi-Color Boots


----------



## BellaShoes

Yesterday... CL Zigounette (blk/blk)
Today... CL Black Patent Miss Boxe


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jil Sander Asymmetric Heels


----------



## BattyBugs

Really ugly work boots. That's why I enjoy my off duty footwear so much.


----------



## liquid_room

YSL orchid platform heels


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

My close-up shoe photo was too big, but I have some views of my Heather Williams Metallic Python heels as I was wearing them.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Frye Boots


----------



## NemoAndChula

Hi! I am new to this forum. I spent all of my time reading and talking about, handbags, make-up, news, etc. I don't know how I made it this long without stopping in here...considering that I am a sandals addict!

Wearing - Pelle Moda Silver lamb and jewel thongs.


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti


----------



## annemerrick

Thorn "gypsy" sandals.

Cutie shoes F&F


----------



## frick&frack

^LOVE those!  love the bohemian/ethnic look of them!!!  thanks anne!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Charlotte Olympia! This is how I styled them and I have to say they are very comfortable. x


----------



## BattyBugs

I wore my Louis Vuitton brown/tan patent leather loafers.


----------



## BattyBugs

Here they are...I cropped the rest of me out of the photo.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday's chanel camelia sandals


----------



## Elsie87

^LOVE! 

Day: metallic turquoise Prada sandals

Night: gold Jimmy Choo strappy sandals out dancing


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Love those Chanel Camellia sandals! They are so pretty and a great color.  These are my Givenchy Lace Sandals!


----------



## BattyBugs

Breaking in my CL Booties while at work. They look good, even with ugly, black, polyester uniform pants, don't they?


----------



## kathywko

Stuart Weitzman gold strappy sandals


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Marni Wedges!


----------



## Elsie87

CL blue glittart VPs


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cynthia Vincent Iris Wedges.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel camelia jellies in yellow


----------



## Elsie87

CL turq suede Simples


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

My close-up shoe photo was too big, but here are my Cynthia Vincent Luella wedges.


----------



## Bagspy

I'm wearing clogs today by MbMj,


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Sigerson


----------



## janice

My new Chanel rainboots


----------



## pinkgoldfish

BattyBugs said:


> Breaking in my CL Booties while at work. They look good, even with ugly, black, polyester uniform pants, don't they?



what an amazing color!


----------



## moshi_moshi

valentino black jelly bow sandals


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, pinkgoldfish.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent Luella Wedges in black!


----------



## kett

This thread is killing me. I still haven't unpacked my shoes after moving and it is driving me bonkers!


----------



## Elsie87

CL Wallis to the movies with my little cousin:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior Bonnie Wedges


----------



## babyontheway

just simple havanias today


----------



## Elsie87

CL oxblood glitter VPs with jeggings and a tunic top for some shopping today:


----------



## purses & pugs

I''m wearing Balenciaga black flats at work (Hunter wellingtons outside since it's raining heavily today!!)


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Miu Miu flat sandals


----------



## Windelynn

My Stuart Weitzman Alex Espadrilles


----------



## SoxFan777

Fitflops!  Sad, I know, but I'm off to yoga soon, so they're the ones that sit outside the studio... no way am I wearing anything too "special!"


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purses & pugs said:


> I''m wearing Balenciaga black flats at work (Hunter wellingtons outside since it's raining heavily today!!)


Love the leather, the shine and that cute clasp!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> yesterday's chanel camelia sandals


  very cute and love the combo with the pink polish!


----------



## ilovefashion87

ASOS bootie


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Kirkwood


----------



## Spendaholic

Today I'm Wearing My UGG Tasman.


----------



## purses & pugs

pinkgoldfish said:


> Love the leather, the shine and that cute clasp!



Thank you! I was so happy when I got these and discovered they had incredible distressed leather that Bal is known for And they are really comfy too!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jeffrey campbell - snick platform wedge

i generally hate buying designer inspired shoes but i really wanted the celine wedges and i couldn't find them anywhere!!  i also heard they were $9xx and for wedges that seemed a bit much for me.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

D&g


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Spendaholic said:


> Today I'm Wearing My UGG Tasman.


Such an awful rainy day here, so these look soo tempting right now!


----------



## frick&frack

I have been out of town...sorry I missed replying to these!



Elsie87 said:


> ^LOVE!
> 
> Day: metallic turquoise Prada sandals
> 
> Night: gold Jimmy Choo strappy sandals out dancing


^thank you sweet friend! 

love to see your new goodies!!!  hope you had fun dancing in gold sandals!




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Love those Chanel Camellia sandals! They are so pretty and a great color. These are my Givenchy Lace Sandals!


^thank you!  I am awed by your fantastic/cutting-edge shoe collection.


----------



## frick&frack

these are cool, but the giraffe tights just put them right over the edge 



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Cynthia Vincent Iris Wedges.


----------



## frick&frack

moshi_moshi said:


> valentino black jelly bow sandals


^love those!!!




kett said:


> This thread is killing me. I still haven't unpacked my shoes after moving and it is driving me bonkers!


^you moved?  hope it went smoothly!




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Dior Bonnie Wedges


^simply 2D4!!!




babyontheway said:


> just simple havanias today


a girl after my own heart 




Elsie87 said:


> CL oxblood glitter VPs with jeggings and a tunic top for some shopping today:


^




SoxFan777 said:


> Fitflops! Sad, I know, but I'm off to yoga soon, so they're the ones that sit outside the studio... no way am I wearing anything too "special!"


^not sad at all!!!  I wear flip flops almost every day!  they are my favorite type of shoe to wear.  today I wore silver sparkle reef gingers.


----------



## frick&frack

pinkgoldfish said:


> very cute and love the combo with the pink polish!


^thank you!




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Kirkwood


these are stunning!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

pinkgoldfish said:


> Such an awful rainy day here, so these look soo tempting right now!


 
pinkgoldfish - they are my go-to shoe when the weather is rubbish, they really are warm to.


----------



## aclineo

I'm wearing a pair of Donna Karan cork espadrilles.


----------



## Mia Bella

Beautiful shoes everyone! So fab!

I wore my new Stuart Weitzman Apron sandals today


----------



## Elsie87

^Love! 


Thanks *f&f*!  Good to have you back! 


Today: CL nude Altadamas


----------



## kett

DVF Opal wedges


----------



## kdo

*Elsie -* I just LOVE your Nude Altadamas.


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie--  those nudes are my 2nd favs of yours...wait...no...3rd favs! (1. oxblood glitter, 2. turqoise suede, 3. nudes) 



today I'm wearing jimmy choo flat sandals with a holographic effect (& matching nail polish...china glaze OMG...couldn't capture the holo glitter in that light)


----------



## HauteMama

Mia Bella said:


> Beautiful shoes everyone! So fab!
> 
> I wore my new Stuart Weitzman Apron sandals today


 
Love, love, LOVE these sandals and the wooden soles!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*: Aww thank you, sweetie! 

Those JCs are so cute! Like always, love the matching nail polish! And you seem to be so good at applying it: mine is always a mess, haha!


----------



## kett

CL madame butterfly bootie


----------



## Taze001

I am wearing my black Frye Melissa Button Boots! Kinda rainy and nasty outside.


----------



## annemerrick

Mia Bella said:


> Beautiful shoes everyone! So fab!
> 
> I wore my new Stuart Weitzman Apron sandals today


 

Love the shoes...but the legs are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy!


----------



## rdgldy

coral patent Louboutin fernandos


----------



## loves

your legs are tdf, you will make any shoe look good


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *F&f*: Aww thank you, sweetie!
> 
> Those JCs are so cute! Like always, love the matching nail polish! And you seem to be so good at applying it: mine is always a mess, haha!


^thank you!  the polish comes with practice, & a clean-up after the shower! 




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Givenchy!


^ the lace!


----------



## loves

Elsie your CLs are gorgeous


Elsie87 said:


> ^Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: CL nude Altadamas


----------



## loves

crazybeautifulU the givenchy shoes are fabulous


----------



## loves

frick&frack i LOVE china glaze, used to wear the red one, can't remember the name.

very pretty sandals and the nail polish complements it perfectly


----------



## loves

today i'm in slate gray converse allstars


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  you're talking about ruby pumps...the best red glitter polish EVER!!!



loves said:


> frick&frack i LOVE china glaze, used to wear the red one, can't remember the name.
> 
> very pretty sandals and the nail polish complements it perfectly


----------



## loves

i love ruby pumps. mine was the non glitter ones. i really can't remember the name, arrgh. it was beautiful. i had to get mine online cos we don't get china glaze here.


----------



## Mia Bella

Thank you *Elsie87*, *annemerrick*, *HauteMama* & *loves* for your very sweet comments! 

*Elsie87*, your Nude Altadamas are gorg!! So jealous!


----------



## Elsie87

*Loves* and *Mia*: Thank you! 


Yesterday: CL turq suede VPs


----------



## frick&frack

^ahhhh...my 2nd fav pair of your collection!


----------



## Melavia

Tory Burch black flats


----------



## Elsie87

Hihi, thanks *frick&frack*! 


Today: Jimmy Choo sandals


----------



## Espinosa

My Jeffery Campbell Potion Boots. I got them a few days ago and wore them for the first time today, and I love them to death!


----------



## kaka

*Mia* love the stuart weitzman shoes!! are they comfortable ?


----------



## Elsie87

Yesterday: CL turquoise suede Simples


----------



## missgiannina

Black kid Bianca


----------



## muiji

Tory Burch Reva in silver.


----------



## lovemysavior

Espinosa said:


> My Jeffery Campbell Potion Boots. I got them a few days ago and wore them for the first time today, and I love them to death!


 
Love those *Espinoza.  *I saw some similar at Nordstrom Rack earlier but in a bronze color.  Now that I see yours, I kick myself in the butt for not getting them.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti Wedges


----------



## Stephanie*

this is boring but today Uggs, I just walked the dogs


----------



## Ilgin

Jimmy Choo wedges


----------



## .pursefiend.

gucci ballerinas


----------



## Elsie87

CL turq suede Simples again.


----------



## frick&frack

reef ginger flip flops


----------



## erinmiyu

louboutin studded VPs


----------



## ColdSteel

J.Crew Capri sandals. Too hot!


----------



## kett

Dior Bonnie wedge


----------



## frick&frack

white patent prada thongs


----------



## Elsie87

Silver Lanvin flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Sparrow Pumps again!


----------



## ColdSteel

Gucci jacquard ballets with bows.


----------



## purse-nality

*CrazyBeautiful*, you so sassy! who makes those shorts?


----------



## purses & pugs

Today I'm wearing Tory Burch wedge sandals, goes really well with my Balenciaga black GGH City too


----------



## frick&frack

you're totally ROCKIN the biker chick look!!! 



purses & pugs said:


> Today I'm wearing Tory Burch wedge sandals, goes really well with my Balenciaga black GGH City too


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree: you look fab, *purses*! 

Today: CL blue glittart VPs


----------



## frick&frack

CL trash espadrille wedges


----------



## annemerrick

picture, please!!!^^^^


----------



## roxys

Tory Burch black revas


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

had on Burberry Shloretta wedges yesterday. Love how is seems that I only have 4 toes


----------



## purses & pugs

frick&frack said:


> you're totally ROCKIN the biker chick look!!!





Elsie87 said:


> ^I agree: you look fab, *purses*!



Thank you so much ladies


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> picture, please!!!^^^^


me?  I know, I know...I'm getting lazy...



marc jacobs sequin espadrille wedges (old picture...not in the office today )


----------



## Ilgin

*purses&pugs*, love the TBs, look awesome with the B bag!


----------



## Ilgin

wearin BCBG mustard yellow sandals today.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Rachel Comey!


----------



## Elsie87

Silver Lanvin flats


----------



## SassySarah

I wore my Jimmy Choo metallic Pablos around all day today.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu Satin Daisy Clogs!


----------



## Elsie87

CL Esoteri booties


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ Cute! I can see Nanny Mcphee in those...the beautiful Nanny Mcphee at the end at least lol!

Blue Pucci canvas leite wedges I wore to see Tears for Fears


----------



## frick&frack

^I have the pink ones!!! 


it's raining again today, so havainas for the puddles


----------



## purses & pugs

Ilgin said:


> *purses&pugs*, love the TBs, look awesome with the B bag!



Thank you! And yikes, the CLs in your avatar is out of this world LOVE them!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Today again my 3.1 Phillip Lims.


----------



## MissLegend

I really like some other people's shoes.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti Sculpted Leopard Platform Wedges.


----------



## purses & pugs

^holy sh*t, those leopard platforms are super cool!!! But how are they to walk in? The bottom look so tiny!


----------



## Ilgin

Miss Dior caged sandals


----------



## pwecious_323

Tory Burch peep toe wedge...highly recommend them bc they're SUPER comfortable.


----------



## roxys

^^ cute!

I'm wearing DVF flats


----------



## Elsie87

CL black patent Wallis


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Gucci Venus Platforms


----------



## Elsie87

^Beautiful!


----------



## Ilgin

Miu Miu jeweled flats today.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

action shot of some lace up sandals from shoe metro...got 2 pr(metallic pink and white) for $10 total


----------



## frick&frack

^cuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



teva flip flops


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> ^I have the pink ones!!!
> 
> 
> it's raining again today, so havainas for the puddles


 
GET OUT!!! I should had known you had a pr


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> GET OUT!!! I should had known you had a pr


 
hehe...great minds think alike! 

I'll try to get a pic of them tomorrow...IF I remember


----------



## pinkgoldfish

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^ Cute! I can see Nanny Mcphee in those...the beautiful Nanny Mcphee at the end at least lol!
> 
> Blue Pucci canvas leite wedges I wore to see Tears for Fears



Love these! Perfect heel hight!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> action shot of some lace up sandals from shoe metro...got 2 pr(metallic pink and white) for $10 total


 
Now that's a deal


----------



## Ilgin

Nine west black platform sandals


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy Lace Up Wedges!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi Platform Sandals!


----------



## mayen120

prada's


----------



## frick&frack

gucci sandals


----------



## Elsie87

^Soooo pretty! 

*Crazy*: LOVE those Fendi sandals!

*mayen*: Those Prada's look super comfy! Beautiful leather too!


I spent my weekend wearing Gucci sneakers while strolling through Amsterdam.


----------



## purses & pugs

Ok it's not today, but yesterday I wore black and white Chanel Spectactor pumps


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^Soooo pretty!


^thanks!


it's labor day, so I'll be wearing flip flops (of course!)


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack* I likey alot.

Yesturday & today my Nike trainers. exercising.


----------



## Blondballerina

Green Tory burch flats! It's warm today


----------



## rdgldy

brown suede Lanvin ballet flats


----------



## jen_sparro

My new to me YSL Dada inside the house (only just got them), torrential rain outside so they stayed dry and warm with me  (excuse the orange nail polish ush


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purses & pugs said:


> Ok it's not today, but yesterday I wore black and white Chanel Spectactor pumps



Stunning, great outfit too!


----------



## Elsie87

Day: CL blue glittart VPs
Evening: CL Esoteri booties


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Cynthia Vincent Wedges


----------



## Chineka

Pink Rainbow flip flops


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Naughty Monkey Brown patchwork pumps.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## Spendaholic

my 3.1 phillip lims.


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> picture, please!!!^^^^


 
I finally have a pic for you!

CL brigitte trash wedges


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack* I likey alot.


----------



## frick&frack

today I'm wearing CL menorca wedges


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> today I'm wearing CL menorca wedges



So cute! I love the red accents with the pattern.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> I finally have a pic for you!
> 
> CL brigitte trash wedges



Love them! Your style is so personal, I love it!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick, honestly,we have the same taste. Once again we are shoe twins...CL Menorcas(only mine are green satin). I remember feening on the CL brigitte trash wedges. They are soooo cute.

Wore pink suede Coach Cyndi mules last night


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain Fringe Boots


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday i worn my new Blue Patent Mini Wedges - First Day Wearing.


----------



## Elsie87

CL black patent Wallis


----------



## kett

So cute Frick! Both are so dang cute!

Those look so cute and comfy Spendaholic.

CrazyBeautiful - so fun as always


----------



## Ilgin

wearing CL nude declic 120s today


----------



## frick&frack

pinkgoldfish said:


> So cute! I love the red accents with the pattern.


^thank you!  I always think of the derby when I wear black, white, & red.




pinkgoldfish said:


> Love them! Your style is so personal, I love it!


^thank you!  electic, pretty, & fun is what I'm hoping for!




DeeDeeDelovely said:


> frick, honestly,we have the same taste. Once again we are shoe twins...CL Menorcas(only mine are green satin). I remember feening on the CL brigitte trash wedges. They are soooo cute.
> 
> Wore pink suede Coach Cyndi mules last night


^are you surprised at all???  either we have the same shoes, or the other has ones that we want.  or one of us tortures the other with chanel NP...whatever.  you're so fun!!!




Spendaholic said:


> Yesturday i worn my new Blue Patent Mini Wedges - First Day Wearing.


^these are so adorable!  the color, the shape, everything!




Elsie87 said:


> CL black patent Wallis


^werk it hot mama!!!




kett said:


> So cute Frick! Both are so dang cute!


^thank you!  I saw a pair of your dior wedges yesterday.  I have to admit that I fondled them publicly :ninja: :shame:


----------



## jmcadon

so far ugg dakotas.


----------



## KlassicKouture

CL's~Black patent Numero Prive


----------



## Spendaholic

*Kett* & *frick&frack* - Thank you, wearing them in the house was hard but so different outside they are comfy & the style is so different then anything i've seen. MY feet are happy.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> ^are you surprised at all??? either we have the same shoes, or the other has ones that we want. or one of us tortures the other with chanel NP...whatever. you're so fun!!!


 
tee hee hee


----------



## dusty paws

plum colored revas


----------



## frick&frack

blue havaianas


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Lace Ups


----------



## am2022

Christian Louboutin flat peeptoes.  Don't know the actual name.
In silver.  Busy day today so need my flats!


----------



## Catrina77

for more shoes look at wedding shoes


----------



## mrsallan

flitflop


----------



## Elsie87

CL nude Altadamas


----------



## purses & pugs

Acne Pistol boots


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Pucci


----------



## am2022

Another busy day!!! lanvin metallic scrunchy flats!!!


----------



## frick&frack

catherine malandrino espadrilles


----------



## Spendaholic

On Tuesday Blue Patent Mini Wedges.





Today i worn my 3.1 Phillip Lims


----------



## Ilgin

Marni platform sandals


----------



## frick&frack

silver havaianas


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> *elsie*-- those boots match my bag today!
> 
> 
> tan suede dior peace clogs


 

Hi F&F...I know that you would be happy to find out that after a very long wait...I finally got my Dior peace clogs!!  They were carefully hunted on EBay and arrived yesterday.  I love them so much!!!


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> Hi F&F...I know that you would be happy to find out that after a very long wait...I finally got my Dior peace clogs!! They were carefully hunted on EBay and arrived yesterday. I love them so much!!!


.

YEAH!!! 

you know, I saw some 37s on ebay the other day.  I wasn't sure if that was your size, but I thought of you!  can't wait to see them on you soon!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I'm wearing a pair of pewter loafers that I got at the Talbots outlet store for $12.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I normally wear a 7.5 - 8, but bought an 8.5 because the price was right....and they are almost too small!!  So glad that I went up in size!  They are very tight across the instep..and my feet are not too chubby!!


P.S. I paid $70 for them!! I was ecstatic!!  It proves my theory that if you are willing to wait...you can always get what you want at a price that you can afford!!


----------



## aclineo

calvin klein Baylor wedges in beige


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> ^^^I normally wear a 7.5 - 8, but bought an 8.5 because the price was right....and they are almost too small!! So glad that I went up in size! They are very tight across the instep..and my feet are not too chubby!!
> 
> 
> P.S. I paid $70 for them!! I was ecstatic!! It proves my theory that if you are willing to wait...you can always get what you want at a price that you can afford!!


 
I find that diors run a little small, so you got the right size.  guess what?  we wear the same size shoe!!!   oooohhhhhh the possibilities...

GREAT DEAL!!!  I have the same philosophy as you!


----------



## Spendaholic

My in need of a clean Adidas trainers. & my Purple Nannini.


----------



## ColdSteel

Black suede minnetonka peace mocs.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu wedges


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> I find that diors run a little small, so you got the right size. guess what? we wear the same size shoe!!!  oooohhhhhh the possibilities...
> 
> GREAT DEAL!!! I have the same philosophy as you!


 

Ooohhhh....the possibilities of combining our shoe collections is mighty tantalizing!!!  Here are the Dior wedges...I love them!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

CL Louis sneakers


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Coach -adie -in tan with tattersall lining


----------



## ColdSteel

Gold Louboutin Ballerinettes.


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> Ooohhhh....the possibilities of combining our shoe collections is mighty tantalizing!!! Here are the Dior wedges...I love them!!!!


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!  they're gorgeous!  you're inspiring me to wear mine today


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I am sure you looked gorgeous!!  Today I am wearing Prada flats!


----------



## frick&frack

^VERY cool shoes!!!


----------



## kett

Blue satin Miu Miu platforms


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

green suede flats from Target


----------



## Spendaholic

today for my exercising.
Nike trainers.


----------



## annemerrick

Gucci.....


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dolce Vita


----------



## kett

Miu Miu "unicorn shoes"


----------



## chaussurewhore

jc litas


----------



## Elsie87

CL black patent Wallis Mary Janes


----------



## kett

Dior Bonnie wedge


----------



## frick&frack

my new reef "bling it on" flip flops


----------



## Pinkalicious

seychelle wedge pumps


----------



## A.McQueen

Alexander McQueen metal heel bow sandals... I'm not sure of their official name but they were from s/s 2004 'Deliverance'


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

On Thursday I Wore My 3.1 Phillip Lims.


----------



## kett

black Manolo Blahnik Mary Jane's


----------



## frick&frack

reef purple gingers


----------



## ColdSteel

Sand thin strap rainbows because my feet swelled up a lot when I went to SF on saturday and I got blisters. Eeeyouch!


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

Today i'm wearing my *Ugg Tazmans*.





& Also my *Nike Trainers* (exercising)


----------



## Brigitte031

Jeffrey Campbell Lita!


----------



## pukasonqo

pucci print gumboots...raining here today!!


----------



## J.E

Celines, but only for a very short moment. Then i changed to tod´s ballerinas!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Blue frida flats


----------



## annemerrick

^^Darling photo!!!


----------



## frick&frack

pukasonqo said:


> pucci print gumboots...raining here today!!


^which pattern?  would love to see a pic!   pucci!!!




J.E said:


> Celines, but only for a very short moment. Then i changed to tod´s ballerinas!


^gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!!! 



I have been living in flip flops for a while...I need to take a pic of the shoes I wore yesterday ush:


----------



## Aniski

TB espadrille flats


----------



## Ilgin

black Zanotti strappy sandals


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday - My *Adidas Trainers*.


----------



## cocosapphire

Caramel Patent Leather Cole Haan Pumps


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior wedges


----------



## kett

The Bonnie wedges!

Love the Celine's

you look so comfy Spendaholic!

Today: CL Ronette's:


----------



## Ilgin

CL Mamimo platforms


----------



## Aniski

sneakers


----------



## annemerrick

Nebuloni suede wedges....


----------



## Elsie87

Day: CL Piros boots

Night: Gucci peep-toe pumps


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

While waiting in the deli line at Publix, I decided to snap a pic of my havaianas. The best subs on the planet are worth the wait


----------



## moshi_moshi

chilly day today... my leopard uggs..


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi!


----------



## Elsie87

CL turquoise suede Simple 70


----------



## annemerrick

Chloe....


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> While waiting in the deli line at Publix, I decided to snap a pic of my havaianas. The best subs on the planet are worth the wait


^haha...I'm going to publix in a few minutes!  I have these same havaianas in silver/white! 




CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Fendi!


^I've been drooling over these! 




annemerrick said:


> Chloe....


^so cool, & love the color!



gardening & grocery shopping today, so I'm wearing reef gingers in blue


----------



## frick&frack

look DeeDee...we match!


----------



## Elsie87

^Cute! 


CL black patent Wallis


----------



## Spendaholic

the last 2 days ive been wearing my Ugg Tasmins.


----------



## babyontheway

*waves* Hi Dee Dee- I like your flip flops, but like your toe polish even better


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> While waiting in the deli line at Publix, I decided to snap a pic of my havaianas. The best subs on the planet are worth the wait



So cute!  I wish I could still wear flip flops... way too cold now


frick&frack said:


> look DeeDee...we match!


----------



## babyontheway

Prada ballet scrunch flats!


----------



## Ilgin

home slippers


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  it's rarely too cold to wear flip flops down here...so I have a large collection 



babyontheway said:


> *waves* Hi Dee Dee- I like your flip flops, but like your toe polish even better
> 
> 
> So cute! I wish I could still wear flip flops... way too cold now


----------



## Spendaholic

My Blue Patent Buckle Mini Wedges & My Brown Nannini.


----------



## Elsie87

Turquoise Lanvin flats


----------



## Spendaholic

my Adidas Trainers with my Brown Nannini not my purple in this picture.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy


----------



## Ilgin

YSL leopard print tributes


----------



## Elsie87

My new black Prada pumps (still have to take a pic)


----------



## merekat703

Black tory burch revas and uggs.


----------



## Ilgin

Dior cage sandals


----------



## Elsie87

CL turq suede Simples


----------



## airborne

jc clogs


----------



## kett

Gucci Division pumps


----------



## frick&frack

lilac reef stargazers


----------



## Spendaholic

My Adidas Trainers.


----------



## fairygrll

gray guess booties


----------



## love_miu

A high-heeled "gladiator".


----------



## purses & pugs

Acne Pistol boots - it's getting cold!


----------



## Aniski

CL magenta sharkas


----------



## merekat703

Black Coach Bevs


----------



## xichic

Tory Burch alligator gray/black Revas


----------



## kett

CL Pique Cire


----------



## Spendaholic

My Adidas Trainers. Again.


----------



## rdgldy

Converse high tops!!


----------



## annemerrick

Toms.....


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## Spendaholic

My UGG Tasmans


----------



## merekat703

Mousey flats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Louboutin Candy flats!


----------



## Elsie87

^Shoe twins! 

CL black nappa Lillians


----------



## pinkgoldfish

merekat703 said:


> Mousey flats!


cute cute!


----------



## witchy_grrl

Black patent CL Rolandos (while schlepping laundry up and down two flights of stairs, LOL)


----------



## Spendaholic

My *Blue Patent Front Buckle Mini Wedges*. & My *Brown Nannini*.


----------



## NicoleV1987

Electric blue Rolandos


----------



## purses & pugs

Acne Pistol boots


----------



## Spendaholic

My Adidas Trainer with my Brown Nannini not my Purple Nannini as picturered.


----------



## xichic

Missoni flats, so comfortable!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^your flats are gorgeous!!

i'm wearing my Steve Madden (not sure which line, but i know the cheaper one since my boots aren't real leather) boots. looks exactly like these Steven by Steve Madden ones, but can't find a picture online


----------



## xichic

thanks!

also, i love your boots linh!  i bought those same ones, but sadly my calves don fit them so i had to return them  sad sad!  those boots are so cute!





linhhhuynh said:


> ^your flats are gorgeous!!
> 
> i'm wearing my Steve Madden (not sure which line, but i know the cheaper one since my boots aren't real leather) boots. looks exactly like these Steven by Steve Madden ones, but can't find a picture online


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i need new boots! i'm lusting after these bakers ones:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu wedges


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> look DeeDee...we match!


 
Honestly,frick, we must have been separated at birth



babyontheway said:


> *waves* Hi Dee Dee- I like your flip flops, but like your toe polish even better
> 
> So cute! I wish I could still wear flip flops... way too cold now


 
ty,baby. I should had known my fellow Chanel polish lover would catch the Khaki Vert in action



Spendaholic said:


> my Adidas Trainers with my Brown Nannini not my purple in this picture.


 
Love the classic shell toe. Seeing them in action makes me want to break mine out.



merekat703 said:


> Mousey flats!


 
MJ made the most adorable flats ever!!!



xichic said:


> Missoni flats, so comfortable!


 
I love love love those!!


----------



## Spendaholic

My UGG tasmans. Old Pictures.


----------



## purses & pugs

CL Belle 85 suede in purple today


----------



## pinkgoldfish

purses & pugs said:


> CL Belle 85 suede in purple today



Yumm!! I always forget purple and red makes a really nice combo.


----------



## Elsie87

Tall black Uggs


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada platform booties


----------



## purses & pugs

pinkgoldfish said:


> Yumm!! I always forget purple and red makes a really nice combo.



Thanks yes, it is a really cool combo!


----------



## Spendaholic

my UGG's again.


----------



## airborne

..wore my jc embossed buckle platform


----------



## Spendaholic

today i was wearing for the first time.

my *Black Patent Front Buckle Flats*.







From today (21st) until the (28th) i will be wearing my 
*Black Patent Front Buckle Flats* & My *UGG Tasmans*.


----------



## Ilgin

Miss Marc flats


----------



## merekat703

Tory Burch Revas which is now my kittys pillow!


----------



## chanelno1

Christian Louboutin Black Cathay Sling  Back Pump ... they were new my first time wearing them but i got blisters on both sides of my feet ... sighss I hope I broke them in


----------



## finzup

Ugg slippers!!! (at least until I leave the house  )


----------



## frick&frack

reef bling it on flip flops


----------



## Ilgin

Adidas sneaks


----------



## ourdesiderata

floral office wedges


----------



## JetSetGo!

Louboutin Black Patent Miss Boxe


----------



## Elsie87

Prada platform pumps


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada platform pumps


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jil Sander


----------



## kett

Burberry Aviator ankle boot


----------



## jeninvan

CL Clou Noeud


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Gucci Venus platform sandal


----------



## kdo

LD Tuttle The Shifter boots!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Frye Boots!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I wore my Dr Scholl's excercise sandals Barbie edition to the park today


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Those are cute Dee Dee and I bet they are comfy too!


----------



## kett

Burberry Prorsum aviator ankle boots


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Those are cute Dee Dee and I bet they are comfy too!


 
 ty and yes they are too comfy.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My new Cole Haan Suede & Studded Shoes.


----------



## kdo

Rachel Comey Badgers!


----------



## Luv n bags

My trusty Ferragamo boots - love these.


----------



## Spendaholic

*My UGG Tasmans*


----------



## finzup

Ugg Bailey Button Boot


----------



## CoachGirl12

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I wore my Dr Scholl's excercise sandals Barbie edition to the park today


OMG, I need a pair of these, too cute!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Liz Claiborne ponyhair wedges..


----------



## gnourtmat

my new steve madden boots i got from nordies


----------



## Spendaholic

My UGG Tasmans


----------



## ilovefashion87

Charles David sandals


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

CoachGirl12 said:


> OMG, I need a pair of these, too cute!


 
 ty


----------



## jchiara

black havaiana flip flops (sigh..88 degrees today...Ö/


----------



## IconScent

Celine black suede platform boots


----------



## finzup

fairly lame Bass loafers


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Derek Lam


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Vivienne Westwood -Melissa's


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo Uggs!


----------



## fairygrll

belle by sigerson morrison


----------



## Windelynn

camilla skovgaard saw wedge boots


----------



## luvmy3girls

Tory Burch sandals


----------



## katran26

Pucci rain boots...rainy and dark here


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

Today i wore my Adidas Trainers.


----------



## IconScent

My old, old , old Prada Sport black flat MaryJanes


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu wedges


----------



## insane-maryjane

Stella McCartney wedge boots from AW 2008 paired up with my Chloe bag.


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm wearing Marc by Marc Jabobs boots today
pics here: https://pursesandpugs.wordpress.com/2010/11/11/todays-outfit-51/


----------



## am2022

love these boots P and P!

insane maryjane: love the shoes and bag combo! very sharp!

crazy b. love the wedges and the wang top!


----------



## kdo

FANTASTIC boots and I love it with your Chloe bag, *maryjane!!*



insane-maryjane said:


> Stella McCartney wedge boots from AW 2008 paired up with my Chloe bag.


----------



## kdo

*crazyb* - love your miu miu wedges!  Wish I was somewhere warmer.

*p+p -* love your outfits and clog booties!


----------



## am2022

it poured again and so wore my saks fifth avenue generic bootie... they were so cheap at off 5th but still stylish!


----------



## purses & pugs

*amacasa *and *kdo*, thank you

Today I'm wearing Acne Pistol boots


----------



## secret_shopper

^ Ah, de er så fantastiske


----------



## queenvictoria2

it is raining and I am on my way to the Outlet Mall ... Lanvin Sneakers it is


----------



## nillacobain

My new Zara pumps - burgundy patent w/80 mm heels!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

gnourtmat said:


> my new steve madden boots i got from nordies



Lovely


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

I've been wearing my Ugg Tasmans the past couple of days, this weather is getting colder.


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci sneakers to the library today.


----------



## cocosapphire

On this dreary, wet, fall day, I'm staying dry and stylish in Emilio Pucci rain boots.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti Leopard Print Wedges


----------



## chloe_chanel

black Elie Tahari leather high-heeled boots


----------



## sammie_sue

Black Ugg Cargo boots.


----------



## Spendaholic

For the last couple of days i've been wearing my *Flat Suede Boots* over my jeans (sadly i forgot to take a picture but i will the next time i go out)


----------



## luvmy3girls

J crew ballet flats


----------



## finzup

Worked @ home today and wore my Ugg Coquette slippers


----------



## frick&frack

D&G python/horn slides


----------



## cocosapphire

Today, it's Franco Sarto black leather mid-calf boots


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> D&G python/horn slides


 

So cute!!!  Love them!

Today for me...Steve Madden clogs


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> So cute!!!  Love them!
> 
> Today for me...Steve Madden clogs


^thank you!

love your clogs...they remind me of prada's from last year


----------



## annemerrick

Do they???  Good old Steve...not known for original designs!!  For $20...there shall be no complaining!!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> D&G python/horn slides


 
Lovely! 

Tall chestnut Uggs today - lazy...


----------



## annemerrick

Converse high tops....


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Circa - Joan & David Black Pnt Wedges...


----------



## Elsie87

Friday night: CL black patent Wallis


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i wore my *Flat Black Suede Boots*. Its freezing weather here.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

cocosapphire said:


> On this dreary, wet, fall day, I'm staying dry and stylish in Emilio Pucci rain boots.


So pretty, you would almost whish for a rainy day...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Ann D sandals


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Lovely!


^thank you!



last night...CL sabotage


----------



## Spendaholic

*My Adidas Trainers.*


----------



## IconScent

Dries Van Noten flat brown leather boots


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo flat suede boots...love them.  They are lined in rabbit fur...


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday:  christian lacroix python wedges


----------



## 8lilac

Perhaps not the most practical choice for the winter wonderland that Sweden has turned into but I couldn't resist my Miss Dior platform booties today


----------



## frick&frack

cork/suede VPs


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Great CL's f&f!


----------



## Windelynn

Tods Black Flat boots


----------



## frick&frack

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Great CL's f&f!


^thanks! 



for dinner tonight...YSL


----------



## Spendaholic

On Wednesday night i wore my *Black Leather Flat Buckle Fronts @ Ludovico Einaudi Concert*.






Yesturday & Today i'm wearing my UGG Tasmans.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi sandals


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Fendi sandals



Those are gorgeous were can I get a pair?.. I tried the fendi website, and no luck


----------



## frick&frack

sergio rossi


----------



## frick&frack

prada patent degrade


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Loving them both,frick

Wore my Kate Spade Cabos wedges(I know, I know...they are so out of season but it is currently over 80 degrees outside)


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!  I wear sandals all year down here 


just reef gingers today (flip flops)


----------



## Spendaholic

29th & Today My *UGG Tasmans*. (updated picture)


----------



## GirlyGirl4

Vince Camuto Norda!


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## Elsie87

^*F&f*: So jealous of your sandals! 


Wearing snow boots today...


----------



## frick&frack

^lol!  believe it or not, I'm jealous of your snow!  it's been warm here...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> for dinner tonight...YSL



These look hot!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> prada patent degrade



I love the prada dégradé


----------



## chantel

I'm wearing UGG Bailey Button Bombers but planning on switching them to my Louboutin ankle boots for evening


----------



## Spendaholic

*UGG Tasmans* again (its -2ºC here)


----------



## annemerrick

^^^These are cute!  What brand are they??!!


----------



## carrera993

Windelynn said:


> Tods Black Flat boots


 
OH I love those! I have my eye on a pair of very similar Tods boots.  How are they wearing? Are they comfortable?

TIA!


----------



## carrera993

Black patent Repetto BBs.


----------



## frick&frack

pinkgoldfish said:


> These look hot!


^thank you!  I have that style in clear PVC & black satin too 




pinkgoldfish said:


> I love the prada dégradé


^thank you!  me too!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! *I wear sandals all year down here*
> 
> 
> just reef gingers today (flip flops)


 
I know living in Florida, we get away with so much...LOVE IT!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## Spendaholic

annemerrick said:


> ^^^These are cute! What brand are they??!!


 
My uggs are super cute.  Mine are Chestnut.
They are UGG Australia. The style Tasman is still available at Nordstorms
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2764319?origin=category&resultback=5532
I wear mine indoors & outdoors.


----------



## insane-maryjane

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Alaia




Beautiful shoes, as always!


----------



## Windelynn

carrera993 said:


> OH I love those! I have my eye on a pair of very similar Tods boots.  How are they wearing? Are they comfortable?
> 
> TIA!



So far they are comfortable but I definitely need them to stretch out a lot more.
I usually wear 7.5-8 but in Tod's i wear 7. I just saw these on sale today where I live.


----------



## frick&frack

renee caovilla to a party tonight


----------



## insane-maryjane

Here are my Emma Cook boots from Topshop.


----------



## sammie_sue

^^OMG!! Love those *insane*...sooo cute.


----------



## frick&frack

sunday: dior


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jean-Michel Cazabat lace up boots


----------



## airborne

love these boots/ your blog



insane-maryjane said:


> Here are my Emma Cook boots from Topshop.


----------



## gipursegal

I wore my classic chanel flats with leggings and an oversized jumper sweater. Perfect for the chilly miami weather and still laid back!


----------



## Spendaholic

My UGG Tasmans.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: car shoe embroidered clogs


----------



## fifififiona

Rupert Sanderson Joyce, sienna miller version


----------



## cocosapphire

JCrew Black Riding Boots


----------



## frick&frack

giesswein wool clogs


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Balmain


----------



## Ilgin

CL Miss booties


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chanel Platform Clogs


----------



## annathijs

My short Hunter boots in olive! It was a wet day here in Amsterdam!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF Claude booties in black suede


----------



## luvmademoiselle

Over the knee Sam Edelman boots


----------



## frick&frack

last night: marciano


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i started with Steve Madden wedges but only made it 2 hours at the mall. wound up with my Rainbow flip flops, as per usual LOL


----------



## frick&frack

velvet prada for a christmas party saturday afternoon


----------



## frick&frack

sequin prada for a party saturday night


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner Ponyhair and Brown Leather Booties!


----------



## Ilgin

Jessica Simpson black OTK boots


----------



## mymaryjanes

I know people will be horrified... but today is a day at home studying for final exams.  So I am wearing CROCS.  Bright yellow Crocs.  They make great house shoes.

I did run up to campus briefly and for that a put on a pair of Mary Jane sliders from DC. I love them and I am sad to say that they are nearing the end of their useful life.


----------



## frick&frack

fendi


----------



## jchiara

my silver Havaianas


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Pink Uggs


----------



## Ilgin

CL cramberry fetichas


----------



## Spendaholic

my UGG Tasmans.


----------



## jchiara

white converse


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo Uggs


----------



## kett

I've been trying to avoid this thread because it is torture while I can't wear heels, but Frick & Frack those Fendi's are absolutely freakin' amazing!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Rocketdog -

Jade Satin Not shoes...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jil Sander


----------



## am2022

what's wrong kett??? did you have an injury/ surgery or something? hope you get better soon!



kett said:


> I've been trying to avoid this thread because it is torture while I can't wear heels, but Frick & Frack those Fendi's are absolutely freakin' amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> I've been trying to avoid this thread because it is torture while I can't wear heels, but Frick & Frack those Fendi's are absolutely freakin' amazing!


^awww...thank you!  hope you didn't get hurt...


----------



## frick&frack

pucci multi clogs


----------



## fashionforlife

DVF Jameson boots


----------



## jchiara

grey uggs


----------



## Ilgin

CL Mamimo 140s


----------



## kett

amacasa said:


> what's wrong kett??? did you have an injury/ surgery or something? hope you get better soon!



Fell down the stairs, broke a toe - it's been four weeks and I am starting to go nuts!

Mamimo's, Ilgin!!!


----------



## Ilgin

kett said:


> Fell down the stairs, broke a toe - it's been four weeks and I am starting to go nuts!
> 
> Mamimo's, Ilgin!!!


 
*kett*!!missed ya!! I'm so sorry to hear about your injury- hope you get well very soon ... we need some shoe porn!!


----------



## jchiara

white converse


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pink uggs


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> Fell down the stairs, broke a toe - it's been four weeks and I am starting to go nuts!



so sorry to hear that!!!

hope you heal 100% soon!


----------



## fashionforlife

black UGGs...:shame: not a dressed-up day with all the finals and the freezing weather...


----------



## airborne

jcs of course


----------



## frick&frack

YSL


----------



## jchiara

uggs of some color -- not sure which at the moment -- freezing and lazy day


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy studded flats


----------



## .pursefiend.

grey uggs


----------



## Spendaholic

UGG Tasmans.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Tory Burch black glitter "Corbet" ankle boots


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Leather Dolce Vita OTK boots


----------



## frick&frack

wore celines last night


----------



## BellaShoes

Ugg slippers at home right now...


----------



## jchiara

black tall uggs


----------



## Spendaholic

UGG Tasmans.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Ugg slippers, soon to be grey tall Uggs if I ever get off the couch and get my day started


----------



## frick&frack

last night: velvet caovillas


----------



## Ilgin

CL coral bananas


----------



## SwedishChef

black UGG Cottians


----------



## jchiara

black tall uggs


----------



## BellaShoes

Was wearing Frye Tall Jane Boots


----------



## taydev

I wore my bronze lanvin flats


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## oggers86

Yesterday I foolishly decided to wear a pair of high heels when it was -5C and icy. I lasted about half an hour before my feet turned numb and I got blisters. 

Back to work today so I shall be in my black flats!


----------



## Ilgin

suede Prada boots


----------



## BellaShoes

Louboutin Black Suede Babel Boots


----------



## jchiara

white converse


----------



## taydev

oggers86 said:


> Yesterday I foolishly decided to wear a pair of high heels when it was -5C and icy. I lasted about half an hour before my feet turned numb and I got blisters.
> 
> Back to work today so I shall be in my black flats!


I'm so sorry to hear that! At the same time, your post did make me laugh


----------



## oggers86

taydev said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that! At the same time, your post did make me laugh


 
Lol I probably made other people laugh watching me walk down the street in stupid shoes when they were all wearing their cosy winter boots. Lesson learned, save high heels and no socks for nights out or warmer weather!!


----------



## jchiara

right now, just my fuzzy socks since this weather is so bad and these floors are chilly -- but if I do venture out, my black tall Uggs.


----------



## BellaShoes

Black patent TB Reva flats


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans. Again.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Charlotte Olympia


----------



## BellaShoes

^Super fabulous!

I wore my Brian Atwood Drama pumps


----------



## jchiara

black tall Uggs


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## jchiara

black Havaianas


----------



## taydev

Tory  Burch Jaden boots. Sooooooo warm and comfy!


----------



## jen_sparro

Merry Christmas All!  Wearing my christmas present- Gucci Palmas


----------



## Ilgin

CL Louis sneakers


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans. Its to cold for anyothers.


----------



## mdlcal28

Vera Wang Boiled Wool Slippers! Its cold and I have stayed in jammies all day!


----------



## frick&frack

casadei


----------



## jchiara

my white Pumas for my hike and then my grey tall Uggs for when I got home...now I'm just in my fuzzy socks.


----------



## More More More

Rene Caovilla


----------



## ayla

Sendra 8822 acid washed boots.. loves them !


----------



## jchiara

chestnut tall uggs


----------



## missgiannina

vasque hiking boots because of the snow


----------



## FlipDiver

Christian Louboutin "Lastic"


----------



## More More More

Sonia Rykiel


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: YSLs


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy


----------



## Spendaholic

*today im wearing my *

*Flat Patent Black Front Buckles*.





*& My Ugg Tasmans.*


----------



## jchiara

black havaianas


----------



## minx

My new urban Choos 

Took a while getting used to walking in wooden platform heels.


----------



## jchiara

socks only -- not leaving the house today (yay!)


----------



## taydev

ysl denim tribute


----------



## taydev

jchiara said:


> socks only -- not leaving the house today (yay!)


 this is the best lol


----------



## frick&frack

prada camoscio tricol


----------



## BellaShoes

Dolce Vita OTK boots


----------



## xlovely

I have been wearing these around the house all day!


----------



## Pinkalicious

my Clarks Flirty boots... loveeee them to death


----------



## yazziestarr

valentino studded bow shoes  in the office and grey tory burch moccasin boots when leave the office


----------



## green.bee

staying home all day so I am wearing UGG tall classic - my favorite winter sleepers


----------



## hazeltt

Louboutin Bianca's =)


----------



## FlipDiver

hazeltt said:


> Louboutin Bianca's =)



 Love Loubs!

Wore my Lastics today:


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti red patent mules...I need to take a pic...


----------



## timayyyyy

xlovely said:


> I have been wearing these around the house all day!


OMG *lovely*, you have to tell me where you got those slippers! SO CUTE!


Was totally lazy today and since there was no snow on the ground and no one else at the office, I wore my Uggs.


----------



## thithi

CL Gazelle flats.


----------



## Spendaholic

My Suede Boots.


----------



## jchiara

white converse


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Derek Lam


----------



## janice

Dolce Vita Storm Boots. love...


----------



## c0uture

Topshop Wisteria


----------



## xlovely

timayyyyy said:


> OMG *lovely*, you have to tell me where you got those slippers! SO CUTE!
> 
> 
> Was totally lazy today and since there was no snow on the ground and no one else at the office, I wore my Uggs.



Hi *timayyyyy*  I got them as a Christmas gift, but I think she got them from Bath and Body works


----------



## frick&frack

wore these valentinos last night (for NYE)


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zanotti red patent mules...I need to take a pic...



took one!


----------



## Elsie87

^Very pretty, both pairs! 


Wore my Gucci Iman T-strap sandals on NYE:


----------



## Spendaholic

My Suede Boots Again.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^Very pretty, both pairs!
> 
> 
> Wore my Gucci Iman T-strap sandals on NYE:


^thank you!  you ROCK those Imans girlie!!! 




prada


----------



## Dukeprincess

I wore CL Micro booties on NYE


----------



## jchiara

grey tall uggs


----------



## minx

Marks and Spencers bedroom slippers


----------



## Dukeprincess

Brian Atwood Leopard Maniacs


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## frick&frack

chanel velvet/wood wedges


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood Black Patent Maniac 140's


----------



## ColdSteel

My new Miss Dior Peep toes!





I was so excited to get them I took cruddy modeling shots!


----------



## jchiara

Coach Sherling Beales in silver


----------



## airborne

You're bad to the bone F&F you have every shoe ....love these!



frick&frack said:


> chanel velvet/wood wedges


----------



## minx

My black Louboutin new decoltissimos


----------



## jchiara

black tall uggs


----------



## kett

frick&frack said:


> chanel velvet/wood wedges



TDF! I love them! (Love your toenail polish color too).


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> You're bad to the bone F&F you have every shoe ....love these!


^ thank you!!!  there are MANY more pairs out there that I want & don't have...yet 




kett said:


> TDF! I love them! (Love your toenail polish color too).


^thank you!  I took that pic last year, & now I can't remember what color that was


----------



## jchiara

coach shearling beales in silver


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Carlos Falchi for Neiman Marcus leather & snakeskin pumps, the pair on the right:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent


----------



## frick&frack

CL jlenia


----------



## stilly

Black Stiletto heels out for drinks with friends


----------



## jeshika

*stilly*, those are INSANE!


----------



## Catphan

My Havanas cos I'm on vacation!!


----------



## minx

stilly said:


> Black Stiletto heels out for drinks with friends



Woah those shoes are smokin'!!!  What brand are they?


----------



## Perfect Day

Stilly - to 'piggy back' the comments of others - they are HOT


----------



## kett

Burberry Aviator boots


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bordeaux Jimmy Choo Aimee pumps


----------



## Ilgin

kett said:


> Burberry Aviator boots


----------



## Ilgin

CL Miss booties today.


----------



## lorihmatthews

It's Friday -- Coach suede wedges with dark blue skinny jeans.


----------



## Raffaluv

Happy Friday Ladies!  Dress down Friday & 1st day out in my Alaia hiking boots!


----------



## jchiara

coach beales


----------



## stilly

Thanks *jeshika, minx *and *Perfect*!!!

The shoes are the ultra high pumps from a small company called rosashoes.com in the UK. Very nice people to buy from...a husband and wife team.


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## jchiara

black tall uggs


----------



## frick&frack

valentino


----------



## jchiara

nothing -- I'm staying home all day


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Wore my black patent CLs yoyo 85 to church


----------



## frick&frack

lacriox python wedges


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Brian Atwood tan Maniac 140s


----------



## fieryfashionist

Black Prada Sport boots... best boots ever!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cole Haan Talia booties


----------



## jchiara

grey tall uggs


----------



## frick&frack

valentino


----------



## fabchick1987

barefoot at home.  All day!!!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> valentino



You realize you are the only state not to get snow! That's just not fair!

Nice shoes BTW!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> You realize you are the only state not to get snow! That's just not fair!
> 
> Nice shoes BTW!


^lol...thank you!  my car showed it was 80 this afternoon.  supposed to be 68 for a high tomorrow (much prefer that number).  no wonder I'm getting sick again with these wild temp swings! 

I know the weather is great here in the winter, but it's near 90 from june through september.  remember that when I'm in what seems like a never-ending summer!


----------



## BellaShoes

Vicini tall suede boots


----------



## kett

Glitter Chucks - school has started again.


----------



## ColdSteel

My Miss Dior peep toes in black patent because I'm good at making bad decisions... my toe is likely broken but I wanted to wear them anyway!


----------



## Spendaholic

Not shoes but slipper socks.


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood Harrison Pumps


----------



## Rensa4LV

UGG snake tall Black


----------



## jchiara

white converse


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy basketweave wedges


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> ^lol...thank you!  my car showed it was 80 this afternoon.  supposed to be 68 for a high tomorrow (much prefer that number).  no wonder I'm getting sick again with these wild temp swings!
> 
> I know the weather is great here in the winter, but it's near 90 from june through september.  remember that when I'm in what seems like a never-ending summer!



Agreed! My SIL lives in orlando...let me say Disney world- End of July afternoon- Big mistake!


----------



## frick&frack

ColdSteel said:


> My Miss Dior peep toes in black patent because I'm good at making bad decisions... my toe is likely broken but I wanted to wear them anyway!


^uh oh...be careful!  love your new diors!!!




BellaShoes said:


> Brian Atwood Harrison Pumps


^gorgeous!!!  off to google...




shikki said:


> Agreed! My SIL lives in orlando...let me say Disney world- End of July afternoon- Big mistake!


^orlando is even hotter than here during the summer...it's like being in hell!




sick, so just slippers & socks for me today


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Brian Atwood Nude Maniac!


----------



## Spendaholic

My Patent Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Brian Atwood Peep Toes


----------



## kett

ColdSteel said:


> My Miss Dior peep toes in black patent because I'm good at making bad decisions... my toe is likely broken but I wanted to wear them anyway!



I love it! A girl after my own heart. My toe is broken too, I haven't been able to wear heels for 8 weeks it is so bad, but the other day I drank a tall glass of champagne, gritted my teeth and wore some anyway!


----------



## BellaShoes

Lots of Atwoods!!

I was in my Vicini tall suede boots today... paired with my Wolford Bondage tights..


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada pumps


----------



## jeshika

CL Royal Blue Maudissimas. Color is darker IRL


----------



## ReisKitty

^^^ Love that color!


----------



## jchiara

silver Havaianas


----------



## frick&frack

reef ginger flip flops


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Chanel Ballerinas


----------



## Spendaholic

My Patent Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## calotine

Sergio Rossi Platform Pump





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kett

Very pretty


----------



## kett

Burberry Aviator bootie


----------



## jchiara

silver havaianas


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## Ilgin

Jimmy Choo Ailsa red suede pumps with black skinny jeans


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood Nude Powers


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome to TPF *pixie*... please take a moment to read forum rules.. you cannot post your own auctions here.


----------



## jchiara

silver havaianas


----------



## shikki

Lanvin Ballerina pumps


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Derek Lam


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## ashtray-girl

as I will only hop out to the gym today, I wear my navy classic tall ugg boots


----------



## bagfashionista

fuzzy slippers -- ice storm out there..not venturing out!


----------



## ShopAddikt

Gucci Sofia pumps and burberry rain boots, lol.


----------



## Ilgin

Pigalle flats


----------



## jchiara

silver Havaianas


----------



## frick&frack

purple reef gingers


----------



## BellaShoes

Dolce Vita OTK boots


----------



## ellacoach

Jimmy Choo Hunter rain boots.


----------



## DC-Cutie

commute to work - SW 5050 boots
in the offiice - CL BiBi


----------



## linhhhuynh

Bakers OTK 'Tates'


----------



## kett

Burberry Aviators AGAIN


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## cocosapphire

Sergio Rossi (camel stretch leather) boots


----------



## linhhhuynh

Lanvin crisscross patent navy flats


----------



## Ilgin

brown suede Guess boots


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood Maniac Pumps- Olive 120mm


----------



## Trayler

Vera Wang Lillian flats (black)


----------



## b00mbaka

Gucci rainboots to & fro but my CL graffiti clichy in the office


----------



## rdgldy

With this crazy weather, Ugg Rainier boots


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik Brown Suede Over-the-Knee Boots


----------



## Elsie87

black CL Esoteri booties


----------



## Ilgin

Zanotti sandals


----------



## b00mbaka

Gucci rainboots to & fro again (I HATE THIS WEATHER!!!) and black CL Mads.


----------



## frick&frack

sergio rossi


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## Ilgin

Jessica Simpson otk boots in tan


----------



## calotine

L'autre Chose


----------



## frick&frack

last night...CL red patent you yous


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> last night...CL red patent you yous


 These are a classic!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  I agree...perfect color & perfect heel.  so glad to see you around here again!!! 



P.Y.T. said:


> These are a classic!


----------



## lily25

My new navy blue pumps!


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> last night...CL red patent you yous



 Ooooh! Really nice heel! How many inches Fricky? Are they comfy?


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent


----------



## jchiara

camo havaianas


----------



## Fabibi

My favorite cowboy boots
Corall Vintage!!


----------



## jmcadon

rdgldy said:


> With this crazy weather, Ugg Rainier boots


I have these, too! So cute and glad the style came back this year


----------



## it'sanaddiction

These BCBGMAXAZRIA Boots


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Guess Maeve last night and my feet were rightly fatigued. Today I'll just be wearing my Converse sneakers.


----------



## Deborah1986

frick&frack said:


> last night...CL red patent you yous


 
_omg i neeed this amazing !!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## calotine

André


----------



## pinkgoldfish

it'sanaddiction said:


> These BCBGMAXAZRIA Boots



Loving these! Too bad the closest BCBG store disappeared!


----------



## jchiara

white converse


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Black Vince Camuto's


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pinkgoldfish said:


> Loving these! Too bad the closest BCBG store disappeared!


 
Thanks! I found them at Saks Off 5th. Oops! I just realized you're in Europe.


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> Ooooh! Really nice heel! How many inches Fricky? Are they comfy?


^thank you!  they're 4 inches...very comfy!




Deborah1986 said:


> _omg i neeed this amazing !!!!!!!!!!_


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

sunday: wore miu miu vernice plisse


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^^*frick&frack *- I'm loving your Red Christian Louboutins & your Miu Mius.

Sunday & Today - My Ugg Tasmans. (its freezing weather).


----------



## cocosapphire

Aquatalia black patent leather booties


----------



## Ilgin

steve madden boots


----------



## Windelynn

my nicholas kirkwoods!!


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo Uggs...again!


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> ^^^^*frick&frack *- I'm loving your Red Christian Louboutins & your Miu Mius.


^thank you!


wore flip flops today & CL evita to dinner tonight


----------



## cocosapphire

Today, it's Vince Camuto leather bordeaux tall boots


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy


----------



## frick&frack

wearing flip flops now, & these hand-painted renee caovillas to a client meeting later


----------



## singsongjones

Martin Margiela tan "paperbag" booties


----------



## Ilgin

singsongjones said:


> Martin Margiela tan "paperbag" booties


Cool!!

I'm wearing black Prada boots today with jeans tucked inside, it's raining heavily.


----------



## Spendaholic

Today i wore my Patent Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## linhhhuynh

my new Aldo shoes!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

linhhhuynh said:


> my new Aldo shoes!



LOVE those!! What are they called?


----------



## linhhhuynh

LoveMyMarc said:


> LOVE those!! What are they called?



they're called Collicott  i love them - they're on sale too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood Drama


----------



## LoveMyMarc

linhhhuynh said:


> they're called Collicott  i love them - they're on sale too!



OMG! Thanks. How high is the heel?


Your pictures look SO much better than Aldo's, lol!!


----------



## stilly

Wore my Icone boots with a J. Crew skirt to work today on a snowy day...


----------



## am2022

Lanvin bow pump!


----------



## Ilgin

pigalle flats- they'r broken in.


----------



## Spendaholic

my Patent Black Front Buckle Flats Again.


----------



## frick&frack

dior karma croc


----------



## purse collector

linhhhuynh said:


> my new Aldo shoes!



Beautiful!


----------



## Ilgin

Miss Dior cage sandals


----------



## Spendaholic

My Black Suede Boots.


----------



## jchiara

grey tall uggs


----------



## linhhhuynh

LoveMyMarc said:


> OMG! Thanks. How high is the heel?
> Your pictures look SO much better than Aldo's, lol!!



ya, the only reason i liked em is cause i saw them IRL first, not online. online they're kinda 'eh,' you know? but they're not that high, pretty comfy cause of the chunky heel. are you going to get them?



purse collector said:


> Beautiful!



thank you!!


----------



## ReisKitty

linhhhuynh...Thanks for posting the pic of your Aldo heels! 

I just ordered a pair online, on sale for $50! 

Thanks again!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Amysou111 said:


> linhhhuynh...Thanks for posting the pic of your Aldo heels!
> 
> I just ordered a pair online, on sale for $50!
> 
> Thanks again!



no way!! i hope you love them! make sure to post a pic


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## LoveMyMarc

linhhhuynh said:


> ya, the only reason i liked em is cause i saw them IRL first, not online. online they're kinda 'eh,' you know? but they're not that high, pretty comfy cause of the chunky heel. are you going to get them?



I am still debating...I wish I knew the exact heel height.


----------



## linhhhuynh

LoveMyMarc said:


> I am still debating...I wish I knew the exact heel height.



it's about 4 1/2 in i think


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Pink Prada flats! So comfy


----------



## purse-nality

luv! perfect rich tan! reminds me of chloe... are the heels real wood? or like a faux leather wood-finish? these would look great w/ wide/flared jeans and spring flowy dresses!


----------



## jchiara

chestnut tall uggs


----------



## Spendaholic

My Patent Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## linhhhuynh

purse-nality said:


> luv! perfect rich tan! reminds me of chloe... are the heels real wood? or like a faux leather wood-finish? these would look great w/ wide/flared jeans and spring flowy dresses!



yes, i cannot wait for it to get warmer here so i can wear it with my floral stuff! but i honestly cannot tell if it's 'real' wood, i think it may be a combination of wood and other stuff


----------



## techgirl

Grey classic cardy uggs (on one foot) - cast on the other.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

L.a.m.b.


----------



## BellaShoes

Chanel cap toe ballerina flats


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## LoveMyMarc

linhhhuynh said:


> it's about 4 1/2 in i think


Ugh, I don't want to go over 4'', otherwise I'd be TOO tall, lol! I'm already 5'7''. 



purse-nality said:


> luv! perfect rich tan! reminds me of chloe... are the heels real wood? or like a faux leather wood-finish? these would look great w/ wide/flared jeans and spring flowy dresses!


On the website it says it's real leather.


----------



## tulip8

Grey Original Hunter Boots, with cable cuff liner in navy


----------



## linhhhuynh

LoveMyMarc said:


> Ugh, I don't want to go over 4'', otherwise I'd be TOO tall, lol! I'm already 5'7''.



oh, weird, i'm 5'7" exactly also! sometimes i don't like being too tall, but these are so cute that i ignored my rule. plus the chunky heel makes it seem not AS tall, you know? i think you should give em a try! 



LoveMyMarc said:


> On the website it says it's real leather.



yes, the tops are real leather, but she was asking about the actual heel part, which i wasn't positive about


----------



## cocosapphire

*Frick&Frack  *- -  Very nice suede Louboutin slingbacks, I likey!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^Yes yes, me too! 


I'm wearing CL peacock patent Pigalles:


----------



## Spendaholic

My Black Suede Boots.


----------



## jchiara

right now, my black fuzzy slippers


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> *Frick&Frack  *- -  Very nice suede Louboutin slingbacks, I likey!!


^thank you!




Elsie87 said:


> ^^Yes yes, me too!
> 
> I'm wearing CL peacock patent Pigalles:


^thank you!  I LOVE your peacock color pigalles!!!



miu miu to dinner saturday night





dolce & gabbana leopard ponyhair on sunday


----------



## linhhhuynh




----------



## purse-nality

linhhhuynh said:


> oh, weird, i'm 5'7" exactly also! sometimes i don't like being too tall, but these are so cute that i ignored my rule. plus the chunky heel makes it seem not AS tall, you know? i think you should give em a try!
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the tops are real leather, but she was asking about the actual heel part, which i wasn't positive about



thank you!


----------



## jchiara

chestnut tall uggs


----------



## cocosapphire

Love those CL peacocks too, Elsie (that heel would be a comfortable height for me)!! 




Elsie87 said:


> ^^Yes yes, me too!
> 
> 
> I'm wearing CL peacock patent Pigalles:


----------



## cocosapphire

*frick&frack:* Seeing your beautiful ponyhair D&G slingbacks reminds me that I must pull out my D&G ponyhair loafers from the back of the closet and start wearing them now! Perhaps I'll wear them tomorrow! 




frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> 
> dolce & gabbana leopard ponyhair on sunday


----------



## cocosapphire

Today, I'm wearing Faconnable Basketweave Black Leather boots.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> *frick&frack:* Seeing your beautiful ponyhair D&G slingbacks reminds me that I must pull out my D&G ponyhair loafers from the back of the closet and start wearing them now! Perhaps I'll wear them tomorrow!


^thanks!  you should definitely wear yours 




prada


----------



## jchiara

black fuzzy slippers....why do I bother posting on this thread.....:weird:


----------



## frick&frack

^lol!



dior queen mum


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Brian Atwood Cognac Maniacs


----------



## b00mbaka

Although I consider this thread all yours, *frick&frack*, why don't you have a collection thread?!?!?


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans today (-ºC weather)


----------



## ellief

Uggs!  It's below zero here today!


----------



## kett

Gucci Division pumps - it is below 0 in Utah too... UGH!


----------



## frick&frack

b00mbaka said:


> Although I consider this thread all yours, *frick&frack*, why don't you have a collection thread?!?!?


^ hahaha...you're sweet AND funny...great combo   ...thanks for your compliment 

why don't I have a collection thread: 1. laziness, 2. having to see exactly what you have all together...no escape/denial, 3. have you seen some of the odd/rude/strange comments I get or others get?  what would happen if I had a collection thread???


----------



## jchiara

oh hey I know -- I'll post what I'm wearing today! 
Guess what they are????
My black fuzzy slippers!


----------



## linhhhuynh

my Bakers OTK boots


----------



## michellejy

frick&frack said:


> ^lol!
> 
> 
> 
> dior queen mum



Those are lovely. How does Dior sizing run compared to US sizing?


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^ hahaha...you're sweet AND funny...great combo  ...thanks for your compliment
> 
> why don't I have a collection thread: 1. laziness, 2. having to see exactly what you have all together...no escape/denial, 3. have you seen some of the odd/rude/strange comments I get or others get? what would happen if I had a collection thread???


 

Yeah, I was wondering the same.  *Com'on we'd all love to see your collection thread!!* 

We're waaaiting...  

In the meantime, I'm wearing Sigerson Morrison ZipAround Black Leather Boots


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Yeah, I was wondering the same.  *Com'on we'd all love to see your collection thread!!*
> 
> We're waaaiting...
> 
> In the meantime, I'm wearing Sigerson Morrison ZipAround Black Leather Boots


^lol!!!  maybe I'll get up the nerve to face inappropriate comments some day...




michellejy said:


> Those are lovely. How does Dior sizing run compared to US sizing?


^thank you!  I usually size up 1/2 size.


----------



## frick&frack

prada python


----------



## *want it all*

cocosapphire said:


> In the meantime, I'm wearing Sigerson Morrison ZipAround Black Leather Boots


OMG!    Beautiiiiiiiiiful!  



frick&frack said:


> ^lol!!!  maybe I'll get up the nerve to face inappropriate comments some day...


LOL wut?    I'm fairly new to the glass slipper forum, but what sorts of inappropriate comments come around the collection threads?  Should I be scared to run a search?  :ninja:


----------



## michellejy

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  I usually size up 1/2 size.



Thanks. That seems to be what I need in about 99% of shoes with Italian sizing.


----------



## frick&frack

michellejy said:


> Thanks. That seems to be what I need in about 99% of shoes with Italian sizing.



I find it varies a lot.  prada, miu miu, caovilla, & gucci usually run TTS for me.  chanel is very small.  with valentino, dior, fendi, pucci, YSL...I usually size up 1/2.  CL vary by style.


----------



## thithi

wow, the ziparound boots are cool!!

 i wore a pair of zara ankle boots but they got covered in mud after trying to cross the divider when I parked across the street.  boooo.


----------



## michellejy

frick&frack said:


> I find it varies a lot.  prada, miu miu, caovilla, & gucci usually run TTS for me.  chanel is very small.  with valentino, dior, fendi, pucci, YSL...I usually size up 1/2.  CL vary by style.



I have tried Giuseppe Zanotti (could wear my US size, but I liked the way the peep toe looked on the ones that were 1/2 up), Gucci (1/2 up from US), Burberry (1 full size up), Casadei (1 full size up), and Brian Atwood (1 full size up). I'm getting some Georgia Goodman soon, so hopefully I ordered those in the correct size.

I could probably do my US size in everything I've ordered 1/2 size up, but I have a fear of creepy toe overhang.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Basic Pumps by Alejandro Ingelmo


----------



## cocosapphire

Hmmm...inappropriate comments...that's NOT good.    Sorry to hear that, *frick&frack*.


Thank you **want it all** and *thithi*! 

*thithi *- - hope your zara's aren't ruined.

BTW, the Sigerson Morrison ZipAround are currently on sale at shopbop for $247.50 http://www.shopbop.com/shoes-boots/br/v=1/2534374302112432.htm


Today, I'm wearing Ballin Studded Leather Booties


----------



## frick&frack

michellejy said:


> I have tried Giuseppe Zanotti (could wear my US size, but I liked the way the peep toe looked on the ones that were 1/2 up), Gucci (1/2 up from US), Burberry (1 full size up), Casadei (1 full size up), and Brian Atwood (1 full size up). I'm getting some Georgia Goodman soon, so hopefully I ordered those in the correct size.
> 
> I could probably do my US size in everything I've ordered 1/2 size up, but I have a fear of creepy toe overhang.


^I think I wear TTS in GZ too.  I don't have any burberry, TTS or up 1/2 with casadei, & I don't have any BA...yet 

too funny...toe overhang is a big fear for me too, but I don't have long toes so it's not usually an issue.  I worry about heel overhang too.  I guess I like my shoes a little big especially since 95% of mine are open toe.




cocosapphire said:


> Today, I'm wearing Ballin Studded Leather Booties


^fantastic detailing on these!


----------



## Spendaholic

yesturday & today - My Ugg Tasmans


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Trooper pumps for going out tonight


----------



## b00mbaka

Diane von Furstenberg Jordan Over The Knee Boot


----------



## b00mbaka

frick&frack said:


> ^lol!!! maybe I'll get up the nerve to face inappropriate comments some day...
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you! I usually size up 1/2 size.


 

Aww! Those creeps ruined it! But I understand


----------



## michellejy

frick&frack said:


> ^I think I wear TTS in GZ too.  I don't have any burberry, TTS or up 1/2 with casadei, & I don't have any BA...yet
> 
> too funny...toe overhang is a big fear for me too, but I don't have long toes so it's not usually an issue.  I worry about heel overhang too.  I guess I like my shoes a little big especially since 95% of mine are open toe.



I didn't realize it until you said that, but with the exception of maybe three pair of pumps and my boots, everything I have is open toe too. Now it makes sense why my husband thought the toe looked so weird on the last shoes I bought. He's not used to seeing me in shoes with toes at all.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> YSL Trooper pumps for going out tonight


^yeah baby, YEAH!!! 




b00mbaka said:


> Aww! Those creeps ruined it! But I understand


^thanks!  the last time I had a rude comment, someone I didn't even know defended me.  it felt great...there are so many wonderful people on this forum.




michellejy said:


> I didn't realize it until you said that, but with the exception of maybe three pair of pumps and my boots, everything I have is open toe too. Now it makes sense why my husband thought the toe looked so weird on the last shoes I bought. He's not used to seeing me in shoes with toes at all.


^lol...that's funny!  do you live in a warm climate too?  I see closed toe shoes that I like, but there's no point in buying them.  they sit in my closet, possibly have an outing once or twice a year, or go on vacation with me...that's about it.


----------



## frick&frack

wore flip flops most of the day, then wore CL jlenias for a last minute dinner invitation


----------



## michellejy

frick&frack said:


> ^lol...that's funny!  do you live in a warm climate too?  I see closed toe shoes that I like, but there's no point in buying them.  they sit in my closet, possibly have an outing once or twice a year, or go on vacation with me...that's about it.



No, it's freezing here. I just hate having my feet closed in.


----------



## cocosapphire

Today, I'm wearing my long forgotten D&G Eelskin and Ponyhair Loafers that I pulled out from the far, far corners of my closet (oh, I've been really missing these comfy shoes).   Great to wear for running errands today!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Nine West Peep Toe Booties....


----------



## frick&frack

beverly feldman pewter/crystal flats


----------



## Jujuma

Frye fur lined "muck"(as in mucky weather)boots, then Ferragamo backless driving mules when safely inside. I can't wait for open toes, and another storm is coming Saturday!!!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Nine West 'Donley'...


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans


----------



## Flip88

cocosapphire said:


> Today, I'm wearing my long forgotten D&G Eelskin and Ponyhair Loafers that I pulled out from the far, far corners of my closet (oh, I've been really missing these comfy shoes).   Great to wear for running errands today!



They look so comfy and stylish - fabulous


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy wedges


----------



## Ilgin

CL Altadamas


----------



## frick&frack

renee caovilla tonight


----------



## Mitzy

Floofy black house shoes! It is Saturday and we are staying in. My feet are sooooo cold. I need some Uggs.


----------



## frick&frack

this morning, CL yoyo 85s









tonight, MBMJ bronze espadrille wedges


----------



## fumi

Christian Louboutin Pigalle Flats


----------



## cocosapphire

Flip88 said:


> They look so comfy and stylish - fabulous


 
Thanks!  Yes, they are super comfy and quite versatile.  I should make an effort to wear them more often.


Today, I wore Dior green canvas pumps.


----------



## FlipDiver

Christian Louboutin Egoutinas


----------



## michellejy

frick&frack said:


> this morning, CL yoyo 85s



Now I'm kicking myself for not buying the pair in this color that popped up on eBay recently. The photos were so dark I wasn't sure if I would like it. This color is beautiful though.


----------



## Althea G.

Ive got Marc Jacobs, Louboutin and Prada, and I CAN'T WEAR THEM!!! (because of plantar faciitis...) So today it's Birkenstocks!


----------



## cocosapphire

FlipDiver said:


> Christian Louboutin Egoutinas


 

So awesome, *FlipDiver*, love the embellishments!!  I've seen them IRL in the grey suede and didn't like them, but yours in black leather is much prettier.


----------



## frick&frack

michellejy said:


> Now I'm kicking myself for not buying the pair in this color that popped up on eBay recently. The photos were so dark I wasn't sure if I would like it. This color is beautiful though.



thank you!  I love this color!  I just need it in glitter


----------



## jchiara

Tall Chestnut Uggs (hey, at least it wasn't my black fuzzy slippers again -- although that WAS earlier.....)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy wedges


----------



## cocosapphire

Nine West Black Leather Booties


----------



## Ilgin

CL louis sneakers


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Wore my CL Moirismo espadrilles to a house party


----------



## frick&frack

^I have them in pink too...twinsie (yet again)!!! 


wore reef ginger flip flops in sparkle (silver) today


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> ^*I have them in pink too...twinsie* (yet again)!!!
> 
> 
> wore reef ginger flip flops in sparkle (silver) today


 
Are you kidding me? lol!


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Are you kidding me? lol!



nope...you're my biggest shoe twin!!!  from havaianas to pucci to CL!


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik two-tone grey quilted leather and black patent flats


----------



## linhhhuynh

^those are so chic!

my Lanvin Criss Cross flats


----------



## michellejy

cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik two-tone grey quilted leather and black patent flats



I love these. I actually don't own any flats.


----------



## michellejy

oops double post


----------



## frick&frack

9 west crystal thongs


----------



## Ilgin

Jimmy Choo snakeskin peeptoe pumps


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## bnjj

Jimmy Choo


----------



## BellaShoes

Louboutin Black Suede Babel boots


----------



## frick&frack

tuesday night: miu miu clogs


----------



## cocosapphire

linhhhuynh said:


> ^those are so chic!


 


michellejy said:


> I love these. I actually don't own any flats.


 
Thank you *linhhhuynh* and *michellejy*!  

Honestly, *michellejy*, I don't own too many flats, mainly because they don't flatter my legs like high heels do and I feel too short in flats (I'm 5'5").


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> tuesday night: miu miu clogs


 
Love the studded clogs, *frick&frack*!   I swear, it's impossible for me to
wear clogs without stepping out of them.  I only own one pair and rarely
wear them due to the fact that it's difficult to keep them on (my toes dig
into the soles so they won't slip off my feet!).


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Love the studded clogs, *frick&frack*!   I swear, it's impossible for me to
> wear clogs without stepping out of them.  I only own one pair and rarely
> wear them due to the fact that it's difficult to keep them on (my toes dig
> into the soles so they won't slip off my feet!).


^thank you!  lol...nearly all of my shoes are a mule type.  maybe it just takes getting used to?  but I have _definitely _stepped out of my shoes on occasion


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! lol...nearly all of my shoes are a mule type. maybe it just takes getting used to? *but I have definitely stepped out of my shoes on occasion*


 
^Yeah, and it especially hurts if the arch of your foot hits the hard wooden edges or heel of the clog. If I ever purchase another pair of clogs, it will definitely have a strap on the back to help keep my feet in.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> nope...you're my biggest shoe twin!!! from havaianas to pucci to CL!


 
So I was flipping back through the pages: I noticed you have CL Yoyo 85s...I have em in black.  Amazing


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> So I was flipping back through the pages: I noticed you have CL Yoyo 85s...I have em in black.  Amazing


^are yours patent?  we really are shoe twins...it's the puccis that get me the most...I never see anyone around here with pucci shoes 



meeting a client for lunch...going to wear valentino


----------



## cocosapphire

Modern Vintage Crinkle Leather Foldover Boots (color:  slate)


----------



## Ilgin

CL Madame butterfly pumps


----------



## frick&frack

^   am dying for a pair...please post a pic!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

my Black Patant Front Buckle Flats with Tights. (old picture to show the look)


----------



## Ilgin

for *frick&frack*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jessica Simpson


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i really like those CBU! are they comfy?


----------



## Brigitte031

Gucci Venus sandal


----------



## jchiara

black tall Uggs


----------



## caitycat

Short black uggs

so cold! wish I could wear some nice sandals right now and relax outside :/


----------



## stilly

Icone Thigh High Boots with a short pleated skirt


----------



## frick&frack

Ilgin said:


> for *frick&frack*
> View attachment 1321616



thank you!!!  what a fun surprise that they're pony leopard!


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Black Leather OTK Boots (with a knee length black sweater dress)


----------



## carlarp

Love these boots - if only can find them!



stilly said:


> Icone Thigh High Boots with a short pleated skirt


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> ^are yours patent? we really are shoe twins...it's the puccis that get me the most...*I never see anyone around here with pucci shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeting a client for lunch...going to wear valentino


 
 that is soooo true. And yes,ma'am,they are patent.


----------



## Ilgin

Miu Miu mint peep toe pumps- the weather is so good today!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## Elsie87

CL Simples:


----------



## jchiara

no shoes -- stayed home feeling yucky in my socks


----------



## Brigitte031

Forgot the brand... got them at DSW a year or so ago. They're argyle print oxford heels.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> CL Simples:


^ the color & the goa leather



wore reef ginger flip flops today


----------



## cocosapphire

Emporio Armani Silver Leather Flats


----------



## Ilgin

CL black patent Pigalle flats


----------



## frick&frack

wore reefs most of the day


wearing these marciano beaded slides tonight


----------



## Spendaholic

Thursday - My Adidas Trainers.






Friday - My Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Wore my pink uggs all day at home(a lil chilly in Central Florida today). Man,do I need a new pair. These have seen better days. lol!


----------



## jchiara

Tall Chestnut Uggs


----------



## stilly

1969 Knee High boots with a Forever 21 skirt


----------



## Elsie87

Going out in CL Esoteri booties:


----------



## PrincessBal

My Zebra Flats!


----------



## cocosapphire

BCBGIRL Black Patent Platforms


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Going out in CL Esoteri booties:


^love these!  can definitely picture you in a great outfit with these shoes!



it got cold here today...wearing pucci clogs


----------



## Spendaholic

my ugg tasmans.


----------



## Ilgin

I'm going barefoot today.
yesterday I wore Marni platforms.


----------



## cocosapphire

My Stuart Weitzman Burgundy Suede Studded Pumps


----------



## fashionforlife

TB snake revas...I'm not going out today so causal should be fine...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior


----------



## jchiara

grey tall uggs


----------



## nlichtman

PrincessBal said:


> My Zebra Flats!



Love the zebra flats where are they from?

UGG Bailey buttons in Grey today x


----------



## michellejy

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Dior



I love the heel on these!


----------



## frick&frack

valentino this morning






zanotti to dinner


----------



## cocosapphire

*Happy Valentines Day!!*

Today, I'm wearing my *Kate Spade Red Suede Love  Pumps*


----------



## linhhhuynh

i'm loving everyone's pink and red shoes!!


----------



## michellejy

frick&frack said:


> valentino this morning



I don't normally like pink, but these are


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> *Happy Valentines Day!!*
> 
> Today, I'm wearing my *Kate Spade Red Suede Love  Pumps*


^I  these!!!  so adorable!




michellejy said:


> I don't normally like pink, but these are


^thank you!  lol...pink is my favorite


----------



## BagsR4Me

Fiorentini + Baker Bi Boots


----------



## Ilgin

Miu Miu jeweled flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Marni


----------



## frick&frack

today...reef ginger flip flops


to dinner tonight...zanotti


----------



## LoveMyMarc

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Marni


Those are really gorgeous!


----------



## kdo

BEAUTIFUL pic!



CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Marni


----------



## sneezz

Hard to tell from the pic as my boots have blended into my jeggings.   them!


----------



## Spendaholic

Black Patent Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## Ilgin

M by MJ Miss Marc flats


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^I  these!!! so adorable!


 
Thanks *frick&frack*!  



Today's weather is much colder than yesterday, so I'm back in the boots...Stuart Weitzman brown leather riding, to be exact.


----------



## Shopmore

black TB reva w/ silver emblem


----------



## jchiara

Tall Chestnut Uggs


----------



## Brigitte031

In the mood for Spring so I busted out my Miu Miu clogs. It's fun wearing them again!!


----------



## fumi

^Love those Miu Miu clogs! So cute


----------



## kat99

From earlier, but an old pair of Miu Mius I found I had, from my blog:


----------



## Brigitte031

Thanks, *Fumi*!! 

^Oooh man, those Miu Mius are hot, *kat99*! I love studs on shoes, and combined with that leather they look super edgy!


----------



## cocosapphire

kat99 said:


> From earlier, but an old pair of Miu Mius I found I had, from my blog:
> 
> 30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lg9c0qkTEl1qh16p3o1_500.jpg


 
^Love 'em!


----------



## Spendaholic

Black Patent Front Buckle Flats (out)
My ugg tasmans (in)


----------



## michellejy

kat99 - Those Miu Mius are gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Sergio Rossi


----------



## ithodge

tory burch reva ballerina gold


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada platform boots


----------



## kat99

Thanks everybody!


----------



## cocosapphire

Today, it's Prada Patent Slingbacks


----------



## Spendaholic

My Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Ballerina Flats


----------



## Elsie87

CL turquoise suede Simples


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Brown Mules with Horsebit Ring Buckle


----------



## bag_krazy

Tory Burch Revas in Black/Silver


----------



## Ilgin

jessica simpson black otk boots


----------



## ithodge

tory burch reva red, although they look orange


----------



## Shopmore

Black patent TB revas


----------



## Brigitte031

Wore some super basic almond toe black pumps to work today. Now I'm going to hang out with some friends and since I got these in the mail yesterdayyyy:




I'm super duper happy wearing them. The glitter is just so freaking brilliant. Hahaha. 

Zanotti glitter boots.


----------



## frick&frack

^they're fabulous!


valentino


----------



## Spendaholic

Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Ugg!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*: LOVE! 


For going out tonight:

Gucci sandals


----------



## jchiara

grey tall uggs


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## PrincessBal

I was wearing my banana republic leopard flats last night


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *F&f*: LOVE!
> 
> 
> For going out tonight:
> 
> Gucci sandals


^thank you!  those guccis are outstanding!!!



chanel velvet/wood


----------



## kett

last night - Christian Louboutin MBB's


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> last night - Christian Louboutin MBB's


^so fabulous on you!  & love the McQ too!


----------



## jchiara

black fuzzy slippers -- it's snowy and cold and I am sleepy.....


----------



## Spendaholic

ugg tasmans


----------



## Dukeprincess

Burberry Rainboots


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada


----------



## annemerrick

Elizabeth & James "Send" wedges


----------



## jchiara

Tall Chestnut Uggs


----------



## kett

CL Bianca slingbacks


----------



## PrincessBal

Nude Pumps:


----------



## frick&frack

dior


----------



## Spendaholic

Ugg Tasmans


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada boots


----------



## BooCo

Jack Rogers. I'm in Miami


----------



## NoSnowHere

Black havaianas


----------



## frick&frack

sergio rossi


----------



## cocosapphire

Nicole Miller Burgundy Patent and Velvet Pumps


----------



## michellejy

My studded Miu Miu peep toes.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Givenchy


----------



## silver_sage

my black TB flats


----------



## Lanier

Black TB Revas


----------



## cocosapphire

Max Studio Black Leather Pumps


----------



## Ilgin

CL pigalle flats


----------



## ReisKitty

michellejy said:


> My studded Miu Miu peep toes.


 
 These are HOT!


----------



## michellejy

^ Thank you. My husband described them as "interesting" when I showed him.


----------



## frick&frack

michellejy said:


> My studded Miu Miu peep toes.


^LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE these!!!




beverly feldman


----------



## jchiara

black tall uggs


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada boots


----------



## frick&frack

lambertson truex


----------



## cocosapphire

Moda Gunmetal Slingbacks


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg Tasmans Again.


----------



## jchiara

grey tall uggs


----------



## Dukeprincess

Leopard Revas


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi wedges


----------



## Ilgin

CL Louis sneakers


----------



## cocosapphire

BCBGIRLS Wedge Platforms


----------



## michellejy

Doc Martens Darcie in Cherry Red

No pic of my own, so this is what they look like: http://www.shoes.com/en-US/Product/EC1210046-5120557/Dr.+Martens/Cherry+Red/Women%27s+Darcie.aspx?catalog_name=web&CMP=OTC-GoogleBase&partnerid=GoogleBase&cpc=GoogleBase&campaign=Dr.%20Martens&category=W&cpckw=Dr.%20Martens%20Women%27s%20Darcie%20Boots%20%28Cherry%20Red%29&CAWELAID=463832245


----------



## cocosapphire

Cole Haan Bronze Patent Pumps


----------



## jchiara

black tall Uggs


----------



## chunkylover53

Witchery 'Maximus' black sandals with gold trim


----------



## PrincessBal

French Sole Ballerina's:


----------



## darielle

Tory Burch Black Python Sophie Wedges! So comfy and I'm running everywhere in em.

http://bp0.blogger.com/_tVDPtbENEn4...CC3s/s320/ToryBurchSophieBlkSnk_Front_300.jpg


----------



## kett

Christian Louboutin MBBS


----------



## stilly

1969 Black Pumps to the airport for a work trip


----------



## Ilgin

kett said:


> Christian Louboutin MBBS


----------



## Ilgin

Miu Miu cat mary janes


----------



## queennadine

TB Thora sandals in Bronze


----------



## cocosapphire

Taryn Rose Black Patent Slingbacks


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## Ilgin

JC Ailsa red suede pumps


----------



## BagsR4Me

Fiorentini + Baker Bi Boots (Black)


----------



## PrincessBal

suede wedge ankle boots in beige


----------



## jchiara

black tall uggs


----------



## Spendaholic

My Black Patent Front Buckle Flats & My Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## im a dandy lion

Frye Paige tall riding boots in tan.  I love 'em!


----------



## cocosapphire

Stuart Weitzman Studded Burgundy Suede Platform Pumps


----------



## ~bastet

Nine West silver flats because I pulled a muscle in my back and heels make it hurt to walk.


----------



## Ilgin

JC Ailsas again


----------



## PrincessBal

Brown Boots:


----------



## Ilgin

CL black patent ADs


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Black Leather Pumps


----------



## jchiara

nothing -- i stayed inside all day like a hermit crab and my black tall uggs ripped the back of my ankle to shreds....I am in pain.....Ö(


----------



## Spendaholic

My Black Patent Front Buckle Flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Charlotte Olympia pumps


----------



## am2022

isabel marant boots!  comfort during rain!


----------



## Ilgin

miu miu cat mary janes


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Jeffrey Campbell lace-up wedge boots.


----------



## frick&frack

MBMJ bronze sequin wedges


----------



## Spendaholic

My Black Patent Front Buckle Flats & My Ugg Tasmans.


----------



## Ilgin

no shoes at all ...


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti wedges


----------



## jchiara

grey tall uggs


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada flats/ black CL Miss booties


----------



## jchiara

Coach Beales


----------



## cocosapphire

Emilio Pucci Rain Boots


----------



## frick&frack

prada patent degrade


----------



## jchiara

nice shoes and toes Frickers!!! 

Me......my Coach Beales -- I'm going to take a walk.....


----------



## cocosapphire

Cole Haan Carmel Leather Loafers


----------



## cocosapphire

Aquatalia Purple Suede and Patent Booties


----------



## Ilgin

Steve madden intyce boots/adidas sneakers


----------



## frick&frack

prada out for mardi gras last night


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada


----------



## cocosapphire

Got my galoshes out...it's a sloppy, soggy morning with
heavy rain expected all day (augh!!),   
so it's Emilio Pucci Rainboots, again  

Oh well, "the sun will come out tomorrow..."


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo Uggs in chestnut...with gold star studs/fringe!  I am such a hippy chick


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada platform booties


----------



## frick&frack

MBMJ sequin wedges


----------



## Elsie87

^*F&f* my darling, you have the most fabulous shoe collection! 


Wearing CL goa lamé Simples to the movies tonight.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am wearing Goa Noir Simples today too!


----------



## missgiannina

tretorn rainboots


----------



## Elsie87

*Duke*:


----------



## Ilgin

Marc by Marc Jacobs Miss Marc flats


----------



## janice

Betsey Johnson Purple glitter pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

Woohoo!!  Our drenching rain is gone, the skies are clear,
and the sun came back today!!  

*Calvin Klein Black Patent Pumps*


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jessica Simpson


----------



## cocosapphire

Cole Haan Blue Suede Flats


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^*F&f* my darling, you have the most fabulous shoe collection!
> 
> 
> Wearing CL goa lamé Simples to the movies tonight.


^thank you!  LOVE the goa!!!




Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing Goa Noir Simples today too!


^yeah!  love your goa too!!!




yesterday: CL jlenia suede







last night: miu miu






today: YSL


----------



## kat99

From my blog, yesterday: Dolce & Gabbana gold sandals (with Balenciaga dress)


----------



## Ilgin

Miu Miu flats


----------



## frick&frack

costa bianca wedges


----------



## j0yc3

Louboutin black patent simple 70


----------



## Elsie87

CL nude Altadama 100


----------



## cocosapphire

Cole Haan Taupe Patent Pumps


----------



## BagsR4Me

Black F+B Bi Boots


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! LOVE the goa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^yeah! love your goa too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday: CL jlenia suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night: miu miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today: YSL


 very nice. I especially like the heel on the miu miu's


----------



## P.Y.T.

kat99 said:


> From my blog, yesterday: Dolce & Gabbana gold sandals (with Balenciaga dress)
> 
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-gnRn7vJ83VA/TX2ba7JHExI/AAAAAAAABJg/ZBt51HpWMv0/s640/bal1.JPG


*Pretty...*


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> very nice. I especially like the heel on the miu miu's


^thanks! 



today, wore zanotti wedges


----------



## cocosapphire

Nicole Miller Burgundy Patent & Velvet Ribbon Pumps


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> today, wore zanotti wedges


 

  I love these!!!  Serious gorgeousness!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> I love these!!!  Serious gorgeousness!


^thank you! 



valentino


----------



## jeNYC

My Louboutin MBB


----------



## Elsie87

CL red patent Simples


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Black Leather Symbols Flats


----------



## kat99

From my blog yesterday, Jimmy Choo suede boots:


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo Uggs...again.  It is cold here this a.m...


----------



## Ilgin

Miu Miu satin cat print mary janes


----------



## Nhu Nhu

My Alaia cut-out wedges 











For more pictures, visit my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com


----------



## frick&frack

jeNYC said:


> My Louboutin MBB


^fabulous shoes!!!




Nhu Nhu said:


> My Alaia cut-out wedges


^so cool!








  I'll be wearing green flip flops out tonight


----------



## lorihmatthews

Manolo Blahnik kitten heels with fur rosettes ...


----------



## oggers86

I was wearing my new leather nude flats...ouch!! They need some serious breaking in...


----------



## cbrooke

kat99 said:


> From my blog yesterday, Jimmy Choo suede boots:
> 
> 
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-VTK1-3SPWQo/TYFO_i8cwgI/AAAAAAAABKc/LOm_d69YM1g/s640/dvfoutfit.JPG


 
LOVE!!!  May I ask where the dress is from?


----------



## kat99

cbrooke said:


> LOVE!!!  May I ask where the dress is from?



Thanks! It's Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## cocosapphire

Yesterday, Aquatalia Purple Suede and Patent Ankle Booties


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Tributes to a friend's birthday party:


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

L.a.m.b.


----------



## frick&frack

^^elsie-- FAB tribs!!! 





MBMJ wedges...comfy for shopping


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## jchiara

anne klein black flats


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> prada


 
Shoe twins!!  What did you wear with the shoes??


----------



## JMW42782

Black leather CL Simple Pumps for work.


----------



## Ilgin

pink Lanvin flats


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Black patent flats


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> Shoe twins!!  What did you wear with the shoes??


^twinsies!  was continuing the st patty's day thing...wore a green/brown polka dot skirt & green top


----------



## paradise392

Burberry rainboots.  It was snowing and raining today.  I know, what a great start of spring.


----------



## lisaje

heels


----------



## kett

frick&frack said:


> ^^elsie-- FAB tribs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBMJ wedges...comfy for shopping



OMG I need these in my life. God I am a sucker for sequins.

Manolo Blahnik Campari shopping around town for fabric samples. Coincidentally I am drinking campari now.


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada Patent Slingbacks


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> OMG I need these in my life. God I am a sucker for sequins.
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Campari shopping around town for fabric samples. Coincidentally I am drinking campari now.


^me too...I say I'm like a crow:  ooooohhhh...shiny!   you can still find these on ebay.  I have them in bronze too.  they're SUPER comfy.  pass the campari! 




prada


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada flats


----------



## bridetobe

Me Too Lilyana- soo comfy with memory foam padding in the sole


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: galiano


----------



## Ilgin

Christian Louboutin Mamimo 140 platforms


----------



## PrincessBal

Nothing fancy, just some purple embellished flats from New Look for uni today:


----------



## Missone

It was raining and dreary over here...so my Lanvin Black leather wedge tall boots. I should get em in a color (besides the black I am wearing) so that I can have something to look forward to on days like this.


----------



## Missone

prada 






[/QUOTE]
 Frick and Frack, I am positively drooling over your Prada slides...


----------



## airina666

Stella McCartney Adidas - Mookait Ballerina in Pink - casual Friday at work


----------



## frick&frack

Missone said:


> Frick and Frack, I am positively drooling over your Prada slides...


^thank you!  those are some of my favorites.



prada


----------



## kat99

Wearing them with socks trying to stretch out this pair today, for further photos please look on my blog as I don't want to inflict those images here:


----------



## frick&frack

CL brigitte trash wedges


----------



## sammie225

My electric blue Luichiny  they are pretty comfortable for the height


----------



## Elsie87

Such beautiful shoes in this thread!  


Yesterday: CL red patent Simples







Today: CL nichel Turbellas


----------



## .pursefiend.

gucci.


----------



## frick&frack

sammie225 said:


> My electric blue Luichiny  they are pretty comfortable for the height


^gorgeous heels & color!!!




Elsie87 said:


> Yesterday: CL red patent Simples
> 
> Today: CL nichel Turbellas


^love red shoes...period!  & the color on the turbellas is fantastic!



dolce & gabbana today


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Ysl


----------



## Elsie87

*Frick*: Thank you, hun! Another fab pair, you really are the  of this thread! 
*Crazy*: Fierce; love the leopard!


Today: CL red patent Simples again (quickly becoming my new favourite pair!)


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada flats


----------



## Brigitte031

YSL Tributes in Nude. I started off with the Alexander Wang Constance and ... I could barely even walk to my car with them on. *sigh*


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *Frick*: Thank you, hun! Another fab pair, you really are the  of this thread!
> 
> Today: CL red patent Simples again (quickly becoming my new favourite pair!)


^thank you!  but there's no way I could be singled out on this thread...waaaaay to many ladies with beautiful shoes around here 

nothing beats red shoes, huh?  I just love them!




Brigitte031 said:


> YSL Tributes in Nude. I started off with the Alexander Wang Constance and ... I could barely even walk to my car with them on. *sigh*


^they're so dreamy!!!  I wish I looked better in t-strap shoes...I'd love to be your shoe twin with these!



renee caovilla out for ladies' night dinner tonight


----------



## Brigitte031

^ Thanks! My Tributes really are my go-to shoe for most work outfits.  Funny... I have to wear shoes that somehow breaks up the width of my foot (t-strap, mary-janes). If I wore your gorgeous Caovilla's there my foot would look so wide (even though I'm size 5.5)! Such a fun shoe~


----------



## kat99

From my blog, wearing these for the last time cause it's still a little cold..







Then in California, wearing sandals!! YAY


----------



## Brigitte031

Wearing my Celine x-cross satin heels today. I love these shoes~


----------



## frick&frack

wore MBMJ sequin wedges tonight


----------



## CMM

Gold tory burch revas with the tortoise medallion.


----------



## sammie225

finally the weather is great so i can wear my aldo wedges i bought during my london shoppingtrip


----------



## coutureddd




----------



## frick&frack

CL mademoiselle marchand


----------



## peachygoldfish

Tory Burch stripped espadrilles...very beachy!


----------



## fshnonmymind

I wore my new shoes from Yesstyle.com that are wanna-be Isabel Marant's.


----------



## frick&frack

reef blue gingers (flip flops)


----------



## ColdSteel

Miu Miu triple-strap mary jane flats. It was a busy day at work.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## jeninvan

Weather's finally nice enough to wear my CL clou noeud


----------



## frick&frack

jeninvan said:


> Weather's finally nice enough to wear my CL clou noeud


^ah-maze-zing!!!!! 




stella mccartney raffia


----------



## jeninvan

frick&frack said:


> ^ah-maze-zing!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stella mccartney raffia


 
Thank you  ...love the raffia so summery


----------



## Brigitte031

Wearing Vanessa Bruno suede booties in olive. Wasn't sure I would be able to pull off this color but wearing an all black outfit and they definitely pop!  Glad I snagged these on that outnet sale about two weeks ago.


----------



## Spendaholic

*frick&frack *- I love your shoe collection.  

Today i wore my Black Patent Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> *frick&frack *- I love your shoe collection.
> 
> Today i wore my Black Patent Front Buckle Flats.


^hehe...thank you!  I'd love to wear cute ballet flats like yours, but they hurt my feet.  I need arch support.  so no cutsie shoes for me 



zanotti cane/lucite wedges today


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^hehe...thank you! I'd love to wear cute ballet flats like yours, but they hurt my feet. I need arch support. so no cutsie shoes for me
> 
> 
> 
> zanotti cane/lucite wedges today


 
The only shoes i can wear at the moment are flats, and i love my black front buckles.
I would love to have a shoe closet full of heels but thats not going to happy anytime soon. 

Today i'm wearing my 3.1 phillip lims   (picture taken @ 8.05am)


----------



## frick&frack

jeninvan said:


> Thank you  ...love the raffia so summery


^thank you!



YSL pink lotus


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday & Today i'm wearing my Black Patent Front Buckle Flats


----------



## frick&frack

red patent zanottis today


----------



## Spendaholic

my Black Patent Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Stuart Weitzman Fever Pumps in Quasar Red (my favorite red shoes!)


----------



## misshalfway

Chloe scalloped edge flats in gold. (super super comfortable! love them)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## jeninvan

CL Joli


----------



## frick&frack

jeninvan said:


> CL Joli


^ my fav color too





YSL naked kiss


----------



## Ilgin

^ Amazing!!! love your polish too!


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!  I love those shoes!  the polish is china glaze - sexy silhouette



zanotti silver/copper wedges


----------



## Spendaholic

I'm wearing again my Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## jeninvan

frick&frack said:


> ^ my fav color too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL naked kiss


 Thank you...love those YSLs


----------



## frick&frack

jeninvan said:


> Thank you...love those YSLs


^thank you!



I've been in reef flip flops all day, but wearing these 9 west sandals out for burgers tonight.  they're cheap, sparkly, & fun...but they can be very slippery.  I guess that's because they're not leather, so the bottoms don't get scuffed for proper traction (so I added some grippy stickers to the bottoms)


----------



## Spendaholic

I'm wearing again my Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## Pishi

F&F, I really admire that you really *wear* all your shoes...that's awesome.  I want to be like you! =)


----------



## frick&frack

Pishi said:


> F&F, I really admire that you really *wear* all your shoes...that's awesome.  I want to be like you! =)


^lol...thanks!  some of my most precious & fancy pairs don't get out too often, but I buy them because I want to wear them all. 



prada today...pink & cork


----------



## .pursefiend.

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  I love those shoes!  the polish is china glaze - sexy silhouette
> 
> 
> 
> zanotti silver/copper wedges




these are amazing!


*today for me* - new balance 993


----------



## Spendaholic

Spendaholic said:


> I'm wearing again my Black Front Buckle Flats.


 
These again, i really should purchase some more flats.


----------



## Woozy

Nude Brian Atwood Maniac's 100mm


----------



## shopaholic.10

My pink bow valentino flip flops.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi pony hair ankle boots


----------



## frick&frack

.pursefiend. said:


> these are amazing!


^thank you!




shopaholic.10 said:


> My pink bow valentino flip flops.


^LOVE these!!! 



yesterday was a busy running around day, so I wore teva mushy flip flips


----------



## Spendaholic

I'm wearing again my Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## Ilgin

hot pink Lanvin flats


----------



## shopaholic.10

Gold gina sandals..


----------



## Spendaholic

my nike trainers.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Valentino Bow pumps


----------



## nailafficionada

Pigalle flats. Love them too much!


----------



## nascar fan

Pour la Victoire Aria in soft nude patent


----------



## Sauté

Black Minnetonka Triple Fringe Calf High Boots. They´re soooo comfy!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> ^lol...thanks!  some of my most precious & fancy pairs don't get out too often, but I buy them because I want to wear them all.
> 
> 
> 
> prada today...pink & cork



OMG! So lovely!


----------



## Althea G.

I had Gucci trainers on earlier, and now I've got a pair of platform clogs by Born on.


----------



## jmcadon

frick&frack said:


> CL brigitte trash wedges


 Oh, I have these too!   So comfy...


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> OMG! So lovely!


^thank you!




jmcadon said:


> Oh, I have these too!   So comfy...


^yeah...shoe twins!


bean wearing flip flops the past 2 days


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu leopard ankle boots


----------



## Spendaholic

I'm wearing again my Black Front Buckle Flats. 
&
my new driving shoes, super soft black ballerina pumps


----------



## BagsR4Me

Fiorentini + Baker Black Bi Boots


----------



## Spendaholic

My Nike Trainers.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My keds laceless sneakers, look like this:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! I love those shoes! the polish is china glaze - sexy silhouette
> 
> 
> 
> zanotti silver/copper wedges


 

HS Frick, these are gorgeous!


----------



## Spendaholic

My Nike Trainers.


----------



## frick&frack

it'sanaddiction said:


> HS Frick, these are gorgeous!


^lol...thanks! 




yesterday I wore these zanotti flats


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore CL menorca wedges


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^ I  these.

today my Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## Ilgin

^ love the CL wedges frick&frack! So cute!!

I wore my Miu Miu cat print maryjanes and Dior cage booties yesterday. Today I go barefoot ...


----------



## frick&frack

Spendaholic said:


> ^^^ I  these.


^thank you!




Ilgin said:


> ^ love the CL wedges frick&frack! So cute!!
> 
> I wore my Miu Miu cat print maryjanes and Dior cage booties yesterday. Today I go barefoot ...


^thanks!  I will be your best friend if you post a pic of your dior cage booties...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease 





CLs for easter


----------



## NYCBelle

Here is what I wore yesterday for Easter...Fornarina Pink Suede pumps. These are from 2005


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thanks!  I will be your best friend if you post a pic of your dior cage booties...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLs for easter


 



Today i wore my Nike Trainers while walking sophie.


----------



## chloe_chanel

NYCBelle said:


> Here is what I wore yesterday for Easter...Fornarina Pink Suede pumps. These are from 2005



Cute! Love that shade of pink


----------



## Ilgin

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks! I will be your best friend if you post a pic of your dior cage booties...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## chloe_chanel

Stuart Weitzman black & white patent kitten bow heels at work


----------



## Ilgin

Lanvin flats today ...


----------



## NYCBelle

chloe_chanel said:


> Cute! Love that shade of pink



thank you!


----------



## Nolia

*Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~
*


----------



## linhhhuynh

my new Marc by Marc Jacobs'


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## frick&frack

Ilgin said:


>


^they're so gorgeous!!!!!!! 




Nolia said:


> *Urban Planet top + American Eagle Jeans + Christian Louboutin Mad Marta~
> *


^WOW...you look so edgy & rocker chick & bad @$$!!!  I can't imagine how you'll look in those lucifers in your avatar!



CL espadrilles for dinner/drinks last night


----------



## Spendaholic

My Nike Trainers for my shopping trip with DH. (long walking)


----------



## frick&frack

beverly feldman flats for errands today


----------



## Spendaholic

My black front buckle flats.


----------



## sammie225

very cheap primark pumps haha


----------



## sowingseason

sammie225 said:


> very cheap primark pumps haha


 
I absolutely  Primark! I have a pair of gray suede OTK boots from there from when I studied in London in 2007 that still look amazing and they were only like £10 if that? I used to wear them all the time while I was there and weekend trips to Paris, etc

Today I'm wearing these babies from Aerosoles (inside is so comfy!)


----------



## airborne

I = 


fumi said:


> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Flats


----------



## ColdSteel

Dior Klimt Sandals


----------



## qiuqiuimg

YSL Fatale


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Burberry


----------



## octopi888

I'm not much into closed shoes... I'm wearing a FitFlop Walkstar III Lipstick. Quite comfy.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: stella mccartney raffia sandals


----------



## airborne

Lovess f&f!


----------



## princesspig

As it started raining, sparkly Guess trainers - the second pic shows the colours better:


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> Lovess f&f!


^thanks!



friday: MBMJ wedges...so comfy!


----------



## GingerPucci

Bandolino Shelley Pumps


----------



## frick&frack

CL yoyo zeppa


----------



## jchiara

none -- the best kind IMO:....


----------



## gwendolen

frick&frack said:


> CL yoyo zeppa


Well those are flat out stunning! How unique! And great for summer!


----------



## Spendaholic

My Nike Trainers


----------



## frick&frack

gwendolen said:


> Well those are flat out stunning! How unique! And great for summer!


^thank you!




prada sandals


----------



## PrincessBal

Blowfish sandals:


----------



## frick&frack

lacroix wedges


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## Spendaholic

My black front buckle flats.


----------



## lolobaby

sam eldeman -LORISSA. BIKER CHIC 

ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bdafdc0jw1dgx3lb8j9wj.jpg


----------



## FlipDiver

Christian Louboutin black patent Ron Ron


----------



## cococola

maroon nappa leather lanvin flats


----------



## jen_sparro

Mimco LE Barbie Flats, running around helping the little sister prepare for the Justin Bieber concert tonight (ugh) 




Photo isn't mine, courtesy of voi.com.au


----------



## Spendaholic

my Nike trainers & my Black front buckle flats.


----------



## frick&frack

catherine malandrino


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> catherine malandrino



very nice


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!



sunday:  CL ananas


----------



## airborne

beautiful CLs F&F



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> sunday:  CL ananas


----------



## Spendaholic

My nike trainers & my uggs.


----------



## alex.losee

My platinum metallic sperry topsiders.


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> beautiful CLs F&F


^thank you!



9 west thongs...babysitting the nieces today


----------



## Creole




----------



## frick&frack

prada vernice folk aquamarine


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jean-Michel Cazabat


----------



## Elsie87

Fab shoes ladies! 


CL blue glittart VPs


----------



## cococola

my lovely black and white tory burch revas + lovely spring day =


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> CL blue glittart VPs


^so gorgy in the sun!




roxy mozambique


----------



## orchid67

I wear stuart weitzman black flats


----------



## MissCara

THESE silly things.  Which...I adore.


----------



## Alva




----------



## Ilgin

CL black patent pigalle flats


----------



## indi3r4

it's freezing out here in SF so I wore my trusty frye melinda button boots


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks f&f!  Cute sandals btw!


CL red Simples today


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thanks f&f!  Cute sandals btw!
> 
> CL red Simples today


^thanks darlin'  ...love that red patent 



painted dr scholls for me today


----------



## GypsyWater

Super casual today, taking care of a sick kid, and walking the dogs. I'm wearing my light blue Topsiders and I love them! http://www.zappos.com/sperry-top-sider-a-o-2-eye-turquoise-supersoft


----------



## Spendaholic

My black flexible ballerina flats (driving shoes)


----------



## airborne

alva - loving the studs


----------



## Ilgin

M by MJ Miss Marc flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Brian Atwood


----------



## frick&frack

CL isabelle


----------



## Spendaholic

My Nike Trainers


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

frick&frack said:


> CL isabelle


 
Pretty colours


----------



## Jeannam2008

it'sanaddiction said:


> My keds laceless sneakers, look like this:


  I love these, something I'd totally wear, I also love that color!


----------



## frick&frack

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Pretty colours


^thank you!




stuart weitzman


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuart weitzman


 
 werk it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

frick&frack said:


> CL isabelle


 
Totally cute!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Jeannam2008 said:


> I love these, something I'd totally wear, I also love that color!


 
Thank you! I wore them again today. It's still so cold here, can't wear sandals yet so I'm thinking about getting them in another color!


----------



## Jeannam2008

it'sanaddiction said:


> Thank you! I wore them again today. It's still so cold here, can't wear sandals yet so I'm thinking about getting them in another color!


  What other colors do they have? I'll have to look around for these, I'd really like a pair!! Glad i browsed through this thread today


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Jeannam2008 said:


> What other colors do they have? I'll have to look around for these, I'd really like a pair!! Glad i browsed through this thread today


 
Too many to list! Check em out at endless

http://www.endless.com/Keds-Not-Too...11&sort=relevance-fs-rank&keywords=keds+women


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> werk it!





it'sanaddiction said:


> Totally cute!



thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

it'sanaddiction said:


> Too many to list! Check em out at endless
> 
> http://www.endless.com/Keds-Not-Too...11&sort=relevance-fs-rank&keywords=keds+women


Oh yay thanks! That's my favorite place to shop!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Purple metallic wedges....who doesn't need a pair this color??!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Topshop


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> Purple metallic wedges....who doesn't need a pair this color??!!


^LOOOOOVE that color!!!!!





casadei red suede/denim wedges


----------



## Ilgin

Janet& Janet sandals


----------



## Spendaholic

My black front buckle flats.


----------



## Ilgin

CL black patent pigalle flats


----------



## frick&frack

dolce & gabbana


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuart weitzman



 Stunning! Are these still available?


----------



## Spendaholic

Nike Trainers


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> Stunning! Are these still available?


^maybe you can find them on ebay.  I bought them about 4 years ago.




today I wore these catherine malandrino espadrilles


----------



## princesspig

Inspired by the OPI Muppets holiday collection and my bright pink nails, I've gone for my Limited Edition Adidas Miss Piggy trainers today.





I think they are shoes you either love or hate


----------



## Creole

Lv


----------



## Ilgin

Fuchsia Lanvin flats


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> ^maybe you can find them on ebay.  I bought them about 4 years ago.



Wary of buying from ebay but thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

pucci wedges


----------



## Spendaholic

Nike Trainers for sophies :doggie:


----------



## ByeKitty

Mango Ballet Flats!


----------



## frick&frack

dior


----------



## jen_sparro

Pink Ugg Boots (it is freezing at night!)


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu boots


----------



## frick&frack

beverly feldman


----------



## karinapricilla

I'm wearing my cesare paciotti pumps!






check out my blog
http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com/

Thank you!


----------



## princesspig

Pale gold DKNY ballet flats


----------



## Dukeprincess

Coral Steve Madden Koool flats


----------



## Spendaholic

My black front buckle flats.


----------



## frick&frack

hogan


----------



## Ilgin

YSL leopard print tributes


----------



## frick&frack

CL pink cataribbon espadrille wedges


----------



## JadedGivenchy

manolo blahnik nude campy's


----------



## frick&frack

painted dr. scholls


----------



## Spendaholic

My nike trainers


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi ankle boots


----------



## Tiare

I just got a pair of Tory Burch flipflop wedges. 

I don't know what it is about Tory Burch footwear, but, each time I wear her shoes, my feet are traumatized. Two pairs of Revas sitting in shoe boxes and I feel like I'll have to keep these locked away in the closet as well 

I have huge blisters along the sides where the straps rubbed my poor feet raw.

What makes it worse is how completely adorable the flipflops are :cry:


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti


----------



## green.bee

my sage green super comfy Repettos:


----------



## madaddie

Lanvin Blue Ballerinas


----------



## Spendaholic

Busy Day Today.
Sophies :doggie: - Nike Trainers
Driving - Black Flat Ballerina Pumps
Shopping - Black Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I already posted these in the CL sub-forum but they're such great shoes - I can't gush enough about them. It was 97 outside today and I was definitely dressing for comfort rather than style-- Chanel CC toe-ring flats make me feel like I'm walking barefoot. LOVE!


----------



## Shoeaholic911

DV Pali Wedge Sandals in red


----------



## angelicskater16

Super cute in black! I have the same exact ones in Rose Gold!!!! yes they do feel as though u are walking barefoot!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I already posted these in the CL sub-forum but they're such great shoes - I can't gush enough about them. It was 97 outside today and I was definitely dressing for comfort rather than style-- Chanel CC toe-ring flats make me feel like I'm walking barefoot. LOVE!


----------



## angelicskater16

Today, I'm wearing Lanvin Beige Patent Ballerina flats to work!


----------



## madaddie

Miu Miu Polka Dot Platform Sandals


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

went to the stables today: Marc Jacobs riding boots & Dior large saddle bag (it seemed appropriate)






(it seems like I strike the same pose every time I take a photo )


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

angelicskater16 said:


> Super cute in black! I have the same exact ones in Rose Gold!!!! yes they do feel as though u are walking barefoot!



I want to find other colors -- I am in LOVE with those shoes!! They're so perfect for summer!


----------



## angelicskater16

You may still find some on sale. The pair I own was from Neiman Marcus and it was on sale!!! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I want to find other colors -- I am in LOVE with those shoes!! They're so perfect for summer!


----------



## frick&frack

lacroix wedges


----------



## jmcadon

This weather is ridiculous...rain and cool in NorCal in June!  I am wearing rain boots!!!


----------



## frick&frack

CL menorca wedges


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Topshop


----------



## Spendaholic

My Nike Trainers for sophies :doggie: this morning


----------



## designerdiva40

My Jimmy Choo ballet pumps, my first pair & defiantely not my last I love them


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu bombshell


----------



## bonusroll

i'm indoors today so it's slippers


----------



## Spendaholic

Ugg tasmans


----------



## Ilgin

black Reebok sneakers


----------



## Spendaholic

Black patent front buckle flats.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...gucci


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> yesterday...gucci



All your shoes are gorgeous, I bet you have a killer collection


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!  I do  shoes!




to dinner tonight I wore stella mccartney


----------



## jen_sparro

I wore my YSL Stella flat sandals today for the first time (got them last week) and my foot seems to slip 'down and out' of them. I keep having to stop and push my feet back up them  Damn my short toes! They fit perfectly length wise so I'm confused as to why this is happening? Any advice on how to stop this?


----------



## frick&frack

jen_sparro said:


> I wore my YSL Stella flat sandals today for the first time (got them last week) and my foot seems to slip 'down and out' of them. I keep having to stop and push my feet back up them  Damn my short toes! They fit perfectly length wise so I'm confused as to why this is happening? Any advice on how to stop this?



your sandals are so cute!  you need to get a little pad to stick on the shoe in the front underneath the ball of your foot.  this will keep your foot from sliding by providing a "rough" surface rather than the smooth one that's there.  check your local drugstore...they should have something.


----------



## Spendaholic

My trainers for sophie :doggie: this morning
ugg tasmans for the rest of the day.


----------



## jen_sparro

Thank you *F&F*!  I've been meaning to pop into the nail thread and say hi to you and the girls, finally started painting my nails again  
I'll pop into a store and grab some tomorrow, thank you for the advice


----------



## frick&frack

jen_sparro said:


> Thank you *F&F*!  I've been meaning to pop into the nail thread and say hi to you and the girls, finally started painting my nails again
> I'll pop into a store and grab some tomorrow, thank you for the advice



you're so welcome!  looking forward to seeing you again in NP...it's neon week


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jil Sander asymmetric sandals


----------



## madaddie

Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 Heels


----------



## frick&frack

havaianas


----------



## Spendaholic

^^^Nice Love the nail polish.

Today for my job interview my Black Patent Front Buckle Flats.


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!



CL cataribbon wedges


----------



## attytudesh

karinapricilla said:


> I'm wearing my cesare paciotti pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out my blog
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com/
> 
> Thank you!


super cute!


----------



## Spendaholic

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> CL cataribbon wedges


 



Today i'm wearing my driving shoes. Black Flat Ballerinas.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bloch flats


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Dukeprincess said:


> Bloch flats



Super cute flats


----------



## frick&frack

last night...roxy mozambique


----------



## Dukeprincess

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Super cute flats



Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

Jacket: Danier Leather
Jeans: American Eagle
*Shoes: Christian Louboutin Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!*!


----------



## kett

CO Dolly's


----------



## frick&frack

pucci wedges


----------



## Spendaholic

yesturday my Nike trainers.

today my uggs. (my feet hurt from yesturday)


----------



## frick&frack

galliano


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Chanel patent black flats


----------



## FlowerChild17

I wore these adorable Dolce Vita Winslow wedges today! 

Check out my blog! 
http://flowerchildbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## chunkylover53

Marc by Marc Jacobs black studded mouse flats. Got these last week and have worn them everyday since!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

prada leopard platform pumps


----------



## Spendaholic

My Uggs.


----------



## jmcadon

Havaianas-gold with peace sign crystals...don't know why I buy so many pairs of high end shoes when all I seem to wear is Uggs and flip flops


----------



## bnjj

*frick & frack*, you have such an extensive, lovely shoe collection.  I'm curious how you store your shoes.

Most of my shoes are in the closet in their boxes and I forget that I have them and therefore end up wearing the same handful of shoes all the time.


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  I store most of my off-season & evening shoes in their boxes (if I have the box) in a linen closet.  I store the shoes for the current season in their boxes on shelves in my closest.  I make sure that the name &/or picture (that was drawn on the box...like prada does) are facing outward.  I also group my shoes together in categories that make sense to me...all of my evening shoes together, all of my black shoes together but separated by casual & dressy, all of my clogs & casual winter shoes, all of my white shoes, all of my spring shoes, etc...that way I know what section to search, and everyone gets a chance in the rotation.  if I find I haven't worn a pair in more than 2 seasons, it's time to go.



bnjj said:


> *frick & frack*, you have such an extensive, lovely shoe collection.  I'm curious how you store your shoes.
> 
> Most of my shoes are in the closet in their boxes and I forget that I have them and therefore end up wearing the same handful of shoes all the time.


----------



## bnjj

Thanks.

I think I am going to have to put some shelving into my closet to make it easier to see what I have.


----------



## frick&frack

^you're welcome!




CL ribbon espadrilles today


----------



## Ilgin

Nude patent Lanvin flats


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi


----------



## madaddie

Lanvin Pom Pom Ballerinas


----------



## madaddie

My BF with his Commes Des Garcons X Play Kicks.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Gucci loafers


----------



## Perfect Day

Nolia said:


> Jacket: Danier Leather
> Jeans: American Eagle
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!*!



You look like a model!  Stunning outfit.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (thursday)...marc jacobs


----------



## frick&frack

last night (friday)...chanel


----------



## Stephanie***

Nolia said:


> Jacket: Danier Leather
> Jeans: American Eagle
> *Shoes: Christian Louboutin Mad Marta in Black/Ostrich!*!



WOW! u look amazing (as always!!)


----------



## Ilgin

madaddie said:


> My BF with his Commes Des Garcons X Play Kicks.


 
love this!!


----------



## Ilgin

I'm going with nude patent Lanvin flats today...


----------



## Ilgin

madaddie said:


> Lanvin Pom Pom Ballerinas


 
You look FAB!


----------



## Nolia

Perfect Day said:


> You look like a model!  Stunning outfit.





Stephanie*** said:


> WOW! u look amazing (as always!!)



Thank you~ I credit the Mad Martas.


----------



## oatmella

Silver repettos!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (saturday)...pucci


----------



## madaddie

Ilgin said:


> love this!!





Ilgin said:


> You look FAB!



Thankew so much sweetie.


----------



## madaddie

I can't stop wearing my Blue Lanvins.


----------



## frick&frack

pucci sponge wedges


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Prada pumps


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu bombshell


----------



## toiletduck

A pair of Miu Miu's to the Ball


----------



## Ilgin

Miu Miu peep-toe pumps


----------



## frick&frack

Ilgin said:


> Miu Miu peep-toe pumps


^love that color!





stella mccartney today


----------



## Nolia

*Hanging out with a friend to plan trip to Miami~

Top: Fairweather
Shorts: H&M
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Alti 160mm in black patent*


----------



## Ilgin

black python Lanvin flats


----------



## frick&frack

CL virage espadrille wedges


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Cute shoes everyone


----------



## LexLV

jimmy choo multicolor python phyllis .. its friday!


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti


----------



## madaddie

Marc Jacobs Polka Dot Ballerinas


----------



## Althea G.

Good ol Birkenstocks today! My feet suck.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu harness ankle boots


----------



## frick&frack

red, white, & blue flip flops for july 4th celebrations yesterday.  today, chanel


----------



## Pishi

Peep toe Rupert Sanderson's today...


----------



## .pursefiend.

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Miu Miu harness ankle boots


 
i love these!


----------



## rdgldy

frick&frack said:


> red, white, & blue flip flops for july 4th celebrations yesterday.  today, chanel


I have the lower version of these in beige patent and I adore them!!


----------



## kett

Blahnik Campari - Job interview (wish me luck!)


----------



## frick&frack

rdgldy said:


> I have the lower version of these in beige patent and I adore them!!


^love mine too...I think the wood button is my favorite part 




kett said:


> Blahnik Campari - Job interview (wish me luck!)


^it's a little late, but good luck!






chanel yesterday


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...christian lacroix wedges


----------



## c0uture

Wore these yesterday for the first time!


----------



## Ilgin

c0uture said:


> Wore these yesterday for the first time!


 
Wow! They look incredible on you!


----------



## Ilgin

Black python Lanvin flats


----------



## c0uture

Ilgin said:


> Wow! They look incredible on you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## susu1978

LOVE louboutins in black


----------



## NoSnowHere

Black with gold


----------



## frick&frack

CL virage


----------



## sarah_alderazi

Valentino Lace Rain Boots


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

miu miu


----------



## frick&frack

pucci sponge wedges


----------



## Spendaholic

My black suede rocketdog work shoes.


----------



## madaddie

Wittner Ciara Heels


----------



## frick&frack

gucci sandals today


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino gold mena slingbacks


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti today


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## am2022

alaia bell sandals!


----------



## frick&frack

chanel today


----------



## jen_sparro

amacasa said:


> alaia bell sandals!



When did you get these missy?!  Have they been posted in the Alaia thread or did I miss them, fabulous! I'm craving Alaia on my feet...


----------



## am2022

Jen... got these back in February together with the lace up sandals that i have worn twice but never took pics...

Just posted it as well in the Alaia thread...

I shall see you there my dear!



jen_sparro said:


> When did you get these missy?!  Have they been posted in the Alaia thread or did I miss them, fabulous! I'm craving Alaia on my feet...


----------



## Rubypout

Colour Block heels


----------



## madaddie

Marc By Marc Jacobs Mouse Ballerinas


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Alaia


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Not branded sandals but very cute!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore marc jacobs


----------



## frick&frack

stella mccartney on friday


----------



## frick&frack

CL cataribbon wedges


----------



## madaddie

Miu Miu Polka Dot Platform Sandals


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## ITLovesFashion

Etro ruffled sandals


----------



## frick&frack

tuesday...zanotti


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent CL Wallis


----------



## Nolia

*Headed to court today. Got great results and great satisfaction.  Must be the shoes. =)

Christian Louboutin Very Croise~*


----------



## anicole86

ITLovesFashion said:


> Etro ruffled sandals


 

these are AMAZING!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Miu Miu Lurex Flats!! Finally came in today hehe


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Sergio Rossi gladiators


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Dior


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (thursday) miu miu bombshell 







today will be wearing flip flops


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ugg tasmans.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> yesterday (thursday) miu miu bombshell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today will be wearing flip flops



cute shoes


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> cute shoes


^thank you!





last night...pucci


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...CL virage wedges


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

^^ love your wedge shoes


----------



## madaddie

Lanvin Ballerinas.


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> ^^ love your wedge shoes


^thank you!




madaddie said:


> Lanvin Ballerinas.


^love the tights, love the coat, love the pops of color in the shoes & bag!






last night I wore chanel


----------



## madaddie

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love the tights, love the coat, love the pops of color in the shoes & bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night I wore chanel



Thanks dearie, your wedges look so fabulous!


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo flip flops today.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> yesterday...CL virage wedges



Lovely! As are the Miu Miu's. Do you have a shoe collection thread?


----------



## kett

Miu Miu Polka Dots


Frick&Frack you make my whole week with your pictures! Shoe hero.


----------



## frick&frack

been wearing flip flops all week 






madaddie said:


> Thanks dearie, your wedges look so fabulous!


^thanks!




pinkgoldfish said:


> Lovely! As are the Miu Miu's. Do you have a shoe collection thread?


^thank you!  no, I don't have a collection thread.




kett said:


> Frick&Frack you make my whole week with your pictures! Shoe hero.


^ you're so sweet...but are you kidding me?  I LOOOOVE your collection!!!  was hoping you had some newbies to show off


----------



## kett

frick&frack said:


> ^ you're so sweet...but are you kidding me?  I LOOOOVE your collection!!!  was hoping you had some newbies to show off


No ma'am... I'm strictly a freelance writer now and though I love it, it doesn't leave much room for shoes (for the time being).

No matter, that's why I come to this thread... to see your shoes and dream...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  no, I don't have a collection thread.



You should make one, I would love it!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

charlotte olympia


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> No ma'am... I'm strictly a freelance writer now and though I love it, it doesn't leave much room for shoes (for the time being).
> 
> No matter, that's why I come to this thread... to see your shoes and dream...


^I know where you're coming from as far as freelancing...it's been a tough few years.  have had to cut way back on my shoe budget :cry:




pinkgoldfish said:


> You should make one, I would love it!


^maybe I'll get around to it some day 







marc jacobs today


----------



## frick&frack

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> charlotte olympia



they look gorgeous from what I can see!  do you have any better close up pics of the shoes?  can't see the front very well with the shadow filter &/or lighting on your pics.  thanks


----------



## Ilgin

CL tortoise patent Biancas


----------



## frick&frack

^ tortoise!






CL cataribbon wedges


----------



## frick&frack

last night I wore CL ananas


----------



## frick&frack

pucci today


----------



## being.myself

Awesome ankle boots... cowboy-style...


----------



## kathywko

Wearing camilla skovaard saw tooth stiletto pumps

DBF took me out to dinner for my birthday


----------



## Brigitte031

kathywko said:


> Wearing camilla skovaard saw tooth stiletto pumps
> 
> DBF took me out to dinner for my birthday


^ I loveeeee your dress! The color looks fabulous on you. Can't see the heels too well but I'm sure they're fab, too.


----------



## kathywko

Here is a better(ish) picture of the camilla skovgaards!


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti today


----------



## frick&frack

CL mademoiselle marchand


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miu Miu tonight!!


----------



## frick&frack

gucci


----------



## sammie225

zara booties


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti wedges


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

sergio rossi ankle boots


----------



## sweetbubble

Jil Sander kitten heels


----------



## DisCo

Black Suzi Mas flats today


----------



## Ilgin

Converse sneaks


----------



## Nolia

*Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of Christian Louboutins.  Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa!! Dress is from Forever 21~*


----------



## frick&frack

CL menorca wedges


----------



## frick&frack

casadei wedges


----------



## kamii

@ frick&frack.........I LOVE the Zanotti Wedges.


----------



## frick&frack

kamii said:


> @ frick&frack.........I LOVE the Zanotti Wedges.


thank you!  they're silver & copper


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nolia said:


> *Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of Christian Louboutins.  Madame Butterfly Bootie in Black Nappa!! Dress is from Forever 21~*



These shoes are HOT!


----------



## Ilgin

Nude patent Lanvin flats


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...pucci


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu glitter


----------



## rdgldy

*f&f,* love the puccis!!
*crazybeautiful*-the miumius are fabulous!!!


----------



## frick&frack

rdgldy said:


> *f&f,* love the puccis!!


^thank you!


----------



## sammie225

Dolce Vita Marylin


----------



## .pursefiend.

sammie225 said:


> Dolce Vita Marylin


 

cute! i've loved these for quite some time now. Are they comfortable?


----------



## frick&frack

sammie225 said:


> Dolce Vita Marylin


^fabulous boots!  & your pics are so cute.






stella mccartney raffia sandals for me today


----------



## sammie225

*pursefiend* yes they surprisingly comfy  when i saw them irl i was a bit afraid that they were difficult to walk in,but its okay 

*frick&frack* oh thank you so much


----------



## Ilgin

CL Madame Butterfly leopard pumps


----------



## frick&frack

^LOVE that style!





chanel flats


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frick&frack said:


> ^LOVE that style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel flats


 
Love it f&f!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love it f&f!!!!


thank you!


----------



## sweetbubble

Looking great everyone!!
I'm wearing Dolce and Gabbana,


----------



## Brigitte031

*Sweetbubble* those are so gorgeous!! What a nice pop of color!


----------



## bnjj

I love those Dolce Vita Marilyn boots.  I can't find them anywhere online though, which is probably good as they likely would not fit my large calves. Hate my calves!


----------



## frick&frack

CL ananas


----------



## juneping

celine booties.


----------



## sweetbubble

Brigitte031 said:


> *Sweetbubble* those are so gorgeous!! What a nice pop of color!



Thank you so much.


----------



## sweetbubble

juneping said:


> celine booties.



Nice outfit, juneping.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> celine booties.


Rockin that outfit! I LOVE Céline..... and IM of course


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Rockin that outfit! I LOVE Céline..... and IM of course



 u spoke my mind...thank you flower!!
*
sweetbubble* - thank you!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

LAMB booties


----------



## frick&frack

YSL


----------



## Ilgin

Martin Margiela sandal booties


----------



## frick&frack

CL yoyo zeppas


----------



## moshi_moshi

Cole Haan Purple Suede Air Lainey Wedge again!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

moshi_moshi said:


> Cole Haan Purple Suede Air Lainey Wedge again!


 
I am loving the color of your shoes!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am loving the color of your shoes!


 
thank you!


----------



## Pinkpoison

frick&frack said:


> CL yoyo zeppas


 


OMG!! love the colour combi of these shoes


----------



## Pinkpoison

most recent purchase about 2 months ago, my Tory's! 

i love 'em for a casual look 'cuz they're flats. love 'em more how it's so bling i can wear it to any party


----------



## moshi_moshi

enjoying the last bit of flip flop weather.

valentino studded flip flops


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jessica Simpson


----------



## frick&frack

moshi_moshi said:


> Cole Haan Purple Suede Air Lainey Wedge again!


^gorgeous color!




Pinkpoison said:


> OMG!! love the colour combi of these shoes


.
^thank you!




moshi_moshi said:


> enjoying the last bit of flip flop weather.
> 
> valentino studded flip flops


^LOVE these!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> .
> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE these!!!


 
thank you *f&f*   love your updates in this thread, you have such a fun collection!  do you have a collection thread, i've love to see your shoe goodies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> Cole Haan Purple Suede Air Lainey Wedge again!



Omg, I love these!  Where did you get them *moshi! *


----------



## frick&frack

moshi_moshi said:


> thank you *f&f*   love your updates in this thread, you have such a fun collection!  do you have a collection thread, i've love to see your shoe goodies!


thanks...I don't have a thread.  but maybe some day...


----------



## Dukeprincess

frick&frack said:


> thanks...I don't have a thread.  but maybe some day...



You should...you definitely have enough great shoes!


----------



## frick&frack

Dukeprincess said:


> You should...you definitely have enough great shoes!


it's the the comments I see in other ladies' threads that keep me from doing it 

BTW, I haven't seen you post the beauties in your avatar in here.  I think I know what they are.  I think I almost bought them in RG last year, but I wasn't sure about the straps going all the way up my foot (SO loves them).  I prefer vamp-only looks.

sooooooooooo...where can I see a bigger pic of those beauties?


----------



## Dukeprincess

frick&frack said:


> it's the the comments I see in other ladies' threads that keep me from doing it
> 
> BTW, I haven't seen you post the beauties in your avatar in here.  I think I know what they are.  I think I almost bought them in RG last year, but I wasn't sure about the straps going all the way up my foot (SO loves them).  I prefer vamp-only looks.
> 
> sooooooooooo...where can I see a bigger pic of those beauties?




Yeah one bad apple sometimes spoils the whole bunch.    I think you should start a thread anyway.  Who cares?!  I am sure some people find my outfits I post boring, but I could care less!  Do it!

I know, I've had them a year and never posted them.  I will snap some pics soon and post!  

EDIT:  I did post them here, since I wore them on my 30th birthday!   http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...wear-post-your-cl-outfit-pics-667529-393.html


----------



## frick&frack

Dukeprincess said:


> Yeah one bad apple sometimes spoils the whole bunch.    I think you should start a thread anyway.  Who cares?!  I am sure some people find my outfits I post boring, but I could care less!  Do it!
> 
> I know, I've had them a year and never posted them.  I will snap some pics soon and post!


maybe you're right, but not looking forward to getting my feelings hurt. 

they're CLs, right?  or choos?  they're gorgy on you!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

frick&frack said:


> thanks...I don't have a thread. but maybe some day...


 
you should!!  of what i have seen so far, me likey!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Omg, I love these! Where did you get them *moshi! *


 
thanks *duke*!!  they were a t.j. maxx find, one of my favorite pairs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

frick&frack said:


> maybe you're right, but not looking forward to getting my feelings hurt.
> 
> they're CLs, right?  or choos?  they're gorgy on you!!!



CL Fernando.  Did you see the link I posted?



moshi_moshi said:


> you should!!  of what i have seen so far, me likey!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *duke*!!  they were a t.j. maxx find, one of my favorite pairs!



Jealous!


----------



## frick&frack

Dukeprincess said:


> EDIT:  I did post them here, since I wore them on my 30th birthday!   http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...wear-post-your-cl-outfit-pics-667529-393.html


^GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGEOUS photo!!!!!!!!!  




Dukeprincess said:


> CL Fernando.  Did you see the link I posted?


^yep...those are the ones!  nearly got them in RG...


----------



## Ilgin

CL Louis sneakers


----------



## sweetbubble

moshi_moshi said:


> enjoying the last bit of flip flop weather.
> 
> valentino studded flip flops



Love these!!!


----------



## frick&frack

last night I wore my valentino dentelle pumps








tonight I wore prada


----------



## jeshika

moshi_moshi said:


> enjoying the last bit of flip flop weather.
> 
> valentino studded flip flops



love these, moshi!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *sweetbubble* and *jeshika* 

*f&f *- i loveeee those valentinos!!!  what season are they?

wearing my missoni for target flats today.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cute Flats ^^^^


----------



## frick&frack

moshi_moshi said:


> *f&f *- i loveeee those valentinos!!!  what season are they?
> 
> wearing my missoni for target flats today.



thanks!  they're current: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod61420006&parentId=cat7270737


your missoni flats are so cute!  I love the missoni knit/weave/colorway.


----------



## MissIndependent

My Horze-boots


----------



## Ilgin

Nude patent Lanvin flats


----------



## j0yc3

black patent simple Louboutins


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

miu miu


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *sweetbubble* and *jeshika*
> 
> *f&f *- i loveeee those valentinos!!!  what season are they?
> 
> wearing my missoni for target flats today.



ooooooh! those are so cute! How much were they if you don't mind me asking? I want some too  I hope they're not more than 50$... that's my limit for flats lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ooooooh! those are so cute! How much were they if you don't mind me asking? I want some too  I hope they're not more than 50$... that's my limit for flats lol


 
thanks *CEC*!  they're only $29.99 but good luck finding them all the missoni for target stuff sold out super quick.


----------



## moshi_moshi

j crew rubber rain ballet flats, super comfy!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *CEC*!  they're only $29.99 but good luck finding them all the missoni for target stuff sold out super quick.



Hmm... that does seem hard... I will keep an eye out though. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## jmcadon

Louboutin Loubis babes...


----------



## frick&frack

last night: prada


----------



## sammie225

my only pair of louboutins


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Miu Miu


----------



## green.bee

Maison Martin Margiela Line 22 boots:


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu capretto lame argentino


----------



## moshi_moshi

desert python rosella flats


----------



## frick&frack

lacriox wedges


----------



## moshi_moshi

jimmy choo belize espadrilles


----------



## frick&frack

marc jacobs wedge espadrilles


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, some impressive footwear in here ladies!

Wearing Navy CL Decoltissimo 100 today


----------



## moshi_moshi

oohhh i love those *duke*!  so classy!


----------



## Ilgin

Christian Louboutin Yolanda 120s


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> oohhh i love those *duke*!  so classy!



Thanks dear.


----------



## madamefifi

frick&frack said:


> CL yoyo zeppas


 
Oh, my! Stepping out of lurker status to say I LOVE this colorway! I have the more boring brown version:


----------



## madamefifi

In reality (ha!) I've ben wearing these Tory Burch wedge flip flops all day:


----------



## madamefifi

And tomorrow I will be at my unglamourous job wearing scrubs and either my Danskos (left) or my Sanitas:


----------



## frick&frack

madamefifi said:


> Oh, my! Stepping out of lurker status to say I LOVE this colorway! I have the more boring brown version:


thank you!  I want to find your colorway too...I'm obsessed with cork, especially CL's dark cork.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Jean-Michel Cazabat


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...oscar de la renta crocodile


----------



## clu13

Jimmy Choo "Panthers" - black slingbacks


----------



## angelicskater16

This was designed by Taiwanese Stylist, Chloe Chen.


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> yesterday...oscar de la renta crocodile


 



CL nichel Turbellas & Turquoise Lanvin flats


----------



## Matchmaker90210

Louis Vuitton Black ballet flats.


----------



## Mitzy

Saturday and grocery shopping, so leopard print and black Naturalizers, sooooo comfy. Look great with flats and a simple black and white top.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


>


^lol...thanks!


----------



## Elsie87

^Haha! 

Yesterday:

CL peacock patent Pigalles


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> CL peacock patent Pigalles


^spectacular color!







valentino for me today


----------



## clu13

Tory Burch Black Edies


----------



## Celinecn

They hurt like hell when I first got them, I even had to take anti inflamatories day 1 to day 3. BUT, now they are like sleepers and I can't replace them.. : (


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^spectacular color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentino for me today


 
Thank you!


Spectacular shoes!


----------



## Ilgin

black python Lanvin flats


----------



## Chanel 0407

Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots


----------



## Brigitte031

Vera Wang lavender flats in inky blue.


----------



## jmcadon

I am wearing my SW 5050's, too!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Spectacular shoes!


^thank you! 







valentino


----------



## frick&frack

dolce & gabbana python (straps)/horn (heels) mules


----------



## moshi_moshi

Manolo Blahnik Sedarbys in silver


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti cane wedges...oldies, but I love that wedge


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Camilla Skovgaard boots


----------



## Flip88

frick&frack said:


> dolce & gabbana python (straps)/horn (heels) mules



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Brigitte031

Wearing my Vanessa Bruno suede boots, which I love!


----------



## frick&frack

Flip88 said:


> Those are gorgeous!!


thank you!


----------



## am2022

wearing my marant taupe dickers... i know not a work shoe... but but its so very cold and my Raynaud's will act up... so i know my co workers will understand...

Frick and frack... you have an awesome shoe collection..

brigitte;;; those Vanessa brunos are too cute!


----------



## chloe_chanel

black leather platform Pour la Victorie almond toe with wraparound ankle straps *delish*


----------



## frick&frack

amacasa said:


> wearing my marant taupe dickers... i know not a work shoe... but but its so very cold and my Raynaud's will act up... so i know my co workers will understand...
> 
> Frick and frack... you have an awesome shoe collection.


^thank you!

I have raynaud's too.  I kept socks at the office, & wore them when I was at my desk.  it helped a lot.


----------



## Brigitte031

amacasa said:


> wearing my marant taupe dickers... i know not a work shoe... but but its so very cold and my Raynaud's will act up... so i know my co workers will understand...
> 
> Frick and frack... you have an awesome shoe collection..
> 
> brigitte;;; those Vanessa brunos are too cute!



I've definitely worn my black Dickers to work on Fridays! And thank you!

I'm wearing Sam Edelman Farrel boots in cognac suede. These are my absolute favorite and most comfortable pair of boots!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday I wore beverly feldman


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## Stardust25

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti




Those wedges are perfection!!!


----------



## frick&frack

dior


----------



## NoSnowHere

Revas in black w/gold


----------



## moshi_moshi

brian atwood fuchsia suede maniacs!


----------



## frick&frack

roxy mozambique


----------



## moshi_moshi

BA again!  Drama pumps 






[/IMG]


----------



## candiebear

moshi_moshi I looove your phone cover! Very cute


----------



## moshi_moshi

candiebear said:


> moshi_moshi I looove your phone cover! Very cute


 
thanks *candie*!


----------



## annemerrick

I haven't posted here in a while, but these shoes are so silly...I thought they deserved a picture!


----------



## frick&frack

annemerrick said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but these shoes are so silly...I thought they deserved a picture!


they're adorable!  good to see you


----------



## annemerrick

frick&frack said:


> they're adorable! good to see you


 
Although I haven't posted...I still come and check out your cute shoes!!


----------



## frick&frack

^lol!




prada today


----------



## Ilgin

annemerrick said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but these shoes are so silly...I thought they deserved a picture!


 
These are lovely!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

TB Miller 2


----------



## Ilgin

black python Lanvin flats


----------



## frick&frack

last night...sergio rossi


----------



## LexLV

covert under the desk shot of my new brian atwood black kid maniacs .. LOVE them!


----------



## BagsR4Me

F+B Bi Boots


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...dior


----------



## chloe_chanel

annemerrick said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but these shoes are so silly...I thought they deserved a picture!



Oooh, I have those in fuchsia .


----------



## LVoepink

Christian Louboutin Watersnake Indigo Bambou


----------



## am2022

isabel marant black poppy!


----------



## Samia

Steve Madden Wedges


----------



## frick&frack

YSL


----------



## pquiles

Combat boots


----------



## Spendaholic

Ugg Tasmans


----------



## frick&frack

prada camoscio tricol


----------



## Noi_82

Ugg black tall boots


----------



## Ilgin

CL black patent Pigalle flats


----------



## SwedishChef

black riding style boots


----------



## MissJea

Rainboots  its a rainy day in NYC


----------



## frick&frack

sergio rossi


----------



## Nailpolish333

IntlSet said:


> I'm wearing brown Manolo Blahnik Carolyns.
> 
> You?


hunters-its raining like crzy


----------



## qtcoco

from yesterday, miu miu flats, an old favourite


----------



## ellacoach

Ugg Tall Brooks in black


----------



## luvbags99

Burberry ballet flats


----------



## frick&frack

fendi


----------



## P.Y.T.

^ those shoes are nuts! And the heel on them...


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> ^ those shoes are nuts! And the heel on them...


^thank you!  love your avatar!!!

the heel is the thing that got me about these shoes too.  needed to feel on top of the world today


----------



## Ilgin

black python Lanvin flats


----------



## LVoepink

CL Madame Butterfly Bootie framboise suede


----------



## P.Y.T.

Tonight...

*L.A.M.B*. *~Jolana Bootie~*


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! love your avatar!!!
> 
> the heel is the thing that got me about these shoes too. needed to feel on top of the world today


 
Thank you love..


----------



## Ilgin

classic tall sand Uggs


----------



## SwedishChef

These boots I bought some weeks ago:


----------



## LVoepink

ugg slippers


----------



## frick&frack

fendi


----------



## Necromancer

^ I love the flower, it looks so pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> ^ I love the flower, it looks so pretty.


thank you!  the other one has leaves.


----------



## Necromancer

^ I really love that idea...pretty and unique.


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu


----------



## scrpo83

My crocs sandal (Patricia I think) for driving and Pierre Cardin black pump for meetings and such..


----------



## Ilgin

Uggs again


----------



## Necromancer

*frick*, I like those Miu Miu wedges. Are they pewter and patent leather?


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing purple and blue Stuart Weitzman slides (they have a 4 cm purple patent heel which you can just see in the right pic):


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> *frick*, I like those Miu Miu wedges. Are they pewter and patent leather?


^thank you!  they're a metallic leather (laminato) upper with a wood bottom.




Necromancer said:


> I'm wearing purple and blue Stuart Weitzman slides (they have a 4 cm purple patent heel which you can just see in the right pic):


^what a beautiful color!  love your NP too.


----------



## Necromancer

^ My NP is a combo of Milani Gems (thanks to you) and a coat of Wet n Wild Po5 on top. It needs another coat because it's still a bit uneven. I love wearing these NPs on my toenails.
Ah, metallic leather, I wasn't sure. I think they look fab.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> ^ My NP is a combo of Milani Gems (thanks to you) and a coat of Wet n Wild Po5 on top. It needs another coat because it's still a bit uneven. I love wearing these NPs on my toenails.
> Ah, metallic leather, I wasn't sure. I think they look fab.


lol...both glitters are from me.:giggles:  great combo!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Ha, are they? (I'm losing it, I thought someone else sent Po5 to me. I can't keep up.) Thanks, and yeah, they're very similar chunky glitters and they're great on toes. Not so great on fingernails because of the PITA to get off factor. LOL.


----------



## Necromancer

Bruno Magli sandals. They're a rich reddish brown metallic leather and super comfy (and well worn).


----------



## Cait

Grey suede/black elastic high-heeled Miu Miu ankle boots from F/W2008.


----------



## Ilgin

Charlotte Olympia Rio sandals


----------



## frick&frack

CL cork/suede VPs


----------



## Mia Bella

It's getting obnoxiously cold here so I've been wearing my Classic Tall black Uggs. You couldn't tear these away from me!


----------



## Couturable

Today I'm wearing Mossimo Boots from Target that I did a DIY glitter job on.


----------



## frick&frack

marc jacobs


----------



## Necromancer

I'm currently barefoot, but last night I went out for dinner and wore these Ungaro satin heels:


----------



## Necromancer

*frick*, those MJ wedges are fab. I like that style of shoe. Are they comfy?


----------



## Spendaholic

Ugg Tasmans


----------



## Ilgin

tall sand Uggs


----------



## kat99

From my blog today - Valentino lace bows:


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Lovely..


----------



## Wordsworth

Halston heritage black ankle boots today.


----------



## Sukey<3

Those Valentinos are to die for! Are they comfortable at all?

I'm wearing MBMJ Mouse Flats - black pony hair from 2008 collection. I have been in love with those for the last 3 years - it's pretty much all I wear. Sadly they are heading for retirement soon so I'm looking for a new pair...not sure how I feel about the studded ones though, not all the designs are that great.

By the way, I'm new to this forum!


----------



## Necromancer

At this very moment I'm wearing my daggy ol' Globe flip flops/slides...I'm about to water the garden.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> *frick*, those MJ wedges are fab. I like that style of shoe. Are they comfy?


^thank you!  yes, they're very comfy.




kat99 said:


> From my blog today - Valentino lace bows:


^shoe twins!   I have & LOVE these!!!


----------



## frick&frack

CL suede jlenia


----------



## Elsie87

^Cute! Never seen those before. They look pretty comfy!

YSL Trooper pumps today:


----------



## Shopmore

First time wearing my SW 5050 boots!


----------



## Ilgin

black python Lanvin flats


----------



## Cait

Flat black KORS Kids leather boots.


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^Cute! Never seen those before. They look pretty comfy!
> 
> YSL Trooper pumps today:



thank you!  they are comfy, & perfect for the fall/winter here 

those trooper pumps are so you!  love to see your leopard trench too.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DVF Booties


----------



## Threshold

None!


----------



## Ilgin

Jimmy Choo Ailsa red suede pumps


----------



## Shopmore

Chanel quilted flats!


----------



## hautecouture15

navy blue short uggs


----------



## KayuuKathey

Converse Limited Edition English Plaids


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada platform booties


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## kett

Miu Miu mary janes


----------



## Ilgin

black platform Prada booties, black python Lanvin flats


----------



## vshp

I am wearing La Canadienne Galaxy boot today. Very comfy !!


----------



## Spendaholic

uggs


----------



## randr21

Miu mj


----------



## lorihmatthews

Coach leopard ballet flats


----------



## Spendaholic

nike trainers


----------



## Ilgin

black Steve Madden Intyce boots


----------



## frick&frack

beverly feldman


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada platform ankle boots


----------



## LexLV

BA Maniacs


----------



## TJNEscada

Asics sneaks (just walked the dogs!)


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sperry Top Siders


----------



## jmcadon

Koolaburra boots for day...working at the library, and my new Gentle Souls boots this evening for our holiday party.


----------



## Spendaholic

Uggs


----------



## Tinn3rz

Rainbow sandals


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jeffery Campbell leopard ponyhair loafers


----------



## BagsR4Me

Fiorentini + Baker Bi Boots


----------



## Tinn3rz

Stuart Weitzman chunky bow loafer


----------



## pingingpong103

IntlSet said:


> I'm wearing brown Manolo Blahnik Carolyns.
> 
> You?


 

Its wet and cold here in Texas...so my feet are dry and toasty in my Ugg boots!!! Loving them!!!! BTW....can anyone tell me if this site legit in selling real UGG boots?

www.discountedboots.com/


----------



## bn999

Today i am wearing some black and red TOD'S loafers. so cute, I love them. I am not able to upload any pics, does anybody know why?


----------



## green.bee

Maison Martin Margiela Replica boots.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Converse Chuck Taylors


----------



## frick&frack

last night: marciano


----------



## Marniem

I'm wearing Sam Eldman peep toes with the studs on the back of the heels )


----------



## Tinn3rz

Toms


----------



## Ivonne_R

NB sneakers


----------



## green.bee

My new Ann D's:
(pls excuse my dirty mirror:shame


----------



## Tinn3rz

green.bee said:
			
		

> My new Ann D's:
> (pls excuse my dirty mirror:shame



LOVE these! 

Miu Miu pumps


----------



## frick&frack

renee caovilla


----------



## Tinn3rz

Coach flip flops


----------



## green.bee

my new favorite boots from Ann De (I cannot get enough of them)


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> renee caovilla


----------



## P.Y.T.

green.bee said:


> my new favorite boots from Ann De (I cannot get enough of them)



Those boots are great! I'm obsessed with black boots..


----------



## jmcadon

Toms botas...the new fake sheep skin lined booties in brown.


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


>


^thank you 

your avatar shoes are HOT...love the color blocking!


----------



## green.bee

P.Y.T. said:


> Those boots are great! I'm obsessed with black boots..




Thank you


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sperry Top Siders


----------



## kat99

From my blog today - Jimmy Choo boots:


----------



## P.Y.T.

^sexy!! Great photo too..
F&F thank you lovely.. (hugs)


----------



## green.bee

kat99 said:


> From my blog today - Jimmy Choo boots:



I have a weak spot for taupe/beige suede shoes/boots and these boots are pure perfection


----------



## frick&frack

beverly feldman


----------



## Tinn3rz

Danner Work Boots


----------



## chanluuforyou

Guess over-the-knee boots. Keeping warm and cozy!


----------



## Elsie87

CL goa lamé Simples:


----------



## ialexisstewart

I know these shoes came out a while ago but i just got them. I'm so late! They are amazing though!


----------



## Myblackbag

Wearing my new boots today.


----------



## frick&frack

I wore zanotti...







today I wore miu miu


----------



## bnjj

YSL Palais Mary Janes

These just arrived a few days ago and I love, love, love them; however, the toe box is very snug.  They're suede and I am really hoping it will stretch out.


----------



## Ilgin

Burberry house check rain boots


----------



## frick&frack

prada velvet wedges


----------



## kohl_mascara

My SF varinas


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sperry top siders


----------



## Samia

Kenneth Cole Flats


----------



## deGuzmanNicolai

Michael Kors quileted ballet flats


----------



## sn00py

wearing patent ron ron 100mm


----------



## ashleyroe

ialexisstewart said:


> I know these shoes came out a while ago but i just got them. I'm so late! They are amazing though!


----------



## green.bee

my new Ann Demeulemeester riding boots and they are finally broken in and comfy.


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> I wore zanotti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I wore miu miu


 
Gotta love zanotti!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Zanotti...*


----------



## rdgldy

Frye Harness booties


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> Gotta love zanotti!!


^sure do! 




P.Y.T. said:


> *Zanotti...*


^LOVE the snake B&W with a touch of red!  & your leather pants...you bad @$$!







prada for christmas eve


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (christmas), wore this casadei pair


----------



## travelgretta

frick&frack said:


> ^sure do!
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE the snake B&W with a touch of red!  & your leather pants...you bad @$$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prada for christmas eve


LOVE the Prada Christmas Eves! Festive times ten! My pedicure is in shambles, so I had to do closed-toe: Peacock blue velvet Stella McCartney pump. Merry Post-Christmas!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Tods Penny Loafers


----------



## frick&frack

travelgretta said:


> LOVE the Prada Christmas Eves! Festive times ten! My pedicure is in shambles, so I had to do closed-toe: Peacock blue velvet Stella McCartney pump. Merry Post-Christmas!



thank you...merry christmas to you too!  would love to see your mccartneys...peacock blue & velvet are some of my favorites.


----------



## Necromancer

grey Calvin Klein slip ons


----------



## Necromancer

frick&frack said:


> yesterday (christmas), wore this casadei pair


 
What a fab pair of shoes for Xmas Day. The green Pradas are adorable. What a beautiful colour.


----------



## kett

FF - Love the Christmas Eve Pradas! So cute.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> What a fab pair of shoes for Xmas Day. The green Pradas are adorable. What a beautiful colour.


^thank you!




kett said:


> FF - Love the Christmas Eve Pradas! So cute.


^thank you!  they're oldies, but I still love that curved heel.  did you get any christmas goodies to share?


----------



## kett

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  they're oldies, but I still love that curved heel.  did you get any christmas goodies to share?



Maybe...


----------



## Necromancer

Super comfy black Stuart Weitzman wedge mules:


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> Maybe...


^hehe 




Necromancer said:


> Super comfy black Stuart Weitzman wedge mules:


^they look comfy!  love your NP.





wearing CLs tonight...yo yo 85s


----------



## Necromancer

^ Gorgeous colour. If you're my shoes size and you ever get sick of those babies, lemme know.


----------



## Necromancer

Bruno Magli metallic brownish burgundy heels


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Necromancer said:


> Bruno Magli metallic brownish burgundy heels



Great shoes and AWESOME polish.  What brand/color is it?


----------



## travelgretta

frick&frack said:


> thank you...merry christmas to you too!  would love to see your mccartneys...peacock blue & velvet are some of my favorites.




They look a little darker in the photo. These are definitely sitting-down shoes. Not super high, but also not super comfortable.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Nice shoe and fab colour.



MissMeggiebeth said:


> Great shoes and AWESOME polish. What brand/color is it?


 
Thank you. The polish is Lynnderella's Shape Shifter. It's three coats on top of another glitter called WetnWild Party of 5, so you can barely see Po5 underneath. I was just too lazy to remove it.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> ^ Gorgeous colour. If you're my shoes size and you ever get sick of those babies, lemme know.


^hehehe...thank you!




Necromancer said:


> Bruno Magli metallic brownish burgundy heels


^this color is fabulous!




travelgretta said:


> They look a little darker in the photo. These are definitely sitting-down shoes. Not super high, but also not super comfortable.


^thank you so much for posting this...INCREDIBLE color, & the velvet makes it look even more luxurious!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

CL black kid Número Prive


----------



## dolphinhl

My first pair of Car Shoes.. Definitely not the last!


----------



## Tinn3rz

dolphinhl said:
			
		

> My first pair of Car Shoes.. Definitely not the last!



Love these!

Pedro Garcia Ballet Flats


----------



## Spendaholic

Ugg Tasmans


----------



## jen_sparro

Wore my beloved Marni Suede Sandals to ring in the new year 
Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## mrsallan

I'm wearing this today while I vacuuming the floor and cleaning the house. I'm trying to 'break' the shoe before wearing it to a party...


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: embroidered car shoe clogs


----------



## .pursefiend.

P.Y.T. said:


> *Zanotti...*


 

love these! also, what kind of pants are you wearing?


----------



## frick&frack

barbara bui


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> barbara bui



i love this combo


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> i love this combo



thank you!  these are some of my favorite shoes.


----------



## frick&frack

CL sabotage


----------



## shopingisfun

frick&frack said:


> barbara bui



That really looks pretty good together


----------



## frick&frack

shopingisfun said:


> That really looks pretty good together



thank you!  that's my prada degrade


----------



## jmcadon

I will be wearing these...


----------



## LexLV

stuart weitzman 50/50s


----------



## frick&frack

YSL


----------



## Spendaholic

My ugg tasmans - my feet are freezing


----------



## frick&frack

dolce & gabbana


----------



## randr21

Nicholas kirkwood


----------



## Kayapo97

Been at an important meeting so needed some confidence so wearing my Brian Atwood brown suede OTK boots, knee length leather skirt and silk blouse, have to say it made me feel really good - oh meeting went really well!!



Picture Neiman Marcus


----------



## frick&frack

valentino


----------



## Spendaholic

Evans Silver Leather Bow Flats.


----------



## frick&frack

prada python


----------



## frick&frack

prada camoscio tricol


----------



## Spendaholic

suede boots


----------



## Threepig

Leather shoes


----------



## xhalted1

Copper leather Uggs


----------



## Necromancer

Stuart Weitzman black shoes with blue and metal beads:


----------



## ticki

Gray low top Chucks.


----------



## frick&frack

dior


----------



## Spendaholic

Evans Silver Leather Bow Flats.


----------



## frick&frack

chanel


----------



## Necromancer

Isaac Mizrahi B&W mid wedge slides:


----------



## Necromancer

Spendaholic said:


> Evans Silver Leather Bow Flats.


How adorable are these? 



frick&frack said:


> dior


 


frick&frack said:


> chanel


 
They're both fabulous, *frick*. You have the bestest shoe collection evah.


----------



## myahoo

slippers))) but today I wore Ugg snow boots - its quite cold here!


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> They're both fabulous, *frick*. You have the bestest shoe collection evah.


^lol...thank you sweet friend  you're got fabulous shoes too!  love the turquoise danglies & the houndstooth check pattern on the wedges.





last night...renee caovilla


----------



## Spendaholic

Necromancer said:


> How adorable are these?
> 
> They're both fabulous, *frick*. You have the bestest shoe collection evah.


 

 i wore them again today, they are my new go-to shoes.


----------



## Necromancer

frick&frack said:


> ^lol...thank you sweet friend you're got fabulous shoes too! love the turquoise danglies & the houndstooth check pattern on the wedges.
> last night...renee caovilla


 
Thanks. I have a small humble collection. When I grow up I want a shoe collection like yours. 
...and those Caovillas are fab-u-lous.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> Thanks. I have a small humble collection. When I grow up I want a shoe collection like yours.
> ...and those Caovillas are fab-u-lous.


^thank you again   shoes are my addiction (2nd to jewelry )




today I wore some favorites...blue havianas (flip flops)


----------



## Necromancer

^ My sister loves her Havianas. I swear she must have about 15 or 20 pairs.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> ^ My sister loves her Havianas. I swear she must have about 15 or 20 pairs.



hehe...I have at least that many...plus reefs, tevas, j crew, rainbow, etc...


----------



## Necromancer

^ hubby had two pairs of tevas (tan brown and dark brown) and he wears them to death in summer. I'd  never heard of the brand until he got them.


----------



## Ilgin

Burberry Prorsum parka buckle boots


----------



## Spendaholic

suede boots.


----------



## VCM

black Louboutin

ballet slipper type with heels. Very beautiful but very uncomfortable. Can only wear them for a few hours.


----------



## frick&frack

last night: CL evita


----------



## myahoo

Alexander Wang Dakota shoes)) At home because its -16 outside...


----------



## Spendaholic

suede boots


----------



## frick&frack

this morning:  miu miu bombshell







this afternoon: havaianas


----------



## Necromancer

^ Cute. I love those CLs you posted too. Are they black or deep purple?


----------



## legaldiva

YSL low heeled black pebbled leather Tribtoos.


----------



## rdgldy

Chanel chocolate brown ballet flats


----------



## bnjj

Frick, I have to tell you again how much I admire your collection.  Those merlot coloured Loubs you posted a few pages back are gorgeous!  

Though I admire all your slides, I cannot wear that style of shoe as the balls of my feet always get this intense burning sensation when I wear them.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> ^ Cute. I love those CLs you posted too. Are they black or deep purple?


^thank you!  they're black with purple roses.




bnjj said:


> Frick, I have to tell you again how much I admire your collection.  Those merlot coloured Loubs you posted a few pages back are gorgeous!
> 
> Though I admire all your slides, I cannot wear that style of shoe as the balls of my feet always get this intense burning sensation when I wear them.


^thank you!  I get pain in the ball of my foot when I stand too long in super high heels, but I don't think that's what you're talking about.  sounds like you mean that having to "hold on" to the shoe with the front of your foot causes you pain in the ball of your foot, right?  I'm not positive, but I feel like I've read something about dealing with shoes & foot pain in the CL subforum.  it might be the thread where they give you advice on padding up your CLs to make them more comfortable.  of course, it might also be a tendon/muscle issue with you...not sure.  about 90% of the shoes in my collection are slides, so they don't seem to bother me.


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Nude BCBG flats with jewels on top.
 (Ma-Belle)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ilgin

CL Louis sneakers


----------



## Necromancer

dirty ol' B&W Converse slides...one of my many pairs of "gardening shoes"


----------



## yvetteyeau

my Christian Louboutin patent studded Louis sneaks 







all the other kids and their pumped up kicks 
//yvette xo


----------



## Vajj

Today I had my Manolo 's 'Something Blue' on! Really enjoyed them!


----------



## Ilgin

black Prada platform ankle boots


----------



## Spendaholic

Black patent buckle flats


----------



## rdgldy

black patent Valentino rockstuds


----------



## Noellabella

Miu miu!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

9 west


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu


----------



## Spendaholic

Uggs


----------



## green.bee

MMM Replica boots


----------



## frick&frack

dior


----------



## Spendaholic

walking sophie - nike trainers
now - uggs.


----------



## frick&frack

dolce & gabbana


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Navy & metallic blue suede Seychelles flats

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## scrpo83

aerosoles ankle boots


----------



## PrincessBailey

I was wearing fuzzy white smartset slippers.


----------



## frick&frack

beverley feldman


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> dior





frick&frack said:


> dolce & gabbana





frick&frack said:


> beverley feldman



Love them


----------



## AEGIS

report over the knee boots


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Love them



thank you!


----------



## Spendaholic

uggs


----------



## ialexisstewart

Uggs in chesnut. Really casual on 
my day off


----------



## lovepurse20111

I am wearing Miu Miu flats in beige.


----------



## Mia Bella

green.bee said:


> my new favorite boots from Ann De (I cannot get enough of them)



Those are awesome!


----------



## VCM

black patent ballerina flats by Miss Italy. I have them in every color


----------



## SisiEko

Via Spiga booties


----------



## Spendaholic

for work - black suede flats by rocketdogs.
now - uggs


----------



## frick&frack

prada lizard/suede


----------



## MissBehavin

L K Bennett Lennox boot.

I adore these boots, heeled twice since I bought them.


----------



## Spendaholic

uggs


----------



## MissTofuGal

Vera Wang Lavender Lilian flats


----------



## lgancheva

Hi, there was a record-breaking cold this week, so I wore my classic tall chocolate UGGs all the time


----------



## Spendaholic

uggs


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel distressed leather biker boots


----------



## Vajj

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Chanel distressed leather biker boots



love your biker boots!


----------



## cocosapphire

Vajj said:


> love your biker boots!


 

Thank you!  They are super comfy, like walking on a cloud!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Ballerina Flats


----------



## taho

Manolo Blahnik Aprolliba suede slingbacks. Took them out for the first time tonight!! Was so excited


----------



## taho

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Chanel Ballerina Flats



Love your Chanels, Coco!


----------



## Spendaholic

Spendaholic said:


> for work - black suede flats by rocketdogs.
> now - uggs


 
These again.


----------



## frick&frack

taho said:


> Manolo Blahnik Aprolliba suede slingbacks. Took them out for the first time tonight!! Was so excited


^fantastic color & pattern on these shoes!







yesterday: fendi


----------



## MissBehavin

French Sole 'Harriet' ballet flats. Black patent


----------



## cocosapphire

taho said:


> Love your Chanels, Coco!


 
^Thank you, taho, and those are gorgeous Manolos you have!!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday: MBMJ


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Grey Platform Camellia Pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Black Cap Toe Platform Ankle Boots


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Grey Platform Camellia Pumps


^anything with a flower gets my vote!  that metallic charcoal color is beautiful too.





costa blanca


----------



## Laziza

YSL Tribtoo boots


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^anything with a flower gets my vote! that metallic charcoal color is beautiful too.


 
Thanks, frick&frack!  They're amazingly comfortable too!


----------



## jmcadon

These today...with my pink python Jimmy Choo Ross bag.


----------



## frick&frack

CL yoyo 85s


----------



## Vajj

jmcadon said:
			
		

> These today...with my pink python Jimmy Choo Ross bag.



very cute!


----------



## frick&frack

last night: escada


----------



## cocosapphire

My favorite *Valentine's* Day shoes!

*Kate Spade Red Suede Peep-toe Pumps*


----------



## Vajj

Dior leather boots!


----------



## frick&frack

today: dr scholls


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> today: dr scholls



Love the fun colors


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Love the fun colors


^thank you!






valentine's day dinner: valentino


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentine's day dinner: valentino



Those are super cute and sexy!


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Those are super cute and sexy!



thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik's Grey Quilted Flats


----------



## LVoepink

Uggs today!


----------



## JuliJenn

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentine's day dinner: valentino



  Those are ah-MAY-zing!  Love Valentino!


----------



## JuliJenn

Green Gucci Hustons-I am wicked happy to have found them in my size and they arrived yesterday.  I was actually excited to go to work today just so I could wear these out for the first time!


----------



## frick&frack

JuliJenn said:


> Those are ah-MAY-zing!  Love Valentino!


^thank you!  they're my favorites.




JuliJenn said:


> Green Gucci Hustons-I am wicked happy to have found them in my size and they arrived yesterday.  I was actually excited to go to work today just so I could wear these out for the first time!


^LOVE those!!!  my SIL got the brown ones for christmas, so I've seen them IRL...gorgy!  also loving your chenille bedspread.






CL jlenia


----------



## JuliJenn

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  they're my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE those!!!  my SIL got the brown ones for christmas, so I've seen them IRL...gorgy!  also loving your chenille bedspread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL jlenia



Frick&Frack (that's what I call my boys sometimes, love that its your screen name!) Are those your new CLs?  They look so lovely and I'll bet they look amazing on!  So cool!

Ohhh!  I loved the brown ones too!  EVERY ONE the colors would be nice to have!   Ahh, to dream.... Thanks for the comment about the table the shoes are on. It's actually just a really old cut velvet scarf I put over our coffee table and that's our couch in the background, but you're totally right!  It does look like a bed!


----------



## JuliJenn

frick&frack said:


> today: dr scholls




OMG!  Those are AWEsome!  Did you paint them yourself or did you purchase them that way?  Either way, what a wicked cool find!  I haven't seen those since the 70s!  I wore them all the time when I was a kid! I actually mentioned Dr. Scholls to a friend of mine the other day who was born in the late 80s and she had no idea what I was talking about.   Oh, they bring me back for sure!


----------



## frick&frack

JuliJenn said:


> Frick&Frack (that's what I call my boys sometimes, love that its your screen name!) Are those your new CLs?  They look so lovely and I'll bet they look amazing on!  So cool!
> 
> Ohhh!  I loved the brown ones too!  EVERY ONE the colors would be nice to have!   Ahh, to dream.... Thanks for the comment about the table the shoes are on. It's actually just a really old cut velvet scarf I put over our coffee table and that's our couch in the background, but you're totally right!  It does look like a bed!


^thank you!  frick & frack are my (naughty) dogs' nicknames.  the CLs aren't new, I just wore them today.  they're very comfortable.

I can't believe that's a scarf...how funny!  looks just like a vintage chenille bedspread (I would love to have a collection of vintage chenille quilts/bedspreads).




JuliJenn said:


> OMG!  Those are AWEsome!  Did you paint them yourself or did you purchase them that way?  Either way, what a wicked cool find!  I haven't seen those since the 70s!  I wore them all the time when I was a kid! I actually mentioned Dr. Scholls to a friend of mine the other day who was born in the late 80s and she had no idea what I was talking about.   Oh, they bring me back for sure!


^thank you!  no, I didn't paint them, I bought them that way.  I love the little phrase on them...that's the best part.  the painted dr scholls were hugely popular here a few years ago (well, relatively hugely popular considering before that you never ever saw them).  maybe 3 to 5 years ago?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Nine West - Wise Up Nude Pumps! (LOVE TJ MAXX, finally found affordable nude pumps)


----------



## Kayapo97

Had my favourite LK Bennett boots on today.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

JuliJenn said:


> Green Gucci Hustons-I am wicked happy to have found them in my size and they arrived yesterday.  I was actually excited to go to work today just so I could wear these out for the first time!



These are fabulous!


----------



## JuliJenn

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> These are fabulous!



Thank you, Cute_Classy!  That's so sweet of you to say!  The color is even more stunning in person.  They were _really_ hard to find.  I looked everywhere online and even emailed Gucci direct.  I almost gave up and just figured if God wanted me to have them, I would find them someday.  Like a day later, someone messaged me on here that the outlets might have them.  I called around and they ended up having them in NY and in my size for a great price as well.  I got so lucky!  I guess God loves Gucci too!


----------



## MrGoyard

My Timberlands!


----------



## frick&frack

tonight: miu miu


----------



## LVoepink

ugg slippers! (lazy sunday)


----------



## Katie2106

Today I am wearing my Dolce and Gabbana leopard flats from the new season.. 
I love them because they are very comfortable, and the bright blue color works the leopard print really well!


----------



## Cait

Bisque/brown python Elizabeth & James 'Falin' pumps

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

lacroix python wedges


----------



## cocosapphire

Stuart Weitzman Studded Burgundy Suede Platform Pumps


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Today*:

Sergio Rossi


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today*:
> 
> Sergio Rossi


^they're gorgeous!  & you wear them so well.



flip flops for me today


----------



## cocosapphire

Yesterday - - Armani Silver Flats


----------



## cocosapphire

Today  - -  Gucci Mules


----------



## MissBehavin

My JC Quito's still a little cool to go barefoot


----------



## Choo_Freaky

Maroon Converse high tops.


----------



## Cait

Tall Choco Classic UGGs and silver t-strap dance shoes.


----------



## cocosapphire

Ballin Studded Ankle Boots


----------



## taho

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Today  - -  Gucci Mules



I know very few people who can pull off mules, your feet look lovely in these!


----------



## taho

Jimmy Choo burgundy patent leather flats. Wore them around town running errands. Even the mundane can be fun when you love your shoes


----------



## cocosapphire

taho said:


> I know very few people who can pull off mules, your feet look lovely in these!


 

^So sweet of you, thanks for the kind words! 

BTW, your burgundy Jimmy Choos are adorable, look sooo comfy too!!


----------



## Eli84

Jimmy Choo


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Grey Camelia Platform Pumps


----------



## frick&frack

Eli84 said:


> Jimmy Choo


^very sexy!






sergio rossi


----------



## Cait

KORS Kids flat black leather calf-high boots.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IsisI

P.Y.T. said:


> *Today*:
> 
> Sergio Rossi


 

I absolutely adore your outfits; jacket and dress. where did you get them?.....


----------



## IsisI

.


----------



## P.Y.T.

IsisI said:


> I absolutely adore your outfits; jacket and dress. where did you get them?.....


 
Thank you! The dress is F21 and the coat is a vintage find..


----------



## cocosapphire

Moschino Slide Sandal


----------



## IsisI

P.Y.T. said:


> Thank you! The dress is F21 and the coat is a vintage find..


 
Oh my my......You know how to put things together. Very classy. I love the whole outfit. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Eli84 said:


> Jimmy Choo



Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today..

DV "spicy" suede OTK boots


----------



## Melavia

Sparry wedge padded rainboots in grey. It is blowing snow like crazy here today


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Black and Red Patent Sandals


----------



## PinkTruffle

P.Y.T. said:


> Today..
> 
> DV "spicy" suede OTK boots



Love your bag, BCBG?


----------



## P.Y.T.

PinkTruffle said:


> Love your bag, BCBG?



Thank you. And yes it's BCBG!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> Today..
> 
> DV "spicy" suede OTK boots



you look HOT!!!


----------



## Eli84

PinkTruffle said:


> Gorgeous shoes!






frick&frack said:


> ^very sexy!



thank you girls



P.Y.T. said:


> Today..
> 
> DV "spicy" suede OTK boots



Cute!!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Denim and Cork Wedge Heel Slides


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> you look HOT!!!


Thanks miss lady..



Eli84 said:


> thank you girls
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!!!


Thank you..


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Denim and Cork Wedge Heel Slides



I love this combo!  especially the denim & red logo...so cute.


----------



## LexLV

gold ysl tribtoos


----------



## frick&frack

roxy mozambique


----------



## kitzad

Today I will wear my new DIOR...It was love at first sight! What do you guys think?


----------



## Kayapo97

P.Y.T. said:


> Today..
> 
> DV "spicy" suede OTK boots


Love the combo, just showing that bit of leg above the boots  - go for it girl


----------



## Kayapo97

Last night my pucci black patent multi-strap shoes had an outting.


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> I love this combo! especially the denim & red logo...so cute.


 

Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

kitzad said:


> Today I will wear my new DIOR...It was love at first sight! What do you guys think?


 
Adorable Dior wedges!  They look great with the skinny jeans!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Navy Patent Open Toe Pumps


----------



## frick&frack

CL mlle marchand


----------



## justpeachy4397

B Brian Atwoods


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada Green Suede Slides


----------



## kitzad

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Adorable Dior wedges!  They look great with the skinny jeans!



Thank you dear  your chanel shoes seems lovely btw!


----------



## Ilgin

Isabel Marant Bekett sneakers


----------



## catbabe

Carvela by Kurt Geiger ankle boots. They produce comfortable shoes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BCBG black quilted patent leather booties


----------



## cocosapphire

Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots


----------



## kitzad

Emilio pucci


----------



## kitzad

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots



Very nice! Feminine & classy!


----------



## igorark

kitzad said:


> Emilio pucci



Finally a Lady that loves Pucci. I love his colors. Brings sun on everyday life and he's from my home town Florence


----------



## kitzad

igorark said:


> Finally a Lady that loves Pucci. I love his colors. Brings sun on everyday life and he's from my home town Florence



I love him! He has such a unique design and I love everything from ready to wear to shoes & bags. 

Actually I started a thread in general forums yesterday and asked why Emilio Pucci is not under the category premier designers. Obviously he is not so popular here on the forum. I live in Dubai and many people loves pucci here


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog....Alaia's!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Just lovely!!! Great photo all around


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Red* platform pumps..


----------



## Kayapo97

P.Y.T. said:


> *Red* platform pumps..


 
I would say Brian Atwood pumps - picture from Saks below to compare


----------



## Ilgin

weibaobai said:


> From my blog....Alaia's!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Hello Ilgin~I love the nude color...goes with everything! thanks!



Ilgin said:


> Beautiful!!!


----------



## frick&frack

kitzad said:


> Emilio pucci


^LOVE them!  don't the colors & pattern just make you happy all over?




igorark said:


> Finally a Lady that loves Pucci. I love his colors. Brings sun on everyday life and he's from my home town Florence


^I love pucci too!  your description is perfect...brings sun on everyday life.  so cool that he's from your hometown.




weibaobai said:


> From my blog....Alaia's!


^love the shoes, & that necklace looks fun too!




P.Y.T. said:


> *Red* platform pumps..


^you look incredible!  love that pop of red.


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti wedges


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> zanotti wedges


 
I swear we need to meet some day! You need to come to SOCAL!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> I swear we need to meet some day! You need to come to SOCAL!



  I know it!  I've always wanted to visit your city...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Frick&Frack~
Thanks!  Besides shoes, I loves me some chunky jewels! 


frick&frack said:


> ^love the shoes, & that necklace looks fun too!
> .


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

Love those shoes!


----------



## igorark

^I love pucci too!  your description is perfect...brings sun on everyday life.  so cool that he's from your hometown.



Thank You.
Anyway the founder Emilio Pucci is not still alive, but the desiner is my friend, she look a lot in the archivies for the new collection and she found so many insiration from the Emilio's old sketches


----------



## cocosapphire

kitzad said:


> Emilio pucci


 
So, so cute Pucci heels!  I own a pair of Pucci rainboots and just love to wear them when it's rainy and nasty outdoors, becuase they're FUN and they always draw a lot of attention!


----------



## cocosapphire

weibaobai said:


> From my blog....Alaia's!


 
Lovely lace up style in the Alaia's!


----------



## cocosapphire

P.Y.T. said:


> *Red* platform pumps.


 
Yeah, gorgeous pumps!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi cocosapphire~thanks!  



cocosapphire said:


> Lovely lace up style in the Alaia's!


----------



## cocosapphire

Vince Camuto boots


----------



## frick&frack

weibaobai said:


> Hi Frick&Frack~
> Thanks!  Besides shoes, I loves me some chunky jewels!


^me too! 




igorark said:


> Thank You.
> Anyway the founder Emilio Pucci is not still alive, but the desiner is my friend, she look a lot in the archivies for the new collection and she found so many insiration from the Emilio's old sketches


^OK, that's incredible!!!  how lucky are you???


----------



## LexLV

bisque varinas!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Today...

L.A.M.B brown leather booties


----------



## P.Y.T.

cocosapphire said:


> Yeah, gorgeous pumps!



Thank you...


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Ribbon Heels


----------



## Nadjalista

Just a Esprit edc wild leather boots in gray... At the playground with my kid


----------



## jen_sparro

Boring old Converse Hi-Tops in Black for laser tag with some friends


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Wow! I haven't been in here in a while. Wore my CL Moirismo espadrilles.


----------



## Kayapo97

P.Y.T. said:


> Today...
> 
> L.A.M.B brown leather booties


 
Love them


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jen_sparro said:


> Boring old Converse Hi-Tops in Black for laser tag with some friends



How fun!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Kayapo97 said:


> Love them



Awesome, thanks Chica...


----------



## P.Y.T.

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Wow! I haven't been in here in a while. Wore my CL Moirismo espadrilles.



Lovely...


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Wow! I haven't been in here in a while. Wore my CL Moirismo espadrilles.


^ so pretty!  I know you won't be surprised at all to learn that I have the same pair...lol.  & is that riviera on your nails?








pucci


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christian Louboutin very prive in nude


----------



## Tiare

I had been lusting over a gorgeous pair of (similar) Balenciaga kicks. These were a great way to get the same aesthetic. 

My new high-top Alexander McQueen sneaks! (with a talon charm)







Skinny/zipper leg Zara jeans too


----------



## Tiare

Another shot:






Here's a shot of the super badass Balenciagas:








Tiare said:


> I had been lusting over a gorgeous pair of (similar) Balenciaga kicks. These were a great way to get the same aesthetic.
> 
> My new high-top Alexander McQueen sneaks! (with a talon charm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skinny/zipper leg Zara jeans too


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...Suede YSL Booties!


----------



## igorark

frick&frack said:


> ^ so pretty!  I know you won't be surprised at all to learn that I have the same pair...lol.  & is that riviera on your nails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pucci



Very nice sandals!


----------



## All Smiles

Quest by Zoe wittner 











They are soo comfy


----------



## kitzad

Nicholas kirkwood


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Theyre so pretty! 



Tiare said:


> I had been lusting over a gorgeous pair of (similar) Balenciaga kicks. These were a great way to get the same aesthetic.
> 
> My new high-top Alexander McQueen sneaks! (with a talon charm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skinny/zipper leg Zara jeans too


----------



## frick&frack

igorark said:


> Very nice sandals!


^thank you!




All Smiles said:


> Quest by Zoe wittner
> 
> They are soo comfy


^cute bow in the back!


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...Fendi's


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

P.Y.T. said:


> Lovely...



thank you


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

frick&frack said:


> ^ so pretty!  I know you won't be surprised at all to learn that I have the same pair...lol.  & is that riviera on your nails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pucci



Thank you,Frick It is Chanel Tentation. My new "riviera"


----------



## Ilgin

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...Suede YSL Booties!


 


weibaobai said:


> From my blog...Fendi's


 
So elegant and beautiful as usual ...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Ilgin,  thank you...You're so sweet!


Ilgin said:


> So elegant and beautiful as usual ...


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Thank you,Frick It is Chanel Tentation. My new "riviera"


^nice...a new torture for me 





last night...dior


----------



## Julierose

What I wore to the park today
Dawn Levy Parka, Alexander Wang bag, Jeffrey Campbell Litas..(seriously so comfortable!!!)
TONS MORE PHOTOS on my blog post here:
http://www.thefashionminx.com/the-perfect-parka/


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...Pedros Garcia.  I loveee them, so comfy!


----------



## ialexisstewart

my new chloe booties i got at the barney's outlet for 250!!! they were originally 995! such a steal! and im in love


----------



## ialexisstewart

idk if the pic posted in my last post. this should show them


----------



## justpeachy4397

Bottega Veneta tweed pumps with crystal/glitter heels


----------



## PinkTruffle

justpeachy4397 said:


> Bottega Veneta tweed pumps with crystal/glitter heels



Cute shoes, great outfit


----------



## frick&frack

justpeachy4397 said:


> Bottega Veneta tweed pumps with crystal/glitter heels



love everything about that heel!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Givenchy!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Givenchy!



Beaut.


----------



## Katie2106

Today I am wearing my new YSLs)


----------



## jen_sparro

^Stunning! You have fabulous legs if you don't mind me saying


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...pierrer hardy


----------



## Dukeprincess

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...pierrer hardy



The doggie has shoes too!  So freaking cute!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Dukeprincess~ Thanks!  She just loves her kicks!



Dukeprincess said:


> The doggie has shoes too! So freaking cute!


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> ^nice...a new torture for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night...dior


These sandals are very versatile! You can wear them with a dress or jeans... loveit.



Katie2106 said:


> Today I am wearing my new YSLs)


Beautiful! That reminds me I need to dig my YSL's out of the closet...



justpeachy4397 said:


> Bottega Veneta tweed pumps with crystal/glitter heels


Love the entire look!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Marciano leather OTK boots..


----------



## All Smiles

Harlem by Zoe wittner


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> These sandals are very versatile! You can wear them with a dress or jeans... loveit.


^thank you!  I wear those a lot.




P.Y.T. said:


> Marciano leather OTK boots..


^so chic!  you've got a bit of a hunting vibe going (high boots, houndstooth check, red jacket, the collar on the white shirt).  I love black & white & red.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1649865
> 
> 
> Harlem by Zoe wittner



Love these!


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

cocosapphire said:


> Vince Camuto boots




What is the name of these?  I love them!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog....Kate Spade


----------



## All Smiles

Abit scuffed but I love them none the less


----------



## frick&frack

I've been wearing flip flops non-stop lately, but today I wore prada python


----------



## cocosapphire

PaisleyDaisy said:


> What is the name of these? I love them!


 
Name: Bilco  
Color: Brandy


----------



## frick&frack

roxy - mozambique


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...Mui Mui's!


----------



## Kayapo97

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1649865
> 
> 
> Harlem by Zoe wittner


 
Love them and the black suede ones, great taste.


----------



## Kayapo97

P.Y.T. said:


> Marciano leather OTK boots..


 
Love the outfit with your boots, you certainly get good wear out of them.


----------



## Ilgin

nude patent Lanvin flats


----------



## All Smiles

A pretty pair or guess red velvet heels... Makes me crave red velvet cake mmmmm


----------



## frick&frack

marc jacobs


----------



## Ilgin

nude patent Lanvin flats again...


----------



## All Smiles

Brock by Zoe wittner


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are manolos I wore on Monday


----------



## Ilgin

IM Bekett sneakers


----------



## Kayapo97

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1660442
> 
> 
> Brock by Zoe wittner


Wow, those are some statement shoes!


----------



## Kayapo97

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are manolos I wore on Monday


You look lovely, which Manolos are they?


----------



## frick&frack

caovilla


----------



## EsotericOne

vera wang glitter peep toe flats.


----------



## Cait

Slate grey TOMS

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## justpeachy4397

Kayapo97 said:


> You look lovely, which Manolos are they?



Aw thanks! I'm actually not sure about the style name but they aren't in stores anymore  got them last winter!


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Trouvé wedges


----------



## EsotericOne

^wowwww those are HAWT!


----------



## Addicted2Glam

EsotericOne said:


> ^wowwww those are HAWT!



Thanks!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Miu Miu OTK Boots!


----------



## Cait

House of Harlow 1960 Pawelek leather boots in Grey

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## EsotericOne

stuart weitzman suede knee-high boots


----------



## love2shop_26

Jimmy Choo snake print platform pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

^ I was feeling a little reptilian too! 


My Lanvin Snakeskin Ballerina Flats


----------



## love2shop_26

cocosapphire said:


> ^ I was feeling a little reptilian too!
> 
> 
> My Lanvin Snakeskin Ballerina Flats



Nice!


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo moccaisins in bright pink.


----------



## Kayapo97

Rene Caovilla - orange satin with jewels.


----------



## cocosapphire

love2shop_26 said:


> Nice!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu Black Patent Pumps


----------



## justpeachy4397

Got these prada platforms on sale last winter!


----------



## frick&frack




----------



## cocosapphire

Elie Tahari Quilted Leather Flats


----------



## P.Y.T.

Pelle Moda


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@cocosaphire *-Love those...


----------



## cocosapphire

P.Y.T. said:


> *@cocosaphire *-Love those...


 

Thank you, P.Y.T.!!  I'm loving your Pelle Modas, too!! They are super GORGEOUS!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Grey Platform Camellia Pumps


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

^^^Beautiful!


----------



## cocosapphire

NikkisABagGirl said:


> ^^^Beautiful!


 

Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Ann Taylor Black Platform Pumps


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...opening ceremony


----------



## cocosapphire

Dior Kitten Heel Thong Sandals


----------



## Cait

Lisa for Donald J. Pliner cork wedges

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## All Smiles

Breaking in my pair of guess heels


----------



## cocosapphire

Stuart Weitzman Studs Platform Pumps


----------



## LexLV

Jimmy Choo Multicolor Python Phyllis


----------



## Prada_Princess

LexLV said:
			
		

> Jimmy Choo Multicolor Python Phyllis



Gorgeous!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

All the shoes on this page are *FIERCE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## my4boys

I'm wearing these with a pair of terry cloth capris. I don't dare take a pic they hurt a lil I'm breaking them in for vacation


----------



## love2shop_26

Christian Louboutin Tricross pumps


----------



## Minette

Chanel Ballet Flats...


----------



## cocosapphire

Yesterday, wore these Gucci Horsebit Red Patent Sandals


----------



## pseze

This thread is filled with some real gems, but Cocosapphire. Those shoes are to die for. I just love them to pieces. /swoon


----------



## frick&frack

pucci


----------



## cocosapphire

pseze said:


> This thread is filled with some real gems, but Cocosapphire. Those shoes are to die for. I just love them to pieces. /swoon


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik Snakeskin Mules


----------



## cascherping

Not the outfit I'm wearing (wore this over the weekend) but wearing the shoes - Rag & Bone booties. So comfortable and they go with almost everything!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Pierre Hardy


----------



## cocosapphire

Armani Silver Genie Flats


----------



## loves

^weibaobai love that pic


----------



## cocosapphire

Yesterday wore:  Nicole Miller Burgundy Ribbon Pumps


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cocosapphire said:


> Yesterday wore:  Nicole Miller Burgundy Ribbon Pumps



I love these. They would be such an awesome work shoe for me! Sometimes it is hard to find nice shoes for work.


----------



## Cait

PLV black patent peep toe booties

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

YSL pink lotus mules


----------



## loves

frick&frack said:


> YSL pink lotus mules



those are really 'girly' shoes  i don't do girly but i love looking at them


----------



## cocosapphire

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love these. They would be such an awesome work shoe for me! Sometimes it is hard to find nice shoes for work.


 
Thank you!  I've had them for a couple of years now, but they're still going strong; very comfortable.


----------



## cocosapphire

Stuart Weitzman Black Suede Wedge Pumps


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...YSL Boots


----------



## LabelLover81

Red Valentino rain boots


----------



## MissTofuGal

Valentino jelly bow sandals


----------



## Elsie87

tan coloured flat riding boots


----------



## airborne

frick&frack said:


> YSL pink lotus mules





ialexisstewart said:


> idk if the pic posted in my last post. this should show them





Julierose said:


> What I wore to the park today
> Dawn Levy Parka, Alexander Wang bag, Jeffrey Campbell Litas..(seriously so comfortable!!!)
> TONS MORE PHOTOS on my blog post here:
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/the-perfect-parka/





cocosapphire said:


> Vince Camuto boots





frick&frack said:


> ^very sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sergio rossi





frick&frack said:


> ^fantastic color & pattern on these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday: fendi





yvetteyeau said:


> my Christian Louboutin patent studded Louis sneaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the other kids and their pumped up kicks
> //yvette xo


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...miumiu


----------



## Iluvbags

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 1649865
> 
> 
> Harlem by Zoe wittner



These are gorgeous!  Are they a recent purchase?


----------



## Necromancer

cocosapphire said:


> Stuart Weitzman Black Suede Wedge Pumps



Oooh, I like these. (I'm a fan of Weitzman shoes anyway  )


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Pedro Garcia (One of the most comfy shoes i own!!)


----------



## cascherping

Cole Haan talias


----------



## Trayler

Lanvin ballet wedge


----------



## cocosapphire

Necromancer said:


> Oooh, I like these. (I'm a fan of Weitzman shoes anyway  )


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Black Patent Stretch Spirit Ballerina Flats


----------



## Julierose

It's raining in NYC so I had a chance to wear my new Loeffler Randall rain booties, love them!!! Tons more photos on my blog at: http://www.thefashionminx.com/rainy-day/


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik Snakeskin Mules


----------



## frick&frack

loves said:


> those are really 'girly' shoes  i don't do girly but i love looking at them


^thank you!  I do seriously girly...lol 




airborne said:


>


^thanks!




weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Pedro Garcia (One of the most comfy shoes i own!!)


^your poodle in shoes in your pic absolutely cracks me up 




cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik Snakeskin Mules


^love that background of turquoise!


----------



## frick&frack

valentino for me today


----------



## weibaobai

Hi frick&frack~
Yes, my puppy loves her shoes as much as her mom! 



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  I do seriously girly...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ^thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ^your poodle in shoes in your pic absolutely cracks me up
> 
> 
> 
> ^love that background of turquoise!


----------



## madamefifi

Tory Burch flip flops.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....MiuMiu


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....All Saints


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Kate Spade Leopard slingbacks...


----------



## legaldiva

Camo satin MB Sedaraby sandals.  

With GAP navy pinstripe skinny pants & an olive green Michael Kors safari-esque blazer.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..Neon Givenchy!


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^love that background of turquoise!


 
Thank you, it's just a hint of tourquoise to give them a little pop!


----------



## cocosapphire

BCBGirls Wedge Sandals


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Black Ballerina Flats


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..Neon Givenchy!



I love these!


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti


----------



## weibaobai

They're definitely one of my favorite pair of shoes!


megt10 said:


> I love these!


----------



## noon

Just a pair of black Tods


----------



## loves

frick&frack said:


> zanotti



very pretty nail polish f&f. love the zanottis too!

today


----------



## frick&frack

loves said:


> very pretty nail polish f&f. love the zanottis too!



thank you!  I think that's zoya - sweet.  that's an older pic...I was wearing green yesterday.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jimmy Choo red 'Elec' Pumps


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....Dolce and Gabanna


----------



## heiress-ox

tory burch abbey flats in anthracite


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (monday) CL cataribbon espadrilles


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Dior!


----------



## frick&frack

stella mccartney


----------



## thenyshopaholic

these


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Technically not today's shoes, but the heels I wore on the Today Show 

I was there for NBC, and chose to rock a Chanel reporter with Guiseppe Zanotti's Alien (Spider) Heels, So in love! This is an instagram shot on the way back!

www.youtube.com/diamondsandheels14


Watch my segment on the Today Show here! (The Power Of Makeup)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvEfa_AUNHo

Thanks for all of the love and support


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Technically not today's shoes, but the heels I wore on the Today Show
> 
> I was there for NBC, and chose to rock a Chanel reporter with Guiseppe Zanotti's Alien (Spider) Heels, So in love! This is an instagram shot on the way back!
> 
> www.youtube.com/diamondsandheels14
> 
> 
> Watch my segment on the Today Show here! (The Power Of Makeup)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvEfa_AUNHo
> 
> Thanks for all of the love and support


Great shoes and bag. Thanks for posting your videos. They and you are really impressive and you are a beautiful young woman.


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Dior!



OMG, I just love this pic! I got such a laugh the shoes are great but your dog and her shoes are priceless.


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks meg, my dog loves her shoes just as much as I do!




megt10 said:


> OMG, I just love this pic! I got such a laugh the shoes are great but your dog and her shoes are priceless.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Yesterday...

GZ python pumps w/red tip


----------



## lovelycouturec

*



*








*christian louboutin
 *

*             Ballerina patent flats*

super comfortable!  sorry about my dog in the way. she loves sneaking her way into my pictureslol


----------



## Eiimiho

lovelycouturec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *christian louboutin
> *
> 
> *             Ballerina patent flats*
> 
> super comfortable!  sorry about my dog in the way. she loves sneaking her way into my pictureslol



OMG those flats are so cuuuuttteeeee!!! XD I especially love the patent + print! Unfortunately CL flats are too narrow for my feet. :cry:


----------



## GoGlam

Andrew Marc Ruched Dress, Jimmy Choo Gilberts in Nude Patent

Starting a plan to get back to my size 2 shape so figured what better way than to catalogue it using photos?!


----------



## GoGlam

Beautiful!!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..Neon Givenchy!


----------



## GoGlam

Adore anything tortoiseshell!! 



lovelycouturec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *christian louboutin
> *
> 
> *             Ballerina patent flats*
> 
> super comfortable!  sorry about my dog in the way. she loves sneaking her way into my pictureslol


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Cole Haan Eve Gladiator Sandals


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you goglam!!



GoGlam said:


> Beautiful!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..
Pedro Garcia


----------



## megt10

P.Y.T. said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> GZ python pumps w/red tip



Gorgeous


----------



## megt10

GoGlam said:


> Andrew Marc Ruched Dress, Jimmy Choo Gilberts in Nude Patent
> 
> Starting a plan to get back to my size 2 shape so figured what better way than to catalogue it using photos?!



You look beautiful and your dress is such a gorgeous color. I totally agree the whole pic thing really helps keep me motivated. I got down to a size 2 dress almost 2 years ago and keeping up with posting pics helps too.


----------



## jess236

Black L.K. Bennett Zella wedges


----------



## IzzeyAnn

BCBG rhinestone flats


----------



## GoGlam

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful and your dress is such a gorgeous color. I totally agree the whole pic thing really helps keep me motivated. I got down to a size 2 dress almost 2 years ago and keeping up with posting pics helps too.


 
Thanks, Meg.  My vice is gourmet food so it's time to zip-up my mouth hehe! I haven't been commenting too much on the CL mod thread but your outfits are an inspiration and you look fantastic! I am always thinking to myself that your body is bananas!  Love the colors you wear and DvF is one of my faves as well... I'm trying to ramp up my wrap-dress collection as we speak! I have some of my mother's vintage pieces and they still look like new and what amazing quality.  Hope your knee is back to 100% soon!


----------



## megt10

GoGlam said:


> Thanks, Meg. My vice is gourmet food so it's time to zip-up my mouth hehe! I haven't been commenting too much on the CL mod thread but your outfits are an inspiration and you look fantastic! I am always thinking to myself that your body is bananas! Love the colors you wear and DvF is one of my faves as well... I'm trying to ramp up my wrap-dress collection as we speak! I have some of my mother's vintage pieces and they still look like new and what amazing quality. Hope your knee is back to 100% soon!


 Thanks GoGlam, that is so kind of you to say. I know it is hard to get going but when you do it becomes easier, mostly . I find dressing nicely on an almost daily basis helps a lot too. I love the DVF vintage wraps you are so lucky. That is the thing about her wraps especially they are timeless.


----------



## GoGlam

Great outfit! Are those shorts leather?  


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..
> Pedro Garcia


----------



## weibaobai

Hi GoGlam~

Yes, they are lazer cut leather! 



GoGlam said:


> Great outfit! Are those shorts leather?


----------



## frick&frack

painted dr scholls


----------



## ColdSteel

That's adorable, F&F!

Christian Louboutin framboise Teresa flats. We're taking a quick instagram break at Nordstrom today.






(color not accurate because I used a filter)


----------



## megt10

ColdSteel said:


> That's adorable, F&F!
> 
> Christian Louboutin framboise Teresa flats. We're taking a quick instagram break at Nordstrom today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (color not accurate because I used a filter)


 So cute.


----------



## lovelycouturec

_i love that particular style as well too!!_
​


GoGlam said:


> Adore anything tortoiseshell!!


----------



## lovelycouturec

Eiimiho said:


> OMG those flats are so cuuuuttteeeee!!! XD I especially love the patent + print! Unfortunately CL flats are too narrow for my feet. :cry:




_thank you so much!! aawww trust me it took some time trying to break into them. ush:_​


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Fendi


----------



## frick&frack

ColdSteel said:


> That's adorable, F&F!
> 
> Christian Louboutin framboise Teresa flats. We're taking a quick instagram break at Nordstrom today.


^thank you!  love that red patent with your turquoise toes!






catherine malandrino


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Loving everyone's shoes!  I'm wearing Topshop strappy pumps.


----------



## airborne

love your unique shoe collection for sure, these are cuuute!!



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  love that red patent with your turquoise toes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catherine malandrino


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Sam Edelman Ballet flats


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...miu miu


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry my feet are swollen! (38 weeks preggers!)

Tory Burch Thora Sandals


----------



## gillianna

My lavender Bloch ballet flats.  I can live in Bloch ballet flats, have 6 pairs already.


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> love your unique shoe collection for sure, these are cuuute!!


^thank you!




weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...miu miu


^love the heel & the upper part that ties on these!





lacroix wedges for me today


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you!!  Unfortunately the upper ties are just bows that aren't removable!  But theyre still fun!



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love the heel & the upper part that ties on these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacroix wedges for me today


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Nine West Turquoise Suede Pumps


----------



## megt10

Jenny Lauren said:


> Nine West Turquoise Suede Pumps


 Great outfit. I love the color of the shoe and of course your Balenciaga .


----------



## frick&frack

CL ananas


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Cole Haan Eve Gladiator Sandals


----------



## Dego

Patent oxfords today:


----------



## Jenny Lauren

megt10 said:


> Great outfit. I love the color of the shoe and of course your Balenciaga .



Thanks so much *Megt10*!

These glittery shoes are from J.Crew.


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> CL ananas


 These are gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much *Megt10*!
> 
> These glittery shoes are from J.Crew.


 Love them. So glad I discovered this thread.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore Balenciaga GSH t-strap sandals in Blu indigo


----------



## nillacobain

Adidas Gazelle II


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....ferragamo flats!


----------



## poporon

My new jeweled sandals from mystique.


----------



## anicole86

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much *Megt10*!
> 
> These glittery shoes are from J.Crew.


 

these are amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous.


^thank you!




megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore Balenciaga GSH t-strap sandals in Blu indigo


^great sandals, & LOVE that color!




weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....ferragamo flats!


^cute shoes, but that jacket is AWESOME!!!





valentino today


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Frick&Frack~ Your nude valentino's are delicious! 



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^great sandals, & LOVE that color!
> 
> 
> 
> ^cute shoes, but that jacket is AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valentino today


----------



## death2thepixies

My super colourful Dries van Noten heels


----------



## megt10

poporon said:


> My new jeweled sandals from mystique.


 These are adorable!


----------



## frick&frack

weibaobai said:


> Thanks Frick&Frack~ Your nude valentino's are delicious!


^thank you!




death2thepixies said:


> My super colourful Dries van Noten heels


^they're fabulous!  love to see all of that color.


----------



## lovemysavior

Dolce Vita Archer


----------



## poporon

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are adorable!



Thanks.


----------



## airborne




----------



## megt10

Givenchy Levette sandals.


----------



## airborne

ASH studded leather boots


----------



## Eiimiho

airborne said:


>



Those are awesome! Do they go thigh-high?


----------



## starrynite_87

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Dolce Vita Archer



I'm patiently waiting for the pair I orders from Revolve to arrive.....are they comfy


----------



## lovemysavior

starrynite_87 said:
			
		

> I'm patiently waiting for the pair I orders from Revolve to arrive.....are they comfy



Yes surprisingly they r comfy.  I was afraid the metal was going to hurt my foot but it doesnt at all.  what color did u get?


----------



## GoGlam

megt10 said:
			
		

> Givenchy Levette sandals.



Killer bals!


----------



## pavilion

Manolo Blahnik burgundy suede BB at the office


----------



## airborne

they come just over my calves, and thanks


Eiimiho said:


> Those are awesome! Do they go thigh-high?


----------



## airborne

carin wester one of my favorite brands, i like weird shoes/boots like this


----------



## frick&frack

galliano


----------



## frick&frack

my matching canvas prada slides & small tote today (older pic)


----------



## airborne

F&F, cute combo!

yesterday's and today


----------



## airborne

black leather DV


----------



## cascherping

Kate Spade Karolinas (they go with almost everything - love them!)


----------



## clu13

Black Tory Burch edie flats - great for getting through airport security


----------



## airborne




----------



## bulletproofsoul

Black Isabel Marant Bekkets


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Casual bebe sneakers- its Yogatime!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I'm not wearing them out, but I just got them from UPS and they feel AMAZING on!!! 



My new Jimmy Choo feather Icons!!!!!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> I'm not wearing them out, but I just got them from UPS and they feel AMAZING on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My new Jimmy Choo feather Icons!!!!!!



These are AMAZING!!!
Congrats!


----------



## airborne




----------



## green.bee

black flat brogues


----------



## LucyBeall

My new Uggs


----------



## Jenny Lauren

megt10 said:


> Great outfit. I love the color of the shoe and of course your Balenciaga .





megt10 said:


> Love them. So glad I discovered this thread.



Thanks so much *Megt10!!!*



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore Balenciaga GSH t-strap sandals in Blu indigo



*Megt 10*, Love your shoes and your skirt!!!



anicole86 said:


> these are amazing!



Thanks *Anicole86!!!*


Here are my shoes today. . .Jimmy Choo brown slingbacks with yellow jewels.


----------



## airborne




----------



## megt10

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much *Megt10!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Megt 10*, Love your shoes and your skirt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Anicole86!!!*
> 
> 
> Here are my shoes today. . .Jimmy Choo brown slingbacks with yellow jewels.


 Thanks Jenny.


----------



## megt10

Jenny Lauren said:


> Thanks so much *Megt10!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Megt 10*, Love your shoes and your skirt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Anicole86!!!*
> 
> 
> Here are my shoes today. . .Jimmy Choo brown slingbacks with yellow jewels.


 These shoes are beautiful.


----------



## airborne




----------



## Sincerelycass11

Jimmy choo Marlene feather and suede sandals


----------



## green.bee

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Jimmy choo Marlene feather and suede sandals



these are just beautiful and you wear them so well


----------



## green.bee

airborne said:


>



I love these boots!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

green.bee said:
			
		

> these are just beautiful and you wear them so well



Thank you darling!!


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Jimmy choo Marlene feather and suede sandals


 Gorgeous outfit and shoes. You look beautiful.


----------



## FullCircle

Have you seen these awesome new sandals???

You can get them on Amazon.  SWEET!


----------



## Nolia

*Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~

Dress: H&M
Sweater: Gift from Mum
Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
Bracelet: Gift from friend
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


----------



## Sincerelycass11

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous outfit and shoes. You look beautiful.



Thank you so much Meg!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Nolia said:


> *Today is my bridal shower!!  This is my outfit~
> 
> Dress: H&M
> Sweater: Gift from Mum
> Swarovski Necklace: Swapped with friend
> Bracelet: Gift from friend
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*




Congradulations, & you look DARLING!!!!


----------



## airborne

Thanks green.bee


----------



## Nolia

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Congradulations, & you look DARLING!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

marc jacobs


----------



## megt10

Yesterday wore my new Manolo Blahnik sandals. I think I may be a convert from CL to MB they were so comfortable and easy to walk in.


----------



## airborne




----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Megt10: those are beautiful!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

CL rolandos


----------



## Sincerelycass11

This outfit is so cute! Love the florals


----------



## megt10

airborne said:


>


 Such a cute outfit.


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> CL rolandos


 Love your outfit you look beautiful.


----------



## pavilion

Bloch chambray flats


----------



## airborne

thanks dear.





megt10 said:


> Such a cute outfit.


----------



## airborne




----------



## megt10

I am wearing Miu Miu Starfish sandals today.


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> zanotti


----------



## shoeangel

airborne said:


>



^ Cute shoes!  What brand?  They look like Gee WaWa.


----------



## airborne

thanks dear - GEE Wawa for sure 



shoeangel said:


> ^ Cute shoes!  What brand?  They look like Gee WaWa.


----------



## airborne

fun leopard oxs today


----------



## pavilion

J.Crew Valentina Printed Patent Pump... Surprisingly comfortable


----------



## Piggister

wore my favorite pair of cherry red patent leather flats! i luff them.


----------



## airborne




----------



## mrscurvy

Hot Pink and Red Enzo's


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


>


^thanks!






chanel


----------



## sooz19

Stuart Weitzman Swamp Alex sandals


----------



## legaldiva

Silver Slim Havaianas ... black suede CL VPs in my work tote, just in case.


----------



## airborne

F&F - Love these dear 





frick&frack said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mrscurvy said:
			
		

> Hot Pink and Red Enzo's



I love that they match your toes!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> F&F - Love these dear


^thank you!




pink havaianas for me today


----------



## MaterialGiirl

megt10 said:


> Givenchy Levette sandals.



I love love love love them!!


----------



## megt10

MaterialGiirl said:


> I love love love love them!!


 Thank you, so do I. I wish that I had bought them in the beige color that they had. I went back to get them and they were no longer available.


----------



## megt10

I got these yesterday for my Anniversary, they are Valentino. They matched the dress that I wore to dinner perfectly and they were really comfortable all evening.


----------



## joy14

I test drove these today


----------



## frick&frack

gucci


----------



## shoeangel

mrscurvy said:


> Hot Pink and Red Enzo's



OMG, those are sooooooo cute!  This season?


----------



## frick&frack

pucci


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> pucci


 These are so cute.


----------



## airborne

frick&frack said:


> pucci


  so cute, i always have loved the Pucci design/patterns



megt10 said:


> I got these yesterday for my Anniversary, they are Valentino. They matched the dress that I wore to dinner perfectly and they were really comfortable all evening.


great look as a whole - love the dress


----------



## airborne




----------



## airborne




----------



## Jenny Lauren

megt10 said:


> These shoes are beautiful.



Thanks so much Megt10!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday wore my new Manolo Blahnik sandals. I think I may be a convert from CL to MB they were so comfortable and easy to walk in.



You have such a pretty wardrobe!  You should be posting in the daily outfit thread too!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Jimmy Choo's from yesterday.


----------



## Lvgirl71

I just got these sandals from Zappos, Pikolinos hand beaded leather sandals made in Spain but beaded by the women of the Maasai Tribe, proceeds go to help them, these are Very comfy! love them they are so Unique!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes oran sandal


----------



## Sincerelycass11

No idea where these are from, but they are nautical & comfy!!


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> These are so cute.


^thank you!




airborne said:


> so cute, i always have loved the Pucci design/patterns


^thanks!  me too...so cheerful.




Jenny Lauren said:


> Jimmy Choo's from yesterday.


^beautiful shoes!




Lvgirl71 said:


> I just got these sandals from Zappos, Pikolinos hand beaded leather sandals made in Spain but beaded by the women of the Maasai Tribe, proceeds go to help them, these are Very comfy! love them they are so Unique!!!


^LOVE the beading!




Sincerelycass11 said:


> No idea where these are from, but they are nautical & comfy!!


^fantastic!  I have an addiction to cork.


----------



## frick&frack

CL menorca wedges for an appointment (but havaianas for the majority of the day)


----------



## joy14

Havaianas


----------



## Minette

Botticelli ballet flats


----------



## airborne

minimarket


----------



## megt10

Chloe wedges.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...YSL


----------



## bleci

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Per my blog...YSL



Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Black sequined converse (lo-top)


----------



## bstewart

IntlSet said:


> I'm wearing brown Manolo Blahnik Carolyns.
> 
> You?


Luz de Lua flats


----------



## megt10

Rene Caovilla


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> Rene Caovilla


^so pretty!  love the glittery soles


----------



## frick&frack

today: pink havaianas


yesterday:  CL virage


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty! love the glittery soles


 Thanks F&F. I really love them too they are really pretty.


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> today: pink havaianas
> 
> 
> yesterday: CL virage


 These are adorable and they look comfortable too.


----------



## airborne

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...YSL


lovely pop! 


megt10 said:


> Chloe wedges.


love these -  chloe



frick&frack said:


> today: pink havaianas
> 
> 
> yesterday:  CL virage


you have the most unique shoes, these are cute!


----------



## airborne

yesterday/today


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> These are adorable and they look comfortable too.


^thank you...they are!




airborne said:


> you have the most unique shoes, these are cute!


^thank you!  you have an amazing collection of unique shoes yourself.




airborne said:


> yesterday/today


^the first pair are wonderful!  great color & I love cutouts.







marc jacobs to church this morning...havaianas for the rest of the day


----------



## megt10

airborne said:


> lovely pop!
> 
> love these -  chloe
> 
> 
> you have the most unique shoes, these are cute!


 Thanks so much Airborne, I love these Chloe wedges so much that I bought the same shoe in navy.


frick&frack said:


> ^thank you...they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you! you have an amazing collection of unique shoes yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ^the first pair are wonderful! great color & I love cutouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc jacobs to church this morning...havaianas for the rest of the day


 Totally cute once again F&F. I will have you know seeing your CL's sent me looking for something similar. I ended up finding Marina Liege 140 leather wedge sandals from NAP and ordered them.


----------



## megt10

airborne said:


> yesterday/today


 Like the brown shoes what are they?


----------



## Cait

Donald J. Pliner cork wedges


----------



## airborne

lucky brand my dear 


megt10 said:


> Like the brown shoes what are they?


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks airborne!


airborne said:


> lovely pop!
> 
> love these -  chloe
> 
> 
> you have the most unique shoes, these are cute!


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner sandals


----------



## sammie225

aldo heels


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> aldo heels


 Love the colors of these.


----------



## megt10

Bottega Veneta.


----------



## sabrunka

Didn't wear these out, but decided to wear them around the house in my new PJ's hahahaha... Brian Atwood Leopard Pony Powers... Also looking at how scary tall I am in them!


----------



## airborne

cute summer sandals


sammie225 said:


> aldo heels





megt10 said:


> Bottega Veneta.


----------



## airborne

pass couple of days (minus the happy face)


----------



## cocosapphire

sammie225 said:


> aldo heels


 
Love the color mix of the Aldo heels!


----------



## cocosapphire

Nine West Wedge Sandals


----------



## susu1978

Tory burch carolines


----------



## airborne




----------



## cocosapphire

BCB Girls Wedge


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I wore these the other day CL very prive


----------



## megt10

I wore my new Chanel wedge sandals.


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> Totally cute once again F&F. I will have you know seeing your CL's sent me looking for something similar. I ended up finding Marina Liege 140 leather wedge sandals from NAP and ordered them.


^thank you!  lol...glad I could inspire you.  can't wait to see your new wedges.




megt10 said:


> Bottega Veneta.


^love turquoise for the summer...love it!




sabrunka said:


> Didn't wear these out, but decided to wear them around the house in my new PJ's hahahaha... Brian Atwood Leopard Pony Powers... Also looking at how scary tall I am in them!


^I thought scary tall was a good thing 




airborne said:


> pass couple of days (minus the happy face)


^haha...the happy face is cute




megt10 said:


> I wore my new Chanel wedge sandals.


^oooooo...so pretty!  the combination of cork, strappy, & concho embellishments look fabulous.


----------



## frick&frack

I've been taking care of my nieces all week, so I've been living in flip flops.


last night I did wear these hogan wedges out to dinner


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! lol...glad I could inspire you. can't wait to see your new wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> ^love turquoise for the summer...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ^I thought scary tall was a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> ^haha...the happy face is cute
> 
> 
> 
> ^oooooo...so pretty! the combination of cork, strappy, & concho embellishments look fabulous.


 Thanks F&F.


----------



## airborne

cute meg!


----------



## airborne




----------



## ToTheMoon

I feel like I just tapped into shoe-fashion paradise.  Nice work ladies.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> I wore my new Chanel wedge sandals.


 
Gorgeous Chanels!  Absolutely love them!


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner Strappy Lace-up Heels


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Donald Pliner Strappy Lace-up Heels



Wow talk about gorgeous these shoes are fantastic.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Gorgeous Chanels!  Absolutely love them!



Thank you so much. They are really comfortable too.


----------



## Kayapo97

Went to Summer Ball last night!!

After months of practice I finally wore my Casadei Blades - combined with my Gucci dress

Had wonderful time, DH said I look fabulous. I think he was a bit jealous with amount of attention I got. Not often you get chance to really dress up


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Wow talk about gorgeous these shoes are fantastic.


 
Thank you!  I love the color combination of green and purple with the red heart jewels.


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> Went to Summer Ball last night!!
> 
> After months of practice I finally wore my Casadei Blades - combined with my Gucci dress
> 
> Had wonderful time, DH said I look fabulous. I think he was a bit jealous with amount of attention I got. Not often you get chance to really dress up


 
*Oh my!! *Those *fierce Casadeis *deserved to be seen, and not hidden under that gorgeous Gucci dress! Beautiful pairing!


----------



## joy14

sammie225 said:
			
		

> aldo heels



Hot stuff!


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> *Oh my!! *Those *fierce Casadeis *deserved to be seen, and not hidden under that gorgeous Gucci dress! Beautiful pairing!


Thanks Coco I am still on a bit of a high having managed to go most of the evening wearing them, and looking elegant and not tripping over! 
The dress has a side split so actually they were revealed to all as I walked around, a bit Angelina like.  I could only manage a few slow dances with DH whilst wearing them but I was floating on cloud nine, well actually higher than cloud none given the height of those heels


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks Coco I am still on a bit of a high having managed to go most of the evening wearing them, and looking elegant and not tripping over!
> The dress has a side split so actually they were revealed to all as I walked around, a bit Angelina like. I could only manage a few slow dances with DH whilst wearing them but I was floating on cloud nine, well actually higher than cloud none given the height of those heels


 

Yay!! You were victorious in maintaining elegance in the Casadei blades!  And, that was no small achievement in those heels! I hear both, the joy and relief in your words. 

A side split, revealing the legs and heels is very sexy!  Sounds like an unforgettable night at the ball with your DH! 

Cheers!


----------



## cocosapphire

Matisse jeweled sandals


----------



## airborne

cute detail


----------



## ninja_please

Kayapo97 said:


> Went to Summer Ball last night!!
> 
> After months of practice I finally wore my Casadei Blades - combined with my Gucci dress
> 
> Had wonderful time, DH said I look fabulous. I think he was a bit jealous with amount of attention I got. Not often you get chance to really dress up



Those shoes are amazing!


----------



## susu1978

Sandals i bought on my trip to beirut


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cocosapphire said:


> Donald Pliner Strappy Lace-up Heels



Those are sexy!


----------



## cocosapphire

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are sexy!


 
Thank you, Lavenderduckiez!


----------



## cocosapphire

Dior Thong Sandals


----------



## airborne




----------



## RedDuchess

cocosapphire said:


> *Oh my!! *Those *fierce Casadeis *deserved to be seen, and not hidden under that gorgeous Gucci dress! Beautiful pairing!


 
I like they they were mostly hidden, it's sexy, and it means they were only glimpsed or stalked by a googling eye guest!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Went to Summer Ball last night!!
> 
> After months of practice I finally wore my Casadei Blades - combined with my Gucci dress
> 
> Had wonderful time, DH said I look fabulous. I think he was a bit jealous with amount of attention I got. Not often you get chance to really dress up



I wish there was mod shots!  bet you looked stunning! I love the tone of that dress its beautiful.


----------



## Kayapo97

RedDuchess said:


> I like they they were mostly hidden, it's sexy, and it means they were only glimpsed or stalked by a googling eye guest!!!


Thanks RedDuchess  - yes a glimpse I think is far more sexy sometimes.


----------



## rdgldy

silver Sometimes (Louboutin)


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Went to Summer Ball last night!!
> 
> After months of practice I finally wore my Casadei Blades - combined with my Gucci dress
> 
> Had wonderful time, DH said I look fabulous. I think he was a bit jealous with amount of attention I got. Not often you get chance to really dress up


 

So gorgeous *Kayapo*!!!
I love the Blades in this color and paired with that dress you must have looked amazing!!


----------



## airborne

brown leather boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Mirabella Ribbon Sandals


----------



## Flyboy2

I was wearing these but my feet where killing me (brand new) so they are now in there box in the closet


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Flyboy2 said:


> I was wearing these but my feet where killing me (brand new) so they are now in there box in the closet



I love the sparkles


----------



## airborne




----------



## susu1978

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> I was wearing these but my feet where killing me (brand new) so they are now in there box in the closet



Love them


----------



## susu1978

Nice


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...isabel marant


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Horsebit Patent Leather Sandals


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Horsebit Patent Leather Sandals


 Love these they are gorgeous!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Love these they are gorgeous!


 
^Thank you so much!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Miu Miu


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Navy Patent Open Toe Pumps


----------



## joy14

Havaianas


----------



## bnjj

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Miu Miu


 
Oh, those are cute!

Me today:


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks bnjj~  Your shoes are super cute as well....love the studs, so rocker chic!



bnjj said:


> Oh, those are cute!
> 
> Me today:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

These Anna Sui boots


----------



## Flyboy2

I'm embarrassed to say I wore my Kenneth Cole Reaction gold thong's with Large crystal embellishments on them.


----------



## joy14

Silver gladiator sandals... Maybe they're not in anymore


----------



## cocosapphire

bnjj said:


> Me today:


 

So Gorgeous!  May I ask, who are you wearing?


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Cork and Denim Slides


----------



## joy14

Havaianas


----------



## bnjj

cocosapphire said:


> So Gorgeous! May I ask, who are you wearing?


 
Certainly!  They are Rock & Republic.  Thanks!


----------



## cocosapphire

bnjj said:


> Certainly! They are Rock & Republic. Thanks!


 

Really appreciate it!! I've been casually looking for a pair of studded heels that aren't pencil thin. Your gorgeous Rock & Republic just might be the answer to my search. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cocosapphire

BCBGirls Wedge Sandals


----------



## frick&frack

Kayapo97 said:


> Went to Summer Ball last night!!
> 
> After months of practice I finally wore my Casadei Blades - combined with my Gucci dress
> 
> Had wonderful time, DH said I look fabulous. I think he was a bit jealous with amount of attention I got. Not often you get chance to really dress up


^WOAH...those are seriously incredible shoes!!!  so high fashion & sexy at the same time.  no wonder you got so much attention.




susu1978 said:


> Sandals i bought on my trip to beirut


^the flowers are so pretty!




weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Miu Miu


^LOVE the hot pink color & the bow!




Brasilian_Babe said:


> These Anna Sui boots


^amazing boots!


----------



## frick&frack

zanotti for me today


----------



## kfoong

Wore my Ferragamo varina flats in black patent for the first time today! Bought them from Rome last month and decided to finally wear them out today to run a few errands. Not a great start though, because I ended up taking a taxi back home from the horrible blisters  still loving the flats though!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Frick and Frack...they're one of my new favorites!



frick&frack said:


> ^WOAH...those are seriously incredible shoes!!! so high fashion & sexy at the same time. no wonder you got so much attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ^the flowers are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE the hot pink color & the bow!
> 
> 
> 
> ^amazing boots!


----------



## Kayapo97

frick&frack said:


> ^WOAH...those are seriously incredible shoes!!!  so high fashion & sexy at the same time.  no wonder you got so much attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ^the flowers are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE the hot pink color & the bow!
> 
> 
> 
> ^amazing boots!


Frick&frack,

Thanks, they are the highest heels I've ever dare wear. I had been desperate to get a pair for ages but could not find them in my size, and then I found them and got them in an instant. I could hardly believe I was wearing a pair of shoes so many celebs have worn recently, not that that is why I got them. I just loved the design and colour.


----------



## airborne

so feminine - love 





frick&frack said:


> zanotti for me today


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> so feminine - love


^thank you!







wore casadei out to dinner tonight


----------



## airborne




----------



## daughtybag

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  they're my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOVE those!!!  my SIL got the brown ones for christmas, so I've seen them IRL...gorgy!  also loving your chenille bedspread.
> 
> 
> 
> HI there,
> These are lovely CL shoes! Where did you buy them?  Thanks !
> 
> 
> CL jlenia


HI there,
These are lovely CL shoes! Where did you buy them?  Thanks !


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christian Louboutin Black kid 70


----------



## frick&frack

daughtybag said:


> HI there,
> These are lovely CL shoes! Where did you buy them?  Thanks !


^thank you!  you can find CLs in higher end department stores, boutiques, online etailers, & even on ebay.  good luck.


----------



## frick&frack

CL brigitte trash out to dinner tonight (wish they were open toe)


----------



## daughtybag

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  you can find CLs in higher end department stores, boutiques, online etailers, & even on ebay.  good luck.



Hi there frick&frack!
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Thong Sandals


----------



## Spendaholic

Ugg fur thong flip flops


----------



## lovely64

Hermes Corfu sandals


----------



## airborne

love the detailing, such creative looking CL F&F!



frick&frack said:


> CL brigitte trash out to dinner tonight (wish they were open toe)


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Thong Sandals


^they're cute!  they look comfy too.




airborne said:


> love the detailing, such creative looking CL F&F!


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

patent prada flip flops (old pic...not wearing that NP today)


----------



## kat99

Wearing Miu Miu bows (via my blog)


----------



## sneezz

cocosapphire said:


> BCBGirls Wedge Sandals



Love! Are these still available??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

kat99 said:


> Wearing Miu Miu bows (via my blog)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/miu-miu-gingham-bow.jpg
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/4th-july.jpg



These are so cute!


----------



## lovely64

Chanel flats.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My CL electric blue python simples


----------



## joy14

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> My CL electric blue python simples



All that beautiful blue! Who is the necklace by?


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^they're cute! they look comfy too.


 
Thank you!  Honestly, the leather is a bit stiff, so not as comfortable as I would like.  Hopefully with a little more wear, they will soften and become more supple.


----------



## cocosapphire

sneezz said:


> Love! Are these still available??


 
Thank you!  Regrettably, they are no longer available (wish I had purchased them in the brown, too).


----------



## Flyboy2

Not expensive but wore these downtown today


----------



## susu1978

Wore my new cls


----------



## daughtybag

My brown YSL tribute


----------



## ninja_please

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1785269
> 
> My brown YSL tribute


Beautiful! 

I'm wearing these while I clean!


----------



## Flyboy2

today's


----------



## pavilion

black prada heeled sandals


----------



## Kayapo97

It's so cold and wet here at the moment it is crazy - so I've just worn my Buberry OTK boots. My summer outfts are hardly seeing the light of day!!


----------



## shoeangel

mrscurvy said:


> Hot Pink and Red Enzo's



These are so adorable!  I've scoured the web.  Are they from this season?  They look super comfy.  I would die for a pair.  I love the colors and the wedge.


----------



## daughtybag

My CL Alta Iowa...


----------



## fieryfashionist

CL platine glitter NPs to a wedding reception (wore a sari)!


----------



## Sephie

fieryfashionist said:


> CL platine glitter NPs to a wedding reception (wore a sari)!



I love your sari, Chanel bag and your CL's! Love the entire look!


----------



## NeonLights

Kayapo97 said:


> It's so cold and wet here at the moment it is crazy - so I've just worn my Buberry OTK boots. My summer outfts are hardly seeing the light of day!!



Now these are killller!!!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> CL platine glitter NPs to a wedding reception (wore a sari)!


 Gorgeous outfit and shoes Fiery!


----------



## bry_dee

fieryfashionist said:


> CL platine glitter NPs to a wedding reception (wore a sari)!



Very nice ensemble! The details on the sari and the embellishment on your top were amazing!  It must have been a very lovely wedding


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous heels! 




kat99 said:


> Wearing Miu Miu bows (via my blog)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/miu-miu-gingham-bow.jpg
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/4th-july.jpg


----------



## monap_1981

Love your Miu Miu heels!  



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Miu Miu


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sephie said:
			
		

> I love your sari, Chanel bag and your CL's! Love the entire look!



Thanks so much!!  




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous outfit and shoes Fiery!



Aww, thanks, girl! 




			
				bry_dee said:
			
		

> Very nice ensemble! The details on the sari and the embellishment on your top were amazing!  It must have been a very lovely wedding



Thank you!!   Indian outfits are always so colorful and vibrant... an instant mood lifter (which I desperately needed)... and glittery accessories don't hurt, either!   It was a nice wedding, although really boring (don't know the couple really)... thank god my cousins were there, so we could hang out!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks monap 1981!



monap_1981 said:


> Love your Miu Miu heels!


----------



## Sterntalerli

jess236 said:


> Black L.K. Bennett Zella wedges



could you be so kind to post a picture of them? i am not sure if i should get them... TIA


----------



## airborne




----------



## gmo

UNIF Hellraisers in pink!


----------



## jess236

Sterntalerli said:


> could you be so kind to post a picture of them? i am not sure if i should get them... TIA



Sorry, I can't post pics yet...need to learn the procedure and my get a better camera...
But, if you are interested, I find that the shoes tend to have a tight toe box if you get it in your regular size, but if you go a half size up, then they are too wide on the heel and tend to slip off.  
I opted to get them in my usual size and to have the toe box stretched and now they are comfortable (although patent doesn't stretch as much).  Also,the raffia wedge didn't get damaged or dirty, despite lots of walking in the city.  

twinstarr633 posted a picture of her maddox wedges (same as the zella, just a bit higher heel) http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...es-a-favorite-of-kate-middleton-694087-3.html


----------



## Flyboy2

My New L.K Bennett shoe's I wore for the first time on the trip home today they where quite comfortable till hour 5 then they hurt a little


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My Christian Louboutin pink pigalle 70


----------



## rapvictoria

Ferragamo Thong Jellies


----------



## Sterntalerli

jess236 said:


> Sorry, I can't post pics yet...need to learn the procedure and my get a better camera...
> But, if you are interested, I find that the shoes tend to have a tight toe box if you get it in your regular size, but if you go a half size up, then they are too wide on the heel and tend to slip off.
> I opted to get them in my usual size and to have the toe box stretched and now they are comfortable (although patent doesn't stretch as much).  Also,the raffia wedge didn't get damaged or dirty, despite lots of walking in the city.
> 
> twinstarr633 posted a picture of her maddox wedges (same as the zella, just a bit higher heel) http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...es-a-favorite-of-kate-middleton-694087-3.html



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CL black simple 70 mm


----------



## LadySapphire

gmo said:


> UNIF Hellraisers in pink!



I LOVE these, think i will now covet a pair


----------



## frick&frack

fieryfashionist said:


> CL platine glitter NPs to a wedding reception (wore a sari)!


^LOVE the glitter NPs, & the whole outfit is gorgy!!!


----------



## frick&frack

pucci wedges


----------



## mrscurvy

shoeangel said:


> These are so adorable!  I've scoured the web.  Are they from this season?  They look super comfy.  I would die for a pair.  I love the colors and the wedge.



Yes they are from this season..they are very comfy too


----------



## daughtybag

My CL bouclette


----------



## NeonLights

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My Christian Louboutin pink pigalle 70



Love all the matching accessories


----------



## megt10

Manolo Blahnik Suttiba. I just got these from the Barney's sale and they are so comfortable that I was able to wear them all day first time out.


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin Wedge Sandals


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Lanvin Wedge Sandals


^love the colors!


----------



## pavilion

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Lanvin Wedge Sandals



Gorgeous!


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^love the colors!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

pavilion said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Many thanks!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Stretch Spirit Ballerinas


----------



## my4boys

New sandals I just bought


----------



## Ilgin

nude patent Lanvin flats


----------



## ANL1

Today: United Nude Mobius Slingback Mid in black


----------



## angelicskater16

I'm wearing my Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Booties!


----------



## airborne

loving the UNs


----------



## ANL1

angelicskater16 said:


> I'm wearing my Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Booties!


Ooh so fierce!



airborne said:


> loving the UNs


Thanks

Today: Balenciaga Ballet Flat in Papeete


----------



## sammie225

comfortable pink wedges


----------



## weibaobai

Manolo!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Turquoise Patent Ballerinas


----------



## airborne

lovely photo 





sammie225 said:


> comfortable pink wedges


----------



## daughtybag

CL city girl


----------



## H.C.

Ferragamo stretch ballet flats.  SUPER comfy.  Like wearing socks with rubber bottoms.


----------



## mrscurvy

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Chanel Turquoise Patent Ballerinas



I really like these flats.. What is the price range if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sterntalerli

H.C. said:


> View attachment 1802434
> 
> 
> Ferragamo stretch ballet flats.  SUPER comfy.  Like wearing socks with rubber bottoms.



love them, doesn't the rubber band squeeze your feet?


----------



## H.C.

Sterntalerli said:
			
		

> love them, doesn't the rubber band squeeze your feet?



Thks!  It's a wide elastic band so it doesn't "dig" into the skin.  I love the Audrey Hepburn look.


----------



## cocosapphire

mrscurvy said:


> I really like these flats.. What is the price range if you don't mind me asking?


 
Thank you!  I purchased them on sale for $355, during the Chanel mid year sale last month.   They are from the Fall 2011 collection and the SKU is  *G02819X31136.*  You might try one of the Chanel boutiques in Las Vegas, as they had them there in June.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Ribbon Strap Heels


----------



## mikeyta

wrong site to post


----------



## mikeyta

I do the test drive for the cat faces CO, no pain and very comfy


----------



## daughtybag

CL Slides


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Dark Navy Patent Open Toe Pumps


----------



## frick&frack

chanel (just beat the rain home in these...thank goodness)


----------



## airborne

Cute.


----------



## airborne

perfect summer wedges F&F 		



frick&frack said:


> chanel (just beat the rain home in these...thank goodness)


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> perfect summer wedges F&F



thank you!  I'm just so relieved I didn't get the cork wet in today's rain.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Dark Navy Patent Open Toe Pumps


 These are gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> chanel (just beat the rain home in these...thank goodness)


 Love these so perfect for summer.


----------



## gmo

MBMJ black mouse flats!


----------



## Kayapo97

DH just took me to lunch at a beautiful country manor house. Lovely sunny day so wore my fav Donna Karan dress and my Emilio pucci boots. Stunning lunch in great location - couldn't want a nicer way to spend a few hours. 

Funny as there was a large group of japanese tourists having lunch as well, and they were more interested in what I was wearing than the surroundings of the house - well for a while at least!!


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> chanel (just beat the rain home in these...thank goodness)


 
Love your Chanel cork wedges!!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> DH just took me to lunch at a beautiful country manor house. Lovely sunny day so wore my fav Donna Karan dress and my Emilio pucci boots. Stunning lunch in great location - couldn't want a nicer way to spend a few hours.
> 
> Funny as there was a large group of japanese tourists having lunch as well, and they were more interested in what I was wearing than the surroundings of the house - well for a while at least!!


 
Stunning Pucci boots!


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin Khaki Patent & Bow Pumps


----------



## daughtybag

CL Joli Dune


----------



## cocosapphire

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1805866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Joli Dune


 
Cute animal print Louboutin's!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Leather Gold and Black Cap Toe Ballerinas


----------



## daughtybag

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Cute animal print Louboutin's!



Thanks cocosapphire!


----------



## ANL1

Yesterday: D+






Today: United Nude Elastic Remix


----------



## Pigalle_Lover

Wearing my beloved CL Pigalles!


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> Stunning Pucci boots!


 
Thanks Coco,

I really love them, very comfortable although take a bit of time to get the lacing right to start with to fit nicely when zip them up.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CL fetish black kid 120mm


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks Coco,
> 
> I really love them, very comfortable although take a bit of time to get the lacing right to start with to fit nicely when zip them up.


 
LoL!  I assumed there was a zipper somewhere! :wondering  And, I did wonder about the time involved to get the lacing perfected (I counted over 30 eyelets!).  They are so stunning!


----------



## cocosapphire

Nine West Turquoise Wedge Sandals


----------



## ANL1

Today: chocolate shubar avril sandals


----------



## MonaLisaEscapes

Today, yesterday and Monday: old, beat up Teva Mush flip flops. In my line of work, I wear for comfort in summertime. Monday evening I switched to old, beat up Dansko Professional closed heel clogs for a time. Soon I will go out and pick up new Teva Mush flip flops, and a new pair of Danskos. I will also send my Chaco Z2s back for resoling and some light strap repairs. I would also like to see a pair of Hunter wellies in my closet, and a couple of pairs of non-holey Crocs for work. 

HOWEVER: Saturday I wore my Michael Kors black leather platform peeptoes I got *on clearance* at DSW. My favorite heels and they are mine for ever and ever.  As for you, Mr. Louboutin, just you wait. All in good time, my dear, all in good time.


----------



## twin-fun

Pretty much any day of the week in the summer you can find me in my Birkenstock Kairo with braided leather thongs! I have them in black, gray, brown, and rosewine!


----------



## brigadeiro

My new Chloe Susanna studded boots in red!


----------



## Myblackbag

Wore flip flops today...


----------



## megt10

brigadeiro said:


> My new Chloe Susanna studded boots in red!


 OMG, I just ordered these from Barneys! I love them on you. Mine should arrive Saturday. How is the sizing? I read that you needed to size down, how do yours fit?


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Grey Platform Pumps


----------



## GoGlam

these are gorg!



Kayapo97 said:


> It's so cold and wet here at the moment it is crazy - so I've just worn my Buberry OTK boots. My summer outfts are hardly seeing the light of day!!


----------



## airborne

twin-fun said:


> Pretty much any day of the week in the summer you can find me in my Birkenstock Kairo with braided leather thongs! I have them in black, gray, brown, and rosewine!
> 
> View attachment 1808203


----------



## pavilion

daughtybag said:
			
		

> CL Joli Dune



Love those!


----------



## pavilion

wearing Burberry slingback flats at work today


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Grey Platform Pumps


 
Lovely colour


----------



## clu13

Stuart Weitzman air force


----------



## ANL1

brigadeiro said:


> My new Chloe Susanna studded boots in red!


These are awsome!



cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Grey Platform Pumps


Love this color!

Yesterday: Dries Van Noten






Today: D+


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely colour


 

Thanks, Kayapo97!


----------



## cocosapphire

ANL1 said:


> Love this color!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

BCBGirls Wedge Sandals


----------



## clu13

Jimmy choo cork flip flops


----------



## daughtybag

CL roche mule!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Cork Wedge


----------



## jen_sparro

ANL1 said:


> Yesterday: Dries Van Noten



These are amazing  I love love DVN!


----------



## daughtybag

brigadeiro said:


> My new Chloe Susanna studded boots in red!


Very nice! Love the color!


----------



## daughtybag

pavilion said:


> Love those!



Thanks pavilion!


----------



## bstewart

UGG suede winter boots


----------



## Spendaholic

Ugg fur slippers


----------



## cocosapphire

Ferragamo Platform Slides


----------



## daughtybag

My Christian louboutin BALADEUSE !


----------



## clu13

Burberry flats


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner Sandals


----------



## pavilion

sperrys for volunteering at a charity golf tournament


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel MaryJane Symbols


----------



## airborne

great photo (sperries are the bestie , love this pic!!



pavilion said:


> sperrys for volunteering at a charity golf tournament
> 
> View attachment 1814107


----------



## ANL1

jen_sparro said:


> These are amazing  I love love DVN!


 Thanks!!! I love DVN too!

Today: Paul Smith Lindani


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel MaryJane Symbols



So cute!


----------



## sammie225

3layer Minnetonkas


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Christian Louboutin python simples


----------



## cocosapphire

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> So cute!


 
Thank you!  Mary Janes always remind me of my great childhood!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel MaryJane Symbols


 I love these.


----------



## cocosapphire

sammie225 said:


> 3layer Minnetonkas


 
Those Minnetonkas look fun! Love 'em!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> I love these.


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Christian Dior Canvas Pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Horsebit Mules


----------



## airborne

sammie225 said:


> 3layer Minnetonkas


----------



## ilovesatchels

Well, I impulse bought these....its Albano, an Italian brand apparently, but it was AUD99 from AUD599...so I thought it might be worth it....I suppose this is my "i only live once' shoe...


----------



## sep

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel MaryJane Symbols



Love these!


----------



## pavilion

Lanvin


----------



## ilovesatchels

pavilion said:


> Lanvin
> View attachment 1818244



Love these!!!


----------



## naktumaktu

My Coach ballet flats.


----------



## angelalam5

Been wearing YSL Tribtoos all week


----------



## daughtybag

My CL BALADEUSE 120


----------



## cocosapphire

sep said:


> Love these!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Ann Taylor Wedge Thongs


----------



## naktumaktu

ilovesatchels said:


> Well, I impulse bought these....its Albano, an Italian brand apparently, but it was AUD99 from AUD599...so I thought it might be worth it....I suppose this is my "i only live once' shoe...


 

They are beautiful.


----------



## naktumaktu

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Cork Wedge


 
cool wedge


----------



## naktumaktu

pavilion said:


> wearing Burberry slingback flats at work today
> 
> View attachment 1808958


 
they are simple and neat. love them.


----------



## naktumaktu

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Navy Patent Open Toe Pumps


 
They are gorgeous.


----------



## naktumaktu

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Mirabella Ribbon Sandals


 
Awesome sandals


----------



## Millicat

pavilion said:


> wearing Burberry slingback flats at work today
> 
> View attachment 1808958


 
These are lovely


----------



## Millicat

Kayapo97 said:


> DH just took me to lunch at a beautiful country manor house. Lovely sunny day so wore my fav Donna Karan dress and my Emilio pucci boots. Stunning lunch in great location - couldn't want a nicer way to spend a few hours.
> 
> Funny as there was a large group of japanese tourists having lunch as well, and they were more interested in what I was wearing than the surroundings of the house - well for a while at least!!


 
Wow, lovely boots, i can see why the visitors were looking !


----------



## Millicat

kat99 said:


> Wearing Miu Miu bows (via my blog)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/miu-miu-gingham-bow.jpg
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/4th-july.jpg


 

Love these shoes


----------



## cocosapphire

naktumaktu said:


> cool wedge


 


naktumaktu said:


> They are gorgeous.


 


naktumaktu said:


> Awesome sandals


 
Many thanks!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik Snakeskin Mules


----------



## megt10

CL Couche Nodo


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel ballet


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> CL Couche Nodo


 
Love those heels on your Louboutins!


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik Quilted Flats


----------



## MaterialGiirl

megt10 said:


> Thank you, so do I. I wish that I had bought them in the beige color that they had. I went back to get them and they were no longer available.



oh It's really sad! I tried to track them down in black, as yours, but couldn't find them so I understand your disappointment


----------



## megt10

MaterialGiirl said:


> oh It's really sad! I tried to track them down in black, as yours, but couldn't find them so I understand your disappointment


 Actually mine are Navy. I am getting so much wear out of them they are so comfortable that if I see this style again I will buy it.


----------



## cocosapphire

Elie Tahari Ballerinas


----------



## ANL1

Yesterday: Camper flats






Today: Balenciaga


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Thong Sandals


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi Ladies this is my first post to this thread.  Hope you enjoy

Christian Louboutin






Zara 





Check out my blog for outfit details


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first post to this thread. Hope you enjoy
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> View attachment 1825376
> 
> 
> 
> Zara
> 
> 
> View attachment 1825377
> 
> 
> Check out my blog for outfit details


 Another adorable outfit.


----------



## sammie225

brand new zara studded boots,i love them so so much


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:


> Another adorable outfit.


 
Thanks Meg but it is no where near the way you put outfits together.  You are my inspiration


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> brand new zara studded boots,i love them so so much


 These are totally adorable. I am loving the studded boot for F/W I just got the Chloe Suzanne that I can't wait to wear when it cools down here.


4Elegance said:


> Thanks Meg but it is no where near the way you put outfits together. You are my inspiration


 That is so kind of you to say. You have great style and I love you blog.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I wore my Jimmy Choo Weber ballet flats today. They are so comfortable!


----------



## frick&frack

CL menorca wedges


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi ladies my blog is all about having wardrobe pieces that transition easily (reason for similar outfit from yesterday).  Check out my blog for information on the shoes and a close up.  Enjoy


----------



## cocosapphire

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first post to this thread. Hope you enjoy


 
Pretty color combination on the Zara's!


----------



## cocosapphire

sammie225 said:


> brand new zara studded boots,i love them so so much


 
Love 'em too!


----------



## cocosapphire

lorihmatthews said:


> I wore my Jimmy Choo Weber ballet flats today. They are so comfortable!


 
Very nice flats, love the embellishments!


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> CL menorca wedges


 
Cute Louboutin gingham wedges!


----------



## cocosapphire

Nicole Miller Suede Ribbon and Patent Pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin Wedge Sandals


----------



## Cullinan

I'm wearing:

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals at home

To go out this morning:

Sketchers black nubuck Shape Up XP trainers

Wish I could still wear heels...


----------



## cocosapphire

Matisse Jewel Embellished Thongs


----------



## Tinn3rz

Clark's original desert boots....it's muddy where I'm at.


----------



## fendifemale

4Elegance said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first post to this thread.  Hope you enjoy
> 
> Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> View attachment 1825376
> 
> 
> 
> Zara
> 
> 
> View attachment 1825377
> 
> 
> Check out my blog for outfit details


Love it!


----------



## 4Elegance

fendifemale said:
			
		

> Love it!



Thank you Fendifemale.  You ladies have some great shoes so I was afraid to post


----------



## 4Elegance

cocosapphire said:
			
		

> Pretty color combination on the Zara's!



Thank you but they are really hard to pair sometimes lol


----------



## Cullinan

Today I'm mostly at home doing mums ironing whilst my parents go to a wedding lunch - so comfort is the key...

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals

But when I've finished after my own lunch and take a turn around the village I'll wear my black nubuck Sketchers Shape Ups - also for comfort...

Next Saturday I have a lunch date so it will be something a bit snazzier....


----------



## pquiles

My latest purchase which I wore to church today


----------



## Spendaholic

Converse all stars by marimekko


----------



## Tinn3rz

Just regular converses for me.


----------



## ANL1

cocosapphire said:


> Lanvin Wedge Sandals


 This color is amazing!

Today: Silver shoes


----------



## renstar

YSL captoe pumps


----------



## silversage4

Hi everyone, Normally I just lurk on this thread and look at all the pretty pics but I figured today I'd join in . 





Cesar paciotti


----------



## cocosapphire

ANL1 said:


> This color is amazing!


 

Thank you!  The colors remind me of sherbert ice cream :giggles:


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Black and Red Patent Sandals


----------



## sammie225

zara spiked ankle booties


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> zara spiked ankle booties


 So cute, love the spikes.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Quilted Smoking Slippers


----------



## Myrkur

chanel flats


----------



## New-New

My limited edition Nike Dunks
I collect sneakers


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Quilted Smoking Slippers


 Love these Coco!


----------



## Cullinan

Today at home I'm wearing just

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals

But when I go out later I'll wear 

Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes

Hoping to find some bargains today!!!


----------



## Elina0408

Today I wore my Chie Mihara wedges, so comfy!


----------



## KayuuKathey

cole haan woven sandals.


----------



## 4Elegance

Not today but from Sunday.  Jimmy Choo Sandals.  Close up pics on my blog


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Not today but from Sunday. Jimmy Choo Sandals. Close up pics on my blog
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1841627


 You look so gorgeous 4Elegance! Love your outfit.


----------



## megt10

Elina0408 said:


> Today I wore my Chie Mihara wedges, so comfy!


 Love the color of these shoes so pretty.


----------



## LadySapphire

silversage4 said:


> Hi everyone, Normally I just lurk on this thread and look at all the pretty pics but I figured today I'd join in .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1834984
> 
> 
> Cesar paciotti



ooh i love cesare paciotti's range


----------



## Elina0408

Thank you dear!! I bought them to much my blue-electric picotin 


megt10 said:


> Love the color of these shoes so pretty.


----------



## DTTV

sammie225 said:


> zara spiked ankle booties



these are so adorable!!!


----------



## DTTV

ilovesatchels said:


> Well, I impulse bought these....its Albano, an Italian brand apparently, but it was AUD99 from AUD599...so I thought it might be worth it....I suppose this is my "i only live once' shoe...


Wow!! You got an awesome deal on these cute shoes!


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look so gorgeous 4Elegance! Love your outfit.



Thank you Meg.  You are the sweetest


----------



## 4Elegance

In my Tributes


----------



## 4Elegance

4Elegance said:
			
		

> In my Tributes



Here is the shoe pic


----------



## 4Elegance

4Elegance said:
			
		

> In my Tributes



Here is the shoe pic


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Daisy pump in black kid


----------



## frick&frack

CL virage


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> CL virage


 Adorable F&F.


----------



## lucywife

4Elegance said:


> Here is the shoe pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 1842752


 oh, these are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> Adorable F&F.



thank you!  I love the ric rac trim...reminds me of being a little girl.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Love these Coco!


 
Thank you, megt10!    They are uber comfy!!


----------



## Orchidlady

My Fendi Lace Up Bootie


----------



## megt10

Orchidlady said:


> My Fendi Lace Up Bootie


 Gorgeous shoes and you look great in them.


----------



## pavilion

Kate Spade slingback heels


----------



## frenchie.xo

COACH python studded gladiator sandals.


----------



## frenchie.xo

4Elegance said:


> Here is the shoe pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 1842752



Drooling over these YSLs!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## LadySapphire

frenchie.xo said:


> COACH python studded gladiator sandals.



These are gorgeous!


----------



## loves

YSL Tributes in nude


----------



## 4Elegance

My Christian Louboutins from yesterday.  Not sure of the style name.  Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Eli84

Jimmy Choo Katy


----------



## 4Elegance

Eli84 said:
			
		

> Jimmy Choo Katy



Cute.  Aren't Jimmy Choo the best?


----------



## 4Elegance

My Manolos today


----------



## clu13

Puma ballet slippers - I'm too sore from running to wear heels


----------



## Eli84

4Elegance said:


> Cute.  Aren't Jimmy Choo the best?



Thank you. Yes, I'm fond of JC shoes. They look so comfy and stylish.
And your Manolos are gorgeous


----------



## Kayapo97

First outing for my new Manolo Blahnik BBs in metallic patent - colour is cashmere.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Miu Miu mary janes


----------



## megt10

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Miu Miu mary janes


 These are adorable. I love Mary Janes.


----------



## Kayapo97

One of my favourites but haven't worn these for a while but did tonight. Black satin called Tundra. 
Attached Images


----------



## myism

Kayapo97 said:


> One of my favourites but haven't worn these for a while but did tonight. Black satin called Tundra.
> Attached Images



they are so pretty!


----------



## myism

wore these ysl suede palais in navy blue today

probably one of my most comfortable heels


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> One of my favourites but haven't worn these for a while but did tonight. Black satin called Tundra.
> Attached Images


 So pretty. I love MB.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my CL Maggie's.


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> So pretty. I love MB.


 
Thanks Megt10 for this and previous comment. I am trying to wear my MBs more often at the moment - but have quite a collection to get through! so more posts to follow and I keep adding to them still - just cannot resist!


----------



## Kayapo97

myism said:


> they are so pretty!


 
Thanks Myism.


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks Megt10 for this and previous comment. I am trying to wear my MBs more often at the moment - but have quite a collection to get through! so more posts to follow and I keep adding to them still - just cannot resist!


 I have quite a collection at this point too. Once I tried them I was hooked they are the most comfortable heels in my collection of shoes. So of course I keep buying them even though I have yet to wear many of the ones that I already have.


----------



## Kayapo97

myism said:


> wore these ysl suede palais in navy blue today
> 
> probably one of my most comfortable heels


Love those, they look great with your jeans.


----------



## frick&frack

marc jacobs


----------



## Deborah1986

Orchidlady said:


> My Fendi Lace Up Bootie



_perfect outfit ! _


----------



## nillacobain

Giampaolo Viozzi 130mm


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing Alaia heels.


----------



## megt10

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am wearing Alaia heels.


 These shoes are stunning. I love the cutout details and the thin ankle straps.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Chloe Susanna booties.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Chloe Susanna booties.


 
Loving the color on these.


----------



## loves

ysl black tributes

great shoes everyone!


----------



## megt10

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Loving the color on these.


 Thanks me too.


----------



## am2022

loving all the shoes!

A wang joan!


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> loving all the shoes!
> 
> A wang joan!


 These are really cool shoes amacasa.


----------



## kett

amacasa said:


> loving all the shoes!
> 
> A wang joan!



Whoa these are amazing! More pictures!


----------



## am2022

thanks sweet kett!!!  so good to see you again!
promise more mod pics when i wear the tie dye pants!! im at work so just wore plain red slacks!!!



kett said:


> Whoa these are amazing! More pictures!


----------



## am2022

thanks dear meg!!!
love the susannas...
got them early part of the year but had to return as it was too tight...
will try again snagging a pair very soon!!!



megt10 said:


> These are really cool shoes amacasa.


----------



## Rubbrduckee

frick&frack said:


> CL virage


Cute!


----------



## .jourdyn.

My Stuart Weitzman flats.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Yesterday, I wore Ferragamo flats to work


----------



## am2022

alexander wang chloes!


----------



## frick&frack

Rubbrduckee said:


> Cute!


^thank you!



----------

CL mlle marchand


----------



## justpeachy4397

I got these prada heels on sale last year. So comfy, a really great buy!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

justpeachy4397 said:


> I got these prada heels on sale last year. So comfy, a really great buy!



You look absolutely Gorg and love the shoes.


----------



## 4Elegance

Miu Miu bow pumps


----------



## 4Elegance

Here are my Zara heels.  They were a great buy at $50


----------



## 4Elegance

Wearing my Jimmy Choo wedges


----------



## green.bee

my old trusty summer favorites:


----------



## gfairenoughh

4Elegance said:


> Miu Miu bow pumps
> 
> View attachment 1867090



Omg i love this outfit!!!!!! where did you get your pink pants if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## justpeachy4397

My trusty Lanvin flats!


----------



## Cshotcoco

Giuseppe zanotti wedge sneakers.


----------



## Kayapo97

Not a very good picture; on my way to lunch

Burberry Plisse OTK boots


----------



## 4Elegance

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Omg i love this outfit!!!!!! where did you get your pink pants if you don't mind me asking.



Thank you.  The pink pants are H&M.  They were $12.95 a great price


----------



## gfairenoughh

4Elegance said:


> Thank you.  The pink pants are H&M.  They were $12.95 a great price



Dang gurl! Nice!


----------



## snibor

4Elegance said:


> Miu Miu bow pumps
> 
> View attachment 1867090




you have great style...and great shoes!  Love the pics.


----------



## 4Elegance

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Dang gurl! Nice!



I know I try not to spend a lot on trendy items


----------



## 4Elegance

snibor said:
			
		

> you have great style...and great shoes!  Love the pics.



Thank you for your sweet words. Shoes and handbags are my weakness


----------



## 4Elegance

My shoes today.  Armani Exchange


----------



## ~Moi~

My Jimmy Choo croc-print Isabels


----------



## Cait

Gold Juicy flats.


----------



## 4Elegance

~Moi~ said:
			
		

> My Jimmy Choo croc-print Isabels



Love these.  They look so classy.


----------



## megt10

Prada black python.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

megt10 said:


> Prada black python.


 
I love Prada pumps. So Classic.


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Prada black python.



Meg you have the best shoe collection.  Love these.


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Prada black python.


 
BEST shoe collection AND best CLOSET!!

Looking good 8as always!) Meg - keep it up

B


----------



## megt10

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love Prada pumps. So Classic.


 


4Elegance said:


> Meg you have the best shoe collection. Love these.


 


Brazucaa said:


> BEST shoe collection AND best CLOSET!!
> 
> Looking good 8as always!) Meg - keep it up
> 
> B


 Thank you so much ladies. These shoes are really comfortable and the python skin just gleams. I am so glad to be back in heels .


----------



## Cullinan

Going to be wearing my Gaziano and Girling black calf made to measure Oxfords as I'll be walking about and they're SO comfortable!


----------



## Tarhls

Rudolf Dassler for Puma black leather ballet flats, perfect for shopping and oh so comfy


----------



## violinballet

My UGGs hehe. In my defense for the unfashionable choice, it's chilly where I live now and they're comfortable!


----------



## LucyBeall

My Stuart Weitzman booties


----------



## shoes4me

LucyBeall said:


> My Stuart Weitzman booties
> 
> View attachment 1883935



very nice - are they a recent style?


----------



## frick&frack

prada


----------



## LucyBeall

shoes4me said:
			
		

> very nice - are they a recent style?



Thank you! And no, they're from last fall


----------



## rdgldy

louboutin lova pigalles


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are my Chanel boots


----------



## Cullinan

Just casual as I'm just doing local chores:

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals - as house slippers (I've bought a pair in Super Navy suede for when they wear out)

Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups for local grocery shopping


----------



## pavilion

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here are my Chanel boots



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## pavilion

Tahari grey suede and black patent captoe flats that I've had for a couple years but have never worn before


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new easygoing Airsteps


----------



## Cait

Grey leather House of Harlow 1960 Pawelek boots


----------



## Tarhls

Coach wedges until the weather made a turn for the worse


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing my suede Pucci boots today and then for this evening changing into my Gucci mother of pearl shoes.


----------



## Tarhls

Dolce Vita boots


----------



## Cullinan

Yesterday I went out so I wore my made to measure gorgeous Gaziano and Girling Oxford shoes, which were so comfy..

Today is a casual day so it's:

Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals at home

Sketchers black nubuck Shape ups to do local grocery shopping


----------



## alexgh

black KG over the knee boots


----------



## juicyincouture

Was going to wear my suede Corso Como booties but I put on a pair of Jordan 3's instead. I felt like being comfy and wearing sneakers!


----------



## LadySapphire

Wearing my Lanvins around the house to break them in, though they don't need much!


----------



## megt10

LadySapphire said:


> Wearing my Lanvins around the house to break them in, though they don't need much!


 Those are really pretty.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Sam Edelman Gold Glitter Flats! So comfy!!


----------



## LadySapphire

megt10 said:


> Those are really pretty.



Thank you, they are REALLY comfortable


----------



## All Smiles

TGIF. Having a super casual day at work


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I am wearing the Kate Spade "Scene."


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## megt10

My new Chanel boots.


----------



## alexgh




----------



## pavilion

Prada pumps


----------



## green.bee

alexgh said:


>



OMG , I love your boots! who makes them?


----------



## rdgldy

Rag and Bone moto booties, chocolate brown


----------



## JGlam

My trusty Repetto flats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tory Burch reva black flats


----------



## Cullinan

Yesterday I wore my made to measure Gaziano and Girling black full brogue Oxfords..

Today at home it's Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals

To go grocery shopping:Sketchers black nubuck Shape Ups


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch zebra printer calf hair driving mocs


----------



## Tarhls

Dolce Vita black platform boots


----------



## JGlam

my well-worn charles philip suede loafers!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kennel & Schmenger


----------



## 4Elegance

My Chanel pumps. Old but I love them


----------



## DearHaayet

Jimmy Choo ankle boots.


----------



## 4Elegance

DearHaayet said:
			
		

> Jimmy Choo ankle boots.



Love these


----------



## DearHaayet

Thanks.
Love your brown tribute sandals,quick question:does the leather stretch?
I'm afraid my 4th toe may slip out of them...:giggles:


----------



## 4Elegance

DearHaayet said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> Love your brown tribute sandals,quick question:does the leather stretch?
> I'm afraid my 4th toe may slip out of them...:giggles:



I have worn mine a few times and haven't experienced much stretching.  They were a great purchase for me. My feet are wide.  HTH


----------



## 4Elegance

My Zara shoes today


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> My Chanel pumps. Old but I love them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912035


 Gorgeous shoes and pic. You look great Elegance!


----------



## pavilion

Prada suede driving mocs


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shoes and pic. You look great Elegance!



Thanks Meg you are so sweet


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> Prada suede driving mocs



Love these are they comfy? Do you know how they compare to Tods?


----------



## MrsTGreen

4Elegance said:


> My Zara shoes today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913153


 
Love!!


----------



## 4Elegance

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Love!!



Thank you.  They are actually pretty comfy and were a great price


----------



## pavilion

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Love these are they comfy? Do you know how they compare to Tods?



They are super comfy. I wore them on my business trip this week for the plane ride. 

I only have Tods boots so I don't know how they would compare to a comparable Tods shoe. I tend to find all Pradas to be comfortable though. These were true to size though as I took my usual 38.5.


----------



## 4Elegance

pavilion said:
			
		

> They are super comfy. I wore them on my business trip this week for the plane ride.
> 
> I only have Tods boots so I don't know how they would compare to a comparable Tods shoe. I tend to find all Pradas to be comfortable though. These were true to size though as I took my usual 38.5.



Great thanks for the info.  I'm hoping to find a pair during sale season


----------



## lorienme

My good old trusty favourite; my Gucci moccasins


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ beautiful !

my new Kennel & Schmenger suede boots


----------



## dragonette

Wearing my new loves at home!


----------



## lorienme

Patent Kenneth Cole lace ups


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^  great pic !

dragonette, cute photo


----------



## megt10

Chanel.


----------



## dragonette

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^  great pic !
> 
> dragonette, cute photo



Thank you, Pollie-Jean! 



megt10 said:


> Chanel.



meg, your toe has healed!  You look awesome!


----------



## megt10

dragonette said:


> Thank you, Pollie-Jean!
> 
> 
> 
> meg, your toe has healed!  You look awesome!


 Thanks Dragonette. Well I can't say the toe is healed but these shoes have a good size toebox and the hid the taped toes and padding.


----------



## Stephanie***

House of Harlow
Ava boots black


----------



## 355F1

My favorite Fendi sandals, FTW!!!


----------



## crf19

Hunters! (original tall glossy black) It's been raining where I live.


----------



## green.bee

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ beautiful !
> 
> my new Kennel & Schmenger suede boots



I like these a lot.  




dragonette said:


> Wearing my new loves at home!



cool boots and the leather is gorgeous. are these Frye?


----------



## dragonette

megt10 said:


> Thanks Dragonette. Well I can't say the toe is healed but these shoes have a good size toebox and the hid the taped toes and padding.



I hope your toes will be fine and dandy soon!



green.bee said:


> cool boots and the leather is gorgeous. are these Frye?



Yes they are! Frye Carmen Harness Short boots! I love them so much! The leather smells and feels amazing...


----------



## megt10

dragonette said:


> I hope your toes will be fine and dandy soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are! Frye Carmen Harness Short boots! I love them so much! The leather smells and feels amazing...


 Thanks Dragonette, they are almost back to normal.


----------



## Luba87

I'm wearing my Guess black/red pumps at the office today. Not a high end designer, but still love these!


----------



## megt10

Luba87 said:


> I'm wearing my Guess black/red pumps at the office today. Not a high end designer, but still love these!
> 
> View attachment 1920315


 They are really pretty and unique looking.


----------



## Luba87

megt10 said:
			
		

> They are really pretty and unique looking.



Thank you! They were cheapies - around $60 at winners (cdn). Can't afford Loubs so I'm kinda quenching my thirst for them with the flash of red...


----------



## 355F1

Luba87 said:
			
		

> I'm wearing my Guess black/red pumps at the office today. Not a high end designer, but still love these!



Those are so cute!!!!! 

Guess really does make some of the best looking affordable shoes for women.


----------



## 355F1

Love theeeeeese!!!!


Prada loafers!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 
They are looking so comfy !


----------



## 355F1

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> They are looking so comfy !



They are!!!!


----------



## Tarhls

White Alaia laser cut sandals.


----------



## Luba87

It's a rainy day in Toronto so I'm wearing my Michael Kors boots. Comfy and dry


----------



## megt10

Luba87 said:


> It's a rainy day in Toronto so I'm wearing my Michael Kors boots. Comfy and dry
> 
> View attachment 1921656


 These are really cute boots Luba.


----------



## am2022

I so hate the cold weather.. and its only fall!!! My raynaud's is acting up!

Chanel snow boots!  And its only October!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CL black simple 70 mm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sam Edelman's


----------



## 355F1

My simple Prada Flippy-Floppppppieeeees!!!


----------



## gmo

My Stuart Weitzman Mainline otk boots:


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jeffrey Campbell "Clinic"


----------



## .pursefiend.

gmo said:


> My Stuart Weitzman Mainline otk boots:
> 
> View attachment 1925457


 
i absolutely love these!


----------



## dragonette

Frye Carmen Harness Short


----------



## megt10

dragonette said:


> Frye Carmen Harness Short
> 
> View attachment 1929753


 Love these Dragonette, they look awesome on you.


----------



## dragonette

megt10 said:


> Love these Dragonette, they look awesome on you.



Thank you so much, meg! It's funny how much more attention I got today in the street wearing these instead of my regular wedge sandals!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

dragonette said:


> Frye Carmen Harness Short
> 
> View attachment 1929753


 
Love your boots!!


----------



## psulion08

[/attach]


My Simply Vera flats


----------



## dragonette

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love your boots!!



Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dragonette said:


> Frye Carmen Harness Short
> 
> View attachment 1929753



Beautiful pic ! Great boots


----------



## dragonette

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful pic ! Great boots



Thank you, Pollie-Jean!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I wore these yesterday for Halloween. They are from Zara.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

psulion08 said:


> [/attach]
> 
> 
> My Simply Vera flats



I really like these! Very cute. I love houndstooth!


----------



## megt10

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore these yesterday for Halloween. They are from Zara.


 These are super cute.


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> I wore these yesterday for Halloween. They are from Zara.



Hahaha - I hope you're not planning to wear them for Christmas as well!
Very cute!

Today I wore for the last time my Timberland custom nubuck indigo ankle boots, which have stretched so much I had to get rid of them.

I'll have to get out the tan pair (which are even older) to see if there's any wear left in them..

Any excuse to go shopping for beautiful new shoes!!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Guccissima riding boots (it's cloudy,cold and breezy today)


----------



## hellokatiegirl

megt10 said:


> These are super cute.



Thanks meg!



Cullinan said:


> Hahaha - I hope you're not planning to wear them for Christmas as well!
> Very cute!
> 
> Today I wore for the last time my Timberland custom nubuck indigo ankle boots, which have stretched so much I had to get rid of them.
> 
> I'll have to get out the tan pair (which are even older) to see if there's any wear left in them..
> 
> Any excuse to go shopping for beautiful new shoes!!!



Thank you! I have a plaid pair that I hope to wear for Christmas! 



cocosapphire said:


> Guccissima riding boots (it's cloudy,cold and breezy today)



I love these! I can't wait for it to cool off here so I can wear my boots too. These are gorgeous!


----------



## Cullinan

hellokatiegirl said:


> Thanks meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have a plaid pair that I hope to wear for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these! I can't wait for it to cool off here so I can wear my boots too. These are gorgeous!



Plaid sounds great, and very seasonal for Christmas!!

Hope you didn't frighten anyone with your Halloween pair!


----------



## Trayler

Loeffler Randall Matilde in black


----------



## cocosapphire

hellokatiegirl said:


> I love these! I can't wait for it to cool off here so I can wear my boots too. These are gorgeous!


 
Thank you, hellokatiegirl!  It is a welcome change to have the cold temperatures, now that it is early November.
Hope it cools down soon where you are!


----------



## All Smiles

I needed a pop of colour


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Wearing my brand new rainboots.... Although it's not raining!!!! They are Sooo comfy & cute!!


----------



## Luba87

All Smiles said:
			
		

> I needed a pop of colour



Those are gorgeous


----------



## Luba87

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Wearing my brand new rainboots.... Although it's not raining!!!! They are Sooo comfy & cute!!



That sweater is adorable!! Where is it from?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Luba87 said:
			
		

> That sweater is adorable!! Where is it from?



You'll never believe it, but it's from forever 21!!!!!! MU mom came home with one and I loved it- so off to the mall I went hehe!!!!! I don't know if the quality will hold up, but it was only 20$!!!


----------



## Luba87

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> You'll never believe it, but it's from forever 21!!!!!! MU mom came home with one and I loved it- so off to the mall I went hehe!!!!! I don't know if the quality will hold up, but it was only 20$!!!



Sooo cute! You pulled it off with the rest your outfit, it doesn't look too childish.


----------



## 355F1

Are flippie-floppies considered _shoes_...???


----------



## 355F1

All Smiles said:
			
		

> I needed a pop of colour


----------



## mspell2

Tory Burch black on black Reva flats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Wearing my brand new rainboots.... Although it's not raining!!!! They are Sooo comfy & cute!!



Those rain boots are really pretty!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those rain boots are really pretty!



Thank you!!!


----------



## vhdos

Silver/Bronze metallic Prada flats - worn to the polls to vote


----------



## 355F1

vhdos said:
			
		

> Silver/Bronze metallic Prada flats - worn to the polls to vote



Pics or it didn't happen....:useless:


----------



## frick&frack

red crystal reef flip flops for election day


----------



## fendifemale

cocosapphire said:


> Guccissima riding boots (it's cloudy,cold and breezy today)


These are very nice.


----------



## rdgldy

Rag and Bone plum suede moto boots!


----------



## dragonette

Frye Carmens again!


----------



## cocosapphire

fendifemale said:


> These are very nice.


 

Thank you, fendifemale!


----------



## toomuchjoy

Fluevog - Wizards in pink patent leather


----------



## toomuchjoy

toomuchjoy said:


> Fluevog - Wizards in pink patent leather



Whoops, forgot the pic!


----------



## megt10

Givenchy boots.


----------



## megt10

dragonette said:


> Frye Carmens again!
> 
> View attachment 1938191


 They look so cute on you with the shorts Dragonette.


----------



## megt10

toomuchjoy said:


> Whoops, forgot the pic!


 Adorable shoes I just love that color.


----------



## toomuchjoy

megt10 said:


> Adorable shoes I just love that color.



Thank you!


----------



## 355F1

My comfy Prada loafers.


----------



## dragonette

megt10 said:


> Givenchy boots.





megt10 said:


> They look so cute on you with the shorts Dragonette.



Thank you, meg! Those Givenchy boots are so awesome on you!


----------



## Corsica

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Wearing my brand new rainboots.... Although it's not raining!!!! They are Sooo comfy & cute!!


Love this !


----------



## Sincerelycass11

YSL shearling booties!! I love them, and working hard to break them in!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Sincerelycass11 said:


> YSL shearling booties!! I love them, and working hard to break them in!!!


 
Lovely booties congrats


----------



## frick&frack

YSL


----------



## All Smiles

Nothing fancy, just these crocheted ballet flats I found at a random shoe store in the kids section...


----------



## cocosapphire

Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots


----------



## Ashcon

windy and cold here in chicago! knee high chestnut ugg boots!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Yesterday for my birthday i wore my "anti bullying" purple Loubies. Today we are headed to my grandmas for a belated birthday dinner, so I'm wearing fuzzy socks and sneakers! Lol


----------



## Tyna

cocosapphire said:


> Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots



Love your boots! I was trying to find something very similar and this pair is perfect. It is a shame I can't find this brand in the UK.


----------



## LadySapphire

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday i wore my "anti bullying" purple Loubies. Today we are headed to my grandmas for a belated birthday dinner, so I'm wearing fuzzy socks and sneakers! Lol




Love your louboutins, and happy birthday


----------



## Nikuska

Regional brand


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> YSL shearling booties!! I love them, and working hard to break them in!!!



Wow, I love these too. They great on you Cass.


----------



## cocosapphire

Tyna said:


> Love your boots! I was trying to find something very similar and this pair is perfect. It is a shame I can't find this brand in the UK.



Thank you, Tyna!
Via Spiga is available through Nordstrom online, and Nordstrom has international shipping.  HTH!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Nikuska said:
			
		

> Regional brand



Love these!!!


----------



## Tyna

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you, Tyna!
> Via Spiga is available through Nordstrom online, and Nordstrom has international shipping.  HTH!



Thank you! I have already looked on there and I found the pair I like which is on sale now for 136 pounds or something like that, but the shipping and taxes came up nearly to the same amount which I find a little bit ridiculous.


----------



## LadySapphire

Tyna said:


> Thank you! I have already looked on there and I found the pair I like which is on sale now for 136 pounds or something like that, but the shipping and taxes came up nearly to the same amount which I find a little bit ridiculous.



And then you have to factor in customs  really only limits UK buyers to eu boutiques


----------



## Nikuska

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Love these!!!



Thank you


----------



## RachelAMullins

redney said:
			
		

> my new Tod's Dee ballet flats in yellow suede!!



Love yellow shoes


----------



## Tyna

LadySapphire said:


> And then you have to factor in customs  really only limits UK buyers to eu boutiques



Exactly! And we never get such great sales over here.


----------



## LadySapphire

Tyna said:


> Exactly! And we never get such great sales over here.



Agreed! Especially when you factor in a lot of things in america are cheaper to begin with, ah rip-off-britain! our sales are pants lol


----------



## Tyna

LadySapphire said:


> Agreed! Especially when you factor in a lot of things in america are cheaper to begin with, ah rip-off-britain! our sales are pants lol



Apparently we are the wealthiest here


----------



## PrincessD

My uggs channing 2 boots in chocolate that arrived just yesterday! 

http://www.uggaustralia.com/womens-channing-ii-crackled-leather-boots/1001637,default,pd.html


----------



## LadySapphire

Tyna said:


> Apparently we are the wealthiest here



Not in my bank account 

where do you usually purchase from?


----------



## Tyna

LadySapphire said:


> Not in my bank account
> 
> where do you usually purchase from?



Same here but that the only explanation I can find for such a price difference! I pretty much always purchase from the UK shops and only occasionally from the US, I bought my frye boots from shopbop as it was still way cheaper even with taxes and I usually purchase my current/elliott jeans overseas as I find they are ridiculously overpriced here.

What about you?


----------



## frick&frack

CL sabotage


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My Christian Louboutin black patent pigalle 20


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

frick&frack said:


> CL sabotage



Very sexy!


----------



## frick&frack

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My Christian Louboutin black patent pigalle 20


^so HOT!!!  they are the sexiest shoes EVER.  (I wish I could wear the 120s...I need to practice)




Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy!


^thank you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

frick&frack said:


> ^so HOT!!!  they are the sexiest shoes EVER.  (I wish I could wear the 120s...I need to practice)
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!



Thanks! I can't wear the pigalle 120 without the platform. The arch is so high, I can't last in one hour. The platform definitely helps.


----------



## Dedi

My 4-year-old Prada loafers, because I'm going to be doing a lot of walking. They're not exactly sexy, but they're classic.


----------



## LadySapphire

Tyna said:


> Same here but that the only explanation I can find for such a price difference! I pretty much always purchase from the UK shops and only occasionally from the US, I bought my frye boots from shopbop as it was still way cheaper even with taxes and I usually purchase my current/elliott jeans overseas as I find they are ridiculously overpriced here.
> 
> What about you?



I've never used shopbop, how was it? Yeah i have found designers jeans are so much more expensive here than else where  

I shop mainly at kurt geiger and yoox and of course ebay, but the websites i always keep an eye on are, farfetch/my-wardrobe/coggles/yoox. 

where abouts in the uk are you?


----------



## Tyna

LadySapphire said:


> I've never used shopbop, how was it? Yeah i have found designers jeans are so much more expensive here than else where
> 
> I shop mainly at kurt geiger and yoox and of course ebay, but the websites i always keep an eye on are, farfetch/my-wardrobe/coggles/yoox.
> 
> where abouts in the uk are you?



Well I like shopbop a lot, I would love it even more if we would not need to pay taxes because the customer service and shipping is great. Your goods are usually dispatched within 1 working day and you get them in 2-3 days. If you are searching for a good pair of jeans I would really suggest you looking on shopbop website because they have great selection and quite often good discounts.

I have purchased from yoox several times but to be honest wasn't to impressed, maybe I just don't know for which brands it is best to shop on that website. I also keep an eye on farfetch, my-wardrobe, mytheresa and stylebop. I'm from Birm and you?


----------



## Kayapo97

Just wearing my new casadei blade suede boots around the house to get used to them. They fit like a glove being stretch suede.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My Christian Louboutin black patent pigalle 20



Love these on you Lavender. Super sexy shoe. I too find the 120 PP very comfortable. I can't even do the 100 without the platform it just kills my feet. The platform makes all the difference.


----------



## megt10

Ugg boots, I know hard to imagine. In my defense I am home with a cold today though I will admit I did wear them to CVS for cold medicine . Normally they don't leave the house except to walk the dogs in my neighborhood.


----------



## Tyna

megt10 said:


> Ugg boots, I know hard to imagine. In my defense I am home with a cold today though I will admit I did wear them to CVS for cold medicine . Normally they don't leave the house except to walk the dogs in my neighborhood.



Get better, Meg! I always told myself that I'll not buy ugg boots because to put it mildly they look unattractive, however considering how cold it is already in the UK and it's only middle of November I think I will buy a pair for this winter to walk around the lake


----------



## megt10

Tyna said:


> Get better, Meg! I always told myself that I'll not buy ugg boots because to put it mildly they look unattractive, however considering how cold it is already in the UK and it's only middle of November I think I will buy a pair for this winter to walk around the lake



Thank you Tyna for the well wishes. Oh I do know what you mean. I look down at my feet when I am wearing them and think they look like rounded cardboard boxes . I resisted getting them until last year. I had a wicked ingrown toenail and could only wear slippers or open toe sandals. Since it was winter I wasn't fond of the open toe sandals walking the dogs so I decided to get a pair. I have to say they are pretty great. I bought a new pair this year that are even uglier than the ones from last year but softer and more comfy. I wear them around the house instead of slippers and walk the dogs in them. Usually that is all. Of course I am of the opinion when you are sick you get a free pass and can wear them to the grocery store with sweats as long as you buy enough cold medicine so that others know you don't normally dress this way .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Love these on you Lavender. Super sexy shoe. I too find the 120 PP very comfortable. I can't even do the 100 without the platform it just kills my feet. The platform makes all the difference.



Thanks Ms Meg!


----------



## Tyna

megt10 said:


> Thank you Tyna for the well wishes. Oh I do know what you mean. I look down at my feet when I am wearing them and think they look like rounded cardboard boxes . I resisted getting them until last year. I had a wicked ingrown toenail and could only wear slippers or open toe sandals. Since it was winter I wasn't fond of the open toe sandals walking the dogs so I decided to get a pair. I have to say they are pretty great. I bought a new pair this year that are even uglier than the ones from last year but softer and more comfy. I wear them around the house instead of slippers and walk the dogs in them. Usually that is all. Of course I am of the opinion when you are sick you get a free pass and can wear them to the grocery store with sweats as long as you buy enough cold medicine so that others know you don't normally dress this way .



Oh you are a true lady, Meg


----------



## megt10

Tyna said:


> Oh you are a true lady, Meg



Thank you


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Monday night- I wore this pair of jimmy Choos for the first time since I got them over a year ago!

This was one of my first designer shoe purchases and I had no concept of sizing- they didn't have anything larger than an 8 in store (my tts is between4141.5) so they ordered a size 40 and had them shipped to my house.....

From the get go they were we too small. I was devastated, and haven't worn them since then. So Monday night when I broke them out they were brand spankin new! 

My heel goes a bit over the back and I do have long toes, but they worked with the outfit and I figured nobody would notice unless they looks really close. Also, it was better to keep and use them than take a loss on release!


----------



## Tyna

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Monday night- I wore this pair of jimmy Choos for the first time since I got them over a year ago!
> 
> This was one of my first designer shoe purchases and I had no concept of sizing- they didn't have anything larger than an 8 in store (my tts is between4141.5) so they ordered a size 40 and had them shipped to my house.....
> 
> From the get go they were we too small. I was devastated, and haven't worn them since then. So Monday night when I broke them out they were brand spankin new!
> 
> My heel goes a bit over the back and I do have long toes, but they worked with the outfit and I figured nobody would notice unless they looks really close. Also, it was better to keep and use them than take a loss on release!



Looking gorgeous, Cassandra!


----------



## anniepersian

I wore my new UGG maylins in black leather-I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

YSL Palais, leopord w/ black suede!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Lady peeps to union square


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Lady peeps to union square



Super sexy! I was just there today! We should have gotten a bite to eat =)


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Super sexy! I was just there today! We should have gotten a bite to eat =)



Oh no we should have! Can I pm you?!


----------



## onshye

These shoes

real life glass slippers..


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Nude patent pigalle Plato


----------



## Cullinan

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals as house slippers as I didn't go out...


----------



## rdgldy

My new Ash Bowie sneakers-I just love them!


----------



## sourapril

I pretty much wear them everyday. They are so comfortable that I can walk in those for 8 hours.  You can still get them from DSW.
http://www.dsw.com/shoe/aquatalia+fire+wedge+boot?prodId=248841&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## frick&frack

valentino


----------



## Sincerelycass11

frick&frack said:
			
		

> valentino



These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dragonette

Frye Carmen Harness Short in grey tumbled leather


----------



## frick&frack

Sincerelycass11 said:


> These are gorgeous!!!



thanks!  I love your nude pigalle platos.  I've heard the platform makes them a little easier to walk in.  do you find that to be the case?  I need to try a pair.


----------



## cheyqua

I'm wearing my Givenchy shoes to work today


----------



## cocosapphire

Matisse


----------



## Sincerelycass11

cheyqua said:
			
		

> I'm wearing my Givenchy shoes to work today



Loooove these!!!


----------



## gmo

Rachel Roy loafers!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Prada chunky heel boots! Love them!


----------



## noxxy

My new Repetto black lace up boots


----------



## runner1

Can't get my image to load, but black Margiela open-toed skirted pumps!


----------



## lovebeibei

Louboutin black patent decolette 100s


----------



## x4x3x2x1x

Prada boots


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I am wearing Miu Miu pumps. I bought these last year during Nordstrom's winter sale for a little over $250 I think!


----------



## frick&frack

YSL christmas mules


----------



## Kayapo97

For Christmas day wearing Manolo BBs

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## gmo

Rag & Bone Pearce OTK boots for Christmas with the family!


----------



## Kayapo97

Been wearing my Gianmarco Lorenzi heels for drinks today. Changing into my Manolo Blanik Patra heels for theatre tonight.


----------



## frick&frack

Kayapo97 said:


> For Christmas day wearing Manolo BBs
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


^I love tortoise!




Kayapo97 said:


> Been wearing my Gianmarco Lorenzi heels for drinks today. Changing into my Manolo Blanik Patra heels for theatre tonight.


^the heels on those GLs are so cool!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I bought these at the Zara sale for only $99!


----------



## Kayapo97

frick&frack said:


> ^I love tortoise!
> 
> 
> 
> ^the heels on those GLs are so cool!



Thanks frick&frack.

I agree the GL heels are rather special which is why I bought them.

Tortoise I love and they are my favourite comfortable Manolo BB style so can wear them for long periods.


----------



## frick&frack

prada degrade sequin


----------



## Love4MK

I borrowed my sister's fantastic Frye boots.  I may not give them back!  Teehee.


----------



## xhalted1

Copper colored Uggs. It's soo cold where I'm at right now.


----------



## greenyoga

I wear my new short boots.


----------



## couturefemme

Wearing my light seppia YSL Tribtoo booties today.


----------



## gmo

I'm in clinic today, so I'm wearing a pair of Cole Haan Lunargrands!


----------



## frick&frack

CL evita


----------



## megt10

couturefemme said:


> Wearing my light seppia YSL Tribtoo booties today.



Love these


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> CL evita



F&F these are gorgeous.


----------



## Kayapo97

Casadei patent shoes at black-tie event tonight.


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Casadei patent shoes at black-tie event tonight.



These are so pretty I love the heel.


----------



## clu13

LV rain boots


----------



## Tiare

Zara Cowboy ballet flats. Yeeeehaww!


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> These are so pretty I love the heel.



Thanks Megt the metal shaped heel was what sold them to me. Although they are very high so took a bit of getting used to, but they make me just a bit taller than my DH which is fun!


----------



## pavilion

Patent Prada flats with a bow


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Nine West silver metallic heels


----------



## cocosapphire

clu13 said:


> LV rain boots



Cute, shiny rain boots!


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> YSL christmas mules



So cute and festive!  Love your YSL christmas slides!


----------



## cocosapphire

hellokatiegirl said:


> I am wearing Miu Miu pumps. I bought these last year during Nordstrom's winter sale for a little over $250 I think!



Love your Miu Miu pumps (I have them in the bronze)!  So comfy!!


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> F&F these are gorgeous.


^thank you!




Kayapo97 said:


> Casadei patent shoes at black-tie event tonight.


^those heels are to die for!!! 




pavilion said:


> Patent Prada flats with a bow


^so cute!  love the mix of patent & leather...black & brown.




cocosapphire said:


> So cute and festive!  Love your YSL christmas slides!


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

dior wild west slides


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

Marc Fisher platform heels with studs


----------



## gmo

My new Acne Pistols scored via the Saks sale!


----------



## frick&frack

friday: manolo blahnik (I need to take them to my cobbler to have the pointy toe made...less drastic. I still love the color & style of these shoes)


----------



## exelero

Can guys post here their shoes too? I'm wearing these Gucci sneakers today, they're so comfy!


----------



## frick&frack

exelero said:


> Can guys post here their shoes too? I'm wearing these Gucci sneakers today, they're so comfy!


^of course...welcome!  I love that even though they're sneakers, they have the details of oxfords.  very nice.


----------



## frick&frack

prada camoscio tricolor


----------



## exelero

frick&frack said:


> ^of course...welcome!  I love that even though they're sneakers, they have the details of oxfords.  very nice.



Thank you  Yes, despite the rubber sole, I use them more with dark pants and a blazer... they have a formal touch that makes them better (I think) in more classic outfits, not really sporty


----------



## pquiles

Gucci booties


----------



## ashooz

I'm relaxing inside with my pup so I only have on some J Crew lodge moccasin slippers. 

http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Navigation...5~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~slippers/54222.jsp

Ash


----------



## MJDaisy

Tory burch cheetah revas.


----------



## pavilion

MJDaisy said:


> Tory burch cheetah revas.



Love those!


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch flannel Revas


----------



## clu13

LK Bennett sledge pumps


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Of course I'm at that house. I'm not out & about!!!


----------



## HarassmentPanda

Jeremy Scott gorilla shoes today!


----------



## frick&frack

pquiles said:


> Gucci booties


^love these...the style, the material, & the pattern!




IzzeyAnn said:


> Of course I'm at that house. I'm not out & about!!!


^how cute!




HarassmentPanda said:


> Jeremy Scott gorilla shoes today!


^they're hysterical!  great username too...I love south park.


----------



## frick&frack

chanel clogs


----------



## EcoChic14

Favorite everyday boots from Coach. So comfy! http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=61730049


----------



## Ukkalizer

I'm wearing my lovely Loubs! 
But only when I'm at work though.
Here in Norway it's -20c and loads of snow, so not "pretty shoes" weather. :/


----------



## frick&frack

dior for me today


----------



## sammie225

nude beige zara pumps from the sale


----------



## yellow08

Madewell Archive boots


----------



## daughtybag

Black YSL Tribute sandals...


----------



## maloneyxo

sammie225 said:


> nude beige zara pumps from the sale



Love your style! The Celine is beaut


----------



## frick&frack

barbara bui pumps (I love the way they look with my prada degrade)


----------



## chessmont

frick&frack said:


> barbara bui pumps (I love the way they look with my prada degrade)



Those are very cool!!!!!!


----------



## EastCoastToast

Ukkalizer said:


> I'm wearing my lovely Loubs!
> But only when I'm at work though.
> Here in Norway it's -20c and loads of snow, so not "pretty shoes" weather. :/



LOVE those!  It's freezing cold in New York, too! And we're supposed to get snow tomorrow night ughhh. Definitely swapping shoes from street to office haha.


----------



## couturefemme

megt10 said:


> Love these



Thanks so much!


----------



## cocosapphire

Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots


----------



## Althea G.

Wore my Dansko clogs today! I'm off my Louboutins for now, sadly...


----------



## frick&frack

chessmont said:


> Those are very cool!!!!!!


^thank you!




cocosapphire said:


> Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots


^what a beautiful color!


----------



## frick&frack

dior


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^what a beautiful color!




Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Smoking Slippers


----------



## frick&frack

pucci clogs


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Smoking Slippers



These are gorgeous. They look so soft too.


----------



## pquiles

Combat boots!  My staple for at least 12hrs a dy.


----------



## frick&frack

dior peace clogs


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous. They look so soft too.



Thank you!  They are supremely comfortable, and I love the "borrowed from the boys" look without appearing too masculine.  I wear them with shorts, skirts, skinny jeans and tailored slacks.  So versatile!


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin Khaki Patent Pumps


----------



## frick&frack

dolce & gabbana


----------



## PrincessBal

Wearing my Isabel Marant Dicker boots


----------



## pquiles

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Sterntalerli

Steve madden boots


----------



## Haleema

Toms comfy loafers and during workout earlier today reebok zigtech sneakers


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Suede and Shearling boots


----------



## pquiles

Combat boots!  ... And yes, they have seen combat!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Suede and Shearling boots



Gorgeous boots.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous boots.



Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Today, Guccissima wedge heel boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Riding Boots


----------



## frick&frack

beverly feldman


----------



## V0N1B2

Some really lovely shoes here, ladies!
Wearing my Cole Haan Stephanie Air Mary Janes today.


----------



## sammie225

topshop dede boots  they are great for snow,the only boots where I don't slip around like crazy


----------



## pquiles

Gucci


----------



## Lawseenai

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Riding Boots



I like these! How much r they?


----------



## doreur

Nothing too adventuresome, just black Tod's loafers...I've been wearing the hell out of these lately, and they only get more comfortable. 

Tod's leather penny loafers


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Quilted Chain Me Wedge Pump


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> topshop dede boots  they are great for snow,the only boots where I don't slip around like crazy


These are really nice looking.


pquiles said:


> Gucci
> 
> View attachment 2057999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2057998


Pretty


cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Quilted Chain Me Wedge Pump



Loving the Chanel.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my BA Maniac pumps for the first time. I wore them shopping and they were really comfortable and easy to walk in.


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my BA Maniac pumps for the first time. I wore them shopping and they were really comfortable and easy to walk in.


^they're gorgeous!  love the colorful animal print.  atwood is a genius.


----------



## frick&frack

saturday night: valentino







sunday: sergio rossi


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> ^they're gorgeous!  love the colorful animal print.  atwood is a genius.


Thank you F&F. These shoes are some of my most comfortable ever.


frick&frack said:


> saturday night: valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunday: sergio rossi



Loving the Valentino. Such a gorgeous shoe.


----------



## sammie225

chinese laundry wedge boots


----------



## RKSP

Tory Burch flats


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my BA Maniac pumps for the first time. I wore them shopping and they were really comfortable and easy to walk in.



Lovin' the BAs!  No doubt, the hidden platform makes it sooo easy to walk in heels that high!


----------



## cocosapphire

Navy YSL


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Lovin' the BAs!  No doubt, the hidden platform makes it sooo easy to walk in heels that high!



Thanks Coco, I agree the platform does make them super easy to walk in. The pitch of these shoes is not steep either.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Lovin' the BAs!  No doubt, the hidden platform makes it sooo easy to walk in heels that high!





cocosapphire said:


> Navy YSL



So pretty.


----------



## aikoNakamura

frick&frack said:


> saturday night: valentino



Stunning Valentino! So romantic.


----------



## soledivas

Today I am wearing Knee High Boots as it is rather chilly in the UK.

soledivas.co.uk/images/cache/Lynette.138.jpg


----------



## Myrkur

frick&frack said:


> saturday night: valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunday: sergio rossi



I want the Valentinos so bad


----------



## Myrkur

Yesterday: YSL Tribtoo


----------



## Lawseenai

Prada flats


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> So pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Myrkur said:


> Yesterday: YSL Tribtoo



Very nice suede Tribtoos, they look great on you (and I love the photo)!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Ankle Boots


----------



## mulberryforbes

Lawseenai said:


> Prada flats



Love them &hearts;


----------



## 355F1

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Ankle Boots



Those are pretty hot!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Ankle Boots



These are gorgeous.


----------



## Lawseenai

mulberryforbes said:


> Love them &hearts;



Thanks!!


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> Thank you F&F. These shoes are some of my most comfortable ever.
> 
> 
> Loving the Valentino. Such a gorgeous shoe.





aikoNakamura said:


> Stunning Valentino! So romantic.





Myrkur said:


> I want the Valentinos so bad



thanks ladies!  I think they're my favorite pair that I own


----------



## frick&frack

Myrkur said:


> Yesterday: YSL Tribtoo



these pumps are SO cool!


----------



## frick&frack

prada camoscio tricolor (it's cold here today which is rare...so I'm wishing I had a pair of boots )


----------



## cocosapphire

Moncler Nible Quilted Down Boots


----------



## cocosapphire

355F1 said:


> Those are pretty hot!





megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous.




Thank you, ladies!


----------



## 355F1

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you, ladies!



::looks down::



No lady parts...



:lolots:


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> prada camoscio tricolor (it's cold here today which is rare...so I'm wishing I had a pair of boots )



These are really cool shoes. How cold is it in Ft. Lauderdale? I use to live in Boca and rarely remember it being cold enough for jeans much less boots, lol.


----------



## megt10

It was almost 80 yesterday and I wore my new Rockstud kitten heels.


----------



## cocosapphire

355F1 said:


> ::looks down::
> 
> No lady parts...
> 
> :lolots:




Oh dude, I am so sorry! :shame:  

Please excuse my bad assumption, and thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> These are really cool shoes. How cold is it in Ft. Lauderdale? I use to live in Boca and rarely remember it being cold enough for jeans much less boots, lol.


^thank you!  it's about 50 right now.  I think the heat was running all night last night.  this is arctic-like weather for here...lol!  our temps should be back to a normal range by wednesday.




megt10 said:


> It was almost 80 yesterday and I wore my new Rockstud kitten heels.


^the rockstuds are cool!  it's a great mix of edgy & feminine.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> It was almost 80 yesterday and I wore my new Rockstud kitten heels.



Love those Valentinos, the color is divine!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Riding Boots


----------



## Sterntalerli

Unisa heels


----------



## DebbiNC

Black patent leather pumps from Pepe Jimenez.


----------



## theYoungandChic

my silver satin Zara heels.


----------



## 355F1

cocosapphire said:


> Oh dude, I am so sorry! :shame:
> 
> Please excuse my bad assumption, and thanks for bringing it to my attention.



LoLz!!!


----------



## megt10

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  it's about 50 right now.  I think the heat was running all night last night.  this is arctic-like weather for here...lol!  our temps should be back to a normal range by wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ^the rockstuds are cool!  it's a great mix of edgy & feminine.



Thank F&F. I am in love with these shoes. So comfy and pretty. Wow 50's is super cold for the area. Stay warm.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Love those Valentinos, the color is divine!


Thanks Coco. 


cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Riding Boots



You have some awesome shoes but these may be among my favorites. They are so unique!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> You have some awesome shoes but these may be among my favorites. They are so unique!




Thanks megt, but I don't think I can compete with your gorgeous collection!  

I love how Chanel paired the pebbled silver leather with the soft black calfskin, in a colorblock on these boots-- very different look for a riding boot.  They're fun to wear and I'm enjoying exploring ways to pair them with my outfits.


----------



## cocosapphire

Ballin Studded Ankle Boots


----------



## bee_bianca

Casadei Boots in Suede


----------



## bee_bianca

bee_bianca said:


> Casadei Boots in Suede


Hmm I dont know how to turn the image


----------



## frick&frack

wednesday I wore these dior wild west slides


----------



## cocosapphire

bee_bianca said:


> Hmm I dont know how to turn the image



Here you go!  They are nice suede Casadeis!


----------



## cocosapphire

Vince Camuto OTK


----------



## bee_bianca

cocosapphire said:


> Here you go!  They are nice suede Casadeis!


thank you


----------



## frick&frack

prada (python)


----------



## fendifemale

cocosapphire said:


> Here you go!  They are nice suede Casadeis!


Nice boots Coco! Both pair.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my knee-high Charles David boots.


----------



## cocosapphire

fendifemale said:


> Nice boots Coco! Both pair.




Thank you, fendi!


----------



## KW1

frick&frack said:


> prada (python)


Wish you could use a different logo right smack dab in the middle of your lovelies so we can see them better   these sandals are great!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel biker boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Shearling Boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Riding Boots


----------



## Jenny Lauren

I wore these Boutique 9 blue ombre shoes last week.  I am so in love with the color!


----------



## All Smiles

Taking these babies out for the first time


----------



## megt10

Jenny Lauren said:


> I wore these Boutique 9 blue ombre shoes last week.  I am so in love with the color!


They are really pretty.


All Smiles said:


> Taking these babies out for the first time
> View attachment 2085828



Love the flats.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

sandals from Aldo.


----------



## cherchezlabelle

I wore Hermes Revue ankle boots in black, with black jeans, white cotton shirt, Hermes C'est La Fete 70 cm scarf and my black Kelly.


----------



## All Smiles

Black glittery pumps from also which I bought a year ago, and never worn until today


----------



## megt10

All Smiles said:


> Black glittery pumps from also which I bought a year ago, and never worn until today
> View attachment 2088680



Pretty.


----------



## clu13

LV lucky flats on casual Friday


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Nine West metallic platform shoes.


----------



## cherchezlabelle

My Prada electric blue pumps, to a wedding shower!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my metallic Birkenstocks.


----------



## frick&frack

KW1 said:


> Wish you could use a different logo right smack dab in the middle of your lovelies so we can see them better   these sandals are great!



thanks.  people steal photos from the internet & claim the shoes/bags/jewelry/whatever as their own or use them to sell things on ebay, etc.  watermarking a photo ensures that it will not be used by anyone other than me.


----------



## frick&frack

CL suede/cork VPs


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

stilettos from Guess


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Marc Fisher stilletos.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Ballerinas


----------



## frick&frack

sergio rossi


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Camellia Pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

Ann Taylor Platform Pumps


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Corsair sandals


----------



## cocosapphire

Dior Pumps


----------



## MNyarai

My brand new Manolo's. So in love...


----------



## cocosapphire

MNyarai said:


> My brand new Manolo's. So in love...


 
Lovely nude Manolos!


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Wedge Boots


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Kenneth Cole kitten heels.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Turquoise Ballerinas


----------



## nygrl

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my Kenneth Cole kitten heels.



I love your dress! Very pretty!


----------



## theYoungandChic

nygrl said:


> I love your dress! Very pretty!



thanks!


----------



## cocosapphire

Matisse


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Matisse



Those are so pretty.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Those are so pretty.


 
Oh thank you, megt!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Oh thank you, megt!



Actually, I have been absent from this thread for awhile and just now looked at all the shoes you posted. I love them all. You have such great taste and a nice varied collection of shoes.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Actually, I have been absent from this thread for awhile and just now looked at all the shoes you posted. I love them all. You have such great taste and a nice varied collection of shoes.


 
Awwww!  So kind of you to say!  
I did notice your absence, and have missed your postings!  Hope all is well and I look forward to you sharing more of your fabulous shoe collection!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Awwww!  So kind of you to say!
> I did notice your absence, and have missed your postings!  Hope all is well and I look forward to you sharing more of your fabulous shoe collection!



Thanks Coco, DH has been ill, we haven't gone anywhere and I just haven't worn anything aside from my uggs in the house. I am hoping to get back to being more regular shortly.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Thanks Coco, DH has been ill, we haven't gone anywhere and I just haven't worn anything aside from my uggs in the house. I am hoping to get back to being more regular shortly.


 
I'm so sorry to hear that, megt.  I wish your DH Godspeed, comfort and strength in his recovery.  It must be difficult for you right now, but knowing you are missed can do wonders for your mood.   

All the best to you both!  

Please take care and I'll see you back here on a regular basis soon!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, megt.  I wish your DH Godspeed, comfort and strength in his recovery.  It must be difficult for you right now, but knowing you are missed can do wonders for your mood.
> 
> All the best to you both!
> 
> Please take care and I'll see you back here on a regular basis soon!



Thank you so much Coco for you super kind thoughts. I do appreciate them.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Coco for you super kind thoughts. I do appreciate them.


 
You are welcome!


----------



## kaylamari

brown strappy christian louboutins


----------



## cocosapphire

Montcler down quilted boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu Black Patent Pumps


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Aldo wedges.


----------



## Kayapo97

Just worn my casadei suede thigh boots out for first time - to awards ceremony, had some great reactions. They were so comfortable to wear.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Montcler down quilted boots


This is how to stay fashionable and warm. Love them.


cocosapphire said:


> Miu Miu Black Patent Pumps


Love they are so cute. 


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my Aldo wedges.


Adorable, they look really comfortable.


Kayapo97 said:


> Just worn my casadei suede thigh boots out for first time - to awards ceremony, had some great reactions. They were so comfortable to wear.



Would love to see an outfit pic.  They are gorgeous boots.


----------



## megt10

CL PP Spikes yesterday. Day before yesterday CL Booties. Day before that IM Bobbys.


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> This is how to stay fashionable and warm. Love them.
> 
> Love they are so cute.
> 
> Adorable, they look really comfortable.
> 
> 
> Would love to see an outfit pic.  They are gorgeous boots.



Thanks, might get some pictures from the press who were there. Otherwise I was wearing a purple satin dress that I've had for years from LK Bennett.


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> Adorable, they look really comfortable.



thanks!


----------



## dmplesut

Wearing black BCBG peep toe booties!


----------



## megt10

dmplesut said:


> Wearing black BCBG peep toe booties!



Those are so cute!


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> Would love to see an outfit pic.  They are gorgeous boots.



Here is a picture of the dress I wore


----------



## beachgurl1

I just got these Steve Madden Wedges, so cute!


----------



## dmplesut

megt10 said:


> Those are so cute!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Shopmore

cocosapphire said:


> Montcler down quilted boots



Oh wow.  I love these.  How is the sizing as far as the fit of the calf area?  I have pretty thick calves.


----------



## Myrkur

Lanvin sneakers!


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Here is a picture of the dress I wore



Beautiful dress.


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> Lanvin sneakers!



Aww, love this pic with the dog, so cute.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> This is how to stay fashionable and warm. Love them.


 
Thanks, megt!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> CL PP Spikes yesterday. Day before yesterday CL Booties. Day before that IM Bobbys.


 
I love them all!  BTW, nice to have you back!  
Wish I could wear the CL spikes, so far no luck finding a good fit.


----------



## cocosapphire

dmplesut said:


> Wearing black BCBG peep toe booties!


 
I like these!


----------



## cocosapphire

Shopmore said:


> Oh wow.  I love these.  How is the sizing as far as the fit of the calf area?  I have pretty thick calves.


 
Thank you!   My calves are small (13"), and the boots are a comfortable fit for me.  HTH!


----------



## cocosapphire

Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> I love them all!  BTW, nice to have you back!
> Wish I could wear the CL spikes, so far no luck finding a good fit.



Thanks Coco, have you tried the black pp calfskin with the silver spikes? They are comfortable. The patent leather not so much.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots



These look perfect on you. I always have a hard time finding boots that don't look slouchy on me. My calves are 12.5. I love the color too.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday wore IM Baya wedge sneakers during the day and then CL Valonana at night.


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> Via Spiga Cranberry Suede Boots



Very nice boots congrats


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wore IM Baya wedge sneakers during the day and then CL Valonana at night.



Love the CL Valonana, very pretty


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the CL Valonana, very pretty



Thank you, they are also comfortable which is a huge bonus.


----------



## sammie225

white&gold sneaker wedges


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Thanks Coco, have you tried the black pp calfskin with the silver spikes? They are comfortable. The patent leather not so much.


 
Yes, I've tried those as well.  I have a lot of slippage in the heel area and the toe area is big and loose for my feet.  I haven't given up though, I keep searching in hopes one day I'll find a pair that will fit.



megt10 said:


> These look perfect on you. I always have a hard time finding boots that don't look slouchy on me. My calves are 12.5. I love the color too.


 
Thank you, I love the color-- it's so different and stunning in suede!  I'm so overjoyed that designers are finally offering boots for smaller calves that whenever I find a gorgeous pair, I quickly buy them for fear they won't be available if I wait!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wore IM Baya wedge sneakers during the day and then CL Valonana at night.


 
Those are cool Valonanas!



Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice boots congrats


 
Thank you!



sammie225 said:


> white&gold sneaker wedges


 
Cute wedge sneakers!  Have never tried on any of the wedge sneakers, but might have to now.


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada boots


----------



## fendifemale

Jenny Lauren said:


> I wore these Boutique 9 blue ombre shoes last week.  I am so in love with the color!


I heart them!


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> white&gold sneaker wedges



Love the wedge sneakers.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Yes, I've tried those as well.  I have a lot of slippage in the heel area and the toe area is big and loose for my feet.  I haven't given up though, I keep searching in hopes one day I'll find a pair that will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love the color-- it's so different and stunning in suede!  I'm so overjoyed that designers are finally offering boots for smaller calves that whenever I find a gorgeous pair, I quickly buy them for fear they won't be available if I wait!


I always have heel slippage. I have just learned to live with it since I can't size down and be comfortable with my toes getting squished. I find any MJ or bootie style the most comfortable because I don''t have to worry about the shoes coming off.


cocosapphire said:


> Those are cool Valonanas!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute wedge sneakers!  Have never tried on any of the wedge sneakers, but might have to now.


Thanks Coco, I just got into the whole wedge sneaker thing. I love them. IM makes such cute ones and so does Ash.


cocosapphire said:


> Prada boots



Love these boots. I missed wearing boots this winter since it was so mild most of the time. I love boots.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore Valentino Rockstud.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Juicy Couture wedges.


----------



## frick&frack

valentino


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore Valentino Rockstud.


 
The strappy Rockstuds are my favorite Valentinos!  Love 'em and they look good on you!


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> valentino


 
Cute nude patent bow Valentino sandals, too!


----------



## cocosapphire

Emilio Pucci rubber boots today (ideal solution for a slushy mix of snow and rain)


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> The strappy Rockstuds are my favorite Valentinos!  Love 'em and they look good on you!


Thanks Coco. I have a new love affair going on with Valentino. I have 3 pair of the kitten heels rockstud and the ones pictured and then the black strass higher heel version as well. They are so comfortable and like wearing jewelry on your ankles. 


cocosapphire said:


> Emilio Pucci rubber boots today (ideal solution for a slushy mix of snow and rain)



These are adorable.


----------



## Myrkur

Nike Janoski's with Tiffany Blue Swoosh


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Thanks Coco. I have a new love affair going on with Valentino. I have 3 pair of the kitten heels rockstud and the ones pictured and then the black strass higher heel version as well. They are so comfortable and like wearing jewelry on your ankles.


 
Yeah, the black strass rockstuds are hot, as are the T-strap pumps -- love the jewel embellishments.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Shearling Boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Ballin Ankle Boots


----------



## .pursefiend.

purple miss sixty knee boots - spring is a joke lol


----------



## Canneiv

My newest pair Salvatore Ferragamo flats.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Yeah, the black strass rockstuds are hot, as are the T-strap pumps -- love the jewel embellishments.



I wore mine for the first time a couple of nights ago.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Yeah, the black strass rockstuds are hot, as are the T-strap pumps -- love the jewel embellishments.





cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Shearling Boots


I love these. If I lived in a cooler climate I would be on the hunt for them.


cocosapphire said:


> Ballin Ankle Boots


Unique, love the studs and the heel.


Canneiv said:


> My newest pair Salvatore Ferragamo flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119320



So pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Cute nude patent bow Valentino sandals, too!


^thank you!




cocosapphire said:


> Emilio Pucci rubber boots today (ideal solution for a slushy mix of snow and rain)


^LOVE pucci wellies


----------



## frick&frack

YSL


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Shearling Boots


u always have the most interesting shoes! love seeing them!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my J.Crew ballet slippers.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> I wore mine for the first time a couple of nights ago.


 
Thanks for sharing, they look gorgeous on you (va-va-vavoom)!  Appear to be a perfect fit, too! They are so hot!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> I love these. If I lived in a cooler climate I would be on the hunt for them.


 
Thank you!  I almost didn't buy these because I wasn't sure of the outer material and how to care for them (and the boutiques couldn't give me a definitive answer either!).   They are a very soft leather that has been treated (sort of looks like suede but it doesn't have the napped finish).  The lining is shearling, and sometimes I roll the top down to expose the shearling, which gives the boot another look.    



megt10 said:


> Unique, love the studs and the heel.


 
Thanks!


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> ^LOVE pucci wellies


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

theYoungandChic said:


> u always have the most interesting shoes! love seeing them!


 
Thank you, and your collection is attractive as well!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> I wore mine for the first time a couple of nights ago.


 
BTW, is that a classic grey patent maxi (we might be twins)?


----------



## cocosapphire

Canneiv said:


> My newest pair Salvatore Ferragamo flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119320


 
Cute, love the red cap toe!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Chain Me Boots


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you, and your collection is attractive as well!



thanks!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Thanks for sharing, they look gorgeous on you (va-va-vavoom)!  Appear to be a perfect fit, too! They are so hot!


Thanks I love this collection.


cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!  I almost didn't buy these because I wasn't sure of the outer material and how to care for them (and the boutiques couldn't give me a definitive answer either!).   They are a very soft leather that has been treated (sort of looks like suede but it doesn't have the napped finish).  The lining is shearling, and sometimes I roll the top down to expose the shearling, which gives the boot another look.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


They are just gorgeous. I might get them even though I live in SoCal, lol.


cocosapphire said:


> BTW, is that a classic grey patent maxi (we might be twins)?


No it is the Caviar Blu Roi.


cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Chain Me Boots



More love . I thought I had a great boot collection but you are the queen of boots.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> They are just gorgeous. I might get them even though I live in SoCal, lol.


 
Sure, why not?  You can always have them for when traveling to cooler climates. 



megt10 said:


> No it is the Caviar Blu Roi.


 
Oh, lucky you!!  I didn't get the 10C blue roi when it came out (cried over that mistake for a long time!), and had to settle for the 11A navy blue caviar instead.  




megt10 said:


> More love . I thought I had a great boot collection but you are the queen of boots.


 
Thank you! Admittedly, I do LVE boots!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Biker Boots


----------



## fufu

Salvatore Ferragamo Barbados Jelly Flats in black


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Biker Boots


I love these. What season are they from? I got a pair that come up a bit higher last year.


cocosapphire said:


> Sure, why not?  You can always have them for when traveling to cooler climates.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, lucky you!!  I didn't get the 10C blue roi when it came out (cried over that mistake for a long time!), and had to settle for the 11A navy blue caviar instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! *Admittedly, I do LVE boots*[!/QUOTE]
> Me too


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> I love these. What season are they from? I got a pair that come up a bit higher last year.


 
Oh, these are from fall 2010, and the distressed leather is super buttery soft-- they are such a comfy boot.  Are yours the combat style from fall 2012?


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin Khaki Patent Leather Pumps


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Oh, these are from fall 2010, and the distressed leather is super buttery soft-- they are such a comfy boot.  Are yours the combat style from fall 2012?



These are the ones I got last year.


----------



## pquiles

Ysl


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> These are the ones I got last year.


 
Ah yes, very nice!

I've seen a variation of these over the years (I recall seeing them in a delicious chocolate brown quilted leather last year during the holiday season).  

You wear them well!  How do they fit, are they light and comfortable?


----------



## cocosapphire

pquiles said:


> Ysl


 
Cute YSLs!


----------



## pquiles

cocosapphire said:


> Cute YSLs!



Thank you.  I found them to be more comfy than expected.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Ah yes, very nice!
> 
> I've seen a variation of these over the years (I recall seeing them in a delicious chocolate brown quilted leather last year during the holiday season).
> 
> You wear them well!  How do they fit, are they light and comfortable?



These are brown. They are light and comfortable. They are just a tad wide for my calf. They are fine with pants but with leggings they rub my shin.


----------



## megt10

pquiles said:


> Ysl
> View attachment 2123225
> 
> View attachment 2123226



Gorgeous love the color.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> These are the ones I got last year.



Loving the outfit Meg!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Myrkur said:


> Nike Janoski's with Tiffany Blue Swoosh



Are those unisex?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I wore mine for the first time a couple of nights ago.



I'm so jealous!!! They are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love them on you!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the outfit Meg!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm so jealous!!! They are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love them on you!



Thank you so much Lavender.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> These are brown. They are light and comfortable. They are just a tad wide for my calf. They are fine with pants but with leggings they rub my shin.


 
Okay, good to know.  I might give them a try and see how they fit/look on me.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Grey Camillia Platform Pumps


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

i wore my Marc Fisher stilettos to Easter brunch.


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci OTK Boots


----------



## Black Elite

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci OTK Boots



These are fab! You've got a great boot collection!


----------



## cocosapphire

Black Elite said:


> These are fab! You've got a great boot collection!


 
Thank you!  They are a bit exhausting to walk in for long periods of time, though.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Platform Ankle Boots


----------



## ericanjensen

*Ernesto Esposito


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> *Ernesto Esposito



Like the polkadot a lot!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> *Ernesto Esposito


cute! the mint green color is so in rite now.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Zigigirl sandals w/ golden accents.


----------



## Black Elite

I got away with showing quite a bit of leg in the office today, as the weather is trying ti get nicer and I'm trying to bring it in...

YSL Tribute pumps in plum. I love these shoes with such passion!


----------



## Black Elite

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my Zigigirl sandals w/ golden accents.



I love the shoes, but where is the blouse from?? so cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Black Elite said:


> I love the shoes, but where is the blouse from?? so cute!



thanks! the blouse is from American Rag.


----------



## dragonette

Frye Carmens in Burnt Red


----------



## cocosapphire

ericanjensen said:


> *Ernesto Esposito


 
Oh, those are darling pumps!  Such a nice spring color and the dots and bow embellishments are too cute!


----------



## cocosapphire

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my Zigigirl sandals w/ golden accents.


 
I like these...they look fun to wear!


----------



## cocosapphire

Black Elite said:


> I got away with showing quite a bit of leg in the office today, as the weather is trying ti get nicer and I'm trying to bring it in...
> 
> YSL Tribute pumps in plum. I love these shoes with such passion!


 
Gorgeous YSLs!


----------



## cocosapphire

dragonette said:


> Frye Carmens in Burnt Red


 
Cute Frye boots...I love the burnt red color!  Sadly, I had to return my burnt red Frye Billy boot due to discomfort.


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## dragonette

cocosapphire said:


> Cute Frye boots...I love the burnt red color!  Sadly, I had to return my burnt red Frye Billy boot due to discomfort.



I highly highly recommend the Carmens!


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Like the polkadot a lot!





theYoungandChic said:


> cute! the mint green color is so in rite now.





cocosapphire said:


> Oh, those are darling pumps!  Such a nice spring color and the dots and bow embellishments are too cute!



Thanks so much!  They are one of my faves!


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> I like these...they look fun to wear!



thanks! i will definitely be wearing a lot of this pair this summer.


----------



## bella601

Leopard crocs


----------



## djdj

stubb and wootten slippers


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Grey Camillia Platform Pumps


Beautiful. I have these in blue 


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> i wore my Marc Fisher stilettos to Easter brunch.


You look so pretty and the shoes are hot.


cocosapphire said:


> Gucci OTK Boots


Love these, super sexy.


cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Platform Ankle Boots


I want these too


----------



## megt10

ericanjensen said:


> *Ernesto Esposito


Love the color and the polka dots.


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my Zigigirl sandals w/ golden accents.


These are so pretty.


Black Elite said:


> I got away with showing quite a bit of leg in the office today, as the weather is trying ti get nicer and I'm trying to bring it in...
> 
> YSL Tribute pumps in plum. I love these shoes with such passion!


They look great on you and show off your fabulous legs.


dragonette said:


> Frye Carmens in Burnt Red


Adorable as always Dragonette.


cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik


Hands down you have the best boot collection ever. I love these. I have a pair of boots that look really similar except the are Givenchy. I love the pebbled leather on yours.


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> You look so pretty and the shoes are hot.



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> These are so pretty.



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Steve Madden wedges with black eyelet detail.


----------



## cocosapphire

dragonette said:


> I highly highly recommend the Carmens!


 
I may give them a try (just not sure I can pull-off the slouchy boot style though).


----------



## melikey

Chanel espadrilles.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Beautiful. I have these in blue


 


megt10 said:


> Love these, super sexy.


 


megt10 said:


> I want these too


 
Thank you! 




megt10 said:


> Hands down you have the best boot collection ever. I love these. I have a pair of boots that look really similar except the are Givenchy. I love the pebbled leather on yours.


 
Nice of you to say, but I've seen some spectacular boots posted here from you and others that I'd love to have in my collection.


----------



## cocosapphire

Vince Camuto OTK Boots


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik



Very nice


----------



## megt10

melikey said:


> Chanel espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 2129245


These are so cute and look great with your outfit.


cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice of you to say, but I've seen some spectacular boots posted here from you and others that I'd love to have in my collection.


I do have some really nice boots but woukd love several from your collection.


cocosapphire said:


> Vince Camuto OTK Boots


Love the OTK look and look awesome on you.


----------



## megt10

It turned cold again yesterday so I pulled out my Givenchy boots. These are one of my favorite pairs. They fit perfectly and are so comfortable with the small heel.


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> I do have some really nice boots but woukd love several from your collection.


 


megt10 said:


> Love the OTK look and look awesome on you.


 
Thank you!  Hey, we could borrow from each other's collection if only we wore the same size and were housemates or neighbors (I haven't done that since college...waaay back when!)


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> It turned cold again yesterday so I pulled out my Givenchy boots. These are one of my favorite pairs. They fit perfectly and are so comfortable with the small heel.


 
Those are awesome and very unique!  You piqued my curiosity when you mentioned them in an earlier post, and I was hoping you would post a pic soon.  I would definitely buy those!


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada boots 
I hear the warmer temperatures are coming soon, but until then...


----------



## ericanjensen

Cesare Paciotti


----------



## Dressyup

ericanjensen said:


> Cesare Paciotti



I love the color and the studs! I never heard of that brand but it is on my radar now.

Here are my All Saints boots!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Those are awesome and very unique!  You piqued my curiosity when you mentioned them in an earlier post, and I was hoping you would post a pic soon.  I would definitely buy those!


Thanks Coco, they are really my favorite pair I think. They are so comfortable and the leather just molds to my foot. I found them at NMLC last year during their shoe event. Think I only paid about 199.00 for them down from like 1,400.


cocosapphire said:


> Prada boots
> I hear the warmer temperatures are coming soon, but until then...


These look so soft. Love.


ericanjensen said:


> Cesare Paciotti


These are stunning.


Dressyup said:


> I love the color and the studs! I never heard of that brand but it is on my radar now.
> 
> Here are my All Saints boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130141



Cute boots.


----------



## ericanjensen

megt10 said:


> Thanks Coco, they are really my favorite pair I think. They are so comfortable and the leather just molds to my foot. I found them at NMLC last year during their shoe event. Think I only paid about 199.00 for them down from like 1,400.
> 
> These look so soft. Love.
> 
> These are stunning.
> 
> 
> Cute boots.



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

Dressyup said:


> I love the color and the studs! I never heard of that brand but it is on my radar now.
> 
> Here are my All Saints boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130141



Thanks & I love All Saints


----------



## cocosapphire

ericanjensen said:


> Cesare Paciotti


 
Oh yeah, I love these...the color, the studs, the style...love everything about them!  Where did you find, may I ask?


----------



## cocosapphire

Dressyup said:


> Here are my All Saints boots!


 
These are interesting!  Are there buckles on the outer side?


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Thanks Coco, they are really my favorite pair I think. They are so comfortable and the leather just molds to my foot. I found them at NMLC last year during their shoe event. Think I only paid about 199.00 for them down from like 1,400.


 
OMG, now that was an excellent score!  And, it makes them even more awesome!




megt10 said:


> These look so soft. Love.


 
Thank you, they are buttery soft and sooo comfy!


----------



## ericanjensen

cocosapphire said:


> Oh yeah, I love these...the color, the studs, the style...love everything about them!  Where did you find, may I ask?



Ebay from a seller in Italy.  They were listed as damaged & he accepted my offer of $125.  Amazingly, the damage is tiny & you can't even see it.  Such a score!!  And thank you


----------



## Dressyup

cocosapphire said:


> These are interesting!  Are there buckles on the outer side?



Yup! The top is also quilted too!


----------



## Dressyup

ericanjensen said:


> Ebay from a seller in Italy.  They were listed as damaged & he accepted my offer of $125.  Amazingly, the damage is tiny & you can't even see it.  Such a score!!  And thank you



That is a steal! How did you know if they will fit?


----------



## ericanjensen

Dressyup said:


> That is a steal! How did you know if they will fit?



It was a guess.  I usually wear a 39 but these are a 40 & run super small.  I just got lucky.


----------



## cocosapphire

ericanjensen said:


> Ebay from a seller in Italy.  They were listed as damaged & he accepted my offer of $125.  Amazingly, the damage is tiny & you can't even see it.  Such a score!!  And thank you


 
Oh-oh Ebay?!  Well, I'm happy to hear you had a good experience and you are pleased with your purchase.  They are gorgeous boots!  Enjoy!


----------



## cocosapphire

Dressyup said:


> Yup! The top is also quilted too!


 
Yes, I noticed the quilting as well.  They are different and unique, with a lot of detail!


----------



## ericanjensen

cocosapphire said:


> Oh-oh Ebay?!  Well, I'm happy to hear you had a good experience and you are pleased with your purchase.  They are gorgeous boots!  Enjoy!



I always buy off Ebay!


----------



## cocosapphire

ericanjensen said:


> I always buy off Ebay!


 
I wish you continued success with your purchases!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> OMG, now that was an excellent score!  And, it makes them even more awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, they are buttery soft and sooo comfy!



I know, I think Givenchy flies under the radar, and so you can get some great deals. 

Your boots look buttery soft and comfortable as well as just plain gorgeous. Seeing all your boots kinda makes me sad I didn't get much wear out of mine this winter. It just wasn't cold enough.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!  Hey, we could borrow from each other's collection if only we wore the same size and were housemates or neighbors (I haven't done that since college...waaay back when!)



What size do you wear


----------



## cocosapphire

Faconnable Boots


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Faconnable Boots



These have such great detail and they look like you could walk in them all day.


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> Faconnable Boots



Another great pair of boots coco!


----------



## Dressyup

cocosapphire said:


> Faconnable Boots



I love the texture! I just want to touch it because it looks so supple!


----------



## SalomeSparks

Hello! I'm new!

Alexander Wang Lovisa pumps 95mm heel in Glacier python emboss.

(I hope the photo works)


----------



## megt10

I am wearing CL Citoyenne 100 suede pumps.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> These have such great detail and they look like you could walk in them all day.


 
Agree, the leather weave design in these boots are amazing!  I have not seen another leather weave detailing in a boot before or since I laid eyes on these Faconnables.  And, they are extremely comfortable.




Kayapo97 said:


> Another great pair of boots coco!


 
Thank you, Kayapo!




Dressyup said:


> I love the texture! I just want to touch it because it looks so supple!


 
Thank you, Dressyup, they are very soft!


----------



## cocosapphire

SalomeSparks said:


> Hello! I'm new!
> 
> Alexander Wang Lovisa pumps 95mm heel in Glacier python emboss.
> 
> (I hope the photo works)


 
Hello and welcome to tPF!  

Cute pumps, and such a nice color in a python emboss!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> I am wearing CL Citoyenne 100 suede pumps.


 
Nice Loubs, and great ensemble!


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> I am wearing CL Citoyenne 100 suede pumps.


cute! i like the colors!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Zara shoes with stone details.


----------



## SalomeSparks

Today it's really really nice out here in NYC so I'm wearing some color which is pretty rare for me.

Bettye Muller "Ceremony" mary jane. It's got a 3.75" block heel and I can walk alllllll day in these puppies. The color is pretty difficult to photograph accurately. They're a brilliant true red in the sunlight, but because they're pretty deep pile velvet, the color has a dark rich tone to it and can almost look like a deep ruby in shade.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Nice Loubs, and great ensemble!


Thanks Coco.


theYoungandChic said:


> cute! i like the colors!


Thank you.


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my Zara shoes with stone details.
> You always look so cute. The shoes look fab.





SalomeSparks said:


> Today it's really really nice out here in NYC so I'm wearing some color which is pretty rare for me.
> 
> Bettye Muller "Ceremony" mary jane. It's got a 3.75" block heel and I can walk alllllll day in these puppies. The color is pretty difficult to photograph accurately. They're a brilliant true red in the sunlight, but because they're pretty deep pile velvet, the color has a dark rich tone to it and can almost look like a deep ruby in shade.


Pretty. I love shoes that you can walk all day in.


----------



## DizzyFairy

nike!


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik Suede Boots


----------



## ericanjensen

These were from yesterday's blog post.  Report Signature


----------



## P.Y.T.

^I use to have those, but I gave them away a while ago.


----------



## ericanjensen

P.Y.T. said:


> ^I use to have those, but I gave them away a while ago.



Oh man

These are my cheapest shoes by far & one of the most complimented!


----------



## ashooz

here are my gorg Nu beads flats from Stuart Weitzman. I wear these almost every day and they're pretty new so I hope they stay in such good shape!


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik Suede Boots



Ah classic boots by my all time fav designer, they are just so comfortable to wear.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik Suede Boots


Gorgeous boots and I love your tights with them. 


ericanjensen said:


> These were from yesterday's blog post.  Report Signature


Cute.


ashooz said:


> View attachment 2134751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my gorg Nu beads flats from Stuart Weitzman. I wear these almost every day and they're pretty new so I hope they stay in such good shape!



So pretty.


----------



## megt10

I wore Givenchy sandals yesterday.


----------



## fufu

megt10 said:


> I wore Givenchy sandals yesterday.



Beautiful sandals


----------



## megt10

fufu said:


> Beautiful sandals



Thank you. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> Ah classic boots by my all time fav designer, they are just so comfortable to wear.


 

ITA!  He's one of my favorite shoe designers as well!  I've had these suede boots forever  (over 11 years), and they're still in style!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous boots and I love your tights with them.


 
Thanks megt!




megt10 said:


> I wore Givenchy sandals yesterday.


 
Like that style!


----------



## cocosapphire

Belle by Sigerson Morrison


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Belle by Sigerson Morrison



So cute and unique I love it.


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> I wore Givenchy sandals yesterday.


wow so cute! love the style of the sandals!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my gold studded Gucci sandals.


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> ITA!  He's one of my favorite shoe designers as well!  I've had these suede boots forever  (over 11 years), and they're still in style!



Thats what I love aout them as well, the shoes last for years (many of mine are also 10 years old now) and stay as classic designs.


----------



## Dressyup

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my gold studded Gucci sandals.



I love the gold paired with the black! It looks very regal. I am wearing Vince Camuto flats for errands today. I got these for 10 dollars! So I also have another in blue.


----------



## megt10

theYoungandChic said:


> wow so cute! love the style of the sandals!


Thank you. They are one of my most comfortable pair of sandals.


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my gold studded Gucci sandals.


These are gorgeous.


Dressyup said:


> I love the gold paired with the black! It looks very regal. I am wearing Vince Camuto flats for errands today. I got these for 10 dollars! So I also have another in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136396


So cute.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my new Valentino wedge sandals. Love them they are so comfortable. They can be dressed up or down.


----------



## umlm

Zign pumps, strass


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> So cute and unique I love it.


 
Thank you!  It's a fun boot to wear, love how the exposed zipper swirls around the shaft.


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> Thats what I love aout them as well, the shoes last for years (many of mine are also 10 years old now) and stay as classic designs.


 
Exactly!


----------



## cocosapphire

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my gold studded Gucci sandals.


 
We'd love to admire your cute shoes more, post close-up pics, please!


----------



## cocosapphire

Dressyup said:


> I am wearing Vince Camuto flats for errands today. I got these for 10 dollars! So I also have another in blue.


 
I like your cap toe flats, they look comfy!  BTW, great score for your money!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my new Valentino wedge sandals. Love them they are so comfortable. They can be dressed up or down.


 
Rockstud wedge sandals ROCK!  So pretty, love the side bow and the pastel pink color!


----------



## cocosapphire

umlm said:


> Zign pumps, strass


 
Nice strass-heeled pumps, gorgeous color too!


----------



## cocosapphire

Vince Camuto Pebbled Boots


----------



## KW1

Dressyup said:


> I love the gold paired with the black! It looks very regal. I am wearing Vince Camuto flats for errands today. I got these for 10 dollars! So I also have another in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136396



Good job!  They're super cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## SalomeSparks

ericanjensen said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti



Those are awesome!


----------



## ericanjensen

SalomeSparks said:


> Those are awesome!



Thank you!!


----------



## Dressyup

cocosapphire said:


> Vince Camuto Pebbled Boots


I love the color! Is it still cold where you live? You are wearing boots when people started to bring out their sandals.


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous.



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> We'd love to admire your cute shoes more, post close-up pics, please!



thanks! here's a close-up cocosapphire!


----------



## megt10

umlm said:


> View attachment 2136992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136993
> 
> Zign pumps, strass


Gorgeous shoes, love the heels.


cocosapphire said:


> Rockstud wedge sandals ROCK!  So pretty, love the side bow and the pastel pink color!


Thanks Coco, they are also so comfortable.


cocosapphire said:


> Vince Camuto Pebbled Boots


Love the pebbled leather on these boots and the color is so pretty, warm and rich looking.


ericanjensen said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti


Love them.


theYoungandChic said:


> thanks! here's a close-up cocosapphire!


They are even prettier close up


----------



## cocosapphire

Dressyup said:


> I love the color! Is it still cold where you live? You are wearing boots when people started to bring out their sandals.


 
Thank you!  And, yep it's still chilly here, but I don't mind.


----------



## cocosapphire

theYoungandChic said:


> thanks! here's a close-up cocosapphire!


 

Oh yeah, those are fab!  Love them!  Thanks for posting the zoom-in pic!


----------



## cocosapphire

ericanjensen said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti


 
Very nice!



megt10 said:


> Love the pebbled leather on these boots and the color is so pretty, warm and rich looking.


 
Thank you!  I love soft, textured leather!


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada boots


----------



## ericanjensen

cocosapphire said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love soft, textured leather!



Thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> They are even prettier close up



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Oh yeah, those are fab!  Love them!  Thanks for posting the zoom-in pic!



no problem!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

another close-up of my Gucci metallic studded heels. the other one was kind of covered my the fringes of my dress.


----------



## sammie225

rag&bone harrows again


----------



## ericanjensen

*Alaia


----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> These were from yesterday's blog post.  Report Signature


^they're fabulous!  beautiful springy colors in those great sandals.




ericanjensen said:


> *Alaia


^LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## frick&frack

wore my dior koi queen mums (satin & snake) to dinner last night


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> rag&bone harrows again


So cute.


ericanjensen said:


> *Alaia


Gorgeous shoes.


frick&frack said:


> wore my dior koi queen mums (satin & snake) to dinner last night


Fabulous, love the colors on these.


----------



## ericanjensen

frick&frack said:


> ^they're fabulous!  beautiful springy colors in those great sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> ^LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


Thank you!


megt10 said:


> So cute.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes.
> 
> Fabulous, love the colors on these.



Thank you!


----------



## umlm

frick&frack said:


> wore my dior koi queen mums (satin & snake) to dinner last night


Wow, These shoes look really colourful, gorgeous.


----------



## All Smiles

Wearing a new pair of shoes to brighten up my Monday.


----------



## pukasonqo

birkenstock black clogs...


----------



## frick&frack

megt10 said:


> Fabulous, love the colors on these.


^thank you!




umlm said:


> Wow, These shoes look really colourful, gorgeous.


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

sunday: CL yoyo zeppa


----------



## sammie225

flats from primark


----------



## ericanjensen

*Christian Louboutin Pin-up


----------



## Kayapo97

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 2142057
> View attachment 2142058
> 
> 
> Wearing a new pair of shoes to brighten up my Monday.



lovely patent shoes, who are they by?


----------



## Shoegal30

Today I'm wearing my beloved jean-michel cazabat booties!


----------



## All Smiles

Kayapo97 said:


> lovely patent shoes, who are they by?



They are by Wittner (an Australian brand)


----------



## sammie225

marc jacobs mouse flats


----------



## twin-fun

Birkenstock Bali sandals. Perfect for running around with my boys!


----------



## KW1

ericanjensen said:


> *Christian Louboutin Pin-up



Love love love those adorable shoes with bows!  Great outfit too... Pretty sure I saw you in the ootd thread  very well put together!


----------



## ericanjensen

KW1 said:


> Love love love those adorable shoes with bows!  Great outfit too... Pretty sure I saw you in the ootd thread  very well put together!



I love them too!  Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

Brain Atwood


----------



## ericanjensen

*Ernesto Esposito


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Brain Atwood



Very stylish, is that a leather skirt or dress? You have some great outfits.


----------



## sammie225

zara loafers


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Very stylish, is that a leather skirt or dress? You have some great outfits.



It's a skirt....Trouve brand from Nordstrom Rack   Thanks!


----------



## ericanjensen

Azzedine Alaia


----------



## umlm

My new love, I was hunting them for a while.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Miu Miu


----------



## cocosapphire

sammie225 said:


> zara loafers


 
Love your blingy smoking slippers! 




ericanjensen said:


> Azzedine Alaia


 
These are cute!




umlm said:


> My new love, I was hunting them for a while.


 
Pretty leather espradrilles!   Personally, I like the leather better than the canvas style.


----------



## cocosapphire

Franco Sarto boots


----------



## sammie225

zara heels


----------



## umlm

cocosapphire said:


> Love your blingy smoking slippers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty leather espradrilles!   Personally, I like the leather better than the canvas style.


Dear cocosapphire, 
Thank you for your compliment
Me too, I love leather stuffs , these espadrilles are really perfect. It was sold out, many shops I have been in Paris didn't have one. Fortunately, one shop in Berlin had it, so finally I got it last few days ago. It's really nice material.


----------



## cocosapphire

umlm said:


> Dear cocosapphire,
> Thank you for your compliment
> Me too, I love leather stuffs , these espadrilles are really perfect. It was sold out, many shops I have been in Paris didn't have one. Fortunately, one shop in Berlin had it, so finally I got it last few days ago. It's really nice material.


 
Congratulations that you were able to find them!  Lucky you, and that makes them more special to have!  Enjoy!


----------



## cocosapphire

Stuart Weitzman Platform Studded Pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Riding Boots


----------



## KW1

ericanjensen said:


> Brain Atwood



Cute!!!


----------



## KW1

sammie225 said:


> zara loafers



Cute!  I wish I could wear this style shoe but every time I try them on my feet look weird... Like they're being crammed into the shoe, lol.   They look beautiful on you and I'm jelly!


----------



## theYoungandChic

umlm said:


> My new love, I was hunting them for a while.
> View attachment 2148500


cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> *Miu Miu


so interesting looking!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Steve Madden platform wedges.


----------



## ericanjensen

theYoungandChic said:


> so interesting looking!



They are cool.  Thanks


----------



## ericanjensen

KW1 said:


> Cute!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Necromancer

cocosapphire said:


> Stuart Weitzman Platform Studded Pumps



They are gorgeous.
I'm wearing Stuart Weitzman too - black plaited wedges. (this is an old pic and they were slightly muddied at the time)


----------



## frick&frack

sunday: prada


----------



## cocosapphire

Necromancer said:


> They are gorgeous.
> I'm wearing Stuart Weitzman too - black plaited wedges. (this is an old pic and they were slightly muddied at the time)


 
Thank you!  I love your wedge sandals, too!  Stuart Weitzman makes very comfortable wedges (I own a couple of the suede wedge pumps).


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> sunday: prada


 
Love your Pradas, that caramel looks so yummy!


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik boots


----------



## deltalady

Prada Bow Flats


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Love your Pradas, that caramel looks so yummy!



thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Nicole Miller Ribbon Pumps


----------



## ericanjensen

I love these shoes!


----------



## sneezz

Michael by Michael Kors quilted flats:


----------



## cocosapphire

Yves St Laurent


----------



## melikey

Newton running shoes.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Moschino


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik boots





cocosapphire said:


> Nicole Miller Ribbon Pumps





deltalady said:


> Prada Bow Flats
> View attachment 2153417





ericanjensen said:


> I love these shoes!





sneezz said:


> Michael by Michael Kors quilted flats:


Gorgeous shoes ladies!


----------



## ColdSteel

Christian Dior patent leather metal cage toe ballerinas... For all the butt kicking I do!


----------



## stephci

Sam Edelman


----------



## stephci

My Sam Edelman Spike High Tops


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes ladies!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Ann Taylor Platform Pumps


----------



## bella601

ericanjensen said:


> *Moschino



Cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

bella601 said:


> Cute!



Thanks!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Red Valentino


----------



## KW1

ericanjensen said:


> *Red Valentino



Very pretty


----------



## ericanjensen

KW1 said:


> Very pretty



Thank you!  One of my best scores ever


----------



## sammie225

spiked ankle boots


----------



## melikey

Chanel espadrilles


----------



## ericanjensen

*Tabitha Simmons


----------



## TwiNnie

Isabel Marant Bekket sneakers...same as these


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Charles David stiletto maryjanes.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Smoking Slippers


----------



## megt10

ColdSteel said:


> Christian Dior patent leather metal cage toe ballerinas... For all the butt kicking I do!
> View attachment 2157437


Love!


stephci said:


> Sam Edelman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157893


So cute.


stephci said:


> My Sam Edelman Spike High Tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159137


These are awesome. Totally love them.


cocosapphire said:


> Ann Taylor Platform Pumps


classic.


ericanjensen said:


> *Red Valentino


So summery. Love them.


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> spiked ankle boots


Love the spikes.


melikey said:


> Chanel espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160564


Very chic.


ericanjensen said:


> *Tabitha Simmons


Such a pretty color.


TwiNnie said:


> Isabel Marant Bekket sneakers...same as these


Love them. I have several pairs of the Bobbys and they are just so comfy.


theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my Charles David stiletto maryjanes.



Really unique looking, like them a lot.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Smoking Slippers



These are gorgeous, and they look so comfy.


----------



## ericanjensen

megt10 said:


> Such a pretty color.



Thank you


----------



## mulberryforbes

Some colour matching


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> Really unique looking, like them a lot.



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

mulberryforbes said:


> Some colour matching


gorgeous blue on the Chanel!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Tildon gladiator sandals.


----------



## 4purse

My Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops


----------



## mulberryforbes

theYoungandChic said:


> gorgeous blue on the Chanel!


Thanks &#9829;








4purse said:


> My Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops
> View attachment 2164152



Wow they are impressive


----------



## ericanjensen

Rupert Sanderson python Delta


----------



## reginablair

My most beat up black Sam Edelman flats with gold chain link detail on the toe. I love them, but they are also 5 years old and seriously falling apart. I only wear them occasionally when it's raining out and I want flats but don't want to ruin any good ones.


----------



## sweetiejprinces

Fuschia italian suede J. Crew flats


----------



## KW1

sweetiejprinces said:


> View attachment 2164961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuschia italian suede J. Crew flats



Cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> Rupert Sanderson python Delta


python!


----------



## theYoungandChic

sweetiejprinces said:


> View attachment 2164961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuschia italian suede J. Crew flats


i love all of J.Crew's flats. so cute n comfy!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Charles David knee-high boots.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous, and they look so comfy.


 
Thank you, and they're more comfy than some of my ballerinas!


----------



## cocosapphire

Dolce & Gabbana Eelskin & Ponyhair Loafers


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Dolce & Gabbana Eelskin & Ponyhair Loafers



Super cute.


----------



## megt10

Wore my new Valentinos yesterday for the first time.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Wore my new Valentinos yesterday for the first time.


 
Those look awesome!  Nice embellishments!


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Those look awesome!  Nice embellishments!



Thanks Coco. I really love these shoes.


----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> *Tabitha Simmons


^so pretty for spring!  love them with that floaty skirt.




4purse said:


> My Valentino Rockstud Flip Flops


^so edgy & feminine...gotta love valentino.


----------



## frick&frack

last night...YSL naked kiss


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My trusty ferragamo espadrille wedge


----------



## ericanjensen

frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty for spring!  love them with that floaty skirt.



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

theYoungandChic said:


> python!











Azzedine Alaia


----------



## sammie225

balenciaga glove sandal


----------



## cocosapphire

Christian Dior Pumps


----------



## pquiles

Gucci booties


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Christian Dior Pumps


Love these coco. The color is awesome and the details make them so unique.


pquiles said:


> Gucci booties
> View attachment 2169021
> 
> View attachment 2169022



You look great in those booties.


----------



## Myblackbag

Asics Gel tennis shoes


----------



## exelero

My suuuuper cool Dolces! Wearing them for the 1st time, and they're so comfortable!!


----------



## sammie225

glitter flats


----------



## Dukeprincess

Alexander Wang Liya


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> Alexander Wang Liya
> View attachment 2174738




love!love!love!!


----------



## jess236

Repetto Gisele suede pumps 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492713586&bmUID=jWb_R94&RVL=true


----------



## splashinstella

Dukeprincess said:


> Alexander Wang Liya
> View attachment 2174738



So gorg!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rdgldy said:


> love!love!love!!





splashinstella said:


> So gorg!



Thank you!


----------



## umlm

Chanel espadrilles


----------



## ericanjensen

*Azzedine Alaia


----------



## Gunarin

pquiles said:


> Gucci booties
> View attachment 2169021
> 
> View attachment 2169022



love those!


----------



## j0yc3

Wearing my CO Kitty flats for a Mother's day lunch yesterday


----------



## PollyGal

j0yc3 said:


> Wearing my CO Kitty flats for a Mother's day lunch yesterday



Kitty twins!!
Love how they look with your white dress!.


----------



## melikey

Espadrilles


----------



## angelicskater16

My Chanel espadrilles!&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## deltalady

Brian Atwood Bambola pumps


----------



## sammie225

Wearing these every day  isabel marant caleen


----------



## Kayapo97

bee_bianca said:


> Casadei Boots in Suede



Bee, love your boots and outfit. 

Snap I have the same style of casadei boots but just the OTK ones.


----------



## brigadeiro

*Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe


----------



## vietnamese

Wearing my sneaker mcm for ladies right now &#128139;


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just some cute flat sandals


----------



## sammie225

isabel marant caleen


----------



## sammie225

chanel espadrilles today


----------



## vietnamese

Red bow Miu Miu &#128139;


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Coach Sierra Metallic Sandals


----------



## DizzyFairy

New look brown suede wedges


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> isabel marant caleen



How do these run? Are they comfortable? I tried to order the black but they were sold out in my size.


----------



## megt10

j0yc3 said:


> Wearing my CO Kitty flats for a Mother's day lunch yesterday


These are so cute/


melikey said:


> Espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 2179601


Love


angelicskater16 said:


> My Chanel espadrilles!&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181914


Love


brigadeiro said:


> *Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe


Love this color in the Bobby.


----------



## tatertot

Wore my Isabel Marant Bekket sneaks to brunch this morning, love these!! Here is a pic with my Bal Ardoise Work


----------



## cocosapphire

Armani flats


----------



## sammie225

megt10 said:


> How do these run? Are they comfortable? I tried to order the black but they were sold out in my size.



They are super comfortable.I've been wearing them almost every day from 9 to 5 and i had no blisters or any other foot problem with them  They run a little big,I'm usually 38 and took them in 37 and they fit perfect


----------



## Myblackbag

Black Mossimo flip flops from Target


----------



## Kayapo97

Manolo Blahnik tortoiseshell BBs. delightful on a sunny day for lunch outside.


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Patent Leather Heels


----------



## sammie225

mango boots


----------



## wonderwoman9

Black tkees


----------



## Web Woods

Toms!


----------



## tiffany_

Ferragamo Jellies. So comfortable!


----------



## tiffany_

tatertot said:


> Wore my Isabel Marant Bekket sneaks to brunch this morning, love these!! Here is a pic with my Bal Ardoise Work


Look at those Bekkets......


----------



## Dani3ear

Walking my SIL's puppy in my Jimmy Choo Whirls


----------



## lovemysavior

Old Navy flip flops to clean ur house.


----------



## vietnamese

Balenciaga


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Patent Leather Heels


These are awesome shoes. Love them.


sammie225 said:


> mango boots


Cute boots


tiffany_ said:


> Ferragamo Jellies. So comfortable!


Adorable looking.


Dani3ear said:


> Walking my SIL's puppy in my Jimmy Choo Whirls


Gorgeous flats love the colors.


vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2188879
> 
> Balenciaga


So pretty.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> These are awesome shoes. Love them.


 

Thanks, megt!


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin Wedge heels


----------



## sammie225

beloved rag&bone harrow boots today,the weather is pretty bad right now,so there's no way to wear flats


----------



## vietnamese

Thank you &#10084;xoxo


----------



## All Smiles

It's fall here




Keeping my toes warm


----------



## cvlshopaholic

so in love with these Zara flats!


----------



## brigadeiro

Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe again:


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Easy Spirit Ballerinas


----------



## vietnamese

Its raining so i'm wearing my oldie gucci water proof today &#10084;


----------



## mello_yello_jen

May I cheat a little and post what I wore over the weekend...?  Still so in love with these beauties and am amazed at how comfy they are (must be the secret of that platform!).  Alejandro Ingelmo origami heels


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Lanvin Wedge heels


Love these. Do you find Lanvin comfortable? I have a few pairs but just don't find them very comfortable.


sammie225 said:


> beloved rag&bone harrow boots today,the weather is pretty bad right now,so there's no way to wear flats


Cute.


All Smiles said:


> It's fall here
> 
> View attachment 2189765
> 
> 
> Keeping my toes warm


Love the boots.


cvlshopaholic said:


> so in love with these Zara flats!
> 
> View attachment 2189987
> View attachment 2189988
> View attachment 2189989


These are adorable.


brigadeiro said:


> Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers in Taupe again:



I need this color


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Easy Spirit Ballerinas


Great detail on these. You have awesome shoes. I always love seeing what you are wearing.


vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2191177
> 
> Its raining so i'm wearing my oldie gucci water proof today &#10084;


Cute and practical.


mello_yello_jen said:


> May I cheat a little and post what I wore over the weekend...?  Still so in love with these beauties and am amazed at how comfy they are (must be the secret of that platform!).  Alejandro Ingelmo origami heels



These are so gorgeous.


----------



## vietnamese

Cute and practical.


Thank you lovely &#128076;&#10084;


----------



## maggiegolden

mello_yello_jen said:


> May I cheat a little and post what I wore over the weekend...?  Still so in love with these beauties and am amazed at how comfy they are (must be the secret of that platform!).  Alejandro Ingelmo origami heels




oh wow, beautiful


----------



## sammie225

primark peeptoes


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Love these. Do you find Lanvin comfortable? I have a few pairs but just don't find them very comfortable.


 
Thank you!  Oh yeah, these Lanvin wedges are quite comfy, as are my Lanvin pumps.  However, some of my Lanvin flats did require having the elastic stretched out because they were initially too tight.  




megt10 said:


> Great detail on these. You have awesome shoes. I always love seeing what you are wearing.


 
Thank you, that's sweet of you to say!


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik Snakeskin Mules


----------



## indi3r4

I got stitches on my foot but didn't stop me from wearing this babies! Isabel marant bobby


----------



## teachgirl789

cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik Snakeskin Mules



Nice, I like those!


----------



## cocosapphire

teachgirl789 said:


> Nice, I like those!


 
Thank you!  BTW, gorgeous turquoise CL's in your avatar!


----------



## cocosapphire

Ash Star Studded Smoking Slippers


----------



## frick&frack

cocosapphire said:


> Lanvin Wedge heels



fun summery colors & love the shape of that wedge!


----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> *Azzedine Alaia


^LOVE THESE!!!  they remind me of eyelet fabric  




ericanjensen said:


> Azzedine Alaia


^awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

casadei...perfect for memorial day


----------



## sammie225

louboutin coroclic 
ps : no they're not too big,my shoes always look like this when i strike the pose haha


----------



## theYoungandChic

indi3r4 said:


> I got stitches on my foot but didn't stop me from wearing this babies! Isabel marant bobby
> 
> View attachment 2195573


wow, look at all those guitars! so amazing! n the shoes too of course!


----------



## theYoungandChic

sammie225 said:


> louboutin coroclic
> ps : no they're not too big,my shoes always look like this when i strike the pose haha


haha. my feet does that also in all my heels. 
great shoes!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my aqua stilettos from Guess.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My favorite sandals of all time. Zanotti


----------



## Gettahermes

Ralph Lauren


----------



## ericanjensen

frick&frack said:


> ^LOVE THESE!!!  they remind me of eyelet fabric
> 
> 
> 
> ^awesome!



Thank you!!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Miu Miu


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel


----------



## pavilion

RED Valentino flats


----------



## sammie225

theYoungandChic said:


> haha. my feet does that also in all my heels.
> great shoes!



oh thank you  it's nice to know that i'm not the only one


----------



## ANNALORRAINE

Sam Edelman sandals


----------



## LeeLee1098

Kate Spade Karolina now pumps


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New ysl flats 
	

		
			
		

		
	



=)


----------



## fendifemale

ANNALORRAINE said:


> View attachment 2201310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman sandals



I love these.


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> *Miu Miu


love the color! nice!


----------



## theYoungandChic

LeeLee1098 said:


> Kate Spade Karolina now pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201672


very cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Charles David nude maryjanes.


----------



## ericanjensen

L.A.M.B. Oxley


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New prada


=)


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Wedges


----------



## pquiles

Wore these Jimmy Choos yesterday.


----------



## ToTheMoon

Sunny Feet sandals.  Yay for sunshine!


----------



## sammie225

@pquiles : those shoes are fabulous 






i was wearing my chanel espadrilles today and my dog was wearing his white paws


----------



## pquiles

Thank Sammie.  Yours are cute too.


----------



## ericanjensen

theYoungandChic said:


> love the color! nice!



Thanks!


----------



## pavilion

C. Wonder flats


----------



## ericanjensen

Vera Wang w/ Wolford bow gaiters.  Too bad they are crooked lol


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

ericanjensen said:


> L.A.M.B. Oxley



These look so hot!


----------



## brigadeiro

Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Anthracite:


----------



## cocosapphire

pquiles said:


> Wore these Jimmy Choos yesterday.
> View attachment 2204020


 
Gorgeous glitter Jimmy Choo's!


----------



## iseebearbears




----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Ribbon Strap Heels


----------



## pavilion

Tory Burch Eddie Wedges


----------



## ericanjensen

*Miu Miu


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Ribbon Strap Heels


cute n delicate!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Steve Madden eyelet wedges.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

this is from the other day... my bf took this pic and made me look amazing. lol... im wearing the YSL Tribtoo pumps


----------



## sammie225

mouse flats


----------



## ericanjensen

Red Valentino


----------



## theYoungandChic

lvuittonaddict said:


> this is from the other day... my bf took this pic and made me look amazing. lol... im wearing the YSL Tribtoo pumps


nice! great legs too!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Daphne platform wedges.


----------



## brigadeiro

​ Wore my Nike's to run some errands, then changed to my taupe Isabel Marant  Bobby sneakers for a 'trip' to the playground with Lil' Brigs #1&2  and Mr Brigs, followed by dinner:​ 

​


----------



## loves

Chloe ballerina flats with diamanté ankle straps


----------



## ericanjensen

*Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel


----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> Red Valentino



love the shoes, but that dress is absolutely beautiful!  lovely pic too.


----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> *Miu Miu


^perfect & dreamy & IMMEDIATELY going on my must buy list!!! 




sammie225 said:


> louboutin coroclic
> ps : no they're not too big,my shoes always look like this when i strike the pose haha


^LOVE those cork wedges, & love the cork paired with animal print.


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu for me this morning


----------



## ericanjensen

frick&frack said:


> love the shoes, but that dress is absolutely beautiful!  lovely pic too.



Thank you


frick&frack said:


> ^perfect & dreamy & IMMEDIATELY going on my must buy list!!!



Amazon has them!


----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> Amazon has them!


^really???  I just looked & didn't find them.  can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## ericanjensen

frick&frack said:


> ^really???  I just looked & didn't find them.  can you point me in the right direction?



Sorry!  I meant Overstock...http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...pspla&ef_id=UUUGiQAABT3E-tgR:20130529024852:s


----------



## ericanjensen

*Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## PollyGal

ericanjensen said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti



Oh, the bag! Oh the shoes! Swoon!!!!


----------



## ericanjensen

PollyGal said:


> Oh, the bag! Oh the shoes! Swoon!!!!



 Thank you


----------



## Loverstyle

Black Lanvins


----------



## Gettahermes

wearing manoloblahnik


----------



## mighty_isis

Sweetyqbk said:


> New prada
> View attachment 2203473
> 
> =)


Those are beautiful!


----------



## sammie225

from 8 to 5 in balenciaga glove sandals,afterwards switching to comfortable mouse flats


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Pink Havaianas


----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> Sorry!  I meant Overstock...http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...pspla&ef_id=UUUGiQAABT3E-tgR:20130529024852:s


^thank you!




ericanjensen said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti


^LOVE the color of that bag!


----------



## megt10

Gettahermes said:


> wearing manoloblahnik


Love these.


sammie225 said:


> from 8 to 5 in balenciaga glove sandals,afterwards switching to comfortable mouse flats



Love the Balenciaga but those mouse flats are adorable.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my Nine West metallic platforms.


----------



## ericanjensen

Rodo


----------



## pavilion

RED Valentino bow flats


----------



## theYoungandChic

my Aldo wedges.


----------



## pquiles

Giani Bini Sandals


----------



## pquiles

correction --- :-$ they are Antonio Melani sandals.


----------



## umlm

Gucci
(again)


----------



## lovequality

pavilion said:


> RED Valentino bow flats
> View attachment 2218639


beautiful!


----------



## pquiles

Balenciaga


----------



## Canneiv

Ysl


----------



## frick&frack

pavilion said:


> RED Valentino bow flats


^so cute!  love the scalloped edge on the bow.


----------



## frick&frack

stella mccartney


----------



## pquiles

Canneiv said:


> Ysl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223272



Love this color!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Canneiv said:


> Ysl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223272


nice! the red looks amazing!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing my Daphne wedges today.


----------



## sammie225

very comfortable primark shoes


----------



## ANL1

United Nude Mobius Slingback


----------



## Tinn3rz

London Sole Ballet Flats


----------



## ANL1

Balenciaga


----------



## yellowbee

Valentino Naked Rock Studs


----------



## theYoungandChic

yellowbee said:


> Valentino Naked Rock Studs


the heels look very HOT!


----------



## theYoungandChic

sammie225 said:


> very comfortable primark shoes


love the color!


----------



## theYoungandChic

TGIF again! 

wearing my Alexander McQueen skulls and crosses gladiator sandals today.


----------



## dumdumsun




----------



## megt10

yellowbee said:


> Valentino Naked Rock Studs



Wearing the same shoes today and have received so many compliments. They look so great on you.


----------



## yellowbee

theYoungandChic said:


> the heels look very HOT!


Thank you!!


----------



## yellowbee

megt10 said:


> Wearing the same shoes today and have received so many compliments. They look so great on you.


Thank you! What color did you get? I was wondering if I should have went with the nude color instead of the white...would love to see photos!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Diane von Furstenberg studded flats


----------



## sammie225

Jimmy Choo Biel in Metallic for a baptism


----------



## trustlove

Rainbow flip flops


----------



## susanshuo

My Miss Dior


----------



## Canneiv

theYoungandChic said:


> nice! the red looks amazing!


 
Thank you!!! This is the only red high heel i have.


----------



## cocosapphire

susanshuo said:


> My Miss Dior


 
Lovely Diors!


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Suede Sandals w/Bamboo hardware


----------



## susanshuo

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Suede Sandals w/Bamboo hardware


Lovely. Love the nail polish!


----------



## pquiles

Lanvin


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Cole Haan Eve gladiator sandals.


----------



## cocosapphire

susanshuo said:


> Lovely. Love the nail polish!


 
Thank you!  I mostly wear only red polish, it's my favorite color for nails.


----------



## cocosapphire

pquiles said:


> Lanvin


 
Hey there, my shoe twin!    They look lovely on you!  
I also have those Lanvin wedge espadrilles!  Don't you just love them?  They're such a beautiful color combination for summer (reminds me of sherbert ice cream)!


----------



## cocosapphire

IzzeyAnn said:


> Cole Haan Eve gladiator sandals.


 
Those are very nice gladiators!  I like the gorgeous dark brown leather and the pretty weave design.


----------



## pquiles

cocosapphire said:


> Hey there, my shoe twin!    They look lovely on you!
> I also have those Lanvin wedge espadrilles!  Don't you just love them?  They're such a beautiful color combination for summer (reminds me of sherbert ice cream)!



Hi there shoe twin!  .  Thank you, I do love these b/c they are so happy looking.


----------



## sammie225

isabel marant caleen


----------



## rdgldy

sammie225 said:


> isabel marant caleen



they're great!


----------



## cocosapphire

sammie225 said:


> isabel marant caleen


 
Love the boots!


----------



## cocosapphire

Dior Thong Sandals


----------



## susanshuo

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!  I mostly wear only red polish, it's my favorite color for nails.



You just inspired me to get my nails in red! This will be my summer experiment!


----------



## cocosapphire

susanshuo said:


> You just inspired me to get my nails in red! This will be my summer experiment!


 
Go for it, be adventurous!! 

Cheers to Red!


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Studded Patent Sandals


----------



## frick&frack

chanel wedges


----------



## susanshuo

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Studded Patent Sandals


Hot!! Perfect for summer!


----------



## cocosapphire

susanshuo said:


> Hot!! Perfect for summer!


 
Thank you!  And, they are uber comfy!


----------



## cocosapphire

ASH Hidden Wedge Sneakers


----------



## cocosapphire

Sam Edelman Gladiator Sandals


----------



## ericanjensen

*L.A.M.B. Oxley


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> ASH Hidden Wedge Sneakers


Such a pretty color. I have these in a light blue.


cocosapphire said:


> Sam Edelman Gladiator Sandals


Cute.


ericanjensen said:


> *L.A.M.B. Oxley



These look great on you.


----------



## legaldiva

CO ocean drive pumps


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Dior Thong Sandals


love the bows!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing (just holding in the pic. haha) my J.Crew ballet flats.


----------



## ericanjensen

susanshuo said:


> My Miss Dior


Those are lovely!


megt10 said:


> These look great on you.



Thank you!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing my Charles David stilettos, but forgot to buckle them. so absent-minded. hahaha


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Such a pretty color. I have these in a light blue.
> 
> Cute.


 
Thank you!  I'm familiar with the pretty light blue ones too.


----------



## cocosapphire

ericanjensen said:


> *L.A.M.B. Oxley


 
Love the heels on those!


----------



## cocosapphire

theYoungandChic said:


> love the bows!


 
Thank you!



theYoungandChic said:


> wearing my Charles David stilettos, but forgot to buckle them. so absent-minded. hahaha


 
Oh, that's funny!   Sometimes we get so preoccupied with other things.
They are lovely heels!


----------



## cocosapphire

BCBGirls Wedge Sandals


----------



## Manolos21

Wearing my favorite pair of shoes today - these amazing and crazy Miu Mius.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love them! I just remembered I have them in gold LOL - I should probably pull them out of the closet...



pquiles said:


> View attachment 2230728
> 
> View attachment 2230732
> 
> Lanvin


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> BCBGirls Wedge Sandals


Adorable. 


Manolos21 said:


> Wearing my favorite pair of shoes today - these amazing and crazy Miu Mius.



I love these they are so unique.


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> BCBGirls Wedge Sandals



I just got a new pair of Chanel Booties and they are so fabulous, soft and comfortable. I wore them last night but didn't get a pic. Here they are. I know you will really appreciate these Coco.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Adorable.


 
Thank you!



megt10 said:


> I just got a new pair of Chanel Booties and they are so fabulous, soft and comfortable. I wore them last night but didn't get a pic. Here they are. I know you will really appreciate these Coco.


 
Oh, and you know me sooo well.   I love 'em!!  The color block is so pretty on those booties. Congratulations on your new purchase!   
They weren't on sale were they?  

They don't appear to be a narrow width, so how's the sizing for you?  I'm a AA width, so the majority of the Chanel shoes just don't fit me.  It's such a shame because I order so many gorgeous Chanel shoes, and then I'm mostly disappointed when they arrive because they are just too wide.


----------



## cocosapphire

Vince Camuto Beaded Wedges


----------



## iseebearbears

Ivanka ***** flats (don't know the style but they're so comfy!)


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know me sooo well.   I love 'em!!  The color block is so pretty on those booties. Congratulations on your new purchase!
> They weren't on sale were they?
> 
> They don't appear to be a narrow width, so how's the sizing for you?  I'm a AA width, so the majority of the Chanel shoes just don't fit me.  It's such a shame because I order so many gorgeous Chanel shoes, and then I'm mostly disappointed when they arrive because they are just too wide.



They were on sale. I got them from my SA at Saks. Since you are a AA width they wouldn't fit you very well. They are wider than normal which is fine for me since I have a wide forefoot. They are super comfortable. Have you tried adding a UGGS liner to your boots and booties? I do that when there is too much room in a boot.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> They were on sale. I got them from my SA at Saks. Since you are a AA width they wouldn't fit you very well. They are wider than normal which is fine for me since I have a wide forefoot. They are super comfortable. Have you tried adding a UGGS liner to your boots and booties? I do that when there is too much room in a boot.


 
So happy for you that they were on sale!  I'm still waiting for my presale orders to arrive (ugh!).  
My SA swears I got them and they're on the way.      But all of this waiting... I sure hope something will fit (I ordered 6 various pairs!).

I'm not familiar with the Uggs liners, I'll do a search and read up on them.  Thanks for the info!  

Enjoy your pretty new ankle boots!


----------



## cocosapphire

Matisse jeweled sandals


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Pink plaid sperrys


----------



## ericanjensen

*Dsquared2 croc


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner Lace Sandals


----------



## clu13

Stuart Weitzman pumps


----------



## clu13




----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Stretch Spirit Pumps


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's funny!   Sometimes we get so preoccupied with other things.
> They are lovely heels!



 thanks!


----------



## LucyBeall

I wore my custom made boots


----------



## Kriss

Like me, but I've just brought the converse straight to work, having the heels under the desk just in case


----------



## All Smiles

I wore these aldo oxford heels today


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel open toe pumps


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New zanotti


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel cork wedge


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Topshop silver leather brogues


----------



## green.bee

Sophie-Rose said:


> Topshop silver leather brogues



These are so cool


----------



## Sophie-Rose

green.bee said:


> These are so cool



Thanks!! I love them! They look better on...
And a TOTAL STEAL!!
I got them on Ebay for less than 10 pounds!


----------



## clu13

LV oxfords


----------



## cocosapphire

BCBG Wedge


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

clu13 said:


> LV oxfords
> 
> View attachment 2245603



Very nice!


----------



## sammie225

buffalo heels,got them with additionnel 20%


----------



## megt10

sammie225 said:


> buffalo heels,got them with additionnel 20%



Love the color blocking on these.


----------



## megt10

Givenchy. Got them from Matches sale last week.


----------



## sammie225

megt10 said:


> Love the color blocking on these.



thank you,that's exactly what made me want to have them


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Jeffrey Campbell Zhora boots


----------



## sammie225

isabel marant caleen


----------



## All Smiles

Guess heels


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Stuart Weitzman Platswoons.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammie225 said:


> buffalo heels,got them with additionnel 20%



Love the colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Givenchy. Got them from Matches sale last week.



Those ar hot!!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

sammie225 said:


> buffalo heels,got them with additionnel 20%


great colors!


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> Givenchy. Got them from Matches sale last week.


lovely!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing my metallic silver Birkenstock on vacation. very comfy!


----------



## ericanjensen

megt10 said:


> Givenchy. Got them from Matches sale last week.



So in love with these!





*Candela from Anthro


----------



## megt10

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Jeffrey Campbell Zhora boots


Love Jeffrey Campbell they look really nice.


sammie225 said:


> isabel marant caleen


Love the brown. I got the white pair but haven't worn mine yet. It has just been too hot. Seeing yours make me want to put them on anyway


All Smiles said:


> Guess heels
> View attachment 2248630


They are so pretty.


MissDarkEyes said:


> Stuart Weitzman Platswoons.


Gorgeous red. Love them.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those ar hot!!!


Thanks Lavender. I really wanted them, even a half size too big.


theYoungandChic said:


> lovely!


Thank you.


theYoungandChic said:


> wearing my metallic silver Birkenstock on vacation. very comfy!


You look so cute.


ericanjensen said:


> So in love with these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Candela from Anthro



Thank you and your sandals are cute.


----------



## Esquared72

My new Ferragamo Mercurio My Joys. Love them. 
View attachment 2252656


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Thanks Lavender. I really wanted them, even a half size too big.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> You look so cute.
> 
> 
> Thank you and your sandals are cute.



They look fine to me. As always you have the greatest style!


----------



## sammie225

megt10 said:


> Love the brown. I got the white pair but haven't worn mine yet. It has just been too hot. Seeing yours make me want to put them on anyway



You definitely should put your Caleen on  I like them so much that I even wear them with temperatures around 28 degrees


----------



## megt10

eehlers said:


> My new Ferragamo Mercurio My Joys. Love them.
> View attachment 2252656


These are really pretty, love the color.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> They look fine to me. As always you have the greatest style!


Thanks Lavender. I am a master of padding  They feel fine too now. I padded the bottom of the shoe and then the back as well. 


sammie225 said:


> You definitely should put your Caleen on  I like them so much that I even wear them with temperatures around 28 degrees



I am hoping to do that pretty soon. When the temperature hits above 90 I can't stand to have closed toed shoes on my feet. I am looking at them in brown too. I love the black as well, but I have so many black boots that I just can't justify another pair.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Report Signature


----------



## yellow08

Gucci flats.


----------



## theYoungandChic

megt10 said:


> T
> Thank you.
> 
> You look so cute.



thanks!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Louboutin Nude New Simple Pumps


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ferragamo Louvre Flats


----------



## Litsa




----------



## ericanjensen

*Skin by Nude King King Heels


----------



## sammie225

zara leopard sneakers


----------



## ericanjensen

*Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## Love Of My Life

H oran sandals in orange


----------



## Perfect Day

ericanjensen said:


> *Giuseppe Zanotti



Love these


----------



## Tinn3rz

Tod's penny loafers


----------



## ericanjensen

Perfect Day said:


> Love these



Thank you!  So do I


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing Ecote from Urban Outfitters today.


----------



## deltalady

Gucci Betty pump in Tabasco


----------



## Myblackbag

Flip flops


----------



## ericanjensen

*miu miu


----------



## RoseCL

ericanjensen said:


> *miu miu



Beautiful.


----------



## umlm

Ballerina Louis Vuitton Elba. It's really good shoes for pregnant woman. All the time, I wear plats shoes now, no more high heel


----------



## theYoungandChic

ericanjensen said:


> *miu miu


cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Wearing my Marc Fisher stilettos today.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Chanel sandals


----------



## bunni is cute

My keds!


----------



## spoonkie

Sunshine said:


> Bare foot!!! Laying in the sun! (later.... probly Donald Pliner wedge sandals)


nice


----------



## SEWDimples

ericanjensen said:


> *miu miu



I like these shoes. They look great on you.


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin Wedge Espadrilles


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Lanvin Wedge Espadrilles



Love these! Great color and so fun for summer.


----------



## Kayapo97

theYoungandChic said:


> Wearing my Marc Fisher stilettos today.



Lovely combo, congrats you look fab.


----------



## weibaobai

My Fave Manolos!


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Love these! Great color and so fun for summer.


 
Happy Monday, and thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Thongs


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel Thongs



These are awesome!


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> My Fave Manolos!



Love the whole look.


----------



## Myblackbag

Flip flips


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> These are awesome!


 
Appreciate the compliment!


----------



## cocosapphire

Nine West wedges


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you meg10!



megt10 said:


> Love the whole look.


----------



## cheyqua

I'm pregnant right now so I've given up wearing heels and this is what I wear most of the time. Super comfy Balenciaga flats shoes. 

http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/339837ecc5c011e2a61722000a1f9d6d_7.jpg


----------



## cocosapphire

Ferragamo wedge slides


----------



## theYoungandChic

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely combo, congrats you look fab.



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

Bye! Off to work! 

Wearing my Marc Jacobs today.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sweetyqbk said:


> Chanel sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263192



Cute flats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

weibaobai said:


> My Fave Manolos!



cute!


----------



## cocosapphire

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks lavenderduckiez! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> cute!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Juicy couture sandalss


----------



## legaldiva

Topshop lavender suede court shoes. I'm obsessed with the single sole point toe trend. So ladylike and perfect for work


----------



## theYoungandChic

hey ladies!
wearing my metallic Gucci heels today.


----------



## cocosapphire

theYoungandChic said:


> hey ladies!
> wearing my metallic Gucci heels today.


 
Love your metallic Gucci's, I have them in black patent leather!


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner


----------



## Tinn3rz

Pedro Garcia Pink Satin ballet espadrilles


----------



## clu13

Miu miu glitter pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Donald Pliner


 Love them, then again what else is new.


----------



## Kayapo97

clu13 said:


> Miu miu glitter pumps
> View attachment 2272492



lovely mod shot, look even better on.


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> Topshop lavender suede court shoes. I'm obsessed with the single sole point toe trend. So ladylike and perfect for work
> 
> View attachment 2271225



I agree; very delicate shade.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Love them, then again what else is new.


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel pumps


----------



## umlm

cheyqua said:


> I'm pregnant right now so I've given up wearing heels and this is what I wear most of the time. Super comfy Balenciaga flats shoes.
> 
> http://distilleryimage5.s3.amazonaws.com/339837ecc5c011e2a61722000a1f9d6d_7.jpg


I'm pregnant now too, so I'm stick to flats shoes of all type


----------



## umlm

Today my shoes is Louis Vuitton Sneakers Stephen Sprouse printed


----------



## sammie225

zara studded ankle boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel chain around ballerinas


----------



## cocosapphire

Guccisima ballet flats


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik snakeskin mules


----------



## Kayapo97

cocosapphire said:


> Manolo Blahnik snakeskin mules



very nice Coco


----------



## ericanjensen

Valentino


----------



## Loubspassion

Louboutin Banane 140 watersnake


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Love your metallic Gucci's, I have them in black patent leather!



very cool! sounds stunning!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing my Burberry wedges today.


----------



## cocosapphire

Kayapo97 said:


> very nice Coco


 
Many thanks!


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci suede strappy heels


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2241591


 

I have some black patent shoes similar to these, the bow makes them. It that a wooden heel? Who's the designer? I like!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

frick&frack said:


> stella mccartney


 


frick&frack said:


> miu miu for me this morning


 


cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Ribbon Strap Heels


 


ericanjensen said:


> *Dolce & Gabbana


 


ANNALORRAINE said:


> View attachment 2201310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Edelman sandals


----------



## Myblackbag

Flip flops


----------



## cocosapphire

~Fabulousity~ said:


>


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik flats


----------



## clu13

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I have some black patent shoes similar to these, the bow makes them. It that a wooden heel? Who's the designer? I like!



The heel is wooden - these were a Stuart Weitzman steal from Amazon.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Paul Andrew


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

clu13 said:


> The heel is wooden - these were a Stuart Weitzman steal from Amazon.


 

Very nice


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ericanjensen said:


> *Paul Andrew


 

cute! too bad my short stubs cant do this kind of shoe :giggles:


----------



## kk559

My Valentino Rockstud in action


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci suede strappy heels


the bamboos r so cute!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing my Nine West metallic platforms.


----------



## megt10

kk559 said:


> My Valentino Rockstud in action



They are gorgeous. Love the Rockstud. This is my favorite collection ever.


----------



## kk559

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous. Love the Rockstud. This is my favorite collection ever.


Thank u!  Mine too :


----------



## lazeny

My red Aerosoles wedge espadrilles.


----------



## cocosapphire

theYoungandChic said:


> the bamboos r so cute!


 
Thank you!



theYoungandChic said:


> wearing my Nine West metallic platforms.


 
I like these Nine West, too!


----------



## cocosapphire

ericanjensen said:


> *Paul Andrew


 
Such a pretty shade of red!


----------



## cocosapphire

kk559 said:


> My Valentino Rockstud in action


 
Lovely Rockstuds!


----------



## cocosapphire

Moschino slides


----------



## PollyGal

kk559 said:


> My Valentino Rockstud in action



Super-fab!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Marc by Marc Jacobs lucite heels


----------



## RTA

Sophie-Rose said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs lucite heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2281408



I keep looking at the photo of your shoes.  So pretty!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

RTA said:


> I keep looking at the photo of your shoes.  So pretty!



Thank you! I love them!! I've wanted them for years, finally found them new on ebay for a killer price!! So happy! They're also really comfy to walk it!


----------



## cocosapphire

Sophie-Rose said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs lucite heels


 
Very nice!  And, they do look comfy (the leather looks so soft).


----------



## cocosapphire

Elie Tahari ballerinas


----------



## KellyCapone

White Guiseppe Zanotti structured bow smoking slippers.


----------



## fiona_uk

Tonight I was wearing sleek, kitten-heel calf boots by Cinderella Shoes of Dublin.


----------



## cocosapphire

Ann Taylor hidden platform


----------



## Love Of My Life

H oran black sandals


----------



## yellow08

Gucci flats


----------



## ericanjensen

~Fabulousity~ said:


> cute! too bad my short stubs cant do this kind of shoe :giggles:





cocosapphire said:


> Such a pretty shade of red!



Thank you both


----------



## cocosapphire

Dior pumps


----------



## ericanjensen

*Alice + Olivia


----------



## umlm

my sandals for today
Louis Vuitton kilim


----------



## Canneiv

My Chanel sandals


----------



## cocosapphire

ericanjensen said:


> *Alice + Olivia


 

Those are beautiful!  Love the color mix!


----------



## cocosapphire

umlm said:


> my sandals for today
> Louis Vuitton kilim


 

Cute, fun sandals...I love 'em!


----------



## cocosapphire

Canneiv said:


> View attachment 2285648
> 
> My Chanel sandals


 

Congrats on your new Chanels!  They look great on you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

there a bit OTT, but so comfy! I've had some HUGE blisters on my feet since Sunday and these were the most comfortable shoes I had - so I've been wearing them NO STOP for the past few day...


----------



## ericanjensen

cocosapphire said:


> Those are beautiful!  Love the color mix!



Thank you!


----------



## ericanjensen

Alaia


----------



## cocosapphire

Sophie-Rose said:


> there a bit OTT, but so comfy! I've had some HUGE blisters on my feet since Sunday and these were the most comfortable shoes I had - so I've been wearing them NO STOP for the past few day...


 
I like your blingy/studded smoking slippers!  Smoking slippers are so versatile!


----------



## cocosapphire

Ann Taylor


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Dior pumps


Gorgeous love the colors.


ericanjensen said:


> *Alice + Olivia


So pretty.


umlm said:


> View attachment 2285419
> 
> 
> my sandals for today
> Louis Vuitton kilim


Total cute.


Canneiv said:


> View attachment 2285648
> 
> My Chanel sandals


Love these.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous love the colors.


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu pumps


----------



## ericanjensen

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous love the colors.
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> Total cute.
> 
> Love these.



Thanks!


----------



## RTA

cocosapphire said:


> Moschino slides




Adorable slides!


----------



## Tarhls

Black chucks


----------



## cocosapphire

RTA said:


> Adorable slides!


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo


----------



## Myblackbag

Flip flips


----------



## kk559

Gold & Glam rock


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> I like these Nine West, too!



thanks!


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Tribtoo


gorgeous booties!


----------



## theYoungandChic

kk559 said:


> Gold & Glam rock


very cute matching nails!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing my Alexander McQueen sandals.


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin snakeskin ballerinas


----------



## pquiles

View attachment 2291539



Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## pquiles

cocosapphire said:


> Lanvin Wedge Espadrilles



Hi there twin


----------



## cocosapphire

pquiles said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs


 
Wow, these are hot, I love the color!  



pquiles said:


> Hi there twin


 
Hey there!  It appears we have similar taste in shoes and handbags!  Cheers!


----------



## cocosapphire

Armani


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel smoking slippers


----------



## Myblackbag

Flip flops


----------



## ericanjensen

*Rupert Sanderson


----------



## Brazucaa

ericanjensen said:


> *Rupert Sanderson


 
LOVE the shoes, LOVE the bag. Congratulations.

B


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Jacqueline black patent studded sandals


----------



## laurenhaber

J.crew Haprer's in extended calf!


----------



## ericanjensen

Brazucaa said:


> LOVE the shoes, LOVE the bag. Congratulations.
> 
> B



Thank you!  I love them too


----------



## imlvholic

Isabel Marant White Carol


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci horsebit patent heels


----------



## theYoungandChic

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci horsebit patent heels


wow! haven't seen these before. the red & black is totally stunning!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing my Kenneth Cole black strappy heels.


----------



## bbagsforever

With my new Manolo Blahnik pumps!


----------



## cocosapphire

theYoungandChic said:


> wow! haven't seen these before. the red & black is totally stunning!


 
Thank you!  The red patent leather is a great pop of color.  This shoe has long been one of my top favorite summer heels.


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci Linley studded booties


----------



## megt10

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Linley studded booties



Love these Coco. Not only are they super cute they look really comfortable.


----------



## frick&frack

chanel


----------



## MissBambina

Jimmy Choo Anouk 120mm in neon green color


----------



## theYoungandChic

MissBambina said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk 120mm in neon green color


love the colorful outfit!


----------



## theYoungandChic

wearing my Corsair black leather sandals.


----------



## cocosapphire

megt10 said:


> Love these Coco. Not only are they super cute they look really comfortable.


 
Thank you, meg!  And you're right, they are very comfortable.  Actually had to go a 1/2 size down in this bootie.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel stretch spirit ballerinas


----------



## cocosapphire

Ash hidden wedge sneakers


----------



## Kayapo97

MissBambina said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk 120mm in neon green color



love your mix of summer colours especially those lime green Anouk's, very sexy.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Alaia


----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> *Alaia


^I know I've said it before, but I ADORE these shoes!


----------



## frick&frack

pucci


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel patent stretch spirit ballerinas


----------



## ericanjensen

frick&frack said:


> ^I know I've said it before, but I ADORE these shoes!



Me too!  They are my favorites


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel ballerinas


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel ballerinas



Love the chanel flats!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## cocosapphire

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the chanel flats!!! Gorgeous!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## cocosapphire

Matisse jewel sandals


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel cap toe ballerinas


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel patent cap toe pumps


----------



## Kayapo97

Had my Manolo Blahnik silver BBs on last night for a black tie birthday party, although you can hardly see them because of my long dress. Had them on all night, Manolo makes them so comfortable, I just rely on him. Fantastic party


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Had my Manolo Blahnik silver BBs on last night for a black tie birthday party, although you can hardly see them because of my long dress. Had them on all night, Manolo makes them so comfortable, I just rely on him. Fantastic party



You look gorgeous, I love the shoes with the dress. I agree MB are so comfortable and have an understated elegance that can't be beat.


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous, I love the shoes with the dress. I agree MB are so comfortable and have an understated elegance that can't be beat.



Megt,

Thanks you are too kind. 

I did feel amazing in the dress (my first opportunity to wear it out) and the Manolo's were so kind on my feet I managed to wear them all night, and it was a very late night! With my DH wearing his Tux and looking like James Bond it was fab.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Miu Miu


----------



## splashinstella




----------



## frick&frack

ericanjensen said:


> *Miu Miu


^LOOOVE these shoes SO MUCH!!! (still haven't gotten myself a pair )  your dress seems like it's pretty & feminine too...I think a sheer fabric overlay is beautiful.


----------



## frick&frack

gucci for a morning client meeting


----------



## gail13

ericanjensen said:


> *Miu Miu



I too love Miu Miu's with sparkle on them.  Do you just wear them when you are dressed up or do you ever wear them with jeans?


----------



## ericanjensen

gail13 said:


> I too love Miu Miu's with sparkle on them.  Do you just wear them when you are dressed up or do you ever wear them with jeans?



I wear them with jeans too


----------



## ericanjensen

frick&frack said:


> ^LOOOVE these shoes SO MUCH!!! (still haven't gotten myself a pair )  your dress seems like it's pretty & feminine too...I think a sheer fabric overlay is beautiful.



Thank you!  It's a vintage dress & very feminine


----------



## prestwick

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci Linley studded booties


Love these boots!


----------



## umlm

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel ballerinas


Beautiful, I will need to buy one pair also.


----------



## Brazucaa

Kayapo97 said:


> Megt,
> 
> Thanks you are too kind.
> 
> I did feel amazing in the dress (my first opportunity to wear it out) and the Manolo's were so kind on my feet I managed to wear them all night, and it was a very late night! With my DH wearing his Tux and looking like James Bond it was fab.


 
Well, you do look like a Bond Girl!  . So he better be at _your_ level!

Seriously, you look fabulous. Congratulations.

B


----------



## ericanjensen

*D&G


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *Miu Miu


 I love the heels and skirt.  Nice look


----------



## Kayapo97

Brazucaa said:


> Well, you do look like a Bond Girl!  . So he better be at _your_ level!
> 
> Seriously, you look fabulous. Congratulations.
> 
> B



Brazucaa,

Thanks, you're too kind.


----------



## brigadeiro

Chloe Susanna studded booties (black)


----------



## DizzyFairy

Dansi wingtips

Most comfy pair of shoes ever!


----------



## Tarhls

Jimmy Choo Loxley


----------



## Lisa2007

Ferragamo My Joy


----------



## ericanjensen

Frye Matilda


----------



## laurenhaber

Metallic sam edelman


----------



## cloudberrysoup

Bensimon tennis elastique


----------



## sammie225

isabel marant boots


----------



## ericanjensen

Gianvito Rossi


----------



## ColdSteel

Juicy Velma gladiators. Wanted to wear my Dior Klimt sandals but I'll be doing lots of walking today.


----------



## deltalady

Alexander Wang Kim booties


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Gianvito Rossi



Very nice.


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice.



Thank you!


----------



## sammie225

zara boots/heels


----------



## ericanjensen

*Dsquared2 croc boots


----------



## Jewelz32412

Flip flop, sorry lazy day


----------



## deltalady

See by Chloé ankle boots


----------



## ericanjensen

*Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## poptarts

Kirkwood x Pilotto today!


----------



## sammie225

mouse flats


----------



## green.bee

Repetto loafers (pics via Google images):


----------



## sammie225

acne pistol boots


----------



## ColdSteel

Bone patent Prada flats with matching nylon bows.


----------



## pavilion

Suede ruffle booties from Banana Republic


----------



## bbagsforever

Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps!


----------



## stephci

My Jeffrey Campbell booties!!!


----------



## umlm

Chanel - patent quilted Ballerinas


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Wearing my new kate spade taxi flats for the very first time.


----------



## PollyGal

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing my new kate spade taxi flats for the very first time.



Love these!
Really wanted them after seeing lots wear them at NYFW but all gone in my size!


----------



## mameakua

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing my new kate spade taxi flats for the very first time.



I loooove these....so cute:thumbup:


----------



## ColdSteel

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing my new kate spade taxi flats for the very first time.



Those are way too cute!




I wore my new Steve Madden booties to work today. It's been a long time since I've had clogs and I LOVE them!


----------



## yakusoku.af

My Giuseppe Zanottis that I strassed with swarovski crystals


----------



## KW1

sammie225 said:


> zara boots/heels



Love!



yakusoku.af said:


> My Giuseppe Zanottis that I strassed with swarovski crystals
> View attachment 2342720



Ooo la la,


----------



## Blueberry12

Jimmy Choo Snow Pumps


----------



## mazzthequeen

My  yes they are authentic Mui Mui black flats which I bought at the charity shop for $5.00


----------



## LeeLee1098

Valentino!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Rick Owens


----------



## Tarhls

LeeLee1098 said:


> Valentino!
> View attachment 2346093



Too cute, love the whole outfit


----------



## ericanjensen

*Cesare Paciotti


----------



## splashinstella

My cannot live without Vera Wang booties. I live in them spring, summer, fall & winter.


----------



## Sculli

Charlotte Olympia kitty flats


----------



## splashinstella

ericanjensen said:


> *Cesare Paciotti



so cool - love them


----------



## sammie225

acne pistol boots again


----------



## sammie225

kennel&schmenger sneakers


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> *Cesare Paciotti



love those ankle boots


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> love those ankle boots



Thanks!  You know what makes them even better?  One heel cracked & I contacted Cesare Paciotti in Italy & they are repairing them   Great CS.


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!  You know what makes them even better?  One heel cracked & I contacted Cesare Paciotti in Italy & they are repairing them   Great CS.



Oh that is excellent service, I have had similar customer service from Manolo Blahnik and Burberry but some of the others are terrible.


----------



## umlm

here my beloved Chanel patent leather


----------



## Kayapo97

Out for lunch today, despite it being October in England we were sitting outside in glorious sunshine, wearing a summer dress and my Gucci shoes.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Gianvito Rossi


----------



## ericanjensen

*Christian Louboutin Very Brode
Bye-bye lovely ladies.  These finally sold & I'm sad.  They were too small.


----------



## bronwynart

Black suede Tom's Wedge Desert Boots. Had to do a lot of walking.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Dsquared2


----------



## anasa

Look what came in the mail today.


----------



## fiona_uk

ericanjensen said:


> Gianvito Rossi


 
OMG! Thought they were bruises! Phew


----------



## mmcarron

Alexander Wang "Kamila"


----------



## sammie225

koolaburra knee high boots


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Wearing out my new shoes today 
Hmm... I'm actually not liking this dress... very wrinkly and doesn't fit well... Will need a new outfit to go out in later...

Dress - Helmut by Helmut Lang 
Leather obi belt - bought on the streets in Asia!
Bracelets (left arm) - all by Hermès
Cuff (right arm) - Raven Kauffman Couture
Heels - Givenchy "Guerra" shark tooth


----------



## stilly

ericanjensen said:


> *Gianvito Rossi


 
I love these!!!
They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wearing out my new shoes today
> Hmm... I'm actually not liking this dress... very wrinkly and doesn't fit well... Will need a new outfit to go out in later...
> 
> Dress - Helmut by Helmut Lang
> Leather obi belt - bought on the streets in Asia!
> Bracelets (left arm) - all by Hermès
> Cuff (right arm) - Raven Kauffman Couture
> Heels - Givenchy "Guerra" shark tooth
> 
> View attachment 2367367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2367368


 

These look amazing *CEC*!!!
Love the outfit!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> These look amazing *CEC*!!!
> Love the outfit!



Thanks Stilly! I ended up going out with a peachy/gold top, black blazer jacket, and black shorts though lol
Ughh... I feel bad now that it's too late to return that dress which I got on sale during the summer. I'm going to have to give it away.


----------



## DebbiNC

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wearing out my new shoes today
> Hmm... I'm actually not liking this dress... very wrinkly and doesn't fit well... Will need a new outfit to go out in later...



Wow! Very pretty!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

DebbiNC said:


> Wow! Very pretty!!



Thank you! They're my new favorite shoes


----------



## Anhel

shoeangel said:


> It's freezing here in Portland today, so I'm wearing my knee-high North Face furry boots...with my short little Nike running skirt.  Odd combo, but it works.
> 
> alssports.com/alssports/assets/product_images/PAAAIAJPFPMKHEFG.jpg


We rains, I wear boots from Vivienne Westwood


----------



## lucywife

Rochas slippers.
Admiring all the heels on the pictures though.


----------



## gail13

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks Stilly! I ended up going out with a peachy/gold top, black blazer jacket, and black shorts though lol
> Ughh... I feel bad now that it's too late to return that dress which I got on sale during the summer. I'm going to have to give it away.



I think the dress looks great on you, what don't you like about the fit?  The slight wrinkles in the top don't look bad.  If I were you I would keep it!


----------



## Kayapo97

Its cold and damp autumn day but I am just about to go out feeling warm wearing my lovely Brain Atwood suede stretch OTK boots paired with knee length cashmere wrap dress from Pure and Calvin Klein cropped leather jacket.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gail13 said:


> I think the dress looks great on you, what don't you like about the fit?  The slight wrinkles in the top don't look bad.  If I were you I would keep it!



Thank you! I don't know, my gut feeling is that there's something "off" about it. I find this often with Helmut Lang's stuff. It's like they try to do interesting cuts, but ends up not fitting right on me. The skirt part gets wrinkly easily too and it keeps on sliding up, so I have to keep pulling it down. And the top is like... really low cut which makes me feel like my boobs (not that a have a whole lot :shame are flashing everyone, but then at the same time there's all this fabric with the dolman sleeves which makes my upper body think, oh I'm not exposing too much skin. Ughhh... sorry this is probably my worst explanation of something that doesn't work right lol


----------



## megt10

Kayapo97 said:


> Its cold and damp autumn day but I am just about to go out feeling warm wearing my lovely Brain Atwood suede stretch OTK boots paired with knee length cashmere wrap dress from Pure and Calvin Klein cropped leather jacket.



Love the way these look.


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> Love the way these look.



Thanks Megt10.

They are great boots and teamed with my cashmere dress and leather jacket it was a great look. 

Worked well for the event I was involved as it kept me warm whilst looking fab. I talked to lots of people which was the objective of the event, although one perhaps got a bit carried away trying to chat me up


----------



## lucywife

Kayapo97 said:


> Its cold and damp autumn day but I am just about to go out feeling warm wearing my lovely Brain Atwood suede stretch OTK boots paired with knee length cashmere wrap dress from Pure and Calvin Klein cropped leather jacket.


Wow! I'm scrolling and scrolling down (on iPad) and boots never end. Beautiful color. 

I was wearing Malo navy suede moccasins.


----------



## Kayapo97

lucywife said:


> Wow! I'm scrolling and scrolling down (on iPad) and boots never end. Beautiful color.
> 
> I was wearing Malo navy suede moccasins.



Thanks, they have a great effect on making your legs look longer, even when you don't wear really short skirts.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel black ballet... so comfy


----------



## lucywife

Robert Clergerie brown suede oxfords, my favorites.


----------



## am2022

zara heeled burgundy loafers... ive given up finding the real celine ones so opted for a lookalike...


----------



## Frivole88

out on a late dinner with hubby. it's freezing outside so i paired my Prada ballet flats with some shimmery tights.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Joan & David


----------



## ericanjensen

*Alaia


----------



## Harpertoo

chloe booties from last season....


----------



## am2022

While at work : ferragamo vara!


----------



## Sink

Valentino gold studded smoking slippers. Pretty and comfy! :


----------



## wintersmelody

Unif Hellraisers in black! My absolute favorites!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Pollini


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> *Joan & David



Love the colour


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the colour



Thanks!  Me too


----------



## anasa

From my Instagram! These are my absolute favorite espadrilles, got them at the original La Manual Alpargatera in Barcelona. I'll be so sad when they break since I don't know when I can go back to Spain. Boo to the fact that espadrilles don't last very long! &#128544;


----------



## dragonette

ericanjensen said:


> *Pollini



Love these!


----------



## lucywife

ericanjensen said:


> *Alaia


Beautiful!

This is me (RV patent leather pumps) today, working hard as you can see. I'm wearing grandma socks because I have blisters.


----------



## TC1

New Doc Martens in Aztec brown..


----------



## umlm

my Chanel espadrill in canvas


----------



## .pursefiend.

ericanjensen said:


> *Pollini



these are awesome! 

-----

i'm wearing gucci flats. the most comfortable shoes i own


----------



## Blackboots3

keeping it simply with Chinese Laundry suede pointy toed booties. western style wit silver on the tips. love it


----------



## Strawberryplums

Today was a pink sparkly laced converse day...


----------



## Strawberryplums

Today was a pink sparkly laced converse day


----------



## mcpro

IM dicker in bronze


----------



## &&ilovebags

Rag & Bone booties


----------



## HappyLaura001

x


----------



## HappyLaura001




----------



## kickb0xingkid3

ericanjensen said:


> *Joan & David



great shoes, classic and great colour


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

ericanjensen said:


> *Gianvito Rossi



OMG wow. amazing high heels. hope you wear these often, these turn heads


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

LeeLee1098 said:


> Valentino!
> View attachment 2346093



Classic style (the best), with a great twist with the heel design! they look great! very eye catching  Your very pritty too


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

MissBambina said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk 120mm in neon green color



The jimmy choo anouk along with the CL pigalles are the best styles and most flattering style in my own opinion. I got to say the neon i thought is abit out there, as i think classic colours like black, red, dark blue are the best (and my favourite), but i got to say you make the neons look great!. You match them well with your outfit, and you have a great figure to show them off.

Great work!!!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

clu13 said:


> Miu miu glitter pumps
> View attachment 2272492



one word -> DAMN! 
Those are very sexy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV calf hair shoes


----------



## ericanjensen

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> OMG wow. amazing high heels. hope you wear these often, these turn heads



Thanks!  I do love them 






*Rick Owens today


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!  I do love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick Owens today


 
Love the look-love the boots


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Cl intern


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ericanjensen

Kurt Geiger


----------



## Harpertoo

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2390718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cl intern


Love these!


----------



## Harpertoo

Gianvito Rossi at the airport club....waiting, waiting....


----------



## Kayapo97

Harpertoo said:


> Gianvito Rossi at the airport club....waiting, waiting....



Very, berry nice!


----------



## HappyLaura001

ericanjensen said:


> Kurt Geiger


cute!


----------



## authenticplease

Rushed home from the office to have a picnic lunch with my Furbaby. 

Wearing my beloved Valentino Tan-go today


----------



## ericanjensen

Paul Andrew


----------



## Chanieish

authenticplease said:


> Rushed home from the office to have a picnic lunch with my Furbaby.
> 
> Wearing my beloved Valentino Tan-go today
> View attachment 2396709



So adorable! Both the dog and the chunky heel!


----------



## gl3rbie

I'm not wearing shoes/slippers at the moment.  Currently having my relaxing moment here at my secret place in the house.  I don't plan to get up and go out today. Just browsing and commenting for a stress free weekend


----------



## heychris1224

Wearing My Velvet Miu Miu


----------



## sammie225

koolaburra sasha boots  very nice and warm


----------



## stilly

ericanjensen said:


> Kurt Geiger


 
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

ericanjensen said:


> Paul Andrew


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dego

Does yesterday count? 
I wore these out dancing last night!
(Aldo)


----------



## anasa

Gloomy weather called for these babies. &#128513; Jimmy Choo for Hunter rain boots. My favorite part is that cute leopard print lining!


----------



## jess236

Black J. Crew Aggie ankle boots 
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_categor...001&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-3pva5RPaYe8ATcY*WC1nZg


----------



## shopliveluv

I had to take it back a couple years and keep it casual with my black high top converse!


----------



## SouthernLV

anasa said:


> Gloomy weather called for these babies. &#128513; Jimmy Choo for Hunter rain boots. My favorite part is that cute leopard print lining!
> View attachment 2404645




Cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

hhl4vr said:


> Love the look-love the boots


Thank you!


HappyLaura001 said:


> cute!


Thank you!


stilly said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you!


stilly said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!  I agree 







Ariat


----------



## chessmont

love those Ariat! I've never seen that style


----------



## sammie225

michael kors ankle boots


----------



## ericanjensen

*Guess


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Ecco Sculptured 65


----------



## maggiesze1

Keds for Kate Spade multi-glitter sneakers!! Love them!


----------



## Kayapo97

My Casadei blade boots and pucci dress.


----------



## ericanjensen

*Miu Miu


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> *Miu Miu


 
Love the colour-looks great with the jeans


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV bellerina flats


----------



## Dego

ericanjensen said:


> *Miu Miu



Very cute!


----------



## ericanjensen

Dego said:


> Very cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Mitzy

Y'all are stylish and beautiful!

It is FREEZING here and I am home today, so am in oversize black graphic t w/Eiffel Tower on it, gray leggings and cozy, toasty black Uggs. Staying warm!


----------



## Scottish Girl

Casadei


----------



## umlm

Totally freezing here in Europe ( for me it's freezing already). So these days only UGG ultra tall is my friend for everyday out.


----------



## jen1114

Salvatore ferragamo boot&#65281;


----------



## pseze

Felt like wearing these around the house today. Humberto S. Müller -- Armenia in metal champagne.


----------



## Zombie Girl

Black - Frye Paige tall riding boots.


----------



## pseze

Took my Bussola -  Woodville for a run around town today. Too bad my Itouch camera sucks, they are espresso and in the right light there is a hint of purple.


----------



## Solemony

Rag & Bone Harrow booties.


----------



## umlm

for today
Hermes Lennon ( picture took in my car)


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kayapo97 said:


> My Casadei blade boots and pucci dress.



is there a hidden platform in these boots? Are they comfortable?


----------



## Kayapo97

.pursefiend. said:


> is there a hidden platform in these boots? Are they comfortable?


The boots have a small visible platform and inside is a small hidden one which add up to I guess about 1/2 inch.  Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## lucywife

Scottish Girl said:


> Casadei


 so pretty!


----------



## ahnyah

Surface to Air Pandoras D
makes me look so tall


----------



## Scottish Girl

lucywife said:


> so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Dego

Today I'm in comfy indoor slippers, because last night I was wearing these...


----------



## Lena186

I wore my Balenciaga glove sandals indoor today, but felt that they were not hugging my feet, is that normal? I'm usually a size 39, but those where size 39.5, kindly help!


----------



## Lena186

Lena186 said:


> I wore my Balenciaga glove sandals indoor today, but felt that they were not hugging my feet, is that normal? I'm usually a size 39, but those where size 39.5, kindly help!



This is the pair


----------



## umlm

Went to Ikea in Switzerland today with my dear husband and daughter in these boots. Really comfortable shoes- Louis Vuitton


----------



## Dego

Happy New Year, everyone! I'm wearing these to the party tonight!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dego said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! I'm wearing these to the party tonight!



Very sexy!! I love them!


----------



## ericanjensen

Snow has melted and my feet don't get cold so I'm busting out my heels again 







*Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Snow has melted and my feet don't get cold so I'm busting out my heels again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Giuseppe Zanotti


 
Georgeous-looks great.


----------



## Dego

Sophie-Rose said:


> Very sexy!! I love them!



Thanks! I love them too, my calf muscles are still sore though...


----------



## ericanjensen

hhl4vr said:


> Georgeous-looks great.



Thank you!

People think I'm nuts for wearing open toe shoes in the Winter but my feet don't get cold!






Alaia


----------



## Lena186

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> People think I'm nuts for wearing open toe shoes in the Winter but my feet don't get cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia



Oh... Amazing pair!


----------



## Lena186

Was wearing Camilla Skovgaard zip back sandal... I love open toes in winter as well


----------



## karinapricilla

CL manouvra flats&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> My Casadei blade boots and pucci dress.



Oh wow... I totally missed this post - AMAZING shot! LOVE those blade boots, so fierce


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Vince sweater
Hudson Jeans
Manolo Blahnik *Digas*

Sorry for the extremely dirty mirror. I'm not home now, so it's NOT my mirror!!! lol


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oh wow... I totally missed this post - AMAZING shot! LOVE those blade boots, so fierce




Thanks CEC, I was practising with the camera.


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Vince sweater
> Hudson Jeans
> Manolo Blahnik *Digas*
> 
> Sorry for the extremely dirty mirror. I'm not home now, so it's NOT my mirror!!! lol
> 
> View attachment 2450435
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450436


Love those Manolo booties!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks CEC, I was practising with the camera.



lol no need to practice, I think you're already a pro!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Tory Burch Chandra Loafers


----------



## ericanjensen

Gianvito Rossi


----------



## Solemony

Rag & Bone


----------



## Lena186

ericanjensen said:


> Gianvito Rossi



They seem comfortable...great shoes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Alexander McQueen velvet slippers


----------



## solouloulou

ericanjensen said:


> Gianvito Rossi


Stunning. What an amazing pair. Love love the color


----------



## ericanjensen

Loeffler Randall Emerson booties


----------



## Lena186

ericanjensen said:


> Gianvito Rossi



Do they run tts?


----------



## Frivole88

Valentino red Lizard rockstuds


----------



## ericanjensen

Lena186 said:


> They seem comfortable...great shoes


Thank you!


solouloulou said:


> Stunning. What an amazing pair. Love love the color


Me too.  They are so pretty!


Lena186 said:


> Do they run tts?


Yes, they do.






Pollini


----------



## Lena186

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Me too.  They are so pretty!
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pollini



Another great choice, enjoy them


----------



## PerfectShoe

Genna DVF boots in black.


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Me too.  They are so pretty!
> 
> Yes, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pollini


 
Another great outfit.   Those are very great boots-they seem to have great grip.


----------



## ericanjensen

Lena186 said:


> Another great choice, enjoy them





hhl4vr said:


> Another great outfit.   Those are very great boots-they seem to have great grip.



Thank you!  They do have good grip but the heel is quite high so they aren't the most comfy boots ever.  I wore them to Comic Con last year & that was a mistake.  I was in pain


----------



## sammie225

isabel marant prescotts


----------



## Trayler

Loeffler Randall Matilde


----------



## Ralli

Gucci Jacquelyne pumps ($100 via eBay, BNIB!)
Burberry sweater and Barney's Coop trousers


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Trayler said:


> Loeffler Randall Matilde
> 
> View attachment 2472576



Nice boots. I also had to compliment on your lovely LV artsy! Beautiful!


----------



## sammie225

again the prescott boots


----------



## MR14

Preparing for Spring with my Valentino Fuchsia Rockstud Pumps


----------



## yakusoku.af

Isabel Marant Bayley Sneakers


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel navy flat


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Dego said:


> Does yesterday count?
> I wore these out dancing last night!
> (Aldo)



Those are really great!  I think my bf has the same pair!


----------



## Manchoo78

Snowy day in NYC, wearing Hunter boots in purple


----------



## Kayapo97

Manchoo78 said:


> Snowy day in NYC, wearing Hunter boots in purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482236


Great colour!!
Hunter are the best wellington boots


----------



## Manchoo78

Kayapo97 said:


> Great colour!!
> Hunter are the best wellington boots




Thanks! I love them!


----------



## Pandaemonium

Distressed black, Frye Jenna Disc in tall.  

Pretty much the only boot I wear year around.


http://www.thefryecompany.com/womens-boots/view-all/76391/jenna-disc


----------



## Lena186

Pandaemonium said:


> Distressed black, Frye Jenna Disc in tall.
> 
> Pretty much the only boot I wear year around.
> 
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/womens-boots/view-all/76391/jenna-disc



Very edgy and nice


----------



## Lena186

Does anyone know if Valentino shoes run TTS generally? TIA


----------



## lovely64

Red saintlaurent booties.


----------



## lovely64

Lena186 said:


> Does anyone know if Valentino shoes run TTS generally? TIA



Yes they do, Im a 38.5 in most designers and valentino too.


----------



## Lena186

lovely64 said:


> Yes they do, Im a 38.5 in most designers and valentino too.



Thank you


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

I'm wearing my Ferragamo Bermuda jellies! I live in these lately.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

May I joint with my new baby 




Oxford ballerina in beige poudre


----------



## Anhel

lovely64 said:


> Red saintlaurent booties.
> 
> View attachment 2488565


Cool look


----------



## lovely64

Anhel said:


> Cool look



Thanks!


----------



## lovely64

Valentino.


----------



## karinapricilla

valentino!


----------



## demicouture

lovely64 said:


> Red saintlaurent booties.
> 
> View attachment 2488565




Lovely!!!!!


----------



## lovely64

demicouture said:


> Lovely!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## jmcadon

Koolaburra studded boots...it is cold and rainy here!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Christian Louboutin Maggie


----------



## lovely64

Well, not wearing but posing, lol, still not dry enough weather.

Hermes jumpingboots in etoupe.


----------



## MarikaBe

Sanita Clogs in natural leather... Yeah, still full of snow here!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I"m wearing my red mid calf Hunter boots.


----------



## Manchoo78

Wearing tall leather Gucci boots in cognac while sitting at the gate in airport


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Today i am wearing my colorful new balance sneakers


----------



## MomLuvsBags

jadeaymanalac said:


> Today i am wearing my colorful new balance sneakers
> 
> View attachment 2510668




Like the sneakers, LOVE the BAL bag!!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

MomLuvsBags said:


> Like the sneakers, LOVE the BAL bag!!!!




Thanks


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing my casadei leather blade boots this evening with my new Burberry leather dress .


----------



## Lena186

Wearing YSL patent grey heels


----------



## megt10

I wore for the first time even though I have had them for about 3 years these Manolo Blahniks.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Today I am wearing my Diemme Pony Hair Slip On Sneakers. These baby are so comfy, like I am stepping on heavens cloud &#9729;&#65039;&#9729;&#65039;&#9729;&#65039;


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm digging these Michael Kors boots. With my Brandaholics points they were more than 55 percent off on 6pm.com!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> I wore for the first time even though I have had them for about 3 years these Manolo Blahniks.


 
Great shoes Meg - and so good to see you posting again!

B


----------



## ericanjensen

*Brian Atwood


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> Great shoes Meg - and so good to see you posting again!
> 
> B



Thank you B!


----------



## Sutefi

Felt super bright today so I wore my pink shoes Everyone has such pretty shoes here!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Wore my Clarks grey boots today (yesterday)...more snow ! But I ordered some Minnetonka Soft -t mocassins from DSW with Christmas gift certificates ! Can't wait to get them...I kind of have a lot of mocassins from Minnetonka, the suede ones...these are my first smooth leather ones! Hope I like them..will post some pics when I get them


----------



## Bitten

Wore my Jimmy Choo nude patent 24/7 Lizzies - I think they're getting quite worn now, even though I bought two pairs originally and try to spread the wear as much as possible - so I'm probably going to need to replace them soon


----------



## ericanjensen

Report signature


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Gianvito Rossi
*


----------



## umlm

Chanel Two tones Ballerinas


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Varina in rouge


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi
> *
> 
> View attachment 2523007
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523008


CEC,


You look lovely.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Kayapo97 said:


> CEC,
> 
> 
> You look lovely.



Thanks K! GR's shoes are growing on me


----------



## Pazdzernika

lovely64 said:


> Red saintlaurent booties.
> 
> View attachment 2488565




In my opinion Saint Laurent (I miss the Yves!) makes the best booties! So chic!


----------



## lovely64

Pazdzernika said:


> In my opinion Saint Laurent (I miss the Yves!) makes the best booties! So chic!



Thank you!!

Today was a rockstud day, not outside though!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Lena186 said:


> Does anyone know if Valentino shoes run TTS generally? TIA




I have to say in my experience I've  had to go half a size up. I know the leather eventually gives and the 37s technically fit me, but the 37.5s were comfy right out of the box.


----------



## Pazdzernika

jadeaymanalac said:


> Today I am wearing my Diemme Pony Hair Slip On Sneakers. These baby are so comfy, like I am stepping on heavens cloud &#9729;&#65039;&#9729;&#65039;&#9729;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2518825




Fab!  We're CDC twinsies!  For a second I thought you were wearing an H scarf and I was like, "OMG I don't recognise that design!" Then I realised it was your shirt!


----------



## Lena186

Pazdzernika said:


> I have to say in my experience I've  had to go half a size up. I know the leather eventually gives and the 37s technically fit me, but the 37.5s were comfy right out of the box.



ITA now after I got my first pair of Valentino, it is better to go half a size up. Thank you


----------



## Pazdzernika

Lena186 said:


> ITA now after I got my first pair of Valentino, it is better to go half a size up. Thank you




Ah, you've got them already? Congrats!! Looking forward to seeing them make an appearance here!  

I have to say, those shoes are for sure dangerous. I'm not a leg-crosser but an ankle-crosser.  These shoes drew blood! Definitely in leg-crossing mode with these shoes. LOL


----------



## Lena186

Lol. I will take a picture for sure But I didn't get the rockstud, not yet. I got a pair of open toe boots.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Pazdzernika said:


> Fab!  We're CDC twinsies!  For a second I thought you were wearing an H scarf and I was like, "OMG I don't recognise that design!" Then I realised it was your shirt!




 Yey TWINSIES!!! I got my CDC just this year before the price increase and I am very lucky find this in my size. Hahaha! The sweatshirt is by Isaac y Manu and I love their prints!


----------



## ericanjensen

Miu Miu


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Miu Miu


 

 These are very lovely.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> Varina in rouge



Love Varina


----------



## ericanjensen

hhl4vr said:


> These are very lovely.



Thank you!  Today I'm wearing Rodo Swarovski crystal heels.  They are so awesome


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Varina in champagne gold. Gave me a little blister though(


----------



## fightthesunrise

Victoria's Secret loafers with clear and black crystals. In the sun they're so pretty!  My first time getting shoes from VS, and pleasantly surprised.


----------



## AJMICK

My tried and true Boden leopard print sixties heels. I get compliments every single time I wear them - today it was from the teenagers, ahem, interns in my office.


----------



## Thebestofshoes

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi*
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523007
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523008


 

love these, very classic


----------



## ericanjensen

Azzedine Alaia


----------



## beautyinlaw

I couldn't wait any longer for spring shoes. I just couldn't. I'm wearing these lovely Kate Spade's to the office today.


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Azzedine Alaia


 
Those are very lovely.  Looks great with the jeans-bring on spring


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Azzedine Alaia





Love those!


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Love those!



Thank you


----------



## ericanjensen

hhl4vr said:


> Those are very lovely.  Looks great with the jeans-bring on spring



Yes!  So ready for Spring   Thanks!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

NY has finally been seeing some decent weather lately. Decided to take advantage & wear my TB Revas


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Louis Vuitton , Oxford ballerina in rose poudre


----------



## Dego

Paulo Biondini leather ankle boots.


----------



## designer1

Wearing my black Casablanca flats ( I have them in every color since they're only $45 ). Leather and quite comfortable , made in Morocco , each pair is different ( handcrafted). Soooo unique aren't they ?


----------



## Manchoo78

Heading to dinner then Broadway show. Wearing Gucci Gloria pumps!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Manchoo78 said:


> Heading to dinner then Broadway show. Wearing Gucci Gloria pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543716




These are fab. Enjoy your night!


----------



## Manchoo78

alyssaxnicole said:


> These are fab. Enjoy your night!




Thanks


----------



## coutureddd

brought out my YSL Evalyn flats for the spring weather this saturday in NYC!


----------



## designer1

coutureddd said:


> brought out my YSL Evalyn flats for the spring weather this saturday in NYC!



Interesting, I never thought to wear my leopard print flats with  royal blue coloured pants


----------



## fightthesunrise

Tory Burch Chandra Sparkle Smoking Slipper in black


----------



## ksheika

I'm wearing Jimmy Choo pumps today.


----------



## Manchoo78

Wearing Jimmy Choo Merritt pumps


----------



## sunflower_13

Chanel Espadrilles.


----------



## SerillaK

BeBe Belinda


----------



## Manchoo78

Jimmy Choo Abel pumps


----------



## fightthesunrise

Silver Ballerinas


----------



## bkhawk

LOEFFLER RANDALL Tamsin pumps in Ocelot. I got them for an awesome price on amazon


----------



## fightthesunrise

The first lazy day in nearly two weeks, you'll bet I'll be wearing slippers!  

Tory Burch Coley Slippers


----------



## Manchoo78

Ready for spring in NYC! Wearing nude Gucci Noah pumps for the first time!


----------



## umlm

Hermes Lennon


----------



## ememtiny

bkhawk said:


> View attachment 2548395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOEFFLER RANDALL Tamsin pumps in Ocelot. I got them for an awesome price on amazon




I LOVE those! Are they comfortable??!


----------



## mbernstein

stilly said:


> Wore my Icone boots with a J. Crew skirt to work today on a snowy day...


Would really like to know where to get a pair of the black Icone boots, they are sexy


----------



## umlm

Chanel flats


----------



## Pazdzernika

umlm said:


> View attachment 2553965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Lennon




These look great! I'm a big H fan and I've thought about these shoes - are they comfortable? Did you post profile shots of them anywhere else?  What colour are they?


----------



## Pazdzernika

fightthesunrise said:


> The first lazy day in nearly two weeks, you'll bet I'll be wearing slippers!
> 
> Tory Burch Coley Slippers
> View attachment 2549777




Easily my favourite pair posted as of late.


----------



## umlm

Pazdzernika said:


> These look great! I'm a big H fan and I've thought about these shoes - are they comfortable? Did you post profile shots of them anywhere else?  What colour are they?


Dear Pazdzernika, they are very comfortable. The color is brown, last year I saw on Hermes.com they sold in France for 790Euros but not avaiable in many sizes. I put the profile pictures of this on my instagram and also on What is your last Hermes purchase. Hermes leather is the best of all, I must admit. I started to be their fan too, but the price for bag is really over expensive for me ( for now). Hope that helps


----------



## Pazdzernika

umlm said:


> Dear Pazdzernika, they are very comfortable. The color is brown, last year I saw on Hermes.com they sold in France for 790Euros but not avaiable in many sizes. I put the profile pictures of this on my instagram and also on What is your last Hermes purchase. Hermes leather is the best of all, I must admit. I started to be their fan too, but the price for bag is really over expensive for me ( for now). Hope that helps




Hehe, I ran over to the H purchase thread to check 'em out.  Very very pretty!  I'm starting to get into Chelsea style boots and I'm glad I came across you post! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

umlm said:


> View attachment 2563048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel flats



These look so lovely on you! May I ask if it was recently purchased??


----------



## umlm

Chinese Warrior said:


> These look so lovely on you! May I ask if it was recently purchased??


dear Chinese warrior, yes, my chanel flats were recently offered to me by a friend but it was from 2011 season, i think. it showed on the shoes box


----------



## fightthesunrise

An old pair of camel Aldo loafers with studs and crystals


----------



## fightthesunrise

Pazdzernika said:


> Easily my favourite pair posted as of late.




 Thanks! I live in them when I don't have to go anywhere. They're so comfortable.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Rain boots from Flavio, a Spanish brand


----------



## deltalady

YSL Tribtoo


----------



## ninjanna

Received them from the mail and straight on my feet they go! 
SENSO Bertie IV ankle boots with rose gold zipper detail


----------



## bkhawk

Yes! They make them in flats as well and I almost got those instead, but I'm glad I went for the heels because I swear I think I could walk all around the city in them as if I were wearing flats. I've yet to test the theory, but I highly recommend them.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Chanel Silver Ballerinas


----------



## Jengybengy

Ferragamo varina pumps


----------



## fightthesunrise

Ferragamo Varina Patent Flats in Verde Acqua


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik BB pumps


----------



## fightthesunrise

Bloch Keeley Snake Ballet Flats


----------



## bkhawk

[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2570954[/ATTACH] Jimmy Choo Abel in nude patent. So so comfy


----------



## All Smiles

Ferragamo Rilly... so fun and playful


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV leopard belle de jour


----------



## sarahloveslouis

What a fun thread!  

I'm wearing my Marc by Marc Jacobs Mouse Ballerinas


----------



## LuxAddicted

sarahloveslouis said:


> What a fun thread!
> 
> I'm wearing my Marc by Marc Jacobs Mouse Ballerinas



Very cute!

I'm wearing well loved Miu Miu pumps today.


----------



## Lena186

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 2571680
> 
> Ferragamo Rilly... so fun and playful



This hot pink is beautiful!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

sarahloveslouis said:


> What a fun thread!
> 
> I'm wearing my Marc by Marc Jacobs Mouse Ballerinas



Those mice are adorable!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

LuxAddicted said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I'm wearing well loved Miu Miu pumps today.



Gorgeous shoes (so random but I love your nails!)


----------



## Eli84

Burberry rain boots


----------



## Dior Junkie

Just found this thread and am loving all the photos posted by everyone.  Today I'm wearing my Lanvins. Saw them in my closet this morning and realized that I haven't worn them for more than a year.


----------



## Dior Junkie

Alexander Mcqueen. Also wore them recently


----------



## Lena186

Dior Junkie said:


> Just found this thread and am loving all the photos posted by everyone.  Today I'm wearing my Lanvins. Saw them in my closet this morning and realized that I haven't worn them for more than a year.



They are spectacular!!


----------



## LuxAddicted

Dior Junkie said:


> Just found this thread and am loving all the photos posted by everyone.  Today I'm wearing my Lanvins. Saw them in my closet this morning and realized that I haven't worn them for more than a year.


Beautiful, love the chain detail!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Broke out my new Zara block heel sandals; hope they are comfortable..


----------



## fightthesunrise

Old flats from Bakers. One of my favorite cheaper pairs.


----------



## hhl4vr

Dior Junkie said:


> Just found this thread and am loving all the photos posted by everyone.  Today I'm wearing my Lanvins. Saw them in my closet this morning and realized that I haven't worn them for more than a year.


 
Those are really pretty, glad you found them.  Hope you do not wait a while year to wear them again.  thanks for sharing


----------



## LadySapphire

Dior Junkie said:


> Just found this thread and am loving all the photos posted by everyone.  Today I'm wearing my Lanvins. Saw them in my closet this morning and realized that I haven't worn them for more than a year.



These are gorgeous! You should wear them more often, they look great


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Espadrilles


----------



## LuxAddicted

Miss Dior patent peep toe pumps. The color is hard to capture.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Pointy toe Victoria's Secret Swarovski-studded flats


----------



## umlm

in Marbella-spain for vacation with my hubby, my mum and my son. at Mijas village in Chanel sneakers


----------



## Esquared72

Sam Edelman Felicia in Navy


----------



## Animalove

It's finally warm here in ny! So I'm breaking out this old pair of puccis ( the ones on the right)


----------



## mcpro

Isabel marant dicker


----------



## umlm

Gucci heel for dinner with my hubby and colleagues from his company


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

deltalady said:


> Chanel Espadrilles



Oh, want some of these so bad.


----------



## stephci

Jeffrey campbell skull booties


----------



## ericanjensen

Cesare Paciotti


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Cesare Paciotti


 
Great look


----------



## LuxAddicted

Miu Miu studded bow flats today


----------



## lovely64

Spring colours.


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> Spring colours.
> 
> View attachment 2583956




Love!!!


----------



## lovely64

rdgldy said:


> Love!!!


 Thank you! I know I already told you but your rockstud pic makes me weak! LOL!


----------



## ericanjensen

hhl4vr said:


> Great look



Thank you!


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Cesare Paciotti




Love your look of those CP boots and jeans


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Love your look of those CP boots and jeans



Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My search for these Steve Madden leopard sneakers has finally ended! Could not find them in southern Spain and London. Here they are in Istanbul and at a fab price too&#128525;


----------



## Lena186

Chinese Warrior said:


> My search for these Steve Madden leopard sneakers has finally ended! Could not find them in southern Spain and London. Here they are in Istanbul and at a fab price too&#128525;


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Here's what shoes I am wearing today: 

Chanel Espadrilles! Love these bad boys sooooo comfy!


----------



## LuxAddicted

jadeaymanalac said:


> Here's what shoes I am wearing today:
> 
> Chanel Espadrilles! Love these bad boys sooooo comfy!
> 
> View attachment 2587810
> 
> View attachment 2587811



Very nice, especially with the Chanel graffiti backpack!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV belle du jours


----------



## mbernstein

Super nice!



ericanjensen said:


> Cesare Paciotti


----------



## ninjanna

My brand new Marc by Marc Jacobs loafers


----------



## jadeaymanalac

My shoes today 



Dr. Martens






http://lookbook.nu/look/6125823


----------



## chessmont

luv those Docs!


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Tony Lama boots


----------



## Lena186

Givenchy,I like them but they are not so comfy!




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ericanjensen

mbernstein said:


> Super nice!



Thanks!






*Azzedine Alaia


----------



## hhl4vr

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Azzedine Alaia


 

Another pretty combo from you.  thanks for sharing


----------



## Lena186

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Azzedine Alaia



Lovely shoes!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Rick Owens


----------



## saintgermain

^^gorgeous!


----------



## ksheika

Dumond flats


----------



## designer1

Nude ballet flats from One1Earth! Soooo comfy I have them in many colors. Can you believe they're only $45 , genuine leather too!!


----------



## fantabulous

A pair of beige wedges from BCBG!


----------



## ericanjensen

*Dsquared2


----------



## Suzan

Massimo Dutti moccasins


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV belle de jour


----------



## cilantropig

New Kate Spade flats snatched off ebay.


----------



## lovely64

New rockstuds, calfhair leopard.


----------



## ericanjensen

Moschino


----------



## Epona

for last few weeks - Adidas Stan Smith.


----------



## lovely64

Valentino:


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Benetton camouflage sneakers


----------



## lovely64

Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Steve Madden leopard sneakers


----------



## cilantropig

lovely64 said:


> Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 2624288


Yay! they're lovely on you. Love your belt too


----------



## lovely64

cilantropig said:


> Yay! they're lovely on you. Love your belt too



Thank you!


----------



## cilantropig

SF carla after my feet was abused by some flats yesterday. Ferragamo makes the most comfortable shoes...


----------



## DizzyFairy

Went hiking today... Wore my Adidas sneakers


----------



## Slc9

I really enjoyed my new pink Ivanka ***** shoes last night


----------



## Solemony

Givenchy sandals .


----------



## Dior Junkie

Today - Roger Vivier flats.  Love this luscious red color


----------



## mytnguyen26

SF Vara in Black Patent Leather. Sooo shiny!!


----------



## pmburk

Jack Rogers Navajos


----------



## fantabulous

Gentle Souls Women's Break My Heart Sandal
http://beta.bondswell.com/remotesharebig/53850b69ee6370f99a000001


----------



## fantabulous

Outfit:

Freestyle Women's shorts in Khaki
Alfred Dunner top
Gentle Souls Women's Break My Heart Sandal
Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC Convertible Cross-Body Handbag

Image: http://beta.bondswell.com/remotesharebig/53850b69ee6370f99a000001


----------



## pmburk

Jack Rogers Navajos again today


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Varina in red


----------



## flowerboy

No name cheap pair I found at Indian store


----------



## pmburk

Jack Rogers white/platinum Navajos


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Varina in champagne gold


----------



## Sophie-Rose

White converse


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cilantropig said:


> SF carla after my feet was abused by some flats yesterday. Ferragamo makes the most comfortable shoes...



Beautiful and I agree, love their shoes!


----------



## Stellaxoxo

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2605001
> 
> 
> Nude ballet flats from One1Earth! Soooo comfy I have them in many colors. Can you believe they're only $45 , genuine leather too!!



Can you link me to this brand? I'm looking for comfortable shoes but I can't seem to find that brand anywhere.


----------



## cilantropig

Dior Junkie said:


> Today - Roger Vivier flats.  Love this luscious red color


So pretty, they almost look like they are liquid, kind reminds me the red wax seal on Makers Mark in a good way


----------



## ericanjensen

Alaia


----------



## Kayapo97

ericanjensen said:


> Alaia




Another lovely pair of shoes, you look fab.


----------



## ericanjensen

Kayapo97 said:


> Another lovely pair of shoes, you look fab.



Thank you!  I love this pair


----------



## LolasCloset

ericanjensen said:


> Alaia


Whoa, these are FAB! I love the curve of the pitch to the heel on these.


----------



## ericanjensen

LolasCloset said:


> Whoa, these are FAB! I love the curve of the pitch to the heel on these.



Thanks!  They are pretty awesome


----------



## sabgianna

Chanel with pearl 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## designer1

Stellaxoxo said:


> Can you link me to this brand? I'm looking for comfortable shoes but I can't seem to find that brand anywhere.


I sent you a private message, as I wasn't sure we are allowed to link webpages.


----------



## pseze

Gucci Sunset


----------



## Espinosa

Simone Rocha glitter oxfords.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

MANGO sandals


----------



## lovely64

Aqua rockstuds.


----------



## alyssaxnicole

lovely64 said:


> Aqua rockstuds.
> 
> View attachment 2652042




Love these! &#128525;


----------



## lovely64

alyssaxnicole said:


> Love these! &#128525;



Thank you!


----------



## Bitten

My (new!) Charlotte Olympia leopard print Vera's:


----------



## umlm




----------



## clu13

umlm said:


> View attachment 2654896




I love these - I usually find LV sneakers too flashy. What are they called?


----------



## clu13

LV oxford ballet


----------



## PrincessCypress

Frye Carmen woven boots...love them!


----------



## lovely64

Two of my fav things, hermes and converse.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Wearing my fuchsia YSL Tribute 75mm sandals today for the first time...they're so comfy!


----------



## sammie225

red-bottoms  christian louboutin bandra


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## PrincessCypress

Black croc embossed YSL Tribute 105 sandals.


----------



## umlm

clu13 said:


> I love these - I usually find LV sneakers too flashy. What are they called?


Dear Clu13, I really have no idea what they called. I bought them from a friend that bought many shoes but doesn't use them all. I love these shoes because they are comfy and light for summer. And since I have to wear orthopedic insole for my feet, I have no other choice except sneakers.


----------



## TC1

CL Nuria Zebra print pony hair flats


----------



## september1985

Manolo Blahnik BB in white patent


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals in black goosebump suede


----------



## Ailey

lovely64 said:


> Two of my fav things, hermes and converse.
> 
> View attachment 2660459




Nice! Love your stacking combo.


----------



## lovely64

Ailey said:


> Nice! Love your stacking combo.



Thank you!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 2667700
> 
> Manolo Blahnik BB in white patent


Gorgeous!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

deltalady said:


> Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals in black goosebump suede


Very pretty!


----------



## sabgianna

CL Annees Folles 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Stellaxoxo

designer1 said:


> I sent you a private message, as I wasn't sure we are allowed to link webpages.



Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Kayapo97

Slightly late posting but wore my Monique 140 boots out on Saturday 
second time since I got them.
Paired them with a leather mini-skirt and white silk blouse. 


Had a fab night!


----------



## umlm

sabgianna said:


> CL Annees Folles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669540
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


In fact, I love your bag ( more interested in your bag than your shoes) But they are lovely.


----------



## september1985

Christian Louboutin 
Pigalle 120 red spikes


----------



## lovely64

Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles. Very comfy!


----------



## 4Elegance

PrincessCypress said:


> Frye Carmen woven boots...love them!




Love these.  They look great


----------



## PrincessCypress

4Elegance said:


> Love these.  They look great



Thank you, 4Elegance!


----------



## LolasCloset

sabgianna said:


> CL Annees Folles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669540
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



These are beautiful! Are they F/W 2014?


----------



## sabgianna

LolasCloset said:


> These are beautiful! Are they F/W 2014?




Thank you! Oh no dear they are from couple years ago actually.


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## planetaries

Charlotte Olympia Sandy, my latest sale purchase. They're so gorgeous in person, I can't stop staring at my feet!


----------



## deltalady

YSL Palais


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffrey Campbell sandals today

Valentino heels tomorrow


----------



## Perfect Day

label.hoe said:


> Christian Louboutin
> Pigalle 120 red spikes
> View attachment 2672089



Love these!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

planetaries said:


> Charlotte Olympia Sandy, my latest sale purchase. They're so gorgeous in person, I can't stop staring at my feet!
> 
> View attachment 2679495



Do these have heels or are they flat?


----------



## planetaries

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Do these have heels or are they flat?



Mine are flat, but you can buy a version with a heel.


----------



## Babskidoodles

Black TopShop Ballet Flats which are my work staples coz I walk around a lot and they are really comfortable


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

planetaries said:


> Mine are flat, but you can buy a version with a heel.



Awesome, love that they are flats. Most flats are kind of boring looking, these are gorgeous.


----------



## Freckles1

My Prada wedges


----------



## Freckles1

My Florentini & Baker suede booties


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## bugsy2085

Charlotte Olympia Capri Cats &#128571;


----------



## rutabaga

Birk Gizehs; changed into Paul Green Lexi bow sandals when I got into the office


----------



## Chinese Warrior

AM: Varina in rouge 
PM: Varina in champagne gold


----------



## megt10

Balenciaga Wedge sandals. They are perfect for heading to the mall.


----------



## clu13

Louis Vuitton oh really pumps in amarante


----------



## PrincessCypress

Schutz Athena espadrilles in black lace.


----------



## Espinosa

Got these babies today!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Espinosa said:


> Got these babies today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691485
> View attachment 2691486




Love them!!!


----------



## Mitzy

Blue Coach wedge thongs.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Lena186

Valentino 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bugsy2085

Charlotte Olympia Sunkissed kitties


----------



## LuxAddicted

Lena186 said:


> Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693727
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Beautiful booties! 





bugsy2085 said:


> View attachment 2693785
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Sunkissed kitties




Adorable!


----------



## Lena186

LuxAddicted said:


> Beautiful booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!



Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Dior Junkie

Rag and Bone Harrow booties


----------



## umlm

louis vuitton sneakers


----------



## Arlene619

My Valentino Rockstud pumps in poudre &#128525;


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik BB pumps


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Tulip Bow flats &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Kayapo97

deltalady said:


> Manolo Blahnik BB pumps



Love those


----------



## deltalady

Wearing my new Prada pumps today


----------



## Lena186

My Etro parrot sandals




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## SLCsocialite

Charlotte Olympia Neon Dolly.


----------



## deltalady

Diane Von Furstenberg Luna sandal


----------



## gatorpooh

Gucci today


----------



## LoVeinLA

My Havianas


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry flats


----------



## Ilgin

Lanvin flats


----------



## deltalady

Christian Louboutin New Simple pumps


----------



## ShariLee

My gucci horsebit loafers.


----------



## ScottyGal

ShariLee said:


> My gucci horsebit loafers.
> 
> View attachment 2707803
> 
> View attachment 2707810
> View attachment 2707814



I want these shoes so badly! I have been eyeing them up for months..

How are they comfort and fit wise? I don't have any shoes by Gucci and am usually a UK 6 but sometimes find a UK 5.5 fits too


----------



## ShariLee

_Lee said:


> I want these shoes so badly! I have been eyeing them up for months..
> 
> How are they comfort and fit wise? I don't have any shoes by Gucci and am usually a UK 6 but sometimes find a UK 5.5 fits too




I have two colors!! And want another!!! I love them!  They are super comfortable. I have a wide foot and these were fine which made me so happy bc finding fashionable, comfortable shoes is hard for me.  
If an open toe shoe offers a wide option I  a 6. If not I am a 6 1/2.
Closed toe shoes are a little more tricky for me. I am usually a 7 1/2 in closed toe shoes(chanel ballerina flats) but with these gucci loafers I am a 7.


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik Raviota pumps


----------



## lovely64

Alaia sandals,


----------



## sushi255

Tory burch


----------



## pseze

Prada Cocco Flower


----------



## ScottyGal

Today's shoes


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden loafers/slippers


----------



## Ilgin

Burberry espadrilles


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## designer1

My black matte Tieks, not as comfy as I thought they'd be for the price, but still more comfortable than most flats I own!


----------



## Ilgin

Golden Goose


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia kitty flats (black)


----------



## Freckles1

My beautiful rose gold YSL Tribute sandals


----------



## ScottyGal

Boots from Dune


----------



## gatorpooh

Christian Louboutin So Kate &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ilgin

Birkenstock


----------



## gatorpooh

Wearing my Betsey Johnson Blue's to a wedding &#128525;


----------



## Perfect Day

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin So Kate &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718136



&#9829; Perfect


----------



## ScottyGal

Boots by Blonde + Blonde


----------



## Ailey

Valentino rockstud flats


----------



## LeeLee1098

Christian Louboutin Catch Me booties


----------



## ScottyGal

Same boots as yesterday


----------



## PrincessCypress

My orange Valentino rockstuds...for the first time!


----------



## New-New

My Balenciaga arena sneakers


----------



## chessmont

New-New said:


> View attachment 2725756
> 
> My Balenciaga arena sneakers



I like them!


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia kitty flats (black)


----------



## PrincessCypress

Dune London "Kacey" bling sandals.


----------



## Lena186

PrincessCypress said:


> My orange Valentino rockstuds...for the first time!



Love your bag! May I know which brand?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cmrDesign

YSL Tribute 105


----------



## PrincessCypress

Lena186 said:


> Love your bag! May I know which brand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you, Lena186!!! This bag is a Bottega Veneta, but it's from a past season. I believe it was called a mini fringe.


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada


----------



## Lena186

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, Lena186!!! This bag is a Bottega Veneta, but it's from a past season. I believe it was called a mini fringe.



Thank you, it's beautiful 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstud Noir caged flats &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Pardon the swollen feet...it is hot in Florida today!!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Loeffler Randall studded espadrilles


----------



## fiona_uk

Back in my knee high boots cos summer is over here in the UK now...and I do love my boots! hehe


----------



## gatorpooh

Going super casual in my Gucci sandals today.


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin


----------



## Onye54

At work with my Valentino Rockstud Heels


----------



## babysunshine

Anna nucci heels.


----------



## cocosapphire

Diane von Furstenberg studded flats


----------



## Lena186

Maison Martin Margiela....super comfy&#128525;




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dior Junkie

Great looking shoes ladies! Love them all


----------



## Dior Junkie

B Brian Atwood 4 inch heels. Incredibly comfortable


----------



## Lena186

Do Prada shoes in general run tts? TIA


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## Dior Junkie

Alaia


----------



## Lena186

Dior Junkie said:


> View attachment 2733520
> 
> 
> Alaia



Lovely !


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo Abel pumps


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## gatorpooh

Wearing my Sophia Webster Isla boots today.


----------



## Kayapo97

gatorpooh said:


> Wearing my Sophia Webster Isla boots today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734376



very nice, congrats


----------



## gatorpooh

Kayapo97 said:


> very nice, congrats



Thank you


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada


----------



## traciilicious

Ferragamo varina flats


----------



## babysunshine

Aldo flats.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Lena186

Aperlai




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## vanity1028

Valentino


----------



## ScottyGal

These sandals from Marks & Spencer.


----------



## cocosapphire

Coach


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Givenchy Shark Lock boots


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanel Flats


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

traciilicious said:


> Ferragamo varina flats
> 
> View attachment 2735849



Pink Ferragamo flats are drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## traciilicious

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Chanel Flats




I'm eyeing these Chanel flats &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

traciilicious said:


> I'm eyeing these Chanel flats &#128525;&#128525;



I am eyeing another pair of Ferragamos.  I wore my first two into the ground.


----------



## cocosapphire

Kate Spade


----------



## vanity1028

Valentino rockstud


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner


----------



## Kayapo97

Just been wearing my Brian Atwood Nikki boots with my green sweater dress by Gucci.


A slightly military look; probably appropriate given NATO meeting in Wales today and current situation!


----------



## gatorpooh

Still rocking the pink Chuck's at 40 &#128516;


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## cocosapphire

Dior


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner


----------



## cocosapphire

Elie Tahari


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia black kitty flats


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## ValentineNicole

Pink Uggs. I have the flu. It's a sweatpants, sweatshirt, Uggs (in summer!) kind of day.


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## LadySapphire

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2727697
> 
> YSL Tribute 105



I've never seen those with a strap, where did you find them?


----------



## purly

Wore my black Litas earlier, then switched to sneakers so I can go to the gym.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## ValentineNicole

Rochas gold slip-on flats.


Ummm...they were $45 at Barney's end of season clearance sale a month ago, off of $495!!!! I think I've almost worn them out they're so comfy.


----------



## tally

From last night....

Snakeskin sneakers from Aerin by Aerin Lauder (Estee Lauder's granddaughter)


----------



## babysunshine

Ballet flats from a little known label called Kiki.


----------



## Esquared72

Coach ocelot sneakers


----------



## Lena186

Sophia Webster





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Lena186 said:


> Sophia Webster
> View attachment 2749977
> View attachment 2749980
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Pardon posted the second pic by mistake


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ValentineNicole

Black patent leather Tod's driving loafers


----------



## ScottyGal

Wedge ankle boots from Marks & Spencer


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## KayuuKathey

Lucky Brand Paisley Slip Ons.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Time to clean up the leather on the left foot, but Gucci signature pointy toe black flats.


----------



## cocosapphire

Ysl


----------



## Lena186

Aperlai




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Freckles1

Fiorentini + Baker boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## babysunshine

Jewel embellished ballet flats from Kiki.


----------



## Nebbalish

Wore my new Frye Reina belted booties in camel! For those days when I want to be taller


----------



## ValentineNicole

Back to my uber uber comfy Rochas flats. I loooooove Barney's.


----------



## IVsmommy

ValentineNicole said:


> Time to clean up the leather on the left foot, but Gucci signature pointy toe black flats.



LOVE love love these!


----------



## ValentineNicole

IVsmommy said:


> LOVE love love these!



Thank you!! I have an obsession with Gucci flats that goes beyond healthy, haha. They're so comfy!


----------



## Lena186

Camilla Skovgaard




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## legaldiva

TB Reva flats in beige suede


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Freckles1

Chocolate brown suede YSL


----------



## ValentineNicole

Black patent leather louboutin flats 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/ValentineNicole/DD97DC8B-F0A2-4D32-B8FC-DF761D9E39AC.jpg


----------



## babysunshine

Aldo sparkly sequinned sandal platforms.


----------



## cocosapphire

ASH hidden wedge sneakers


----------



## babysunshine

George white ballet flats.


----------



## Ilgin

Jimmy Choo champagne glitter sandals for a wedding last night


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## ValentineNicole

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel




Cute!!!!!


----------



## Lena186

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel



Lovely!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## babysunshine

Aldo brown ballet flats with embellished jewels.


----------



## cocosapphire

Lena186 said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum







ValentineNicole said:


> Cute!!!!!





Thank you, Valentine and Lena!


----------



## cocosapphire

Ann Taylor


----------



## Lena186

Dsquared2 pony hair wedge, very high but super comfy! 




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## babysunshine

Aldo salmon coral ballet flats.


----------



## lovely64

Red saint laurent boots.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## hhl4vr

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel


 
Love them-great photo


----------



## ValentineNicole

These black and white patent leather/ suede horsebit flats 


I have such an addiction to Gucci flats.


----------



## bgirl525

Black patent pumps


----------



## hhl4vr

bgirl525 said:


> View attachment 2759270
> 
> Black patent pumps


 
Great shot-those are lovely


----------



## Lena186

ValentineNicole said:


> These black and white patent leather/ suede horsebit flats
> 
> 
> I have such an addiction to Gucci flats.



They are so cute!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Wedge booties


----------



## IVsmommy

ValentineNicole said:


> These black and white patent leather/ suede horsebit flats
> 
> 
> I have such an addiction to Gucci flats.



oh my! Love!!!


----------



## IVsmommy

ValentineNicole said:


> Black patent leather Tod's driving loafers



Love! Are these comfy? Thinking of getting some.


----------



## ValentineNicole

IVsmommy said:


> Love! Are these comfy? Thinking of getting some.


They are literally some of the most comfortable shoes I own. I love Tod's - and the sole is a bit more durable than most flats, meaning they take my abuse a little better  I love their driving loafers.




IVsmommy said:


> oh my! Love!!!





Lena186 said:


> They are so cute!
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thanks ladies!



Today is Prada bow flats. I love these - they're so fun! I have them in pink and white too


----------



## cocosapphire

hhl4vr said:


> Love them-great photo





Oh, thank you, dear!


----------



## cocosapphire

Armani


----------



## Lena186

My new Alberto guardiani...




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden


----------



## ValentineNicole

Lena186 said:


> My new Alberto guardiani...
> View attachment 2760472
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


These are very cool  Love them!


Today, I'm wearing my Miu Miu black and brown flats to tie in a brown jacket (St John) and a black purse (Longchamp)


----------



## LKBennettlover

Very cute! X


----------



## LKBennettlover

KG Juniper peeptoes today

http://www.kurtgeiger.com/juniper-red-patent-36-kurt-geiger-london-shoe.html


----------



## cocosapphire

Alexander Wang


----------



## Lena186

ValentineNicole said:


> These are very cool  Love them!
> 
> 
> Today, I'm wearing my Miu Miu black and brown flats to tie in a brown jacket (St John) and a black purse (Longchamp)



Thank you very lovely Miu Miu flats too, they have great shoes.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

cocosapphire said:


> Alexander Wang



Pretty boots and heels!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cocosapphire

Lena186 said:


> Pretty boots and heels!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




 Thank you!  I was drawn to the color and heel design.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Freckles1

New pony hair kitten heels!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## ValentineNicole

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel




Love!!!!!


----------



## Lena186

+1


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Maison Martin Margiela




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## babysunshine

Kiki embelished ballet flats.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Ferragamo ballet flats


----------



## ValentineNicole

Dolce and Gabbana ballet flats. I'm really all about comfort during the week


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Ferragamo patent wedge pumps in black


----------



## babysunshine

Vivie white ballet flats.


----------



## Freckles1

Rag and Bone baby


----------



## ScottyGal

Loafers from Charming Charlie.


----------



## Lena186

_Lee said:


> Loafers from Charming Charlie.



How cute!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Lena186 said:


> How cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks! They are so comfy, great for a casual look or to wear to work


----------



## Lena186

_Lee said:


> Thanks! They are so comfy, great for a casual look or to wear to work



They look comfy! Enjoy them 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Freckles1

Golden Goose cowboy boots


----------



## ScottyGal

One of my favourite pairs of shoes.. Steve Madden loafers


----------



## Freckles1

Stuart weitzman booties


----------



## ScottyGal

Boots from Dune London


----------



## gatorpooh

Asics Gel Noosa this morning. Training for marathon #10 &#128515;


----------



## ScottyGal

Blonde + Blonde boots


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Steve Madden leopard sneakers


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel black ballet flats


----------



## silversage4

Teva flippy flops, it's my work from home day


----------



## ValentineNicole

_Lee said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs





OMG, I love these! hahaha so cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

ValentineNicole said:


> OMG, I love these! hahaha so cute!



Aren't they  I want a pair in every colour!


----------



## deltalady

Rag & Bone Harrow booties


----------



## Miss Burberry

Michael Kors suede loafers


----------



## gatorpooh

deltalady said:


> Rag & Bone Harrow booties




Love these!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cole Haan boots


----------



## legaldiva

Black nappa Stuart Weitzman 5050.

I love these


----------



## gatorpooh

legaldiva said:


> Black nappa Stuart Weitzman 5050.
> 
> I love these



So jealous! Mine are actually on the UPS truck and scheduled to be delivered today. Sadly, it is still in the 90's here in Florida, so I'm afraid they will be sitting in the box for a few weeks


----------



## Miss Burberry

Coach boots


----------



## babysunshine

Vivie gold glitter ballet flats.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Benetton camouflage sneakers


----------



## cocosapphire

Vince


----------



## Ljlj

L.K. Bennett kitten wedge


----------



## silversage4

Grey chucks


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## silversage4

Elizabeth and james


----------



## 4purse

Chanel flats


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## ValentineNicole

It's pouring here, so I'm going with rubber soles today 


Burberry ballet flats in nova check canvas


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu


----------



## TeeLVee

My Sam Edelman shoes at the clinic.


----------



## ShariLee

cocosapphire said:


> Miu Miu




I love these! Gorgeous shoe


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## cocosapphire

ShariLee said:


> I love these! Gorgeous shoe





Thank you!  And, they are uber comfy too!


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Fashionista524

silversage4 said:


> Elizabeth and james
> View attachment 2778321


 

Oooh I LOVE them!! Very HOT!!!


----------



## Fashionista524

_Lee said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs


 
Adorable!!! I LOVE them!! So cute!


----------



## Fashionista524

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo


 
Very Nice! I LOVE that color!!


----------



## Fashionista524

cocosapphire said:


> Miu Miu


 
Love them! Cute & comfy!


----------



## Fashionista524

_Lee said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs


 
Awwwww!! too cute!!


----------



## Fashionista524

ValentineNicole said:


> These black and white patent leather/ suede horsebit flats
> 
> 
> I have such an addiction to Gucci flats.


 
Very cute!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Fashionista524 said:


> Adorable!!! I LOVE them!! So cute!



I love animals (especially dogs), so when I saw these shoes I knew I MUST get them!


----------



## Fashionista524

_Lee said:


> I love animals (especially dogs), so when I saw these shoes I knew I MUST get them!


 
I'm such an animal lover too!! I just adore dogs!! If I would of seen them I would of got me a pair as well!


----------



## Fashionista524

_Lee said:


> I love animals (especially dogs), so when I saw these shoes I knew I MUST get them!


 
Do they run true to size in your opinion? I'm about to order a pair.


----------



## ScottyGal

Fashionista524 said:


> Do they run true to size in your opinion? I'm about to order a pair.



I would say they do - I am a UK6 and ordered these in a UK6 and they fit perfectly 

Post pics when you get them! There is a thread in the Marc Jacobs section where we have posted pics of our MBMJ animal flats


----------



## Fashionista524

_Lee said:


> I would say they do - I am a UK6 and ordered these in a UK6 and they fit perfectly
> 
> Post pics when you get them! There is a thread in the Marc Jacobs section where we have posted pics of our MBMJ animal flats


 
Ok, I sure will.  Thank you so much! You were my total inspiration.  Believe it or not I've never seen those shoes before.  So happy I checked out this thread!


----------



## ScottyGal

Fashionista524 said:


> Ok, I sure will.  Thank you so much! You were my total inspiration.  Believe it or not I've never seen those shoes before.  So happy I checked out this thread!



No problem & thank you 

They are incredibly comfy, I wear them all day in work and wore them when I was out all day at theme parks in Florida and my feet didn't ache one bit. Definitely worth the money .

They are on UK Yoox on sale at the moment, so you should check them out.


----------



## silversage4

Fashionista524 said:


> Oooh I LOVE them!! Very HOT!!!




Thank you


----------



## Fashionista524

_Lee said:


> No problem & thank you
> 
> They are incredibly comfy, I wear them all day in work and wore them when I was out all day at theme parks in Florida and my feet didn't ache one bit. Definitely worth the money .
> 
> They are on UK Yoox on sale at the moment, so you should check them out.


 
Oh that's so good to hear! Now I'm super excited.

Wow! Great! Thank you so much, I will check them out.


----------



## Fashionista524

silversage4 said:


> Thank you


 
You're welcome!


----------



## Lena186

Maison Martin Margiela heels,




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Nouveau


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo


 
Love'em-love that colour.


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Stuart Weitzman Nouveau


 
Another great looking pair


----------



## silversage4

Late morning = comfy eastland loafers


----------



## silversage4

Jimmy Choo today


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry


----------



## TeeLVee

Chinese laundry with my MBMJ bag.


----------



## deltalady

Alexander Wang


----------



## silversage4

Giuseppe zanotti


----------



## ValentineNicole

_Lee said:


> Burberry



I have these in the classic nova check colors, and they are literally some of my favorite and most comfy flats. Love the darker look!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

deltalady said:


> Alexander Wang



OMG LOVE!!!

I am wearing Alexander Wang too!


----------



## gracekelly

hellokatiegirl said:


> Wearing my new kate spade taxi flats for the very first time.



I  just bought these based on your fabulous picture!  They arrived today and they are the cutest shoes I have seen in years!


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Alexander Wang[/QUOTe
> 
> Gorgeous boots


----------



## ScottyGal

ValentineNicole said:


> I have these in the classic nova check colors, and they are literally some of my favorite and most comfy flats. Love the darker look!!



I like the dark look as they are subtle, yet there's still something about them that I love  I usually wear them to work with black tights and a skirt/dress and they get lots of compliments from the shoe lovers!


----------



## silversage4

CL Barcelona wedges


----------



## lovely64

Saint laurent booties, sooooo comfy! Best buy this autumn!


----------



## ValentineNicole

lovely64 said:


> Saint laurent booties, sooooo comfy! Best buy this autumn!
> 
> View attachment 2788297
> 
> View attachment 2788299




Love these!!!


----------



## lovely64

ValentineNicole said:


> Love these!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Blonde + Blonde boots


----------



## Ljlj

Ferragamo Varina in red patent


----------



## TeeLVee

Gucci + Gucci


----------



## deltalady

Prada


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Prada


 
Lovely colour -looks great


----------



## silversage4

CL Lastic bootie


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden


----------



## deltalady

Christian Louboutin


----------



## gatorpooh

Christian Louboutin Very Prive today &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lzamare

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin Very Prive today &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792698



Very Pretty! Love your polish, too.


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry


----------



## deltalady

Christian Louboutin


----------



## Lena186

Dsquared2 wedge boots, super comfy...




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

Alberto Guardiani lipstick sandals




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Meeka41

Valentino rockstud flats


----------



## Miss Burberry

Coach boots


----------



## Meeka41

so my photo wouldn't act right so I sent it thru my old phone&#128532;&#128532;but I so love them


----------



## Lena186

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 2794662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my photo wouldn't act right so I sent it thru my old phone&#128532;&#128532;but I so love them



Although I don't like flats, those are so pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Meeka41

Thank you


----------



## Meeka41

Lena186 said:


> Although I don't like flats, those are so pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thank you


----------



## babysunshine

By george white ballet flats.


----------



## silversage4

Christian louboutin


----------



## diamondigrl1

Chanel Camellia Espadrille&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;


----------



## ValentineNicole

It's cold out!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## silversage4

Christian louboutin


----------



## Black Elite

My new Chloe boots!


----------



## babysunshine

Vivie sequinned white ballet flats.


----------



## babysunshine

Marissa classic black ballet flats.


----------



## Johnnygaga

MBMJ today.


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Acme boots


----------



## ScottyGal

I was wearing my Charlotte Olympia kitty flats to work today, but have changed into these Nine West heels as going out for dinner


----------



## Fashionista524

diamondigrl1 said:


> Chanel Camellia Espadrille&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;


 

LOVE!!!


----------



## Fashionista524

TeeLVee said:


> Gucci + Gucci


 
Lovely combo!


----------



## Freckles1

Ralph Lauren riding boots


----------



## babysunshine

Anna nucci grey suede heels.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My new croc leather boots from Zara &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## silversage4

Christian louboutin


----------



## ScottyGal

Mbmj


----------



## ezabuk

Getting nippy in London these days so now its the most comfy of wedge heeled Nine West Boots purchased at the Orlando Premium Outlets (on a buy one get one half off deal ... In dollars!) along with some DKNY gloves from UK outlet at Bicester Village .....




... teams up nicely with my Chanel Jumbo (caviar coz Im lousy with lambskin!) on occasion!


----------



## Lena186

ezabuk said:


> Getting nippy in London these days so now its the most comfy of wedge heeled Nine West Boots purchased at the Orlando Premium Outlets (on a buy one get one half off deal ... In dollars!) along with some DKNY gloves from UK outlet at Bicester Village .....
> 
> View attachment 2805325
> 
> 
> ... teams up nicely with my Chanel Jumbo (caviar coz Im lousy with lambskin!) on occasion!
> 
> View attachment 2805326



Great choices!

Wearing Fendi




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## deltalady

Old Kenneth Cole OTK boots. I need to replace these.


----------



## silversage4

ezabuk said:


> Getting nippy in London these days so now its the most comfy of wedge heeled Nine West Boots purchased at the Orlando Premium Outlets (on a buy one get one half off deal ... In dollars!) along with some DKNY gloves from UK outlet at Bicester Village .....
> 
> View attachment 2805325
> 
> 
> ... teams up nicely with my Chanel Jumbo (caviar coz Im lousy with lambskin!) on occasion!
> 
> View attachment 2805326




I love this, they complement each other so well!


----------



## TeeLVee

Fashionista524 said:


> Lovely combo!


Thanks!


----------



## ScottyGal

Blonde + Blonde boots


----------



## ezabuk

Thanks for comments everyone - certainly getting my moneys worth more easily on this Jumbo & really enjoying doing it too so I thought that should be shared...


----------



## Demimondaine

I am wearing my Schutz Arlyn boots right now, but in another hour I will be wearing flamenco shoes, and modern/lyrical foot thongs by Bloch.

Hmm.   My photos don't seem to want to show.   I will see if I can fix this when I get home


----------



## JessLovesTim

Tory burch&#128151;


----------



## Elsie87

Christian Louboutin red patent Simple pump 85


----------



## silversage4

Christian louboutin


----------



## babysunshine

Rubi flats.


----------



## JessLovesTim

&#128151;


----------



## Meeka41

my doc martens


----------



## silversage4

Christian louboutin lady gres


----------



## katran26

Louboutin Drapiday in grey suede


----------



## authenticplease

SW 50/50 black nappa


----------



## Marmarides

Fiorentini & Baker Boots in Net Tall


----------



## Marmarides

Black Elite said:


> My new Chloe boots!



These are so gorgeous...


----------



## babysunshine

Marissa black ballet flats.


----------



## Meeka41

my flats today


----------



## ScottyGal

Boots from BooHoo


----------



## lorienme

lorien.me/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/lorien-adey-lorien-me-blog-ysl-snakeskin-and-suede-trainers.jpg

Yves Saint Laurent snakeskin and suede high tops


----------



## gatorpooh

Alexander Wang


----------



## Lena186

gatorpooh said:


> Alexander Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814612



So pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## gatorpooh

Lena186 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV leopard flats


----------



## Chinese Warrior

New Balance sneakers


----------



## Sugarstained

Decided to go for a long walk though the city, since it's so quiet today. Wore my purple Ahnu hikers.


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## lovely64

Saint laurent


----------



## babysunshine

Marissa ballet flats


----------



## Meeka41

My uggs it's snowing out here


----------



## Miss Burberry

Hunter rain boots


----------



## lovely64

Saint laurent! I am truly addicted to SL booties! So incredibly comfortable and cool!


----------



## ScottyGal

Flat booties from BooHoo


----------



## SisiEko

See By Chloé
Sharon Booties


----------



## JessLovesTim

Burberry


----------



## Meeka41

Dr martens&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128521;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

LK Bennett loafers x


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Carvela Swarovski Sneakers


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV navy suede gommette w/black buckle


----------



## pixiesparkle

Fuchsia RV flats


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Meeka41 said:


> My uggs it's snowing out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820848


those look cozy


----------



## katran26

miu miu Mary Janes


----------



## kett

^^^


----------



## electrifyed

CDG converse sneakers


----------



## gatorpooh

Charlotte Olympia today


----------



## Meeka41

Louis Vuitton splash boots


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## deltalady

See by Chloé booties


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstud Noir caged flats


----------



## JoieButter

pink cut-out hasbeens


----------



## yourstrulyk

It was a high of 8 fahrenheit in New York today, so I wore some thick fuzzy socks with my brown Cougar belt boots.


----------



## ScottyGal

BooHoo chain ankle boots


----------



## Love Of My Life

A great pair of Roger Vivier leopard calfhair coma heeled pump


----------



## Meeka41

My trusty super warm uggs


----------



## paculina

Brown kitten heels by Worthington.


----------



## gatorpooh

Azzedine Alaïa
&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Meeka41

My mj 11's &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Meeka41

My comfy leather slip ons &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Apelila

TB flat


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstuds in Poudre &#128525;


----------



## Christie.Cros

I just bought the Rag and Bone Newbury booties from Neiman Marcus and I am OBSESSED. I have been wanting them for a while but I was able to get them for 20% off through my SA on Operator. If you've been coveting these I highly suggest you contact a sales associate on the private shopping site Operator and take advantage of the additional discount!! My friend got me in but you can request an invitation at rsvp@operator.com


----------



## gatorpooh

Stuart Weitzman 5050 OTK boots


----------



## floridasun8

Nude Vince Camuto pumps. The flash makes them look more pink but they really are a beige-y true skin tone nude color.


----------



## ScottyGal

UGG classic short brown boots. Definitely needed when it's this snowy&#10052;&#9924;


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik BB's


----------



## Meeka41

Huaraches


----------



## deltalady

Rag & Bone Harrows


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Christie.Cros said:


> I just bought the Rag and Bone Newbury booties from Neiman Marcus and I am OBSESSED. I have been wanting them for a while but I was able to get them for 20% off through my SA on Operator. If you've been coveting these I highly suggest you contact a sales associate on the private shopping site Operator and take advantage of the additional discount!! My friend got me in but you can request an invitation at rsvp@operator.com


love these boots its like all the celebrities are wearing them too


----------



## deltalady

Prada flats that I hate because they're so uncomfortable but I keep hoping they will break in.


----------



## gatorpooh

Tory Burch Serena flats today. Pardon the hideous University of Michigan rug &#128540; This pic was taken in my boss's office. I'm a Florida Gator!


----------



## Babskidoodles

Just got myself a Chanel Leather Espadrilles and Balenciaga Brouges Ballerina


----------



## Babskidoodles

I'm trying to break my Balenciaga flats too. They don't fit too bad, but I am still hoping it will get a little more loose.


----------



## Babskidoodles

https://imageshack.us/i/paPo582Kj


----------



## Jenniedel

Just got this red Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir ballerines. Happy!


----------



## pukasonqo

Babskidoodles said:


> I'm trying to break my Balenciaga flats too. They don't fit too bad, but I am still hoping it will get a little more loose.




wear them around the house with socks
i am wearing missoni for target espadrilles &#128570;


----------



## Babskidoodles




----------



## Babskidoodles

pukasonqo said:


> wear them around the house with socks
> i am wearing missoni for target espadrilles &#128570;


post a pic of your espadrilles please


----------



## Meeka41

Lv ballerina flats


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Jenniedel said:


> Just got this red Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir ballerines. Happy!
> View attachment 2871676


oh wow didnt know longchamp make shoes too loving the red


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

CL FiFi Leopardino 120's x


----------



## rutabaga

Rag & Bone Mercer II booties


----------



## charalis

Ralph Lauren suede pumps...
Love the color


----------



## ScottyGal

Chocolate brown UGGs, so cosy on a snowy day &#128149;&#10052;


----------



## Jenniedel

tua said:


> oh wow didnt know longchamp make shoes too loving the red




Thanks! They have quite a number of shoe styles & designs.


----------



## Sukyceline

Tory Burch flat together with a friend


----------



## Manchoo78

Nike Force Sky Wedge Sneakers. No stilettos today!


----------



## ScottyGal

Brown short UGGs again - need to keep my tootsies warm in this snow! &#128524;&#9924;


----------



## l.ch.

Isabel Marant nowles snowboots


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV ballet suede flat


----------



## joomyleloo

Yosi Samra flats


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Miss Burberry

Hot pink coach loafers


----------



## Babskidoodles

Saint Laurent Classic Slip Ons in Croc Skin &#128525;


----------



## loves




----------



## ScottyGal

Classic short UGGs


----------



## deltalady

YSL Tribtoo


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors boots


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

My new Ferragamo Varas for Valentines Day


----------



## Lawseenai

Ferragamo varina in black patent


----------



## Miss Burberry

Wore these for my run this morning.


----------



## TeeLVee

My newly acquired timberland boots.


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia kitty flats


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Middle booties


----------



## Meeka41

My uggs in hibiscus


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik BB


----------



## Fashdashing

So in love with these aquazzura comfy flats!&#128525;


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia kitty flats &#128572;


----------



## lovemyrescues

Here is a link.  Just got these Tieks!  https://instagram.com/p/zlhXT3maDC/?modal=true


----------



## Lawseenai

Tory pumps


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## AliGL

Fashdashing said:


> So in love with these aquazzura comfy flats!&#128525;




Are they comfy? If I'm a size 38, do you suggest going for a 38.5 to size up a bit? I have semi-wide feet so I'm kinda skeptical about ordering these!


----------



## brakefashion

My SJP Alison Booties!  So cute and I just love the color.


----------



## Manchoo78

deltalady said:


> Stuart Weitzman Middle booties




Shoe twins! I have these also. They look great!


----------



## ExBagHag

Rachel Comey wedge clogs.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

It warmed up to 47(!!) today so I wore these Longchamp shoes today!




They match my Burberry scarf perfectly!


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Steve Madden leopard sneakers


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Obviously in a leopard fix..today Reva flats.


----------



## Elsie87

Valentino


----------



## brakefashion

Elsie87 said:


> Valentino


 

Sigh!!!!!  I love these shoes.  I have them in RED!  I was thinking I need a black pair too!


----------



## jeninvan

making her maiden voyage...finally nice enough to wear her out...thanks for letting me share


----------



## meowmeow

Wearing Barbara Bui suede buckle boots.  So comfortable!


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## 9to5

Elsie87 said:


> Valentino



Those are beautiful. I need a pair in nude. Very nice Elsie


----------



## Babskidoodles

Balenciaga sandals [emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Classic short UGGs


----------



## Elsie87

YSL olive green suede Tribute sandals


----------



## jeninvan

Wearing my new Gianvito Rossi shoes today...have to say they are VERY comfortable to wear.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton silver loafers


----------



## brakefashion

jeninvan said:


> Wearing my new Gianvito Rossi shoes today...have to say they are VERY comfortable to wear.  Thanks for letting me share ladies!


 

big fan of those


----------



## lenarmc

Nothing fancy today. Chuck Taylor's for the win!


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia Kitty Flats (black)


----------



## maja2506

First time out:


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Meeka41

maja2506 said:


> First time out:
> View attachment 2937467




Loooove them[emoji108][emoji108][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Meeka41

It's raining so my hunter biker boots


----------



## maja2506

Meeka41 said:


> Loooove them[emoji108][emoji108][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Lawseenai




----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## ScottyGal

Charming Charlie loafers


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Espadrilles


----------



## Miss Burberry

CL espadrilles


----------



## gatorpooh

Wore my Valentino Rockstuds to my Texas Bridal Shower &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shyla14

Beautiful


----------



## deltalady

Derek Lam


----------



## Abby305

Hi y'all! This is my first post here, so I hope I make a good impression! I can never remember the name of these pumps, but they're Stuart Weitzman, and I love them. Working on breaking them in his been interesting, especially at the toe, where the pvc meets leather. Excuse the lack of set dressing as well &#128562;


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia kitty flats &#128570;


----------



## deltalady

Sophia Webster Lola pumps


----------



## daniela2015

I have Cesare Paciotti décolleté with high heel and platform...


----------



## Yuki85

Have been wearing those since two years but still love them 



PS: sorry for the mess


----------



## ShariLee

My guccis


----------



## ScottyGal

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2947820
> 
> My guccis



Love horsebit loafers &#9825;


----------



## Abby305

Alexander McQueen sandals! So comfy! Excuse the lack of a pedi


----------



## ScottyGal

H&m


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Zara flats


----------



## babydeluxe

This is my choice for today.   Gucci sneakers for comfort


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Chanel espadrilles for the day [emoji4]


----------



## Meeka41

I don't have them on but my dd does .....she's wearing her jordan 7's (Marvin the martins )she loves them[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kiteswithwishes

Was running late to work - default for the earlier mornings are my black tieks. Go with everything and so comfy!


----------



## nsiu

Lady Del Toro for Bergdorf 

http://www.deltoroshoes.com/lady-del-toro-at-bergdorf-goodman/


----------



## ScottyGal

Mbmj


----------



## Yuki85

nsiu said:


> Lady Del Toro for Bergdorf
> 
> http://www.deltoroshoes.com/lady-del-toro-at-bergdorf-goodman/



 they are sooo cute. wanna them too


----------



## Elsie87

Off-white Gucci sneakers - I'm really embracing this "casual Friday" thing


----------



## PrincessCypress

Studded biker boots for a motorcycle ride today.


----------



## kett

Roger Vivier Rose and Roll


----------



## seizethelook

TeeLVee said:


> View attachment 2899904
> 
> 
> My newly acquired timberland boots.


Can't wait to get my Tim's!!


----------



## rdgldy

kett said:


> View attachment 2959480
> 
> Roger Vivier Rose and Roll



so beautiful!!


----------



## l.ch.

Givenchy lace oxfords for me today!


----------



## Elsie87

Metallic bronze Lanvin flats


----------



## Yuki85

nsiu said:


> Lady Del Toro for Bergdorf
> 
> http://www.deltoroshoes.com/lady-del-toro-at-bergdorf-goodman/




so cute  wanna them too


----------



## PrincessCypress

Smolin espadrilles by Aldo. So comfy!


----------



## l.ch.

Chloe susannas!


----------



## Shopmore

Wearing my favorite pair of Valentino's today!


----------



## clu13

Vince


----------



## brianslade9

Gianvito Rossi for a sunny day lunch out.


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo


----------



## yubonita

Jenniedel said:


> Just got this red Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir ballerines. Happy!
> View attachment 2871676



beautiful color!! are they comfy?


----------



## Manchoo78

Gucci


----------



## Curliefury

Celine


----------



## Elsie87

Classic black patent Manolo Blahnik pumps


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia kitty flats


----------



## l.ch.

Alexander wang kori oxfords yesterday


----------



## authenticplease

Black patent Valentino RS lh


----------



## PorscheGirl

Bottega Veneta NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA SLIP-ON SNEAKER

The most comfortable shoe I've ever worn!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Not a new purchase but the 1st time I'm actually wearing these. I got these Tabitha Simmons for TOMS desert wedge booties at the rack a few months back for $33 and was waiting for spring. I absolute love them.


----------



## CSbaglvr

A very comfy day in my purple Tods


----------



## PhoenixH

Wearing my new Manolo Blaniks today


----------



## Babskidoodles

CL So Kate [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Charlotte Olympia kitty flats


----------



## ColdSteel

Jimmy Choo Lilac pumps in Nude leather. When I'm gonna be walking home I've brought along my Christian Louboutin Ballerinettes in a delicious gold leather.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Tory Burch reva flats


----------



## JuneHawk

It's raining so Hunter packable travel boots.


----------



## Freckles1

Ralph Lauren wedges


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis  Vuitton loafers


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo loafers


----------



## chessmont

love those Choo loafers


----------



## babydeluxe

Today I choose my new.colorful  Fendi


----------



## Freckles1

New Via Spiga


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Jimmy Choo loafers



Wearing these again today &#128156;


----------



## Elsie87

To court: thick heeled black Prada pumps


----------



## ScottyGal

Mbmj &#128054;


----------



## Sculli

Gucci loafers


----------



## imlvholic

CC black leather Espadrilles [emoji4] at Starbucks, Manhattan


----------



## Babskidoodles

Celine Slip Ons [emoji7]


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Gucci Espadrilles to work


----------



## gatorpooh

Lilly and Valentino for my Master's Graduation in Miami &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Yesterday, saint laurent:


----------



## reddfoxx1

Today I wore my cute Sophia Webster sandals 
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/CYMERA_20150511_201621_zpswcotwzl9.jpg


----------



## ploomis85

Wearing Gianni Bini Studio oxford pump


----------



## rdgldy

reddfoxx1 said:


> Today I wore my cute Sophia Webster sandals
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/CYMERA_20150511_201621_zpswcotwzl9.jpg



cute!


----------



## Meeka41

Gucci espadrilles


----------



## byrdistheword

Roger Vivier [emoji177]


----------



## reddfoxx1

Miu Miu glitter lace-ups!
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150514_072822_zpsrrovn6ln.jpg

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150514_072840_zps04fmkdio.jpg


----------



## Freckles1

gatorpooh said:


> Lilly and Valentino for my Master's Graduation in Miami [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990196




Beautiful


----------



## Meeka41

reddfoxx1 said:


> Miu Miu glitter lace-ups!
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150514_072822_zpsrrovn6ln.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150514_072840_zps04fmkdio.jpg




Soooo nice [emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## ShariLee




----------



## reddfoxx1

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 3000170


Cute shoes. Do they rub at all on your heel or toes? That's my concern with flats.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

MbMJ mouse sling backs


----------



## ShariLee

No rubbing  on heels or toes.  I do use a little mole  skin  on my bunion areas.  Channel flats are comfy.


----------



## ishop05

Bottega veneta flats[emoji173]&#65039; most comfy shoes ever!


----------



## Sculli

Céline skates


----------



## ScottyGal

sunnysideup8283 said:


> MbMJ mouse sling backs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001680



Too cute!&#128001;   I love MBMJ shoes &#10084;


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV mustard suede flats


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo


----------



## snibor

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo


GASP!!!  I luv em.


----------



## rdgldy

Charlotte Olympia mink velvet kitties!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Valentino pre fall red print evening slipper


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo



Love the color of these shoes.


----------



## aleen

Tory burch


----------



## Meeka41

Got my vans on [emoji445][emoji445]


----------



## Kat Madridista

My Manolo Blahnik BBs


----------



## Sculli

Comfy Gucci loafers


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade slip-ons


----------



## lovely64

Saint laurent sandals.


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans


----------



## ShariLee

I love yours.  I'm addicted to the loafers.  Here's mind today


----------



## Kat Madridista

& Other Stories suede d'Orsay flats


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## yolca

Aleksander Wang sandals


----------



## clu13

Chanel espadrilles


----------



## l.ch.

Birkenstock


----------



## Meeka41

l.ch. said:


> Birkenstock




I looooove birks [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Meeka41

tory today


----------



## l.ch.

Meeka41 said:


> I looooove birks [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! At last, warm weather here, so I can wear them!


----------



## clu13

Tory burch


----------



## Meeka41

l.ch. said:


> Thank you! At last, warm weather here, so I can wear them!




Same over here but the pass few days rain[emoji17][emoji17]but it's warm so I'm not complaining Mother Nature [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## josephineperry

So, today I am not working (yes!) so I am still at home, wearing some plain flip flops. Well, they're actually not that plain, it was a funny present I got from a friend, and they're printed with my name and some funny pictures of us in bikini (ugh)... http://******/1K3V6e2
I only wear them AT HOME!! ah ah 
I am invited to a dinner tonight and I am going to wear THESE: 
http://******/1cz8Wqa
First time I wear them. I love the colour. I want to combine them with a simple black dress...looking forward to it.


----------



## Aneelroj

Roger vivier chips ballerina in black


----------



## Aneelroj

Sam Edelman Felicia in red, with Balenciaga city in red.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My Swedish Hasbeens


----------



## deltalady

Schutz Gilberta pumps


----------



## thongpri

Lanvin flats


----------



## Freckles1

My Prada espadrilles 
Perfect for the pool


----------



## Freckles1

deltalady said:


> Schutz Gilberta pumps




Deltalady you always look fantastic!!


----------



## deltalady

Freckles1 said:


> Deltalady you always look fantastic!!



Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Manolo Chaos


----------



## l.ch.

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3021121
> 
> My Prada espadrilles
> Perfect for the pool


Nice!


----------



## l.ch.

yolca said:


> Aleksander Wang sandals
> View attachment 3014675


Very cool!


----------



## l.ch.

Sculli said:


> Comfy Gucci loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008883


These are amazing! I love your dog too! Such a cutie....


----------



## l.ch.

Kat Madridista said:


> My Manolo Blahnik BBs



Très chic!


----------



## Freckles1

l.ch. said:


> Nice!




[emoji12]


----------



## l.ch.

Paloma Barcelò sandals


----------



## pquiles

Vince skaters.


----------



## pquiles

Yesterday's shoes: Gucci loafers


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes Oran sandals


----------



## megt10

Charlotte Olympia Patty's


----------



## deltalady

Sergio Rossi Lady Jane pumps


----------



## yolca

deltalady said:


> Sergio Rossi Lady Jane pumps



I love this pumps


----------



## EwaJP

Birthday shoes of choice - Valentino kitten heels in Poudre. My birthday present to myself last year...


----------



## megt10

EwaJP said:


> View attachment 3023203
> 
> 
> Birthday shoes of choice - Valentino kitten heels in Poudre. My birthday present to myself last year...



Beautiful and in my experience the most comfortable shoes. Happy Birthday.


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Sergio Rossi Lady Jane pumps



Love these.


----------



## Katherine

EwaJP said:


> View attachment 3023203
> 
> 
> Birthday shoes of choice - Valentino kitten heels in Poudre. My birthday present to myself last year...


Those are Ah-Mazing! Enjoy!


----------



## Katherine

To brighten this Monday all I need are my Christian Louboutin flats!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Stuart Weitzman corkswoon wedges in navy suede - perfect for casual Fridays


----------



## JetSetGo!

This Band of Outsiders slides


----------



## JetSetGo!

Katherine said:


> To brighten this Monday all I need are my Christian Louboutin flats!



These are adorbs!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> This Band of Outsiders slides
> 
> View attachment 3035179


these are such happy shoes!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> these are such happy shoes!!!



Thanks! I love them. They were my first purchase for this spring.




EwaJP said:


> View attachment 3023203
> 
> 
> Birthday shoes of choice - Valentino kitten heels in Poudre. My birthday present to myself last year...



Super lovely!


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo


----------



## lovely64

Saint laurent blake booties from yesterday.


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans


----------



## rdgldy

Missoni for Converse


----------



## lovemysavior

Stan Smith


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tory Burch Lonnies for Saturday errands


----------



## megt10

WillstarveforLV said:


> Tory Burch Lonnies for Saturday errands



So cute.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

megt10 said:


> So cute.



Thanks megt10 , sadly though not so comfortable after a couple of hours :shame:


----------



## Meeka41

Vans


----------



## megt10

WillstarveforLV said:


> Thanks megt10 , sadly though not so comfortable after a couple of hours :shame:



I hate it when that happens. You think the shoes are perfectly comfortable so you wear them and then realize oops not so much. I keep a spare pair of shoes in the trunk of my car for times when that happens.


----------



## megt10

I wore my new Alaia shoes yesterday. They were perfectly comfortable.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

megt10 said:


> I wore my new Alaia shoes yesterday. They were perfectly comfortable.



Oh gosh these are gorgeous  Bravo Alaia!


----------



## deltalady

megt10 said:


> I wore my new Alaia shoes yesterday. They were perfectly comfortable.



Oh so gorgeous Meg!!


----------



## jana007

Louboutin So Kateeeees (probably for like 20 minutes though lol, they're killing me)


----------



## megt10

WillstarveforLV said:


> Oh gosh these are gorgeous  Bravo Alaia!


Thank you so much. My first pair.


deltalady said:


> Oh so gorgeous Meg!!


Thank you Deltalady.


jana007 said:


> Louboutin So Kateeeees (probably for like 20 minutes though lol, they're killing me)


Oh, that's too bad. I stayed away from this shoe except in the suede bootie which I haven't worn yet.


----------



## TeeLVee

My newly acquired Jeffrey Campbell laced up shoes. &#128522;


----------



## EwaJP

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks! I love them. They were my first purchase for this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super lovely!




Thank you! They will always be the perfect nude heel to me. [emoji173]&#65039; 


Today I think I'm going for the rockstuds.


----------



## ScottyGal

Topshop


----------



## clu13

CL Iriza 70


----------



## ayshaa

Wearing my Prism London espadrilles for the day! My obsession with espadrilles never ends lol


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Alicce

Today is Ballerina by Valentino


----------



## gatorpooh

Gucci Jacquelyne Studded Python


----------



## lovely64

SL booties.


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans


----------



## ShariLee

My new AGLs.


----------



## brbshopping

My Gianmarco Lorenzis... Passed the ultimate test! Worn for 11 hours shopping and eating out... Not a single blister! My feet were happy!


----------



## dooneybaby

Gucci today.


----------



## dooneybaby

Today it's DVF. 
They''re cute but damn they're cutting into my feet!


----------



## pquiles

Vince


----------



## Johnnygaga

jimmy Choo sneakers


----------



## lovely64

Yesterday in Alaia


----------



## deltalady

Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals


----------



## lovely64

Yesterday , poudre Valentino's


----------



## lovely64

deltalady said:


> Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals




Very pretty [emoji738]


----------



## Johnnygaga

Sneakers to work today ;p


----------



## deltalady

lovely64 said:


> Very pretty [emoji738]



Thank you!


----------



## pquiles

Gucci sandals.


----------



## lovely64

Same as yesterday my new Saint Laurent booties


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday - Louis Vuitton


----------



## lovely64

Converse, and missoni pants.


----------



## TeeLVee

Wearing my Zara lace up ballerina flats with my DVF bag and Massimo Dutti jeans.


----------



## ShariLee

_Lee said:


> Yesterday - Louis Vuitton




I love these!


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## juanhendon

I just love New Balance and Merrell shoes, because walking is the best way to improve our health but no price


----------



## lovely64

Dior fusion.


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Meeka41

Gucci


----------



## lovely64

My fav brand, saint Laurent


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## deltalady

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## pquiles

Ysl


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent


----------



## Kyokei

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## pquiles

Gucci


----------



## ShariLee

pquiles said:


> Gucci




So so so pretty !!!


----------



## viba424

Beige suede birkes


----------



## pquiles

ShariLee said:


> So so so pretty !!!



Thank you.  Wore them again today.


----------



## pquiles

Reef sandals


----------



## pquiles

ShariLee said:


> So so so pretty !!!



Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes oran black sandals


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo


----------



## cafecreme15

My trusty Tkees! Such a great basic leather flip flop.


----------



## pquiles

Vince


----------



## ScottyGal

Topshop


----------



## Moirai

Wearing Stuart Weitzman today.


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Jen123

Tory "miller" sandals


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Alexander Mcqueen earlier at work today


----------



## ScottyGal

Dorothy Perkins


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent booties.


----------



## pquiles

Gucci


----------



## ScottyGal

Superqueen said:


> Well, maybe they didn't want the bag to be too showy...



Love these! Horsebit is so classic &#10084;


----------



## Freckles1

Jimmy Choo


----------



## ScottyGal

Vivienne Westwood


----------



## juicyincouture

GAP cork slides  http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1014973&vid=1&pid=475490002


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Yesterday: Aquazurra Christy Flats




Today: J. Crew Wedges


----------



## Arlene619

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yesterday: Aquazurra Christy Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today: J. Crew Wedges



&#128525;&#128525; especially your aquazurra &#128076;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Arlene619 said:


> &#128525;&#128525; especially your aquazurra &#128076;



Thanks!


----------



## marbella8

_Lee said:


> Vivienne Westwood



So cute!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

marbella8 said:


> So cute!!!!



Thanks! As an added bonus, they are super comfy &#128522;


----------



## marbella8

_Lee said:


> Thanks! As an added bonus, they are super comfy &#128522;



That's an oxymoron- comfy and high heel, lol! I may have to look them up to get a pair. Enjoy those beauties


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo (photobombed by CiCi!) &#128054;


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

deltalady said:


> Manolo Blahnik



I really like the colour and the pattern Deltalady! great choice!. 

They look similar to the Christian Louboutin blue leopard pigalle from 2008.


----------



## lovely64

Converse[emoji93]


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## ScottyGal

Louboutin


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

_Lee said:


> Louboutin


----------



## MarLie

Jimmy Choo Agnes


----------



## Juliemvis

Wearing my Gaimo espadrilles [emoji1]


----------



## lovemysavior

Giuseppe Zanotti for me today...


----------



## Dipmai

lovemysavior said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti for me today...




Love those shoes. I was going to buy those too but they were too high for me.


----------



## Dipmai

My comfy Chanel's today.


----------



## pquiles

Started with this pair of Gucci loafers


Ended up wearing these: Gucci sandals


----------



## Moirai

Black and white today...


----------



## lovely64

Dior fusion


----------



## Abby305

My favorite BCBG pumps! They're rediculously comfortable, and I just spent eight hours on my feet (sorry for bony alien feet)


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton


----------



## paper_flowers

Prada pointy toe pumps &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; my absolute favorite, sexiest black closed for simple pumps!


----------



## luckyblackdress

Fun Tahari espadrille flats


----------



## ScottyGal

Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## ScottyGal

Off out for dinner... 

Dorothy Perkins


----------



## lovely64

Hermès Lexie ankle boots. Teal green suede.


----------



## lovely64

Yesterday Valentino's flower sandals.


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu skaters


----------



## lovely64




----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## cocosapphire

Valentino Rockstud


----------



## cocosapphire

Stuart Weitzman espadrilles


----------



## cocosapphire

Diane von Furstenburg


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada skaters


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing my batik tie dye heels from Zara.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing my batik tie dye heels from Zara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104473




I realize that the pic is too small, here we go.


----------



## cocosapphire

Charlotte Olympia booties


----------



## lovely64

Dior fusion. A hot and sunny day in Sweden. Maybe the last one. [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji41]


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Chanel espadrilles for the day.


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes oran sandal


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada


----------



## ScottyGal

Christian Louboutin


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Kyokei

Saint Laurent


----------



## _purseaddict_

I love looking at photos here so much!!!!! So I have been lurking a lot. Unfortunately I cannot contribute as I do not own branded shoes lol [emoji23] My shoes are Toms, Vans, Converse, Ecco, Rockport, Aerosoles, Sketchers, Keds, and a lot of totally unknown brand. Haha


----------



## cocosapphire

_purseaddict_ said:


> I love looking at photos here so much!!!!! So I have been lurking a lot. Unfortunately I cannot contribute as I do not own branded shoes lol [emoji23] My shoes are Toms, Vans, Converse, Ecco, Rockport, Aerosoles, Sketchers, Keds, and a lot of totally unknown brand. Haha


 
No matter the brand, just show us what you're wearing!


----------



## cocosapphire

Loeffler Randall espadrilles


----------



## Meeka41

_purseaddict_ said:


> I love looking at photos here so much!!!!! So I have been lurking a lot. Unfortunately I cannot contribute as I do not own branded shoes lol [emoji23] My shoes are Toms, Vans, Converse, Ecco, Rockport, Aerosoles, Sketchers, Keds, and a lot of totally unknown brand. Haha




I have pics of my vans up its still a shoe so show yours off[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pquiles

Gucci.


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner


----------



## josieblime

Marc by Marc Jacobs.  A bit of fun for Friday.


----------



## MissDeol

Nicholas Kirkwood Beya loafers in black


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Seriously bumming it in Nike Comfort Flip flops. They are like walking on air.


----------



## Dipmai

My blue classic ballets


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## lovely64

Trying on my first pair of peep toes.


----------



## casseyelsie

Sneakers from Cesare P.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel laser cut sneakers w/patent cap toe


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin


----------



## mirannda

For today I chose these vintage Angelina Voloshina red/beige pumps


----------



## casseyelsie

mirannda said:


> For today I chose these vintage Angelina Voloshina red/beige pumps




Beautiful!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## ScottyGal

Topshop


----------



## lakeoswegojess

https://imageshack.com/i/f0um2dpbj


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## TJNEscada

Valentino!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## cocosapphire

Elie Tahari


----------



## cocosapphire

Sam Edelman


----------



## ScottyGal

Miss KG


----------



## Love Of My Life

H oran sandal


----------



## cocosapphire

Donald Pliner


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## reddfoxx1

Louboutin


----------



## loveydovey35

Today I am wearing my beautiful and sexy Christian Laboutin New Classic Pumps in Nude, 120. Love these!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## coconutsboston

mirannda said:


> For today I chose these vintage Angelina Voloshina red/beige pumps


----------



## jojochanel

Valentino


----------



## ScottyGal

H&m


----------



## cocosapphire

A s h


----------



## rdgldy

new leather converse low tops


----------



## reddfoxx1

Enjoying Janet in my Louboutins


----------



## reddfoxx1

reddfoxx1 said:


> Enjoying Janet in my Louboutins



Louboutins


----------



## maja2506

The Most comfortable shoes ever [emoji3] 
Valentinos Rockstuds Ballerina in bronze (I love the color soo much that I just ordered the kitten heels in a same color [emoji7][emoji7]) 
BTW - just ignore the carpet - I'm in my hotel room...


----------



## casseyelsie

In the mood for pink for today [emoji7]


----------



## _purseaddict_

This is my first time posting on this thread so today I wear my favorite shoes for that reason! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## _purseaddict_

This is my one and only Tods. I cannot bear to see it gets dirty and worn so I only wear for special days.


----------



## loveydovey35

Wanted a casual, but pulled togethe look today, chose to wear my Chanel flats with black pants and hot pink top, viola!


----------



## cocosapphire

Lanvin


----------



## ScottyGal

H&m &#128522;


----------



## cocosapphire

MiuMiu (very similar to the Lanvin I wore yesterday ^)


----------



## juicyincouture

Nike Slides. Sooo comfy ^_^


----------



## LuvClassics

Nike free


----------



## _purseaddict_

Toms Espadrilles.


----------



## mollyfabs

At work with my beautiful Angelina Voloshina Pumps


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

M.Gemi


----------



## citruses

Supergas white sneakers


----------



## loveydovey35

mollyfabs said:


> At work with my beautiful Angelina Voloshina Pumps


These are gorgeous! what a beautiful color! Love!


----------



## loveydovey35

Today I am wearing my Valentino Rockstud shoes with a pair of burgundy pants, great look for work and for dinner after


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tory Burch


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Oops, forgot pic!


----------



## jojochanel

loveydovey35 said:


> Today I am wearing my Valentino Rockstud shoes with a pair of burgundy pants, great look for work and for dinner after






Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## jojochanel

ferragamo, so comfortable!! I wear these at least once every week!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louboutin


----------



## reddfoxx1

Finally wearing my YSL Tribute sandals in plum


----------



## Meeka41

mollyfabs said:


> At work with my beautiful Angelina Voloshina Pumps




Your shoes and the color are amazing [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## briska1989

Perfect, sexy heels


----------



## briska1989

_Lee said:


> Louboutin



Beautiful &#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;


----------



## gatorpooh

Christian Louboutin Degraspike


----------



## lovely64

Star chucks[emoji93][emoji170]


----------



## cocosapphire

Ann Taylor


----------



## casseyelsie

gatorpooh said:


> Christian Louboutin Degraspike
> 
> View attachment 3134299




Oohhh.......SO Sexy!


----------



## jojochanel

Prada flats


----------



## reddfoxx1

Blue simple pump Louboutin


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday - Marks & Spencer


----------



## cocosapphire

Ballin


----------



## maja2506

GUCCI sneakers - perfect for traveling [emoji41]


----------



## Planet Bananas

Tory Burch.... Excuse the blindingly white legs lol


----------



## Planet Bananas

Tory Burch


----------



## Planet Bananas

Marc Jacobs


----------



## ScottyGal

Louboutin


----------



## LaenaLovely

Denim blue ferragamo flats


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Planet Bananas

Jason Wu pythons


----------



## LaenaLovely

Animal print Valentino rockstud flats


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## ShariLee

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel




You have the nicest shoe collection !! I look forward to see what you are wearing each day [emoji6]


----------



## mrsinsyder

Mouse flats!


----------



## cocosapphire

ShariLee said:


> You have the nicest shoe collection !! I look forward to see what you are wearing each day [emoji6]


 
Thank you, and so sweet of you to say!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## rdgldy

pink patent manolo bbs


----------



## missjenny2679

Chloe Booties


----------



## Planet Bananas

Yes cocoa sapphire, love your collection! 
Old pr Lanvin Hiver


----------



## cocosapphire

Pucci


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel satin & grosgrain espadrilles


----------



## Dipmai

My CL flats today.


----------



## casseyelsie

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3147022
> 
> My CL flats today.




So cool! [emoji7]


----------



## missjenny2679

Chloe boots


----------



## missjenny2679

dipmai said:


> View attachment 3147022
> 
> my cl flats today.




love!!!!


----------



## Dipmai

casseyelsie said:


> So cool! [emoji7]



Thank you! 



missjenny2679 said:


> love!!!!




Thanks! Loving ur boots too. Wish it was cold enough for me to start wearing my boots.


----------



## Dipmai

CL sneakers to Costco!


----------



## 4Elegance

Balenciaga shoes at church


----------



## reddfoxx1

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3147844
> 
> CL sneakers to Costco!



So cute!


----------



## reddfoxx1

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3147022
> 
> My CL flats today.



So fly&#128077;


----------



## reddfoxx1

rdgldy said:


> pink patent manolo bbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145933



Shoe twin! I have them in hot pink&#128077;


----------



## Planet Bananas

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3147844
> 
> CL sneakers to Costco!



&#128247; those are &#128293; &#128293; fire &#128293; &#128293;


----------



## rdgldy

reddfoxx1 said:


> Shoe twin! I have them in hot pink&#128077;


I love the BBs!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton


----------



## canyongirl

Prada flats... Bliss for my feet


----------



## cocosapphire

Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Lounorada

WillstarveforLV said:


> Chanel satin & grosgrain espadrilles



Gorgeous! Love the navy satin/grosgrain combination.


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent booties and Missoni pants.


----------



## Planet Bananas

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent booties and Missoni pants.
> 
> View attachment 3150576



OMG &#128156; &#128156; &#128156; &#128156; those pants!


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Lounorada said:


> Gorgeous! Love the navy satin/grosgrain combination.



Thank you!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Valentino rock studs after a day in the office:


----------



## LaenaLovely

Fendi monsters for some casual errands


----------



## maja2506

LaenaLovely said:


> Fendi monsters for some casual errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152160




Love those


----------



## _purseaddict_

LaenaLovely said:


> Fendi monsters for some casual errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152160




So adorable [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

_purseaddict_ said:


> So adorable [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## _purseaddict_

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci




Very cool looking [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Hermes booties in teal suede[emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## gatorpooh

Headed to Chicago in my Stuart Weitzman Lowlands &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cocosapphire

_purseaddict_ said:


> Very cool looking [emoji173]&#65039;


 
Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Converse


----------



## cocosapphire

Kate Spade


----------



## Meeka41

cocosapphire said:


> Kate Spade




Your shoes are always so stunning .......these are so cute[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## citruses

cocosapphire said:


> Kate Spade



Too cute!!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Gucci


----------



## cocosapphire

Meeka41 said:


> Your shoes are always so stunning .......these are so cute[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji108][emoji108]


 


citruses said:


> Too cute!!





Thank you, ladies!  Was feeling quite playful that day


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

These


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roger Vivier gommette


----------



## gatorpooh

Sophia Webster Butterfly flats


----------



## _purseaddict_

gatorpooh said:


> Sophia Webster Butterfly flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159267




Love the butterfly. I have a cheaper brand flats that is half swan on both side.


----------



## _purseaddict_

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## ScottyGal

gatorpooh said:


> Sophia Webster Butterfly flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159267



So gorgeous &#128159;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Valentino Bow Sandals


----------



## leechiyong

Wearing my new Rowen flats with my SDJ:


----------



## reddfoxx1

My SW 50/50 in camel&#128158;


----------



## reddfoxx1

gatorpooh said:


> Sophia Webster Butterfly flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159267



Such a conversation piece, in sure. Cute!


----------



## citruses

Tod's driving slippers


----------



## febulous_me

*Wrong thread*


----------



## ScottyGal

Christian Louboutin


----------



## barbie_86

Drapers of Glastonbury black leather sheepskin lined boots:


----------



## emmijohanna

These black Mei pumps by Jimmy Choo


----------



## missjenny2679

Chloe Candbury boots


----------



## mirannda

Been searching for a new favorite fall color, love this ombre from avheels.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel moto ankle boots


----------



## ScottyGal

Vivienne Westwood + Melissa


----------



## ScottyGal

Nine West


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## gatorpooh

New "to me" Lanvin chain flats. So comfy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Meeka41

gatorpooh said:


> New "to me" Lanvin chain flats. So comfy [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171865




So cute[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gatorpooh

Meeka41 said:


> So cute[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! I got them for a steal and they look brand new


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel satin espadrilles


----------



## makeupmama

My laced up flats are from Pedder Red &#128525;


----------



## lovely64

Dvf calfleather leopard booties and red leather pants[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji316][emoji317]


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## mrsinsyder

Show me your kitties!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Meeka41

mrsinsyder said:


> Show me your kitties!
> 
> View attachment 3177435




Prrrrrrrrfect[emoji192][emoji192][emoji192]


----------



## citruses

Converse low top


----------



## SLCsocialite

I wore my Rag & Bone Devon boots!


----------



## ScottyGal

Carvela Kurt Geiger


----------



## Dany_37

Givenchy Shark Lock Fold-Over Leather Boot


----------



## mirannda

Wonderful avheels in silver/blue ombre snake


----------



## meowmix318

Wore Valentino Rockstuds while shopping. Love this thread!


----------



## ScottyGal

Loubies


----------



## ScottyGal

Carvela


----------



## hhl4vr

mirannda said:


> Wonderful avheels in silver/blue ombre snake




Wow, those are absolutely, positively gorgeous


----------



## Perfect Day

mirannda said:


> Wonderful avheels in silver/blue ombre snake



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## maxandzoe

Stuart Weitzman 50/50


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm really teleworking today in socks, but the last time I was in the office and remembered to take a pic at my desk(!), Sam Edelman Kayla OOTK suede boots.


----------



## cubby

Aquazzura Christy flats which just arrived yesterday! [emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## ScottyGal

cubby said:


> View attachment 3196856
> View attachment 3196858
> 
> 
> Aquazzura Christy flats which just arrived yesterday! [emoji7]



So pretty!


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstud Ballerina in my favorite shade of green :greengrin:


----------



## Freckles1

Louis Vuitton


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## simplepurse

cubby said:


> View attachment 3196856
> View attachment 3196858
> 
> 
> Aquazzura Christy flats which just arrived yesterday! [emoji7]




Pretty


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## Kyokei

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel ballet flat


----------



## Necromancer

Bronze and black Saimon slip ons for lazying about the house today.


----------



## gatorpooh

Wearing my new anthracite Rockstuds and Burberry scarf today. These shoes are my latest sale find from Farfetch &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## meowmix318

gatorpooh said:


> Wearing my new anthracite Rockstuds and Burberry scarf today. These shoes are my latest sale find from Farfetch &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212882



Beautiful! I also bought rockstuds from Farfetch


----------



## Bambieee

Lounging in my Nike Slides (hiding my feet, they look cray today) [emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden


----------



## heavenlyshoes

Bought these recently from a new brand (Eleanor Anukam) advertised on somewhere that carries only size 9-13! Woo hoo!! I couldn't believe the quality of it when I opened the box. Rival my loubs anyday


----------



## Dany_37

Wearing the Stuart Weitzman Highlands today. Love them!


----------



## Eleyvonnne

Today Moschino oxford lace up and gold shiny socks &#127876;


----------



## Dany_37

Givenchy suede/leather gaiter fold over boots


----------



## loveydovey35

After much internal anguish, I finally bought these Stuart Weitzman shoes and love them! Previously bought the Aquazurra that look similar to these, but the back is high and it rubs on the back of my ankle, which make them un-wearable, I am so glad I bought these, at half the price.


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> After much internal anguish, I finally bought these Stuart Weitzman shoes and love them! Previously bought the Aquazurra that look similar to these, but the back is high and it rubs on the back of my ankle, which make them un-wearable, I am so glad I bought these, at half the price.




Those are very pretty -looks great


----------



## misscaptain

Alexander McQueen


----------



## loveydovey35

hhl4vr said:


> Those are very pretty -looks great


 


Thank you! wore them all day and they were super comfortable, no complaints!


----------



## loveydovey35

These beauties are finally mine, decided to get the red for the holidays and I just love them.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chelsea boots


----------



## Abby305

Jimmy Choo Abels! I'm so excited to wear these this winter, the suede and gold studs just seem so appropriate for the season


----------



## coconutsboston

loveydovey35 said:


> After much internal anguish, I finally bought these Stuart Weitzman shoes and love them! Previously bought the Aquazurra that look similar to these, but the back is high and it rubs on the back of my ankle, which make them un-wearable, I am so glad I bought these, at half the price.


Love these!


----------



## loveydovey35

Todays shoes are similar to the ones I posted a few days back. I had forgotten that I had these, and only realized it when my hubby pointed it out.


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> Todays shoes are similar to the ones I posted a few days back. I had forgotten that I had these, and only realized it when my hubby pointed it out.


 
They are lovely - glad you found them -they look great on you.


----------



## makeupmama

Red Choos day


----------



## loveydovey35

makeupmama said:


> Red Choos day


 
Beautiful and amazing color!


----------



## loveydovey35

Todays shoes are my classic Stuart Weitzman pumps in black patent leather, beautiful and comfortable shoe, goes with almost everything!


----------



## Dego

Well, not today, but last Saturday I was wearing these. Took the opportunity to make a little video clip. 


If the embedding isn't working:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oLhZrIocrk


----------



## loveydovey35

Over the Knee Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots, love these!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV black suede gommettes


----------



## coconutsboston

loveydovey35 said:


> Over the Knee Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots, love these!


Love!


----------



## coconutsboston

It's rainy and I had to be outside a fair amount today so I threw on my Beans.


----------



## rock_girl

Toms


----------



## Planet Bananas

Gravity Defyer. I walk my dogs in them. I found them on Amazon for $11.99 super clearance..... can't beat that!. Not glamorous but comfortable and I like the color contrast


----------



## Dipmai

Sporting my white and gold sneakers today.


----------



## coconutsboston

Tieks


----------



## loveydovey35

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3224336
> 
> 
> Sporting my white and gold sneakers today.


 


Love these! Very rocker chic!


----------



## loveydovey35

Loving my Chanel flats, not usually a flat shoe kind of girl, but there are times when it would be ridiculous to wear heels, and when that time comes, I wear these, looking around for other colors....


----------



## Jujuma

loveydovey35 said:


> Over the Knee Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots, love these!




Love. May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## CNNLOV

Great post ladies.


----------



## rock_girl

French Connection oxfords


----------



## Kyokei

Manolos. In retrospect, over 20,000 steps on the first wear might not have been the best idea...


----------



## rock_girl

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226709
> 
> 
> Manolos. In retrospect, over 20,000 steps on the first wear might not have been the best idea...




Love the print!  Are they satin or velvet?


----------



## alexandrapascu

I'm wearing these pony boots. It's made to measure at a local workshop Etienne.ro


----------



## Kyokei

rock_girl said:


> Love the print!  Are they satin or velvet?



Velvet! And thanks, I fell in love when I saw them in store.


----------



## roses5682

Isabel Marant Nowles


----------



## rock_girl

Paul Andrew Chrysler Zenadia 

To be fair...they just got delivered and so I'm trying them on at the office to see if I got the correct size.


----------



## umlm

Hermes boots


----------



## ShariLee

rock_girl said:


> Paul Andrew Chrysler Zenadia
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair...they just got delivered and so I'm trying them on at the office to see if I got the correct size.




Wow! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## annamoon

Great heels, so unique



rock_girl said:


> Paul Andrew Chrysler Zenadia
> 
> To be fair...they just got delivered and so I'm trying them on at the office to see if I got the correct size.


----------



## rock_girl

ShariLee said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!!!







annamoon said:


> Great heels, so unique




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## rdgldy

Miu Miu metal toe skater sneakers.


----------



## Dany_37

loveydovey35 said:


> Todays shoes are my classic Stuart Weitzman pumps in black patent leather, beautiful and comfortable shoe, goes with almost everything!



Those are beautiful!!! I know SW is the brand but what is the shoe style name?


----------



## ScottyGal

alexandrapascu said:


> I'm wearing these pony boots. It's made to measure at a local workshop Etienne.ro



Amazing!


----------



## Dany_37

Stuart Weitzman Gray Alllegs thigh high boots in the office. They are amazing! Love em!


----------



## nvie

Ferragamo Lola 1cm.


----------



## jmcadon

Ugg bling constellation bailey short boots...love them!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Dany_37 said:


> Stuart Weitzman Gray Alllegs thigh high boots in the office. They are amazing! Love em!



Love.. Love.. LOVE!


----------



## Dany_37

.pursefiend. said:


> Love.. Love.. LOVE!



Thank you! They just make me so happy!


----------



## nascar fan

Marc Jacobs Collection


----------



## Planet Bananas

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3232585
> 
> Marc Jacobs Collection


I love the color combination with the dress and stockings, beautiful!


----------



## umlm

my shoes today


----------



## nascar fan

Planet Bananas said:


> I love the color combination with the dress and stockings, beautiful!


Thank you!  I love monochromatic dressing.  
Hopefully I don't look like a stalk of asparagus!  LOL!


----------



## nascar fan

Prada


----------



## Planet Bananas

nascar fan said:


> Thank you!  I love monochromatic dressing.
> Hopefully I don't look like a stalk of asparagus!  LOL!


Lol I'm the queen of pattern mixing so I'm thinking if I like it you've done a bang up job! You do not look like an asparagus, broccoli maybe &#128540; just kidding it really does look fantastic


----------



## Abby305

nascar fan said:


> Prada



Love!


----------



## nascar fan

Planet Bananas said:


> Lol I'm the queen of pattern mixing so I'm thinking if I like it you've done a bang up job! You do not look like an asparagus, broccoli maybe &#128540; just kidding it really does look fantastic


LOL!  I nearly said broccoli to start with.  Too funny!  
Thank you!!!!!



Abby305 said:


> Love!


Thank you!  And they are so comfy!


----------



## rdgldy

alexandrapascu said:


> I'm wearing these pony boots. It's made to measure at a local workshop Etienne.ro



These are lovely!!


----------



## hhl4vr

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3232585
> 
> Marc Jacobs Collection


 
What a lovely combination-you look great


----------



## Freckles1

Rios of Mercedes boots


----------



## Trayler

Chloé Susanna black & gold. How I love these boots!!! Waiting for my beige & gold ones...


----------



## loveydovey35

My newest pair, Stuart Weitzman in navy blue, super comfy and adorable, love!


----------



## loveydovey35

loveydovey35 said:


> My newest pair, Stuart Weitzman in navy blue, super comfy and adorable, love!




Pictures didn't upload, sorry!


----------



## loveydovey35

loveydovey35 said:


> My newest pair, Stuart Weitzman in navy blue, super comfy and adorable, love!


 


Jujuma said:


> Love. May I ask how tall you are?




Thank you! I am 5'5. The boots are super comfy and easy to wear with just about anything.


----------



## loveydovey35

coconutsboston said:


> Love!


 
Thank you Coconutsboston!


----------



## Personify

rock_girl said:


> Paul Andrew Chrysler Zenadia
> 
> To be fair...they just got delivered and so I'm trying them on at the office to see if I got the correct size.


 I love, love, love these shoes. Unfortunately they're all sold out in  my size. How is the fit, are they comfortable?


----------



## pmburk

Lucchese boots.


----------



## loveydovey35

One of my favorite pair of shoes, the CL Bianca in black patent leather, can wear casually, out, or to the office. Don't let the height fool you, they are easy to walk in due to the platform.


----------



## kett

Vince wedge booties


----------



## reddfoxx1

kett said:


> Vince wedge booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240947



Nice!


----------



## kett

Saint Laurent Paris Chelsea booties.


----------



## kett

oops photo didn't attach.


----------



## coconutsboston

kett said:


> oops photo didn't attach.
> 
> View attachment 3241870


These are great!


----------



## kett

coconutsboston said:


> These are great!


Thanks, Santa brought them for me this year


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My super old, super loved pistol boots!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Alexandre Birman otk


----------



## cocosapphire

Valentino ankle boots


----------



## ScottyGal

Black Timberland boots - perfect in the snow


----------



## gatorpooh

Stuart Weitzman Lowlands in Topo with a silk scarf I picked up in Como this summer &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cocosapphire

Via Spiga


----------



## opiumm

superawesome sneakers I bought yesterday! http://www.kswiss.com/men/court-pro-ii-c-cmf-03754-291-m awesome quality for the money


----------



## loveydovey35

gatorpooh said:


> Stuart Weitzman Lowlands in Topo with a silk scarf I picked up in Como this summer &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245016


 
Love this color, and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Today I am wearing my loved Stuart Weitzman peep toe pumps in nude, these are super comfy and easy to talk in, and they go with just about anything! I only wish I had gotten them in black as well.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rock_girl said:


> Paul Andrew Chrysler Zenadia
> 
> To be fair...they just got delivered and so I'm trying them on at the office to see if I got the correct size.



Unique and gorgeous.


----------



## Planet Bananas

10 Crosby Derek Lam


----------



## kett

loveydovey35 said:


> Today I am wearing my loved Stuart Weitzman peep toe pumps in nude, these are super comfy and easy to talk in, and they go with just about anything! I only wish I had gotten them in black as well.



They are marvelous.


----------



## loveydovey35

thank you!!!


----------



## HeartCL

Today are Jimmy Choo OTK boots and Asos leather miniskirt


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm ashamed to admit... I wore my uggs to cycle to the gym, switched to my nikes for my workout... Then back to my uggs to cycle home..... It's getting super cold in Holland!!  Spent the rest of the day in big thick socks reading in bed


----------



## Planet Bananas

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm ashamed to admit... I wore my uggs to cycle to the gym, switched to my nikes for my workout... Then back to my uggs to cycle home..... It's getting super cold in Holland!!  Spent the rest of the day in big thick socks reading in bed


Don't feel bad the number of shoes I have is insane and I find myself in either Uggs or my giesswein slippers more often than not &#128540;


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Planet Bananas said:


> Don't feel bad the number of shoes I have is insane and I find myself in either Uggs or my giesswein slippers more often than not [emoji12]




I know, right?!! These ugly damn boots are just so damn cosy!!!


----------



## Planet Bananas

Sophie-Rose said:


> I know, right?!! These ugly damn boots are just so damn cosy!!!


Yes and I don't know if you've ever tried the giesswein slippers but they've got  phenomenal arch support and they make them with rubber soles, so for quick trips to the market I'm ashamed to say I keep them right on my feet! It's their fault for making them cozy and convenient &#128540;&#128515;


----------



## Fgl11

I'm wearing my uggs too!! Too cold for anything else!!


----------



## Yuki85

Fgl11 said:


> I'm wearing my uggs too!! Too cold for anything else!!




Me too!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LV oxford ballerinas in noir patent leather


----------



## rock_girl

Manolo BB


----------



## coconutsboston

Brown knee-high riding boots


----------



## hhl4vr

rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB
> View attachment 3247076
> View attachment 3247077
> View attachment 3247078




Lovely heels -looks great -


----------



## pquiles

Frye


----------



## loveydovey35

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm ashamed to admit... I wore my uggs to cycle to the gym, switched to my nikes for my workout... Then back to my uggs to cycle home..... It's getting super cold in Holland!!  Spent the rest of the day in big thick socks reading in bed




I agree! don't feel ashamed. I love my Uggs, and wear them all the time when its cold. 


Stay warm!


----------



## loveydovey35

Its cold outside, and we don't get a lot of cold days here in Florida, so I am trying to wear my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots as much as possible during our "cold" days. 


Jacket: J. Crew
Skirt: Ann Taylor
Sweater: Theory
Scarf: Nordstroms
Boots: SW Lowland 
Handbag: Givenchy Antigona


----------



## umlm

was walking with these boots, very comfy. they worth the price.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Fgl11

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel




Very stylish and warm! Perfect!


----------



## cocosapphire

Fgl11 said:


> Very stylish and warm! Perfect!


 
Thank you!  And having a low heel is great for that hurried walk (from my car to the office building) during these cold days!   Brrrrrr!


----------



## mirannda

Today I decided to go with platform heels in bright red color from avheels


----------



## kett

mirannda said:


> Today I decided to go with platform heels in bright red color from avheels



So gorgeous


----------



## opiumm

I love tennis shoes, They fit perfectly to almost anything! check it out http://www.kswiss.com/women/new-arrivals/footwear/irvine-og-93779-954-m  they feel extremely comfy! I love it


----------



## loveydovey35

Tory Burch brown boots, super comfy and appropriate for cooler weather.


----------



## loveydovey35

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel


 


These are amazing!


----------



## cocosapphire

loveydovey35 said:


> These are amazing!


 
Many thanks, and your Tory Burch riding boots are adorable (yummy color too)!


----------



## loveydovey35

cocosapphire said:


> Many thanks, and your Tory Burch riding boots are adorable (yummy color too)!


 
Thank you! 


Todays shoes are Stuart Weitzman navy blue peep toe suede heels, a little sexy and comfortable for the office.


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Todays shoes are Stuart Weitzman navy blue peep toe suede heels, a little sexy and comfortable for the office.


 
Gorgeous look -


----------



## Fgl11

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Todays shoes are Stuart Weitzman navy blue peep toe suede heels, a little sexy and comfortable for the office.




Those are really gorgeous!


----------



## cocosapphire

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Todays shoes are Stuart Weitzman navy blue peep toe suede heels, a little sexy and comfortable for the office.


 


Yep, I like the style and color of your SW's, too!


----------



## loveydovey35

Fgl11 said:


> Those are really gorgeous!


 


thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

Pigalle 100


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## hhl4vr

Kyokei said:


> Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 3255604




Gorgeous shot


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel



These are super gorgeous.


----------



## rock_girl

SW black suede Highlands (yesterday)


----------



## Kyokei

hhl4vr said:


> Gorgeous shot



Thank you!


----------



## cocosapphire

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These are super gorgeous.


 
Thank you for saying!


----------



## Fgl11

cocosapphire said:


> Gucci




Beautiful boots!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful boots!!


 
Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## stmary

Repetto ballerina flats- it's the most comfortable shoes ever.


----------



## mallorykramer

Marc Jacobs Lou booties - my staple boots!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

mallorykramer said:


> Marc Jacobs Lou booties - my staple boots!!




Those are great! I love Marc Jacobs shoes, they are so comfortable!!


----------



## mallorykramer

Sophie-Rose said:


> Those are great! I love Marc Jacobs shoes, they are so comfortable!!


thank you! they are SO comfortable. I keep getting this feeling that I should probably buy another pair of these so that I have a fresh pair once these are unwearable..


----------



## Curliefury

zara


----------



## rock_girl

Michael Kors York Bootie


----------



## hhl4vr

rock_girl said:


> Michael Kors York Bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260209


 
Love those -those look great


----------



## cocosapphire

Ferragamo


----------



## rock_girl

Manolo BB in iridescent snakeskin


----------



## hhl4vr

rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB in iridescent snakeskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261011


 
Love it - pattern on heels looks great with pants


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel riding boots


----------



## Yuki85

Today with my Giuseppe Zanotti [emoji16]


----------



## eviexo

rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB in iridescent snakeskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261011




GORGEOUS!! What a perfect not-so-neutral neutral [emoji7]


Spent the entire day breaking in my new JC Attila flats.. I've got band aids already, but no official battle scars yet [emoji23]


----------



## Nikkieyedoc

Tory Burch Aria pump with bow &#128096;&#127872;


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## Sappho

cocosapphire said:


> Ferragamo



These are great for cold winter days!


----------



## cocosapphire

Sappho said:


> These are great for cold winter days!


 



These boots are everything for a cold winter&#8217;s day.  They keep my feet warm, and they offer nice traction on the sometimes slippery pavement and sidewalks.   Plus they're stylish!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel patent lace-up ankle boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel two tone black/beige ankle boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel quilted ankle boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel suede ankle boots


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel Chain Around boots


----------



## Sappho

Cocosapphire - I love your varied Chanel boot collection!


----------



## Dextersmom

My new Balenciaga sandals.


----------



## tweeety

Wearing my Chanel Espadrilles today!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Thank you target for making these cute sneakers!!!!
Best $12 (on clearance) spent... Meanwhile all Chanel Valentino etc laying in their boxes lol


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel cap toe ankle boots


----------



## Yuki85

At a rainy day with my cute rainy boots from Tom Joules!!!


----------



## rutabaga

LR Matildes in cuoio


----------



## hhl4vr

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel cap toe ankle boots




Very nice boots -


----------



## cocosapphire

hhl4vr said:


> Very nice boots -


 
Thank you, so sweet of you to say!


----------



## cocosapphire

Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## roses5682

Kate Spade flats


----------



## ShariLee

cocosapphire said:


> Yves Saint Laurent




You have one amazing shoe collection !!!!


----------



## tweeety

Wearing my Vera Wang flats today


----------



## chessmont

Rag and Bone Newbury in Iron 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the other feet in the pic are bare lol.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

first day out


----------



## tweeety

Wearing Gucci today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Prada espadrilles on this beautiful day!


----------



## candiebear

Dextersmom said:


> My new Balenciaga sandals.



These are so pretty! Are they cushioned at all?


----------



## cocosapphire

ShariLee said:


> You have one amazing shoe collection !!!!


 
Aww, thank you, dear!


----------



## cocosapphire

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 3280272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first day out


 
Lovely pink rockstuds!


----------



## cocosapphire

Freckles1 said:


> Prada espadrilles on this beautiful day!
> View attachment 3281070


 
So cute, like the suede!


----------



## cocosapphire

Alexander Wang


----------



## Dextersmom

candiebear said:


> These are so pretty! Are they cushioned at all?


Thank you Candiebear.  I wouldn't say they are cushioned but they are comfortable.  I have worn them all day with no problem and am not dying to take them off when I get home.


----------



## Dextersmom

81 degrees today and wearing my Dior sandals.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel ankle boots


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dextersmom said:


> My new Balenciaga sandals.



Love These! I want a pair.


----------



## mirannda

Today I wear my favorite gold snakeskin pumps from avheels Very comfy


----------



## meowmix318

mirannda said:


> Today I wear my favorite gold snakeskin pumps from avheels Very comfy



Love!


----------



## hhl4vr

mirannda said:


> Today I wear my favorite gold snakeskin pumps from avheels Very comfy




Love these - these are gorgeous


----------



## rock_girl

Louboutin rouge metal patent Bianca


----------



## highheeladdict

mirannda said:


> Today I wear my favorite gold snakeskin pumps from avheels Very comfy



So pretty


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel (from 2014 fall Dallas collection)


----------



## rock_girl

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel (from 2014 fall Dallas collection)




These are amazing!!  You have quite a boot collection based on the previous pics your shared! [emoji7]


----------



## rock_girl

Manolo BB


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel black ballet flat


----------



## Freckles1

rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289491
> View attachment 3289492




These are awesome rock _ girl!!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289491
> View attachment 3289492




Those are lovely and fun [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## rock_girl

Freckles1 said:


> These are awesome rock _ girl!!!






Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Those are lovely and fun [emoji122]&#127995;




Thanks ladies!  Comfy too!


----------



## rock_girl

Manolo BB Iridescent snakeskin


----------



## J_L33

tweeety said:


> Wearing my Chanel Espadrilles today!
> View attachment 3276038



What a beautiful picture!


----------



## coconutsboston

Riding boots


----------



## coconutsboston

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel (from 2014 fall Dallas collection)


Those are very unique!


----------



## yolca

coconutsboston said:


> Those are very unique!


My today's  shoes  Isabel Marant


----------



## roses5682

rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB Iridescent snakeskin
> 
> View attachment 3291302
> View attachment 3291303
> View attachment 3291304




Love those!!


----------



## roses5682

Isabel Marant boots.


----------



## cocosapphire

rock_girl said:


> These are amazing!!  You have quite a boot collection based on the previous pics your shared! [emoji7]


 
Aww, thank you, dear!


----------



## cocosapphire

rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289491
> View attachment 3289492


 


rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB Iridescent snakeskin
> View attachment 3291302
> View attachment 3291303
> View attachment 3291304


 
Those are gorgeous Manolo's too!


----------



## Dany_37

Finally can go without tights/stockings!  So happy to be wearing these little beauties today!


----------



## cocosapphire

coconutsboston said:


> Those are very unique!


 
Thank you!  They were an obsession, and I had to have them the moment I spotted them.


----------



## cocosapphire

Dany_37 said:


> Finally can go without tights/stockings!  So happy to be wearing these little beauties today!


 
Lovely color, they fit nicely on you.


----------



## Dany_37

cocosapphire said:


> Lovely color, they fit nicely on you.



What a lovely thing to say, thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dany_37 said:


> Finally can go without tights/stockings!  So happy to be wearing these little beauties today!



So nice, love the color. I wore mine for the first time last week, so happy for nicer weather.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rock_girl said:


> Manolo BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289491
> View attachment 3289492



What height are these? These are so gorgeous.


----------



## rock_girl

cocosapphire said:


> Those are gorgeous Manolo's too!




Thank you!



Dany_37 said:


> Finally can go without tights/stockings!  So happy to be wearing these little beauties today!




I adore my rockstuds!  So glad the weather is warming up where you are.



NikkisABagGirl said:


> What height are these? These are so gorgeous.




These have a 105mm heel.


----------



## Dany_37

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So nice, love the color. I wore mine for the first time last week, so happy for nicer weather.



Yes, so glad for 70 degree today.  Hope it stays that way and doesn't revert backwards!


----------



## Dany_37

rock_girl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore my rockstuds!  So glad the weather is warming up where you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have a 105mm heel.




Thank you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Scored these on sale in H&M 
I like them even more than my Adidas..
The leather is buttery soft - inside and out!
So comfortable!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chestnut Tieks


----------



## clu13

Gucci espadrilles - purchased them at the Norstrom holiday party in November and can finally wear them


----------



## .pursefiend.

Miu Miu


----------



## .pursefiend.

.pursefiend. said:


> Miu Miu


----------



## Meeka41

Dior


----------



## cocosapphire

Gucci


----------



## rock_girl

Vasque


----------



## cocosapphire

rock_girl said:


> Vasque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298143


 
Oh, those look comfy, rock_girl, and I like your color choice too!


----------



## cocosapphire

Prada


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel smoking slippers


----------



## Kyokei

Louboutins


----------



## hhl4vr

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3301252
> 
> 
> Louboutins


 
Wow love the color


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo


----------



## reddfoxx1

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo



I see you... Gorgeous shoe.


----------



## rock_girl

Valentino nude rockstuds


----------



## cocosapphire

Charlotte Olympia


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Zara


----------



## Tbs717

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel


 Love these in red


----------



## Tbs717

Chanel ballerinas in patent beige leather


----------



## GinaClad

I am wearing Women Flat Shoe From China . It is comfortable. Give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## cocosapphire

Tbs717 said:


> Love these in red


 
Thank you!




Tbs717 said:


> Chanel ballerinas in patent beige leather


 
And you have a gorgeous patent beige!


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel (my green contribution to celebrate St. Patrick's Day)


----------



## deltalady

Ysl


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Ysl




Love those


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu


----------



## Picard

Jimmy Choo Gilbert - blue eel skin.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## purly

Lanvin ballet flats


----------



## Marjan79

Dubarry Galway


----------



## luvpandas8

My Js........


----------



## cocosapphire

Pucci


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Marjan79

Ugg Laurelle


----------



## hhl4vr

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel




What a gorgeous heel


----------



## Gerry

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel


 


Your shoes are gorgeous but I have to tell you that I LOVE your ML King quote. When I went through his museum in Memphis, I was so blown away with the first hand exposure to all he did in his life. I couldn't stop crying when I saw the window that his assassin shot through to end his life on that balcony. Did you know that his museum is located in the motel he was staying in on that day? If you haven't seen it, you must.


----------



## cocosapphire

hhl4vr said:


> What a gorgeous heel


 
Thanks dear!


----------



## cocosapphire

Gerry said:


> Your shoes are gorgeous but I have to tell you that I LOVE your ML King quote. When I went through his museum in Memphis, I was so blown away with the first hand exposure to all he did in his life. I couldn't stop crying when I saw the window that his assassin shot through to end his life on that balcony. Did you know that his museum is located in the motel he was staying in on that day? If you haven't seen it, you must.


 
Thank you for saying!


Although I have not visited the MLK museum, I did hear that the Lorraine Motel was turned into a civil rights museum; it sounds like a tour not to be missed when visiting Memphis.  I would love to see it in the very near future.  


The quote is one of my favorites, and it is actually from Martin Luther, the 15th century German monk and theologian scholar who questioned certain church practices, which led to the Protestant Reformation.  And the late civil rights activist, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr bears the medieval German monk's name thanks to his father, Martin Luther King Sr.  The elder King was inspired by the leader of the Protestant Reformation and changed both his and his young son's name after traveling with a group of Baptist ministers in the 1930s to a region of eastern Germany where the theologian scholar was born.


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My customized Adidas Superstars, Star Wars edition. All gold except for a couple of black accents [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cocosapphire

Stuart Weitzman


----------



## cocosapphire

Alexandre Birman


----------



## coconutsboston

Tbs717 said:


> Chanel ballerinas in patent beige leather


Love these!


----------



## Love4MK

My Toms.  Haha!  Today is a no frills super lazy day to me, so Toms fit the part!


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## JetSetGo!

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3311382



Are these the open-toe or closed?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

JetSetGo! said:


> Are these the open-toe or closed?






Closed, I scored them on sale at Zara for 15!!
I love them!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3311396
> 
> Closed, I scored them on sale at Zara for 15!!
> I love them!!



Adorbs!


----------



## rdgldy

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3311396
> 
> Closed, I scored them on sale at Zara for 15!!
> I love them!!


so cute!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Miu Miu


----------



## Dextersmom

My new Tory Burch Terra sandals for the first time today.


----------



## Gerry

cocosapphire said:


> Thank you for saying!
> 
> 
> Although I have not visited the MLK museum, I did hear that the Lorraine Motel was turned into a civil rights museum; it sounds like a tour not to be missed when visiting Memphis.  I would love to see it in the very near future.
> 
> 
> The quote is one of my favorites, and it is actually from Martin Luther, the 15th century German monk and theologian scholar who questioned certain church practices, which led to the Protestant Reformation.  And the late civil rights activist, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr bears the medieval German monk's name thanks to his father, Martin Luther King Sr.  The elder King was inspired by the leader of the Protestant Reformation and changed both his and his young son's name after traveling with a group of Baptist ministers in the 1930s to a region of eastern Germany where the theologian scholar was born.


 
Speaking of a theologian scholar. You certainly are! Thank you for the information. Was he the creator of the Episcopalian church? I didn't even notice that there was no "King" after the name. That museum made such an impression on me that I can't think of anything else when I hear those names.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chestnut tieks


----------



## reddfoxx1

coconutsboston said:


> Chestnut tieks



So I just found out about these shoes. Are they really comfortable? Should I try them? I really want a pair. How is the sizing? Share please&#9786;


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry flats


----------



## cocosapphire

Gerry said:


> Speaking of a theologian scholar. You certainly are! Thank you for the information. Was he the creator of the Episcopalian church? I didn't even notice that there was no "King" after the name. That museum made such an impression on me that I can't think of anything else when I hear those names.


 
Lol!  Just a bit of knowledge I gained over the years from a few religious classes here and there. Henry VIII established the Anglican Church (the Church of England), after he split from the Catholic Church.  If my recollection serves me right, the Anglican Church was neither Catholic nor Protestant, but later, as more English Reformations were established, it became Episcopalian.  I think Episcopalian and Anglican are still used interchangeably today.  It can be very interesting stuff when you delve into it.

I can sense the museum had an impact on you, and I appreciate you sharing your experience.  Thankfully, there are so many amazing museums around the world that have excellent educational and highly interactive exhibitions that project strong emotions which hopefully opens the minds and hearts of all people.
All the best to you! 






Now, back to topic... 
Chanel


----------



## Meeka41

A pair of my j's today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## coconutsboston

reddfoxx1 said:


> So I just found out about these shoes. Are they really comfortable? Should I try them? I really want a pair. How is the sizing? Share please&#9786;


They are very comfortable! Sizing IMO depends on the width of your foot, eg mine is very narrow so I am OK with true-to-size (wear a 7 & buy a 7) but a normal or wider foot may want to size up since they don't have half sizes.  Customer service is fine about you returning if the first size doesn't work - in fact I've done it as well.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Balenciaga sandals with GHW today.


----------



## cocosapphire

Meeka41 said:


> A pair of my j's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji177]


 
Ooooh, those are pretty in pink!  Love 'em!


----------



## cocosapphire

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Balenciaga sandals with GHW today.


 
Cute sandals!...I just love shoe embellishments


----------



## cocosapphire

Chanel


----------



## Dextersmom

cocosapphire said:


> Cute sandals!...I just love shoe embellishments


Thank you.


----------



## LRG

A fun pair of Valentinos for Friday!


----------



## Dextersmom

LRG said:


> A fun pair of Valentinos for Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3317195


Oh&#8230;stunning.


----------



## Meeka41

Gucci[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## sunshinesash

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Balenciaga sandals with GHW today.


LOVE! 


JetSetGo! said:


> Adorbs!


x2! I'm all about lace-ups for this spring/summer 


LRG said:


> A fun pair of Valentinos for Friday!


 

Wearing my DVF flats today...scored these on major sale at TJMaxx for $30!


----------



## Dextersmom

sunshinesash said:


> LOVE!
> 
> x2! I'm all about lace-ups for this spring/summer
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my DVF flats today...scored these on major sale at TJMaxx for $30!


Darling&#8230;and what a bargain!


----------



## sunshinesash

cocosapphire said:


> Chanel


Perfection 



Dextersmom said:


> Darlingand what a bargain!


Thanks so much...always love to find a great deal!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

adidas tubulars


----------



## Dextersmom

casual Saturday lunch out.


----------



## sunshinesash

Dextersmom said:


> casual Saturday lunch out.


Swoon....Gucci disco! Looks so good worn casual :okay:


----------



## Dextersmom

sunshinesash said:


> Swoon....Gucci disco! Looks so good worn casual :okay:


Thank you.


----------



## Meeka41

My very own personalized sneaker[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
nike


----------



## reddfoxx1

Meeka41 said:


> My very own personalized sneaker[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nike



Nice!


----------



## Meeka41

reddfoxx1 said:


> Nice!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## JJtuesday

I Love the personalized sneakers.  So cute and great colors!!!

I also love the gucci bag in the photo with the red sneakers for a casual lunch. Very cute!!!


----------



## Meeka41

No pink today[emoji17]but I am wearing my favorite converse 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
from their punk collection [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji92][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## sunshinesash

Vince Camuto 'Kellisi' boots...and yes, that is snow on the ground...in April  

Canada, I can't even!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing these rose gold Stuart Weitzman sandals today.


----------



## rock_girl

Valentino


----------



## Luv n bags

Iridescent booties by Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Meeka41

rock_girl said:


> Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321875




That is a good looking shoe[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## hhl4vr

tigertrixie said:


> Iridescent booties by Stuart Weitzman
> View attachment 3323355




Those are gorgeous booties


----------



## Luv n bags

hhl4vr said:


> Those are gorgeous booties




Thank you! I love the play of colors.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just bought these leather sandals from a tiny shop in Bali


----------



## meowmix318

Chinese Warrior said:


> Just bought these leather sandals from a tiny shop in Bali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324260



Cute, great design and cut


----------



## Kyokei

Manolo Hangisi


----------



## reddfoxx1

Kyokei said:


> Manolo Hangisi
> 
> View attachment 3325829


Gorgeous Shoe! How often do you plan to wear and where to? I so want another one of the color ways, but I'm thinking where would I go in them? Maybe I'll go for the flats


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My Sexy Things
Aquazurra


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kyokei said:


> Manolo Hangisi
> 
> View attachment 3325829



Nice...I am going to need a pair.


----------



## meowmix318

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My Sexy Things
> Aquazurra




Indeed a gorgeous pair of shoes


----------



## Kyokei

reddfoxx1 said:


> Gorgeous Shoe! How often do you plan to wear and where to? I so want another one of the color ways, but I'm thinking where would I go in them? Maybe I'll go for the flats



I plan on wearing them fairly often! But then again I am the type to wear my good shoes a lot. I was actually debating between this and a pair of Jimmy Choos but went with these because I think I wouldn't wear the Choos much since they were very.... out there.

I am definitely wearing them for my birthday this month, probably with a LBD!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Nice...I am going to need a pair.



I recommend them!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

meowmix318 said:


> Indeed a gorgeous pair of shoes



Thanks!


----------



## Dany_37

Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Jimmy Choo




Great color


----------



## Mpill

Dany_37 said:


> Valentino Rockstuds



Love this color! Do you know what it's called?


----------



## Kyokei

Givenchy


----------



## reddfoxx1

Dolce & Gabbana studded brogue


----------



## ScottyGal

CL - So Kate


----------



## TasheRAWR

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3329186
> 
> 
> Givenchy



I love your shoes such a beautiful design.


----------



## Dany_37

Valentino today!


----------



## PurseMonk

Lounging around in some Toms.


----------



## Meeka41

A pair of Nike slides[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Meeka41 said:


> A pair of Nike slides[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336099



Super cute.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## Meeka41

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Super cute.




Thank you[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

Colbalt blue tributes


----------



## Kyokei

These Givenchy sandals are becoming my spring/summer shoes quickly


----------



## CleopatraSelene

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3337566
> 
> Colbalt blue tributes



Are these the high or low heel version?  Guessing high, but can't quite tell?


----------



## Luv n bags

These are the low heels.  75mm


----------



## deltalady

Oldie but goodie. YSL Tribtoo


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Oldie but goodie. YSL Tribtoo


 
I agree - classic look but looks amazing


----------



## ScottyGal

Mpill said:


> Love this color! Do you know what it's called?



It's just 'Violet' - if you want to see more pics, I made a thread on it  - http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/reveal-my-first-jimmy-choos-902275.html


----------



## curlsaloud

My Grenson Celia monk shoes


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Aquazurra...wearing them a lot this spring.


----------



## rock_girl

curlsaloud said:


> My Grenson Celia monk shoes



I love these!!  I've been looking for something similar. 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Aquazurra...wearing them a lot this spring.



Divine!  And comfy too!



deltalady said:


> Oldie but goodie. YSL Tribtoo



I adore my Tribtoos too!


----------



## Meeka41

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Aquazurra...wearing them a lot this spring.




Looooove these I want them[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]are they comfy and do they run tts


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Meeka41 said:


> Looooove these I want them[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]are they comfy and do they run tts


 
Yep. They are very comfy and run TTS. I usually wear a 36 in flats and these are a 36. You should definitely get a pair.
 I actually have people walk up and ask me about these shoes and the Sexy Things too.


----------



## tweeety

Wearing this beauty  today


----------



## Dipmai

LV sneakers on the marble floors of The Palace of Versailles...


----------



## ptqcangel08

Vintage Ferragamo red varina pumps.


----------



## randr21

Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My trusty Chanel moto boot 
	

		
			
		

		
	



@luxblondenyc on Instagram


----------



## Freckles1

Prada


----------



## TasheRAWR

My shoes for today. [emoji2]


----------



## meowmix318

TasheRAWR said:


> My shoes for today. [emoji2]



Cute


----------



## canyongirl

My new Gucci espadrilles [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## deltalady

Chanel espadrilles (not comfortable but oh well)


----------



## reddfoxx1

deltalady said:


> Chanel espadrilles (not comfortable but oh well)



Dang! Must be a sign to keep my coin in pocket because the way my feet are set up, a lot of my designer shoes are causing problems.


----------



## Penelope P.

Hi all, today or in fact most of the days I am wearing Anna Nucci's jelly shoes. By far, the prettiest and really comfortable on my feet. They have the perfect fitting and does not cause any discomfort or pain. Do not worry about the smell, totally no unusual or plastic smell at all. It really smells nice almost like bubble gum hehe. 

You all can check out their stores in sg or you can go to, Anna Nucci's website to see more of their designs.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

wearing this new-ish Ferragamo loafers. Man, it still hurts! Sigh, I have really bad luck with Ferragamo shoes..(


----------



## meowmix318

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3349237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing this new-ish Ferragamo loafers. Man, it still hurts! Sigh, I have really bad luck with Ferragamo shoes..(



I haven't found a completely comfortable designer shoes yet. Some shoes I can wear up to a few hours but still haven't found that one shoe I can wear all day without any hint of discomfort (only the cheaper shoes)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3349237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing this new-ish Ferragamo loafers. Man, it still hurts! Sigh, I have really bad luck with Ferragamo shoes..(



That's too bad. I love their shoes and usually find them comfy? Can you return?


----------



## Sharlenelee

Brought out my Anna Nucci's jelly shoe today. It fits perfectly with my fav pants and white top. It is super comfortable as well. I strot down town effortlessly with no discomfort at all. Super in LOVE with the design, super in LOVE with the comfortness and it is non-toxic too unlike some others.

Heads up to the account above, we got the same taste  

Oh, they are on sale now so u may check them out.


----------



## ANewLuv

Freckles1 said:


> Prada
> View attachment 3343887




If you don't mind my asking, could you tell me about the sizing for your shoes, please? 
I don't own any Prada and saw this in the Brandy color. I am an American 10, designers like CL, Lanvin, Rag & Bone I have to do a 41. Would I do the same for Prada or this sandal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shakentree

Just some comfy navy and maroon New Balances!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Wearing my new Hermes Oran Sandals


----------



## Chinese Warrior

meowmix318 said:


> I haven't found a completely comfortable designer shoes yet. Some shoes I can wear up to a few hours but still haven't found that one shoe I can wear all day without any hint of discomfort (only the cheaper shoes)




I hear your pain, meowmix! This is my 5th pair of Ferragamo in different leather and I am still disappointed! I do, however, own a pair of Tory Burch leopard flats that are comfortable  from the very first minute of wearing them. I really need to stay away from Ferragamo, that is the morale of the story for me.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That's too bad. I love their shoes and usually find them comfy? Can you return?




Hi there! It's too late to return them but I am going to try my best to sell them off. I had blisters on both heels.( and I did not walk that much! This is my 5th pair of Ferragamo and I have tried all their leather!(


----------



## Chinese Warrior

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wearing my new Hermes Oran Sandals




Loving it!! Is this black or other dark colors?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> Loving it!! Is this black or other dark colors?


 
Hi, they are black.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> Hi there! It's too late to return them but I am going to try my best to sell them off. I had blisters on both heels.( and I did not walk that much! This is my 5th pair of Ferragamo and I have tried all their leather!(


 
That is terrible. I would stay away from Ferragamo then. I have only ever bought Varinas. I found them to be comfy, but hated how soft the soles were. I didn't wear them a ton and I felt like they wore down quickly.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Wearing Chanel today. Been on a shoe kick this spring. Haha!


----------



## Picard

Jimmy Choo


----------



## saraaB

I wearing Marc Jacobs oxford


----------



## clu13

Jimmy Choo Lance


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Its 38C outside. So, Chanel flip flops


----------



## Gerry

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wearing my new Hermes Oran Sandals


So cute!! Do you find that the leather stretches? I sold two pairs because they fit at first but the leather stretched out so much I couldn't keep them on my feet?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gerry said:


> So cute!! Do you find that the leather stretches? I sold two pairs because they fit at first but the leather stretched out so much I couldn't keep them on my feet?


 
Hmmm...I hope that doesn't happen. I have only had them for like two weeks. I have worn them one or twice, not too much. What leather was yours in? Mine is box, hopefully they will stand up to the test of time. ;0


----------



## Meeka41

My chestnut Tieks[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Meeka41 said:


> My chestnut Tieks[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353792



The combo of brown and bright color bottom looks amazing. Are they comfy? I have been thinking about a pair.


----------



## Meeka41

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The combo of brown and bright color bottom looks amazing. Are they comfy? I have been thinking about a pair.




Yeesssssss they are so comfortable


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Meeka41 said:


> Yeesssssss they are so comfortable



Thanks!


----------



## reddfoxx1

Meeka41 said:


> My chestnut Tieks[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353792



I just bought a purple pair. Meh... I'm thinking they weren't worth the price tag. It could just be my feet though


----------



## Gerry

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hmmm...I hope that doesn't happen. I have only had them for like two weeks. I have worn them one or twice, not too much. What leather was yours in? Mine is box, hopefully they will stand up to the test of time. ;0


 


One was patent and the other was box. It took a good year or more for them to stretch out a lot. It was a slow process. Just wear the heck out of them and enjoy!! Maybe it was old age that stretched them. Not real sure. At any rate, Hermes always has a great resale value. I have never heard anybody else complain about this!


----------



## Meeka41

reddfoxx1 said:


> I just bought a purple pair. Meh... I'm thinking they weren't worth the price tag. It could just be my feet though




My oldest daughter got them for me and complained because she couldn't understand why I wanted those plain Jane shoes .....she said I could have gotten something better[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gerry said:


> One was patent and the other was box. It took a good year or more for them to stretch out a lot. It was a slow process. Just wear the heck out of them and enjoy!! Maybe it was old age that stretched them. Not real sure. At any rate, Hermes always has a great resale value. I have never heard anybody else complain about this!



Ooh! I would love a patent pair. Although having a hard time finding the bright spring colors that I would wear to pieces this spring. Haha! Your so right with resale also.


----------



## josieblime

Vintage Roms


----------



## deltalady

Jimmy Choo


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo




Love the colour - looks great with those jeans


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing Aquazzura. I will take a pic when I get home.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Yesterday in Chanel


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Today in Aquazurra


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

deltalady said:


> Jimmy Choo



Love the color!


----------



## befrank

My new Nicholas Kirkwood Beta flats! Cute and super comfy!


----------



## Kyokei

Louboutins


----------



## Arlene619

Nike flywire, going to Disneyland so I need to be comfy &#128522;


----------



## snibor

ivanka ***** sparkly sandals/espadrilles. Just bought and loving!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Aquazzura


----------



## pixiesparkle

Wearing my Chanel espadrilles today. Taking advantage of the nice weather before winter (and wet season) comes [emoji4]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Another hot day and another pair of Chanel flip flops


----------



## clu13

Gucci stilettos - easily the most comfortable heels I own. I went grocery shopping in them today.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pixiesparkle said:


> Wearing my Chanel espadrilles today. Taking advantage of the nice weather before winter (and wet season) comes [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355967



Lovely.


----------



## hhl4vr

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3355455
> 
> 
> Louboutins




What a gorgeous heel - love them


----------



## Lavieestbelle

pixiesparkle said:


> Wearing my Chanel espadrilles today. Taking advantage of the nice weather before winter (and wet season) comes [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355967


Gorgeous!


----------



## cathmenaney

Walking Biarritz in these Repetto flats today


----------



## loveydovey35

I love seeing the shoes that TPF's wear, there used to be a thread for this purpose but I don't see it, I decided to start a new one, I hope I didn't miss it. The Valentino and Christian Louboutin forums have one, and we should too!  




Please share your pictures, include the brand and tells us if comfortable, painful (but worth it) or any general feeling about the shoes....


----------



## Meeka41

airmaxx today[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## vrajna

PLEASE HELP! Snake skin peeling on Manolo

i just bought a pair of Manolo tayler D'orsay snake skin off of eBay, the snake skin is peeling which the seller didn't mention on the add nor was it visible in the pictures he posted. he hase a high rating on eBay, when i told him about the peeling of the snake skin, i also sent him pictures and this is what he responded: 
"That's how real authentic snakeskin comes. The only way for me to tell the difference between authentic and counterfeit snakeskin is the fact that there is slight peeling. If there isn't it's unnatural and 99% of the time counterfeit." 

i feel like he is lying, and i would just like to here what you ladies have to say.

i did't know where to post this so i apologize if this is wrong, im sorry!


----------



## Picard

vrajna said:


> PLEASE HELP! Snake skin peeling on Manolo
> 
> i just bought a pair of Manolo tayler D'orsay snake skin off of eBay, the snake skin is peeling which the seller didn't mention on the add nor was it visible in the pictures he posted. he hase a high rating on eBay, when i told him about the peeling of the snake skin, i also sent him pictures and this is what he responded:
> "That's how real authentic snakeskin comes. The only way for me to tell the difference between authentic and counterfeit snakeskin is the fact that there is slight peeling. If there isn't it's unnatural and 99% of the time counterfeit."
> 
> i feel like he is lying, and i would just like to here what you ladies have to say.
> 
> i did't know where to post this so i apologize if this is wrong, im sorry!




If the skin has not a treatment (like a layer of anything) it is true.
I have a pair of René Caovilla and the skin has some peeling. But of course I don't know if your shoes look bad.

Look mines (if help to You)


----------



## roses5682

Michael kors espadrilles


----------



## deltalady

Jordan Retro 10's


----------



## reddfoxx1

Miu Miu lace-ups


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Blue lizard


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Blue lizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362462



The best color with the best pattern. I absolutely need these! Haha!


----------



## Nibb

befrank said:


> My new Nicholas Kirkwood Beta flats! Cute and super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354886


Love them! They look great on you. That are my favorite flat. I bought a black pair in March that I have been living in & preordered a pewter pair for the fall.


----------



## befrank

Nibb said:


> Love them! They look great on you. That are my favorite flat. I bought a black pair in March that I have been living in & preordered a pewter pair for the fall.




Thanks! Yes I adore my flats. I will be collecting other colors soon.


----------



## makeupmama

Wearing my RV Sneaky Vivs today


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Stuart Weitzman loafers


----------



## tweeety

Rocking my Zara today &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Harper Quinn

Isabel Marant Leo flats


----------



## sajero2

Tory Burch Madalena Wedges


----------



## cubby

My super comfy Gucci Princetown


----------



## cubby

Aquazzura Belgravia suede flats


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Lavieestbelle

Louis Vuitton Destination sneakers


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Aquazzura
URL=http://s779.photobucket.com/user/nicoleanglea/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbmulsixh.jpeg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## tweeety

Wearing my 20th Anniversary Christian Louboutin Love flat!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3374133
> 
> Wearing my 20th Anniversary Christian Louboutin Love flat!



These are gorgeous, love.


----------



## Love Of My Life

H Orans


----------



## Freckles1

hotshot said:


> H Orans




Me too. Black


----------



## loveydovey35

New Abel, Jimmy Choos, my first pair, but not my last. Had been looking for a pair of pumps for work in Navy Blue, and these are just beautiful! the fit is great, love them!


----------



## loveydovey35

cubby said:


> My super comfy Gucci Princetown


 


Love this print!


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> New Abel, Jimmy Choos, my first pair, but not my last. Had been looking for a pair of pumps for work in Navy Blue, and these are just beautiful! the fit is great, love them!




Thanks for sharing, I agree those are beautiful and look great on you.


Love that colour


----------



## Maracucha

Matching my MK purse & flats!


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans today &#128095;&#128095;&#128095;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovely64

Gucci [emoji93][emoji169][emoji93]


----------



## coconutsboston

Jimmy Choo Romy flats


----------



## grapegravity

Pedro Garcia for blue Monday


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Chanel sandals


----------



## ElisaAnna

A nice pair of burberry heels


----------



## Meeka41

nike[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3383856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nike[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


Love it. You should post of pic of all your shoes. You have the best sneakers.


----------



## angelicskater16

Wearing my summer shoes today at work!


----------



## Meeka41

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it. You should post of pic of all your shoes. You have the best sneakers.



Oh how I love a great sneaker especially since I broke my ankle years ago and say no to heels .....but it would be great to display my sneaker collection I will gather them up and do that[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Meeka41

my navy blue 11's[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Meeka41

nike today[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## coconutsboston

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3383856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nike[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


I love those!


----------



## coconutsboston

Tory Burch Chandler wedges


----------



## Meeka41

coconutsboston said:


> I love those!



Thank you[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## clu13

CL Corsetica 100


----------



## happycatie

My bf just bought me a Hot chick 130.  They are super hot!


----------



## hhl4vr

happycatie said:


> My bf just bought me a Hot chick 130.  They are super hot!


Yes they are super hot and you look amazing


----------



## Chinese Warrior

First day wearing these Zara sandals after scoring them at major sale price.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3394346


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

clu13 said:


> CL Corsetica 100
> 
> View attachment 3393025


Love these!


----------



## Ninewestdiva

Adorable


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Aquazurra...wearing them a lot this spring.


Chic! Do they run true-to-size?


----------



## coconutsboston

Chestnut Tieks


----------



## Love Of My Life

H oran sandals


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ninewestdiva said:


> Adorable
> 
> Chic! Do they run true-to-size?


They are TTS.


----------



## Harper Quinn

My miu mius  (from my instagram) whilst
out shopping for Chloe susannahs (finally!!)


----------



## coconutsboston

Tory Burch Chandler wedges


----------



## Kyokei

Jimmy Choos


----------



## clu13

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3402459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My miu mius  (from my instagram) whilst
> out shopping for Chloe susannahs (finally!!)



Love them!


----------



## clu13

Tory Burch Lennon


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Vans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


You always have the best outfits and shoes


----------



## ScottyGal

meowmix318 said:


> You always have the best outfits and shoes



Thank you


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rock_girl

Valentino scarab sandals and fossils!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3402459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My miu mius  (from my instagram) whilst
> out shopping for Chloe susannahs (finally!!)



Omg love these shoes!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sweetyqbk said:


> Omg love these shoes!!





clu13 said:


> Love them!





Sweetyqbk said:


> Omg love these shoes!!



thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

Found these Miu Miu slingbacks with crystal heels half price off in the sale and couldn't leave them behind... picture from my IG


----------



## gatorpooh

Wearing my Aquazzura Pom Pom sandals with a yellow BB Dakota off the shoulder dress today [emoji846]


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my first pair of Manolo's today, these are the most comfortable shoes, love them!


----------



## Curlx

Wearing My Chanel slingbacks for the First Time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

H oran


----------



## Meeka41

adidas today[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

Chanel sandals from what I think was the spring/summer pre-collection! Please ignore my weirdly red toes [emoji4]


----------



## ptqcangel08

I'm wearing Chloe scallops flats in leopard.


----------



## Love Of My Life

H oran sandals


----------



## loveydovey35

Jimmy Choo Abel in navy blue, such a difficult color to find in a classic shoe that I would want to wear for years.


----------



## hhl4vr

Love the look loveydovey35


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel ballet flats


----------



## Kelly M

My dearly beloved Sam Edelman Gigi Thong Sandals in Almond patent leather


----------



## Rachael25

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3425755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adidas today[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


LOVE these! Do you mind me asking the style name and where you got them?!


----------



## rdgldy

Gucci Juliette sandals from S/S 15-adore them!!!  I got the black last year and hunted down the other 2 on ebay. So amazing!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3402459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My miu mius  (from my instagram) whilst
> out shopping for Chloe susannahs (finally!!)


this is such a pretty picture!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rdgldy said:


> this is such a pretty picture!


thanks!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rdgldy said:


> Gucci Juliette sandals from S/S 15-adore them!!!  I got the black last year and hunted down the other 2 on ebay. So amazing!!!


beautiful! great haul!


----------



## Kelly M

rdgldy said:


> Gucci Juliette sandals from S/S 15-adore them!!!  I got the black last year and hunted down the other 2 on ebay. So amazing!!!


They're so pretty!


----------



## Harper Quinn

With my partner in crime  chanel slingbacks!


----------



## Meeka41

Rachael25 said:


> LOVE these! Do you mind me asking the style name and where you got them?!



They are called adidas alphabounce my daughter sent them to me they came from finish line I hope that helps ....ps they are soooo comfy[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Meeka41

pumas today[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rachael25

Meeka41 said:


> They are called adidas alphabounce my daughter sent them to me they came from finish line I hope that helps ....ps they are soooo comfy[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Thank you! I love them! Are these the black and white zebra print? 
Also love the Pumas you are wearing today, you have great taste in footwear !


----------



## Meeka41

Rachael25 said:


> Thank you! I love them! Are these the black and white zebra print?
> Also love the Pumas you are wearing today, you have great taste in footwear !



Why thank you and I wouldn't say it's a zebra print I can't really tell what is but it is a very interesting shoe get you will love them and you can go down a size in them...just try them on incase you do get them [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## absolutpink

Halogen lace up flats in blush.. got them in the Nordstrom sale and this is the first time I've worn them. I don't usually wear flats but I think I'm in love!


----------



## tweeety

My Zara flat [emoji173]️


----------



## Love Of My Life

H oran


----------



## clothier

I'm in flip flops today.


----------



## rdgldy

surgical boot


----------



## Love Of My Life

comfy H Orans


----------



## cubby

My very versatile Bottega Veneta slip-on sneakers. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

cubby said:


> My very versatile Bottega Veneta slip-on sneakers. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443564



Love


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Meeka41

adidas [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci: 







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cubby

Hermes Laura flats in Bordeaux. [emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Fitflops - these have been my saviours during my trip to NYC! Perfect for walking 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WatermelonEater

My vintage 1920s flapper heels!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

rdgldy said:


> Gucci Juliette sandals from S/S 15-adore them!!!  I got the black last year and hunted down the other 2 on ebay. So amazing!!!


They look so comfortable and chic. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

absolutpink said:


> Halogen lace up flats in blush.. got them in the Nordstrom sale and this is the first time I've worn them. I don't usually wear flats but I think I'm in love!


I was eyeing this pair in the Nordies sale but not sure whether the laces are easy to deal with and I ended up not buying them. I must say they look absolutely great on you!


----------



## absolutpink

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was eyeing this pair in the Nordies sale but not sure whether the laces are easy to deal with and I ended up not buying them. I must say they look absolutely great on you!



Thank you! I was really hesitant too because I didn't know what to do with the laces and I'm not a fan of flats. Now I love them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

absolutpink said:


> Thank you! I was really hesitant too because I didn't know what to do with the laces and I'm not a fan of flats. Now I love them!


That's awesome! Do you find them comfortable, may I ask? Does the leather take some time to break in? Thank you in advance for sharing. They really look absolutely gorgeous and I am tempted again. [emoji7]


----------



## absolutpink

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's awesome! Do you find them comfortable, may I ask? Does the leather take some time to break in? Thank you in advance for sharing. They really look absolutely gorgeous and I am tempted again. [emoji7]



I actually find them to be super comfortable! The leather did take a couple of wears to break in but I had no issues with them right from when I first started wearing them. The only problem I have ran into with them so far is sometimes the lace on my right foot (and only my right?!) will come undone throughout the day so I have to re-tie it.


----------



## Maracucha

MK wedges!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^They look good as does your pedicure!


----------



## Maracucha

hotshot said:


> ^They look good as does your pedicure!



Thank you[emoji140]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

absolutpink said:


> I actually find them to be super comfortable! The leather did take a couple of wears to break in but I had no issues with them right from when I first started wearing them. The only problem I have ran into with them so far is sometimes the lace on my right foot (and only my right?!) will come undone throughout the day so I have to re-tie it.


That's awesome. I do imagine the laces might come undone throughout the day, especially for me as I walk a lot. Many thanks for sharing. Till the next sale for me to get them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another day with my comfy H oran sandals.. a lifesaver with this miserable humidity we are having


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci 







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## josieblime

My new APLs


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Olive ostrich


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The other day with Ferragamos.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gucci


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hermes Oran


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Adidas Stan Smiths.


----------



## Nibb

Choo flats.


----------



## ScottyGal

GZ






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nascar fan

New Fendi shoes. [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## Chinese Warrior

This gold pair from Rubi, super cheap @ $15! I bought another Python pair for backup.


----------



## tweeety

Wearing my comfy Chiara Feragni


----------



## sunandflowers

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adidas Stan Smiths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457398



Love these! Can you tell me what the color is?  I'd like to find them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sunandflowers said:


> Love these! Can you tell me what the color is?  I'd like to find them!


Sure. I purchased them from Foot Locker. I tried to find the link for you but no longer can find the exact model. Perhaps you can try emailing Foot Locker or Adidas stores and see whether they have stock? The model is S75136. Hope this helps.


----------



## sunandflowers

Thank you so much!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sunandflowers said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure. [emoji5] The selection at Foot Locker is great. I got mine for 20% off. Savings are always good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes oran


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The other day wearing Chanel Flats...Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## josieblime

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3466913
> 
> View attachment 3466914
> View attachment 3466915
> 
> New Fendi shoes. [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji170][emoji171]



These shoes are fabulous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## josieblime

Very glamorous Hush Puppies [emoji12]


----------



## Luxlynx

I have my Alexander  McQueen on but they are sadly they are to small for me
	

		
			
		

		
	





I love them and i get great long legs in them, without i look like a daxhound.


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing my Stuart Weitzman Reserve boots today!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Wearing my Chanel flats today


----------



## tweeety

It's bootie season [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

RV flat


----------



## Meeka41

nikes for me[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes New York bootie with metal insert heel


----------



## missconvy

Sam & Libby heels.


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes bootie on a rainy day.


----------



## goodbyeblues

My Disney Villains Vans.


----------



## Kyokei

Gianvito Rossi booties


----------



## Kyokei

Dries van Noten shoes


----------



## twin-fun

Birkenstock thong sandal. It was a balmy 91°.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Kyokei said:


> Dries van Noten shoes



These are cute! It's shoes like this that make me regret that I'm not wearing heels


----------



## tweeety

Wearing my Baila Spike CL today [emoji151]


----------



## cafecreme15

Stuart Weitzman Highland


----------



## kkfiregirl

Keen hiking sandals


----------



## bagdabaggies

Too lazy to post a picture at the moment, but I am wearing a pair of Pollini hybrid loafer-brogue shoes in brown suede!


----------



## goldenfountain

Charlotte Olympia's Aquarius slippers  (my Zodiac sign)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior sandals


----------



## randr21

missconvy said:


> Sam & Libby heels.


Color and style really works on you!


----------



## josieblime

Trask loafers


----------



## Rosieisgood

My miu miu velvet ballerinas! Wore them without their laces


----------



## Rosieisgood

Kyokei said:


> Hermes New York bootie with metal insert heel



Omg!! Do these run big? Don't see them in store here but I want to order them online.


----------



## Kyokei

Rosieisgood said:


> Omg!! Do these run big? Don't see them in store here but I want to order them online.



They are true to size. I find I take a smaller size than usual in most Hermes shoes but not these.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Kyokei said:


> They are true to size. I find I take a smaller size than usual in most Hermes shoes but not these.



Brilliant! Thank you Kyokei 
My usual Hermes size is sold out online as well so I was hoping that these would size a bit differently, and they are! I'm placing my order now!! Hopefully I can get them by Monday.


----------



## nvie

Salvatore Ferragamo Marie sandals, love them.


----------



## twin-fun

josieblime said:


> Trask loafers
> View attachment 3497640



Love these! Are they as comfortable as they look and run true to size?


----------



## Rosieisgood

Finally getting cold here for boots 
One of my favorite boots from Hermes.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today since it's almost Halloween, I am wearing my old Loeffler Randall patent ballerina flats with cutout...


----------



## goldenfountain

Valentino red rockstud kitten heels. Perfect for Friday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With my Stan Smiths again. White shoes go with practically everything.


----------



## pzammie

My Gucci Princetowns[emoji7]


----------



## citruses

pzammie said:


> My Gucci Princetowns[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506168


love it paired with your belt!


----------



## pzammie

citruses said:


> love it paired with your belt!



Thanks Citruses[emoji4]


----------



## twin-fun

Barefoot all day


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Wore these Sam Edelman sneaks with my cat ears! They're crazy comfortable.


----------



## Arlene619

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Wore these Sam Edelman sneaks with my cat ears! They're crazy comfortable.
> View attachment 3507981


Those are sooo cute! I've been debating on whether or not to get them.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Arlene619 said:


> Those are sooo cute! I've been debating on whether or not to get them.



You totally should! I was just a passing through Nordstrom and saw them and had to have them. I had a tough time deciding between the gray or pink...I'd love both but at $100 a pair I just couldn't justify it for such a trendy accessory. Ultimately I went with the gray because I figured the pink would show more dirt and they're suede. 

If you order them I'd recommend .5 size down. I normally wear an 8 or 8.5 but the 8.5 was way too big.  Aside from the look I love that these shoes make my feet look small.


----------



## goldenfountain

Valentino Rockstud flats  I love them because they instantly elongate my legs despite them being flats, and make any outfit look more chic!


----------



## Spinky

goldenfountain said:


> Valentino Rockstud flats  I love them because they instantly elongate my legs despite them being flats, and make any outfit look more chic!


 Love these! I so want a pair!


----------



## Spinky

I'm wearing a pair of my John Fluevogs today. I'm a bit in love with this brand. Every pair is a work of art!


----------



## goldenfountain

Spinky said:


> Love these! I so want a pair!


Get them  you'll love them!


----------



## nvie

Ferragamo Glory in Blush SS2015.


----------



## snibor

nvie said:


> Ferragamo Glory in Blush SS2015.
> 
> View attachment 3511654



These look beautiful with your pedicure color. Stunning!


----------



## tweeety

Foggy weather! Have to pull out my CL Alti Botte Boot 160 today


----------



## twin-fun

Birkenstock Mayari


----------



## nvie

snibor said:


> These look beautiful with your pedicure color. Stunning!



Thank you for your lovely comment snibor.


----------



## twin-fun

Keen Ventura


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ECCO leather slip in sneakers. I am a huge fan of this brand. Zero break in period from ballerina flats to boots to sneakers. Ample sole support for all day wear.


----------



## amanda_a_

My yeezy 350 turtle doves


----------



## nvie

Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Noir in GHW.


----------



## papertiger

rdgldy said:


> Gucci Juliette sandals from S/S 15-adore them!!!  I got the black last year and hunted down the other 2 on ebay. So amazing!!!



OMG, I believe you now out-Gucci me in the shoe dept. Love them all


----------



## rdgldy

papertiger said:


> OMG, I believe you now out-Gucci me in the shoe dept. Love them all


hahaha!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lying by the pool so Chanel flip flops


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes flats


----------



## nvie

Coach Lacey Pumps


----------



## Real Authentication

Chanel espadrilles [emoji179]


----------



## Kyokei

Gucci!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Nickolas Kirkwood


----------



## Lilian Hui

These babies this morning
Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes ballet slipper


----------



## twin-fun

Paul Green stacked heel booties


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel black ballet flat


----------



## BunnyLady4

Lilian Hui said:


> These babies this morning
> Valentino Rockstuds



Those are A-mazing!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

So obsessed with my new Fenty x Puma velvet creepers! I thought I'd missed out cause I was shut out of buying online at launch but I lucked out and a local instagram friend let me know of a store that had them in stock.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

It's drizzling today so I'm headed
our with one of my Burberry rain boots.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

As usual, my favourite Fusions


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I wore my Prada sneakers.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Doc martens with polkadot socks


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior Fusions


----------



## ColdSteel

Chanel Cambon flats in navy with white Cs... I'm so in love.


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing my Casadei heels


----------



## hhl4vr

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my Casadei heels
> 
> View attachment 3552978


Those are gorgeous - thanks for sharing


----------



## deltalady

Aquazzura


----------



## ScottyGal

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## Kayapo97

deltalady said:


> Aquazzura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558241


 absolutely lovely


----------



## Trauma

deltalady said:


> Aquazzura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558241


Oh my gosh! They're perfect!


----------



## k*d




----------



## goldenfountain

Wearing my brand new Jimmy Choo suede 'Romy' 85mm heels to work.. My first ever JC! Really enjoying them and they really elongate my legs without the pain of killer heels  
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nvie

Salvatore Ferragamo Marie Black Patent.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing my new & quirky Twiggy pumps from Tory Burch. Fingers crossed that they are comfortable...


----------



## ColdSteel

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing my new & quirky Twiggy pumps from Tory Burch. Fingers crossed that they are comfortable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566568



Oh I love the buckles! 

I'm wearing my Dakota Ugg Mocs. Working from home these days.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Christofle

My favorite choos


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Nickolas Kirkwood


----------



## ironblock

For a change, I am wearing my brown shoes Crocs. LOL


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jimmy Choo fur lined youth boots


----------



## barbie_86

Typo!


----------



## barbie_86

Oh my god, apparently I have no idea what I'm doing! 
I'm currently wearing velvet Dolce and Gabbana's, some of my favourite shoes yet I always forget I have them!


----------



## gatorpooh

Chloe Susanna
So in love with these [emoji173]


----------



## cdtracing

Our weather is really crappy right now....rain with heavy thunderstorms.  I'm staying in so right now I'm wearing my really ratty, worn out but so comfortable house slides.  LOL


----------



## ladybeaumont

So happy to not be wearing boots! Thank you Chicago weather!

Celine


----------



## sourapril

tweeety said:


> View attachment 3467469
> 
> 
> Wearing my comfy Chiara Feragni


Are they true to size?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel black classic ballet flat


----------



## tweeety

sourapril said:


> Are they true to size?



Yes they are TTS i own a few of them and they both run the same! Hope that helps!


----------



## tweeety

It's been raining so much where I live this past months..all I've been wearing -->rain boots :/ so happy to be in regular shoes again [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## Roxyluxe

gatorpooh said:


> Chloe Susanna
> So in love with these [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580650


 I love your Susannas ! Do you have any more colours? I got my first black & gold HW pair last month. They need breaking in but I love them x


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Leopard Nikes


----------



## roses5682

Yesterday


----------



## missjenny2679

Golden Goose


----------



## missjenny2679

Chloe flats


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel black classic ballet flats


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My very first pair of Varina from 5 years ago; they are falling apart as I did not know how to take care of them, being my first pair of luxury shoes.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Louboutin


----------



## Kyokei

Wearing Hermes today


----------



## dotty8

My favourite Marc by Marc Jacobs wedge booties - so comfortable and warm


----------



## roses5682




----------



## sunnysideup8283

Just got these Puma's in the mail today. This winter/spring I'm obsessed with sneakers. Luckily I work in a really low key office and can wear sneakers everyday if I want.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

These deliberately mismatched Tory Burch Twiggy pumps. They are not as comfortable as my reva pumps but I am hopeful that they will get better. Fingers crossed!


----------



## meowmix318

roses5682 said:


> View attachment 3615321


Cool shoes. Who makes  those?


----------



## cafecreme15

My ugg slippers  today is an inside day!


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstud sandals


----------



## Picard

Kyokei said:


> Wearing Hermes today


oh woowwww Impressive boots! love it!!!!


----------



## thegreenbean

Eugenia Kim boots. I ❤️ the details!


----------



## gatorpooh

Chloe Susanna [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## luvlux64

It's been a nice 7 deg C sunny (chilly) weather here in Toronto. Decided to wear something bright rather than all dark shades of winter blues [emoji30]. 
First stroll with my Chanel Suede mid calf boots in Neutral [emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

On 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My brand new Suzanna Chloe boots


----------



## snibor

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Just got these Puma's in the mail today. This winter/spring I'm obsessed with sneakers. Luckily I work in a really low key office and can wear sneakers everyday if I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615797



So cute!  Luv em


----------



## blktauna

red Stubbs & Wootton tapestry slip ons


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## gatorpooh

Running errands in my Christian Louboutin Spiked Ares espadrilles.


----------



## BarbaraKE

Kyokei said:


> Wearing Hermes today


Now those are gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## blktauna

M. Gemi blue felize


----------



## Bambieee

Stan Smiths


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Ann Taylor calfhair pumps (scored new from eBay)


----------



## Lolodoll

New member here- Today I am wearing one of my fav Alaia ankle boots. Purchased these Dec 2015 for NYE and they have been getting good use.


----------



## goldenfountain

85mm patent Pigalle at work


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3641054
> View attachment 3641055
> 
> 
> 85mm patent Pigalle at work


Perfect work shoe! Flawless.


----------



## deltalady

Aquazzura


----------



## goldenfountain

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Perfect work shoe! Flawless.


Thanks


----------



## Dany_37

Wearing my brand new Givenchy Shark Lock Fold Over Booties today!


----------



## hhl4vr

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3641054
> View attachment 3641055
> 
> 
> 85mm patent Pigalle at work [/QUOTELook


Love them-thanks for posting


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Aquazzura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641462


Those are absolutely stunning


----------



## goldenfountain

hhl4vr said:


> Love them-thanks for posting


Thanks  I love them too!They're really comfy to talk for their heights &style.


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my Aquazurra Amazon in nude today, super comfortable and they go with just about everything!


----------



## Freckles1

Lanvin


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Gucci


----------



## Tawita01

Gucci mid-heel slide. Incredibly comfortable.


----------



## snibor

Tawita01 said:


> Gucci mid-heel slide. Incredibly comfortable.



Luv!  They look great


----------



## Bambieee

Nike slides around my house hehe.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Givenchy slides


----------



## cafecreme15

Adidas superstars with chrome toe. Sorry for the blurry pic - had to take it quickly in an elevator!


----------



## sharon100

4 inch plain wedge heel courts ,  casual wear for a day off work !


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My casual - Givenchy


----------



## cafecreme15

Chanel ballet flats on this gorgeous sunny day [emoji41]


----------



## dooneybaby

Gucci slides.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Givenchy slides
> View attachment 3655194


Those are just the cutest! But I'm wondering if you can get in trouble with the police for driving in "slippers?" Has anyone ever had any trouble? If not, I think that's going to be my next purchase! Those are looking too comfy to pass up!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

dooneybaby said:


> Those are just the cutest! But I'm wondering if you can get in trouble with the police for driving in "slippers?" Has anyone ever had any trouble? If not, I think that's going to be my next purchase! Those are looking too comfy to pass up!


I don't know, I don't drive, have a driver. Hence all my photos taken in the back seat of a car


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamara Mellon Flatline


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Also posted in the Louboutin forum...


----------



## loveydovey35

For work today, Stuart Weitzman Leopard heels, love these, although it took me a while to break them in, great all around shoe.


----------



## dooneybaby

Chanel Flats today.


----------



## missconvy

loveydovey35 said:


> For work today, Stuart Weitzman Leopard heels, love these, although it took me a while to break them in, great all around shoe.



Love all your heels! Do you wear heels everyday? So fancy!


----------



## goldenfountain

Wearing my new espadrilles to Easter vigil mass


----------



## loveydovey35

missconvy said:


> Love all your heels! Do you wear heels everyday? So fancy!



Hello Missconvy,
Yes, pretty much everyday, I always have a pair of flat Chanel ballerinas handy (car or at the office) that i can slip to in case i need to do any substantial walking, no need to damage my heels or end up with sore toes 

How about you?


----------



## missconvy

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello Missconvy,
> Yes, pretty much everyday, I always have a pair of flat Chanel ballerinas handy (car or at the office) that i can slip to in case i need to do any substantial walking, no need to damage my heels or end up with sore toes
> 
> How about you?



Haha I work in a hospital lab so I wear tennis shoes everyday. I do frequent heels on the weekends tho. And I do enjoy your posts


----------



## loveydovey35

Thank you! that is so sweet...thank you for all you do at the hospital lab...that sounds super interesting!


----------



## Elementary

Mara & Mine Skull Sneakers


----------



## dotty8

Armani Jeans rain boots.. It's raining today


----------



## dooneybaby

Love my Gravatis. They're so comfy, and I've had them forever.


----------



## loveydovey35

Acquazurra Amazon in nude, love these shoes, comfortable and can wear all day!


----------



## goldenfountain

One of my 2 Chanel espadrilles! The most comfy shoes i own


----------



## k*d

Alaia Bombe sandals


----------



## MaegUT07

I wore them to get from my car to my desk ... and will wear them from my desk to my car ... as much as I LOVE my Tom Ford heels, they aren't really made for "wearing" ...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MaegUT07 said:


> I wore them to get from my car to my desk ... and will wear them from my desk to my car ... as much as I LOVE my Tom Ford heels, they aren't really made for "wearing" ...



I feel your pain sista
Too high? Too tight?


----------



## Belgian22

Cole haans wedge


----------



## mahogany66

Coach.


----------



## MaegUT07

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I feel your pain sista
> Too high? Too tight?



I have not broken them in properly yet so they are a little tight.  They aren't bad as long as you are walking . . . but they are too tall for standing in place too long!  They are among my least practical shoes, but I love them - they are business as usual from the front and way more fun from the back!


----------



## snibor

My new blush, floral betsey Johnson sneakers


----------



## sharon100

Casual  4 inch courts


----------



## snibor

Cheap and a little ridiculous but for some reason I love them!  So comfy.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Python Oasis - match my handbag and gentle to my feet


----------



## nvie

Coach Lacey in Shell


----------



## cocosapphire

Marc Jacobs skaters!


----------



## citruses

Aquazzura Christy flats! [emoji182]


----------



## luvlux64

Out to party with my Sexystrapi 120 Jazz CL


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3700279
> 
> Python Oasis - match my handbag and gentle to my feet


Woo! Absolutely beautiful shoes and my favourite leather is python. Such style.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Swedish Hasbeens 
Lacy


----------



## dooneybaby

Wearing comfy Hermes sandals today.


(Oh, that ugly carpet at work. Yuck.)


----------



## Nanni84no

My new Aquazzura christy flats in ink blue suede.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Casadei sandals made of the softest gold-tone silky fabric. Another solution for bunion-challenged freaky feet 
View attachment 3708425


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing these sandals from
Bali.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Blahniks. Most comfortable and bunion friendly


----------



## clydekiwi

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3708397
> 
> Casadei sandals made of the softest gold-tone silky fabric. Another solution for bunion-challenged freaky feet
> View attachment 3708425



[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## clu13

Oldies but goodies - jimmy choo wedges


----------



## Sunshinenina31

Miu miu cap toe sneakers


----------



## Freckles1

Giannvito Rossi


----------



## s3raph1nas

Slingbacks!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## dooneybaby

Stuart Weitzmans.


----------



## 30gold

A pair of my Belgian loafers!  Sooo comfy!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ostrich Oasis


----------



## gatorpooh

Chanel [emoji173]️


----------



## cafecreme15

Jimmy Choo Romy 85. Apologies for my ugly feet and even uglier work carpet!


----------



## Sculli

dolce & gabbana, they are super comfy


----------



## Shrinkkbo

I felt like a princess in them


----------



## MsModernShopper

New flats


----------



## randr21

MsModernShopper said:


> New flats [emoji813]
> View attachment 3734791


Perfect match to your skin tone.


----------



## loves

such pretty shoes


----------



## 1DaySoon

Kate Spade


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Stuart Weitzman


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing my designed as such Tory Burch pumps.


----------



## jade

I am wearing my favorite oxfords!   These Lax School Girl ones!  They are a femme take on menswear


----------



## deltalady

Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## hhl4vr

deltalady said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739885


Wow those are absolutely stunning heels


----------



## gatorpooh

Chanel


----------



## gatorpooh

Valentino Rockstud Gladiator Sandals [emoji173]️


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I wore my new Sophia Webster Lilico slides, they were comfy and fit well.


----------



## loveydovey35

deltalady said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739885



I love those!!! what is the style called?


----------



## loveydovey35

My favorite Aquazurras in nude, can wear all day without a problem.


----------



## deltalady

loveydovey35 said:


> I love those!!! what is the style called?



Thank you. They are the Hutton pumps.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Malone Sauliers


----------



## randr21

In my Vince espadrilles for work and pretty much every occasion this summer.  Its just so comfortable.


----------



## bluejinx

Today it's my leapord print Charlotte Olympia Debbie pumps


----------



## gatorpooh

Hermes Oran [emoji173]️


----------



## k-m116

Nude Oxfords, my own design from Shoes of Prey. I have extra extra wide feet so it's hard for me to find shoes.


----------



## KittieKelly

Jimmy Choo


----------



## ScottyGal

Kurt Geiger


----------



## lovely64

Chanel camelia sneakers.[emoji170][emoji137]


----------



## missboss123

Michael Kors flats


----------



## lovely64

Chanel black "birkenstock"[emoji5][emoji137]


----------



## KittieKelly

Fendi - bow mink fur sandals


----------



## nfornat

Charlotte Olympia's Cool Cats! Would've preferred black but they only had red and it was a further 40% off the sale price which I could not resist!


----------



## lovely64

Paola D'arcano.


----------



## KittieKelly

Helmut Lang - lamb shearling fur mules


----------



## lovely64

Dior fusions [emoji137][emoji188][emoji41]


----------



## lovely64

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3776346
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang - lamb shearling fur mules



Love these![emoji7]


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Gucci flats for a lovely day walking Paris


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Swedish Hasbeens


----------



## KittieKelly

lovely64 said:


> Love these![emoji7]


Thank you! They're very comfy


----------



## lovely64

A favourite, Chanel quilted lamb shoes [emoji151] and Missoni pants [emoji158]


----------



## KittieKelly

Jeffrey Campbell - Lita velvet


----------



## Straight-Laced

lovely64 said:


> Chanel black "birkenstock"[emoji5][emoji137]
> 
> View attachment 3769806



No.13??


----------



## lovely64

Straight-Laced said:


> No.13??



Thank you! I don't know the number? Lol[emoji16][emoji28]


----------



## Sculli

Isabel Marant Etoile Bilsy sneakers


----------



## lovely64

Miumiu


----------



## lovely64

Ysl booties, the most comfortable boots I have ever worn. I bought them in black too, I think they are called Blake?


----------



## dooneybaby

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3781735
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Campbell - Lita velvet


Shazzzzammmm!
Girl, these are rockin'!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Love this Chanel t-sandals fits perfectly with most of my bags


----------



## KittieKelly

A rainy day so I whipped out my see thru's 
Tasha - Lucite clear boots


----------



## lovely64

Charlotte Olympia [emoji5][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## KittieKelly

Jeffrey Campbell


----------



## Sculli

J'adore dior sling backs


----------



## gatorpooh

Gucci Princetown with rose embroidery [emoji173]️ So obsessed with these!!!


----------



## okdot

The stars (sry) of my ever growing loafer collection


----------



## KittieKelly

Gucci


----------



## KittieKelly

Prada - velvet


----------



## vnoir50

deltalady said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739885



Do you know the name of this model? They are a dream!


----------



## little_j

First time wearing these and they are extremely comfortable!


----------



## ColdSteel

My latest Poshmark purchase: Fendi Buckle Flats! Complete with oh-so-sexy sock to help me with the tight spots for my left foot which is the norm for 1) anything patent 2) anything pointy 3) items 1 and 2! I've admired these for so long and now they're mine!

(Pardon the rug... just got the vacuum back from the shop!)


----------



## randr21

Vince


----------



## Christofle

My Church's today at the office!


----------



## lovely64

Ysl blakes,


----------



## KittieKelly

Brian Atwood - velvet booties


----------



## k*d

Aquazzura


----------



## ColdSteel

Tory Burch Miller sandals in gold tumbled leather. Perfect for that heatwave!


----------



## fendifemale

The clients can't see under the desk sooo...
Miss Lambert (Charming Charlie's)


----------



## devilangel

Just posted this on Chanel.. Do we not have Manolo thread? 
Wore my red hangisis today


----------



## nvie

Castaner's Espadrilles


----------



## pzammie

Marsell paint splatter sneakers[emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3810608
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood - velvet booties



love your whole shoe/boot collection


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Chanel


----------



## fendifemale

Patricia Nash driving loafers


----------



## rosiier

Gucci Ace Sneakers! First day out wearing them


----------



## meowmix318

Christian Louboutin flats


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Casadei


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I didn't know if I should post in Newest Shoe Purchases or this thread... in any case, I am smitten with my new Freda Salvador loafers that I got at Bloomingdales! Worn here with an all-black outfit, and yes I am wearing knee-highs/nylons to help break them in!


----------



## LuxeMelaninGirl

Yeezy Boost 350 with a T by Alexander Wang tunic top for a casual work day.


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Louboutins


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Gucci


----------



## Vancang

My Adidas super star Lenticular!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Adidas


----------



## pzammie

Golden Goose V Star 2[emoji4]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Stuart Weitzman boots (well ok this was the other night).

Today .... Adidas trainers.


----------



## fendifemale

My dearest past away before she could even wear them. *RIParadise Mama*
Minnetonka


----------



## shuze

He told me I could borrow them today as long as I didn’t mess them up:


----------



## meowmix318

shuze said:


> He told me I could borrow them today as long as I didn’t mess them up:


Okay better bring it back in mint condition or you won't be able to borrow anymore of his shoes


----------



## snibor

shuze said:


> He told me I could borrow them today as long as I didn’t mess them up:



Omg this is too cute!


----------



## tweeety

Today’s shoe [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## BeenBurned

shuze said:


> He told me I could borrow them today as long as I didn’t mess them up:


LOL!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Halloween present from DH. Marni Selva on Drill...Super loving it!


----------



## margotlily

In the office and it’s cold in nyc today so I needed something to elevate my mood. Marc Jacobs always comes through


----------



## tweeety

Date night with the husband [emoji7]
Wearing Christian Louboutin Fetish [emoji151][emoji151]


----------



## hhl4vr

Those are lovely


----------



## Brandon4268

Wearing my patent leather Velvet jimmy choos! Love the shine!


----------



## ColdSteel

Miu Miu pistol Mary Janes! I bought the sneakers a couple years ago and finally had the good luck to find the MJs at a steal preloved! First time wearing them. Really wanted to Friday but I realized that was on the last day of a contract that I hated and figured I probably shouldn't!


----------



## deltalady

Nike Air Max


----------



## ColdSteel

Nike Free RN, then Ugg Classic Short. A run and a beat-around-the-house day.


----------



## dotty8

comfortable Tommy Hilfiger sneakers


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Timberlands


----------



## loveydovey35

Chanel ankle booties in gray and black


----------



## candygems

treading on snow today!


----------



## Ania

It’s Friday before Christmas so these Jimmy Choo glitter Romy flats are making an appearance in the office today


----------



## Ania

Sales shopping in these shearling lined Barbara Bui boots - amazingly comfy and warm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 boots


----------



## pmburk

Red Wing Harriets today.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Christian Louboutin Pigalle Follies


----------



## Bagaficianado

Christian Louboutin Magic Diva Runway 100mm❤


----------



## tweeety

Super comfortable[emoji173]️


----------



## livingstreet

Ferragamo varina flats


----------



## Ania

Isabel Marant Blossom sneakers


----------



## miffytoki

Golden goose francy sneakers


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My new Ferragamo in framboise. Love the colour!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing my new Zara kitten heels (so comfortable) and my DD is wearing leather sandals from Cotton On


----------



## Raffaluv

Chinese Warrior said:


> Wearing my new Zara kitten heels (so comfortable) and my DD is wearing leather sandals from Cotton On
> View attachment 3972282


Such a cute pic! Great shoes!


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach x Keith Haring sneakers.


----------



## Gramzy

View attachment 3977459


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Codas


----------



## chessmont

SEWDimples said:


> Coach x Keith Haring sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 3973062


love Keith Haring's work!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My lovely pink suede rockstuds!


----------



## rachelburton17

Fuschia pink tieks for me today! Absolutely comfy!


----------



## canyongirl

My new Gucci Ace's!  Been on my wishlist for ages and finally took the plunge!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louboutin So Kate 120


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans


----------



## ScottyGal

Vans x Super Mario


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes flat


----------



## Bagaficianado

YSL Opyum 110mm sandal❤


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Very happy that I bought these kitten heels from Zara. Very comfortable with zero break-in time.


----------



## Vancang

Perfect party shoe,soooo comfy,made by Jessica Simpson!


----------



## Selenet

Minna Parikka fur bunny shoes


----------



## canto bight

Metallic rose gold Converse.


----------



## emeri18

l.ch. said:


> Alexander wang kori oxfords yesterday


Hi can you advise on how the koris held up for you over time/ if you used a leather protector or had a cobbler insert soles on the bottom?


----------



## pzammie

Gucci Princetowns[emoji7]


----------



## gatorpooh

LV Monogram Sneakers at the hair salon [emoji139]


----------



## impatootie

Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## ColdSteel

Chanel chain-trimmed booties with a small heel, maybe 1" to 1.5"

My interviewer loved them!


----------



## umlm

these sneakers for a sunny day


----------



## edsbgrl

My Anine Bing ‘Charlie’ boots.


----------



## meowmix318

edsbgrl said:


> View attachment 4035877
> 
> 
> My Anine Bing ‘Charlie’ boots.


Beautiful. Are these true to size ? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## edsbgrl

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful. Are these true to size ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Ty! They are. [emoji1419]


----------



## SakuraSakura

gatorpooh said:


> LV Monogram Sneakers at the hair salon [emoji139]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010539



I love these? Do they run narrow?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## meowmix318

edsbgrl said:


> Ty! They are. [emoji1419]



Thank you. I my want to have a pair myself. Thank you for posting.


----------



## tweeety

Chanel espadrilles ~super comfy for all day  walking 


Louboutins flat that dress up every outfit when I don’t want to wear [emoji151][emoji23]


Casual meeting [emoji28]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel ballet flats


----------



## 1just23

My first designer shoes! I bought these instead of the CL pigalles since everyone raves about how comfy these are however I find them quite narrow in the toe! Something to be aware of esp. If you have wider feet! Love how they elongate the leg however


----------



## silversage4

My tiek ballet flats, I love these shoes! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## the_comfortista

Sneakers from Common Projects


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel very comfy ballet flats


----------



## ScottyGal

Steve Madden


----------



## dotty8

New Balance sneakers (together with Calzedonia bow tights )


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sam Edelman jordy leopard flats.. comfy


----------



## ScottyGal

Zara [emoji151]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

LV Archlight sneakers


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Malone Souliers


----------



## ScottyGal

Fitflops


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel ballet flats


----------



## obscurity7

My new obsession: Pistachio Python Rothy's


----------



## dotty8

sneakers  (visiting my parents after some shopping )


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Malone Souliers


----------



## P.Y.T.

Target [emoji173]️


----------



## ScottyGal

Fitflops


----------



## P.Y.T.

YSL tributes


----------



## QueenCharisma

Unisa Sandals


----------



## dodocat

My first pair of Chloe scalloped flats. So comfortable!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes black orans


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci trainers


----------



## dodocat

Manolo Blahnik bb pumps 70mm


----------



## Sora_V

Ferragamo. I love the looks of these but they’re half a size too small for me, only wear them when I don’t have to walk a lot xD


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Valentino. On the way to mani/pedi


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I decided to change the colour


----------



## QueenCharisma

Proenza Schouler flats (for walking almost a mile to work) and Unisa sandals for work.


----------



## QueenCharisma

Loeffler Randall flats for the walk into work and Jewel Badgley Mischka for the day.


----------



## QueenCharisma

Nine West flats for the walk into work and Schutz heels for the day. I've been getting compliments on these all day - they work beautifully with midi dresses and are so comfortable.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Alexander McQueen


----------



## mssmelanie

Valerie Stevens ankle strap kitten heels. I just saw a 30 day challenge on IG and thought it would be fun to do?  Anyone wishing to join me can follow me @tita.blingz I think you have to tag #shoechallenge, #30dayshoechallenge when you post. I’m going to use this opportunity to shop from my closet. With all these shoe sales I’ve been shopping too much and need to slow down!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## shoes+handbags

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Chanel Slingback


----------



## Aphasia23

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835391



These are beautiful.  Do you know style name?


----------



## dotty8

New Balance sneakers again... these are so comfortable  (while shopping / trying on a RED Valentino dress)


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Valentino rockstud


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Aphasia23 said:


> These are beautiful.  Do you know style name?



Thx. I don’t remember the name. I think they are from  2-3 seasons before 
We discussed them in “Chanel shoes - please share” thread
I saw smth very similar this year but with heels


----------



## dotty8

Slippers, lol  (visiting my parents' house)... and later Tommy Hilfiger sneakers at the library


----------



## P.Y.T.

MK wedges


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving the rockstuds


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Christofle

Wearing my old suede moccasins which are still my favourite. Casual client meeting/business lunch!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## ScottyGal

Excuse the lack of pedi [emoji85] - getting married on Monday so holding off till tomorrow for nails [emoji140]


----------



## Nancy Ma

Valentino sandals for date night [emoji176]


----------



## houseof999

Nordstrom anniversary sale find: Nike pull on sneakers! Wore them on two trails in Wyoming today! No issues! Super comfy and my feet are happy! Highly recommend these for comfort! 

Check out this Nike Presto Fly Sneaker (Women) from Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/4579731


----------



## rosiier

Gucci Princetowns! Brand new


----------



## Christofle

Loving my new geox espadrilles, they’re perfect for the current Vancouver weather.


----------



## Christofle

Wearing my favourite dress shoes today. 

Calzature marini loafer in camel and calf leather.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Chanel slingback


----------



## MrsMega

_Lee said:


> Excuse the lack of pedi [emoji85] - getting married on Monday so holding off till tomorrow for nails [emoji140]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153531


That's amazing! Congrats on your wedding and I'm wishing you an amazing honey moon!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara


----------



## barbie_86

Rockstuds


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Valentino


----------



## barbie_86

JC Agnes in geranium


----------



## pureplatinum

Gucci leather sneakers for me today


----------



## ScottyGal

River Island


----------



## pureplatinum

Chanel espadrilles


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Valentino Suedes


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Just got these Rag & Bone mules in the mail from NM. Totally redoing my shoe wardrobe! WOW these are versatile!


----------



## meowmix318

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Valentino Suedes [emoji813]


Love the outfit


----------



## Sora_V

A very old pair of Bally sandals.


----------



## calisnoopy

Finally found these in my size 

Louis Vuitton Archlight sneakers limited edition gold embroidery [emoji173]️


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My fav shoes


----------



## pureplatinum

Valentio poudre patent flats


----------



## barbie_86

Aquazzura Belgravia flats in black suede


----------



## ScottyGal

Wearing my new Carvela boots to a house party [emoji484]


----------



## meowmix318

_Lee said:


> Wearing my new Carvela boots to a house party [emoji484]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194090


Yay so sparkly


----------



## pureplatinum

Ferragamo arancia gancini loafers


----------



## Firstchanellv28

meowmix318 said:


> Love the outfit


Thank you dearie!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pureplatinum said:


> Ferragamo arancia gancini loafers



Interesting. I just thought that I would never buy this colour and yet I love them


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White sandals


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White sandals



How is the fit? Are they large to size?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Bottega Veneta chocolate suede flats (purchased secondhand on Poshmark)


----------



## pureplatinum

Mango suede low heeled pumps


----------



## ceriseluster

My Olivia Palermo


----------



## grnbri

Chloé Sonnie sneakers - so obsessed!  Goes great with yoga work out clothes and also my boho velvet flares


----------



## grnbri

Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White sandals



Love your style!


----------



## barbie_86

Patent Valentino RS Noir


----------



## dotty8

Butterfy Twists flats


----------



## pureplatinum

Fringed monk strap brogues by Massimo Dutti


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## pureplatinum

Ferragamo varina flats


----------



## Dany_37

Givenchy Foldover Booties


----------



## Yuki85

Not the first time wearing them but first time to take pictures
CL sneakers - love them so much and also comfortable


----------



## neennara

My most favourite pair of sneakers from Golden Goose
View attachment 4233836


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nike Velvet 97s


----------



## barbie_86

Saint Laurent high top trainers:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 4233952
> 
> 
> Nike Velvet 97s


I love it


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Pretty Pink Rockstuds


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Chanel slingback!


----------



## barbie_86

Valentino


----------



## Vicki ribal

I’m wearing my very cool all stars


----------



## scivolare

barbie_86 said:


> Valentino
> View attachment 4246613


Oh I LOVE these!


----------



## barbie_86

scivolare said:


> Oh I LOVE these!



Thank you  Me too. So comfy and also an amazing price, £280 brand new!
I am a little obsessed with Valentino RS though and probably need to stop lol


----------



## tolliv

Chanel [emoji173]️


----------



## barbie_86

NK Beya


----------



## ShariLee

barbie_86 said:


> Valentino
> View attachment 4246613



These are gorgeous!!! Where did huh get them ??? I want a pair! Are they flats?


----------



## barbie_86

ShariLee said:


> These are gorgeous!!! Where did huh get them ??? I want a pair! Are they flats?



Yep they're flats; I got them from TK Maxx in London. I did look online but it seems you can mainly only get them used as they're an older style. I did see a couple places with them in the sale though


----------



## ShariLee

I only see the heel version in the US.  I lovvvvve the flat.  Darn! Enjoy them and thanks for getting back to me [emoji173]️


----------



## barbie_86

Ahh that sucks! They are super comfy so I am very pleased with them. Especially with the price lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Loubs Telezip. These are kinda comfy.


----------



## nvie

Tory Burch Miller in Navy Happy Times


----------



## tolliv

Yesterday


----------



## barbie_86

Valentino RS


----------



## loveydovey35

Manolos, the happiest print ever, super comfortable and just gorgeous.


----------



## loveydovey35

Chanel ballerina flats, love these!


----------



## br_t

Chanel flats


----------



## nvie

Tory Burch suede espadrilles for casual Friday at work.


----------



## barbie_86

My new SW Urban 55 OTK boots. In love


----------



## Luv2Scoop

My casual comfy KSwiss in Navy


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Row. They are definitely worth the price.  Very comfortable, true to size, soft, no breaking in time. It’s the first time I can wear shoes on a bear foot without blisters! I have bunions, hammer toes and even sneakers give me blisters. But not these!


----------



## Luv n bags

Nm


----------



## Aphasia23




----------



## Luv2Scoop

Leonardo Principi in navy for cold wet weather.


----------



## scivolare

Wore my 3 favorite recent sparkly purchases last night to the Nutcracker Ballet. The Gucci shoes are what caught everyone’s attention. They literally sparkled like a diamond (well. A thousand diamonds).


----------



## joanneho

anna nucci heels.very uncomfortable to wear and poor quality. the shoes caused my feet to have blisters even after wearing it for some time. paid $50+ and really regretted buying from this brand.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Nicholas Kirkwood Beya pony hair


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hermes Python Oasis


----------



## missmoimoi

Tried these on yesterday:  Chloe Lauren sneakers not the Dior’s. Might size up?  They fit smaller than Alexander McQueen Larry sneakers although the Chloe Lauren sneakers definitely have high instep (?) it’s a deep shoe and Pink Tea is lovely colour [emoji7]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Python Oasis


----------



## REAHKHAYE

While waiting for boba guys order


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My old Acne Pistol Boots


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior crackled deer leather


----------



## janice

Dior Baby- D mary jane in silver mirror.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Black Patent Tieks for Casual Friday at work.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Vans


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4353173
> View attachment 4353172
> View attachment 4353168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vans



Your darling little one [emoji7]


----------



## pureplatinum

Chanel slingbacks


----------



## loves

Pierre Hardy Vibe sneakers


----------



## Christina2

Red to Black
Hot Chicks are by far my favorite heels and I have been lusting for the red/black degrades for like forever. Unfortunately it just is not in the cards for me to get a pair. But - good news I found these gorgeous red/black degrade heels
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and immediately snapped them up... and the good news is the heels are actually HIGHER than the Hot Chicks. I'm on the petitie side (barely 5 feet tall) so I NEED all the inches or cm I can get. These love of my life's are actually 16cm high ! Woo hoo ! Wore them for the first time to my counter job at the jewelry boutique. Got my greatest number of compliments ever ! They will take some getting used to but I am certainly UP for the challenge - lol.


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## P.Y.T.

double post..sorry


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Aphasia23




----------



## Sheikha Latifa

No21, my anti-logo rebellion


----------



## Christina2

Christina2 said:


> Red to Black
> Hot Chicks are by far my favorite heels and I have been lusting for the red/black degrades for like forever. Unfortunately it just is not in the cards for me to get a pair. But - good news I found these gorgeous red/black degrade heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and immediately snapped them up... and the good news is the heels are actually HIGHER than the Hot Chicks. I'm on the petitie side (barely 5 feet tall) so I NEED all the inches or cm I can get. These love of my life's are actually 16cm high ! Woo hoo ! Wore them for the first time to my counter job at the jewelry boutique. Got my greatest number of compliments ever ! They will take some getting used to but I am certainly UP for the challenge - lol.



Wearing my new favorite buckle points today. I love a little detailing over a pointy toe and a nice slim very high heel,


----------



## Mr. Loub

Christina2 said:


> Wearing my new favorite buckle points today. I love a little detailing over a pointy toe and a nice slim very high heel,



I really love your shoes, mainly the thin and height of the heels. Very thin and very high heels, simply divine.


----------



## FluffyMouse

Tod's in light pink. Bought them in winter sales for 165 euros! Absolute bargain. [emoji3]


----------



## Aphasia23

MK booties


----------



## Souzie

Gucci Lilibeth platform espadrille sneakers for me and my sister in the Ace sneakers...


----------



## ShariLee

first time wearing my new Paul green shoes. Very comfortable!!!


----------



## fettfleck

Last weeks favourite: Chloé Sonnie Low Sneakers!


----------



## Souzie

Louboutin Coachelita spikes.  Apologies for the photobomb


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Valentino slides


----------



## annamoon

Fab Heels Christina, I so admire your ability to wear them all day by the counter. They must look amazing and not surprised you were noticed!!


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Sophie-Rose

Error


----------



## shoes+handbags

Tory Burch Color Block Canvas Espadrille in Navy


----------



## ElenaC

Dark brown ankle flat boots, Arra


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lizard Orans


----------



## hokatie

With my Cinderella Tom’s shoes at the airport.


----------



## rosiier

Gucci Princetowns!


----------



## sharon100

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4419847
> 
> Lizard Orans


Love these hun they look good and suit your feet shape  .


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Chinese Warrior

Wearing my new FeiYue canvas shoes. Bought matching ones with my 7 year old for Mother’s Day!


----------



## kahollan

My new red Valentino jellies


----------



## Tinder

My new Valentino jelly strappy sandals.


----------



## Tinder

Whoops here’s the pic


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

D-Connect Dior trainers 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4437587


----------



## rosiier

Fendi sneakers


----------



## SEWDimples

Rag & Bone Luis Crushed Mauve Velvet Mule with Coach Tea Rose Dusty Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## antonio_islander

Heavy but comfortable lol


----------



## hokatie

Walking around the house to break out these beauties .


----------



## P.Y.T.

Me and my little one headed out!


----------



## fendifemale

Giani Bini


----------



## netter

Joseph Seibel Kingfisher 37


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4444360
> View attachment 4444359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my little one headed out!


Love her & her cute little shoes


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## netter

Josef Seibel Bonnie 09, Black. Been wearing them for the past few days. Walking on a cloud.


----------



## antonio_islander

Off to work


----------



## antonio_islander

Grocery day


----------



## barbie_86

Wore my newest addition to my shoe collection to the opera this afternoon; blue glitter Miu Mius that I am in LOVE with:


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Wearing it for the first time today


----------



## SEWDimples

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Wearing it for the first time today


Love your outfit, especially the sneakers. Love the color and how you coordinated with purse and dress.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

SEWDimples said:


> Love your outfit, especially the sneakers. Love the color and how you coordinated with purse and dress.


Hehe thank you for the lovely compliment! It made my Sunday more aliveeeeee!  Have a wonderful week beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new Manolo Blahnik sandals today.  They are so comfy.


----------



## Dextersmom

At the hair salon yesterday with my gold Gucci sandals.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Chanel Spa slides.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday and today; Valentino slides in Skin (they are actually gold) and Hermes Rose Azalee Oran's.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love my slingback from CHANEL..


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel espies:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Today Gucci Ace Bee Sneakers:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Chanel


----------



## Souzie

Louboutin Gondoliere sneakers..


----------



## Dextersmom

Hibiscus red Gucci today.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Gucci Marmont espadrille wedges:


----------



## Purrsey

My go-to comfy CL nude heels "Simple".


----------



## Purrsey

CL Rivierina Nude


----------



## candyapple15

Wearing Roger Vivier flat today pair with Hermès GP30 etoupe.


----------



## Purrsey

Chanel ballerina that has comfy level right up there because it is already so beated.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Purrsey said:


> CL Rivierina Nude


Those are fab!!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

A throwback pair of London Transports, I love these and plan to keep them as long as possible


----------



## randr21

Purrsey said:


> My go-to comfy CL nude heels "Simple".



My all time most comfy and go to work pump. Where can I find the nude patent?


----------



## dotty8

Tory Burch wedges  (with RED Valentino taffeta skirt)


----------



## Purrsey

randr21 said:


> My all time most comfy and go to work pump. Where can I find the nude patent?


Hi. Bought them a few years ago from louboutin website and they shipped from their hongkong store to my country.


----------



## fendifemale

Jcrew Espadrilles


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Jimmy Choo Sepia Pumps


----------



## Purrsey

Going blue with SF Varina Lace


----------



## Purrsey

RV D’orsay


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Celine Lerins for the first time today.


----------



## Purrsey

CL Pigalle Kid.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Rene Caovilla


----------



## nikki626

Some Weitzman pumps that I just barely broke in that were attacked by the parking lot on the walk from car to office. Stepped in crack...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior D-connect


----------



## shoes+handbags

nikki626 said:


> Some Weitzman pumps that I just barely broke in that were attacked by the parking lot on the walk from car to office. Stepped in crack...


Oh no


----------



## Purrsey

nikki626 said:


> Some Weitzman pumps that I just barely broke in that were attacked by the parking lot on the walk from car to office. Stepped in crack...


Argh. When such happened it would totally give me heart attack! But nothing a cobbler can't fix


----------



## Purrsey

I don’t walk all day in heels (ouch). Chanel Ballerina for a break.


----------



## audreylita

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dior D-connect


I had no idea Dior was making dance sneakers, are they pliable enough for ballet?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

audreylita said:


> I had no idea Dior was making dance sneakers, are they pliable enough for ballet?


well, I don’t do my Swan Lake more than once a week, so they are good enough for me  Actually, they are quite light and comfortable and kind to my bunions. I’m considering buying new colours


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Louis Vuitton’s Dubai edition


----------



## rosiier

Gucci Princetowns


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Roger Vivier


----------



## l.ch.

Gucci brixton today


----------



## l.ch.

Isabel Marant today!


----------



## Christofle

Y-3 4D runners
Casual day at the office


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wearing my Hermés Orans for one last time before packing them away for the winter...


----------



## B4GBuff

Givenchy 4G loafers! First time wearing them to break them in!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Drago Tieks


----------



## l.ch.

My new Gucci Princetown!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Givenchy mink slides


----------



## l.ch.

My old Isabel Marant Basleys


----------



## JenJBS

Betsey Johnson's Dita.


----------



## elisabettaverde

My students went wild for these shoes today!  Sam Edelman Suede Leya slip-ons.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Row


----------



## Purrsey

Ballerina flats


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Lazy day in Givenchy


----------



## debsmith

Jimmy Choo Star Studded Dart


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Balenciaga


----------



## JenJBS

Rose gold ballet flats.


----------



## uh-oh-miu

converse x cdg play.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

N21 Billy


----------



## uh-oh-miu

balenciaga


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Casadei


----------



## Christina2

The pointier the toe, the higher and thinner the heel, the better I LOVE a good pair of pumps!


----------



## hhl4vr

Christina2 said:


> The pointier the toe, the higher and thinner the heel, the better I LOVE a good pair of pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572063


I so agree with you - the higher the better - you look amazing - thanks for sharing


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Christina2 said:


> The pointier the toe, the higher and thinner the heel, the better I LOVE a good pair of pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572063


Breathtaking


----------



## jeans&heels

Christina2 said:


> The pointier the toe, the higher and thinner the heel, the better I LOVE a good pair of pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572063



Beautiful heels


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Louboutin


----------



## fendifemale

Report suede OTKs


----------



## l.ch.

Isabel Marant sneakers


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Chanel


----------



## fendifemale

Azalea Wang


----------



## Christofle

Church’s desert boots at the office...trying to forget about the snow outside. ☃️


----------



## JenJBS

Tildon metallic pink


----------



## Christofle

It’s a sneaker kinda day at the office! Best part of the morning is taking off the snow boots.


----------



## Christofle

Went for something a bit dressier today! Some super comfy shoes I picked up in Munich.


----------



## fendifemale

Giani Bini platform boots


----------



## Christofle

Wearing my new Horween docs!


----------



## kbell

Because.... Snow


----------



## Christofle

Suede brogues today with denim.


----------



## kbell

My beat on shearling lined Frye Engineers made of rubber tire... because more snow!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I started out in these....which I love love love...Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Then I swapped out with my Brooks.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dior d-connect


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Gucci


----------



## tenKrat

John Fluevog, Jack boots


----------



## Christofle

Pyjama bottoms and socks... walking around the house with my new saint Laurent sandals to confirm that they are comfy!


----------



## pureplatinum

Gucci loafers


----------



## kbell

Super comfy RM studded Mary Jane ballerinas.


----------



## JenJBS

kbell said:


> Super comfy RM studded Mary Jane ballerinas.



Cute and comfy, with a bit of an edge... Doesn't get better than that!


----------



## IntheOcean

tenKrat said:


> John Fluevog, Jack boots
> View attachment 4636397


Absolutely stunning boots, never heard of this brand before, so thank you for introducing it to me!


----------



## Passerine123

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 4398013
> 
> first time wearing my new Paul green shoes. Very comfortable!!!


 I don’t understand why PG shoes are so expensive in the US, usually twice the price or more. My new loafers pictured above are selling in the US for more than $300; I bought them in Gstaad, Switzerland (hardly a bargain destination!) for the equivalent of $135.


----------



## IntheOcean

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4666189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t understand why PG shoes are so expensive in the US, usually twice the price or more. My new loafers pictured above are selling in the US for more than $300; I bought them in Gstaad, Switzerland (hardly a bargain destination!) for the equivalent of $135.


Love those!  Conservative and super fun at the same time.


----------



## fendifemale

Ugg slipper- gift from my honey.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Givenchy


----------



## iamluthien

Christina2 said:


> Red to Black
> Hot Chicks are by far my favorite heels and I have been lusting for the red/black degrades for like forever. Unfortunately it just is not in the cards for me to get a pair. But - good news I found these gorgeous red/black degrade heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and immediately snapped them up... and the good news is the heels are actually HIGHER than the Hot Chicks. I'm on the petitie side (barely 5 feet tall) so I NEED all the inches or cm I can get. These love of my life's are actually 16cm high ! Woo hoo ! Wore them for the first time to my counter job at the jewelry boutique. Got my greatest number of compliments ever ! They will take some getting used to but I am certainly UP for the challenge - lol.



I always love your shoes, where do you get these heels? What brand are these?
I have never seen 16cms without platform! What do you do to not feel the pain? X


----------



## iamluthien

My lovely but painful suede Guglielmo Rotta


----------



## randr21

Vintage choos


----------



## Abby305

The most comfy Louboutins I’ve found ever


----------



## Abby305

Prada babies!


----------



## fendifemale

Abby305 said:


> Prada babies!


Wowzer!


----------



## luiza

iamluthien said:


> My lovely but painful suede Guglielmo Rotta


----------



## fendifemale

Holding on to the last days of cool weather.
Antonio Melani booties


----------



## iamluthien

Abby305 said:


> The most comfy Louboutins I’ve found ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682796


I love them! Do you know the name of the model?


----------



## iamluthien

I am wearing these today as well! And somehow today they are confier...they are probably not fully broken in even if I sent them to be professionally stretched a little! hahah


----------



## loves




----------



## Abby305

iamluthien said:


> I love them! Do you know the name of the model?


Theodorella. I’m actually wearing them again today and I have to say, they’re not just comfy for a louboutin, they’re comfy probably one of the comfier 100mm shoes I own from any brand.


----------



## fendifemale

loves said:


> View attachment 4684082


----------



## fendifemale

Ann Taylor


----------



## Just.Stine

Nature Footwear


----------



## Just.Stine

My new Adidas


----------



## fendifemale

Just.Stine said:


> My new Adidas
> 
> View attachment 4702163


Adorable.


----------



## tenKrat

Tina/Fellowship Buckle shoes by John Fluevog while binge watching “Arrow” on Netflix. Love this show, love Olicity.


----------



## reason24

Alexander Mcqueen oversize crocodile New 2020


----------



## coniglietta

Vans old skool black and white sneakers. I wear these basically everyday when walking to work and going out on the weekend.


----------



## Brightcastle

Loriblu gold flats


----------



## l.ch.

Gucci


----------



## rosiier

princetowns


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My James Perse Shearling Slides , so comfy and warm


----------



## JenJBS

tenKrat said:


> Tina/Fellowship Buckle shoes by John Fluevog while binge watching “Arrow” on Netflix. Love this show, love Olicity.
> View attachment 4702927



The scene with her (and Diggle) and the bad guy in ep 2×21 is the best interrogation scene ever. "B!&$% with wi-fi..."


----------



## l.ch.

Just.Stine said:


> My new Adidas
> 
> View attachment 4702163


I also like the socks!!!


----------



## l.ch.

tenKrat said:


> Tina/Fellowship Buckle shoes by John Fluevog while binge watching “Arrow” on Netflix. Love this show, love Olicity.
> View attachment 4702927


Also, beautiful carpet...


----------



## l.ch.

Sophia Webster Bibi flats


----------



## Christofle

LV eagle sneakers with suede outsole.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gabor


----------



## Shoes777

Sakinamour Tunicate.
www.sakinamour.com


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Wasn't there even a thread called "Nice pair. Which shoes are you wearing with your bags" or something like that ?
I couldn't find it anymore


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Slingbacks From Chanel


----------



## randr21

Shiny


----------



## Christina2

IntlSet said:


> I'm wearing brown Manolo Blahnik Carolyns.
> 
> You?


My darling boyfriend bought these for me to wear to my birthday party last night. I tried to talk him out of it but he really reallhy wanted to see me walk and dance in them. He can be so persuasive sometimes. Well turns out I did wear them and it was a big hit compliments all night. Who knew?


----------



## JenJBS

Mephisto. Brand I recently discovered. Extremely comfortable!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Vionic
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 HERMÈS 24/24 29
Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Puma Pink Gold Muse 2


----------



## l.ch.

Shoes777 said:


> Sakinamour Tunicate.
> www.sakinamour.com
> View attachment 4746901
> View attachment 4746905


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Bandolino 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 CÉLINE Trio Crossbody Large
Lambskin Fluorescent Fuchsia GHW


----------



## tatertot

Wearing a pair of my GG sneaks today (well, only the left one). It's been so hard adjusting to wearing only one shoe after my accident. I'm looking forward to the day I can get both feet back in their respective shoes


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Franco Sarto
Meant to post this pic yesterday...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Ended up wearing the same shoes today


----------



## ColdSteel

Brand new traditional Turkish shoes. I found the seller (Bespoky) on Etsy and loved this color combo. They’re so comfortable


----------



## SakuraSakura

Rag and Bone Nina Denim Espadrilles


----------



## l.ch.

MaseratiMomma said:


> Franco Sarto
> Meant to post this pic yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up wearing the same shoes today
> View attachment 4760483


Ooh, I like these withntheir square toe! Like real ballet shoes!


----------



## l.ch.

MaseratiMomma said:


> Vionic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


I know it’s all about shoes in this thread, but I LOVE your bag!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

l.ch. said:


> Ooh, I like these withntheir square toe! Like real ballet shoes!


Thanks, they are super comfy too. I walked around the mall for several hours and didn’t come home with foot regret


----------



## MaseratiMomma

l.ch. said:


> I know it’s all about shoes in this thread, but I LOVE your bag!


Oh Thank You!!! One of my favorites


----------



## dotty8

RED Valentino sneaker ballet flats


----------



## MaseratiMomma

NY Transit



DOLCE & GABANA Sicily Medium
Dauphine Rosa Shocking


----------



## l.ch.

Charlotte Olympia! Good morning, everyone!


----------



## aki_sato

My new kicks - a treat of a recent milestone bday 
My first SS!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## MaseratiMomma

Anne Klein sport



HERMÈS Birkin 30
Swift Tosca PHW


----------



## l.ch.

Isabel Marant Etoile Easy Chic sandals


----------



## l.ch.

aki_sato said:


> My new kicks - a treat of a recent milestone bday
> My first SS!


I really like Golden Goose sneakers!


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4766584


Fancy Birks!


----------



## aki_sato

l.ch. said:


> I really like Golden Goose sneakers!


I do too!
They’re so comfie and cool I think!
Which style is your favourite?


----------



## l.ch.

aki_sato said:


> I do too!
> They’re so comfie and cool I think!
> Which style is your favourite?


Unfortunately, I don’t own any... I’m too scared to buy, since they are so expensive and I already own Isabel Marant sneakers that are expensive, but not comfortable at all and they are a similar style...


----------



## aki_sato

l.ch. said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t own any... I’m too scared to buy, since they are so expensive and I already own Isabel Marant sneakers that are expensive, but not comfortable at all and they are a similar style...


I understand...
They’re definitely pricey.
Perhaps if you could try them out at the boutique or approved stockists to see how they feel.

I bought my first pair online - a Midstar.
It gave me blister on the heels and sore toes because I felt so cramped on the toes area.
I was determined to break it in and at least got my money worth so I kept wearing them.
Now it’s my most comfiest! I had to resoled it few months ago because I worn it out.
Then I went and bought the SS thinking it would need a break in too only to my surprise that it’s already so comfie from first try.

So hope you would give it a try too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Uggs


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Vionic cork board flip flops


LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## Christofle

Another Saint Laurent sandal day


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Another Saint Laurent sandal day
> 
> View attachment 4772647



Yes!  This is how you wear socks with sandals!  Make the socks interesting enough to be worth showing!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Nine West



BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Christofle said:


> Another Saint Laurent sandal day
> 
> View attachment 4772647


Brilliant combination


----------



## fendifemale

Sneakers from Lulus


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LifeStride a comfy pair of shoes for a long day!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

(Yesterday)
INC


CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


----------



## P.Y.T.

My 3 year old daughter is wearing Zara metallic gold sling backs!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## MaseratiMomma

Anne Klein blue suede 
	

		
			
		

		
	



BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## XCCX




----------



## coniglietta

Blue suede Birkenstocks


----------



## LuxePup

My MOA concept Looney tunes sneaker! Rare to see pastel pink sneakers for men so I had to have them.


----------



## llogie

Vince wedge boots


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Barbie shoes


----------



## XCCX




----------



## goldenfountain

Chanel suede ballerina flats


----------



## 880

Golden goose superstar sneakers with the gold star on the side


----------



## LuxePup

Giuseppe Zanottis! ❤️


----------



## Christofle

goldenfountain said:


> Chanel suede ballerina flats
> 
> View attachment 4902521


The colour of these is absolutely stunning !


----------



## goldenfountain

Christofle said:


> The colour of these is absolutely stunning !


I know right? I love Chanel quilted flats!


----------



## Christofle

goldenfountain said:


> I know right? I love Chanel quilted flats!


Is the suede goatskin? The nap is super thick and lush!


----------



## goldenfountain

Christofle said:


> Is the suede goatskin? The nap is super thick and lush!


Yes they're suede! Super comfy!


----------



## randr21

Prada lace up combat boots


----------



## elenachoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dior d-connect


HELLO

hi!are these run true to size or bigger?!
and are these comfy'? thank you~


----------



## randr21

Jacquemus bi-color boots


----------



## jules 8

.


----------



## jules 8

Lol, my grey Converse Chuck Taylors


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Posted on the OOTD forum, but wore my new-to-me Brunello Cucinelli loafers today. They are the most expensive shoes I have ...according to the tag! However since I bought them secondhand, they were 80% off and pretty reasonable.


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

randr21 said:


> Jacquemus bi-color boots
> View attachment 4914441


Wow, they are so cool 
xx


----------



## shoes+handbags

Tyrian Velvet Tieks


----------



## JenJBS

shoes+handbags said:


> Tyrian Velvet Tieks
> View attachment 4920586



Gorgeous color!       Are they as comfortable as they look?


----------



## shoes+handbags

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous color!       Are they as comfortable as they look?


Thank you! I have over 10 pairs and this pair is the most comfortable right out of the box. And this purple is my absolute favorite color. I wasn’t sure about the velvet, but I’m so glad I ordered them. The love the box topper too!


----------



## nightbefore

Today I am wearing my fav boots: acne studios - jensen


----------



## randr21

Sock booties +  split hem pants


----------



## maggiesze1

Emerald patent Tieks!


----------



## maggiesze1

First outing of my Jimmy choo sneakers.


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest purchase...CL flats


----------



## elenachoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> D-Connect Dior trainers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437587


Love itㅜ I want this and usually am 37 but not sure if I should buy 38 ..? What do you think of sizing and how do you like it so far?


----------



## maggiesze1

Sapphire Blue Tieks


----------



## maggiesze1

Tyrian Tieks


----------



## randr21

Old celine. As I took my pic, someone said "cute boots".


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

randr21 said:


> Old celine. As I took my pic, someone said "cute boots".
> 
> View attachment 4961777



like the style boots 
x


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest pair of CL sneakers...so in  with them!


----------



## maggiesze1

Midnight Blue Tieks


----------



## Purrsey

My hangisi. As always, she gets to play with them first before I head out.


----------



## randr21

Balenciaga sock boots


----------



## cocosapphire

L.L.Bean limited edition red  boots (Happy Valentine's Day!)


----------



## maggiesze1

CL Turela booties...of course with my Sophia webster crystal harness


----------



## maggiesze1

Wearing my Ferragamo sneakers today...


----------



## Purrsey

RV ballerinas


----------



## maggiesze1

These booties from Femmes Sans Peur..


----------



## maggiesze1

Irregular Choice Care Bear boots


----------



## maggiesze1

Irregular choice mj pumps


----------



## Materielgrrl

I will count these since I wanted to wear both shoes today after spending two weeks slowly stretching the calves.  Paris Texas croc print, square toe boots in burgundy. The picture in black was from the day before, I had to do one more stretch in the calf of one boot to get them to pull up "fully".  Even with more stretching from wear, i think they will still scrunch - they are 18 in tall, I can only give them 17 inches from my foot to the mid-knee. I love them tho..

.


----------



## maggiesze1

Femmes Sans Peur boots again! Really starting to love these more!


----------



## maggiesze1

Mustard yellow Tieks


----------



## SakuraSakura

Kate Spade Ollie Slingback Heels ( I desperately need a pedicure - please excuse the feet!)


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Kate Spade Ollie Slingback Heels ( I desperately need a pedicure - please excuse the feet!)


----------



## patsku

New Valentino mules


----------



## maggiesze1

Cole Haan booties


----------



## maggiesze1

My rainbow shoes


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Wore my brooks for walking....all I've been in lately is workout clothing.


----------



## maggiesze1

Wearing these Cole Haan booties with a Swarvoski crystal strap strassed by me!


----------



## loves

Bottega Veneta. Was hesitant because they were high platforms but they are so steady and comfortable.


----------



## JenJBS

Mephisto Satty clogs. Will pretty mich be living in these until sometime in September. So comfortable! And I love the extra inch and a half of height they give me.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Roger Vivier leather ballet flats.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

loves said:


> Bottega Veneta. Was hesitant because they were high platforms but they are so steady and comfortable.
> View attachment 5075015


Those look fun!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Wearing my Femmes Sans Peur booties that I strassed!


----------



## randr21

Versace combat boots


----------



## maggiesze1

Hot Chocolate designs Corcel mary janes


----------



## maggiesze1

Wearing my metallic gold Cole Haan sneakers today..


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Oran sandals with cat


----------



## Christofle

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Oran sandals with cat
> View attachment 5093382


Perfect match!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

Stella McCartney X Stan Smith love the rainbow shoe straps


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla Galaxia


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christian Dior


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sophia Webster


----------



## rutabaga

Too hot for real shoes, so white birkoflor Birkenstock Madrids with matching white sole.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Oscar de la Renta


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Louboutin


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## 880

@Hanna Wilson, I wish I had your shoe lifestyle! Would love to see action shots with outfits! 
this week, im wearing white puffy leather Birkenstock’s with black soles that I got on sale at Bergdorfs; chanel presale  sleeveless top and short sleeved sweater; Dior palm skirt, blue camo shorts and bomber jacket. The last pic is my favorite pair of paper bag waist shorts from moncler. Hermes etain TPM, phw and men’s Dior saddle, airplane seatbelt strap.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wednesday, Jimmy Choo


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> @Hanna Wilson, I wish I had your shoe lifestyle! Would love to see action shots with outfits!
> I’m wearing white puffy leather Birkenstock’s with black soles that I got on sale at Bergdorfs; chanel presale  sleeveless top and short sleeved sweater; Dior palm skirt; Hermes etain TPM, phw
> 
> View attachment 5118120
> View attachment 5118235


Thank you so much for your kind words! I hate taking pictures of myself, so I don't think I would ever do it, however I might post some pictures showing how I design my outfits, combine the colors and styles etc.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## shoes+handbags

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5118930
> View attachment 5118931
> View attachment 5118931


I love the outfit and the shoes!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

shoes+handbags said:


> I love the outfit and the shoes!


Thank you @shoes+handbags


----------



## maggiesze1

These Sophia Webster butterfly sneakers


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5118930
> View attachment 5118931
> View attachment 5118931


Love this! The pop of colors is amazing against the dark rich dress! Thank you so much for posting and inspiring!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dior shoes (Alaia dress)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dior shoes (Alaia dress)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Aquazzura sandals


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Aquazzura sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122416
> View attachment 5122417



Love green. Altogether great outfit.


----------



## maggiesze1

My pretty pink Celine sneakers!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Love green. Altogether great outfit.


Thank you! @randr21 It means a lot coming from you


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5123429
> View attachment 5123431


Your clothing and accessories wardrobe is enviable, not to mention you must have a dress for every occasion! Actually, a dress is the best way to showcase any shoes.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Thank you lovely @randr21, you are so sweet. I love your style as well. It is different than mine, very elegant. I would say you are more of a Phoebe Philo type of person, I am more of a Peter Pilotto.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you lovely @randr21, you are so sweet. I love your style as well. It is different than mine, very elegant. I would say you are more of a Phoebe Philo type of person, I am more of a Peter Pilotto.


 
How great is it that we can converse using Creative Directors' names when it comes to personal style? 

Cant wait to see more outfits from you. All of them are eye candy to me...from one fashion lover to another.


----------



## maggiesze1

Sketchers x Dr.Suess sneakers


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla


----------



## maggiesze1

Rene Caovilla sneakers


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Manolo Blahnik (Alaia dress, Moynat bag)


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Givenchy shoes for the evening


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Valentino


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## maggiesze1

Soludos rainbow sneakers


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Louis Vuitton shoes (Bottega Veneta dress, Olympia Le-Tan clutch)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla shoes


----------



## scivolare

Hanna Wilson said:


> Valentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131426
> View attachment 5131427



Wow, those are incredible!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

scivolare said:


> Wow, those are incredible!


Thank you @scivolare: what a fantastic brand Rene Caovilla. Since I am quite familiar with the fashion world, I knew about the brand for many years but started buying Rene Caovilla shoes quite recently and I absolutely fell in love with them. They are beautifully made and very comfortable, unlike Louboutins, which I find the most uncomfortable ever.


----------



## coniglietta

Golden Goose ballstars on the way to work. Pretty comfy after wearing them a while.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Valentino shoes, Peter Pilotto dress, Moynat bag


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Casadei


----------



## maggiesze1

Steve Madden Maxima


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Casadei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144652
> View attachment 5144653



Love those shoes!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Love those shoes!


Thank you @JenJBS


----------



## shoes+handbags

Hanna Wilson said:


> Casadei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144652
> View attachment 5144653


I absolutely love your style! You take the best pictures.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

shoes+handbags said:


> I absolutely love your style! You take the best pictures.


Thank you so much  @shoes+handbags; it is so nice of you to say it.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Aquazzura sandals


----------



## shoes+handbags

Hanna Wilson said:


> Aquazzura sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150044
> View attachment 5150045


I love those fun, happy shoes!


----------



## maggiesze1

Golden Goose today...


----------



## Hanna Wilson

shoes+handbags said:


> I love those fun, happy shoes!


Thank you @shoes+handbags


----------



## maggiesze1

These glitter P448s i got from Nordstrom's Anniversary sale


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5147654
> View attachment 5147654
> View attachment 5147671



 it. You didn't disappoint.
Now the question is, did you buy the shoes with that dress in mind or did you love the shoe at first sight? Btw, I had a vision of something in all black. Not sure if you even own any? Imagine the contrast...


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@randr21 I am so glad you like it. Your opinion means a lot to me  In this instance I bought the shoes because I liked them but many times I buy shoes (or handbags) with a specific dress in mind. Good question about the whole outfit in black and you guessed correctly, I don't think I own any black dresses or clothes. I own only one black bag and few black pairs of shoes.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> @randr21 I am so glad you like it. Your opinion means a lot to me  In this instance I bought the shoes because I liked them but many times I buy shoes (or handbags) with a specific dress in mind. Good question about the whole outfit in black and you guessed correctly, I don't think I own any black dresses or clothes. I own only one black bag and few black pairs of shoes.


Haha, I had a feeling. I probably have way too much black in my closet. I can imagine you look fab in all your dresses. I love the idea of a dress, but just prefer pants on myself...altho I confess I just bought a very pretty party dress, w nowhere to wear it to, but that hasn't stopped me. 

Ugh, just remembered, I also bought an edgy black leather dress too.  hope it looks terrible on me. Pandemic compulsive shopping is real!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Manolo Blahnik shoes (Preen dress, Gucci clutch)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Haha, I had a feeling. I probably have way too much black in my closet. I can imagine you look fab in all your dresses. I love the idea of a dress, but just prefer pants on myself...altho I confess I just bought a very pretty party dress, w nowhere to wear it to, but that hasn't stopped me.
> 
> Ugh, just remembered, I also bought an edgy black leather dress too.  hope it looks terrible on me. Pandemic compulsive shopping is real!


Nothing wrong with outfits consisting of pants and jackets. I can imagine how impeccable they are on you (combined with all your beautiful earthy tone shoes). Life will go back to normal eventually and you will have plenty of occasions to wear your lovely party dress and the black leather one.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@randr21 And btw black outfits can be amazing and I am sure all of yours are.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Aquazzura (Alaia dress)


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> @randr21 And btw black outfits can be amazing and I am sure all of yours are.



The edgy dress came in. I can see it with my Bal otk black boots, though not in leather. I think it's very unique, and a bit outside my comfort zone.

Here's the other dress. It's a little big, but I'm a fan of asymmetrical.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> The edgy dress came in. I can see it with my Bal otk black boots, though not in leather. I think it's very unique, and a bit outside my comfort zone.
> 
> Here's the other dress. It's a little big, but I'm a fan of asymmetrical.


It is a beautiful dress (I am sure the black one is equally gorgeous). What kind of shoes will you pair it with? That might be a hard choice, since you have so many in your lovely collection. Fashion is such a wonderful world, where we can experiment, cross boundaries, let our imagination run wild, so I think "outside your comfort zone" is good. I hope you will be able to wear them to galas, parties, formal dinners very soon.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Me in Louboutins and Herve Leger dress. Since I absolutely hate taking pictures of myself (and find the pictures of accessories by themselves a lot more interesting), I am quite sure it will be my first and last picture of myself ever posted here.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Me in Louboutins and Herve Leger dress. Since I absolutely hate taking pictures of myself (and find the pictures of accessories by themselves a lot more interesting), I am quite sure it will be my first and last picture of myself ever posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157886


You look gorgeous Hanna! Can't tell, but are you by chance petite like me? If so, I also prefer mini and fitted dresses. Gotta have height too, so I almost never wear flats, and I love platform heels.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> It is a beautiful dress (I am sure the black one is equally gorgeous). What kind of shoes will you pair it with? That might be a hard choice, since you have so many in your lovely collection. Fashion is such a wonderful world, where we can experiment, cross boundaries, let our imagination run wild, so I think "outside your comfort zone" is good. I hope you will be able to wear them to galas, parties, formal dinners very soon.


I'd probably wear the same type of minimalist nude sandals in the pics as I wouldn't want the shoe to compete with the dress. I have a pair of sergio rossi's that I think would work. 

I have mainly elegant wedding type cocktail or clubbing dresses. These two are definitely more modern yet less formal.  

I need more events in my life for all my dresses!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> You look gorgeous Hanna! Can't tell, but are you by chance petite like me? If so, I also prefer mini and fitted dresses. Gotta have height too, so I almost never wear flats, and I love platform heels.


Thank you lovely @randr21; I am 5'7", size 2-4, so I am guessing I am taller than you, but just like you, I don't wear flats often. However, unlike you, I don't own a single pair of wedges  (I like the look of it, so I am not really sure why).


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you lovely @randr21; I am 5'7", size 2-4, so I am guessing I am taller than you, but just like you, I don't wear flats often. However, unlike you, I don't own a single pair of wedges  (I like the look of it, so I am not really sure why).



You dont need wedges since you have the perfect height for clothes, imo. Meanwhile, I have a backlog of jeans and pants that require alterations. Maybe that's why I live in leggings in winter and shorts in summer.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dior shoes


----------



## Kayapo97

I am wearing my new heels around the house today just to break them in


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dior shoes


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Louboutins (paired with Alaia dress and Moynat Rejane bag)


----------



## jaskg144

I worse these beautiful Giuseppe Zanotti flats to a wedding at the weekend. VERY uncomfortable, but so beautiful


----------



## Hanna Wilson

jasmynh1 said:


> I worse these beautiful Giuseppe Zanotti flats to a wedding at the weekend. VERY uncomfortable, but so beautiful
> View attachment 5181860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181859


Your Giuseppe Zanottis are beautiful; I am surprised they are not comfortable, but I guess different people might have different experiences with the brand. I find all my Giuseppe Zanotti shoes very comfortable and definitely much better than Louboutins.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

It reminds me of these Jimmy Choos


----------



## jaskg144

Hanna Wilson said:


> It reminds me of these Jimmy Choos



Thank you! yes! I love those Jimmy Choos. I think they’re uncomfortable because they’re brand new and the toe is extremely pointed.  I do love the style tough. I have some in burgundy velvet to wear near Christmas too!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

jasmynh1 said:


> Thank you! yes! I love those Jimmy Choos. I think they’re uncomfortable because they’re brand new and the toe is extremely pointed.  I do love the style tough. I have some in burgundy velvet to wear near Christmas too!


Enjoy them, hopefully over time they will become more comfortable!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Giuseppe Zanotti (paired with Alaia dress and Delvaux bag)


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing my Le Silla Back Patent Eva court shoes 120mm heel.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5186935


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my Le Silla Back Patent Eva court shoes 120mm heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186935
> View attachment 5188038



I love these *Kayapo*!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I love these *Kayapo*!!! Gorgeous!!!


Thank you, may be a brand for you to try.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Giuseppe Zanotti (paired with Alaia dress and Delvaux bag)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sergio Rossi (paired with Herve Leger dress and Moynat bag)


----------



## Kayapo97

My Le Silla Eva thigh boots


----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> Sergio Rossi (paired with Herve Leger dress and Moynat bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190767
> View attachment 5190768


Gorgeous outfit and those high heels are beautiful and very elegante. I really enjoy the heels details and degrade dress colors is really beautiful.


----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti (paired with Alaia dress and Delvaux bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189695
> View attachment 5189696


Amazing outfit, full of class and elegance. Giuseppe Zanotti sandals are always beautiful and an amazing option for that outfit.


----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> Me in Louboutins and Herve Leger dress. Since I absolutely hate taking pictures of myself (and find the pictures of accessories by themselves a lot more interesting), I am quite sure it will be my first and last picture of myself ever posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157886


You are really beautiful and your outfit simply amazing... Pure elegance and style. Those Louboutin Lady Peeps look fabulous on your feet.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193669
> View attachment 5193670


So beautiful and so elegant. Your taste is amazing and very classic, but always elegant and always in fashion.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Louboutins (paired with Proenza Schouler dress and Chanel bag)


----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> Louboutins (paired with Proenza Schouler dress and Chanel bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196356
> View attachment 5196357


Very nice and beautiful outfit. The Louboutins are really gorgeous... Good taste.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

heelsmodels said:


> Very nice and beautiful outfit. The Louboutins are really gorgeous... Good taste.


Thank you @heelsmodels


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Givenchy (paired with Michael Kors dress and Moynat bag)


----------



## IntheOcean

Hanna Wilson said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193669
> View attachment 5193670


What a lovely outfit!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

IntheOcean said:


> What a lovely outfit!


Thank you so much


----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> Givenchy (paired with Michael Kors dress and Moynat bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199648
> View attachment 5199649


Gorgeous and elegant outfit. Pure class.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

heelsmodels said:


> Gorgeous and elegant outfit. Pure class.


Thank you @heelsmodels; so kind of you


----------



## Laurette120

I'm at work today (sales clerk), so I'm bouncing between a pair of peep-toe pumps with 3" heels, and a pair of Guess flats. After 10 years of wearing flats only, thanks to rheumatoid arthritis, I'm wearing heels again. I'll wear the pumps to and from work, if I run an errand, or if I step outside for a cigarette. In the shop, since I'm on my feet all day, I'll slip into the flats.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dior shoes (and bag, Herve Leger dress)


----------



## MiaKing

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my Le Silla Back Patent Eva court shoes 120mm heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186935
> View attachment 5188038




Aside from the fact that I love your heels, can you tell me where are your pants from? I love them


----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> Dior shoes (and bag, Herve Leger dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203506
> View attachment 5203507


Simply beautiful and classical, always showing pure elegance and sensuality. Amazing colors combination.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

heelsmodels said:


> Simply beautiful and classical, always showing pure elegance and sensuality. Amazing colors combination.


Thank you @heelsmodels, I am really glad there are TPF members who like my outfits


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alexandre Birman shoes, Herve Leger dress, Chanel bag


----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alexandre Birman shoes, Herve Leger dress, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204933
> View attachment 5204934


Pure class and elegance... This is another beautiful outfit. I really like these outfit colors.
You have an amazing taste for outfits and heels.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dior shoes (Herve Leger dress, BCBG clutch)


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Dior shoes (Herve Leger dress, BCBG clutch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207610
> View attachment 5207611


Love those shoes!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Love those shoes!


They are the ones Carrie Bradshaw wore on her wedding day


----------



## Kayapo97

MiaKing said:


> Aside from the fact that I love your heels, can you tell me where are your pants from? I love them


Let me check and get back to you


----------



## Kayapo97

MiaKing said:


> Aside from the fact that I love your heels, can you tell me where are your pants from? I love them


They were from 
ELISABETTA FRANCHI FOR CELYN B.


----------



## Misstake7198

Hanna Wilson said:


> Manolo Blahnik (Alaia dress, Moynat bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126915


Gorgeous!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Jimmy Choo (paired with Alaia dress and Chanel)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Valentino (paired with Alaia dress and Chanel bag)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Louboutins (paired with Alaia dress and Chanel bag)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla (paired with Alaia dress and Olympia Le Tan clutch)


----------



## dotty8

Högl loafers


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sophia Webster (paired with Alaia dress and Moynat bag)


----------



## marie132

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rene Caovilla shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135984
> View attachment 5135985


Nice Delvaux, too!


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rene Caovilla (paired with Alaia dress and Olympia Le Tan clutch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237891
> View attachment 5237892


Adore the OT clutch and of course your sense of style!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> Adore the OT clutch and of course your sense of style!


Thank you so much dear @880; I am so glad to hear it  I like your style too


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Giuseppe Zanotti, Alaia dress, Moynat bag


----------



## XCCX

Can’t wait to take these out today


----------



## Christofle

XCCX said:


> Can’t wait to take these out today
> 
> View attachment 5251453


Wonder twins ! What a fabulous combo!


----------



## XCCX

Christofle said:


> Wonder twins ! What a fabulous combo!


Thank you! They match incredibly well!


----------



## Kayapo97

cold this morning so time to get my Casadei snakeskin boots out


----------



## heelsmodels

Kayapo97 said:


> cold this morning so time to get my Casadei snakeskin boots out
> 
> View attachment 5257305


They are really beautiful.


----------



## Kayapo97

heelsmodels said:


> They are really beautiful.


Thanks, can't go wrong with Casadei boots in my view


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla (Alaia dress, Chanel bag)


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rene Caovilla (Alaia dress, Chanel bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282471
> View attachment 5282472


Fabulous as always!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rene Caovilla (paired with Dolce & Gabbana dress, Lady Dior).


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Mach & Mach


----------



## shoes+handbags

Hanna Wilson said:


> Mach & Mach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289592
> View attachment 5289593


Amazingly beautiful.  I would love to see your dress, purse, and shoe closet.


----------



## l.ch.

XCCX said:


> View attachment 5277310


So chic


----------



## l.ch.

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rene Caovilla (Alaia dress, Chanel bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282471
> View attachment 5282472


I could never wear these, but I wouldn’t mind displaying them like an artwork!


----------



## l.ch.

I went a little bold with my shoe choice today. Dorateymur glitter and suede ankle boots


----------



## XCCX

l.ch. said:


> So chic


Thank you!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

l.ch. said:


> I could never wear these, but I wouldn’t mind displaying them like an artwork!


I find Rene Caovilla to be one of the most comfortable brands (a lot better than Louboutin).


----------



## loves

My newest shoe purchase, loved my white pair so much so I got these too


----------



## Kayapo97

Hanna Wilson said:


> I find Rene Caovilla to be one of the most comfortable brands (a lot better than Louboutin).


Louboutin are notorious for being uncomfortable; Manolo Blahnik makes the best comfortable stiletto heels


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kayapo97 said:


> Louboutin are notorious for being uncomfortable; Manolo Blahnik makes the best comfortable stiletto heels


Yes, absolutely. Manolo Blahnik is another brand with comfortable heels


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Doc Martens with Gucci tights.


----------



## dooneybaby

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rene Caovilla (Alaia dress, Chanel bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282471
> View attachment 5282472


Hanna, it was such a delight to look at all of your shoe and dress (and bag) pairings! Beautiful!


----------



## Christofle

dangerouscurves said:


> My Doc Martens with Gucci tights.
> 
> View attachment 5323844


The laces are cool !


----------



## Hanna Wilson

dooneybaby said:


> Hanna, it was such a delight to look at all of your shoe and dress (and bag) pairings! Beautiful!


Thank you so much @dooneybaby, so kind of you to say it!


----------



## sharon100

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you so much @dooneybaby, so kind of you to say it!


I will second that Hanna you have a closet to die for and your amazing shoe collection   I'm  well envious  x


----------



## Hanna Wilson

sharon100 said:


> I will second that Hanna you have a closet to die for and your amazing shoe collection   I'm  well envious  x


Thank you so much @sharon100; I have friends who think some of my shoes are over the top (not in a good way), so I am glad there are TPF members, who think otherwise


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you so much @sharon100; I have friends who think some of my shoes are over the top (not in a good way), so I am glad there are TPF members, who think otherwise



I'm guessing they're jealous, and upset that they don't have the style and confidence to pull them off.


----------



## Ellen Cherry

One of the best things about Doc Martens is playing with laces. I bought some wide long laces in ridiculous colors for my two pairs. 



dangerouscurves said:


> My Doc Martens with Gucci tights.
> 
> View attachment 5323844


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ellen Cherry said:


> One of the best things about Doc Martens is playing with laces. I bought some wide long laces in ridiculous colors for my two pairs.


Totally agree with you! I'll be buying more laces to fit the color of my bags


----------



## HerKelly

maggiesze1 said:


> CL Turela booties...of course with my Sophia webster crystal harness
> View attachment 4993820


Beautiful! Can you recommend Turela 55? Are they true to size, can you give examples what is your normal size? Thank you


----------



## maggiesze1

HerKelly said:


> Beautiful! Can you recommend Turela 55? Are they true to size, can you give examples what is your normal size? Thank you


Yes, I think they were the perfect heel height and were very comfortable. Im usually a size 8 US, but I got the 38 and they still had some wiggle room. So, I think these run a bit big. But, they worked because I wore socks with mine. Hope that helps!


----------



## llogie

Prada Hitop Knit Trainer


----------



## baghagg

These gorgeous Alexandre Birman suede booties, color Topo (taupe), size 36.


----------



## ManoloP

Gucci tights look great


----------



## llogie

Sorel boots


----------



## grtlegs

LeSilla Eve100 in the color “Cake”


----------



## grtlegs

Casadei Julia in pink


----------



## grtlegs

My Gianvito Rossi 2847 105MM pump in black kid....pretty much my daily wear pump...


----------



## grtlegs

Wearing Louis Vuitton Eyeline Pump in Black Patent


----------



## heelsmodels

grtlegs said:


> Wearing Louis Vuitton Eyeline Pump in Black Patent
> View attachment 5397019


Simply gorgeous and very classic.


----------



## grtlegs

Valentino Garavani Pumps


----------



## babybluegirl

Wore these for the first time today.  Love them to bits.  Quite comfy considering I walked almost the whole day.


----------



## Jereni

New Schutz sandals while on a getaway weekend.


----------



## grtlegs

Gianvito Rossi 2847 105mm Pump in Vernice Rosa Patent


----------



## Miarta

Love those…


----------



## grtlegs

Gianvito Rossi 105 in Vernice Rosa(light pink patent)


----------



## jeans&heels

grtlegs said:


> Gianvito Rossi 105 in Vernice Rosa(light pink patent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423286



Very nice  
Are they comfortable?


----------



## grtlegs

jeans&heels said:


> Very nice
> Are they comfortable?


The Gianvito Rossi 105 are my most comfortable 4 inch heels I own…


----------



## jeans&heels

grtlegs said:


> The Gianvito Rossi 105 are my most comfortable 4 inch heels I own…



They are very nice


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## 880




----------



## grtlegs

Gianvito Rossi 2847 105mm in Tabasco Kid


----------



## heelsmodels

grtlegs said:


> Gianvito Rossi 2847 105mm in Tabasco Kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433259


Simply stunning. I really prefer this angle view than the previous ones. Those high heels are gorgeous and from side view, they look even better. You have an amazing taste.


----------



## dotty8

New Balance


----------



## am2022

Work with these wedges !


----------



## The He'e'ler

YSL for a sunny day


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> YSL for a sunny day
> 
> View attachment 5581010


Those high heels are so beautiful and so classic.


----------



## The He'e'ler

heelsmodels said:


> Those high heels are so beautiful and so classic.


I love the fit of the YSL Pumps, and I am wearing the 100mm version even more then this 120is much better for the long walks


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> I love the fit of the YSL Pumps, and I am wearing the 100mm version even more then this 120is much better for the long walks


I think you should show more high heels from your collection. It seems you have a great taste to choose them.


----------



## am2022

Blast from the past  - second time using these glittery miu mius - bought from Barney’s Christmas 2010


----------



## The He'e'ler

I took my Tribute 105 out for today ... since a long time


----------



## randr21

Platform lug sole boots


----------



## feminineguy27

Today I'm wearing a pair of tory burch flats that were gifted to me from my friend who works at tory burch


----------



## The He'e'ler

I am getting ready for MoMA today. I think the FENDI's are a good choice In this environment.


----------



## Christina2

I don't normally wear platforms but I could not resist these. Have everything I love, Extended pointed toe, 130mm arch and the cutest view from the rear of any of my heels.,


----------



## heelsmodels

Christina2 said:


> I don't normally wear platforms but I could not resist these. Have everything I love, Extended pointed toe, 130mm arch and the cutest view from the rear of any of my heels.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632031


They look gorgeous, mainly the very thin metal heels.


----------



## feminineguy27

wearing my beautiful new rothys today


----------



## Christina2

Halloween Heels
These were actually my Halloween Heels (I was a fairy princess) but I did enjoy the comments/compliments so much I may make them a part of my everyday heels rotation! Who knew?


----------



## Christina2

Ooops, that was from last years Christmas Party. These white platforms are from Halloween.


----------



## heelsmodels

Christina2 said:


> Ooops, that was from last years Christmas Party. These white platforms are from Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646421


They are so beautiful and sensual.


----------



## jeans&heels

Christina2 said:


> Halloween Heels
> These were actually my Halloween Heels (I was a fairy princess) but I did enjoy the comments/compliments so much I may make them a part of my everyday heels rotation! Who knew?





Christina2 said:


> Ooops, that was from last years Christmas Party. These white platforms are from Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646421


Both are very beautiful


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Shoes I wore last week.


----------



## vsmr

Uggs because it’s finally cold outside


----------



## eccoxbag

Excited about these vintage Gucci slides.


----------



## SakuraSakura

These are not sexy but they certainly do support! Hoka Bondi 7


----------

